# International bumps to be!



## Hena

This is a group for ladies from around the world TTC with super PMA :thumbup:

We all met in the long TWW and the wait ended but we're still a team!

 https://i.imgur.com/zdlRb.gif
Anewbeginning
ChrissiK
dusty_sheep
emma4g63
expatttc
gabbysky
Hena
lovie
Madrid98
MollyMallone
mzswizz
rjsmam
stuckinoki​
https://www.babyandbump.com/two-wee...-ttc-group-international-future-bumps-30.html


----------



## mzswizz

Im here yay. I love the title


----------



## Madrid98

Hi again! So exciting!!! Now we need to create a super signature for all of us with different flags if possible! Lol

Any experts?


----------



## Hena

Great!! Should I link to the original thread? Also, what do you think, should we have a members list on the first post?


----------



## mzswizz

Yes we need a banner but im no expert in it. And i think a members list is perfect so we can see our group grow and also see how many international bfps we get


----------



## Madrid98

Yes we can have a member list and then we can update it. As you create the first post I think you're the only one who can edit it, aren't you Hena?


----------



## mzswizz

Yes only Hena can do it because she created the thread


----------



## Hena

Yes, I think you're right, I'll need you guys to help me make sure I keep up! I have no idea about banners. I remember seeing something about them on one of the BnB threads though


----------



## emma4g63

hi all, i was in the tww thread.......on 
cycle ay 5 now waiting ovulation around the 13th ish i think

good luck all


----------



## Madrid98

I've already change my signature until we can find a better one!!!


----------



## Hena

That's so cute! Can we just copy and paste?


----------



## Madrid98

yes you can of course!!!

Thanks!


----------



## stuckinoki

I'm part of a group?!?! 
LOL 
I've never been part of something like this [I'm so excited:D]

How is everyone doing?


----------



## stuckinoki

Does mine look the same as yours? I feel like the color is wrong and my stupid computer wouldn't let me copy and paste into my signature line.

Ok ladies. I have a meeting this morning and then I'm going to start my weekend right with a bottle of red wine and the internet. lol

Speaking of starting things right../DH and I had some BD last night that was freaking awesome! It was soooo good...we haven't had sex like that since before we started TTC and I'm really hoping we can keep it going this month...

Good BD vibes all around!


----------



## Hena

Okay, so this is what happens when my DH is away and I have way too much free time in the evening: https://i.imgur.com/coZAi.jpg
I've never done this before, and I'm sure someone out there can make something better, but it's a start. Let me know what you think!


----------



## Hena

stuckinoki, I added you assuming you'd want to be part of the group ;-) I did the same thing to rjsmam, I hope it's okay. I'm hoping the others come over too, but I just took the names of the people who had posted on the last page of our original thread for starters.

Hurrah for great BD! That's how baby-making should be, FUN! Sounds like you're off to a great start this cycle, I hope the rest of you are too. I'm psyched to get busy when DH gets back. AF never lasts more than 3-4 days (short and painful, could be worse) then conceive plus and I are jumping into action!


----------



## stuckinoki

Hena said:


> Okay, so this is what happens when my DH is away and I have way too much free time in the evening: https://i.imgur.com/coZAi.jpg
> I've never done this before, and I'm sure someone out there can make something better, but it's a start. Let me know what you think!

That's really cute!
Good Job! You're way more talented that I am :D


----------



## stuckinoki

I'M SO EXCITED, I JUST HAVE TO SHARE WITH YOU LADIES!!!!!


Mucinex really freaking works for me. I started taking it yesterday [2 pills daily] and this afternoon when I wiped I had an overload of clear really really stretchy CM. 

At first I thought that it was just leftover sperm from last night, but my excess spermies are always white and gloppy, not stretchy and clear.

It's awesome. I stretched it like 4 inches in between my fingers. So awesome. lol
Anyways, just wanted to share that Mucinex is making extra fertile CM for me. 

The clomid really dries me out...so this is an amazing alternative, and I have mucinex coupons! lol


----------



## rjsmam

checking in from sunny scotland!!!!! yay!!!!!!! woop woop !!! great idea!!! thanks Hena!!!! this should help all our 2wws :)

will get creative with my sig soon - exciting!! busy wk end ahead for me - bridesmaid tomorrow (i know - should be matron of honour but i think that makes me sound ancient & I'm in denial haha)

yay for the mucinex - hope this the maic ingredient for you stuckinoki!

ff thinks i oved on cd 8:dohh: i really don't think so - my temps are just all whacky with being sick - am still really headachy etc - if anyone know any magic cold/flu cure to get me better in 24hrs i'm all ears! gonna have a great big red hooter & bleary eyes in the wedding pics!

xx


----------



## stuckinoki

Keep temping.
Fertilityfriend will change your O. I've had them do that to me too.


----------



## mzswizz

Cd8 today and looks like AF is on her way out finally. This morning it is brown which means it is ending thank goodness. I bought a 54 pk of tampons so i am good for a few cycles. My body is killing me i think i have overworked myself and i am sooo tired. Im just ready for AF to end because i miss being intimate with DH.


----------



## Madrid98

Hi ladies!!

I love the banner Hena. It looks great!!!

Stuckinoki I have to join you in the cm experience. I think is due to the Evening Primrose Oil (thanks rjsman :winkwink:) but I've never had it so early & so much (sorry tmi :blush:). I did my opk also and I think I could see a super faint line there so fx'd it won't be long.

I've been quite busy today out and about. Got my caribbean poetry book from the library and then I was shopping with my kids. 

Should we just copy and paste the banner as mzswizz did? Is that how you do it?

XX


----------



## mzswizz

Madrid-I had quoted the message with the banner and just copy and pasted the url code and went into my edit signature and pasted it there


----------



## Hena

mzswizz said:


> Cd8 today and looks like AF is on her way out finally. This morning it is brown which means it is ending thank goodness. I bought a 54 pk of tampons so i am good for a few cycles. My body is killing me i think i have overworked myself and i am sooo tired. Im just ready for AF to end because i miss being intimate with DH.

I hope most of them end up sitting on a shelf for 10 months!
Try and take it easy, I hope you can catch up on sleep this weekend. Being overtired causes so much mental and physical stress.

My AF should be over by the time DH gets home on Sunday, and I'm ready to pounce! This is the best part of ttc :kiss:


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks Hena. Im ready to pounce on DH but cant yet lol


----------



## Madrid98

I can see you're both ready to go!!!!!

I've been having a little bit of O pain now & just thinking and writing about it makes me anxious. It's only cd11 today. I may take my temp tomorrow morning; don't know what to do. Maybe I'll just ignore it and I'll think is gas instead lol

XX


----------



## mzswizz

I dont know when OV is suppose to happen and im going to keep t that way. Not knowing for me is better because atleast i wont have i hope we co ceive i hope we conceive in my head while DTD lol


----------



## Madrid98

Actually you're so right mzswizz!!! I'm not going to do anything at all! Just follow my instincts!!

I keep on looking at our banner and I think maybe you were right and we should change the name to "International Bumps to Be". :)

XX


----------



## mzswizz

International Bumps to Be sounds perfect and it sounds like it will happen sooner than later lol. Also i think what we dont know wont hurt us lol. The more i know about when i ovulate the more depressed i would get if i get a BFN


----------



## Hena

You're both so right! Everyone says the best way to conceive is to be relaxed about it. I think I like the idea of controling something and that's why I obsess so much, but the fact is this is one thing that is out of my control *deep breath*

I'm going to see if I can change the name, I think "to be" sounds good too!


----------



## Hena

what do you think of this: https://i.imgur.com/zdlRb.gif

is the glitter effect too much?


----------



## mzswizz

Hena-I LOVE THE BANNER :happydance: :hugs:!!!! The glitter puts an extra little smile and happiness in the banner. Yes I too wanted to be in control and it took almost a year to slap me in the face and say look here this is just one thing you cant control. So I took my deep breath and now I am going to enjoy my DH and just have fun. Who knows having fun might just bring a bundle of joy or two :haha:


----------



## stuckinoki

I CAN'T COPY IT :cry:

Help.

How do I do it and get the shiny on my signature too ?


----------



## stuckinoki

I did it!

Hena! I freaking love it :mrgreen: You're so talented.


----------



## mzswizz

This is going to be a great thread. Hopefully we all can be bump buddies more sooner than later.


----------



## stuckinoki

Is the flag in between the Japanese and Switzerland flag the Scottish flag?
We do have a Scottish member :D [rjsmam]


----------



## Madrid98

Stuckinoki the one between Japan & Swiss is mine!! The Spanish!!!:football:

I love the banner with the shine and the font is looking great!!!


xx


----------



## mzswizz

USA over here woot woot :haha:. Good morning ladies, how is everyone doing today?


----------



## stuckinoki

We need a Scottish flag added for rjsmam then :mrgreen:

I'm doing good. DH and I have been BDing like crazy the past couple days just because AF is gone and I'm super excited to not be bleeding! lol

My doctors appointment is on Tuesday and I'll have my follicular US to see how many follicles I have! Hopefully there will be a couple and they will be big enough to trigger sometime this coming week before DH leaves!!

I've been taking my mucinex and it's working like a charm!!! I've never ever had this much fertile CM, and the Clomid dries me out like mad so I'm super excited.

I'm gonna try to BD every night this upcoming week and I'm going to start using the Preseed Monday night [just in case my RE gives me the trigger on Tuesday which would be awesome] I bought the one with 9 applicators so I should have more than enough for once a week. 

Hopefully all of the good sex we've been having will be worth it. I was reading that if you have lots of quality [multiple, good orgasms] sex, the chance of conceiving goes way up...so I'm going to try that. 

Ladies, here's to gourmet sex and BFPs :wine:
How's everyone else?


----------



## stuckinoki

Madrid98 said:


> Stuckinoki the one between Japan & Swiss is mine!! The Spanish!!!:football:
> 
> I love the banner with the shine and the font is looking great!!!
> 
> 
> xx


I love that you added the football player next to that :D


----------



## mzswizz

I am fine. CD9 and just awaiting the end of AF. i am happy that i invested in tampons because when i wipe, there is nothing there so i wouldve thought okay AF stopped but when i change tampons, its still some brownish pink there so im assuming thats the blood that will be old blood and not come down. Im waiting until its nothing on the tampon before DTD or might just start tonight if DH feels like pouncing since today is his last day at work before he is on his 3 day off days yay. So pretty much just breezing on by day by day.


----------



## stuckinoki

Careful using tampons when you've only got light spotting...the risk of TSS goes way up!

I'm going to try the soft cups for this next cycle [to hold in the sperm and AF is she comes] I've been using tampons since I started getting AF but recently she's been so heavy that I just don't feel safe with tampons anymore.


----------



## mzswizz

Where can i find soft cups?


----------



## Madrid98

Good afternoon ladies!!

I've been busy studying most of the morning and my lovely dd is doing the washing up now so that I can say hello to you all and continue with my work. I'm so looking forward to next weekend when all the exams will be over.

Doing well with the diet also. Cravings are not so bad any more. Plus I've got oranges yesterday and they're super sweet. Eating healthy will help everything I guess.

Stuckinoki where do you get the energy from? you seem to be always in such a positive, good mood; that's great!!!

XX


----------



## mzswizz

Yay finally my AF has ended so onto DTD :haha: Hopefully today is a wonderful day


----------



## Hena

WoooHooo yay for CM, end of AF and excellent DTD!! My AF took her merry time arriving, but I'm just spotting today, so should be good to go by the time DH gets home tomorrow:happydance:

Madrid, how old is your dd? I'm tempted to go downstairs and "borrow" my neighbour's kids to do my washing up :dishes: They're actually super sweet, I bet they would :haha:

Sorry about not having the Scottish flag! I feel so bad I forgot Scotland :dohh: I just went to the website with the free flag images where I got the others and NO Sctotland! What's up with that???? I'm guessing the website is run by some crazy old English man :growlmad: So anyway, I will try and find one and amend the banner as soon as I get the chance!


----------



## Hena

PS Madrid, good luck on exams!!! Oh, and you can have celebration bd!!


----------



## Madrid98

Hena said:


> PS Madrid, good luck on exams!!! Oh, and you can have celebration bd!!

I'm looking forward to celebrate after every exam next week as I'm hoping it'll be my O week. My dd is 11 years old. A little woman now. :blush:

XX


----------



## mzswizz

Yay cant wait for DH to get home I am soooo going to pounce on him :haha: AF took her sweet time leaving so I had to kick her out slam the door deadbolt it and nail wood plus put furniture in front of it so she dont change her mind and want to come back :haha: Im just excited about this cycle


----------



## Hena

OMG! Hubby's coming home tonight, a whole day early!!!! I love him SO much!!

GAH! I look like the Bag Lady....must find sexy something...... I have three hours. I can do it.


----------



## mzswizz

GO HENA GO!!! YOU CAN DO IT :thumbup:!!! Im with you. I have to find something sexy also. I already cleaned myself all up so Im pretty good. DH is going to get a surprise of his life but thats if he's not tired from working today :haha:. I noticed he has been complaning that his body hurts but nothing a nice warm bubble bath and BD cant cure :blush:


----------



## Hena

It sound like you're ready for action!! Bubble bath sounds like a great idea for getting into the mood!
I'm set and ready to go, just need to relay until hubby gets here (and maybe tidy up the kitchen, I was a bit lax with him away)

Have fun tonight!


----------



## mzswizz

Yeah Im ready to have fun. :haha: Yeah I had a relaxing day myself...that reminds me to wash the dishes and DH is heading to the warehouse which means he is coming home soon.


----------



## stuckinoki

I get my soft cups on drugstore.com and they ship them straight to me.

DH is getting ready to leave for class [he's taking an advanced Thai Massage course] and he didn't bother to tell me about it so I was planning this awesome day and he comes downstairs in massage pants :( :( :(

He swears he told me about it, maybe I just don't remember. lol!

I'm definitely not always this upbeat, it just seems that recently for a longer stretch of time than usual I have nothing to complain about! lol

I'm always excited when I have new TTC theories to try [mucinex, soft cups etc] it kind of gives me something to look forward to I guess...

What are you ladies up to today? 

Mzswizz, did you get your :sex: on? lol
DH and I have been having so much [1x daily is a lot of us] I'm scared that by the time I O, he's going to be tired of it! lol


----------



## Hena

:hangwashing: That's what I'm up to today!

btw, conceive plus is a big win in our household, hehe :bunny: we decided to make this month less stressful and more fun by treating every day as if it could be O day until I can confirm that I have o'd, then we'll go crazy with whatever kind of :sex: we want through the tww :haha: I hope, hope, hope it works! In any case, if every day can be like today it'll be a great June! 

Our lovely sunny weather seems to be loosing the battle to big dark clouds now so I don't think I'll be biking today. Yoga and eliptical it is. 

Hope you're all having a nice day! :kiss:


----------



## Hena

stuckinoki, Thai massage? that sounds like it could be a win for you, no? It could help that whole relaxing thing along anyway if he's good.


----------



## stuckinoki

Hena said:


> stuckinoki, Thai massage? that sounds like it could be a win for you, no? It could help that whole relaxing thing along anyway if he's good.

Thai Massage is not "lay on your belly and get a back rub"... There's a lot of nerve manipulation and hard pressure. It's more of a stretch you out/chiropractor moves. It's not awful...but it's not the kind of massage I think of when I think of massages.

Actually, we went zip lining today and I'm really sore so I asked for a back rub and instead he twisted me like a pretzel and pulled on my limbs :/ lol

It was supposed to be awful weather this weekend but it was perfect and sunny so we spent the weekend sun bathing, walking the dogs and zip lining [plus a nice bottle of wine for me :D]

Can't wait until Tuesday when I get my follicular US. I'm super excited!


----------



## Madrid98

Hi ladies! Been busy today with the children. My son has taekwondo on Sundays and it takes our whole day as it's between 2:30 and 4:30. I was watching Rolland Garros finals with Rafa Nadal winning for the 7th time:wohoo:
(we love playing and watching tennis).

Apart from that, I've started having O pain and another very faint and -opk.

I can see you're having fun and enjoying the weather wherever you are. Enjoy your husbands as much as you can now, in less than 9 months your attention will be somewhere else :baby:.

XX


----------



## mzswizz

last night was a great night for DH and i. We started on Operation Clayton and we didnt wake up until around 11am this morning :haha: talk about a major workout. Hopefully all is well. Im having a great day with DH today. Im just more on the positive side of things. I can tell you one thing's for sure....i havent smiled like this in YEARS.


----------



## stuckinoki

Good For You!!!! :clap:

It's so weird how much strain TTC puts on a relationship. My DH and I had a lot of problems when we were trying really hard and failing. This month we're just having sex for fun and trying to get back on track. It's working. I completely understand the happy smiling. My jaw hurts because I haven't been this happy in months!

And I just know that something good is going to come out of it eventually!


----------



## mzswizz

I totally agree. DH and i DTD just for fun and now our relationship is 100 times better. It feels like we are how we use to be 5 yrs ago when we first started dating. We spend wayyy more quality time together now by dancing talking laughing smiling etc. I know good will come out of this. July 25th is our 2 yr wedding anniversary so hoping we get blessed with a baby or babies by then but im not picky :haha:


----------



## stuckinoki

I have a good feeling about JUNE this month for some reason. I hope it's filled with BFPs for everybody!!!

It is soooo beautiful outside today, and I'm stuck indoors taking Xrays [I don't even get a window to the outside world] I keep sneaking off into the break room to look at the ocean [the view from my clinic is amazing] I can see fluffy white clouds, and turquoise seas. I wish I was at the beach right now. lol


----------



## stuckinoki

*ah* 
Ladies, I'm freaking out.
My US is tomorrow and I don't think I'll be able to sleep tonight. I keep going back and forth between being crazy anxious and really excited.

I really want to have a couple good follicles ready and be able to get my trigger...but I'm terrified because DH leaves this weekend that there's going to be too many follicles and the doc won't give me a trigger or the follicles won't be big enough.

Seriously starting to freak a little bit.

For some reason this cycle seems different, it's also way more important to me than usual. I don't want any more disappointment :(


----------



## rjsmam

Hi ladies :hi:

Love the banner! The union jack is actually a combination of England, Ireland and Scotland flags - we do have our own flag - the St Andrew's cross, or the saltire. Can anyone tell me how to add the banner to my sig? 

Madrid - well done on the dieting - its tough isn't it? and good luck with the exams

mzswizz - glad af finally took the hint - and hope you and hubby having celebrating her departure

Hena - bet you were delighted to see hubby - hope you celebrated too :winkwink:

stuckinoki - good luck for tomorrow - i can totally imagine the emotions being all over the place before hand. Excuse my ignorance but are you having IUI or ? sorry am so ignorant about fertility treatments... :blush:


afm - still full of cold/flu - the wedding on Friday went brilliantly - the sun shone, the bride was gorgeous & everything went according to plan. it was a real highland wedding, all our menfolk in kilts, ceilidh music and dancing at night. the couple had a big bbq yest too so today am totally shattered! i woke on Friday with a cold sore - not what i wanted as a bridesmaid - managed to hide it best i could - but woke with another yesterday :dohh: so i am a bit of a phsyical wreck - going to live sooo quietly from now on... tonight i need to work on dh for some bd tho lol...

:flower:


----------



## stuckinoki

Nope. No IUI yet. We did a 100mg clomid cycle but my DH is leaving on exercise before I ripen so I need to trigger ovulation this cycle while he's still here :D


----------



## Madrid98

Hi ladies!!

It's understandable you're so nervous stuckinoki. I'd be if I was you. Hope you can have it all sorted before he leaves.

Rjsman welcome back!! You've had a busy weekend I can see. Now relax and back to ttc again.

I did an opk this morning and it was very + so I'm going for it tonight. That's the only time we can with children I'm afraid. lol

I'm very excited because it seems the soy has worked as I'm O sooner that I've expected.:wohoo:

Hena & mzswizz must be busy!!! :haha: No posts today?!?!?!

XX


----------



## mzswizz

Hello ladies. Wonderful evening and woke up to a wonderful day. DTD last night with DH and now just resting. Tomorrow we have to go to our niece's graduation so we are just spending time together today by relaxing, especially seeing that DH worked overtime last week so he is feeling the effects on his body. How is everyone doing today?


----------



## Madrid98

mzswizz enjoy his day off and the graduation tomorrow. 

Tested angain at my usual time late afternoon and I got a O:) and a + in the strips as well. So I wasn't dreaming this morning!!! :cloud9:

XX


----------



## Hena

WooHooooo Madrid! Have fun tonight!!!! hehe

Stuckinoki BIG :hugs: to you, I would be feeling just the same way. Try and focus on your DH and how much you love him and not on what's going to happen tomorrow. There's nothing you can do to control it one way or another anyway.

rjsmam, good to see you back! I hope that darn cold goes soon, what a pain! I hope your nose wasn't red in the wedding pics. You can get the banner by hitting quote on the very first post in this thread, highlight and copy the link and paste it in your sig. 

mzswizz, it sounds like you're loving being in love!!! It's fantastic, isn't it? :kiss:

I'm off now to...um.... spend time with hubby :winkwink: have a beautiful evening ladies!!!


----------



## mzswizz

Nice to see everyone is enjoying their day today. DH and i DTD earlier so i am just having fun while he is off. I just have a good feeling about this new change.


----------



## stuckinoki

I made brownies for breakfast and now I'm going to slowly start thinking about getting dressed :mrgreen: I'm full of brownies and not moving very quickly this morning!


----------



## stuckinoki

Back from the Doctors office:
I have 5 follicles. One is 15mm, the other 4 are under 6mm. 
The hospital does not do HCG trigger shots, or any kind of ovulation shot at all...for that I'd have to go to the IUI place, and at the IUI place they wouldn't want to do the clomid rounds, they'd jump straight into IUI which DH has made abundantly clear that he doesn't want to pay for yet :/

I'm heartbroken.
So IUI is the only way I can control when I ovulate.
DH leaves Sunday morning, I'll be 17dpo, I didn't O last month until CD20.

So, I'm out this month.
I'm freaking despondent about it too.
I hate TTC.


----------



## Hena

I'm so sorry stuckinoki! I can't believe they wouldn't give you a shot! 

Please don't give up though, you have follicles, and 15mm is really good, right? And you're doing mucinex to help the swimmers swim, AND :spermy: can survive for a few days (I've read up to 5, my doc told me 3) inside of you. I know it's not what you had hoped for, but you can continue to bd until your dh goes, hope one of the little guys make it, and then spend some time researching other possibilities where you are for the coming month in case you don't catch this egg.

:hugs:


----------



## stuckinoki

Thanks Hena; I just had such high hopes for this cycle.

It's not that they won't give it to me, it's that they can't give it to me. My RE took on my case out of special interest [I'm very lucky] so the service that he is providing me is out of the goodness of his heart, as they would usually make me go out in town and pay out of pocket for treatment. Long story short, the hospital itself doesn't even carry HCG ...and DH won't pay for out in town treatment.

Sorry, I'm just really frustrated right now.

I'm trying to calculate if I *might* O earlier since my last day of Clomid this month was CD6 instead of CD9....I don't know if that makes any difference though?


----------



## rjsmam

stuckinoki - so sorry honey. how v frustrating.. isnt there a natural supplement that brings o forward - soy isoflavones or something?? i will have a hunt....

glad the rest of you ladies are enjoying oh's too... we managed another bd last night which i hope is well timed - i really can't tell as my temps have been all over. my temp dipped today but i think it's actually a normal temp with the other earlier temps being artificially high with sickness/etc... so I'm hoping it goes up again tomorrow indicating OV today - that would right wouldn't it? having cramps today - not sure if related to last night or ov....

xx


----------



## stuckinoki

Let me know if you hear of anything!

I've been told that you typically ovulate like 10 days after your last dose of clomid; if this is true, we might still have a chance because I'd be Oing the day after he leaves. 

Also, OPKs, the test line gets darker leading up to ovulation, right? [does anybody know?] I had a pretty dark [definitely not positive, but still] line on the test side. I'm hoping that it means that we're getting close.

I shouldn't be so bummed about it, and I know it's not over until it's over but I'm just having a sad day :/ My friend back home called today and she just had a blighted ovum at 4 months...I can't imagine going 4 months into a pregnancy only to find that there's no baby growing! Poor girl. I feel awful for her. They weren't TTC so she's not too beat up about it but still I can't imagine.

I'm having a bottle of wine right now and feeling sorry for myself. ha ha ha

Enough about my problems, what's going on with you ladies?


----------



## Madrid98

Hi ladies!!!

Just having lunch and reading your posts while I take a break from revising.

So sorry stuckinoki but if your opk's have a visible line it means it won't be long before you O. I was having very faint ones on Friday and Saturday and the positive yesterday, just 2 days after. 
I've used soy this cycle to make my O happen sooner. You have to take it cd3 to cd7 instead of clomid. And is supposed to have the same effect.
Fx'd you O before he leaves.

rjsman you're just like me. We'll be testing around the same time I guess!!!

I did another opk just to see and it was lighter than yesterdays. So I guess I'm in the waiting zone now.

XX


----------



## rjsmam

woop woop check out my new sig.... thanks Hena!! :thumbup:

hey madrid hope your revising going ok - i remembered we have the same cycles at the moment!! i'm hoping i'm ov-ing today - have cramps and pink cm but not sure if thats related to dtd! tmi sorry!! 
i guess that makes us both in the tww!! what day do you think you ov'd?

xx


----------



## mzswizz

Stuckinoki-if i were you i would find something that would help boost ovulation and help the little spermies make it to the egg. Its not over yet. GL

How are the rest of you ladies today?


As for me, i noticed that ever since AF has stopped DH and I cant get enough of each other :haha:. Hopefully when it is around OV we dont be exhausted but then again who will turn down BDing :haha:. Today our niece is graduatin from pre-k to kindergarten. I tell you they grow up so fast. The graduation is later on in the evening so we can get a few rounds of BDing in. Operation Clayton is on time and in effect ROGER THAT :haha: today like every day is going to be a great day.


----------



## stuckinoki

Thanks ladies, you've made me feel a lot better :mrgreen:

It's not even 7am, and it's already like 87 degrees with 100% humidity outside. I guess my poor doggies have to stay inside today while I'm at work, I don't want them to get heat stroke.

The only thing I've got is I bought a new kettle yesterday, It's neat looking and shiny red. <-----LOL, really...that's the best update I've got.

DH was too tired to BD last night, but then again I was too. He told me to wait up for him tonight; hopefully that means that he'll not be exhausted. I even wore a dress last night! I never wear dresses! lol

Oh well, I hope everybody is having a good day!


----------



## mzswizz

Hey ladies. I been busy with DH and having fun DTD :haha:. Lately we havent been able to get off each other :haha: we are on our way to our niece's graduation. She is going to kindergarten. They grow up so fast.


----------



## Madrid98

Hi!! Hope you all are ok!!

mzswizz if you continue at that pace you have nothing to worry about this cycle!!! Go girl!!

stuckinoki don't be upset!! Just relax and it may happen for you :hugs:

hena where are you?

rjsman how is the weather up there? In London is not that great lately. It was so warm the past weeks but now it's raining almost every day. 

XX


----------



## mzswizz

Im doing good. Just woke up. Its almost 7 am here in florida. Last night We were able to get another round of BD in before going to sleep so DH can work today. Hopefully all the BDing pays off. If not then there is always next cycle :haha:. Just been enjoying every day with DH and yesterday was nice. We had fun at our niece's pre-k graduation. The kids were soooo adorable.


----------



## stuckinoki

Glad you're having fun BDing! I think I'm gonna force DH to give me some loving tonight, although I just let him play angry birds on my ipod so chances are he'll be doing that all night.

Tonight I made mimosa's....I love champagne. I had a wicked long day at work and needed to drink to take the edge off! lol

I took another OPK. Yesterday's was soooo close to positive and today's was barely there. I know that I didn't O yet, stupid OPKs are just getting my hopes up :sad:

I made nan bread pizzas for dinner tonight; pretty much just tomato sauce and mozzarella cheese on top of garlic nan bread. It was really really good. It kind of reminded me of the pizza they served at my school when I was little. lol


----------



## mzswizz

Stuckinoki-omg angry birds is addictive :haha: i remember when my dh started playig it then i started playing it wow i tell you they need to ban that game :haha:. Tonight we are going to have salmon and pasta yummy. You're pizza sounds good though. I tried OPKs before but to me all of them seemed positive. They never gotten lighter so i thought ok we are pregnant. Took a hpt and BFN ugh stupid OPKs. I think temping is better or you can try the OPK with the smiley face. Atleast it wouldnt be no confusion with that. I never tried it before but heard its good. And you can probably go on amazon and get it at a decent price.


----------



## stuckinoki

I temp now...the OPKs are just kind of an outlet for me to pee on something. lol

Hey, how do I become a chat happy BNB member instead of just a member? Do you have to reach a certain number of posts or something?


----------



## mzswizz

In order to be a chat happy BNB member you have to reach a certain amout of posts. I think its 1000 posts im not sure the exact number though.


----------



## rjsmam

hi everyone!! northern scotland is cloudy with bursts of blue sky - but Mon/Tues lashed rain! we had beautiful hot sunny weather at the wk end though.

glad you all still enjoying lots fo bding. we didn't fit one in last night & am starting to think we should have. had ewcm last night, cramps through the day with tinges of pink.. so i hope that means i ovd yest - right now i've got noticeable cramps again & more pink cm... so maybe it's today & we should try tonight? gah all this guessing is hard! :wacko: my temp did rise above the coverline - although not convinced the coverline is right!

mzswizz - how cute about your neice - when you mentioned it in an earlier post I though she was grown up graduating from Uni :haha: v cute indeed

the mimosas sound yummy! as does the pizza and salmon pasta..... mmmm


----------



## stuckinoki

Get a good session in! The cramps could mean that you're getting ready to O or actually Oing, even if you are Oing now, you still have about 24 hours viability left in the egg!!!

Get to it girl!

My DH came home and said he's too tired to BD tonight...That's two nights in a row and I'm starting to get really frustrated.


----------



## rjsmam

will try entice dh into it later - am at work eating my crappy canteen lunch - although dh works in the same building.... lol - think thats a step too far to contemplate!!! he too tired last night... it is sooo frustrating when they not playing ball isn't it!!! :wacko:


----------



## mzswizz

Rj-alot of people thought she was graduating from college. She's 5 yrs old turning 6 next year and im turning 22 this year so she has some time ahead of her :haha:. 

If i were the both of you, i would pounce on dh whether he likes it or not because once you start, trust me they arent going to stop :haha:. Its been times where DH was tired so im like okay i initiate or just pounce and take charge. I wish i had signs of knowing when i OV but then again no i dont because DH would get my bad side if we miss it. So i guess not knowing is a good thing :haha:. Operation :baby: Clayton has been going good so far. We are locked and loaded and ready to attack when the opportunity is open :rofl: I have such an imagination :blush:


----------



## rjsmam

mzswizz said:


> Rj-alot of people thought she was graduating from college. She's 5 yrs old turning 6 next year and im turning 22 this year so she has some time ahead of her :haha:.

aw cute..... my son graduated from nursery too - i totally assumed!

and sheeesh you're so fabulously young at 22... i'm the oldie in the gang i bet at 36 :blush:


----------



## Madrid98

I also thought she was graduating in high school or something similar. Its so lovely they do a graduation party when they go from nursery to school!!!

Mzswizz you're very young!!! You have all the time in the world!!! This reminds me of when i got married. Seems so long ago now. :)

I'm 34 rjsman so very close to you there!!!

I agree is hard when dh doesn't feel like it but I just do like mzswizz; I initiate it & then he can't stop. 

Xx


----------



## mzswizz

Yeah m sis and I are 7 years apart so she is 29 and im turning 22. I got married at 19 and DH was 20. So we got married young and when i was 20 also it was 8 months into our marriage, i fell pregnant and it ended with a blighted ovum at 5 weeks pregnant. My former ob/gyn told me that it would happen usually once in the many pregnancies that i plan on having. This might sound crazy but im happy it happened sooner than later because if we were having kids and then i fell pregnant which wouldve resulted in a blighted ovum i wouldve been shocked seeing that i had kids. So its good it happened the 1st time around but praying it doesnt happen again. June 17th will make it a year since we started ttc after my 1st official AF. April 1st was the 1 yr anniversary of the m/c. But on a brighter note...they little party they had for the kids was nice even though cake and juice was everyone (kids on a sufar high.....enough said :haha:). They also sung songs and read stories to us. It was sooo cute.


----------



## Hena

Hi everyone, sorry I've been so scarce! I'll let you guess why :winkwink: I just took about 20 minutes catching up with all your posts.

Stuckinoki, I'm releived that it wasn't a matter of them refusing you a shot, I was all indignant for you yesterday, hehe. Like the others and I said before, don't lose hope. You have days to go before Sunday, and even if you OV a couple of days later than that you have a good chance of catching it!

rjsmam and Madrid, fingers crossed that you both caught your eggies! Madrid, how are exams going? nearly done?

mzswizz, we're taking an approach similar to yours this month, going at it like bunnies, I love it!!! We feel like newlyweds again. Congrats on your neice's graduation, I hope you can give her a cousin really soon!

I guess I'm in the middle age-wise. I'm 29, dh is nearly 32.

As for getting your hubby to perform, I don't know if it's because I married a highly pragmatic Germanic man or the fact that he is at least as desperate for children as I am, but we've been having a lot of fun teasing each other about "marital duty" and he just discovered the English term "animal husbandry" (Lord only knows where) and that's his new thing. Last night neither of us was even remotely in the mood, both exhausted from work, and we'd already bd'ed in the morning but we wanted another late night go because he's away today and most of tomorrow. So we spent about 20 minutes laughing our heads off at the rediculous situation, ending with "right then, to the husbandry!" :haha: gotta have fun with it!


----------



## Hena

Oh, and question for you tempers, I got up at 5 this a.m. to drive dh to the train station, then came home and slept another 4+hours. I took my temp at 5, then again at 10 (I started work at 1pm today, so let myself have a lie-in) the 5am temp was way lower than the past few days, the 10am temp was slightly higher than the past few days. Which one should I count, or should I toss both because niether was at my normal time?


----------



## mzswizz

Hena-Usually you can record your temp if its within a 30 min time frame of your set time. For example, if my normal time was 6am then i can record my temp between 5:30am-6:30am and it would be considered accurate anything more or less you should discard. I read about that on fertility friend. Also, DH and I go at like bunny rabbits and feel like newlyweds also. July 25th will make it our 2 yr wedding anniversary so I am happy with that. Hopefully, we can give our nieces and nephews a little cousin or two to play with. I am rooting for a BFP before our 2yr anniversary if not then his bday (Sept. 7th) and then my bday (dec. 28th) so we have our work cut out for us lol.


----------



## Hena

You can do it mzswizz!!! I'm hoping for DH's bday 28 July....not only for his bday but because we'll be seeing my family right after and I'd LOVE to make an announcement in person!

Thanks for the temping info, I should use tonight to finish the charting course on FF.

btw, I love you war-plan lingo, I've stolen it and we're now calling ours Opperation Mini-Müller :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

Sounds great!! Now we both can be setting out Operation :baby: Lol. Usually we say ttc stress free or conceive stress free or the smep plan or ntnp but it all sounds soooo how can i put it ummm ROUTINED thats the word im looking for :haha:. Atleast Operation Baby Clayton makes it sound soooo fun and exciting and sounds like we are doing a mission and working hard for success. It decreases stress and makes us more into each other (especially when the mission can turn into roleplay in the bedroom :haha:). Trust me once you start using it, the sex will shoot through the roof (not literally though...i hope not because I need those soldiers :haha:). I think the sex has gotten my on a sugar high level. I am super happy and i feel like doing backflips (if i only knew how :blush:). Also, you're welcome. I was soo lost when I first started temping but after searching through the questions on FF and the help from the ladies on here, I was doing pretty good. Its nice to help out every chance I get and to put smiles on people's faces. My dad always told me I had quite a personality and my teachers called me a class clown in a good way though. Here I go writing a novel again :dohh:


----------



## Hena

:rofl: I love it mzswizz! Such fun! We're all about the roleplay now too. TTC really opens the possiblities :thumbup:

omg stuckinoki, I just googled ziplining in Japan and WOW! It looks insane! I'd be terrifified, is it an insane head rush? Can you enjoy the view or do you close your eyes like I would? :winkwink:


----------



## stuckinoki

Hena said:


> :rofl: I love it mzswizz! Such fun! We're all about the roleplay now too. TTC really opens the possiblities :thumbup:
> 
> omg stuckinoki, I just googled ziplining in Japan and WOW! It looks insane! I'd be terrifified, is it an insane head rush? Can you enjoy the view or do you close your eyes like I would? :winkwink:

Eyes closed, and someone pretty much pushing me off the ledge! lol :wacko:

It was a ton of fun, but my DH went first so then he was on the other side yelling at me to come on, and that it's fun; not scary!! All the while I was standing there clipped into a harness crying and wanting to go home.

Once I jumped it was amazing. The adrenaline rush was awesome, and I felt like I had burned a TON of calories!!! LOL

There's one at the end where you jump and freefall like 20 feet and then swing into a giant net [like a spider jumping into a web] OMG...that was the hardest so I just tip toed to the edge of the platform and edged forward with my eyes closed until I fell! The place is called forest adventure [If that's the one you were looking at online :D


----------



## mzswizz

I never tried ziplining. Sounds fun and scary at the same but I like it :haha:. I LOVE TTC its so fun


----------



## Madrid98

I've tried before but such a long time ago and I loved it!! Don't think I could do it again though:blush:

XX


----------



## mzswizz

Today is pretty tiring. I have been keeping myself busy though. I started on the laundry around 8am also straightened my hair which didnt last long because of the stupid weather outside :haha:. Also fed all the pets etc. I might just go for a walk with the dogs just to get a little energy. I guess its because DH and I fell asleep very late so really got to catch up on some sleep (thats if i ever get time to do it :haha:). No BD last night which is okay. Gave the little soldiers a break so they can prepare for battle today because IT IS GOING TO HAPPEN TODAY :haha:. Im going to say the 12th is the beginning of OV week. From temping last month, I OV'd on cd21 which would be the 16th so its crunch time. Is it just me or is June just flying by because I was saying yay I got a whole month to DTD but it seems like this month turned into just two weeks because AF is due in 3 weeks. Im already almost done with week 2 of my 5 week cycle. Exactly cd14 today so officially 2 weeks into AF. Wow time is just flying.


----------



## Madrid98

I agree with you mzswizz!! This month is passing so fast!! I'm cd17 and already 2dpo. Not feeling anything and I'm not going to be obsessing about symptoms like last cycle. I'm just waiting for af in 2 wks time and that's all.

XX


----------



## lovie

hello all :) my name is Amy, I am from england but my OH is swedish and we live in sweden... I have been ttc for 9 months now (hurry up and happen allready BFP!) 

can I join you? im on cd20 and it is my 1st month for ages and ages not doing opk's so im not 100%sure when I OV's but i guess im 4-5 dpo,

good luck to you all! :flower: x


----------



## mzswizz

Welcome lovie!!! nice of you to join this wonderful thread. Im waiting to OV which will happen most likely next week and then will wait for AF after that. Havent used anything this cycle just taking a break from having it as a routine and now just having fun and enjoying ttc with DH. 

Madrid-Next week is OV week for me and after OV week its 2 weeks before AF suppose to show her face. So like last cycle all i will do is just wait for AF to pop up. Will test june 30th which will be a day before AF is due. Hopefully we will get a BFP if not then onto the next cycle.


----------



## Madrid98

Welcome lovie! It's nice to have more of us in this thread! 

mzswizz I'm going to try to wait until af is due to test. I don't know if I'll be able to contain myself but we'll see.

XX


----------



## mzswizz

I am going to try and hold out but i am hoping to be able to test get a BFP and surprise DH when he comes home. We shall see though.


----------



## rjsmam

hi ladies! hi lovie :hi: another international lady yay!

ooh ziplining sounds fun - i bet its scary once you're up there though!

how you doing stuckinoki, any signs of ov being bit earlier? 

i had a crappy night last night, had an argument with dh so no bd. we only just on speaking terms. i think we only have slim chance now from dtd night before i think i ov. 

i think i'm 2dpo too Madrid and am gonna try the same approach - no symptom spotting. it's just too cruel that pg and pms symtpoms are the same!

just to add to my crappy mood (sorry i'm always whinging - i promise i'm not always a moaning minnie!) i have x2 cold sores, so tired and wrung looking from late night last night & this never ending cold.... aaaaand we have to go visit mil for the wk end :sad2: not sure how temping will work out while away... gah....

sorry... moan over :huh:

x


----------



## mzswizz

Rj-:hugs: sorry you have to go through all the downers. Atleast you werent alone last night because dh and i was the exact same way last night so no bd but we are on good terms now. Hopefully there will be make up bd involved :haha:. Hope you get better


----------



## rjsmam

thanks mzswizz.... dh just started sneezing - would it be really naughty of my to be inwardly grinning that he may be catching my lurgy :shhh: :blush:


----------



## mzswizz

:haha: rj. You know when I get sick and DH and I get into an argument then he gets sick I tend to have a little grin subconsciously but then I remember how he is over dramatic when he is sick and then this is how my head is on the inside :wacko: lol. 

Well DH is able to come home early :happydance:. I dont know what this means but I am leaking alot of cm. Its watery. I dont know if that means OV is coming soon or what but i have alot of cm on my underwear. I have been taking cod liver oil supplements and the ferrol compound but i dont know if that has any effect on my cm. Im telling you it is so weird i have to keep going to the bathroom to wipe and when I think im dry im pull up my underwear and bam underwear wet all over again (sorry tmi :blush:). Well atleast DH is coming home early like 4 or 5 hours early and he seems like he is in the mood sooooo i guess we will be having a :sex: and go run our errands.


----------



## rjsmam

mzswizz said:


> :haha: rj. You know when I get sick and DH and I get into an argument then he gets sick I tend to have a little grin subconsciously but then I remember how he is over dramatic when he is sick and then this is how my head is on the inside :wacko: lol.
> 
> Well DH is able to come home early :happydance:. I dont know what this means but I am leaking alot of cm. Its watery. I dont know if that means OV is coming soon or what but i have alot of cm on my underwear. I have been taking cod liver oil supplements and the ferrol compound but i dont know if that has any effect on my cm. Im telling you it is so weird i have to keep going to the bathroom to wipe and when I think im dry im pull up my underwear and bam underwear wet all over again (sorry tmi :blush:). Well atleast DH is coming home early like 4 or 5 hours early and he seems like he is in the mood sooooo i guess we will be having a :sex: and go run our errands.

yip i'm with you on the manflu - i couldn't actually stand it if he got it - men are so pathetic!

hopefully all that cm means good fertile environment specially for baba making! 

x


----------



## stuckinoki

Just took DH down for a quickie on the living room floor while he was on his way out the door to go to work. [It was gooooood.....]

Then, when we were finished, I kicked my legs up on the couch like I normally do [to let the spermies do their thing] and he looks over and says to me "you're not even ovulating today"

:blush: I guess he saw my negative OPK that I left laying on the counter this morning. I didn't bother trying to argue with him about sperm being able to live a couple days...

I thought it was cute...Oh, and be careful if you're using PRESEED...it makes everything extra extra slippery and I accidentally "broke" DH last night...so badly that he couldn't finish. I'll be surprised if he lets me on top at all for the next few BD sessions! 

The preseed is awesome though...It lasts a really really long time too. Like, I still had a ton leftover [in me] this morning....and I didn't even use that much last night. Oh well, I like it!


----------



## mzswizz

Rj-yes i try to make him avoid being sick as much as possible.:haha:

Stuckinoki-you sound like me when i pounce on DH every chance i get :haha:. I had those accidental moments where i thought i broke DH but he relax for a moment and goes back to end with a BANG :haha:. FXed this is it for you.

Well DH and i are back home from visiting family. I am cooking chili and rice and it looks like i may get lucky tonight from how DH has been acting since we got home :haha:


----------



## Hena

Hi lovie! I know you from the journals, yay! You're offcial, on the list and everything. You can grab the banner from the first post if you like. Looks like I need to hunt for a Swedish flag now! (I started a journal, I never mentiond it to you ladies because I'm an utterly unintersting person and didn't want to bore you, but you're welcome to visit if you like) 

rjs, I hope you feel better soon. That cold has been hanging on for ages now! :hugs: Hope you still manage to catch the egg, these marital things go in waves, and make-up sex can be AMAZING, great time to make a baby!

stuckinoki, I'm glad your dh wasn't so broken you couldn't pounce on him the next day :haha: we're using conceive plus which is more like normal lube but you def have to be careful not to overdo it. My dh has been tracking my cycle too, but this time we decided every day was ovulation day, so when it finally comes I'll have plenty of troops lined up to get that egg! 

I totally agree with everyone about June flying by! The past 5 months have gone at a snail's pace for me, but here I am suddenly on cd 10! I feel like that neverending cycle just ended! 

So on the lighter side of ttc, I think I mentioned that DH rearranged his work and holiday so we'd never go more than 3 days without bd? Well he had conferences in Bonn and Genoa this week, so last night I picked him up at the train station before midnight, we had a late dinner and BD, then he was off again by 6:00 this morning :haha: it's all very fun, sexy, bit cloak and daggar, love it!


----------



## mzswizz

Hena-how do we get to your ttc journal? I too have a journal but unfortunately i was soooo busy with other threads that whenever i get a chance to, i update it. I recently updated my journal like yesterday. DH and i also use the every day is ovulation day method. Hoping that we catch that egg. 

Here's my update, Last night was AMAZING!!! DH and I DTD last night and i must say it was different but in a good way. (TMI alert) we both had major orgasms at the same time and fell fast asleep in the position, woke up like a hour later not knowing whats going on then finally laid down next to eah other and fell asleep what a night :haha:


----------



## stuckinoki

Good for you mzswizz!
I had some good BDing this morning!!! Multiple orgasms and couldn't breathe for a minute :D

Tonight is not going to be so eventful I fear....but that's ok because we're gonna do it in the morning [he just doesn't know it yet] lol

I've been taking my HCG drops all day...I really hope they help!


----------



## mzswizz

Good for you stuckinoki!! Depending on how DH feels and what time he gets home, we might have another go at it tonight. If not we usually have aday without and the next day BAM dtd all over again. I guess its a good thing seeing that we give the soldiers a break sometimes. Cd15 of 35 already. I got 20 days left which is a shock to me seeing how fast my cycle is flying on by. I am taking cod liver supplements and centrum so hopefully it jump starts OV or a little boost in fertility. All i noticed is that it jump starts sex drive orrrr maybe thats just me :haha:


----------



## stuckinoki

How are the cod live supplements? Do they give you fish burps?

I'm taking a lot of stuff...I can feel something happening in my ovaries...hopefully it's my follicles getting ready to rupture.

I didn't realize how close we were in cycle! I'm CD14 of a 35 day cycle today!


----------



## mzswizz

O wow same cycle length only a day apart how exciting hopefully that means bump buddies. And yes the cod liver gives me fish burps :haha:. Every time i burp it tastes like fish which is the only downfall.


----------



## stuckinoki

I hate the smell and taste of fish. I don't think they would work for me. I am doing the evening primrose oil which seems to be working pretty well for me...but it's still too early to know for sure. lol

hopefully we can all be bump buddies this month!!
I really need a WIN!


----------



## mzswizz

I love fish and i heard that salmon and another type of fish boosts fertility. Operation :baby: Clayton(s) is in effect and soooooo ready to let this be a success.


----------



## Hena

OOh you two might be testing the same time! Double internations bfps!!!!

my journal is https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-journals/626638-playing-praying-our-way-mini-mueller.html I share pretty much everything with you guys anyway though, lol. I just include more of my faith and nitty gritty details there.

I love how we all scheme for maximising our dhs' :spermy: and plotting to jump our unsuspecting men. If you'd told me I'd be doing this 5 years ago, no way I'd believe you! Although I've always had a healthy sex drive :winkwink:

Stuckinoki, I bet you're going to ovulate at just the right moment to catch it before your hubby goes! my fingers are tightly crossed for you!!!!!


----------



## stuckinoki

We're either going to catch the egg or I'm gonna end up with hyper ovulation from all the HCG! lol


----------



## Hena

ooh, can that cause multiple? What's better than one baby? three babies!!


----------



## mzswizz

Hena-My AF is due on july 1st (what a way to start a month :haha:) but most likely i will sneak in a test on the 30th of this month thats if i feel its necessary. Doube international bfps sounds lovely hopefully we can triple it or quadruple it :haha: i agree i have a healthy sex drive too and so does DH. i wouldnt think i would be like this neither especially married and ttc now at the age of 21 wow.

Stuckinoki-hyper ovulation :haha: lets just hope its doesnt become super hyper and start releasing alot of eggs then you really will have your work cut out for you :haha:


----------



## stuckinoki

One of the side effects to the HCG drops is something like hyper ovulation...it's called something else though. lol

I don't plan on being on it for the long term, just today. I don't want to end up with 8 babies!!! [not at once any way]


----------



## mzswizz

Oh geez i dont even know if my belly can handle multiple babies lol but i wouldnt complain


----------



## stuckinoki

You know what? At this point; I'll take what I can get! Be it one, or two or six babies :D


----------



## mzswizz

Same here!! Whatever God provides, we can handle because there isn an obstacle he would put us in that we cant overcome. We will jist have to work baby overtime and think of more than one name which isnt hard because we alreay have names in mind


----------



## Hena

wow you have nameS plural? We have to get cracking (although I suppose we have plenty of time, lol) We have 2 boy names that we like, but middle names and girl names are still totally up in the air.

mzswizz, you're way ahead of me in the game of life! At 21 I broke up with a guy for using the word "future" too often and daring to suggest we might get married some day :rofl: I was such a man when I look back! But when you're in love, you're in love! and when you're ready for a family, you're just ready! It took me a while to get bitten but the baby bug has me in its grips (dh's too, luckily!)


----------



## mzswizz

Lol yeah we have a few girl names and two boys names. But we know for sure that if we ever have a boy, the 1st born son will be Pierce Elijah Clayton. I love it and me and DH sat down and came up with it plus he will have my initials P.C. And if we have a girl Alyssa Clayton no middle name yet and she would have his initials how cute. I been with my DH since i was 16 and we got married when i was 19. I was shocked because we knew we loved each other but i never wouldve expected us to be married after 3 yrs of dating and we got engaged on our 3 yr anniversay (feb 18th)


----------



## Hena

That is so romantic! My parents have a similar story, started dating at 16 and married at 20. 34 years later they're still going strong and I've never known a couple more in love.

I met my DH when I was 22, had just graduated from uni in Canada and was doing a year abroad in Germany. We were engaged 6 months later, and married a year and a half after that. When it's right, it's right!

I love your names! How clever to share initials, I never thought of that...hmmmmm.......
We actually had our first boy name picked out 3 weeks after we met :blush:


----------



## mzswizz

Thats cute 3 weeks after you two met. We didnt think of names until after the BFP. My parents kind of have the same thing going with the 30+ yrs being married also we have (well had now that my sister and i both are married) our parents initials. My dad is L.J. and my sister was L.J. and my mom is P.J. and I was P.J. its pretty funny though because my sister wasnt named after my dad but my mom name is Patricia and my name is Patrice :haha: I see my parents took the easy way out :dohh:. My DH and I have been high school sweethearts (even though we didnt go to the same school) and we just knew we were going to be together. We met online on Myspace :dohh: I tell you the internet will be the death of me :haha:. After talking for a few months we went out on a date and thats when we made it official with our 1st kiss :blush:. Also we always talked and we found out that we actually been in each other's life since we were little. We went to the same pre-k school, when there was chatrooms for kids and teen chatrooms i always talked to him and didnt know it until we spilled the beans and said our user names and started laughing out of shock, he lived only 10 mins away from me and then we met on myspace. It was very fascinating I know we are soul mates. Wow I just wrote a novel here :haha:


----------



## rjsmam

hiya ladies!! loving the romantic stories - so lovely to hear that abour your parents Hena - and mzswizz :flower:

just a quick hello as we're dashing out the door to mils for wk end. yikes - between you guys and me - i'm not full of joy about it - lol. it's a 3hr drive north to the very tip of scotland so we're heading tonight & home on sunday. we've been together for 5 yrs, married for 9months and this is only our 2nd trip up - terrible!!! in fairness its because they usually come here.. 

anyhoo have a fabby bfp making wk end - go get those eggies

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## mzswizz

Have fun rj!!!! DH and I been together for 5 yrs also but it will be 2 yrs married on july 25th


----------



## Hena

Have a good trip rjs! I'm going to my in-laws' this weekend too, I feel your pain :winkwink: although for me it's the opposite, in 4.5 years of marriage they have never visited us (never, not once!) and we go there once or twice a month :wacko:


----------



## mzswizz

Im on the opposite end. Been married for 2 yrs and MY PARENTS rarely visited like probably 3 times since we moved in here but expect me to drive 30 mins to see them every weekend :nope:


----------



## Hena

oh my! parents are such strange entities, lol. how's this for insane? My parents live on another continent, yet they've managed to come see us at least once a year every year since we were married. Yet my in-laws can't be bothered to make the three hour car drive to see us ](*,) maybe that'll change if we have a baby. Or maybe not, they already have two grandkids....who knows, lol.


----------



## mzswizz

My parents are the same way. They would go visit my sister like its a ritual with them and my sister only lives 5 mins away from me LITERALLY :dohh: and then they complain that i live TOO FAR AWAY :wacko:. My sister had 2 kids and now one on the way (got pregnant when my nephew was 3 months old and he was born dec. 16, 2010 so yes fell pregnant by accident) so thats why they visit her but it would be nice to visit us also. It makes me sad sometimes because it makes me feel like we dont matter because we dont have children.


----------



## Madrid98

Hi all!!!!

I'm freeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!! Yes!! I've finished the exams!!:yipee:

I love the conversations you've been having today. I'm afraid I'm the older in married live as on the 8th of July is our 13th anniversary.:blush: I met my husband the day after I arrived in London and we've been together since. :wedding:

My parents on the other hand got together at the age of 16 my mum and 19 my dad and they got married and were together for nearly 35 years but they're divorced now. :dohh: 

My mum visits us at least once every year if not twice. She loves London so she's always keen. My in laws haven't been here once. Only my mother in law and it was when I had my son. We usually visit them, or better said, dh, ds and dd do visit them. I haven't been there for years. No reason in particular; I just rather visit my mum :hugs:

This is long one!!!

XX


----------



## mzswizz

:happydance: Yay Madrid!!! Wow 13 yrs thats lovely!!


----------



## stuckinoki

13 years!
Congratulations to you!

DH and I have our 2 year anniversary coming up in August....but he'll be in afghanistan for it so we won't be celebrating. Hopefully there will be a baby in my belly by then though!


----------



## stuckinoki

https://i53.tinypic.com/104mi4n.jpg
https://i51.tinypic.com/2yy70cm.jpg


OMG OMG OMG!!!!
I'M OVULATING!​

I Just took an OPK for giggles because I definitely haven't ovulated this early in months! IT'S POSITIVE!!!!

I came downstairs and pounced the heck out of DH. I am in complete and utter shock right now. I was 100% sure that it wasn't going to happen this cycle and that it wasn't even worth messing with.

I took like 5 other tests to confirm. I definitely caught the front end of my LH spike too!

Here are pictures. The first picture are my tests from today, the second picture is my cycle last month with the clear blue fertility monitor; they are labeled from what the monitor said....so they are legit positives. I'm so happy right now I can't stop smiling! I haven't been this happy to ovulate. Ever! lol


----------



## Hena

Aaaaahhhhhh!!!! I'm sooooo happy for you stuckinoki!!!! What amazing timing!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stuckinoki

The timing couldn't have been more perfect!!!
I've got a shot this month!
I still can't believe it; I think I'm in shock!

And.....
DH bought me the Canon Rebel T2i camera for my birthday with an extra 55-105mm lens and all the extra stuff [bag, memory card, extra battery] OMG he spoiled me big time and I didn't even ask him for it! He picked it out all by himself and it's exactly what I wanted....this is my literal dream camera. I caught a glimpse of the invoice though [2200$......gulp.....]

What a great weekend it's been so far!

How are you ladies doing?
I'm hanging out making tacos and drinking a very nice bottle of cabernet.


----------



## Hena

Oh I didn't know it was your birthday, HAPPY BRITHDAY!!!! What a great present, you'll be able to keep yourself well occupied while he's away with photography. Good man! And my fingers are crossed that your anniversary present will be a little bump!

Madrid, HUGE congratulations on being done exams!! I hope you can celebrate this weekend! (or just sleep, as I recall I never slept during exams week)

We're off to the in-laws now, I'll probably check in from there. Have a great weekend everyone!!!


One more time Stuckinoki, :dance: wooohooo!!!!!!


----------



## stuckinoki

Thanks Hena :D

My birthday isn't until July 16th so I'm still a ways out...

He told me: "you realize this camera covers quite a few future holidays, right?" LMAO. He's not big on gifts and being forced to buy gifts [birthdays/holidays/anniversary's/etc] so when does buy me a gift he makes sure that I know he's off the hook for whatever holiday is coming up!

My Taco's were delicious. There is so much left over. I wish I had family closer. We constantly waste food because there is just the two of us and most meals make 8+ servings...I'm so forgetful too. Leftovers usually just go bad in the fridge because I forget all about them. lol

Have fun this weekend!


----------



## mzswizz

Hooray for ovulation stuckinoki :happydance:. Good thing you poas because that was perfect timing. Also, my DH bought me a camera for christmas and it was also my birthday gift because my birthday is december 28th. My DH does the same thing. Usually he will buy a gift that lasts like 2 holidays lol. hopefully we will see those lovely lines on your hpts next.

Hena-have fun at the in-laws. Sounds like you will be keeping busy.

AFM, DH and i had a romantic evening when he came home from work. We ate dinner, cuddled up and watched the marathon of NCIS, kept smiling hugging saying i miss you and love you and then DTD. I probably will have to squeeze in a quick BD before he goes and helps DJ at a party with his cousin tonight if not then i will wait til he gets home (whenever that is). I might just go out with my friend since i am going to be home alone :cry:


----------



## stuckinoki

I love being home alone. I feel bad but part of me is excited for DH to leave for a couple of weeks. I love coming home from work and not having to worry about cooking dinner or doing chores. It'll be nice to just come home and relax...I don't make a huge mess so it's easy for me to just clean up after myself.

The 100yen soda machine on my corner had Fanta grape soda...it's so yummy!!!

I've got another BD :sex: session planned as soon as I shower and clean up....that's the one thing I dislike about Ovulation Time:

I want to let the sperm do their things as long as possible, but it feels really gross not to run to the bathroom and shower [or wash in the sink] myself up right away....I feel so gross right now!


----------



## mzswizz

Usually we BD and we fall asleep so the soldiers be in there and i dont feel anything. But if we bd during the day then thats when i feel icky :haha: sometimes i put a pad on just in case of extra leakage


----------



## stuckinoki

I have to wear a panty liner afterwards lol....

It's usually like 24 hours later, and only if I'm in the middle of the grocery store or something and then it will all leak out at once in one gigantic vagina bubble :cry: It's so gross. LMAO


----------



## mzswizz

I know what you mean. I never like when that happens especially when im out.


----------



## stuckinoki

It ONLY happens when I'm in public! lol


----------



## mzswizz

It happens when im either out in public or home. So i feel messy either way


----------



## rjsmam

Hi ladies how are you all today?

Lovin the stories about your romantic parents  my folks were together for a long number of years too but I sadly lost my mum to breast cancer when i was 16... miss my mum loads & my dad is my rock now. Also loving how you have names earmarked for future bundles  great names too! I have a couple of names i like but too scared to think about it too much :wacko:

Stuckonoki  wow great news about OV :dance: go eggies go!!!! And what a fab early b day pressie  fab hubbie!
And i have to agree re the secret happy feeling when i get the house to myself. :winkwink: i love it too, can do the chores when it suits me etc  but usually miss him after a while 

Mzswizz  your romantic evening sounds lovely  you & your OH sounds super loved up! :kiss:

Madrid  yay for end of exams!!! :happydance: How did they go  and excuse my ignorance if i missed it  what were you sitting?

Hena  hope your wk end with the in laws was ok ! :flow:

We got back late last night  was nice to be away but even better to get home ! Im still feeling crappy  think i have sinusitis  did some reading up & says it usually clears by itself after 2wks, so gonna give it a few more days (now wk 3) before calling. Probably wasnt helped by my mil smoking in the house  YUCK  actually went to bed feeling nauseous on Fri night from it. Goodness knows whats going on with my chart  FF doesnt :dohh: know if/when i oved  i presume its cause my temps are over the place. Grr Im assuming i oved last Mon/Tues making me 6dpo  it would be awful if i didnt ov at all..

xx


----------



## Madrid98

Hi all!!

stuckinoki :thumbup: for the +opk's. You see I told you to have a bit more faith. Hope you enjoyed the time to the max.
By the way, I also love being at home alone. It's so relaxing and I think even healthy to have your own space to breath.

rjsman I'm studying a degree and don't worry about the question because I've never mentioned before what the exams were for. I'm doing an English Studies with History and Literature Degree with the Spanish Open University. So I can take the exams in London, in a Spanish school in Portobello.
I feel positive and I think I'll pass the four of them but we'll see in about 4wks time what mark I'll get. Thanks for asking.
Glad you enjoyed your time away! I'm so looking forward to the holidays this year!! Can't wait!

mzswizz you're sooooooooo in love girl!!! I don't need to see your face to tell. That's great!!! Enjoy it as it's such a lovely state!!:winkwink:

Hena, did you have fun during your break then?

On the other hand I spend most of the day yesterday in the hospital. Many years ago I had a corneal graft (transplant) in my left eye and lately the eye has been red and umcorfortable. I went to the hospital 2 months ago but they told me it was just dryness and sent me home. Yesterday they've confirmed I'm having a transplant rejection so I don't know how things are going to develop from now. They've given me drops to try to save it but if I don't improve with them I'll need to have another operation for another transplant. Who knows how long it could be for a donation. 
Anyway, I feel much better today and I've decided not to worry about the things I can't control and hopefully everything will be ok.:thumbup:

XX


----------



## mzswizz

Hello ladies. Well i have had a wonderful night and day today. DH and I spent most of the time DTD so it was pretty awesome :haha:. Just visiting our family right now and later on relax at our house nothing too serious today. It looks like it will rain today so pretty much its an inside day today. I think once DH and I took our minds off TTC, we became madly in love.


----------



## Hena

Hi everyone :wave: 

rjsmam, I can't believe you're still sick, feel better soon! It sounds like the time with your mil was better than expected? The smoking sound dreaful though, ugh! I'm so sorry to hear of your loss at such a young age. It must be such a comfort to still have your father as support. Do you get to see him often? 

Madrid, your degree sounds very interesting. How long is the programme?

mzswizz, what did end up doing with hubby off DJing? I have to admit, although I like some alone time I think I'm more like you. Home alone is not my favourite. A few hours, a late evening here or there are fine, but as soon as bed time comes I miss my Love!

stuckinoki, omg "it will all leak out at once in one gigantic vagina bubble" :rofl: I nearly spit water all over my computer from laughing. Way to call it like it is! That actually happened to me earlier today and I didn't have a name for it.....now I do :winkwink:
How are you doing? I think you said your DH was leaving on Sunday? I hope we can all entertain you through the tww, hoping this is your month!!!!

afm, I'm still at the in-laws at the moment, driving back on my own tomorrow morning as DH took the week for holiday but I have to work tomorrow afternoon and the rest of the week :cry: I'll be back on Friday, but two whole days with no lovin' :nope: 
This has actually turned out to be one of the best visits ever with the family though, due in no small part to the fact that we've been constantly running up to the bedroom :haha: seriously sexy weekend despite the location.


----------



## stuckinoki

DH got delayed another day so we managed to squeeze in 2 more BD sessions and the OPK this morning was negative!! Hooray! I ovulated.

I had three full days of positive OPKs this month. I hope the HCG didn't cause me to hyper ovulate? :/

How's everybody else doing?


----------



## mzswizz

Hena-well my DH surprised me at the last minute saying the party was cancelled so he is staying home. What a great surprise!!! So we DTD of course and been DTD ever since :haha:.

Stuckinoki-yay congrats that you ovulated. GL hopefully it will be a BFP in the end.

AFM, my mom just called and their paying full price for my parents dh and me to go to atlanta, ga and washington, dc from june 25th-30th so i am excited about that. Might not be on here when we are out of town but will update everyone when we get back.


----------



## stuckinoki

Ladies! Good Morning [evening] How are we all doing today?

Hena, are you missing your DH yet?

I got home from work, checked my mail and all of my new books came in the post!!! HOORAY! I have a ton of great stuff to read, I can't decide which one I want to start with.

Madrid, your degree sounds neat! What are you planning on doing with it long term once you've completed it?

Mzswizz, you are ALWAYS BDing!!!! Lucky lady! You're newlywed phase makes me want to love on my husband some more!

Rjsman, How are you! I feel like because of my time difference to you ladies that I miss a whole lot of the conversation while I'm sleeping and it's super hard to catch up! lol

I've made a plan for this cycle. I'm 2DPO today; I'm going to start my progesterone suppositories tonight. I'm going to do them until 10DPO and then test. If I don't get a positive I'm going to stop taking them because they always delay my period! So this way I make sure my uterine lining is nice and thick and sticky for the eggies when they get there :mrgreen:

I'm really really crampy today. I don't know what that means but it's almost AF type cramps :/ I'm having a glass of wine to try to relax a little bit but I feel like I need to get my heating pad out tonight :( 

What's everybody up to tonight?


----------



## rjsmam

hey all!!! 

Hena - i see my dad regularly & we live close by - he's a great friend and a truly fab dad! i have a sis with family who lives in france so me & Dad are it family family wise. and yes - double yuck to the smoking in the house - it occrured to me if we ever get a bfp - we wont be staying there with a baba :wacko:

Madrid - your degree sounds really interesting - good for you!! i started a degree course with the Open Uni, in history, but havent been able to undertake the next stage yet due to finances. The uk is so expensive right now isn't it! So sorry about your eye too - that sounds worrying but love your positive attitude :flower:

mzswizz - yay for the party being cancelled! gosh you pair are like rabbits lol - i will eat my hat if you've not caught that eggie! :winkwink:

stuckinoki - fab news about ov being confirmed and you caught an extra bd - another egg caught me hopes :happydance: sorry about the cramps - i'm having these too - like af - could do without but maybe good sign.. ?

afm - am on the mend i think - still v headachy & sinusy and spent most of last night in a hot shower for headache then with a hot water bottle on my sore neck! later we had a surprise visit from our friends last night with their 3day old baby girl!!! ah she was so gorgeous - what a cute little bundle!

i've also seen a job i'm really interested in & am going to apply for - so have been working away at the application. i was pondering what would happen if i got a bfp but have applied anyway as i might not even get shortlisted... and it might take months for a bfp... my current job is so stressful at the moment so this job would be a dream!!

in ttc news i have ordered 10 ics from amazon ... ooops... FF still doesn't say i've ovulated and i start stressing that it was a non ov cycle - but i hope it was just the sickness sending my temps whacko.. i think/hope i'm 7dpo

xx


----------



## mzswizz

Hello ladies. Its funny how we BD alot this cycle which has been great. Even DH says wow we BD like rabbits (which is how we use to be and then slowly stopped because of the TTC pressure). Im hoping all this BD will lead up to a bfp but who knows. My mom told me today that its our anniversary gift which is nice of them to do for us. Well i think i ovulate this week but wont know seeing that i didnt temp or use any opks. We suppose to leave next saturday which would be during the 2ww. By the time we return, it will be a day before AF is due so atleast i will keep busy then. 

Hows everyone


----------



## Hena

Hey everyone! I'm beat from driving all morning then working until 9:30. Just got home at 10:15 because public transportation stinks at this hour here. DH always gets me on Tuesdays and has food waiting for me:cry: 
Oh, and I banged up my muffler backing into a big rock at a rest stop on my way home :dohh: I'm such an idiot. Luckily there was a super nice German couple there and the man helped me tie my muffler with knitting yarn and I made it the 200 km back to Zurich. again, :dohh: 
Sorry, this post was all about me. I'll copy-paste it to my journal, then come back and talk to you lovely ladies about ttc when I've gotten over myself :shipw:


----------



## Madrid98

So sorry Hena that the journey was so bad. I don't know why sometimes everthing seems to happen in the most silly way.

rjsman and stuckinoki my degree is super interesting. I love Literature above all subjects and hopefully when I finish which is next year I'll study a Masters in English Literature. I would like to be Doctor in English Literature and to work as a teacher/lecturer at university level. There's nothing wrong with dreaming, isn't it?

Stuckinoki which books are you reading? I wonder if you can tell me and we can share thoughts about that. I need to get my books for American Literature but still haven't had time to check which ones they are.

mzswizz your energy amazes me!! Not just yours but also your dh! Working and all, how can you do it non stop? LOL

I've been having cramps and backache today. It was quite bad at times. My bbs have started to hurt so I guess af is on her way and soy didn't work for me. Only time will tell.

XX


----------



## mzswizz

Madrid-the key to more energy is lots of rest for BD later :haha:.

Hena-so sorry the strangest thing happened to you. Well atleast yoy are back and safe.


----------



## rjsmam

Hena said:


> Hey everyone! I'm beat from driving all morning then working until 9:30. Just got home at 10:15 because public transportation stinks at this hour here. DH always gets me on Tuesdays and has food waiting for me:cry:
> Oh, and I banged up my muffler backing into a big rock at a rest stop on my way home :dohh: I'm such an idiot. Luckily there was a super nice German couple there and the man helped me tie my muffler with knitting yarn and I made it the 200 km back to Zurich. again, :dohh:
> Sorry, this post was all about me. I'll copy-paste it to my journal, then come back and talk to you lovely ladies about ttc when I've gotten over myself :shipw:

aw Hena - poor you - and no need to apologise, this should somewhere for us all to vent, rant, celebrate etc (i missed moan - that's my particular skill :winkwink:) !!! what a bummer when your oh is away - well done on the knitting yarn!! Hope your day is better tomorrow 

i've just completed my job application and am giving myself a pat on the back with a cup of tea & choccie biccie! should be going to bed but need an hr or so of ttc perusing :flower:

madrid surely it's too early for AF for you? i have stinking cramps/backache too and some pink cm - but am only 7/8 dpo.... 

xx


----------



## stuckinoki

Poor Hena! If it's just the muffler hanger it shouldn't be too bad. It's just a metal clip that looks like a tiny hanger :D

Madrid; I bought:
Fear and loathing in las vegas by Hunter Thompson
Lolita by Vladimir Nabokov [<-----GREAT READ]
Haunted, and Survivor by Chuck Palahniuk
and 
The virgin suicides by Jeffrey Eugenides

rjsmam, do you have a link to your FF chart? I'd be glad to take a peak at it :D

Going to work ladies. About to spend my day Xraying things!


----------



## Hena

You're all so sweet! thank you! :hugs: I just Skyped with dh, and am feeling much better.

Madrid, I hope those are signs of something much better than AF! FX'd!!!

Stuckinoki, what do you do? Sorry if you've already mentioned, my memory has been lousy lately! I hope your cramps are a good sign too. FX'd!!!!

rjsmam, congrats on getting the application done! :happydance: I hope you get the new job, stress at work is terrible considering how many hours we spend there! I wouldn't worry too much about your chart this month with being sick throwing off your temps. You think you know when you o'd, right?

mzswizz, that trip sounds wonderful!!!! and what a great distraction during the dreaded 2ww!!!! I'm sure you'll have a lovely time with your dh and folks, but I don't know what we'll do without you on here!!

I left out in my last post that I had a wonderful morning with my hubby, one last bd before our three whole days apart (well, 2 and two halves) beautiful, romantic bd. That's probably why I hit the stupid rock, my mind was all full of lovey thoughts, lol


----------



## Hena

stuckinoki said:


> Poor Hena! If it's just the muffler hanger it shouldn't be too bad. It's just a metal clip that looks like a tiny hanger :D

Do you think I can fix it myself? It looks like the little hook (like a hanger) just got knocked off. Think I can lift it back into place? It's not making any noise or anything. I have to be able to drive back to Alsace after work on Friday for :winkwink:


----------



## stuckinoki

hena, I'm a dental tech :D But I'm the best in the clinic at Xrays, so they keep putting me in the Xray cave....it's ok though. It's cool and quiet and I can play on the internet and read when I don't have any patients ! lol


----------



## stuckinoki

Hena said:


> stuckinoki said:
> 
> 
> Poor Hena! If it's just the muffler hanger it shouldn't be too bad. It's just a metal clip that looks like a tiny hanger :D
> 
> Do you think I can fix it myself? It looks like the little hook (like a hanger) just got knocked off. Think I can lift it back into place? It's not making any noise or anything. I have to be able to drive back to Alsace after work on Friday for :winkwink:Click to expand...

You can fix it....just *MAKE SURE THE CAR IS COLD * If you've been driving around you'll suffer pretty bad burns :( I speak from experience! lol


----------



## Hena

That sounds like a nice job!
Thanks so much for the car tips, I moved my car to its normal spot tonight and will try first thing in the am so it will be nice and cold. I'll be SO happy if don't have to go to the garage, lol.


----------



## Hena

Madrid, I just read through about your studies, I don't see any reason you can't acheive your dream! I have similar goals, just finished my MA and now teaching but hope to get going on my PhD asap and eventually teach at the university level. 
Just have to improve my German first!


----------



## rjsmam

stuckinoki said:


> rjsmam, do you have a link to your FF chart? I'd be glad to take a peak at it :D

I'd love someone to look if they have a mo!!! I'm such a novice!! I think this is the link?! https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/27d437

I'm hoping that cd15 was ov day - i've discarded the temps from where i was really sick & had lates nights with the wedding etc. there's a random high temp last thurs too - i've never got fully better so maybe it's that? or am now second thoughts that i put the temp in wrong :dohh:

:flower:x


----------



## stuckinoki

I say that it either happened on CD15 or CD18.

I wouldn't have discarded those temps until AF shows, because I'm pretty sure that with them FF would have given you cross hairs for one of the two above days :D

Looking at it again I think that I'd lean towards Ovulation on the 18th though.


----------



## mzswizz

I will have to pack tampons just in case AF decides to show. With all the cramps everyone is having, im hoping it means BFPs!!!!


----------



## stuckinoki

rjsmam, don't discard your temperatures; I'd just mark illness and sleep deprivation on your chart and you can use the temperature adjuster feature...it may help!


----------



## Hena

Good morning everyone! I'm stressing out, I have to actually call the garage, the muffler needs to be totally reset and I can't do it alone. Now just have to get the courage to make the phone call...grrr, lol anxiety stinks!

rjsmam, I agree with stuinoki, try including those temps and see what ff says. 

How's everyone doing today?


----------



## stuckinoki

Don't stress Hena! Auto garages are dirty, but the people that usually run them are pretty nice :mrgreen:


----------



## Hena

oh, I know...last time I walked in the owner looked up and said "Good morning Frau Müller!" they know me by name!!! We have an older car and the timing belt (and everything else) had to be replaced in the past year. I just called and they said I can come right in this afternoon. It's just so embarassing! :dohh:


----------



## stuckinoki

Good Luck Lady :D Hopefully it's a cheap fix!

I was just reading the baby loss section and now I can't stop crying. :cry: I knew better than to start reading but I found I couldn't stop myself. I know I've lost a lot of babies [CPs] I can't imagine how it feels to go through labor and not go home with a baby---I'm so grateful that I have only experienced early losses.

Sorry, off topic but I'm so sad now.


----------



## Hena

:hugs: I don't know how people recover, but somehow they do. I can't imagine after passing all the milestones of pregnancy, then feeling like "this is it" and losing a baby. I feel like crying now too! Hopefully it won't happen to any of us. It's time for some sticky babies, born healthy and happy!


----------



## rjsmam

stuckinoki said:


> rjsmam, don't discard your temperatures; I'd just mark illness and sleep deprivation on your chart and you can use the temperature adjuster feature...it may help!

Thanks stuckinoki & Hena appreciate you taking the time to look! I have un-discarded those temps & my temp shot up today and ff now has ov down as cd 20!? :wacko: Im fairly certain that isnt right  would make me only 3dpo.... today i have v sore boobies.. i always get this before af but nipples are sore too which i dont normally get  alert alert =; symptom spotting ... must stop!!! :dohh:
Hena good luck with the car  hope its easy & cheap!

Im with you re the labour & losses  i just cannot imagine how painful that must be  to carry on with life  my heart goes out to all those poor families 
xx


----------



## stuckinoki

rjsmam try to use the temperature corrector feature and if that doesn't work, I hate to say it but just going off of temperatures, FF might be right? When do you usually ovulate? Or is this your first cycle temping?


----------



## stuckinoki

Under the DATA bar on the top right hand side of the screen; the temp corrector is in there and should help you out!


----------



## stuckinoki

Oh crap, that only works if you took two temperatures!!!

Under the "SPECIFIC" section of data entry check the illness box and the fever box. It should leave the dots Open rather than closed and FF might change it's mind about when you O'd.


Sorry I'm babbling so much! lol


----------



## rjsmam

stuckinoki said:


> Oh crap, that only works if you took two temperatures!!!
> 
> Under the "SPECIFIC" section of data entry check the illness box and the fever box. It should leave the dots Open rather than closed and FF might change it's mind about when you O'd.
> 
> 
> Sorry I'm babbling so much! lol

wowseees thanks so much - i already ticked illness but not fever - so will try that!!!! 

usually it's around cd15/16 - i think - this is only 2nd month temping and the first month wasn't complete but i have tried opk previously and positives on cd16. who knows.... :dohh: :wacko:

xx


----------



## stuckinoki

I don't know. FF marks ovulation by a 3 day temperature rise.


----------



## rjsmam

stuckinoki said:


> I don't know. FF marks ovulation by a 3 day temperature rise.

thanks stuckinoki - i've added fever to the days where i was really sick, and it's discarded the temps - but i've been sick for ages so not entirely sure where fever applies & stops! ach well i guess this cycle is really gonna be a case of wait & see.....

out of interest - does your username mean stuck somewhere -thats what it brings to mind! sorry i am v nosey :^o


----------



## stuckinoki

It DOES!
I'm in Okinawa Japan; hence the stuck in oki part :D lol

I wasn't able to come up with anything clever when I had to choose my username. lol


----------



## stuckinoki

Oh yeah, rjsmam, I just looked at your chart [for the umpteenth time]....are you temping at the same time every morning before you get up and move around and after at least 3 hours of uninterrupted sleep?

My temps are usually really consistent and flat because my alarm is set and I get up at 6am 7 days a week.

I keep my thermometer on my headboard and a little notepad to jot down my temp if I plan on going back to sleep after I take my temp.

Not sure what's going on but your chart shows pretty erratic temps from what I see. I hope they level out! Actually, I take that back; I hope that you don't have to temp ever again and that you get a BFP this month!


----------



## rjsmam

stuckinoki said:


> Oh yeah, rjsmam, I just looked at your chart [for the umpteenth time]....are you temping at the same time every morning before you get up and move around and after at least 3 hours of uninterrupted sleep?
> 
> My temps are usually really consistent and flat because my alarm is set and I get up at 6am 7 days a week.
> 
> I keep my thermometer on my headboard and a little notepad to jot down my temp if I plan on going back to sleep after I take my temp.
> 
> Not sure what's going on but your chart shows pretty erratic temps from what I see. I hope they level out! Actually, I take that back; I hope that you don't have to temp ever again and that you get a BFP this month!

i think it's clever :thumbup:

yeah i realised that my timing wasn't always spot on but it's usually within an hr or so of usual time & i keep thermometer right by bed in bedside table - but i've set my alarm now to make them always at same time... so maybe they'll even out next cycle!!

thanks so much for your help - how cool is it getting help all the way from japan :happydance: this is a cool thread huh!!!! 

xx


----------



## Madrid98

Hi:hi:

Thanks Hena for the vote of confidence. The thing is I'm older than you and having 2 children and planning a third already may put things on hold. Also, I'll be even older by the time I finish. :blush:
I'll keep going anyway and we'll see what happens at the end.

mzswizz I'm so jealous about your holiday!!! I wish I could go somewhere to relax even if it's only for a week. Hope you'll have a great time and come back with your bfp :winkwink:

Stuckinoki I've heard before about Lolita and The virgins suicide as well. Tell me once you finish them if they're good and I'll try to get them myself as well. 
So sorry about your cramps; people say is a good sign so fx'd for you!!:thumbup:

rjsman good luck with the application. I'm always in the search for a change of scenery from my current job. I've seen a good one on Monday and I received the appt form yesterday but no time yet to put my mind to it.

Today I'm :laundry: :hangwashing: :dishes: :iron: and also finishing my curtains. I love to be at home!!!! LOL
My back is killing me and if I weren't 8dpo I'd think af is coming today or tomorrow.:shrug:

Have a lovely day!!!!
XX


----------



## Hena

:kiss: Good morning international bumpers! How is everyone today? I'm suddenly in a brighter mood than I was even ten minutes ago, no idea why, but yay! lol

Madrid, I sure hope that back ache is from implantation! 8 dpo, that's about right, isn't it? and pish posh re. age! My grandmother got married at 18 before finishing high school, raised four children to adulthood, and THEN got her college degree at 50. You've already got a huge head start :winkwink: 
I have to say I'm full of admiration for you, taking on this challenge while raising your (soon to be) three children. DH and I waited until we were both done our masters and even considered waiting longer for me to start my PhD before trying. I'm starting to think I might regret waiting so long....

Time has been standing still since I left my hubby behind. This cycle was flying by so beautifully, too! Hopefully after tomorrow night when we're together again it'll be better. I picked up the car this morning, it wasn't cheap, but it's fixed so I'm not stressed any more :happydance:

Hope you're all having a great day, sorry for the ramble, I think the sunshine has gotten to my head :loopy:


----------



## stuckinoki

Morning Hena.

Nothing new. I fell asleep with a heating pad last night because my cramps are still so freaking bad :(

Nothing else to really report on except that I made a delicious garlic rubbed rib eye steak for dinner and rice crispy treats for work tomorrow! I can't believe that it's already Friday! I can't wait for the weekend. I'm gonna lay outside and get my tan on!

DH has been gone since Monday! Still another week and a half to go until he comes home. I can't wait to see him. I love my alone time but I am really bored at home alone without him. My doggies must be pretty bored too. DH is their playtime daddy! I'm just the one who feeds and bathes them so they don't really care for me the way they love him.

They have been happier to see me at night though. It's nice to have your pups meet you at the door with wagging tails when you come home from a long day at work. I had a bunch of boring procedures today...took some Xrays, suctioned some saliva. All in all it was a relatively productive day :mrgreen:


----------



## rjsmam

Hi lovely ladies! :hi:
Yay for feeling brighter Hena  I am much brighter today too  my sinus headache is finally lifting, still plagued with sore throat its good not to have constant headache! When i think of you driving to zurich it sounds so cool and European! :coolio: Good news about your car  one less thing to worry about. I bet your cycle will fly by again once hubbie is home.

Madrid  how is your eye doing hon?

Mzswizz  i forgot to say woop woop about your holiday  sounds fab! Bet youll get loads bding done :winkwink: as usual teehee!

Stuckinoki- how are those cramps doing? Loving the book list too :book: im avid reader, currently reading The Hare with Amber Eyes

Emma! Just remembered you joined us a while back  how are you doing  you must be post ov too now? :flower:

We seem to be having a run of bad luck  our fridge door handle randomly crumbled fell off  its fairly new & i cant for the life of me find one of the parts  our toilet then broke arrgh  we got it working but its unsightly with lid off the cistern ! Car needs work doing now too and we already financially maxed. My oh worries so much but im trying to be bit more laid back  well sort it all somehow ! ttc wise my temp went down by half a degree today  i did it at the correct time & even took it twice as concerned about my erratic temps  it was exactly the same both times ! this month is clearly a guessing game #-o ! my cramps have subsided by had lots of pink spotting last night  but i had that last month albeit later.. 

xx


----------



## stuckinoki

rjsmam, you are having a run of bad household appliance luck, aren't you!!! lol

I still have awful cramps. I fell asleep with my heating pad last night because their still pretty bad. I don't know what's going on and I've never experienced cramping like this during my luteal phase. Hopefully it's a good sign!


----------



## Hena

Hope that cramping is a good sign stuckinoki!!! I'm so jealous that you have furry babies to welcome you home, I think it would be easier to deal with DH being away. I'm sure they love you as much as their daddy, it's just a bit more laid back with mummy ;-)

so glad you're feeling better rjsmam! it's about time!!! fingers x'd that the spotting is a good sign, we'll see!! btw, I'm curious after you asked stuckinoki, what does your name mean?


----------



## rjsmam

Hena said:


> Hope that cramping is a good sign stuckinoki!!! I'm so jealous that you have furry babies to welcome you home, I think it would be easier to deal with DH being away. I'm sure they love you as much as their daddy, it's just a bit more laid back with mummy ;-)
> 
> so glad you're feeling better rjsmam! it's about time!!! fingers x'd that the spotting is a good sign, we'll see!! btw, I'm curious after you asked stuckinoki, what does your name mean?

my name? Rj is my son's initials and his nickname! he's 8 and the best ever :D ... mam = mum up here! :)


----------



## Hena

oooh that makes perfect sense!! It's so sweet to make him part of your name! Hope you make him a big brother very soon, pretty sure all the bad appliance luck means you're due for something good, eh?


----------



## rjsmam

Hena said:


> oooh that makes perfect sense!! It's so sweet to make him part of your name! Hope you make him a big brother very soon, pretty sure all the bad appliance luck means you're due for something good, eh?

without being too cringy he's my shining star - we've had some tough times together as his dad died when he was 2 - so as you can imagine we are super close. he loves his step dad but it's still hard for him.... and will always be i guess 

but enough tales of woe! what about Hena - is that part of your name?

And mzswizz - does that signify anything?
Madrid - i'm guessing it's your home city!?


----------



## Hena

That's not cringy at all, it's beautiful and touching and brought a tear to my eye. What a blessing you must be to one another!

Hena is indeed part of my name. My real name is Helena, which is really difficult for little children to say, so my little nephew called me Hena for nearly two years and the nickname has stuck in DH's family :cool: Of course now he's 5 and can say Helena perfectly so he teases his grandparents for not saying my name correctly :haha:


----------



## stuckinoki

I fricking love the name helena!!!!


----------



## rjsmam

stuckinoki said:


> I fricking love the name helena!!!!

totally agree - it's a lovely name!!!!!!!! xx


----------



## Madrid98

Hi ladies!!!

Hena thanks for your awesome compliment!!! :hugs: I don't even know what to say:blush: because I honestly think isn't that special. It's hard work, don't get me wrong, but I love what I'm studying and my dh is super supportive when I have to study or revise or take exams, he always helps me to relieve home pressure from my shoulders.
Life is full of decissions and we make the ones we think are the best. Sometimes we are right sometimes we aren't but it isn't better or worst; it's just different ways to live your life. Please don't regret anything you haven't done because it's too late to change it. We can only be responsible for our actions today and make the best of what we have. I decided to compromise because children were more important to me so I left my Law Degree half way but I've always been actively studying one thing or another until I decided I wanted to teach and that's why I started this other degree.
Sorry if I've gone a bit philosophical all of a sudden. :dohh:

rjsman my user name is the city where I come from, you're right and also the year I left it to move to London. :cry:
Thanks for asking about my eye :kiss:. I think the cornea isn't as swollen because my vision is slowly improving. Fx'd it'll continue. 

stuckinoki your username actually is very clever. I bet you can't wait for your hubby to come back home!! It's nice to be alone sometimes but if it's too many days is boring eventually. 

After another long one, this is everything from me today.

XX


----------



## mzswizz

Its wonderful how everyone's name signifies something or someone. My name is a name my DH gave me since we first started dating. Swiss Miss is hot chocolate (he thinks im very beautiful and im brown complexion like chocolate so hot chocolate). He use to call me lil miss swiss miss but since we are older and gotten married he just says mzswizz or miss swiss miss its all the same but i love it because its unique ans he made it up just for me which i thought was soooo sweet of him. 

9 days until the vacation eeeekk im so excited. Im hoping we would have good news when we arrive back.


----------



## Madrid98

That's nice story for your name as well. I like it!!!

Fx'd for best news after vacation!!!

XX


----------



## Hena

rjsmam said:


> stuckinoki said:
> 
> 
> I fricking love the name helena!!!!
> 
> totally agree - it's a lovely name!!!!!!!! xxClick to expand...

Aw! :blush: thank you girls, you're so sweet!

I love all the stories about the names! mzswizz, I almost asked you if your name had anything to do with Swiss Miss, lol! How sweet that it's your nick name!

Madrid, thanks for your words of wisdom, you're right, there's no sense in having regrets. We just have to look forward with hope! Glad your eye is doing better, do you think there was strain from revising?

I'm driving back to Alsace after work tomorrow and will be with my dh in less than 24 hours :happydance: I think I'm 4 dpo based on opks but ff has yet to confirm, so we're going to keep going with loving time!


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks Madrid and Hena! 

Hena-i remembered when my niece couldnt say auntie so she would always say tee which i thought was soooo cute. So it stuck with me until she could pronounce it. Yay i am with my dh so its bittersweet because he was suppose to be at work today but called out. Saturday we are going to the beach for a pre-father's day barbecue and then going to my parents house on father's day and then its the trip so we are going to be pretty busy starting on saturday. 

Madrid-Good to see your eye is better. I am sooo excited. It would jus be great to come on here and say ladies i had a wonderful trip and received my BFP...but only time will tell if that will be possible. So im nervous but excited. Cant wait until we are all bump buddies!!!


----------



## rjsmam

Ladieeeeeeeeeeessssssssss....arrg

My ics came yesterday  as ive got more than a touch of poas i did one this am.. im sure im out this month what with wacky temps etc so was ready for bfn and am only 10/11dpo  if that as ff thinks im 5dpo!! 

Did the ic, checked it briefly was bfn, went for shower, checked it again whilst it was still wet  bfn. Left it on windowsill  sun was shining in  started getting ready for work  check it again  a pink line forming.... its dry now and has an obvious pink line. Help. Im certain this was out of the time limit? Evap? Dye run?

Have lost the lead for my camera but will try a pic with my phone... am at work & have a really busy day but my head is scrambled!
xx


----------



## stuckinoki

Evap. You can't read the ICs [or any HPT for that matter] after the 10 minute time limit. Sorry :(


----------



## rjsmam

yip common sense tells me the same - wish i hadn't tested as was totally ok about being bfn & now this threw me a bit! 

here's the pic - looks faint & smudgy in this pic.. had to take it with my phone.. but is a clear defined line irl... gah so annoyed at self for testing. but am cool about it - gonna get on with my day :wacko: :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







arg.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Hena

Yeah, I think stuckinoki is right, unfortunately. If I were you though, I'd do another one tomorrow with fmu again just to see. Fingers crossed!!!!


----------



## Hena

Yeah, I def. see the line...I've never had an evap, are they usually that defined? (not trying to get rj's hopes up, just general curiosity)


----------



## rjsmam

Hena said:


> Yeah, I def. see the line...I've never had an evap, are they usually that defined? (not trying to get rj's hopes up, just general curiosity)

thanks Hena.. lalalala am gonna ignore it & try not think about it... lalalala (trying hard)


----------



## Hena

rjsmam said:


> Hena said:
> 
> 
> Yeah, I def. see the line...I've never had an evap, are they usually that defined? (not trying to get rj's hopes up, just general curiosity)
> 
> thanks Hena.. lalalala am gonna ignore it & try not think about it... lalalala (trying hard)Click to expand...

I know what you mean, these things are such torture! Maybe it's a good thing you have a busy day today!!! Try and distract yourself!!

I know, have you any good films lately? :winkwink:


----------



## stuckinoki

It looks grey. It's definitely an evap :(


----------



## rjsmam

its a bright pink/purple line irl - no mistaking it in real life, no squinting... but it's out of time & could be dye run

anyhoo... am gonna try ignore ignore ignore! stoopid me testing early - serves me righ... hope you lovely ladies all have a fab day.. :flower:


----------



## stuckinoki

Not to sound like a negative nancy...lol
I tweeked it for you and it's definitely an evap. Even if it's purple or pink it wasn't there within the first ten minutes :( 
I zoomed and lightened and saturated. Here's that pick and an invert.
https://i53.tinypic.com/2ryrhpi.jpg

The invert shows the line but it doesn't look very defined.
https://i54.tinypic.com/20t08r5.jpg

Hopefully it's the beginning of your BFP; I'd test again in the morning! I can't wait to see the next one.


----------



## Hena

You too rjsmam! Don't loose hope though, test again tomorrow or in a couple of days!

How are you doing way out in Japan, stuckinoki? what time is it there? (it's about lunch time here and all I've eaten today is chocolate :blush: I'm gonna be one fat momma!)


----------



## Hena

wowsers stuckinoki, you're like the master of photo tweeking! I'm def. going to ask you when I have anything to take a picture of!


----------



## stuckinoki

It's almost 7pm. I'm just doing laundry and working on knitting a baby blanket [I swear I've been knitting this thing for a year now] I can only do a little bit at a time because my hands cramp up! lol

I made pasta and have been drinking a ton of sweet tea...I'm gonna rot my teeth out from all the sugar I put in it! lol


*drools* Chocolate....nom nom nom nom

I LOVE tweaking tests...Can't wait until you can start testing Hena :D


----------



## stuckinoki

rjsmam, have you put the picture up under the pregnancy test section, and see what other people think of it?? I'm sorry I sound so negative; I have just gotten so many evaps and they always make me sad in the end. I just don't want you to get hurt ;)


----------



## rjsmam

stuckinoki said:


> rjsmam, have you put the picture up under the pregnancy test section, and see what other people think of it?? I'm sorry I sound so negative; I have just gotten so many evaps and they always make me sad in the end. I just don't want you to get hurt ;)

hey don't be sorry stuckinoki!!! i am all for common & sense & reality... 
i've seen so many threads where i reckon people say the can see a line & its bfp etc etc where i reckon it's questionable - so no need to be sorry :thumbup:

i put it up there earlier - might try another pic in a bit but am work so it's all covert operations haha... 

how are your cramps doing today?

Hena - getting closer to hubby being home!!

mzswizz - wow so close to your holiday - am v envious :)

xxx


----------



## Hena

stuckinoki, I've started knitting baby blankets a few times, but always end up tearing it out and crocheting instead because I'm so much faster (and better) it it, lol. I hope the next one I make will be for my own baby! (or at least when I'm pg with my own, I can still make them for other people, hehe)

yay! I'll be with DH tonight! I'm super excited!!! FF took away my crosshairs this morning too, so I'm especially eager to get back to :sex: just in case I haven't really o'd yet. I wish my opks were easier to read...I might just invest in a fancy digital one for next cycle if we aren't lucky this time.


----------



## mzswizz

Rj-there is a line there but seeing that it was after the time limit i would say evap. But hoping it is a start of a bfp for you. 

Hena-yay you can finally be with your DH i know the feeling of excitement. 

Stuckinoki-how are you doing? I know exactly what you mean about getting evaps and gettig your hopes up for them to just get crushed. Hopefully we all get our BFPs!

AFM, yesterday was a wonderful day. Dh and i dtd and spent time together. Last night was even better because we had a nice bubble bath he picked out a cute lingerie outfit and we dtd. Very romantic. 8 more days until we leave i cant wait but then again time is flying so fast and i just remembered i have to go shopping before we leave for some clothes :dohh:.


----------



## stuckinoki

Who is AFM??? Am I missing a person completely?


----------



## rjsmam

mzswizz said:


> Rj-there is a line there but seeing that it was after the time limit i would say evap. But hoping it is a start of a bfp for you.
> 
> Hena-yay you can finally be with your DH i know the feeling of excitement.
> 
> Stuckinoki-how are you doing? I know exactly what you mean about getting evaps and gettig your hopes up for them to just get crushed. Hopefully we all get our BFPs!
> 
> AFM, yesterday was a wonderful day. Dh and i dtd and spent time together. Last night was even better because we had a nice bubble bath he picked out a cute lingerie outfit and we dtd. Very romantic. 8 more days until we leave i cant wait but then again time is flying so fast and i just remembered i have to go shopping before we leave for some clothes :dohh:.

aw shucks you & your are the cutest! Enjoy holiday shopping etc... xx


----------



## stuckinoki

OHHHHH!!! :dohh: :dohh: :dohh: :dohh:

It means; As For Me; doesn't it?
I'm such an idiot! lol


----------



## mzswizz

Stuckinoki-i usually right AFM to mean As For Me. So no you are not missing a person :haha:

Rj-thanks. This cycle has been totally different. It has been more dtd and love than any other time. Hoping this is the cycle.


----------



## stuckinoki

I kept reading it and then trying to scan back and see if there was another person who I kept missing. I felt like I was excluding someone! lol


----------



## rjsmam

stuckinoki said:


> I kept reading it and then trying to scan back and see if there was another person who I kept missing. I felt like I was excluding someone! lol

teehee that made me giggle - but there's so many acronyms i still struggle with them x


----------



## mzswizz

:rofl: there are acronyms people use and im like huh. I sit there for 30 minutes trying to figure out what it means


----------



## Hena

lol! I do the same thing! The worst is when someone types too fast and makes a typo, then I spend forever trying to figure out an acronym that doesn't really exist :wacko:

Just Skyped with my mum for over an hour, I'm so homesick now, lol. I REALLY hope to get a BFP before I see them next month!!! please, please, please!

mzswizz, I feel like more loving time should pay off! Fingers crossed!! Have fun shopping for cute summer outfits :thumbup:


----------



## stuckinoki

Good Luck Hena; I'm awful but what CD/DPO are you?


----------



## Hena

stuckinoki said:


> Good Luck Hena; I'm awful but what CD/DPO are you?

What do you mean awful? Are you okay?

I'm cd 17, and 5 dpo (according to opks and what FF had placed O at until this morning) You must be about the same, eh? I think we both o'd last weekend.


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks hena. I just remembered that today is our 1 yr of ttc. Cant believe its been a year already. Hoping the year mark will bring forth a blessing. It took awhile for my mom and sister to get pregnant so i know i fall into that category. I just hope it doesnt take too long because i really dont want to have to go to a fertility specialist. We really would have to save up money for that.


----------



## mzswizz

Im cd22/1dpo so i have some time before af


----------



## rjsmam

sometimes i think in the common acronyms - if i've been overdoing bnb :winkwink: - for example i just thought to myself - must tell oh about blah - insteand of thinking his name i referred to him as oh in my head.. lol xx


----------



## Hena

One year, and still with an incredible attitude and still so in love with each other! Plus your wedding anniversary is coming up right? How perfect if this is your month!!!


----------



## stuckinoki

Hena said:


> stuckinoki said:
> 
> 
> Good Luck Hena; I'm awful but what CD/DPO are you?
> 
> What do you mean awful? Are you okay?
> 
> I'm cd 17, and 5 dpo (according to opks and what FF had placed O at until this morning) You must be about the same, eh? I think we both o'd last weekend.Click to expand...

I meant and awful BNB friend...I feel like I should know everybody's cycle day and dpo!!! lol

We are the same dpo!!! I'm cd21 though...I can't believe that you O so early!!!


----------



## Hena

rjsmam said:


> sometimes i think in the common acronyms - if i've been overdoing bnb :winkwink: - for example i just thought to myself - must tell oh about blah - insteand of thinking his name i referred to him as oh in my head.. lol xx

LOL!!! DH and I actually talk in acronyms sometimes. "Babe, I'm CD 5 and AF is gone, wanna BD just for fun?" :haha:

It's actually quite handy at the in-laws' because they don't really speak English, and have NO chance of understanding even if we're overheard discussing ttc :winkwink:


----------



## Hena

stuckinoki said:


> Hena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stuckinoki said:
> 
> 
> Good Luck Hena; I'm awful but what CD/DPO are you?
> 
> What do you mean awful? Are you okay?
> 
> I'm cd 17, and 5 dpo (according to opks and what FF had placed O at until this morning) You must be about the same, eh? I think we both o'd last weekend.Click to expand...
> 
> I meant and awful BNB friend...I feel like I should know everybody's cycle day and dpo!!! lol
> 
> We are the same dpo!!! I'm cd21 though...I can't believe that you O so early!!!Click to expand...

oooh! lol, don't worry, it's impossible to remember all of that! I'm pretty sure I always O early, and that's one reason we haven't caught the egg yet. Using the generic calanders just meant bding at totally the wrong time. This month we're treating every day as O day just in case. FF just said it can't determine ovulation now though, so maybe I haven't actually o'd yet :wacko: just did an opk and it was a bit darker than the past couple of days, but not as dark as CD 11 and 12.....we shall see! Either way, bd tonight!


----------



## mzswizz

Hena-yes our 2 yr anniversary is july 25th. It would be wonderful to have a blessing before then but all i can do is wait and dtd whenever we want to :haha:. PMA is the way to be. 

I taught my husband the BnB acronyms so he would understand what im saying to him. Now he is fluent in BnB language :rofl:


----------



## Madrid98

Hi ladies!! 

So sorry rjsman about your evap but I think you'd test tomorrow again and wait a bit longer before your shower :winkwink:

I don't know why I did it but I couldn't help myself and I tested this morning with a First Response test. I'm 10dpo so I wasn't hopeful but I could see a sort of very faint line. I didn't wait much, & I broke the test to be able to see the "line" better. I thought the line was there but decided to ignore it & take it as bfn particularly as many ladies complaint about evap lines and shadows and stuff like that with these test. Also I was in a rush because I drive my son to school every day.

I went to pick up my drops from the hospital and then I was shopping and bought another 2 sensitive tests and 2 cheap strip ones (which are 25mIu or whatever they call it). 

When I arrived home I decided to check again the morning test, which was in my bin, and the line is definitely there and pink. I've tested again with the cheap ones with no hope as they are less sensitive but I've got a super faint line within 3 mins. This was at 1pm. It's 2.20pm now and I have the test by my side and the line is still there.

What do you think? Is the FRER line an evap as well like it happen to rjsman?

I'm very excited but at the same time cautious because I don't want to get my hopes up for nothing. :wacko::wacko:

XX


----------



## Hena

OMG OMG OMG Madrid!!!!! The FRER might have been an evap, but the cheapies were in the time limit....AHHH!!!! I'm so excited for you, this might be it! Can you post pics for us?

Oh what fun if this is your BFP and rjsmam tests again again and gets hers.....I have butterflies in my tummy, hehe


----------



## Madrid98

Thanks but I've tried with my iPhone which is how I take the pics & BNB doens't let me upload it for some reason.

I may try with my camera later. To be honest is quite faint but I can see in the iPhone pic.

XX


----------



## stuckinoki

MADRID!!!!
PICTURES!! PICTURES!! PICTURES!!

CONGRATULATIONS!!! Sounds like our little group has their very first BFP on our hands!!!


----------



## stuckinoki

I can tweak it for you too!


----------



## Hena

Well ladies, I'm off! I wish you all a lovely day and in case I don't check in, a lovely weekend as well! Hope to check back in to see some beautiful :bfp:s!!!


----------



## rjsmam

stuckinoki said:


> MADRID!!!!
> PICTURES!! PICTURES!! PICTURES!!
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS!!! Sounds like our little group has their very first BFP on our hands!!!

aaaaaaargh toooo exciting - yours sounds REAL not like my stinky evap

i have everything crossed!!!!!

x


----------



## mzswizz

Madrid-I would say its most definately is a BFP if it came within the time limit!!! Im sooo excited for you and cant wait to see the test!!

RJ-Hoping its just the beginning of a BFP for you and it just took long for it to be detected on the hpt. 

FXed for you ladies. Hoping we finally start the BFPs and keep them coming


----------



## Madrid98

This is the best I could do with what I have. I can see the line but maybe because I have also the test with me. I'll test tomorrow again & fx'd it'll still be there.

XX
 



Attached Files:







iPhone 170611 101.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 7









iPhone 170611 102.jpg
File size: 13.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## rjsmam

Madrid98 said:


> This is the best I could do with what I have. I can see the line but maybe because I have also the test with me. I'll test tomorrow again & fx'd it'll still be there.
> 
> XX

fingers crossed Madrid - i know it's hard to see on photos but you'll know if its there!!! 

i'm gonna test again in the am too but know deep down today's was an evap/dye run - i threw it away as couldn't stop looking at it!

xxx


----------



## Madrid98

Yes it's hard to see because as I said it's faint. Hopefully we'll get darker ones tomorrow rjsman

X


----------



## stuckinoki

https://i55.tinypic.com/2r62qhg.jpg

You can just barely see it with the shot inverted---if you see it and it came up within the time limit, then I'm sure it's there, it's just hard to see.


----------



## rjsmam

Madrid98 said:


> Yes it's hard to see because as I said it's faint. Hopefully we'll get darker ones tomorrow rjsman
> 
> X

photos make them even harder to see too, so hard to appreciate what its like irl..... good luck sweets. will think of you in the am :flower:

xx


----------



## mzswizz

Hoping tomorrow will start off by reading that we have two bfps here. FXed for you two. Tomorrow I might not be on because DH and I will be at the beach with his family becuase they are having a barbecue pretty much a pre-father's day celebration.


----------



## rjsmam

mzswizz said:


> Hoping tomorrow will start off by reading that we have two bfps here. FXed for you two. Tomorrow I might not be on because DH and I will be at the beach with his family becuase they are having a barbecue pretty much a pre-father's day celebration.

Ah mzswizz i'm jealous again :blush: that sounds awesome - have a great day xxx


----------



## Madrid98

Can't believe yet but here are the pics for my 11dpo fmu test. :headspin::headspin::headspin:

XX
 



Attached Files:







BFP 001.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 0









BFP 002.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 0









BFP 003.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 0









BFP 004.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## stuckinoki

Woooo Hoooo! Congratulations Madrid! How excited are you???


----------



## stuckinoki

OMG my new camera came in the post today!!! It's even more amazing than I imagined. I've been sitting here playing with all of my new lenses and filters for the past 3 hours [that and making chicken noodle soup too] 

I have such an amazing DH...this camera is the most awesome thing I've ever owned! I can't wait to get out and start taking photos...of course today is kind of cloudy and the water looks murky so ocean shots aren't really going to work out for me today...I'm gonna go see what I can get :D


----------



## Madrid98

Thank you!!!! I can't even tell you how much!!!!! I was getting so fed up with the whole ttc thing that I wanted to forget about it. Thanks to you all this month has been great & was much more relaxed.

I was telling my friends that if I didn't get my bfp this month I'd take it easy during summer and do nothing at all apart from bd of course, lol.

I'm just hoping this one will stick & that everything will be ok!!

Fx'd for all of you! This is just the beginning of our international BFP's. You're all next!!!!


----------



## Madrid98

How lovely he got you something that you really like!!!! Enjoy your present! Please show us some of the pictures!!


----------



## stuckinoki

https://i55.tinypic.com/dr3703.jpg
This is my Italian Greyhound; Sticks.

https://i51.tinypic.com/34pnhnm.jpg
This is the view from the 3rd floor balcony of our house.

I didn't touch either of these up. These are just the raw pictures that the camera took on it's own!! OMG I'm so excited to go from an 8MP junk camera from the late 90's to this amazing 18.1MP awesomeness!!! Woo HOoo!!!

I hope you ladies like pictures because I'm sure I'll end up posting a ton up here...

ALSO; when I finally get my BFP :bfp: I'll be able to share it with you and it will look like you are all here with me looking at it on my counter top :D


----------



## stuckinoki

OMG Madrid...I'm still in shock that the line has gotten that much darker since yesterday!!! I'm so freaking excited for you. 
:::sticky bean dust:::

I've got such a good feeling about this month! I hope we'll all get our BFPs in June!


----------



## Madrid98

Waw he's so cute, posing and everything!

What a view!!!!! It's beautiful!!

I love pictures so feel free to post as many as you want.

Yes I also had a good feeling about this month & this group because we've been relaxed and supporting each other with positive thoughts along the way. 

When are you planning to test?


----------



## stuckinoki

10dpo..just so I can figure out if I'm going to stop taking the progesterone or not.

I don't want to delay AF any longer than necessary if I'm not pregnant, but I wanted to take some because I know clomid can make your uterine lining thin and I want mine to be thick and sticky! lol

So I've got a couple more days to go. I know I could start testing now, I do have 100 ICs upstairs but there's no reason to waste...I'm only 6dpo and I know that it would just turn into me giving myself line eye trying to stare at the tests. lol


----------



## stuckinoki

And yes, I'm really REALLY digging this thread. It's so relaxing to talk with you ladies about TTC...I don't feel like I'm getting stressed out like I usually do in the TWW so from the bottom of my heart, I thank you ladies :D

Plus I was on another forum for a long time and everybody was really catty and outright mean to people...like if you asked a question that somebody had already asked, they would heckle you and make smart comments...I just didn't really like the vibe that they had anymore/....BNB is SOOOO much different and I really like I get genuine support when I come here.


----------



## Madrid98

10dpo is a good day to start!! Have you ever tried soy? That's what I used this cycle & it's suppose to be like clomid but natural.


----------



## stuckinoki

I'll be trying it next cycle if this one is a bust, but I'll be using it in conjunction with the Clomid. CD1-5 of clomid; CD6-10 soy


----------



## rjsmam

Madrid!!!!!!! :bfp: :bfp: :bfp:

Argh congrats you must be on :cloud9: Yahooo our first international babba!!

Woweeees - we will continue with the postitive vibes from all over the world throughout your pregnancy!

stuckinoki - loving the camera & especially loving your pooch! can't wait to see lots more pics

afm - i tested this am with last ic - the test had a dent and the dye ran - so i'm guessing they were just a bad batch. I'm cool with it - I'm staying hopeful about my job application and am going to work on my fitness again next month as i've let it slide!

xxx


----------



## Madrid98

stuckinoki said:


> I'll be trying it next cycle if this one is a bust, but I'll be using it in conjunction with the Clomid. CD1-5 of clomid; CD6-10 soy

you can't take it with clomid or agnus cactus. Be careful with that.

rjsman you should get more tests!! they have bogof in boots with their brand frer. I'm waiting for your confirmation of bfp as well!!


----------



## stuckinoki

Madrid98 said:


> stuckinoki said:
> 
> 
> I'll be trying it next cycle if this one is a bust, but I'll be using it in conjunction with the Clomid. CD1-5 of clomid; CD6-10 soy
> 
> you can't take it with clomid or agnus cactus. Be careful with that.Click to expand...

That's the fertility doctors plan. He's the one that suggested I try it with the clomid next cycle. :shrug:


----------



## rjsmam

Madrid98 said:


> stuckinoki said:
> 
> 
> I'll be trying it next cycle if this one is a bust, but I'll be using it in conjunction with the Clomid. CD1-5 of clomid; CD6-10 soy
> 
> you can't take it with clomid or agnus cactus. Be careful with that.
> 
> rjsman you should get more tests!! they have bogof in boots with their brand frer. I'm waiting for your confirmation of bfp as well!!Click to expand...

i've looked at this ams test again now its dry (from 5am lol) and it's bfn - yesterdays was clear pink line & stayed when it dried so it must have been dud - not gonna test til af is late or my head will get scrambled again!

have you broken the news to oh yet? how exciting - and Fathers Day tomorrow - so lovely!!!!!!! :flower:


----------



## Madrid98

I'm still keeping it to myself for a little bit longer!!

If the doc says is ok it should be then. I'm just telling you what I've read in other threads about soy and on the internet. Don't worry anyway because you aren't gonna need it!!

XX


----------



## rjsmam

Madrid98 said:


> I'm still keeping it to myself for a little bit longer!!
> 
> If the doc says is ok it should be then. I'm just telling you what I've read in other threads about soy and on the internet. Don't worry anyway because you aren't gonna need it!!
> 
> XX

Madrid - i can imagine its really tough to keep to yourself but i would prob do the same!

aargh the surest sign af is en route - mega pms - i am so moody. feel really down - not just because of ttc tho - it seems nothing can cheer me up :dohh: i know it's hormonal & my head is telling me to snap out of it.. but am getting really cross at dh & the kids - its not good :nope:

my dh found the ic packets too and now thinks i'm a loony (i don't fess up how much i test!) this just made me wanna :cry: for some reason...

last month i had this pms & af came next day - hope it does again this cycle to get it over with... anyone know anything that relieves pms moodiness? i'm usually an upbeat person but i feel like a monster today :sad2:

right... gotta get it out of my system - whining over - sorry gals x


----------



## Madrid98

So sorry you feel down. Its still early for your af so don't think you're out. 

I try to keep everything to myself as well my dh knows we're trying but he doesn't want to know at the same time. It was quite hard for him when my last pregnancy ended in mc & since he doesn't want to discuss it at all. 

Don't feel ashamed about your ic's & stuff. Just ignore the fact he saw them. You're not mad, you just want another baby. 

Xx


----------



## rjsmam

Madrid98 said:


> So sorry you feel down. Its still early for your af so don't think you're out.
> 
> I try to keep everything to myself as well my dh knows we're trying but he doesn't want to know at the same time. It was quite hard for him when my last pregnancy ended in mc & since he doesn't want to discuss it at all.
> 
> Don't feel ashamed about your ic's & stuff. Just ignore the fact he saw them. You're not mad, you just want another baby.
> 
> Xx

thanks Madrid - i know this is just hormones - and its really not just ttc related - i was like this last month with pms

homemade pizza will help tonight :) in fact - i made the dough in the bread maker and when it finished i heard it beep & though it was my bbt thermometer lol

have a lovely Sat evening - you must have a squillion things going through you head :cloud9:


----------



## Madrid98

Homemade pizza sounds yummy!! I'm preparing fish paella; it's a traditional dish from Spain but i make it with more fish stock and it's like thick soup with rice when is ready.

The thermometer thing is funny lol! We're well obsessed!!

I'm thinking about it all the time. Can't help it!!!

X


----------



## rjsmam

no wonder! it's life changing news - so exciting - how will kiddies take the news?

paella sounds yum - bet you've got lots of fab dishes from home


wait the the other ladies hear too - woop woop

xx


----------



## mzswizz

First i would like to say congrats to Madrid!! 

Now i had a wonderful day at the beach but unfortunately AF started 2 weeks early for me. I know its AF because its not pink more of an orangy/red color i guess so im out. Well atleast i dont have to wait through the tww to know whats going on. I am on cd23 and AF arrived so im thinking the cod liver oil has something to do with early AFs now. Last time i took cod liver oil i had 2 periods in february. Oh well onto next cycle i guess.


----------



## stuckinoki

Sorry mzswizz; hopefully next cycle is your cycle!!! Maybe stop the cod liver oil and try the Evening Primrose Oil; it helps ovulation happen and makes a healthy eggie.

In other news; it's quite possible that I got my BFP this morning. I took a picture and started a link in the Pregnancy Test forum and everyone else sees it too [usually when I see a line, nobody else does] so I'm starting to get excited. Check out the link and tell me if I'm crazy!!! 

 https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/647569-think-were-something-eek.html
^CLICK^CLICK^CLICK^CLICK^CLICK^CLICK^CLICK^CLICK^CLICK^CLICK^CLICK^CLICK^​


----------



## stuckinoki

Oh yeah; and I finally finished knitting my baby blanket [it took 5 months because I kept forgetting I was knitting it :D]

https://i55.tinypic.com/2mrfzfq.jpg

https://i56.tinypic.com/15fiv7a.jpg


----------



## rjsmam

stuckinoki said:


> In other news; it's quite possible that I got my BFP this morning. I took a picture and started a link in the Pregnancy Test forum and everyone else sees it too [usually when I see a line, nobody else does] so I'm starting to get excited. Check out the link and tell me if I'm crazy!!!

oh stuckinoki...... I SEE IT!!!!!!! i see it better in the original pic too 

go international bfps :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

when will you test again?!

mzswiss - so sorry about early AF - you're right about not needing to puzzle through tww but still a bummer huh - your turn next month!!

my temp is still up-ish - not sure i was temping accurately last month so who knows - am hoping i have a steady cycle/temps next time so i can actually figure things out! got cramps today so reckon af tom.. at least i'm over the mad emotional bit (i hope!)


----------



## stuckinoki

You see it too Rjsmam????

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!!

I swore that everybody would tell me I'm crazy and there was nothing there and it was line eye, but EVERYBODY else sees it too!

I just tested again and I can see it but I'm not sure I'll be able to capture it [even with my fancy new camera ----> my macro lens is still in transit]

Oh I hope it gets darker!!! I really want a baby.


----------



## Madrid98

OMG OMG OMG we're gonna be bump buddies!!!!!:wohoo:

I can definitely see the line too! I know it's hard when you see it but the camera doesn't capture it in full.

I love your green blanket!!! I don't knit but sewing soft furnishings and crochet I love. 

So sorry mzswiss! :nope: If I was you I'd stop the cod liver oil & start the evening primrose until you O. Maybe it doesn't agree with your body for some reason. 

I took another test today to see if the line gets darker :blush:
 



Attached Files:







BFP 006.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## stuckinoki

Madrid98 said:


> OMG OMG OMG we're gonna be bump buddies!!!!!:wohoo:
> 
> I can definitely see the line too! I know it's hard when you see it but the camera doesn't capture it in full.
> 
> I love your green blanket!!! I don't knit but sewing soft furnishings and crochet I love.

I wish I could figure out how to crochet! lol I could never figure it out! Knitting and sewing came naturally ---> also because my Gramgram taught me how when I was little so I've been doing them since I was a kid.

I'm trying not to get too excited just in case...I really hope we get to be bump buddies! FX
:happydance:

I love the little :wohoo: I didn't even know he existed but he's my new favorite :D


----------



## rjsmam

Yay for darker lines Madrid !!!! 

Stuckinoki - i defo see it on the original pic - woop woop i've got all digits crossed it gets darker

mzswiss - agree re the cod liver oil - maybe try epo for first 2wks wks of cycle

xx


----------



## Hena

Oh that line looks beautifil!!!! Congratulations Madrid!!!! 

Stuckinoki, I def. see the line on the first one, but the second one. Congratulations to you too!!!! The blanket is beautiful. Did you use a pattern from a book? would you be willing to share? ;-)

rjsmam, I think if af doesn't come today you should test again just to be sure. pms and early preganancy have so many of the same symptoms. How many dpo are you now? Fingers are crossed for you!

mzswizz, I'm so sorry that witch came so early! I don't understand how it's possible, can cod liver oil shorten the LP? I hope it's a short AF and I suppose if there is a bright side, it's that you'll be free of her for your holiday, right?

afm (sorry, had to use it!) DH and I are back in our little Swiss love nest! And remember I said I thought I O'd super early? WRONG! I don't know what was up with the skinny dark lines on my opks cd11 and 12, but yesterday I had a real, beautiful fat dark opk! I took a picture, and DH said "of course you have to!" :haha: he def. saw it too and had to!!!! Anyway, we dtd Friday, then yesterday after the pos opk and will at leat once (probably a lot more) today.:happydance: So I have a whole new respect for FF moving my OD. I just hope it confirms this time.


----------



## stuckinoki

Of course I'll share the pattern!!!
https://tlc.howstuffworks.com/home/free-knitting-patterns-for-baby-blankets2.htm

I just started my second blanket this afternoon. This one is going to be lavender. I wish I had enough patience to make one multicolored; I just know that I'd end up pulling my hair out.

Thanks ladies! I'm really hoping this line gets darker and there is a super sticky bean in there!

What's everybody else up to?


----------



## Madrid98

Thanks Hena!! It sounds good that you got a darker opk matching with ff predictions & that you're bding after you got it, sounds even better. Fx'd for you as well!!

rjsman I agree with Hena, you should test again tomorrow!!
:test:

stuckinoki I also learned with my grandmum. She was such a good teacher :flower:


----------



## rjsmam

i did already :blush: used a poundland test which says to use after af is due - BFN - got cramps now so am sure af is en route! no more tests so its a waiting game now. i think i'm 11/12dpo but FF thinks i'm only 7 or so!

today am trying to be nice to oh for fathers day - i say trying - but i still have bit of pms and he's grumpy lol... had a big spring clean this am and now am about to tackle a ton of paperwork - then am making a roast for my dad coming for fathers day meal!

x


----------



## Hena

rjsmam said:


> i did already :blush: used a poundland test which says to use after af is due - BFN - got cramps now so am sure af is en route! no more tests so its a waiting game now. i think i'm 11/12dpo but FF thinks i'm only 7 or so!
> 
> today am trying to be nice to oh for fathers day - i say trying - but i still have bit of pms and he's grumpy lol... had a big spring clean this am and now am about to tackle a ton of paperwork - then am making a roast for my dad coming for fathers day meal!
> 
> x

It's still really early, especially if ff is right. I'm still hopeful for you!
Hope you and oh end up having a nice day, it's hard when both are feeling grumpy. I'm sure having your dad over for a nice roast will be wonderful!!!


Stuckinoki, thanks for the link, I might try and do this one. I've never finished a baby blanket by kntting because I'm so slow at it (I taught myself, my mum and grandmother only crochet) but this looks like fun and it's not like I have a deadline right now :winkwink:


----------



## mzswizz

Stuckinoki-i see a line too. Hopefully its the start of your BFP.

AFM, i will try the epo after the cod liver oil is done. DH wants me to see if irs just whacky cycles or if its actually the cod liver oil so we shall see. On a brighter note, im happy AF came early so now i dont have to worry about AF showing during the trip and wont be able to enjoy being in a bikini.


----------



## stuckinoki

I took another test today....

AND THERE'S ANOTHER FAINT LINE!!!

omg! omg! omg! I'm so excited. Please tell me you guys see this too!


Here's my newest IC test. There is definitely a super faint line on this thing I just can't get my camera close enough to make it show up :(

https://i54.tinypic.com/21j93qv.jpg

https://i54.tinypic.com/a4wfih.jpg

https://i51.tinypic.com/of80pj.jpg


----------



## rjsmam

ooh i think i see it!!!!! its very faint - but i know that these don't photograph well - fx it gets darker!! do you have anymore frer?

madrid - how are you doing honey? when you breaking the news to daddy?

x


----------



## stuckinoki

I do have a couple but I'm trying not to waste them until at least 12dpo; I told myself that I can use as many ICs as I want [I bought 200 of them lol] to calm the POAS urge.


----------



## rjsmam

stuckinoki said:


> I do have a couple but I'm trying not to waste them until at least 12dpo; I told myself that I can use as many ICs as I want [I bought 200 of them lol] to calm the POAS urge.

probably wise!! ics are great for addiction aren't they! i will be looking forward to seeing the next batch of you tests!! fx for darker lines .... 

today is 28 days since my lmp.. my cycles are usually 28 days but sometimes 29 so af due anytime

Just had a chuckle with OH  we watched a horror film last night  he said it was distinctly average & that hes more scared of me when im angry... lol.. so i told him....

Dont mess with PMS
:smug:


----------



## Madrid98

Yes I can see it as well!! It's very faint but I'm sure it'll get darker tomorrow.

rjsman I haven't told him yet:shhh: lol I'm going to use my last test tomorrow (the poundland one) and I was planning to tell him on my birthday which is on Saturday with a digi & the written words. 

I've got a bad cold thanks to my kids sharing it with me!! Apart from that I'm feeling well!! :cloud9:

XX


----------



## ChrissiK

Hi everybody,

I saw Madrid's great banner on a different post and she was kind enough to direct me to this group. 
International bump - that would be us! I'm German, my husband is American and we currently live in England.
We have 2 boys (7 and 9). After a rocky road and a Vasectomy in 2005, DH had a reversal in March and we are secretly TTC again!

Happy to be here and share!


----------



## Madrid98

Hi ChrissiK and welcome to our group!! To get the banner you need to quote the very first post and copy the bit where the banner is and paste it onto your signature.

We'll get to know each other a bit more with every post. 

If you read previous messages you get a bit of idea of where we come from and our circumstances. I'm Spanish and living in UK for over 13 years now. I have 2 kids, girl (11) and boy (8 tomorrow) and just found out I'm expecting number 3.

I hope you'll enjoy being here as much as we do!

XX


----------



## mzswizz

Welcome Chrissi. Im from USA and so is DH but his family is from England and Jamaica. DH and I will be married for 2 years on July 25th. Im 21 and DH is 22. DH and I are TTC #1 after previous m/c in April 2010. We have LOTS of pets (4 dogs, ball python, fish, bearded dragon and t2 tiger salamanders to be exact :haha:) and only a few people know we are ttc but mostly secretly also.


----------



## mzswizz

Update: I am on cd4 so 3 more days before AF leaves which is perfect because my parents told me that they've decided to leave friday evening (24th) instead of saturday morning (25th) so we will be leaving in 4 days yay :happydance:. AF must care about me to decide to leave before we go on our trip :haha:


----------



## rjsmam

Hi ChrissiK & welcome - or Fàilte (in Scots Gaelic!) :flower:

You sure have an international theme already in your household!

I'm in northern scotland - I'm 36, dh is very nearly 40! I have an 8yr old son and a 10yr step son - so very close to your boys in age! My dh and i would like one of our own & i'd love a pink one! :kiss:

Looking forward to getting to know you & cheering on all the lovely ladies!

mzswiss - wowees didn't know about all the pets - sounds fab!
madrid - aw so cute - can't wait to see your digi!!!

xx


----------



## stuckinoki

Hi ChrissiK! I'm Nicole, my husband and I are currently living in Japan! I'm 26 and we have two furbabies but no children; though the furbabies kind of get treated like children. [Sticks is an italian greyhound, and Abby is a long haired dachshund!]

Welcome to the group!


----------



## Hena

Welcome Chrissy! You're officially an international bumpto be! On the list and everything :winkwink:

My DH and I are ttc #1, I'm 29, American but grew up about 50/50 in Maine, USA and Nova Scotia, Canada. DH is 31, from Alsace (German speaker but with a French passport). We met in Germany and live in Switzerland now. I hope you have as much fun on this thread as I do!!!!


mzswizz, I think is AF *had* to come, the timing couldn't have been better. Have you done all your pre-holiday shopping? You must be getting soooo excited!!!

rjsmam, I'm hoping it's not pms........when will you test again? :test: sorry, I'm so bad, but I get all excited thinking about you all getting your bfps!

Speaking of which, Madrid and stuckinoki, as soon as you give me the go-ahead I'll mark your :bfp: in the member list. Just don't want to jump the gun before you've even told your dh's :haha:

I'm 1dpo and feeling super optimistic, we couldn't have possibly done better this cycle, and are planning to keep bding through the tww like :bunny::bunny:


----------



## rjsmam

Hena said:


> I'm 1dpo and feeling super optimistic, we couldn't have possibly done better this cycle, and are planning to keep bding through the tww like :bunny::bunny:

teehee i love this smilie! and loving your plans for the tww...

i'm not planning testing until Wed at earliest.. i'm trying to cast my mind back - usually i'm 28 days, but have had a few 29 day cycles... but i think a few months ago i had a longer wait?! wish i'd started charting earlier! i guess being sick earlier in month coulda thrown ov & maybe ff is right .. argh.. i'm rambling now lol... anyhoo am trying to keep busy & wait for the witch!


----------



## stuckinoki

rjsmam, I hope she doesn't show!!!
Is your banner accurate? It says you're still waiting to ovulate?


----------



## stuckinoki

Hena, Welcome to the TWW! I'd rather be in the TWW than the Waiting to O any day!

It's always a relief to me after I O because I don't have to worry about OPKing anymore and I can just relax and BD whenever I want to, not when the pee stick dictates I must! lol


----------



## rjsmam

stuckinoki said:


> Hena, Welcome to the TWW! I'd rather be in the TWW than the Waiting to O any day!
> 
> It's always a relief to me after I O because I don't have to worry about OPKing anymore and I can just relax and BD whenever I want to, not when the pee stick dictates I must! lol

agree with that - post ov much more relaxing!!

no my ticker is wrong... but i'm now not even sure what it should be now! ticker was based on 28day cycle but as my last one was 29 days i'm going with af due tomorrow!


----------



## Hena

Good morning ladies! Happy summer! I feel like it's a perfect time to be baking a little bun, let's see!

How are you all today?


----------



## stuckinoki

https://i53.tinypic.com/28hhh6e.jpg

Here's my newest IC!
I can see it IRL so I know I'm not crazy. 
I'm only 9dpo so I'm trying not to get to obsessive about it just yet.


----------



## Hena

hmmmm, I was able to see your very first one better, do you think it's the lighting?


----------



## Hena

although when I tilt my screen I can def. see the line!


----------



## stuckinoki

Could be. I think it's just my lens. Everything gets too bright and it washes out...when I try to darken it the flash just comes on. lol


----------



## stuckinoki

https://i56.tinypic.com/2n4p08.jpg

-----> Here's a better tweaked version of it. I know it's there IRL, and it's really frustrating not to be able to capture it so you guys can see it :(


----------



## rjsmam

Good morning! :flower:

stuckinoki - i think i see it when i tilt too....... my digits are still firmly crossed!!

i'm good today, feeling upbeat despite shedloads of work to do and some financial puzzles to solve. still awaiting af too but trying not think about it!

hope you are all well!!!!

x


----------



## stuckinoki

Well, I got my 3rd HepB vaccine today [because I work with people and their bodily fluids lol] I had a bad reaction to this one too [I did the second one as well] My arm was really heavy, and sore now. I've got a slight fever and I fell asleep on the couch for 3 hours when I got home today.

I had my blood drawn too for my TSH and T4 counts and the guy who did the draw missed my vein three times before finally getting it in :ouch:


Hoping that I feel better tomorrow, but I'm glad I took the whole day off rather than went to work after my appointment. 

And then I burnt my dinner to a crisp so I'm working on making second dinner now. Perogies with sour cream [yum] It's hard to burn something you have to boil!

LOL

I'm watching a new movie "The Rite" with Anthony Hopkins [he is my favorite actor in the whole world] it's really creepy so far! lol


----------



## rjsmam

stuckinoki said:


> Well, I got my 3rd HepB vaccine today [because I work with people and their bodily fluids lol] I had a bad reaction to this one too [I did the second one as well] My arm was really heavy, and sore now. I've got a slight fever and I fell asleep on the couch for 3 hours when I got home today.
> 
> I had my blood drawn too for my TSH and T4 counts and the guy who did the draw missed my vein three times before finally getting it in :ouch:
> 
> 
> Hoping that I feel better tomorrow, but I'm glad I took the whole day off rather than went to work after my appointment.
> 
> And then I burnt my dinner to a crisp so I'm working on making second dinner now. Perogies with sour cream [yum] It's hard to burn something you have to boil!
> 
> LOL
> 
> I'm watching a new movie "The Rite" with Anthony Hopkins [he is my favorite actor in the whole world] it's really creepy so far! lol


So sorry you feeling rough stuckinoki. Hope it passes real soon. Does your work give extra time off in these scenarios? I'm guessing it's night time with you - enjoy your movie & don't get too spooked!


----------



## stuckinoki

Right now I'm still technically a volunteer until I finish my clinical hours [next month] so I can kind of come and go as I please as long as I complete my 500 hours by October.

So I just took the day to relax a little bit. 
This movie is really freaking creepy and I wish I had waited until my DH came home to watch it!


----------



## stuckinoki

I'm SOOOOOO bored!!!
Where is everybody today?

*whines* entertain me *whines*


----------



## rjsmam

:juggle: :tease: :howdy: :icecream: :icecream: :fool:

bit more entertained!?! :haha:

arg.. she's landing :witch: with no announcement this month - how very rude!
last month had days of spotting - just shows how each cycle differs.. booo

at least i can do this now > :drunk: 

x


----------



## stuckinoki

That's right lady! Have a drink ;)

Sorry she crash landed on you, but I think that going from nothing to straight flow is better than spotting first and then full flow.

I sometimes get 3 days of random spotting on top of my 7 day flow :( Yuck.


----------



## Hena

oh stinkers rjsmam! Well, have a couple for me :winkwink:

perogies sound yummy stuckinoki, hope they came out well. No way I'd watch a Hopkins film on my own, you're a brave woman!!!

Today is my mum's birthday, just phoned her and sang. I'm not homesick, not homesick, not homesick, lol. It's okay, less than a month and I'll be there. I have 5 weeks holiday in the summer, and I'm spending 4 of them with my fam :dance: DH can only come for 2 weeks, but it'll still be a nice visit. I guess if we don't get a bfp this cycle we'll be taking the next one off. No sense in temping and opks when sleep will be irregular, flying and changing time zones, and we'll be apart for half the month any way.


----------



## ChrissiK

Hena said:


> I have 5 weeks holiday in the summer, and I'm spending 4 of them with my fam :dance: DH can only come for 2 weeks, but it'll still be a nice visit. I guess if we don't get a bfp this cycle we'll be taking the next one off. No sense in temping and opks when sleep will be irregular, flying and changing time zones, and we'll be apart for half the month any way.

We just visited my DH's family in the US for 3 weeks and I was so hoping I could share some good news with them, because we won't see them for a while (at least a year). AF did not come on the last weekend with them, but the tests were all negative, so we didn't say anything (they don't even know we are TTC). Instead AF came on the overnight flight! Cramps + little airplane toilet + no sleep = no fun!


----------



## Hena

Oh what a nightmare Chrissi! Talk abou insult to injury....of course that could easily be me given the timing. Still feeling hopful though :thumbup:


----------



## stuckinoki

ChrissiK said:


> Hena said:
> 
> 
> I have 5 weeks holiday in the summer, and I'm spending 4 of them with my fam :dance: DH can only come for 2 weeks, but it'll still be a nice visit. I guess if we don't get a bfp this cycle we'll be taking the next one off. No sense in temping and opks when sleep will be irregular, flying and changing time zones, and we'll be apart for half the month any way.
> 
> We just visited my DH's family in the US for 3 weeks and I was so hoping I could share some good news with them, because we won't see them for a while (at least a year). AF did not come on the last weekend with them, but the tests were all negative, so we didn't say anything (they don't even know we are TTC). *Instead AF came on the overnight flight! Cramps + little airplane toilet + no sleep = no fun!*Click to expand...

OMG. That sucks. Sorry!


----------



## rjsmam

ooh Chrissi - that does suck big time! 

Im surprisingly cool about af  glad shes here to get it over with although not delighted about the pain which is impending... 

Youd think my oh had his period... :wacko: hes in such a grump.. this am he started to reverse down the drive as i was getting into the car :nope: i hollered at him that i wasnt even in the car yet, despite him seeing that - I hadnt shut the car door yet, so the door hit the fence & pulled on the hinges. Cue oh saying thats your fault.. ahem. Result is the door seems slightly off hinge. Cue even grumpier oh. I know hes now sulking at himself so am just leaving him to it & saying nothing to make him worse! :-#


----------



## mzswizz

Chrissi-hoping next cycle is your bfp cycle. 

RJ-wow that must suck. My dh has his pms moments also so i just leave him alone until he takes some midol mentally :haha:

AFM, Usually AF leaves on day7 but im on cd4 and AF is on its way out :saywhat: i never had AF so short so im sooo confused right now. We did have a BD session around cd2 but that shouldnt have nothing to do with anything. I went to change my tampon and it was more white than blood (sorry tmi). Also i was wearing super now i downsized to regular and soon it will be only light because its not really anything there. We shall see whats going on.


----------



## Madrid98

Hi ladies!!

so sorry rjsman the :witch: made an appearance & then your dh is suffering the symptoms!! Men are a weird bunch sometimes!!

Chrissik that sounds like the worst scenario ever!! 

Stuckinoki I can see the line in the last pic better than the other one. You're only 9dpo so don't worry too much; it'll get darker gradually every day.

mszwizz I hate it when af starts playing tricks like that because it makes you wonder whether there's something else going on. On the other side, the sooner it leaves the better for you girl!!

Hena it's my son's birthday today as well. :cake: He's 8 years old!!! Can't believe it's so long since he was my little baby boy :crib:
It's so nice you can spend time with your family in the holidays! I think we may go to Spain as always but unsure about the dates yet.

I'm feeling today a bit better from my cold and it's strange being at work and not being able to use the computer there due to my eye treatment. I used my last strip today & it's a lot darker than when I used the other one last Friday!! I've had a bit of ms while driving and hot flashes
I've booked my appt with the gp for Friday, and it's just for the referral to the antenatal clinic & to see the midwife. Fx'd it won't take ages and that I can have it sorted before going away.

XX


----------



## Madrid98

mzswizz I was just reading about the foods to avoid while pregnant and I thought you may be interested to read this

Vitamin A

Don&#8217;t take:

 high-dose multivitamin supplements
fish liver oil supplements 
any supplements containing vitamin A


I guess that if it isn't good for pregnancy it'll be the same with ttc.

Please check it out yourself!

XX


----------



## Hena

Happy Birthday to your 8-year-old Madrid! Longest day of the year, as my mother reminds us every year :winkwink:

I had some cramping around my ovaries today, especially on the left side today. I'm 2dpo, does that make any sense?


----------



## rjsmam

lovely to hear all about your apmnts madrid! looking forward to hearing all your preggie news & hopefully sharing your pregnancy! congrats to your son - my boy was 8 in April too...

hena - not sure about 2dpo cramps but am hoping its bean related (not baked beans.. lol:haha:)

ah the irony - on the day af arrived my gift for our friends baby arrived in the mail.. a pink velour sleep/grow bag and other pink tooty clothes... they are too cute... i so wanna pink one! :kiss:

x


----------



## Hena

oh rjsmam, that's so gutting! I mean it's lovely and fun to celebrate a new baby and baby things are so sweet, but the timing! ugh! I forgot to mention yesterday, when my hubby is pmsy I give him chocolate, works every time :haha:

mzswizz, is your af gone already? I wonder if that's to do with the oil as well? I can see why you're confused. It was def. too heavy to be implantation though, right?

Madrid, I was just reading your post about appts and symptom, what's ms? :blush:

stuckinoki, I'm waiting for your latest pic! hehe


----------



## Hena

Oh, and I'm all excited again because ff gave me crosshairs on cd 19! :yipee: so I'm officially 3dpo now!


----------



## stuckinoki

Woo hoo Hena!!!
You're officially in the TWW :D Hopefully it leads to a BFP for you this month!

I'm starting to doubt my faint positive. I think that maybe they were fluke tests that I just tweaked to the point that you _could_ see something. Here's my latest IC; I left the color on it and only tweaked a little bit. I don't think I can see anything; and what I do see I think is just my line eye. :( Oh well, we'll know in a couple of days I guess.

https://i53.tinypic.com/112aeyc.jpg


----------



## Hena

hmmmmm yeah, I can't really see one there. But it's still really early. was that one done with fmu? maybe it's just too diluted.


----------



## rjsmam

Good morning from rainy Scotland... 

Yay for crosshairs  and double yay for being 3dpo.. go make that eggie a beanie!! :happydance:

Stuckinoki - those ics are smelly sometimes  hoping that its just to dilute and the lines are in the post for the next couple of days! :thumbup:

My temp is still kinda up and af is playing hide and seek, had brief brown blood yest but no real af yet & nothing at all today so far, not even spotting. Not sure whether to start new cycle yet  prob not as no flow?! Gah. I hoped charting would make everything clearer but im more confused! :nope: I guess it could be down to being sick  i was horribly sick for ages. 

x


----------



## Hena

rjsmam, what dpo does ff put you at?


----------



## stuckinoki

rjsmam, CD1 is the first day of full flow. They say that if your flow starts in the evening; that you should consider the following day CD1.

Maybe that spotting is implantation bleeding?


----------



## rjsmam

10dpo....... but i have no hopes its anything other than af... i can feel it if you know what i mean! more spotting now so i think she's taking a slow landing! i will prob test if my ics arrive just incase but she's just torturing me! 
x


----------



## mzswizz

Madrid-thanks for the information about what not to take. I didn know that because when i looked it up it months before trying it, cod liver oil was listed as a super fertility food and also it said it suppose to boost libido help with hormonal balance etc so this thing is confusing ugh. 

Hena-yay you are in the tww congrats. FXed you get a BFP. Yeah it was a normal flow with clots so implantation is ruled out. 

RJ-wow what an irony. I just found out on father's day that my sister is having another girl so she will have two girls and one boy. Now i got to catch up with her on the numbers :rofl:

AFM, Good morning. CD5 today and AF has been preparing to leave since cd4. Usually i dont start a light flow until cd6 or cd7. My normal AF lasts 7 days but this whacky one looks like it will end before the 7 days are up which is good for me. If i were wearing pads, i would think that AF stopped on CD4 so im glad i had the tampons because it is only on the tampons but not when i wipe. This morning's tampon only had brown blood which is usually the sign that AF is coming to an end and it wasnt really much of it there. Im not really putting much thought into it though. Just going to categorize it as my body tryingnto work itself out. 2 more days until we leave for our vacation yay!!!! DH and I might need to get some BD in before heading out on the road with my parents :haha:. DH and i were planning DTD while on vacation, you would think wd are creating a secret mission :rofl:. I am ready to start the vacation. Well half ready because we still havent packed yet :dohh:


----------



## Madrid98

Hi all!!

Feeling tired today so my dh is preparing dinner tonight. He's lovely isn't he?

Hena ms is morning sickness. I don't know about cramps at 3dpo but don't worry too much about symptoms. Just enjoy the tww. Congrats for the crosshairs in ff!!

stuckinoki I sort of can see something in the test but not sure. Hopefully it'll get darker tomorrow! I've got everything crossed for you!

mzswizz I've always known about liver but never realised about fish liver to be honest. Evening primrose is good before O if you'd like to take a supplement.

rjsman if your son is 8 I'm sure you are well aware of the amount of energy they have, it's never ending!! lol. 
Actually I'd like to tell you an anecdote about him which for me it's very cute. His school is preparing its own version of "A got Talent". They've been doing the auditions and he decided to take part by doing a taekwondo demontration. He's only yellow belt but I guess is quite impressive when another person see him so tiny kicking in the air & stuff like that. Well so he pass to semifinals and yesterday he had to do his bit in front of the whole school. Awwww I'm so proud of him! He's really hoping to get to the finals on the 1st of July but there are only 3 acts going and 9 competing. We'll see what happens but he's my winner anyway!!:blush:

XX


----------



## mzswizz

Update to self: i give up on my cycles Because they are over the top confusing. One of these days we are just going to BD and a BFP is going to come when i least expect it. I think im stressing myself out whats going on with my cycles instead of jus leting them happen. My cycle went back to a normal flow. She just be leave by the time i want to jump in the pool.


----------



## Hena

Good morning ladies! :coffee: It's actually past 9 here, but I'm feeling super lazy, still in PJs :haha:

Argh, mzswizz!!! what a :witch: that AF can be! I hope she leaves today! Good luck on your secret mission, I think there's something extra sexy about having to duck away and be very quiet, hehe.

Madrid, what a sweetheart your DH is! And he doesn't even know yet, right? awww! And congrats to your little man! It must be so fun as a mother to see your lo up there performing. I hope he makes it to the final! :ninja:

How are you doing rjsmam? I hope AF will either just get on with it or disappear and leave you with a bfp! All this messing about is making everyone crazy this month!

stuckinoki, how are you? When does your dh get back? I soooo hope you have a nice strong line to show him when he gets back!!! Any new photos to show us?? 

afm: nothing! 4dpo and waiting, waiting, waiting. Kind of tempted to order some ics from Amazon.de because I'm down to 2 ics and a digi. hmmmmmm


----------



## Hena

And Emma, lovie, and Chrissi, how are all of you? I didn't mean to leave you out! Where are you all in your cycles?


----------



## stuckinoki

Well, I'm out. I took a couple more tests and they are all definitely negative, plus when I wiped there was blood...so I guess AF is just showing up 5 days early this month :(

Uh, I'm so depressed.


----------



## Hena

Oh no!!!!! :-( I was so sure for you this month! Are you sure it's af?


----------



## stuckinoki

DH comes home tomorrow, so I'm trying to get the house sparkly clean before then. 

I'm pretty sure it's AF. It was orange/red and I wiped 3 times and each time there was blood. Yeah. I took a FRER and 3 ICs and all of them were completely negative. Not even a hint of a line.


----------



## Hena

well, I'm happy to hear your dh will be back tomorrow! and cleaning should distract you. :hugs: it'll happen for you


----------



## stuckinoki

And now it's stopped....I'm so confused....and whiny....sorry.\

Stupid period playing tricks on me. I don't know what's going on.


----------



## ChrissiK

So glad I found this forum to share, because my DH is thinking I am going crazy...


So yesterday morning I had the tiniest bit of ferning and last night I had a bit of stretchy CM when I wiped. Since it was fairly early in the evening, I enticed DH for some :sex:
The soft cups had come in the mail that day, I put one in.

DH quickly :sleep: and I lay there awake imagining twitches and twinges, "feeling" sperm swim up to my ovaries, "feeling" ovulation pain in the sides etc. When I finally fell asleep, I dreamt of fertilization and had more ovulation pains...

This morning, I came back to earth with a big crash. No saliva ferning (it should have been in full bloom) and no CV at all. It is too early in my cycle anyway - WHY OH WHY am I doing this imagination crap to myself?

There is no way anything is happening right now and yet I "feel" it :dohh:

Argh. Sorry for the morning vent. Will continue to monitor, wait and :coffee:


----------



## mzswizz

Hena-for some odd reason my tww would always fly by and im like im well i dont know what dpo im on :rofl: so hopefully thats happens for you. Also i am exhausted from the BD session last night :rofl: AF has ended yet which isnt surprising seeing that usually it is gone on cd7 and im cd6 today. I think the secret mission will have us in a deep sleep afterwards because DH instantly cuddles and then its TKO for him :rofl:

Stuckinoki-if its AF it needs to stop playing around and just happen. My AF was playing tricks since cd3 or cd4. Dont you just love AF :gun:

Chrissi-:hugs: i understand where you're coming from. TTC was on my mind so much that all my dreams were always pregnancy related and thats all i talked about to DH so you can just imagine. 

AFM, im exhausted from the BD session last night. AF is slowly leaving and im cd6 today. Tomorrow we leave for the trip yay :happydance:!!! We were suppose to pack yesterday when DH came home from work but he turned on music and we were dancing just having fun. Now we got to pack today finish the last of the cleaning and go to miami to drop our kids (our dogs :rofl:) to his mom house so she can watch them until we get back. She has 3 of my DH's dog that he had while growing up and our dogs know them so they will have fun while we are away. Im just excited and ready to go.


----------



## stuckinoki

That's the best smiley I've ever seen!!! LMAO!


----------



## rjsmam

Hey ladies :flower:

Stuckinoki  so sorry  i hope she shows her face or gives ya a very well deserved bfp  it's early though... any chance it could be ib...?

Madrid  your hubbie is so v sweet indeed  cant wait to hear his reaction!

Hena  go order those ICs I reckon  then you can relax & know youre ready to test whenever the urge takes you!

Chrissi  i soooo get that too  i think our minds just go into overdrive  i guess its not a bad thing  shows what dedicated mums we are/will be?

Im having a rough day :( long and boring but financial pressures causing stress  the uk sucks right now! Even makes me think its just as well af got me... at least she seems to have at last landed properly  with some red stuff today. What day do you think i should put down for cd1? Brown spotting started mon, heavier yest but seems real af today? My temp dropped today too  but its not reliable as i took it at wrong time & was sleep deprived (stress). 

hope you lovely ladies are having good days!

x


----------



## Madrid98

Hi ladies!!

I couldn't wait & I had to tell my dh after I used the digi this morning. He was definitely surprised and shock particularly when I explained that the 2-3 meant I'm having either twins or triplets. LOL. :argh: He jumped out of bed & said I want to kill him.:rofl: 

I'm so sorry stuckinoki!! Just give it a couple of days before you test again so that you don't stress so much about it.

Chrissi I know what you mean. I've found myself so many times dreaming about bfp's, bumps and the lot. It's only the proof of how much we want a :baby:

mzswizz I hope you'll have a lovely time while on holidays with your family and hubby. :icecream:

Hena how are you feeling? anything to report? I can't wait for you to start poas. :happydance:

rjsman I know the situation in the uk is getting a bit difficult. And we still have to wait for all the government measures to be in placed. The madness have just started.

I've been feeling a bit more tired today to be honest. I'm getting little twinges more frequently.
I'm so happy because first thing in the morning I got the marks from one of my exams and I have 9 out of 10. :happydance: It's so nice when the efforts are recognised.
On the other hand my little :ninja: made it to the finals in "A got Talent" so we've been invited to watch it on the 1st of July. :winkwink:

That's all from me today (I think is a lot :haha:)


----------



## mzswizz

Madrid-:rofl: i could just picture your DH reacting that way. 

RJ-if real af started today then cd1 is today. 

Stuckinoki-:hugs: everything will be alright. But i knkw what you mean about finances.

AFM, DH was able to be home today so yay :happydance:. Now we can finally pack and go run our last errands before tomorrow. Cant believe we leaving tomorrow. It went by so fast.


----------



## rjsmam

:yipee: :yipee: :yipee:

yay look at your digi Madrid - sooo exciting - lol at oh! oooh maybe it is twins!

super well done to your lo too for the talent comp - am rooting for him from afar!

mzswiss - glad af is departing - have a super fantasitco holiday! 

xxx


----------



## ChrissiK

Madrid98 said:


> I couldn't wait & I had to tell my dh after I used the digi this morning. He was definitely surprised and shock particularly when I explained that the 2-3 meant I'm having either twins or triplets. LOL.

That explanation is hysterical - makes me want to steal it, when it's my time! :rofl:


----------



## Hena

Oooh Chrissi, that sounds just like me! I feel the :spermy: swimming, I feel the egg moving, I feel implantation...every month :wacko: I think when we want something so badly it's hard not to obsess.

rj, so sorry you're feeling down, I hope today is better :hugs: money stress is the worst, I hope things turn around soon in the UK and elsewhere. 

mzswizz, have a BLAST :shipw: we're going to miss you while you're off on holdiday!

madrid :yipee: that digi looks beautiful!!! How funny would it be if you actually ended up with mulitples after teasing dh? :winkwink: congrats to your little man too! He must be so excited!

I'm 5dpo, temp was way up this morning but I know it's still too early to looks for any signs. lalalalalala trying not to go man with anticipation :loopy: and failing, lol. We're going to go out hiking this weekend and maybe to the thermal baths, I hope that distracts me!!

stuckinoki, how are you feeling today?


----------



## stuckinoki

AF just showed up full force. I'm out this month.

I'm emotionally devastated so I'm just going to head to bed early and hang out alone for a while.

DH got delayed because of the typhoon so I've got the house to myself for one more night.

Hope everybody is doing better than I am.


----------



## rjsmam

stuckinoki said:


> AF just showed up full force. I'm out this month.
> 
> I'm emotionally devastated so I'm just going to head to bed early and hang out alone for a while.
> 
> DH got delayed because of the typhoon so I've got the house to myself for one more night.
> 
> Hope everybody is doing better than I am.

Aw stuckinoki im so so sorry honey... hope you got some sleep if possible. Im sure you dont want to hear platitudes right now but it WILL happen for you.
Sending big international hugs x x x x x x x
:hug:


----------



## Hena

:hugs: so sorry stuckinoki cuddle up with your puppies and sleep well. I hope you feel better in the morning.


----------



## mzswizz

Stuckinoki-:hugs: I understand how you feel. I went through those feelings every month for a year straight but now i just have the attitude of it will happen when its the right time and when it does we will be ready so BRING IT ON :haha:. Hope you feel better. 

AFM, cd7 today and AF left the building yesterday at cd6 so a day early which i am happy for even though it didnt stop our BD sessions :haha:. Yesterday, i had terrible sharp pains in my left ovary. The pain was so bad i had to crouch down on the floor and DH was rubbing my back to make me feel better but the pain wouldnt go away until a few minutes passed by. I never felt that feeling only bad cramps when AF was usually here and that was when i first started getting my AFs which was almost 12 years ago. Ever since high school, i didnt have cramps during AF anymore up until a few months after the m/c. Usuallu i know its AF because i would begin my normal flow then have mild cramps that day and nothing for the rest of the cycle. So i have no clue what was that all about. It could be just my life that my body went crazy and even though AF was ending, it geared up ovulation or something who knows. We DTD alot so it wouldnt matter anyways. Also i got to run a few errands today before heading on the trip and finish packing the necessities. Cant wait to start heading out. When DH gets off work, we will be heading out with my parents. He is hoping that they send him home though due to not needing him today for installations but we shall see. Today is going to be a great day. I can just feel it.


----------



## dusty_sheep

Hey you all, is this still open to join for other girls from all over the world?

I feel a bit lonely here right now. Hubby and I are trying for #2, and I'm on my first round of clomid right now. I didn't have a cycle really and don't ovulate by myself.

Unfortunately, hubby will be on a business trip some time soon - so not sure if we'll get the chance to do *youknowwhat* when we should be doing it. I really would love to get to know you guys a little and hope that there'll be some BFPs very soon.


----------



## rjsmam

dusty_sheep said:


> Hey you all, is this still for other gals from all over the world open to join?
> 
> I feel a bit lonely here right now. Hubby and I are trying for #2, and I'm on my first round of clomid right now. I didn't have a cycle really and don't ovulate by myself.
> 
> Unfortunately, hubby will be on a business trip some time soon - so not sure if we'll get the chance to do *youknowwhat* when we should be doing it. I really would love to get to know you guys a little and hope that there'll be some BFPs very soon.

hi!!! :flower: everyone is welcome to join us! we kinda dubbed ourselves the 'international bumps to be' as so far we're from all over the globe! if you read back just a couple of pages you should see some info on most of us & also the code for the banner! 

we have our first bfp already in lovely Madrid woop woop - and lots more to come.

i love your username! do you have sheep? are they dusty? heehee

so sorry you are feeling lonely - this ttc business is hard huh. we are all here to lean on each other so please feel free to check in anytime. we're usually not far away! hope you get time for the important *business* before hubby leaves too

x

x


----------



## Hena

Hi dusty_sheep! Welcome!!! :flower: I'm Helena, 29 and ttc #1 in Switzerland. I'm on cycle 6 (wow, it feels like SO much more :haha:) in the tww at the moment and going batty :winkwink:
I'll add you to the members list, and if you would like to have the banner in your sig you can go to the very first post in this thread, hit quote and copy the link.
Where in the world are you?


----------



## mzswizz

Hi dusty!! Im in USA, 21 years old, been married for 2 years on July 25th and TTC #1 for 1 yr now (time sure flies when you're having fun :haha:). Where are you located?

Question ladies: Ok i had super sharp pains on my left ovary side for like 3 minutes yesterday. I had to crouch down on the floor and DH rubbed my back so i can take my mind off it which didnt work because it hurt that bad. I dont think it was AF related becaue I would have mild cramps the day it starts and thats it. Also AF ended yesterday. Does anybody know what it could be?


----------



## Hena

mzswizz, I get that every month with AF. Sometimes it's so bad I have to stay in bed for a few hours and a couple of times I've actually thrown up. It's been better the past two months, I don't know why, but I hope it's not starting to get bad for you. The only other thing I know of would be ovarian cysts which can cause a short, VERY painful "cramp" when they pop. Three minutes would be around the right time frame. I'm only speaking from personal experience here, and if you're worried you should def. go to your doc, but I doubt it's anything very serious.


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks hena! Im thinking its the ovarian cysts popping. I remember after my m/c, my ob/gyn said he seen tiny cysts on my ovaries but nothing to worry about because they were very tiny. If they are popping, I hope its increasing my chances of conceiving.


----------



## Hena

I hope so too!!! And the best part is, they only pop once :thumbup: are you ready for your big trip?


----------



## mzswizz

Great. Hopefully i get rid of them. I havent seen a 28 day cycle in over 10 years :haha:!!! And we are 95% ready. I finished most of the packing. But some things like the video game console and games, electronics and beverages are going to be packed when we are about to leave because the elctronics are charging and we want the beverages cold. Other than that, we are good to go. DH is at work so we pretty much just waiting for him to come home. My parents are picking us up from our house and then we are heading up north to Georgia. DH keeps joking around saying,"I bet you're going to try and get a quickie in :haha:." If only he knew that I already have Operation BD before Trip in motion :rofl:


----------



## Madrid98

Hi all!!

I'm so sorry stuckinoki!! Just take it easy and recharge your batteries for your new cycle. I wish I could be there to hug you. XXXXXXXX

Welcome dusty_sheep! I hope you'll enjoy being part of this group as much as we all do!

mzswizz I have no idea what that could be but Hena's explanation sounds quite right. Hope the pain goes away and that you have a lovely break!!

Hena no symptoms at 5dpo is a good sign. I didn't have any until 6 or 7 dpo when I started cramping. Everything crossed for you!!!

rjsman how are you feeling today? did you make your mind up about cd days?

I had my doctor's appointment today. She did my referral to the antenatal clinic & change my due date for some reason, don't know why to 2/03/12. They've created a new referral process & I had to book the appointment myself online. I also asked her about the drops I'm putting in the eye as I'm not sure they're safe & I have to wait until Monday to find out. I have the feeling they're ok because it's just external but we'll see.

So tired now. It's been a long day!

XX


----------



## mzswizz

Hey Madrid. Im just waiting for DH to come home. I am so lonely. The pain only happened yesterday but i am getting a few cramps on and off today. It would be sooooo crazy if my body went full whacky and put ovulation right after AF especially seeing my AF came on cd23. We have been BDing but I just hope its just the cysts disappearing.


----------



## Madrid98

I hope so too. 

I'm sure you're all ready for when he arrives.:winkwink:


----------



## mzswizz

Yes, my sister was just on the phone with me and she was just talking me to death. She wants me to take her somewhere but I cant because I am low on gas :dohh:. I have to wait until we come back to put gas in my car anyways. I dont want it to be sitting there in the parking space on full because it might not be full when I come back. I am just ready to go. I am completely exhausted and I just need to relax but cant because I have so much to do. BRING ON THE VACATION o yeah and my DH :haha:


----------



## rjsmam

excited to hear about your apmnt Madrid... and your edd! looks like you'll have a mad march hare :haha: hope you get your next apmnt date soon & confirmation about the eye drops

sorry you feeling lonely too mzswiss - hope your dh is home real soon. i reckon with your af coming early there is a chance you could ov anytime? but you guys are so loved up your chances of catching the eggies are great!

Hena - all sounds v promising - i think no symptoms is the best symptom iykwm! my fingers and toes are all crossed

stuckinoki - how you doing honey?

chrissi/dusty - whereabouts are you in your cycles?

afm - having killer period pains today - wow so bad they nearly made me keel over. i reckon when af is protracted in arriving its more painful - when she just lands quickly = less pain. i am about to put my boy to bed then have an apmnt with sofa / remote / chocolate... the last episode of house which i've been savouring - am big fan! :haha:

x


----------



## mzswizz

RJ-Yes I was thinking the same thing. Since I had AF sooo early would I get OV early now. And if I do I wouldnt know when because of the fact these past months have had some whacky AFs so who knows when my next one is due. For these past few months AF has came between cd23-cd50. I have had AF 19 days after the first AF to 2 weeks late. But I noticed that when I take the cod liver oil, my cycles are starting to be around the 20s.


----------



## Hena

23-50?! that must be so frustrating, and here I was whining about a 40 day-er after roughly 18 years of clockwork cycles :blush: well it sounds like you'll be covering your bases with bd whenever that egg chooses to drop! I love that you keep going through AF, I've never been able to get over the "ick" factor so we do other things. Although my AF never stays longer than 3-4 days, so I guess it's not too long to go without :haha:


----------



## Hena

rj, that sounds like my kind of evening!!! enjoy!


----------



## rjsmam

mzswizz said:


> RJ-Yes I was thinking the same thing. Since I had AF sooo early would I get OV early now. And if I do I wouldnt know when because of the fact these past months have had some whacky AFs so who knows when my next one is due. For these past few months AF has came between cd23-cd50. I have had AF 19 days after the first AF to 2 weeks late. But I noticed that when I take the cod liver oil, my cycles are starting to be around the 20s.

i think you & dh should just keep up bd-athon & you'll get lucky!!!!

have postponed House - watching U2 at Glastonbury on tv - frickin amazing! wishing i was there in the crowd.... like this!! > :drunk: 
x


----------



## Hena

:rofl: that's officially my new fav. smiley!


----------



## mzswizz

Hena-Yeah thats from calculating these few months. My AF has been super early or super late. My cycle was 35 days then they just went haywire. Hoping the BD will help catch the egg.

RJ-Sounds nice. I remember the last concert I went to was with DH on new year's eve. R-Kelly and other artists were performing and we did the countdown and all. It was also my birthday gift.


----------



## Hena

:yipee: DH is calling me to bed! G'night all, see you in the morning! mzswizz, have a fantastic trip!!!

stuckinoki, I hope you're feeling better!!! :hugs:


----------



## rjsmam

Hena said:


> :rofl: that's officially my new fav. smiley!


the thing is .. this is the usual progression for me if ever do go out (rare!)...

smiling like an eejit at enjoyin some adult time > :lol: :lol: :lol:
enjoying fews wines/beers with friends > :drunk: :wine:
more elation at being 'allowed out' maybe throw some shapes on the dancefloor> :yipee: :wohoo:
tell my friends i lurve them > :friends: 
ooops drank too much cause i'm not used to it > :sick: :sick:
then collapse into this > :sleep:

then i wake up & get this next day from hubby! > :yellowcard: :ban:


----------



## stuckinoki

Hey ladies;
How's everybody doing today?

I didn't get much sleep last night. The typhoon that was supposed to just brush by has been raging since about midnight last night. It's blowing straight into our house and the wind is really noisy.

I'm feeling a little bit better about AF. I took a hot bubble bath and gave myself a chemical peel and worked on my knitting a little bit. I'm not 100% happy about it, but I'm feeling better.

Thanks for the well wishes ladies. I don't know what I'd do without you.

mzswizz; enjoy your vacation!

rjsmam; I LOVE house too!! I haven't seen any of the new episodes yet, I do however own the first 5 seasons.

Hena; what's a thermal bath? Have fun this weekend!! I LOVE hiking. Now that I know for sure that I'm not pregnant I'm planning some good hard core mountain summit hikes for DH and I! 5dpo and no symptoms is good! Just about everybody I know says that the month they got pregnant was the month that they didn't have any notable symptoms

Dusty; Welcome to our little group :wave: I'm sure you'll find all the support you could ever need here, we do have a great little group going on!

ChrissiK; How are you doing?

I doubt DH is coming home today either. If the wind ever dies down I'm going to go to the grocery and the Px to pick up some odds and ends that I have been meaning to pick up. I'm so glad it's the weekend. 

I wish it was sunnier. I would have loved to go take some pictures this weekend with the new camera....instead I'm going to veg out on the couch and watch movies that I've seen a million times.


----------



## mzswizz

RJ-That sounds exactly like me if I go out to the T especially with DH banning me :rofl: I rarely go out but if we do go out, we go out to restaurants and stuff like that. Other than that we just enjoy BDing :rofl:. 

Hena-I know exactly what that means HAVE FUN :haha:. Also yeah at first DTD around AF time was like a no no for me but when its in the shower and you dont think about it, then its ok. I just make sure I dont look down because then I think Im going to pass out :rofl:

Stuckinoki-I spend most of my time catching up on recorded episodes of NCIS. I love forensic science for some reason maybe I should do that as a career but then again I dont like working with body parts as evidence :haha:. Hope you will feel better and just relax. Hoping your DH will make it home.

AFM, DH is at the warehouse so he should be home soon yay. Although it is pretty much storming over here. So it looks pretty gloomy and its raining. Hopefully we will see brighter days on our trip.


----------



## rjsmam

oooh sorry about the crazy weather you guys are having.. is it bad for me to say it sounds a tad exciting!? sorry in advance! (very rare for us to get extreme weather - except snow of course)

been watching the utterly fab u2 all night - it's late so trying to decide if i'll stay up late to watch house (i watch it online on free websites!) or be wise & go to bed...... i rarely take the wise option :haha:


----------



## rjsmam

ps stuckinoki glad you doin ok - hot baths do wonders. its another cliche but i suppose every af is one closer to our bfps ! xx


----------



## mzswizz

Well ladies we are on the road. A 10 hour drive and already ready to sleep :haha: well lets see how long it takes to get there. Will keep you ladies updated. My back hurts on the lower right side and mild cramps. I hope im not starting another AF.


----------



## ChrissiK

Hi everybody,

what a nice addition to my morning routine to check on my bnb threads!:flower:

I am feeling like there is some CM building, but no ferning. Hmmm
I am not sure how long my cycle will be this month since I started drinking Fertilitea and last time that shoreted my cycle from 32 to 28. So we will :sex: just in case - plus this weekend are the last two of my "girl" days according to my conception calendar (yes, one of the expensive ones that predict gender according to egg + or - charge, second to last month though and I won't renew. In August I won't care anymore what gender as long as I get :bfp:!)

Having housing stress right now, too. Landlord wants to kick us out and we need to decide whether to find a new rental or buy. A move (argh) in any case this summer! But maybe it will take my mind of the TTC!


----------



## mzswizz

Chrissi-Hey. You know you can get those conception gender calendars for free also because i had one but my cycles are off and on so couldnt really use it. Hopefully you can get your house situation under control.

Afm, have alot of ewcm this morning and dont know why because i just ended my AF 2 days ago.


----------



## Hena

Hiya internationals! I'm poking my head up from a lovely romantic weekend with hubby:kiss:

stuckinoki, I'm so glad you're feeling better today. Bubbles baths are amazing! How is your reading going? Anything to reccomend? A thermal bath is like a swimming pool filled with naturally warm spring water. Some of the places here in Switzerland have been in use at least since Roman times (with upgrades along the way of course)
I hope you have your DH in your arms safe and sound very soon!

mzswizz, 10 hours on the road sounds exausting, but I'm sure it'll be worth it! Hope you're having a blast!!!

Chrissi, I'm sure the bd just in case plan will work! I've never thought about girl/boy days, I'm not sure we'd have the self-control for the timing:haha: I hope you get your pink BFP this cycle! Sorry about the housing stress, there's nothing I hate more than moving. I'd go for buying just so that noone can ever say I have to move again :winkwink:

I have to know rjsmam, did you stay up and watch House??? I totally would have. When dh is away I've been known to stay up past 4 watching my "Krimis" :haha:

Madrid, how are you feeling? Have you told the kiddos yet? They're going to be soooo excited for a little brother or sister :happydance: 

afm....tww is a lot less painful now that we're having fun together instead of working 10 hour days :wacko: and there's still a whole Sunday ahead! :thumbup: 6dpo and counting the days until I can reasonable test.
Madrid, what dpo were you when you got your first dark line?


----------



## rjsmam

mzswiss - get yee to bed - just in case! :winkwink: enjoy your hols

chrissi - urg my sympathies with the housing situation - we were at bank today as our mortgage rate ends soon so we're shopping about for a new provider - and it's all such a brain drain.... at least we didn't get knocked back was worried we would. fingers crossed it all works out for you soon.

hena - hows your wk end going, getting closer to testing time!

madrid - hope your hubbie is over the shock and still looking after you..am still chuckling at the 2-3 joke

stuckinoki - hope the storms have passed and your hubbie home - the hiking sounds fab - right up my street too! maybe you can take lots of pics next time you go with your new camera... 

i am having a truly awful af. seriously cant ever remember one like this - was up through the night with horrendous pain, then could hardly get out of bed. today am bleeding so much, tampons and towels at the same time & still bleeding through. just doesnt feel right but am hoping it will pass. anyone think epo could have caused it? i'm struggling to function with the pain and can't even face taking my temp - usually that keeps me going/focussed.... :wacko:

x


----------



## Hena

PS I was out with dh this morning, about 10:00, and thought I was having cramps. I got all excited until I realised I'd been up and doing housework for two hours and hadn't had breakfast :dohh: I swear, no more symptom spotting!


----------



## Hena

Oh rj, so sorry you're having such a terrible af! I wish I could help, but I have no idea what would cause so much blood and pain. :hugs: I hope it gets better in a hurry!


----------



## Madrid98

Hi!

I just reply quickly because I'm super tired today.

My kids don't know as last time we told them & it was a bit of a shock for them when it never happened. So we're going to wait until I have my appointment at the hospital or something like that. I think.

I've got my first noticeable one at 11dpo. The 10dpo was there but very faint.

Are you starting to test Hena? Fx'd

I'm sorry I can't leave a message for all of you but I need to rest now. Hope you're enjoying your weekend!!

XX


----------



## Hena

Have a good rest Madrid! Thanks for the info. I think I'll start testing next weekend. Friday will be 11dpo so I think that's the earliest I'll do it.


----------



## rjsmam

Hena said:


> PS I was out with dh this morning, about 10:00, and thought I was having cramps. I got all excited until I realised I'd been up and doing housework for two hours and hadn't had breakfast :dohh: I swear, no more symptom spotting!

lol looks like we were tapping away at the keyboards at the same time!

i think you should lay off the housework just to avoid any further confusion haha :haha:

x


----------



## mzswizz

Hey ladies! Well we made it to atlanta around 11:45am today. Last night and this morning i seriously thought AF was here and it was just ewcm. Soooo DH and I was in the shower and he said ok lets go so i can get you pregnant :haha:. Lets see what happens.


----------



## ChrissiK

Hallo everybody -

I find it amazing how many messages we can imagine our body sends out and how many fluids we are watching all of a sudden! :haha:
Seems like we are all struggling with the same observations and twinges...:wacko:

I had a different question on the side for you (since Hena typed the German word "Krimi" in her message):

Even though we are conversing in English, most of us speak another language. What will you (or are you) speaking with your children? Any plans?

I speak only German with my kids, my hubby speaks only English (this method is called One-parent-One-language or OPOL). Works fairly well, but the kids have chosen the community language (i. e. English) as their method of communication.:cry:

Hope all is well on the fluids watch across the globe!


----------



## mzswizz

Well we are leaving Atlanta today and going to Savannah sand we have been having fun. Dh and i have been dtd in the shower so pretty much secretly bding :haha:. This morning dh said lets go another round so dtd was our best friend this morning. Lets see what happens. On the other note, my dh and i speak english. My dh family speaks patois (jamaican) and british. Dh sometimes speaks patois and we listen to alot of reggae. We both got family from the islands so pretty much our kids will speak english and patois.


----------



## Madrid98

Hi! My kids are bilingual in english & spanish but because we live in the uk. My dh & I only speak Spanish to them. My dh also speaks Arabic to them sometimes as he's north African. My dd is gradually getting to be trilingual as she speaksmore & more Arabic. She's going this summer with my in laws so I'm sure she'll come back speaking Arabic fluently. 
I think is very good for children to have this gift as nowadays we know how important languages are. 

Xx


----------



## dusty_sheep

Hello Hena, mzswizz, rjsmam, stuckinoki, Chrissi and everyone else:flower:

I'm almost 30, married, TTC #2. DH and I agree on TTC for #2, but he seems to feel a little under pressure right now, with me taking the clomid. I put myself under pressure a lot I guess and probably pass it on the my hubby.:shy:

There was the question whereabout I am in my cycle - well, I can't really answer that as there's no such thing like a cycle. Last - and first since LO's birth - was 45days, I started the clomid on cd 15 as my tubes still appeared to be just like after AF, now I'm done with the clomid. So basically waiting right now for next appointment at the fertility treatment center, and I guess I'll be told when I might ovulate. Plus, hubby will be on a business trip so I'm not sure if the cycle we'll get to BD at the right time at all:nope:



ChrissiK said:


> Even though we are conversing in English, most of us speak another language. What will you (or are you) speaking with your children? Any plans?

German as we both live here Hubby doesn't speak English at all, and I'd feel bad if he couldn't understand our conversations. Also, English is not my first language either, and I'd feel a little silly to talk in a foreign language to my child.:haha:


----------



## ChrissiK

Dusty - did you have any help conceiving #1?


----------



## mzswizz

Well ladies we are in Savannah and enjoying it. We went to happy hour and the gym not to long ago. So now we are just resting inside the hotel room. Hope all is well with everyone


----------



## dusty_sheep

ChrissiK said:


> Dusty - did you have any help conceiving #1?

No, she wasn't planned (but wanted from the first second I knew I was pregnant). We never really "tried" because I actually wanted to wait one or two more years before getting pregnant.

The ob/gyn at the fertility center said, I was just lucky to get pregnant with #1. So basically I might get pregnant another time without any medical help as well, but no one could tell me for sure, not to mention when. And since pregnancy #1 came so out of the blue, I had no idea that having #2 would take much more than just a few tries. Very naive, I guess.:thumbup:

Now, that we have our little one #1, I feel a lot of pressure to get pregnant some time soon. I've always wanted to not have a big age gap between my children, so having #1 turning 2 years old pretty soon, I kind of feel like it's time for #2 - if I want my kids to grow up close to each other. Dunno if that makes sense to you, though.


----------



## Madrid98

Hi! I felt the same way with my dd dusty_sheep! But as it wasn't up to me it took longer than I expected to get pregnant and the gap with her brother is 3years and 3 months.

I haven't been around because I've been very tired & suffering with ms which is not just in the morning but extended to the whole day. I'm not complaining though as I know why it happens; it'll be different if I was unwell with no reason. 
I had my appointment with the doc again today & she's confirmed that the drops I had to use in my eye aren't harmful so I'm relieved.

Soooooo hot in London today!!!!

How are you all?


----------



## rjsmam

Hey ladies! :coolio:

i've had a frickin malware virus on my laptop - they are so nasty! its the 2nd or 3rd one i've had where it disables everything & tries to get you to pay for their antivirus. grr @ viruses!

madrid - sorry you're suffering with ms :sick: hope the tiredness isn't too awful. i was actually thinking about you today - has it occurred to you that there is actually a chance of multiples - i've heard it's common with soy!?

mzswiss - fab to hear from you on your hols! sounds like you're having a lovely time! :D 

hena - how you doing - hope the tww is whizzing by! i feel another bfp acoming!

dusty - hope you get your apmnt soon, its hard being patient isnt it...

stuckinoki - hope you had a good wk end and the witch is leaving (& not coming back!)

chrissi - me & oh only speak english, although my sister & family live in south france, they moved there with 2 children but now have 3! all 3 are learning french at school but speak mostly english at home

afm - thankfully the terrible af pains have passed - af hasnt left but i'm hoping to boot her out the door asap! i am keeping myself v busy at the moment. we are remortgaging (night.mare.) so lots of research... my dh is 40 in august & have started arranging a surprise party.. and a surprise wk end away as a present - currently am looking at a very cheap wk end in paris (kinda a gift for me too!) or a wk end in ireland.. we cant really afford either but your only 40 once ;)... my dad is having minor surgery this wk too so that's a bit of a worry too... it's all go... 

x


----------



## stuckinoki

So I guess I'm being punished for asking for AF to show up and get a move on. My flow has been so heavy today that I had to leave work early because I leaked through my Super+ [18gram] tampon and my overnight pad in into my scrubs in just under an hour.

I didn't have time to hit the bathroom directly before a procedure and within 45 minutes, it was all over. I'm so embarrassed. There was blood EVERYWHERE. I couldn't get out of my assisting chair because there was blood and I didn't want anybody to see what happened And to top it all off I had to explain to 3 people why I needed to leave early.

I don't think this is normal. I shouldn't have to pack a box of tampons a pack of pads and an extra change of underwear just to leave the house for 8 hours.

Today I have literally bled through 22 Super+ tampons [that's almost 14 ounces of blood so far today and it's only 530pm!!!

My period shouldn't be so uncontrollable that I can't go to work, can it?

I'm so freaking embarrassed right now, I don't know how I'm going to go to work tomorrow and look everybody in the eye without crying

Somebody tell me that they've had a similar experience.


----------



## Hena

Hiya everyone!:flower: Sorry I've been so scarce, just coming off an amazing weekend with DH :kiss: we didn't end up going to the thermal baths, but hiking was wonderful, I really needed something to take my mind off ttc. Not that the children on the lower trails or the lady with the big beautiful preggy belly, or my dh looking longingly at every couple with little kids did much to keep me distracted :wacko: ah well, most of the time I was focused on where my feet were going and the view :thumbup:

It's so interesting that the question of langauges came up! DH and I actually discussed that three weeks after we met :blush: but we were just discussing it again this weekend. Anyway, our plan is to make standard German the household language, so dinner conversation, family discussions, and mum and dad talking to each other will be German. Then we'll apply OPOL to mummy and daddy alone time, so bed time, bath time, feeding, playing, outings, etc. DH will speak only his German dialect with the kiddos and I will speak only English. atm I've been very lazy and the household language has moved toward 80% English, so we need to start moving back to German. I told DH he's responsible for being firm, and even when I go to English he has to keep speaking German, but I know I have to pick up the pace too :winkwink:

Hope you're all well! I'm 9dpo, less than a week until testing!


----------



## dusty_sheep

Hey Hena, rjsmam, stuckinoki, Madrid and everyone,

Hena, I can so relate to wanting to get distracted from TTC thoughts. I've done talking about getting pregnant a little over the top, so DH felt totally under pressure already. Now working on taking things a little easier. Though I have to admit, this is easier said than done. Hiking was a good idea nevertheless I guess. 

stockinoki - I'm seriously sorry you had to go through this. No, you definitely should have to bring a whole bag of tampons and pads when working an 8 hour shift. Hope you got some rest, and that things got a little better by now!

rjsmam - viruses suck totally. And yes, you only turn 40 once - so better enjoy your weekend over there

Madrid - I know that some meds can be harmful, but I also doubt eye drops might be harmful. I took meds during the first 6 weeks of a pregnancy (plus smoked and basically lived on coffee) because I didn't know I was pregnant, and we have a healthy child now. (Not that you should take after me, though).


Another appt at the fertility treatment center today - probably to look after my follicles? Very excited and hoping the ov will be when hubby is either back from his business trip, or still here. Then again, basically just hoping that things look okay to start "trying", to begin with.:shrug:


----------



## mzswizz

Stuckinoki-i remember an experience like that. I was in high school and blood was all over the back of my jeans. It was the day i decided to wear light blue jeans too.what an embarassment but good thing i had a jacket so i was able to cover to go change. You are bleeding extra heavy. Is there something you can take so it wont be so heavy?

AFM, we are heading back to florida right now. This was a fun trip. I learned alot of history and was able to get a few BDs in with dh :haha: Well DH was saying he think it was ovulation that occurred a few days ago. Thats his theory becomes 1) my cycle has been gettin less than 28 days 2) i had loads ewcm and we didnt DTD which is when i only get it 3) i had af like sharp pain on only my left ovary side that i never felt before. At first i was like no way but seeing that my cycles can be shorter than 28 days, it is possible to ovulate close to AF. But we shall see what happens. The ewcm only lasted 2 days and then it went creamy then dry so it seems like it was in OV mode. And i didnt take any cod liver oil supplements for days so i know its not the cod liver oil that changed CM. If i did OV well thats good because we BD during and after AF especially when i had sharp pains and ewcm. Dont know whats going on but hoping it was just early OV. Seeing that my AF came during OV week of the previous cycle before the last. Also i had sharp pains then the next morning the ewcm started so could it be possible signs of early ovulation? I have been ranting alot :haha: we had bumpy roads with my parents arguing and my niece acting out of control throughout the whole trip but after dh and i look at each other nothing matters.


----------



## stuckinoki

I wish I knew. I think I'm going to ask my doc at my next appointment because this is ridonculous...I've never bled so much. Ever. Even during my MCs.


This sucks. 

I feel like I'm being punished for something.


----------



## ChrissiK

Stuckinoki - just a random thought: did you take anything (herbal or prescription) that would improve the lining of your uterus? More bleeding generally points towards more uterine lining being discarded, often with miscarriage but also when you tried for this specifically to increase the chance of good implantation "soil".

So sorry you had to go through this though!


----------



## Madrid98

Hi all!!

rjsman lol. It would be so weird after the joke to my dh to get twins but they don't run in my direct family or his so I don't think it's possible. I'm welcoming everything & I only worry about the baby; I hope it'll be ok this time.
The indigestion has improved only slightly today but I'm all bloated.:shipw:

dusty_sheep I hope the doctor is right and that there won't be any side effects.

:hugs: stuckinoki. It's understandable you feel embarrassed but I'm sure people won't judge or think anything about it. It's natural. I agree with Chrissik that you may have taken something to make your body so sensitive all of a sudden. 

Hena I'm glad you didn't go for the thermal baths as I've read before they may not be good when ttc because of the heat.
Looking forward to your testing day :happydance:

fx´d for you mzswizz :thumbup:

XX


----------



## Hena

:coffee: 'morning ladies!

Madrid, I didn't that about thermal baths, I thought it was only hot tubs. Thanks for the info!! I hope the ms/all day sickness subsides, although as you said it's there for a very happy reason :thumbup: Sending you loads od sticky dust too!!!

Stuckinoki, I wish I could give you real :hugs: what a pain. I agree with Chrissi, it might be from having a thicker lining this month, but def. mention it to your doctor. I remember my mum needing 2 super tampons and a pad at one point, but that was when she was in her 40s.

Dusty, how did your appt go? fingers crossed you ov at just the right time to catch it!!

mzswizz, so glad you had a great holiday! I've spent a little time in that part of the US, but when I was a little girl. I'd love to go back some day. What crazy things our bodies to do us, eh? You and your DH rock though, you'll catch that egg no matter what it does!!!

Chrissi, how are you doing??

afm....I'm fighing insantiy (as usual at this part of my cycle) DH and I decided on Sunday for testing. I'll be 14 dpo then, and cd 33. Before my last epic cycle, 34 was my max ever so it'll be close to a "missed" period I guess. It's been very hot here the past few days and everybody is slow and sleepy and waiting for summer holidays. 2 weeks and 3 days left :dance:


----------



## stuckinoki

Hey ladies. Hope everybody is doing well.

Madird, you feeling any better today? Morning sickness must suck but on the bright side it means you've got a ton of HCG in your system!!! Grow bean, grow!

Dusty, any updates?

Hena, glad you enjoyed your weekend. It sounds like it was awful relaxing! I wish I could get in a hot tub and relax. I'm putting hot tub on my "must one day own" list!

Rjsmam, how are you! I feel like I haven't seen an update from you in a while!

Chrissy, how's TTC going? Where are you in your cycle?

I went to the doc today to get checked out. They want me to clear myself out and reset next cycle. I've already started my clomid so it won't be this cycle but next month on CD1 I take:
3x BC pill daily for CD1-7
2x BC pill daily for CD8-14
1x BC pill daily for CD15-AF

Doctor said this should kind of reset my hormones and stuff. He [and she! She called for a consult lol] agreed that Clomid should be making my periods lighter, definitely not heavier. I didn't go into work today, because my doc and work are on opposite sides of the island. Now I'm getting ready to start making dinner....raspberry walnut salad topped with goat cheese and homemade raspberry vinaigrette dressing. Soy/Brown suger pork chops with corn on the cob and dinner rolls. All served with a V8 fruit frusion mimosa!

I'm so hungry. I laid out on the beach today for 90 minutes and I am PAYING for it now. All of me is red. I keep forgetting that the sun here is so much closer than in the states!

Oh yeah, I finished "Lolita" OMG crazy crazy book. I'll definitely be reading it again!

Hope you ladies are having a good day!


----------



## Madrid98

Hi!!

Thanks for your lovely messages. It seems to be gradually improving. I'm much more comfortable today!!! Ms is still with me which I don't mind but tummy isn't hurting as much. 

I've got my antenatal appointment confirmed now for the 14th july. They've already booked me for the 18thbut on that date I'll be in Spain so they have no choice but to give another appointment. So excited!!!

Stuckinoki be careful with your skin. Sun is dangerous 

Hope you're all having a lovely day so far!!!


----------



## ChrissiK

Just a brief, rather disappointed update. I was supposed to ovulate these days, anytime between yesterday and tomorrow (my banner is the conservative estimate) and I am dry as can be, not the slightest ferning in the microscope and I fear that the same thing is happening that happened last cycle: EWCM & ovulation never come. I don't know why, before my husband had the VR I charted in preparation and had the most beautiful OV signs & pains, easy to pinpoint, alas no swimmer to meet the egg. Almost ready to go to the Doctor to have things checked out / monitored but not very hopeful to receive help. When I went right after the VR, the GP told me that there is no support available for me, since I already have kids and they are with the same partner. Not feeling to optimistic right now.


----------



## Madrid98

Aww ChrissiK I'm sorry you feel lost in your cycle. But it's true that once pressure is on we may lose control of the changes in our body. Last cycle when I got my bfp I had no idea I was O because I didn't have any ewcm. It was only when I used the opk that I noticed.
Also once you have kids is difficult to get fertility help/support from doctors in the uk. But don't worry too much just keep bd'ing & it'll happen.

XX


----------



## rjsmam

hey you guys!! :wave:

stuckinoki - so glad you got to talk to the doc - that af sounded monstrous, weird that it's heavier when the docs reckon it should be lighter? i had a really bad one too, but not quite that bad.. ooh and your dinner sounds FAB!

hena - yay for a testing date, i will keep everything crossed! the thermal baths sounds great :D but i guess dh has to protect those swimmers!

chrissi - sorry to hear about ov, did you say you're charting too? could it be a 'covert' ov that just has no signs? i guess the doc should at least give you advice/guidance even if no medical intervention.... :flow:

mzswiss - hope your journey home all goes ok 

madrid - glad the ms is easing.. and ya know you can still have twins with no history :winkwink: fraternal twins from 2 eggs! when is your scan date again? exciting!

afm - don't know if i'm coming or going!! trying to organise dh's party - his present - step son's b day next wk - remortgaging - taking dad into hospital tomorrow on lunch break (worry worry) 
something kinda positive - i was shortlisted for the job i applied for - eeek have an interview in 2wks - 2.5 hrs of it! psychometric test/pratical test/interview panel - terrifiying! been in current job for 11 yrs so rather daunting! :wacko:

not much to report on the ttc front, am continuing with temping and EPO - i did consider soy but think i'll leave it to next month as i'm now on cd 6

hope you've all had a lovely tuesday!

:flower:x


----------



## Hena

rj, how exciting you've been short listed!!! Don't be nervous, you have two weeks to prepare and if you've been at your job for 11 years I'm sure you know your stuff!

stuckinoki, that's quite the regiment you'll be going on! That's all if you don't get a bfp this cycle though, and I really hope you do and you never have to deal with a reset. Still, it must be a comfort to have some real medical advice after your nightmare af.

Chrissi, what a pain! Just because you have kids doesn't mean it's easy to have more. Will your GP at least perform some tests to confirm that you're ovulating? That would be a start. Or worst case, would you be able to get help in Germany?


----------



## mzswizz

Well ladies we made it back home from our trip around 4pm on tuesday. Ever since we stepped foot into our house we been BD'ing like crazy :haha: even though we just made it home from our little vacation, my parents are going ot of town again this weekend and DH wants to go but we have to see if we can on friday. Seems like somebody is vacation happy now. Well no real updates for me. Oh and my friend is in labor so good luck to her. But other than that nothing really. I just been taking my cod liver oil 1x a day since i got home. I dont think it changes my cm neither because its still the same before and after i take the supplement so thats a good sign because if there is a change in my cm i will know its my body and not the supplements. 

Hena-yay cant wait til sunday to see he results FXed. 

Stuckinoki-That seems like alot to reset a cycle. But hopefully you wont have to go through that and atleast now you know it was jus a crazy cycle. Most likely due to a thicker lining. 

RJ-Good luck for the job. I dont think you need to be worried though. With 11 years of experience, i know you will be the best at your new job. 

Chrissi-dont worry about nosigns of OV. some women dont get ewcm and still ovulate and end up with a BFP. my my my how the body works amazes me.


----------



## stuckinoki

I rarely have ewcm. It's usually watery for a day or two and then creamy. I did notice however, that using the mucinex really helped get the watery cm more watery!


----------



## mzswizz

I NEVER get ewcm unless its after DTD or during foreplay but other than that i never see it. So when i had loads of it like we dtd and it was no way anything couldve caused it, i was like is this ovulation? I hope it was because i had terrible sharp pains and then a day later loads of ewcm for like two days then it went back to normal.


----------



## stuckinoki

If you're getting EWCM after you DTD, it's actually just the leftover sperm coming back out.

I used to confuse the two! lol


----------



## mzswizz

I get those two confused myself sometimes but I think I figured out which is which. Usually I have ewcm when dtd and after it is mixed with the spermies. I just wish I knew what was happening with my body :haha:. All I can do is just BD until something happens :rofl:


----------



## Hena

mzswizz said:


> I get those two confused myself sometimes but I think I figured out which is which. Usually I have ewcm when dtd and after it is mixed with the spermies. I just wish I knew what was happening with my body :haha:. All I can do is just BD until something happens :rofl:

That is my favourite part of ttc!!! 

I'm kind of bummed out today, my temp was down this morning, only 0.3 degrees (F) and still above the cover, but it made me so happy to see all those lovely high temps on my chart :cry: well, we'll see. Acording to my old cycles I'm technically late already, so I guess I should hold on to some hope. Let's see if I make it to Sunday without AF.......... Oh, but weird thing on my way home today I felt very uncomfortable on the train, so wet I was afraid AF had come and I was going to bleed through my trousers, but when I got home it turned out it was only lots of watery cm. Bluch. 

gl to your friend, mzswizz! I hope your kids can be playmates someday soon!!


----------



## Madrid98

Hena I hope you'll get your bfp on Sunday. What happened to you today is very common sign between pregnant women, fx'd is good for you.

XX


----------



## rjsmam

just a quick hello tonight ladies as i'm dog tired.... :flower: my lovely dad was in for his hernia op and all went well.. i always worry as he has a rare type of leukemia which is in remission (hairy cell leukemia) but he will hopefully be home tomorrow & i'll try persuade him to come stay with us for a day or two....

hope you're all well & had a lovely thursday.... hena, being kinda late sounds promising!!!

:kiss:
x


----------



## mzswizz

RJ-:hugs: for your dad. Hope he gets well soon.

Madrid-Hows the pregnancy going?

Hena-High temps and technically late sounds good. Especially the feeling "wet" part.

AFM, my body is going crazy. Okay first the horrible sharp pains that made me squat for almost 5 minutes the day before the trip. Then loads of EWCM the next morning and lasting til the next day. During the trip, dry cm until DH and I dtd in the shower :haha:. Reminder: wasnt taking the cod liver oil supplements. Arrived home tuesday evening and was DTD alot. Also started taking the cod liver oil supplements but figured out they dont have any affect on my cm. DTD yesterday morning and usually leftover spermies come out throughout the day and thats it. But we didnt dtd last night so tell me why i am having loads of lotiony white cm :wacko:?! I mean i keep feeling wet. And its not like its only a little bit. Every time I wipe, its alot on the tissue like its leftover spermies coming out but I know that cant be possible. I even had to wipe it out of my underwear. I mot likely have to change underwear because I feel cold and wet. Ugh this cm is different than my usual cm.


----------



## Madrid98

mzswizz I also had white lotion like cm during my tww & it's still here, at times quite a lot. I don't think the cod liver oil has nothing to do with it. I hope it's the beginning of your bfp symptoms. 

Rjsman glad that your dads op went well. It's so distressing when our love ones are in pain. I'm sure with your care, cuddles and xx he'll recover very soon. 
Also good luck with the job interview. I'm sure you'll be fine though. 

I'm ok thanks mzswizz! With all symptoms getting more & more obvious by the hour. My bbs are sensitive & hurting, ms & like indigestion pain, & weird dreams. I'm enjoying every minute even if I may be uncomfortable sometimes particularly with the bloating like a football bit, lol. 
I've got my appt with the midwife on the 14th July. I've got the letter today. Also I've found out today I've passed all my exams. So no complaining from me. 

Xx


----------



## mzswizz

Thats great madrid. Love to hear nothing but good news on your side. The thing that confuses me is the fact that all this started happening 2 days after AF stopped (which usually af lasts 7 days but stopped around cd5 or cd6 and also cycle is 35 days but was 23 days last time). I noticed that af came ended around what wouldve been OV time if i didnt have a super early AF. And knowing that its my body doing this and not the cod liver oil sends me into a loop. Wonder if my body stopped AF early so it can go through with the OV process? Whatever it means, i am thinking the sharp pains caused a cyst to burst and it geared up OV right after early and short AF. Which would put me into the tww now. But who knows. All i noticed is that i have alot of cm and i had a few sharp pains in my bbs and on the left side ovaries part. Dont even get me started on the lower back pain. My body just isn agreeing with me today.


----------



## dusty_sheep

Not the greatest news from here.

First of all, I got my injection yesterday, so I should ov some time today. We were supposed to BD last night, which ended in a total disaster as DH's little friend didn't want to cooperate. 

I can't help it, but I'm so mad and disappointed:nope:. Normally I'd say, "hey, there're other ways to have fun, let's just cuddle a little". But last night, I was just so sad that we didn't get to BD. I feel like a failure because basically, whatever I did, I didn't get his "little friend" to stand up.:cry:

And I wouldn't be so stressed out about all this if we'd get more than max. 6 cycles of clomid etc. paid by my insurance. Hubby didn't exactly know that yesterday was -the- day, but I guess I still passed on my nervousness to him. The day was just bad, to begin with - lots of stress with the LO who was so moody all day long, then at night she didn't want to sleep and kept waking up.

I really don't know how people manange to get to conceive a #2 - I find it very difficult to relax and settle back with a grumpy toddler in the house.:growlmad:

I will come back with individual replies later - crying toddler around...


----------



## stuckinoki

Sorry to hear that dusty! Ugh, I've had instances like that too so I completely understand how freaking frustrating it is! Especially when you're paying for it out of your own pocket.

Hena, that's good news about the watery cm! It's a good sign. I hope your temp goes back up tomorrow...it's possible that you're having an implantation dip now.

mzswizz, I don't know how your can possibly 'BD until something happens' My crazy obsessive self could never not temp, opk and check my cervix on a daily basis...I HAVE to know what's going on in my cycle or I'll go insane! In my defense we are having lots of problems ttc and getting the bean to stick so obsessive is warranted! lol

madrid, glad your dad's operation went well. How long has he been in remission? Hairy cell is pretty rare!!! Like less than 1500 cases a year rare!

I feel like I'm missing people so please forgive me. I need to make another doctor's appointment. I'm not sure what's going on with my body recently but I'm requiring way more sleep than normal [like an unhealthy amount]

We had our clinic picnic today! I made shish kabobs; there was pasta chicken, salmon...the works. Everything way great! Except that pretty much the moment we got there dark clouds rolled in and the sky opened up. I've never seen so much rain move so quickly!

I still got to snorkel a little bit too, when the rain let up. I saw a puffer fish and a blue starfish...that's it. There wasn't much reef where we were. I also didn't stay in the water long because a couple people have drowned at that beach [drunk and swimming at night during a typhoon] but still! The thought of someones dead body floating out to see in the same place I was swimming really freaked me out.

I came home at 130 and slept until 5. I'm still ridiculously exhausted. I don't know what's wrong with me!


----------



## ChrissiK

Hi everybody,

I haven't been online yesterday, because I needed to take a break and regroup.
Things have been quite frustrating here.

Dusty - I am SO glad you wrote. Because after DTD every other day for the last week (just in case, I could not pinpoint OV this month), my DH went on strike. First he flat our refused, then I cried (because theoretical there could still be a chance), then he gave in, but his body did not cooperate. After an hour of exercise, we gave up. I was so disappointed, but also feeling bad for him.

So I decided that if I am not pregnant this week, I will apply for the university job that I have a good chance of getting, even though it will be full-time and 1hs drive away. I am not even in the same country with my DH for the next two OVs, so I might as well start working - the university year will be over by the time I could theoretically give birth.

I will also go to the Dr when AF comes and talk about options. Surely there must be something the NHS can do for me, even though it is secondary infertility with the same partner. I know that they won't pay for IVF but I just want some Clomid to begin with...

So that's that. 

PS: Hena - your signs sound great. I always had extra CM when I fell pregnant (which is used to form the mucus plug to seal the cervix).


----------



## stuckinoki

Sorry to hear that Chrissi! It's really frustrating when my DH doesn't cooperate so I can't imagine what you're going through.

Have you tried spicing it up a bit? I know my DH and I had a really rough time during my May cycle because the only time I was asking him to BD was when I was ovulating...not during the TWW and not leading up to Oing.

He was really frustrated and then we talked about it and I realized that it's just as stressful for our men to perform on command for us. I also realized that he was bored with our boring missionary routine 3x a month....so I tried new stuff for him [no butt sex....I'm scared of it] but I definitely got out of my comfort zone. In return our last cycle was amazing...we didn't get pregnant but we had a ton of quality sex.

They say that the better the sex, the better the chance of conception. Gourmet sex, I call it :D

So to wrap it up, sorry you're frustrated....


----------



## mzswizz

Chrissi and dusty-:hugs: it will be okay. Our men usually dont work well under pressure. I think by me not knowing when i OV etc helps ease the tension and stress for the both of us. And spicing it up really does help.

Stuckinoki-my my my how mother nature really lets her presence be known. It was storming over here yesterday also. And i totally agree, i wouldve freaked out thinking about swimming in the area where peoe died its just an eerie creepy feeling. also if i dont know then it is less stress on the both of us when it comes to dtd. Its just like we are not even thinking about it and just having fun which is much better. 

AFM, Well good morning. DH and i havent been dtd much but i dont mind seeing that he is super tired when he comes home and i just want to cuddle. Next month, i start school so i will have something to keep me occupied. I am taking 4 classes. 2 online and 2 on campus. So until the kids starting rolling around, my mind will be more on finishing school and getting my degree. My friend had her baby via c-section so congrats to her. Other than that no updates. I have been more on lazy mode and also its been storming over here alot.


----------



## dusty_sheep

mzswizz - I'm really impressed how you manage to relax regarding TTC, wish I could do the same.:flower: 

stockinoki - Gourmet sex... sounds funny but then again true.

RJ - so sorry to hear about your dad, but hope you enjoyed the visit.

Madrid - how are things today?

Chrissi - I really thought I was the only one who's married to someone who doesn't get all horny about "making a baby". Still, very sorry you too, had such a bad night when trying to DTD.

AFM...

today would be the last day where DTD might end up in a pregnancy. Hubby doesn't know, I do. And I find it really hard to secretely hope for us to :sex: while my DH still thinks we will just cuddle and watch a movie. I try to tell myself, that there will be another chance next cycle, so I don't get all nervous again.

Spicing things up a little sounds like a good thing - it's just that yesterday, I did anything I could imagine to get DH into the "mood" - I have to admit, however, that I'm not the kind of person who loves to get dressed all sexy does a striptease and that kind of stuff to get her DH hot. Anyway, the more we tried, the less "things" worked. I'm afraid that the fear of failing is still there with hubby, today. 

So right now, I really don't know how this night will end. We might get to DTD, try and fail again, or just cuddle.:shrug:


----------



## Hena

Hi Everyone! Thank you for all the reasuring words, I was afraid I was out this month....guess I should hold out hope a little longer after all. My temp was back up a bit today, not as high as before but still.....

Dusty- I hope you get to dtd tonight! My sil told me they were only able to conceive #2 becuase her parents were willing to take #1 overnight on a regular basis :haha: her exact words were "that's why God gave us grandparents" Fingers crossed for you and your DH. Stress is the worst for ttc. Good luck!

Chrissi- the jobs sounds very interesting, might you apply even if you are pregnant? Are you a teacher/professor?

RJ-So glad your Dad's op went well. I hope his recovery goes well too, a few days with a doting daughter should help! How's the party planning going?

Madrid- It's great to hear that everything is going so well! Only two weeks until your first appt, how exciting! Mega congrats on the exam results too, what an accomplishment!

Stuckinoki- It sounds like you're feeling better now. Hope the doctor can shed some more light on everything that's going on. You're absolutely right, you can be as obsessive as you want/need and nobody here will judge you for it! Whatever it takes to get your forever baby!!!

mzwsizz-have you actually done a pregnancy test in the past month? I know you had a period and you said it was real bleeding, but I keep thinking of my friend who had periods as heavy as her normal ones for the first 5 months. I'm not trying to get your hopes up, I'm sure it's very unlikey but if you have an ic hanging around it might be worth checking?

afm..........I'm playing it cool. It's Canada Day and I'm totally not homesick (go me) because I know I'll be seeing everyone in just a couple of weeks :happydance: DH had a job interview in Bern today that went very well so fingers crossed. It would mean I could finally quit teaching English and go back to my first love, archaeology:thumbup: It would also be better for our family life when we have a LO (the reason he applied in the first place) because we'd both have regular working hours and more money. Here's hoping!


----------



## mzswizz

Dusty-Hopefully you will be able to DTD without any stress. When it came to dressing all sexy and doing little strip teases, I was sooooo shy. But after awhile, I loosened up and just thought about being in a happy place and dancing like I was home by myself. Its sexy but funny but its me so he likes it.

Hena-I havent taken a HPT even though, I was tempted too. Im just pretty much playing the waiting game. IF af decides to go back to 35 days (which hasnt been the case these past few months) then my next af is due july 23rd but looking at how its been, it can come as soon as 23 days.


----------



## ChrissiK

Ahh... the job question - that's an interesting topic!

I'd love to hear about everybody else! Hena - archaeology - how cool! How far is it Bern for you?

I have a PhD in Comparative Literature, but when the kids were little I taught mainly business German to companies in the evening (so DH could watch the kids). But I always wanted to go back at teach literature at the university. When we move to England I was lucky enough to teach German Conversation, which led to a semester of Intro to German literature at Newcastle University - I had sent blind resumees to see if anybody needed help and they had somebody out on sabbatical...
For next year they have an opening to cover 10 months of maternity leave (the irony!!!!), which would be a full position. Unfortunately it is also a 1h drive ONE way, so I am trying to decide whether I would want to be away for so much - and I would definitely need child care / Au Pair...

So what do you other ladies do?


----------



## mzswizz

I am majoring in Nursing so i can become a Registered Nurse (R.N.) and I want to work in a private office with ob/gyns.


----------



## Hena

Your background is so interesting Chrissi! I can see why you'd hesitate to take something that requires 2hours round trip...I'm sure it would feel great to be back in the university setting though. 
I'm hoping to finally do my PhD if DH gets this job in Bern. It's far enough from Zurich that we'd have to move, but better now than after we have kids in school, eh? 

mzswizz, does this mean I have to wait unitl the 23rd to know if you might me pregnant? I'll go crazy! :winkwink: it's so funny how excited I get for all of you, even never having met you!


----------



## rjsmam

Hey ladies - happy Friday!

chrissi - think you're doing the right thing applying for the job... but hoping for your bfp first! think a trip to the doc to chat about your options is defo worthwhile. your career sounds v interesting! 

dusty sheep - so sorry you're feeling the stress -as the other ladies mentioned i reckon it happens to lots of us... (totally understand the pressure of 'knowing' when dh doesnt!) hoping that everything falls into place tonight and you have a relaxing eve & toddler sleeps like a babe

stuckinoki - your picnic sounds fab - do you work with local people or is it an army base (sorry i might have got that totally wrong and not army at all!) it sounds idyllic where you live! wonder what the tiredness is all about - maybe bit low after that mega af....

mzswiss - you're classes sound great - good for you. congrats to your friend, hoepfully you will have a playmate for her soon

madrid - how is everything - glad to hear you enjoying all your wee preg symptoms - has it sunk in for hubbie yet? i usually find it takes them the longest!

hena - happy canada day!!! to be honest i didn't know there was such a day - what a great idea. i've also heard increased cm is a great sign - you're still in the game!! fingers crossed for your oh. arg am so jealous - i've never studied it but i love archaeology! 

good call chrissi - am also interested (or just nosy!) :^o about what everyone else does... i currently work in IT Outsourcing as an operations manager. Our clients are interesting although it sounds dull! the new job i've applied for is for a different role, for our regional police force support staff (crime analyst). the successful candidate studies for relevant diploma etc so am v keen. apart from this i am also studying towards ba hons in history with open uni

my dad got on good and i took him home at lunch time - no dramas - phew. yes hairy cell is extremely rare - it took a long time for them to figure out why he was so unwell. he's been in remission for 10yrs thanks goodness 

well as dad is home safe, it's friday after a long wk and as i have friends in town I am visiting them shortly with plans to have some :wine: i'm cd8 - wont go over the top but will take the chance while i can!


:flower:
x


----------



## mzswizz

Hena-I dont think you will have to wait that long. I will probably do a test at the end of each week starting next week :haha:. So atleast I would know whats going on and if I should expect AF or not this month. Im excited for everyone else just like you. I guess its a BNB thing that once you start chatting away with women who are very supportive and helpful then you have no choice but to be friends :haha:

RJ-Im hoping he will be able to have a playmate soon also. My friend had her baby and my sister is around 5 months pregnant so whenever we do have children, hoping they will be close to either or.

AFM, after DH and I pay the bills, we will see if we are going to be able to go on yet another trip this weekend :happydance:. Hopefully we can go because I love just being free from all the stress and just having fun.


----------



## stuckinoki

ChrissiK said:


> So what do you other ladies do?

I'm a dental technician.


----------



## stuckinoki

OMG. I just need to vent for a minute.

I'm part of another forum, and I've been there a long time. We have a stickied thread with the link to all of our FF charts and where we are in our cycles. Etc. I saw that there wasn't one done yet for July so I took the initiative to make one on my own...it looks extra pretty.

A bunch of people commented and loved the new layout etc...and then some girl got all butt hurt because she did the last few threads...and this whole passive aggressive thing started.

I'm so over the f-ing drama on that forum. Everybody is mean and rude to one another and about every three months there is some huge melt down of people complaining about Admin and Admin banning people.

Now there's nobody left on that forum to begin with [90% of members left after the last drama] Ugh! I'm just so frustrated, and I think I'm ready to cut the cord and delete my account over there. Which makes me sad because I've been there for freaking ever and there are a few people that I've made friends with and I don't want to just disappear but I don't think I'm going to stay.

/end rant/


----------



## Hena

:hugs:stuckinoki I will never understand how people regress to highschool drama when they're adults...and on the internet to boot! Why don't you just keep up with your friends and ignore the others? Just don't let youself reply when you know someone is being argumentative?

Well ladies, I'm feeling very down today. Woke up feeling like AF was here, it wasn't, but I can feel it coming. My temp was down again too :cry: I don't know how we can do better than we did this month with timing bd, etc. I'm so depressed....going to eat chocolate and watch idiot TV. Hope you all have a better Saturday than me!


----------



## stuckinoki

Sorry to hear that Hena :/ I mean, technically you're not out until the witch shows, but I know what you mean. I wake up _knowing_ that AF is here. Unfortunately, a woman's intuition is usually pretty damning. 

DH and I have just been hanging out watching movies and eating things I deep fried. It's been a very very lazy saturday.

I wonder if it has something to do with the weather, it has been crazy overcast today and I have 0% energy. It took literally all I had to get dressed and go to the post office this morning to mail my packages.


----------



## ChrissiK

Oh Hena - I hope it's not what you think! You did everything right, hopefully you will be rewarded for it! 
It's not over until the fat witch sings erm comes!

Stuckinoki - some people seem to be even more immature in the anonymity of the internet! Sorry you were at the receiving end of this after you put some effort in! You never know, this upset woman might have just had AF arrive and took it out on you!
BTW - do I remember right and you are on Japan? What brought you there?

Hope everybody is having a good weekend. We are planning a traditional 4th of July BBQ (one day early) tomorrow for all our British friends. No fireworks though.


----------



## stuckinoki

Chrissi, we aren't having fireworks here either, so DH and I are just going to make some cheeseburgers and corn on the cob in honor of the fourth of july.

We are here in Japan on military orders for 18months [fingers crossed] I can't wait to get back to the states, although DH really wants to get stationed in Italy next [I'm really really homesick for the states] With any luck we'll be back in North Carolina before 2012.


----------



## ChrissiK

I'm sure it would be very interesting to live in a country so culturally different as Japan! But what I nightmare with the tsunami and the nuclear melt-down threat! Where you affected?

After 12 years US, I was happy to move closer to home (England being relatively close to Germany in comparison). Right now we are waiting to hear whether we will stay another 2 years, after that it might be China (or back to the US).

I always dreamed to have a baby in each continent, though I doubt Australia and Antarctica are in our cards! :rofl:


----------



## stuckinoki

We weren't affected by the tsunami or meltdown at all. It was scary though standing on our balcony waiting for the wave to come and destroy the beach. It wasn't big enough to talk about, probably like 6feet by the time it reached us.

It has driven up produce prices though.


----------



## Madrid98

Hi ladies!!

So sorry I haven't been around but I've been very busy. As I mentioned before my daughter is going to spend the summer with grandparents and there's so much to prepare for her trip.

Went to the doctor yesterday to try to convince him to send me for a scan but he was as inflexible as an iron pole. And he started lecturing me about if it's meant to happen will happen and I have to relax and leave nature take its course,.......... By the time I left the gp surgery I was tired and I've noticed my twinges in my cervix & like a discharge. As soon as I got home I went to check and I had a stain in my knickers like cm mixed with brownish blood. I panicked and thought it was the beginning of another mc but since I haven't had any more. On the contrary I've been having more symptoms or they've become more acute as my bbs getting so full, particularly the left one.
But with all these events I've arrived to the conclusion that to a certain extend the gp is right. There's nothing I can do about it and seeing something in a scan doesn't give me a 100% chance of staying ok for the whole pregnancy. So I've decided I'm going to enjoy every day & stop panicking about every single thing. If it's destined it´ll happen.

Hena same goes to you. Don't feel down until you're sure you aren't pregnant. In all my pregnancies I've always felt as if af was coming but it didn't. Symptoms are very similar so just hang in there.

Stuckinoki don't get upset about people who have nothing better to do than to upset others. It's very sad they use their frustrations to hurt others. School playground behaviour indeed!!

Regarding my job I'm a civil servant at present. As soon as I finish my studies I'm out of there. Can't stand it but it pays the bills in the meantime.
Chrissik your job sounds like my ideal job. That's exactly what I'm studying for. You mentioned you have a PhD in Comparative Literature. What does it entail exactly? Is it regarding comparing texts from different ages & the development of literature? I'm intrigue because Literature is my favourite subject.

Sorry if I've forgotten any of you in my message but I have to go now and this is far too long as it is already. 

Hope you're enjoying your weekend!!!

XX


----------



## mzswizz

Well bad morning ladies for me. And the venting and ranting begins....Right now even though DH and I were inseparable, I have slept in the guest room last night. DH and i got into a VERY HEATED argument to the point i walked last night to do a 35 minute walk to calm down. I slept in the other room because I dont feel comfortable sleeping next to him at the moment. Even though we hugged, said good night, kissed, and said i love you, it didnt feel right. I guess TTC will be put on hold. Im starting to feel down about everything and feel like Im not going to be blessed with children so why even TTC. :cry: I just feel so distraught and I just need to get away. My whole world just crashed down on me and I just feel like a failure at this point. I guess I can just go and hang out somewhere by myself or ball my eyes out with tears. Sorry if i brought the day down for anybody. I just needed to talk.

Madrid-If you DTD maybe thats where the brown is coming from. Also its not to bleed in the first trimester. Everything will be okay.

Stuckinoki-Dont let them get to you. Many women are immature instead of venting, they take it out on everyone around them. Just ignore the negativity.

Hena-Its not over until AF shows her face. FXed she wont for you.


----------



## stuckinoki

Sorry you're having a rough time of it mzswizz; I know my DH and I have had arguments like that before....where even though you call a truce and apologize you still don't quite feel like making up yet :( In fact, if it makes you feel any better tonight will probably be one of those nights for me as well. I can just feel a huge fight brewing.

I'm sorry you have to go through that, hopefully tomorrow is a better day.


----------



## stuckinoki

Madrid, brown blood is old blood. Did you BD recently? Sometimes that irritates the cervix.


----------



## mzswizz

stuckinoki said:


> Sorry you're having a rough time of it mzswizz; I know my DH and I have had arguments like that before....where even though you call a truce and apologize you still don't quite feel like making up yet :( In fact, if it makes you feel any better tonight will probably be one of those nights for me as well. I can just feel a huge fight brewing.
> 
> I'm sorry you have to go through that, hopefully tomorrow is a better day.

I hope you dont have to go through any arguments today. We didnt even call a truce nor apologize. So everything is just hitting me hard today I just dont know what to do.


----------



## ChrissiK

Oh mzswizz - that sounds terrible! I hope the storm has cleared the air and you can find common ground again. TTC is a lot of stress and I am amazed by how many relationships break apart over it. Maybe you need to have a talk and express your fears and hopes, how the other one makes you feel sometimes (without being accusatory). Your are on edge because of the TTC, maybe he is too? And its just coming out projected onto another topic?
Remember how happy you were when you found each other. Worst case scenario is that you don't get pregnant AND lose each other for support. So hang on to your man, he might be hurting, too but is not able to express it in a constructive way!

Madrid - when I was 12 weeks pregnant with my first, I bled "old blood". I was so freaked out, I even had an amnio. Turns out the placenta hit a blood vessel when implanting, bleed into the amniotic fluid and then slowly seeped out. But it scared me big time! Hope it all turns out well!

BTW: Comparative Literature means you study/compare literature of different languages. So in my case I wrote a thesis about German, French and English travelogues to the South Pacific in the 18th Century (yes, I know - not very applicable for real life, but it did get published.) Here is a link to it, if you're interested:
https://www.wallstein-verlag.de/9783892448082.html

Hena - any further signs of AF? Hope not!!!!


----------



## Hena

Madrid, what a scare you had with the blood, don't worry though, like the others said it could just have been from intercourse, or something equally innocent. I'm glad your symptoms are strong again, it must give you comfort knowing your baby is growing! Your attitute is amazing, you bouyed me up from my self-pity in a big way. I'm still pretty sure this is AF becuase very shortly after my last post the cramping started, and I had a bit of blood a few hours ago, but after reading your post I think I'm in a better place about it.

mzswizz, massive :hugs: for you. I know how bad it can be, even in the most loving, happiest couples. In our relationship it's usually job stress boiling over to the point where the tiniest word out of place can cause an explosion. You can imagine in a bi-lingual household how dangerous that can be. The most important thing to remember at times like this is how great it is when you're not fighting, and put in perspective the amount of time you spend loving each other versus the amount of time you spend feeling like this. Your love is worth a few bad days, isn't it? :hugs: That's my 2 cents anyway. I hope you and DH are able to kiss and make up by tonight so you can salvage the weekend.


----------



## Hena

Chrissi, we were tying at the same time! :haha: Thanks for sharing the link, I find it very interesting. My favourite German prof at university did his PhD in comparative lit German English and Italian. I can't remember what his thesis was at the moment...a very interesting collection of short stories I'm sure you've heard of but the name escapes me.


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks ladies. I have written a letter to express how i feel and it will be waiting for him when he gets home. Every time i try and get everything out that im feeling, he always interrupts and asks questions and when im done answering, what i say next i either forget or it doesnt have any relevance. Hoping we can just figure out what to do and move on from it. Also i am having sharp pains on my left ovary side again. Feels kind of close to AF cramps.

Hena & Chrissi-I would like to say thank you for helping me. I greatly appreciate it :hugs:. Also Hena keep us updated on the bleeding. Hopefully it doesnt turn into AF but you know how we women get once we see blood...prepare for the worst comes to mind.


----------



## Hena

Writing a letter was a great idea. That way he can read all of your concerns without extra emotion and ask questions when he's done. Hope it works!! :hugs:

I had more blood last time I went to the toilet. It's very very very light, like I don't even need to line my inderwear with toilet paper, but I think it's time to accept that it's the :witch: If I weren't so many days dpo I'd think it could be IB, but 13dpo is just too late to hope for that. Looking for a bright side....I can go out and have a drink with my baby bro when I visit! I'd rather tell him he's going to be an uncle, but a few beers will make me forget all about it :winkwink:


----------



## mzswizz

Hena-Dont want to get you excited or drive you crazy but....one of the women in the other thread I am on hd late implantation like around 13dpo. The day before her AF was due so she thought AF then after that day no more blood. Few days later she got her BFP. So until it becomes a normal AF flow it is possible. Even though now I may have put you in :wacko: mode


----------



## dusty_sheep

Hey you, we're having a busy weekend here with the Lo and everything, and it took me all day long to write your replies (been on and off computer), so I might be not up to date anymore as there've come a lot of new replies since I started writing.

*stockinoki* - I guess that's the bad thing about getting emotionally involved in things that happen on the internet. Just like in RL, you meet nice people and others you simply don't get along with. I've had a simliar experience in another forum, and I still visit and post there once in a blue moon, but not on a regular basis anymore.

*Hena* - I can so understand your disappointment. Still, you don't know for sure yet. Chocolate and idiot tv is a good idea, just make sure you don't get too depressed, okay?:hugs:

*mzswizz* - I was hoping you'd be on a trip now, but I read you had an argument with your DH. I know that some days, you just don't feel like TTC, because the relationship is not okay. Still, I'm very sure that you guys get it sorted a little. Has this cycle passed for you without DTD? 

*RJ* - nothing wrong about a glass of wine every now and then, otherwise TTC would be even more depressing than it can be at times.

*Madrid* - congrat on passing your exams, I have yet to do mine. And I can so relate to your wanting to get an US to make sure everything is alright. But yes, actually there's nothing you can do right now, except wait and hope.

Chrissi - I know how much it sucks to apply for jobs when you actually hope that you'll be pregnant by that time. I'd definitely go for that job, and if you get pregnant, you can still quit or ask for less working hours? Because if you don't take a job because you might be pregnant when it starts, you will regret that even more in case you aren't pregnant then (though I hope you get pregnant some time soon:winkwink:) Plus, nobody can expect you to "know" at this time - most women find out around week 4-8)

I am just a mom right now, home with the LO. She'll start day care pretty soon and I'll start an office job a little later and take some business classes at college alongside.

AFM

Hehe, we did it.:happydance: twice:shhh: This is TMI, but I was on top, so I don't know how much of the :spermy: hit the goal. But once things worked really well, I didn't want to change positions anymore. 

You guys were so right, because this was such a good quality:sex: and if I do get pregnant, I will remember how much fun we had when conceiving:haha:

I think it was a good decision to not tell DH about my ov days. After the desaster on Thursday, I didn't mention:sex: anymore, and I haven't been talking about conceiving #2 in a while. So, last night, it was all DH's decision to try again - and it worked!

Guess that means that in 2 weeks, I will know more. Because still, the chances to get pregnant are only about 20 %.

So, here's the facts:

After taking clomid and US, I got the injection that's supposed to make you ov on Thursday noon. Ov should be about 36 hours later, i.e. last night (Friday) when we DTD.

However, I had some kind of cramps (like when you ov) on Thursday morning already. So I don't really know when it happened. But... we DTD on Wed night as well, so I should be covered:dust:


----------



## Hena

YAY for dtd Dusty!!!! :happydance: I always laugh when people say "just" a mom or "just" a housewife, because to me that would be one of the hardest jobs I can imagine! So much of my sanity depends on my hours out of the house engrossed in something entirely seperate from my home life that I can't imagine the 24-hour a day job that you have, with no pay or benefits, hats off to you for doing an important and difficut job.

lol, mzswizz, now I'm hopeful again :winkwink: 

Theoretically, how many days past implantation would a test work? On the off-chance that this isn't really AF, could I reliably test tomorrow morning, or would that be too eary? I've had a few more drops (not even really spots) the only time I've seen blood like this before has been right after a bath at the very begining or very end of AF when you get a sort of red-brown watery spot on the paper, know what I mean? Gah, I'm going to make myself crazy :wacko: lol.


----------



## mzswizz

*Dusty*-Seeing that my cycles are all over the place, I have no clue what could possibly be OV week. I dont think Im out but then again from seeing all the signs of OV last week I think it passed already. I hope we can sort things out.

*Hena*-I would say 3 or 4 days after implantation would be more idealistic or just to make sure a week. HCG rises every 2 to 3 days so you should be able to get results a few days later.

As for me I am sulking terribly. I was in our bedroom and saw that he has his wedding ring on the dresser. HE NEVER TAKES IT OFF :cry:. I dont know what to do at the moment. He hasnt even texted or call me. The last time I heard from him was when he said bye when he was leaving for work. Why does these things happen to me :cry:


----------



## Hena

Oh mzswizz! :hugs: my DH did that to me once early in our marriage. It's so hurtful and unnecessary! Is there anything you can do to take your mind off of things for a few hours? You've already written your letter, and focusing on things will only make you feel worse.


----------



## mzswizz

Well I started cleaning up and feeding the dogs and now I am going to listen to music. Music always brings out my emotions and usually when I dance and my feelings go with it so Im just going to listen to music. And yes it is very hurtful and I had put his wedding band on top of my letter. I did have my wedding band and ring on there also but felt incomplete so its back on my finger where it belongs.


----------



## Madrid98

Hi again!!

mzswizz please don't worry about your argument or him taking off the ring. It could well be he's only done it in the heat of the moment or just to hurt you because he's also hurt about your argument. It's understandable to have arguments with our husbands, partners, children, & whoever that shares his/her life with us. It's part of relationships & to a certain extend is also healthy. We can't be always in :cloud9: because it'd be far too boring. 
The letter is a very good idea. You have a chance to express how you feel and your worries to him & he'll be able to read it at his own pace & to realise the way to move forward.
As I've told you before I've been married for many years and believe me when I say that the best medicine for a good marriage is communication. There's no point in keeping to yourself how you feel and to expect the other to understand because none of us are mind readers. If we say how we feel as soon as things happen we may clear the air before it builds into a huge balloon.:cry:
I'm sure you're going to be fine. Just listen to each other & with love & understanding you'll work it out. Ttc puts a lot of pressure on us even if we don't realise it at times.:flower:

Dusty_sheep well done with your bd'ing. You've covered all the O days so you should be fine. It's a question of time before you'll know. Fx'd.

Chrissik I think is very interesting. I never thought about comparative literature but taking into account I speak both English and Spanish that could be a possibility for my thesis. I haven't had a chance to check the link but I will.

Hena hang in there :hugs:. I hope it'll be just ib & that you can join me in bump world. 

rjsman how are you? Is your dad better? Did you have fun at your friends? I'm sure you did :happydance:

Stuckinoki is this the first time you've been away from home for so long? I don't know any more what being home sick means. I always find myself as if I don't belong either here nor in Spain. I don't think I could ever go back to live there again.

I've been out with the children shopping again for my dd :blush:. We have everything ready for her; I only need to be ready for it myself but I think that's impossible. You can't learn to live away from your dd even if it's only for a few weeks :sad2: 
I'm feeling ok today so far so good :thumbup:. I got cheap poundland tests just to have a go and see how things are going and the pic is attached. I'm drinking milk. I love full fat milk & I usually don't drink it but I'm just enjoying it so much these days. I'm taking advantage of not having to count fat or calories :munch: 

XX
 



Attached Files:







004.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Hena

What a beautiful line, Madrid!!! :happydance:

I'm glad you said what you did about being homesick (or not) I feel the same. I don't even know what to say when people ask where I'm from :haha: I had to make a conscience choice to consider "home" to be wherever I share a bed with my DH. I think one reason I love Switzerland so much is that it's neutral territory for us: neither of us is Swiss, so we're on even footing so to speak. Still, I wish Star Trek style transporters would hurry up and be invented so I could see my fam more often :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks Madrid for the advice and PMA. Also loving your lovely lines. :hugs:

Well I just spoke with DH for the first time and cried my eyes out and I cant wait until he gets home because he now knows how Im feeling and he said we can sit down and talk about everything or we can just move on from it, its all up to me. For once, Im not forced into anything. Im hoping this will all work out and everything will get better. Im just praying this whole thing makes us closer.


----------



## ChrissiK

Good news then, Mzswizz! Phew!
Hope it all works out tonight. Just make a point to also listen to his side of the story after he read your letter. people can perceive the same situation so differently, esp. man and woman! I agree with Madrid that communication lines NEED to stay open, otherwise it's downhill from there. And for two people where one of them is a non-native speaker in an argument it is even easier to misinterpret. I learned the hard way (after 13 years of marriage) that he often means something else than I heard. He calls it "worst interpretation possible" selective hearing!:winkwink:

As for being homesick - I haven't lived in Germany for over 15 years, so when I visit I see everything through the eyes of a stranger, yet I don't feel rooted in the US or the UK either. Home is where my family unit is.
I like the UK as neutral territory, too. While I had to bend over backwards (green card, drivers license etc) in the US, it is now payback time and HE had to do all that (because my German passport gives me the same rights as Brits). 

Madrid - I admire you sending your dd to grandparents (how old is she?). I have not done that step. The closest we came was last year when my dad watched the kids for 5 days at OUR house so that DH and I could go to Iceland... alone!!!

We are having a big 4th of July party tomorrow, mainly work people. I've been preparing food ALL day!

I had this freak incident yesterday that I check my saliva during the day and it ferned. It didn't do it that morning or later one, but just in case we :sex:


----------



## mzswizz

DH and i are both from miami. Our houses were less than 10 minutes away. So we were raised in the same area. But our home is wherever we rest our heads at. But we will always represent where we from especially when it comes to songs and sports teams :haha:. When it comes to communication, if i am upset, i have selective hearing but if im calm i understand. My communication is weak. I can have everything i want to say to him in my head and the minute its time for me to act on it, i freeze up. Im not really open when it comes with me and how i feel until it blows the top off the house. I guess it was because of the horrible life i went through. Where i had to just keep everything bottled up inside of me so i got use to it. I been through sooooo much that an abusive relationship is just rubbing the surface. I think thats what also has me in a fright to speak up for myself. I have to put it in my head that he is here to help support love care cherish appreciate grow with me and not against.


----------



## Madrid98

I'm glad you're working out your differences mzswizz! 

Chrissi my daughter is 11 years old. I never had the courage to send her in the past because I thought she was too young but I think now is a good age as she's very sensible but still a child.
I'll worry every minute no matter what. 

XX


----------



## Hena

She'll have a grand time Madrid, I was 11 the first time I went away without my parents, in my case it was to my Godparents' house in New Jersey and it remains one of my greatest memories, I felt so grown-up but totally safe at the same time. I'm sure it's not easy for Mamma though :winkwink:

Sounds like things are going to be okay mzswizz! Good luck tonight!

rjsmam, where have you been all day? I miss you, hehe. Hope you had a good time with your friends and your dad's doing well.

I'm scratching my head here. I was 100% sure AF had landed, had my crying session with DH, ran the gammot of emotions from depression to hope for next cycle, then the bleeding stopped. It was just one brown-pink wipe at 1, then a few drops of watery blood, and now the paper comes out clean :shrug: cd32 when last cycle was 40 does make ib seem possible, but the cramps? And surely 13dpo is unusally late for implantation...but mzswizz mentioned that other lady who had late IB.....plus my rl bff who bled through her whole first trimester.....:shrug: I'm offically confused. Maybe I should go jump DH and take advantage of the lack of blood and stop overthinginking things. Thanks for putting up with my mood swings today everyone, I promise Suzy Sunshine will be back tomorrow come BFP or AF :kiss:


----------



## mzswizz

Madrid-I know she will be okay. I remember when I was without my parents but staying with my sister. I was 14 and I felt like I can rule the world :haha:

Hena-You see what I mean :thumbup: Its not AF until she comes full force. Hoping it was late IB (which is possible). Just hop on DH tonight. Hopefully tonight I will be able to do the same after the long talk and if not then there's always cuddling up in the same bed which leads to it :rofl:


----------



## stuckinoki

Hena, maybe the blood has been working it's way out for a couple days? You don't always see the IB as soon as it happens and brown blood is old blood. Either way, you're not out yet!


----------



## ChrissiK

stuckinoki said:


> Hena, maybe the blood has been working it's way out for a couple days? You don't always see the IB as soon as it happens and brown blood is old blood. Either way, you're not out yet!

Good point - we are all keeping our fingers crossed for you!

Plus: you don't NEED to be Suzy Sunshine for this group! We will listen to you in any mood you are in!:hugs:

mzswizz - did you have your talk? Have you reconciled? I hope so!

2ww starting for me. Couldn't pinpoint OV this month - sometime during the last week, if at all - so the wait might be even longer, but my patience even shorter!:haha:


----------



## stuckinoki

I'm only CD7 and I'm already bored with this cycle.


----------



## ChrissiK

stuckinoki said:


> I'm only CD7 and I'm already bored with this cycle.

Yeah, when did my life become a waiting game in 2 weeks increments? :wacko:

And I suppose when it (hopefully) finally happens, the wait increases to 40 weeks...:loopy:

At least you still have the excitement of ovulation in front of you, I am expecting a :bfn: and then we will be apart for the next OV, so the earliest I can get excited again is end of AUGUST!:hissy:


----------



## stuckinoki

ChrissiK said:


> stuckinoki said:
> 
> 
> I'm only CD7 and I'm already bored with this cycle.
> 
> Yeah, when did my life become a waiting game in 2 weeks increments? :wacko:
> 
> And I suppose when it (hopefully) finally happens, the wait increases to 40 weeks...:loopy:
> 
> At least you still have the excitement of ovulation in front of you, I am expecting a :bfn: and then we will be apart for the next OV, so the earliest I can get excited again is end of AUGUST!:hissy:Click to expand...

Ugh. If it doesn't happen this cycle for us we won't be able to ttc again until December when DH gets home :( 

I'd love to get pregnant this cycle but I'm not banking on it. lol

It seems like when you're ttc, you're always waiting for something. To O, to bleed, to test, etc.


----------



## Madrid98

Don't give up for something that hasn't happened yet. There's no point getting worried or depressed if we don't know for sure ladies.

Stuckinoki you're in the boring part of the cycle, waiting for O & no excitement.

Chrissik and Hena just wait and try to be patient. Until af doesn't show you don't have to think about the next step.
Hena ib is quite possible at 13dpo. It depends on how slowly your egg travelled from the fallopian tube. I'm thinking your eggie is a cool take it easy kind of egg, in no rush whatsoever, lol

Today is the day! I'm going to help her with straightening her hair (she loves that) & getting ready for the airport. I'm sure she'll have a great time being the centre of the attention & no mum or dad telling her off about teasing her younger brother. Sometimes I wish I could go back to that age with no responsibilities.

Have a lovely day!!!!

XX


----------



## Hena

Good morning ladies!

mzswizz, hope you had a good night!

Madrid, those tickers give my happy butterflies! Hope your dd has a wonderful time with her grandparents, and you can share the happy news with her when she gets back!

Chrissi and Stuckinoki, keep the faith! With any luck you'll both get your BFPs this cycle and won't have to worry about being apart from your DHs!! I find that lots of :sex: makes the time go fater...just a thought :winkwink:

Thank you all SO much for your encouraging words, I can't tell you how much easier it makes this. :hugs:
Here's my update for today: at about 11:30 last night there was some very dark brown gummy blood on the paper and it "smelled" like AF iykwim, so I was quite sure I was officially out. Then this morning I wiped before peeing, and only a tiny brown-pink watery spot again. So we decided to test with fmu...:bfn: Since then I've had a few dark brown spots but mostly clean paper. Still some cramping. I often have very light periods, but this is rediculous, could the pregnacare conception vitamins be causing this? :shrug:

Anyway, had another good cry with DH who like the trooper he is lifted me up and renewed my can-do attitude. A team like us can't fail in the long run!

BUT at the same time I am DREADING going to the States and Canada in two weeks and having everyone ask when we're going to have kids and telling me not to wait too long :wacko: even if we had our bfp before going it would be too early to announce to anyone but my mum and dad, but it would have been a lot easier to coyly say "that's for God to decide" or "We'll see" or "I dunno, the DINK like is really good!" as it is, I think I'm likely to slap someone and say "mind your own business" :rofl:


----------



## Hena

Madrid98 said:


> Don't give up for something that hasn't happened yet. There's no point getting worried or depressed if we don't know for sure ladies.
> 
> Stuckinoki you're in the boring part of the cycle, waiting for O & no excitement.
> 
> Chrissik and Hena just wait and try to be patient. Until af doesn't show you don't have to think about the next step.
> Hena ib is quite possible at 13dpo. It depends on how slowly your egg travelled from the fallopian tube. *I'm thinking your eggie is a cool take it easy kind of egg, in no rush whatsoever, lol*Today is the day! I'm going to help her with straightening her hair (she loves that) & getting ready for the airport. I'm sure she'll have a great time being the centre of the attention & no mum or dad telling her off about teasing her younger brother. Sometimes I wish I could go back to that age with no responsibilities.
> 
> Have a lovely day!!!!
> 
> XX

:rofl: it would be just like me to have that kind of eggie/zygote! I was that kind of baby (2 weeks late:haha:) and am that kind of woman. My poor DH if we end up with a whole family of cool take it easiers :coolio:


----------



## stuckinoki

I hope something gives for you soon Hena! I know just how horrible it is to wait for something when you don't know when it's coming. I'm sorry that you're having such a rough time of it this cycle! 

I guess that June was a weird cycle for more ladies than just me than! Hopefully July will be easier.

DH and I are watching "The Descent" and it's an extra scary movie so far :( I'm such a baby and DH won't even tell me what's going to happen next...I hate not knowing. I'm jumpy by nature so scary movies are really hard for me to sit though. I usually end up not sleeping for days.


----------



## Hena

gah! I still have nightmares from watching the Ring in Uni! :blush: Horror is not for me, thank you very much. 

The way I figure it, June was a good month for Madrid, so if we keep pace at at least one bfp a month we'll all have nice round bellies by the time she gives birth. It works that way, right? :winkwink: Not that I'd be opposed to doubling or trippling our bfp rate, obviously!


----------



## stuckinoki

I thought Madrid was a May BFP?


----------



## stuckinoki

I guess it was the beginning of June :) 
My memory just ain't what she used to be!


----------



## stuckinoki

Ugh. Help ladies. 

I'm CD7, and I really really want to :babydance: I just can't get in the mood :(

This sucks. Do you ladies ever get that? Where you just don't have the drive to BD even if you know you should?


----------



## Hena

I just scrolled back, the :bfp: was on the 17th of June, my memory isn't that great either :haha:


When I'm not in the mood I usuall tell DH that I want to :sex: but that I need a little help feeling sexy. It works 90% of the time. The only fail is when he's also not in the mood. Give it a try? Let him "wow" you!


----------



## ChrissiK

Stuckinoki - this might be TMI, but I've purchased a "woman friendly" porn DVD and a vibrator for times like that. Had to come out only once so far (phew).
But if you are really down and hopeless, even that won't do the trick.

I was so frustrated a couple of days ago and fed up with the TTC that I went to the DVR and deleted all recorded episodes of Baby Story / Baby Tales / Deliver Me etc. Just couldn't bare to watch them anymore.

Hope you get in the mood when OV strikes - it's only one DTD, well one SPERM that is needed after all...


----------



## dusty_sheep

Hey you all,

stockinoki - I too, have these days when I don't feel like DTD either. Not a good thing when it's the perfect time to conceive - we had that on Thursday: bad day, and I simply hadn't been in the mood to BD but knew I kind of had to do it anyway. DH didn't feel like either, and the result was, that nothing worked. A day later we were all relaxed and things worked well. So I dunno if there's anything you can do besides maybe you two watching some porn if you like that:shrug:

Hena - Whah, I remember the Ring and it gaves me sleepless nights as well. I haven't been able to watch horror movies without panicking for days anymore since I got pregnant the first time.


Busy weekend here. I'll be away next week, and I guess this will distract me a little from TWW. I'm wondering why, but I'm very relaxed about how it'll turn out. 

Because even if I turn out to be pregnant when they test in 2 weeks, that's still soo early. I kind of wish they wouldn't tell me until week 20, so I don't have to worry all the time.:blush:


----------



## rjsmam

Hey ladies! sorry for being so out of the loop! :flower:

hena - so sorry you are feeling 'out' - like the ladies say - its not over til the witch shows! even though you got a bfn you could be a late riser/implanter... what great support from dh, just what you need.... i'm keepin all my digits crossed for ya though for this cycle! 

mzswiss - how ya doing sweetheart? did dh read your letter - relationships are tough, but with the strain of ttc its even harder, it sounds like you have a passionate relationship and i'm sure this maybe contributes to a passionate argument iykwim - just like you ssay - this will make you even closer

stuckinoki - sheesh @ the stoopid people on the other part of forum, really, how immature! ignore them sweetheart. i so understand the not feeling like bd - when its not ov i really have to have a word with myself to not push dh away.. i try to tell myself its good practice for the time we will catch the egg. sorry dh is going away for so long, that must be playing on your mind - i hope that you have a bean nestling in tight before he goes

madrid - ooooh i loooove that line! do your kids know about the babba yet? what a big adventure for you wee girl - i'm sure you're having a real mix of emotions. it will be a fab opportunity for her & i'm sure she'll get so much out of it. i can imagine how much you'll miss her though!

chrissi - know what you mean about deleting the baba programmes - sometimes i let myself read the birth announcements on here - but others i make myself stay away. sorry to hear your oh will be away next cycle too, also hoping you will have a bean in place for his departure...

dusty - yay for good quality bd - teehee! totally agree about not telling dh about ov days - they don't handle pressure so well as our gender! sorry for being nosy - is your clinic doing your test in 2wks? sending positive vibes! hope you going somewhere nice next wk end too

afm - been a busy old wk end so far.. been keeping an eye on dad (too independent to come stay with us!). he feeling bit off today, up during night being sick, trying not to worry too much as i suppose it's to be expected. 

we were also determined to do some fun things with the kids and mother nature obliged us with lots of sunshine! yesterday we went to a local historical site - a prehistorical burial site. today we were at the early cinema show, then home to quickly make a picnic then off to the beach to meet friends. had a great day, kids in the sea swimming etc then a great game of rounders. we're still dusting off the sand!

i'm cd 11ish i think & we've started some bding lol.. having stinky cramps today not sure why but its quite common for me to get them mid month.. boo

hope you guys all enjoy the rest of the wk end.... its smelly monday tomorrow.. off to start the mammoth ironing pile!

:flower:
xx


----------



## mzswizz

Well ladies. DH and I are now on good terms. No bd as of yet but we are happier than ever so thats good. He read the letter and he understands so thats good. Just hoping we all get our bfps


----------



## Madrid98

Mzswizz by working out things with dh you're already a step closer to your BFP!!!

So glad you're in good terms!!!

Xx


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks Madrid. I was sooo happy and shocked when dh looked at me and said im ready to have babies with you. So its a step closer.


----------



## stuckinoki

mzswizz said:


> Thanks Madrid. I was sooo happy and shocked when dh looked at me and said im ready to have babies with you. So its a step closer.

Woo Hoo!!!

Glad it's working out for you mzswizz!


----------



## Hena

Ho ladies! 

mzswizz, so glad everything's worked out! You'll only be stronger for getting through times like that.

rj, what a wonderful day!! Have fun BDing :thumbup:

dusty, It's good that you're relaxed about how things will turn out, it's a lot healthier for you and your bean if there is one. Try to stay relaxed and have a good time away. 

Chrissi, I don't blame you for deleting that stuff, no way I could handle that now! I'm really happy when my friends on here get their BFPs because I know what they've been through and it gives me hope for myself, but I really can't handle hearing about strangers and "accidents" atm.

Stuckinoki, how did last night go? Did you end up getting into your groove? :winkwink:

afm, I finally had some red blood in the middle of the day yesterday, and a more AF-like quantity of dark blood in the evening. A bit more overnight and so far nothing today :wacko: pretty sure it was/is AF because of the lower temps, short showing of red blood and the fact it went on for 2 days, but I think I'll lay off booze and test again on Friday just in case. For the time being I'm counting yesterday as CD1. I just hope I O earlier this cycle than last because I'm leaving on holiday 2 weeks before DH and if it happens the same CD as last month we'll miss it by 3-4 days. eek!


----------



## ChrissiK

Hi everybody!

Had some margaritas last night at our early 4th of July party. And I liked them a lot. Why is this a bad sign? Because not liking any form of alcohol usually was an early sign of pregnancy for me (that plus retching from my am toothpaste). Oh, well, at least I had a nice party.

mzswizz - great to hear you've made up with hubby, maybe this will result in see a make-up sex :baby:

Hena - so sorry to hear :witch: seems to be landing after she toyed with your body & brain for a while. Ugh. But :test: anyway!!!!!

Stuckinoki - are you gathering some baby dance mojo? I really hope this month is the one for you since you are facing such a long time away from DH (where is he going?)

dusty - do you have a signs / twinges that make you feel pregnant or not - or are you refusing to symptom obsess?:winkwink:

Busy week ahead here, so I hope that distracts me from the 2ww.


----------



## stuckinoki

Dusty; I can't talk about where he's going or dates that he'll be gone.... :( All I can say is that he'll most likely be gone for 2 or 3 cycles. He'll definitely be gone for our anniversary.

Hena; I wouldn't count CD1 until your first full day or flow. That's what FF says too. Like if your full flow starts in the evening, you wouldn't count CD1 until the following morning. [Or else you could end up with a really wonky cycle] Sorry she's showing up though. My AF started really freaking slow this month too. 4 days of spotting before she finally showed.

Rjsmam; sounds like you had a fun day!!! I just love the ocean :)

Chrissi; where are you in your cycle? Are we close together?

Madrid; How's your MS treating you? Are you feeling better yet?

AFM, DH and I tried to go to Sand Dollar Beach today [to look for sand dollars, of course] it was gross though. There was trash everywhere and the water was just nasty...DH and I didn't want to get in. I did find one sand dollar though so it wasn't a total waste of time.

After that, DH was in such a bad mood that he didn't want to go to another beach to snorkel, which bummed me out. I hate just sitting at home doing nothing.

Tomorrow I think we are going to try to go paddle boarding at one of the beaches close to our house. There have been people kite boarding outside on our beach and it looks like so much fun that I was looking into kites and boards and harnesses....Close to 2k for the gear so I guess that we won't be kite boarding any time soon. lol

Now, I'm just hanging out on the couch with DH watching movies and having a delicious orion beer:)


----------



## ChrissiK

I am so glad I have you all - because I could not talk to anybody else about this...
After a crampy morning I just wiped - brown blood! Urgh.
AF coming early??? This is only day 21 of my cycle, I usually am between 30-32 days. 
Implantation bleeding? Never had that before!?

It doesn't feel right. Obviously I will know by tomorrow. Still - very unsettling!


----------



## stuckinoki

Could be anything this early on :(
I'm crossing my fingers it's IB though!


----------



## rjsmam

ChrissiK said:


> I am so glad I have you all - because I could not talk to anybody else about this...
> After a crampy morning I just wiped - brown blood! Urgh.
> AF coming early??? This is only day 21 of my cycle, I usually am between 30-32 days.
> Implantation bleeding? Never had that before!?
> 
> It doesn't feel right. Obviously I will know by tomorrow. Still - very unsettling!

Chrissi, hope it isnt stressing you out  it could be IB! Just when you think you know your cycle it throws something weird at you huh! :wacko: Fingers crossed.. tmi but i had this last night/ today too  but fairly sure its from dtd.. only cd12 for me.... urg.


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks ladies. For everything :hugs:

Stuckinoki-Some beaches in Miami are terrible like that. I dont know how people can walk on the sand.

Chrissi-Could be IB so FXed for you.

First off I would like to say good morning and Happy 4th of July!! Last night was amazing, DH and I slept in the same bedroom this time, he put his wedding band back on and we just cuddled and fell asleep together. We had a wonderful night's sleep and we DTD this morning, which DH took control and started so I was happy for that. After the argument we didnt have DTD on our minds so for him to decide to do it, it makes me hapy and means that we just became closer from this whole ordeal. Hopefully a BFP is just around the corner.


----------



## Madrid98

Good afternoon ladies!!!

It's nice to come from work and being able to read about how your days have been.

Chrissik I've never had ib either before but every pregnancy is different so who knows? It may well be happening for you this time. Fx'd isn't af showing so early.

mzswizz is funny what you say about the beaches and the sand because in Spain 99% of the beaches are sand ones & I found the other ones painful and awkward. It really depends on the quality of the sand though. In eastern Spain the sand is so thin that it'll get everywhere but it's very soft for your feet & to walk or jog. I've always love going to the beach in summer. I've been going every summer every year all my life & I love the sense of peace the sea brings.

Stuckinoki is you're going to be on your own for 2-3 cycles, have you considered taking the opportunity to visit your family back home? As you said your job it's very flexible you could do that and the time will pass fast.

Hena I'm sorry af is still playing with you. :hugs: It's such a pain when you're in between and unsure about what will happen at the end either pregnancy or a new cycle. Try to keep smiling no matter what.

Dusty, hoping the tww will pass fast for you and that you'll get a bfp at the end of it!!

Rjsman I'm glad you had a lovely day with your family! Every time I read about beach and sun I want my holiday to start. It won't be long now though! 
Nice to hear your dad doesn't want your help; that's a very good sign if you think about it. 
Also you know you told me about the possibility of twins?; well, today my friend at work ask me if I was having twins as well!!!! How weird is that??? lol:haha:

Gradually I stoppend having the terrible indigestion and it has developed into normal ms. I have a bit in the morning or when I haven't had anything to eat for a while but it isn't bad at all. I think I've got use to it now.
Sorry tmi but the bloating is still ongoing together with constipation. My bbs are getting bigger and more sensitive particularly at night time. It's like they're full from the whole day. 
Apart from symptoms I've been feeling very happy, always with a smile in my face. :cloud9: I just want to enjoy the moment for once and take it as it comes. My appointment with the midwife is on Thursday next week (I can't remember if I mentioned it before) and I've posted today the form with my details to them. As I know I won't be able to have a scan until the end of August I've bought myself a fetal doppler to take with me to Spain. They say you can hear the heart from around week 9, so still a bit to go.

So sorry I always write a long message but it's difficult to convey my feelings/ideas in fewer words.:wacko:

XX


----------



## stuckinoki

Thanks Madrid, but I'll be ok :) I actually enjoy my alone time when DH leaves. We are very independent people at heart, practically recluses. lol

It would be too expensive to fly home right now anyway since all of my family is on the east coast.

I'd love to visit, I just need to be working and making money since I haven't been contributing financially to our household for the past 4 months :(


----------



## rjsmam

Morning ladies,

Madrid  love hearing all about those pg symptoms! When is your scan again? Exciting!!

Rant alert!! ](*,) Called some of dhs family last night about his party  they were all so reluctant to make the effort to come. I know its a 3hr car journey but theres plenty beds for them & its kinda a big bday for him. His brother had a party a few yrs ago for his 40th and all the family made it  so i know dh will take it badly if they dont come. Its thrown my plans into doubt too  if his own family arent going to bother I think i might need to scale it down & try a wee house party. Grr.

Double rant! Sinus problems have crept back. After couple of glasses of wine it was back on Sat am with a vengance  thought it was just the alcohol aggravating it. But today i have a sticky weepy eye and full sinus headache. Grr. Really dont want medication but think ill call the doc & ask for telephone advice.

/rant over/

:winkwink:
xx


----------



## stuckinoki

rjsmam! So sorry you're having a rough time.

If it's any consolation; since we moved to Japan I have not been able to breathe through my nose without the help of Afrin spray. It's terrible!

I just bought a fertility bracelet on etsy....desperate times call for desperate measures I guess....it's really pretty though! lol


----------



## rjsmam

stuckinoki said:


> rjsmam! So sorry you're having a rough time.
> 
> If it's any consolation; since we moved to Japan I have not been able to breathe through my nose without the help of Afrin spray. It's terrible!
> 
> I just bought a fertility bracelet on etsy....desperate times call for desperate measures I guess....it's really pretty though! lol

oh that sounds tough - what causes the need for the spray? is it your sinuses too? 

bracelet sounds pretty - i hope it works a charm for you honey!

called doc, they wouldnt do a telephone consult - but got an apmnt at 2pm - am amazed, usually in the uk if you call for an apmnt its about a wk before you see the doc!

x


----------



## stuckinoki

The spray is the only thing that will clear my sinuses.

I've become a mouth breather since I've moved to Japan. Even with my air purifiers it's still really dusty in my house no matter what I do. I've just gotten used to the sinus congestion! lol


----------



## rjsmam

stuckinoki said:


> The spray is the only thing that will clear my sinuses.
> 
> I've become a mouth breather since I've moved to Japan. Even with my air purifiers it's still really dusty in my house no matter what I do. I've just gotten used to the sinus congestion! lol

Urgh  yeah i dont mind the constant congestion but the pain in my nose/face is boring now  adding the weepy red eye & its most unattractive!


----------



## stuckinoki

I've been getting hard, painful boogers [gross] and I've had a bunch of nose bleeds. 

Ugh. I can't wait to get back to the states!


----------



## rjsmam

stuckinoki said:


> I've been getting hard, painful boogers [gross] and I've had a bunch of nose bleeds.
> 
> Ugh. I can't wait to get back to the states!

ooh i know what you - sounds painful actually! do you know how much longer you will be in Japan?

x


----------



## stuckinoki

We will know more come August. That's when DH gets to talk to the monitor and see if we'll be leaving at the end of 18 months, or 36 months.

FX for 18 months. That would put us at leaving island March 2012, I really miss the states, and my aunt and nieces :) When DH and I were in NC, we got to drive down to SC and visit them every couple weekends. We'd all just hang out and bbq. It was probably the closest thing to a family function I think I know. lol


----------



## rjsmam

stuckinoki said:


> We will know more come August. That's when DH gets to talk to the monitor and see if we'll be leaving at the end of 18 months, or 36 months.
> 
> FX for 18 months. That would put us at leaving island March 2012, I really miss the states, and my aunt and nieces :) When DH and I were in NC, we got to drive down to SC and visit them every couple weekends. We'd all just hang out and bbq. It was probably the closest thing to a family function I think I know. lol

aw that makes me so sad for you! it sounds such a great experience being over there but i understand how hard it must be too... fingers crossed for the 18months honey... and fx that by then you have an addition to your family!

x


----------



## stuckinoki

Ohhh....if we left then, I'd be 8 months pregnant. I don't know if they'd let us fly out.

Ahhh...who am I kidding. Such wishful thinking. lol

Although I did just put a red ribbon under my mattress because supposedly it's another "wives tale" to cure infertility. Who knows. We'll see if it works this cycle.

I'm having such a hard time getting going this month. Everything about DH is just making me mad recently. I can't get in the mood to BD, hell, I can't even stand the smell of DH right now...his natural odor is making me angry.

Stupid clomid rage!

I've got to snap out of this soon, or DH and I won't have any quality sex at all this month. I'm not OPKing either so all I have to go by is my temps, which have been kind of flip floppy already this cycle 

Ugh. I guess that's all I've got. I am in a cruddy mood and need to get to sleep. I can't believe I had a 4 day weekend this week! Feels like it was a normal short weekend to me, probably because we didn't do much!


----------



## ChrissiK

Despite constant slight cramping, I've not wiped more blood in the last 24h.
To scared to even get my hopes up though. :sad1:


----------



## Hena

Chrissy, don't worry, I really think that sounds like a proper IB. Every pregancy is different, like the other ladies said. My grandmother had already had three children, was experiecing strange spotting and though it was early menopause. 5 months later my youngest aunt was born :haha: So just becase it didn't happen with your other los doesn't mean it can't happen this time around. Fingers crossed!

Stuckinoki, keep your chin up, everyone goes through times like that and I'm sure the Clomid doesn't help. You'll get your groove back :thumbup:

I just got home from work and DH is grumpy and I'm pooped from a long day so I'll just give you my quick update and try to catch up with the rest of you later. 
My AF or AS (Aunt Spot) seems to have ended. The closest thing I had to "red flow" was on Sunday so I'm counting that as CD1. The rest of the time I didn't even need a pad or tampon. Today I wore white underpants and no pad just to tempt the witch, and nothing! Too bad DH is in such a foul mood, we could get some quality bd time in :haha:

Hope you're all doingh well! It's 10pm, I'm going to hunt me down some suppah! (that's me preparing for my time in Maine, hehe)


----------



## Madrid98

Hi ladies!!

First of all I'd like to apologise for my long symptoms list in my previous post. I don't want to sound like a boring "bump to be" and I've decided to keep the detail only for my pregnancy journal.

Hena are you sure you're not pregnant? That's too light to be af don't you think? If I were you I'd test with a cheap strip one at least.

Chrissi I really think that could've been ib. Fx'd your bfp is just around the corner.

Stuckinoki is such a shame you can't travel to see them. I consider myself quite lucky as tickets from here to Spain are very cheap at times. So I can visit whenever I get holidays if I want.

rjsman don't worry too much about your in laws. They may change their minds as the date approaches. When is the birthday? Hope you'll have time to prepare it all but don't stress.

I've been very tired today. Since I told my dh about the pregnancy I've noticed he was doing as if nothing was going on so about a week ago I asked him if he had told our dd and to my surprise he said he couldn't tell her what he doesn't know. He explained he didn't want to get his hopes up for nothing as last time & that for the time being he wanted to continue as normal. This was the first we had spoken about his feelings about the mc in jan'. I knew all along that he was hurt but he was keeping all to himself and I was definitely right. Sometimes we don't realise how much they take in or the pressures ttc puts on them as well.
But yesterday and today I've noticed he's changing a bit. As if he's gradually coming to terms with the new pregnancy. I told him about my tiredness and he was so nice when I came back home. Telling me to rest and take it easy & preparing dinner for us.

X


----------



## ChrissiK

Hena - I agree with Madrid, you should test just in case! By now levels should be measurable with a test, if you are pregnant despite the bleeding.

I will try to hold off for another 5 to 7 days before I POAS. At least I will really try. :blush:

Madrid - how far along where you with the MC? Maybe that's the mental time when DH will be able to let go of the fear and embrace the new possibility...

Stuckinoki - in therory you get to fly until week 38 with a doctor's note. The furthest along I've been was 34 though... Hope you are feeling better and the hubby smells more attractive to you! :winkwink:

Thanks for all you encouraging words. Have not told the DH about my hopes. Don't want to jinx it.


----------



## Hena

Madrid, I can't speak for the others but personally I love hearing about your symptoms, aside from being over the mood for you it gives me the opportunity to imagine myself in your position and dream a little :winkwink: I see you've linked your journal in your siggy, I'll be checking it out!
So glad your DH is coming around. It's amazing what men are able to keep to themsleves for such a long time. Mine had a totally unrelated break-down last month and it was only when I asked him directly that he admitted it was because of the disappointment after my period was so late! TTC isn't a one-woman show, eh?

Chrissi, I don't blame you for not wanting to get your hopes up, I'll keep mine up for you though :winkwink:

mzswizz, SO glad you and hubby are lovie dovie again! Have you decided when to test?

rjsmam, don't let the in-laws stress you out, you'll give your oh a great birthday no matter what anyone else does! Are you getting near to O time??

dusty, how are you doing? I hope that tww is flying by!

afm, I think I will test again just to be sure this pathetic bleeding was really AF. I'm going to wait until Friday though because I only have one ic left so I want to be sure it's accurate. My hopes aren't high, but I def. want to know before I fly so I can get in and see my doc before my trip. ooo I want a :baby: !!!!!!


----------



## rjsmam

madrid - i 2nd what Hena said!!!! please dont be afraid to have a moan - it's not even moaning really - your contentment shines through! i love personally love hearing all of your pg symptoms! 

chrissi - fingers crossed for that bfp - it does sound promising although can understand you not mentioning to dh

hena - teeest! i was thinking exactly what the other ladies said - that doesnt sound like an af

i got antib's today for my sinuses which is a relief - doc said my face was very swollen and i should of asked for them ages ago. have to take four times a day on an empty stomach.. err... i dont have an empty stomach four times a day lol :haha:

dh's b day is in 4wks... & have done nothing towards the party tonight - think i will just need to make plans as if they are not coming & if they decide to come they can just work round my plans. i msgd a few of them on facebook - made me even more annoyed as i know they are on fb all the time but none have responded! grr @ selfish family

tonight i have been doing some practice online psychometric tests for interview next wk - ooh err i'm brain dead now. :wacko:

xx


----------



## mzswizz

Well good morning ladies!!! I had a lovely day yesterday despite the heat. I had alot of catching up to do on here since yesterday. 

Chrissi & Hena-i think you both need to test. Both of you spund like it could be IB. FXed

RJ-Hopefully dh family comes around for his birthday. Hope you are also feeling better. 

Stuckinoki-i remember my sister was flying and she was 8 almost 9 months so its possible. 

Madrid-we love to hear symptoms so you can write whatever you want here. We are here for support also we are international bumps to be. 

AFM, dh and i have been drawn closer together after the argument. Our relationship feels better and the intimacy is great!! I thought just dtd every day was great. But now its more like 3 times a day. I dont know where he stores his energy :haha: i havent bother to take a test because of the fear of seeing a BFN. i feel sharp pains on and off and i have started to get back into eating alot. I was on a feeling sick not really wanted to eat anything in my face mode. But every 2 hours now im like im hungry and dh always says again?! :rofl: well im excited because our 2 yr wedding anniversary is on the 25th so who knows what we are going to do. Im just on cloud 9.


----------



## ChrissiK

Mzswizz - great news! Where in you cycle are you? When are you going to test?


----------



## Hena

rj, hope the meds help!!! Do you think allergies contributed to your last bout of illness too? GL with the planning, I think you have the right idea. You did your part by inviting his fam, now they can plan around you.

mzswizz, I think you should test too after your out of whack af too. even if it is a bfn you'll be no worse off than you are now, eh? At least that's what I'm telling myself about my plan to test of Friday :haha:

Chrissi, how are you today? Still crampy?

Stuckinoki, hope you're feeling cheerier today :hugs:

I forgot to mention that one reason I don't think I am pg is that my bbs stopped hurting the same day the spotting started. If achy boobs are a symptom of pg and not af they should stay sore, right? (sorry, I'm fishing here, lol)


----------



## Madrid98

Gradually they'll become more sore & painful. My pregnancies I've had sore bbs as if af was coming & then they'll go back to normal. So it could be possible. Don't give up!!!

Xx


----------



## ChrissiK

Hena - my boobs did not start getting sore until a couple of weeks into the pregnancy (same goes for nausea) and last month I was convinced I'd be pregnant, because they felt bigger (alas it was a sign of AF around the corner).

Still having the occasional weird feeling, but since it alternates sides, it can't be implantation pain, right!?
Unless it's twins :muaha: (my DH would certainly freak!)

Seriously considering testing on Friday, 5 days after the possible IB... So tempted! I have a BIG party to attend on Saturday in Germany. It would be really obvious not to drink, but if the test says :bfp: I could take a glass, but just pretend !?

I am leaving the UK Friday morning, so I could test then, because I am not taking a test with me to do it at my parents house on Saturday!:shhh:

Well, who am I fooling here? I am just DYING for an excuse to test!:rofl:

Hena - let's test!:finger: Whaddathink?


----------



## Hena

YES I'm in, Chrissi! Friday morning? :test: Fingers crossed for us both!!!

as for drinking, when I'm in the tww dh and I do the "switch" in social settings. I'll take a glass/bottle and so will he, then we swap when he's half done, and again when he's only got a few drops left :wine: he gets pretty tipsy, but it works!


----------



## ChrissiK

I wish my husband would be with me for "switching", alas he remains in England to watch the boys while I party in Germany! LOL

Mzswizz -if your are not usually eating a lot with AF around the corner (like myself), the renewed appetite is a GOOD sign!


----------



## mzswizz

Chrissi & Hena-FXed for the testing.

I think I might test also just to see what it'll say even though I think its going to be :bfn: Also if it wasnt from a woman i guess we can say friend because on every thread i join we all get a special helping bond which builds to a friendship. So she asked where am I in my cycle also Chrissi and I just counted and figured out im on cd19 already :saywhat: I thought I had a few weeks before "estimated" OV was suppose to happen. But by "guessing" it suppose to occur on cd22 which is in 3 days. I have just been going with the flow that I havent paid attention at all. Well from the signs it seemed as if I OV wayyyy earlier than I think but who knows.But if I didnt, it should happen soon. And that would mean if AF comes on time or if she doesnt come which I am hoping, then AF due date is the 23rd which is 2 days before my 2 yr anniversary. I just calculated everything. Hopefully she doesnt come and we have a BFP because it would be a wonderful wedding gift for the both of us.


----------



## Madrid98

It would be the best present ever mzswizz!!

Chrissi the mc happened when I was 10wks but I wasn't sure about my dates then because I didn't use opk's or anything to track O. Taking into account the lenght of my cycles I think I was probably 9wks. I don't think he's waiting for that date to pass, I just believe he's the sort of man that keeps feelings, particularly this type of feelings, very much to himself. Don't know if it's pride or what exactly but I know when he's suffering even if he doesn't tell me. 

I was trying a pair of mum to be trousers which I bought from Next last time just a few days before the mc and I think, as I haven't use them at all, that I'm going to change them. That's if the woman from the shop accepts the exchange. Because of the summer and them being too strecht I don't think I can wear them. In Spain I'll be boiling with those. 

Today I've received the fetal doppler I ordered in amazon. Can't use it yet because it's too early but I want to take it with me on holidays just so that I can use it there. Unfortunately I'll missed my early scan so that's my only option. I was using it with my ds. He loved listening his heart & how fast it is.

I feel quite tired now. I've prepared lasagna for dinner. I'm having this thing about cheese. I've had a mozarella & pesto toastie for lunch & I was thinking at work about dinner & again I fancy something with cheese. Don't know why to be honest but every morning when I go to Sainsbury's on my way to work I need to have a cheese twist and if they don't have any I don't feel comfortable. As if I need to eat it! LOL I'm craving so much for a diet coke as well. I haven't had any caffeine for at least 5 weeks now & that's the only thing I miss. I know I could have the caffeine free but they very rarely sell it in individual cans and I don't want to carry a 2L bottle or a 6cans pack. It's in my shopping list for next weekend.

XX


----------



## mzswizz

Madrid-I was sooo tempted to go buy some OPKs while I was out a few minutes ago but I just drove past the store. Im proud of myself even though I had the money in my pocket ready to buy :haha:. When I m/c at 5 weeks, DH was heart broken but he took it better than I did. Im like your DH, I surpressed my feelings thinking it will be okay but it was killing me on the inside. But after talking it over with DH it made me feel alot better. I was craving taco bell when I was pregnant. My DH said I was going to make us bankrupt :rofl:


----------



## Hena

Madrid, the doppler sounds like a great way to give you peace of mind while you're away! And fun for your ds too, hehe I bet the cheese craving is for the milk fat your baby needs to grow strong, keep chowing down :thumbup:

mzswizz, fingers crossed for an anniversary BFP!!!!! (or before)

RJ, how are the meds doing? How's the the empty stomach challenge? :haha: no way I could do it, I'm a grazer. The only time I have an empty tummy is first thing in the morning, and that never lasts long :rofl:

stuckinoki, how are you doing? I hope you're getting some quality bd in now.

How about you Chrissi, and symptoms? I'm pretty sure I'm going to have a bfn tomorrow, but I'm excited for you to test!!!! I'm going to have to figure out how to pretend drink with my family too because I'm leaving two weeks before dh and it will be my tww (if what I had really was AF, lol)


----------



## ChrissiK

Hena said:


> How about you Chrissi, and symptoms? I'm pretty sure I'm going to have a bfn tomorrow, but I'm excited for you to test!!!! I'm going to have to figure out how to pretend drink with my family too because I'm leaving two weeks before dh and it will be my tww (if what I had really was AF, lol)


Haha, I feel the same way - I am really excited for YOU to test. For me... not so sure. Could still be way too early to test even if something happened.
Still having twinges and weird feelings, BUT over the last three months I had all pregnancy symptoms in the book (thirsty, tired, sore boobs, nausea) and it never resulted in anything. Trying hard to keep a level head here!

Stuckinoki - did you OV? Were you able to get in the mood for the last big hurrah before DH leaves?

Madrid - how did you tell you husband? Did you do a cute surprise or just said it in a normal conversation? And when are you planning on telling the kids? Will you tell family on the trip?

Hope everybody is doing well, I shall post my results tomorrow morning before I leave for the airport! Have a great weekend!


----------



## mzswizz

Hena & Chrissi-FXed for you two. My DH just made it worst for my poas addiction. I was proud that i didnt buy tests but this morning, he just gage me money and the first thing that was in my head was :test: but im not going to give in. If anything, i will buy OPKs because to see if im actually going to OV saturday. 

Madrid, RJ, Stuckinoki-how are you ladies doing?

AFM, yesterday was great. Even though i was missing dh while he was a work, i kept myself pretty occupied. My friend delivered her baby via c section the end of june and my cousin had her baby yesterday. Both delivered boys that were 7 lbs. and a few ounces apart. Also, my sister is having a girl so another girl is coming into the family and my nephew is now 6 months. I tell you time surely does fly. DH and i spent our time watching movies last night. We saw Just Go With It, Hall Pass, and True Grit. Wonderful movies that kept us laughing. We also DTD alot. So thats helpful if i am close to OV. We have been DTD more than once a day now so hopefully its enough soldiers in there when the egg comes. Today i have to go turn in a form to complete financial aid so i can start my classes aug. 18th. I have decided to just continue my studies at Broward College because 1) i will be a registered nurse not a licensed practical nurse which i heard that LPNs are the lowest paid also medical offices are trying to have their LPNs go back to become RNs so LPNs will soon become obsolete 2) i will have a degree instead of a certificate 3) i can schedule school around my life with a technical school, you have to schedule your life around school and 4) dh and i will be more than financially stable. We are ok financially now but by getting my degree and working, it will be an extra income thats also a high paying one and i would love my career so thats good. Well its cd20 for me. Nothing new other than sharp pains but starting to really not pay attention to anything thats going on. Lets get ready to make some babies!!! Wow it looks like i just wrote a book :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

Ok ladies I caved and took an OPK. I got 2 lines on the OPK but the test line was kind of faint. It wasnt as dark as the control line thats for sure so I know its negative. Usually I ovulated cd22 and Im on cd20 so shouldnt I have a positive? Also I thought I didnt have any LH at all because at first I only saw the control line and the test line didnt appear until like a minute or two. So does that mean I have ovualted already or didnt ovulate yet?


----------



## Madrid98

Madrid - how did you tell you husband? Did you do a cute surprise or just said it in a normal conversation? And when are you planning on telling the kids? Will you tell family on the trip?

I told him with the digi test joke about twins or triplets. My kids don't know yet; I nearly told my dd before she left but then I decided to wait a bit longer until all is confirmed. As she's not here it won't make any difference. My ds I won't tell until even later because he was sooooo confused last time when the mc happened as it was too much for him to understand properly. 

Only 1wk left until my 1st midwife appointment. I don't know if they'll try to listen to the hb then. It may even be too early to be able to hear it with the fetal doppler even though theirs is much more sensitive than the one I have. I guess will have to wait and see.

mzswizz if you've had 2 lines nearly the same bd just in case. I don't know why I tell you this because you & your dh don't need any excuses for your bd action LOL

Stuckinoki, rjsman, dusty where are you all?

I continue with my twist cheese craving so I've bought 3 after finishing work today. I already had one:shhh:

XX


----------



## mzswizz

Madrid-Yeah i guess it was me being impatient trying to see when is ovulation.


----------



## Hena

Hi everyone, it's a dark and stormy night here, I'm sooo glad to be home!!!
I'd like to be cuddling up with dh watching a film but he's sitting in the dining room because has to finish up some work :growlmad: I really hope he gets another job soon, this one is killing us both.

mzswizz, my opks are "almost" positive before and after my pos, so it could be either. You should be okay if it's the tail end of LH though with all the bding you've been doing! :winkwink:

Madrid, YAY only one more week :happydance: fingers crossed that they'll be able to hear the hb, hearing it for the first time will be amazing!

afm, I'm way more stressed than I realised about taking the test tomorrow. I def. want to because if there's even the slightest chance I need to know now so I can see my doc next week.....but I hate BFNs so much!!! DH was so sad with the last one I almost didn't tell him my plan, but he could tell something was on my mind so I dished but tried really hard to keep expectations low.


----------



## ChrissiK

:bfn:


----------



## Hena

me too, :bfn:
Ah well, now just praying for an early eggy so we have a chance to catch it before I go away!

Chrissi, I was so hoping to come on and read good news from you, it's still early for you though, right?


----------



## dusty_sheep

Hena&Chrissi, that makes 3 of us. It's 1 week after I got the hcg shot, and if at all, you get false positive test results. But a negative is a negative I guess, and means you are not preg.:cry: I'm so disappointed and sad right now, because we did.everything.right. 

And it was such an effort to know that this one Thu or Fri we had to BD, while hubby was all like "Whah, I'm not in the mood today". And I was so happy when we got to DTD on Fri then.

I don't know what was wrong. Been at a friends for a few days, and had a glass of bubbly the one day and another half glass the next. Maybe it was that, or the stress that came along with traveling with a toddler to someone who's no kids (and therefore gives you all kinds of tips on how to educate your child).

I'm just saying hello to all the others here, Madrid, stockinoki, mzswizz and RJ. Will be back with proper replies soon - little one just woke up.


----------



## ChrissiK

Dusty & Hena - at least we're not alone! Last months I was on my own and DH didn't quite get my sorrow & disappointment, since he thinks we have all the time in the world. But we don't. My fear is that I didn't ovulate/ the egg was not viable, since we were thorough with the DTD (to the point of it being a chore!). Then of course we need to check out DH's swimmers since he had a VR, but the surgeon said he expected no issues (and we couldnt test yet since you have to not ejaculate at least 3 days before). So I'll send him next week when AF shows.
Yes, in theory it's still early but if it was IB on Monday the digital test should have picked up traces - plus I always found out a couple of days early since my body creates hormones like crazy right away...

I am off to Germany (sitting at the airport right now). Will be back online Sunday evening. Will start my application for the university job since we will miss next months OV due to me traveling, so there is no chance I would deliver during the semester... At least that should keep me occupied and sane. TTC sucks, such a roller-coaster!


----------



## mzswizz

:hugs: to all that recieved a BFN. i was going to take a test. But seeing hat the OPK wasnt positive yesterday, i doubt i am pregnant but thats okay because ovulation suppose to occur tomorrow if it didnt already. I hope we get some bfps this cycle. I would hate to see af come 2 days before my 2 yr wedding anniversary


----------



## Hena

Sorry, Dusty! I'm sure it's not anything you did "wrong" we did everything this cycle too, but no luck. We just have to get back up and do everything right again!

Have a good time in Germany, Chrissi. I guess you can enjoy a few glasses of wine now, eh? I hope you can forget about ttc for a few days!!!

We're off to the in-laws' now, not really what I'm in the mood for, but ho-hum. I'm not really in the mood for anything so why not, eh? 

Hope you all have a good weekend! I'll probably check in once or twice.


----------



## mzswizz

Well ladies. I think its probably just not the right time for us. We do everything we are suppose to and we DTD right on time and no BFP. I just think when it is our time then God will provide us with our blessings. Until then I say have fun TRYING :haha:. Its been 1 yr and 3 months of us ttc after m/c and no BFP yet but it doesnt hurt to keep on pushing. Hope you ladies have a wonderful weekend. DH and I are going out dancing with the family tomorrow and then he will be off until Wednesday :happydance:. I am expected to OV tomorrow so we shall see what happens. Im just going to go withthe flow and not worry about the OPKs or testing. I have a feeling the 23rd is going to come quicker than I think.


----------



## rjsmam

sorry for being mia again..... laptop was 'reinfected'.... %&*!$£ :growlmad:

so so sorry for those stinky bfn's ladies... :flower:

chrissi have a great time in germany - are you off to visit family?

hena - your oh's job sounds stressful, hoping it eases for you both soon. hope the inlaws goes ok & isn't stressful! 

dusty - sorry hon, it's been a rough month huh... your comment about people giving you advice on kids even though they dont have any made me chuckle!

madrid - hope your daughter had a safe journey & you're not missing her too much. excited to hear about your apmnt next wk!!

mzswiss - a bfp for your anniversary would just be so awesome! my fingers are crossed 

been another stressful wk here, i feel like i'm living on my nerves! our house was valued for our remortgage and the value fell considerably based on last yr. of course it all ties into our mortgage deal & has implications. worry worry. it was my step sons b day this wk & dh's ex caused more drama by pretending it hadn't been agreed for us to have him overnight. all in all its been so fraught we've not been able to dtd... and i think today is ov & not even sure we'll manage it all... so i might not even be in the game which makes me sad. i have my job interview on tues so trying to concentrate on that - and i guess if there's any chance i get this job it might be best to wait for a bit :cry: trying not to feel too down about it. on a good note my chart is at last very stable after last months rollercoaster!
xx


----------



## mzswizz

RJ-FXed you are able to BD tonight. Im hoping to get in some BD until AF comes which I am hoping doesnt :haha:. Not looking forward to seeing AF 2 days before our anniversary celebration so she better not show and hoping she doesnt show until after i give birth with our first child. But of course thats just me hoping for the best. I know you're going to get the job and you deserve it. Just dont worry about any of the stress nor BDing because I know you and DH will have a lovely night tonight and forget all the troubles.


----------



## mzswizz

Well ladies I have been having really bad cramps today and creamy cm. Maybe that means OV may be today or might just be tomorrow. Either way if we DTD tonight and tomorrow we should have a good chance. I been feeling sharp ovarian pains so I have no clue why is that. I have been drinking alot of water and that seems to make the pain get milder. DH is now back to the warehouse so he will be home soon which is great. Cant wait to see him. Im actually just ready to take a nap and from what im getting from DH so is he. So we might just skip DTD tonight and just call it a night. If its meant to be then it will happen if not then we all know whats going to happen next.


----------



## Madrid98

Hi ladies!!

So sorry I haven't been able to post before!!!

I'm so dissapointed to read about the bfn's. I'm really looking forward to the time we can all chat about preggy symptoms!!! Hena try to enjoy yourself with the in laws; at least it'll keep your mind busy. Chrissi have a lovely time in Germany!!

rjsman good luck with your interview! I'm sure you'll be fine!! And regarding finances I guess that we all have ups and downs but don't worry too much about it. The house market has changed so much in the past 2 years that's no surprise the value has decreased. I don't own a property here and sometimes I regret it but then I think for the time being is best as we are.

mzswizz I hope you aren't taking your cod liver oil. Pleaseeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!! I keep on reading about it not being good for pregnancy. You're doing everything right so even if there is the tiny chance that it may interfere with your chances of getting a bfp would you want to risk it?

Dusty you aren't doing anything wrong!!! Nothing at all! But sometimes it just doesn't happen. When I think about the cycles when I didn't get my bfp there was always something that had made it impossible to happen; maybe I got O day wrong, or I was sick and I had the wrong medicine,.. But even when I had my +opk & we bd on that night it didn't happen either. So instead of thinking you're doing something wrong you should think you're doing everything you can and put your mind at rest because whenever is meant to happen it'll happen. No matter opk's, temps, bc or cm!!! Keep positive!!!

XX


----------



## mzswizz

Madrid-no im not taking the cod liver oil supplements anymore. I think they are shortening my cycles and would explain why im not getting a bfp. Thats the only difference. 

AFM, Well yesterday i told DH that i had bad cramps and they felt like my AF was going to start yesterday. Well i made dinner and put on something nice to go with my new hair do and we dtd and fell asleep around 8pm which is early for us. Then when we woke up around 1am i went to the bathroom and sure enough i saw pink!! So i had put on a light tampon on told dh then went back to sleep. This morning it was some on the tampon and it looks like its getting darker :cry:. More like a line but i think its AF :cry:. its cd22, OV day supposedly and AF arrives again!! Last month it came on cd23. Well next af will be due july 31st going by my shortest cycle. Well atleast i will be able to enjoy our 2 yr anniversary without worrying if she is going to show or not. Oh well onto the next cycle.


----------



## dusty_sheep

Hey you,

I wrote a huge reply to you yesterday, and I was almost done when it went poof and got lost in cyber space.:brat: Anyway, have a good weekend everyone:happydance::flower: So.... here we go again I guess:

Chrissi - you must be in Germany now. Have fun with your family and good luck with not-drinking. Maybe just have half glasses of wine etc. to begin with, then sip or pretend to do it and then say you feel a headache around the corner and therefore don't want to drink too much (which you could also say before you get any wine, now that I'm thinking of it...:blush:).

mswizz - I'm sorry about AF coming back and destroying all hopes:hugs: I've always thought that with shorter cycles, you get better (because more) chances to get pregnant? My natural cycle is like 45 days, and I've always found it unfair that in 45 days, I get only one chance to get pregnant while other women get to ov twice in that time.

Madrid - thank you for your support. I can understand that you don't tell until you feel really safe about the pregnancy. So, what I must have missed - your DH doesn't know either because last time you mc and he had a hard time coping with it? *send you some more twist cheese*

RJ - I'm sorry about all the stress you're having over there. Guess it's just understandable that you don't get to BD. You might still want to try, maybe curl up in a blanket with a glass of wine, watch an movie. And if you just fall asleep then this would be still good because you got a little relaxing time, and if you get the DTD, then it's also great. Good luck with your job appt.:hugs2:

Hena - have a good time at the in-laws. Btw I like the way you "drink". I tend to do that also since I started the clomid and everything. I do sip, but hardly ever more (except when I was away last week because obviously there was no one to switch glasses with. The friend and I aren't that close, so that would have been kind of weird).

stockinoki - where are you? So, you too, take clomid? I can so relate - I was so depressed and moody during the days I had to take it, but it got better right after I stopped. Do you get monitored? Because that way, they can tell you when BD'ing would make most sense. though I understand that you don't exactly feel like BD'ing at all. I hope it's just the clomid - then the moodiness will have stopped by the time you ov.:hugs:

*posting before it gets lost again*


----------



## dusty_sheep

Nothing new here. I know it's not good, but I'm still telling myself that I might be pregnant despite the 2 BFNs:dohh: I mean, it's 10 days past ov. - what does a test at this time mean anyway.

Didn't take any more tests. My gyn will take a blood test in about a week and then we know for sure whether I'm preg or not. There was only one follicle that was big enough, so the chances to get preg were not that great to begin with.

What really stresses me out about not being pregnant is, that another cycle of "trying" also means another cycle of possible failing. You know, it's not only that even if everything goes alright with DTD, there still is the chance that you don't get preg. But also: for some reason we've also had problems with getting ... err... DH's little friend to cooperate - and I'm so scared of knowing that this would be "the" day to BD, but things not working out for us. (Or even worse: Hubby saying something like "I'm not in the mood today - let's try another day". Great when another cycle of being stuffed with hormones passes by for reasons like that!:nope:)


----------



## Madrid98

Hi dusty!!! My dh already knows he knew from week 5 but he's trying to ignore the fact & doing like nothing just to be in the safe side. I don't think is working for him though. Yesterday we went shopping & I was looking at the sizes if a pair of trousers from Desigual(you may know the brand, they have beautiful, colourful clothes). & as I was telling him I want to buy this trousers he said to me: are you sure? They may not fit you soon when you'll be bigger. Lol. So as you can see he's already coming to terms with it. 

He's so funny sometimes!!!!! 

I feel you have also the added pressure from your dh little one not cooperating but you can only try to hide every symptom from him & hope for the best. I'm sure the ttc pressure it's getting to him as well & thus he's not even getting there. 

Ttc is more complicated than we think. 

Xx


----------



## Madrid98

Stuckinoki where are you? We haven't heard from you in days? Are you reading us? Hope you're ok & busy with lovely exciting stuff!!!

Xx


----------



## mzswizz

Dusty-well maybe shorter cycles will be good for us but at the same time im not sure because then OV will be so close to AF so it will be very hard to know. And wouldnt that mean a shorter LP? ugh i just need to relax and let my body handle itself.

Madrid-atleast your dh is finally coming to terms with the pregnancy so thats good. Hopefully you will be able to get that nice big bump you deserve. Where did you find all the negative results for cod liver oil because i want to show dh so i can have proof that i shouldnt take them anymore. All we see is positive i havent read anything bad so thats why dh wants me to keep taking them. He thinks its trying to fix those long AF cycles etc 

AFM, i spoke with dh because i was worried about this whole new shorter cycles. He helped me to calm down and relax but i just feel like i should temp and do all sorts of things. He was telling me that maybe my body is just trying to adjust to a cycle and its getting there slowly. Maybe he's right oh well all i can do is go through AF and then DTD until a BFP comes.


----------



## dusty_sheep

Madrid - aren't men just great! They push away every thought on pregnancy - but the moment it's about money, they are back and tell you not to buy things you might not wear for very long:haha:

And yes, I feel a lot of pressure myself and it's so hard to not tell hubby about me knowing exactly when it'd be time to BD. We agreed on me not telling him, though - because that would be extra pressure for him and basically a 100 % guarantee that nothing will work when it should. I first thought this would be because secretely, my DH maybe doesn't want another child - but I read many couples deal with the same problems, so yeah... must be the pressure that makes things difficult.

Hopefully we get to BD tonight.:happydance: Not because it'd be time or something, but just for fun. Yesterday it was one of those days when it wouldn't work for us, but I was not exactly in the mood so that might have had something to do with it.


----------



## ChrissiK

Just a quick hallo to everybody from Germany! 

Two choice quotes from my mother:
"You need to relax about conceiving, just stop worrying and paying attention and it will happen"

"You can't expect to be skinny and get pregnant" (I'm about 10lbs lighter then when I had my kids)

Aaaaaargh. Why did I ever tell her that we are TTC - big mistake in a moment of weakness!!!

Hope you are all enjoying your weekend - I will dance & party tonight to get my mind off the BFN!


----------



## mzswizz

Chrissi-my mom tells me the same thing. Its just easier said than done and thats why they havent figured out. 

Ok update ladies, Now i have noticed that i am having sharp pains like af cramps which is not normal for me and also i went to change the tampon and its reddish/brown blood but mostly brown i guess you can say onlyW on the tip of the tampon. I havent started a flow yet but i marked today as cd1. It looks like its going to stop though because when i wipe there is completely nothig on the tp. Any clue what this might be? Could it be possible its IB and because we DTD last night, it kinda pushed more blood out? I know when i was pregnan the last time, after sex i would have bleeding. Ugh here i go again giving myself high hopes.


----------



## dusty_sheep

mzswizz - it might be either, actually. I have no experience with IB, so no big help from me here:nope:

Chrissi - well, that's what I get to hear as well. Join the club.:hugs:


----------



## mzswizz

Dusty-I know the finding out part is the scary part. In my heart, Im hoping soooo bad that its IB and a BFP is on the way but you never know. Also Im having quick sharp pains and they feel like the last time when I was pregnant but that can just be me recieving cramps again from AF which means cramps are back as a symptom for AF. All I can do is wait and see what happens. FXed


----------



## Madrid98

I think it could also being from bd'ing or ib but not af as it's too early. You only had a faint opk the other day. Fx'd is ib!!!!


----------



## mzswizz

Im thinking that if i have two lines especially when one line was faint but noticeably there, then it shouldnt be AF correct? I dont know. Im just hoping for the best. I never get ongoing cramps like this during AF. I get cramps like right when I start my flow and it comes like once or twice then gone and doesnt come back. But now I have been having sharp pains in the pubic and ovary area most times the pubic area and its quick sharp pains like AF mized with OV pains but at the same time it feels like someone is popping fireworks inside my pubic area if that makes any sense. The last time I felt this pain was the day I found out I was pregnant and it was on and off kind of similar but less frequent. I have no clue what is going on though. I want to be all anxious and test but Im going to wait it out and see what happens. I have to go change my tampon anyways so lets see what happens then. I know its not heavy yet because if it was, I would've bled onto my underwear seeing that I have on a light tampon. Ugh Im driving myself crazy again. Sorry for the ranting. I thought it was too early for AF too especially when it showed its face on cd23 last month.


----------



## mzswizz

Ok update: Just changed tampon and now.......i put on another light tampon. Its still some up in there because its only on the top part. I wanted to see how much bleeding I would have so I checked my cervix. And when I looked at my finger, I wouldnt have known there was light bleeding. I had to wipe my finger off and thats when I saw the tinted color. Im assuming for now its not AF because I havent started my flow yet and its been 12 hours since the first time i seen pink!! Also it looks like it may be a chance that it is going to end at the end of the day. Its not really nothing close to my cervix which im shocked and also the inside is very soft and thick feeling I dont know if thats good or bad. Well praying that its possible we can still get the anniversary blessing of a child or children.


----------



## Madrid98

Please don't apologise! We are here to support each other above all things!!! Just remember how I was after O; I was complaining about af like pain & being as is it was coming even though it was far too early & then about 4 days later I got my bfp. So fx'd is going to be the same!!!!


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks Madrid :hugs: From what I noticed that is kind of giving me high hopes is that, ok I saw the pink on the tp at 1am this morning and now it is almost 2pm and no flow yet. Usually i see pink and then in a hour or so BAM heavy or say I saw pink, put a pad on around 1am when I wake up and change the pad it would be either super heavy flow or it would be a flow already there so I know for sure its AF. But when I wipe i get nothing on the tp, my finger looks clean when I check my cervix etc. All these signs are pointing to it not being AF but then again, just so i dont get disappointed, these cramps got me thinking its AF and from last month AF came at cd23 so kind of in between.


----------



## dusty_sheep

Oh well, not going to BD tonight. The LO won't sleep and therefore all the effort to get us in the mood, are wasted.

I really feel like our whole sex life has fallen apart. DH's little friend not "getting up", DH not being in the mood (not knowing that this means that another cycle of 45 days is gone down the drain), the LO... and then me not getting into the mood because I'm mad at DH for not taking TTC seriously at all. There're just too many things that make things not work - and how are you supposed to DTD like that. Sorry people, you got me all sad and mad and disappointed here - and it's not even the time I ovulate, but anyway... it makes me feel kind of hopeless about the whole TTC.


----------



## mzswizz

dusty-:hugs: I think you need to sit down and talk to your DH about the whole ttc situation. Just let him know how you feel. My DH, at first, didnt know how serious I was and didnt really understand why I was getting stressed. After talking to him and researching together and everything, we now have a mutual understanding and he symptom spots more than me now :haha:. Once your DH knows exactly how you feel and understands, I think you will be like me and my DH when it comes to DTD, that is when your LO is asleep.


----------



## dusty_sheep

Well, when I talked about TTC to him, he got so bothered and told me that this was the reason why he'd feel under so much pressure. So now I've stopped talking about TTC for the most part, didn't even tell him when I was ovulating, and we still have the same problem.

The thing is... and I know this is so wrong... I secretely blame him. I know it's not his fault, but still... he tells me that he still finds me sexy and all that - but seriously, that is hard to believe when the only way to get "him" up is to watch porn.:cry: I keep asking him

Plus, he does so many things that bring forward this problem physically - he smokes, drinks one beer per day plus the occasional other beer or glass of wine and besides that and coffee, he's not too much into beverages at all. And he's not like 30 but almost 50, so that doesn't make it any easier.

I wish I could be somewhere else right now - really miss living on my own. We don't even talk, but that makes living together even harder.


----------



## rjsmam

mzswiss - finger crossed for you, it's sounding v promising honey!

chrissi - your mum's comments made me chuckle - hope you do loads of dancing and partying tonight!

dusty - aaah i can so relate to your feelings right now. i wish i could be somewhere else at the moment too. we didn't dtd today and am sure my temp rise will start tomorrow so we missed ov. i miss living on my own too! just me & my my boy.

had an apmnt at the bank today which gives us some better options, have been so anxious about the apmnt - didn't help that we had a wopping thunder storm last night that rumbled on very loudly, so v little sleep! now that the apmnt went well i want to feel back to myself and happy again but am still feeling low, partly as i know i'm not even in the game this cycle and mostly as dh is being ridiculously grumpy. i am so low i haven't done any more organising for his party & need to pick myself up & give myself a kick...... am sure a good nights sleep will help!

love to you all
xx


----------



## ChrissiK

Dusty - so sorry to hear and how frustrating! Would he be willing to cut back on drinks and/or take a specific multivit like Fertilaid for men? Or is he secretly not excited about becoming a father? 
Have you had a SA? Maybe that would encourage him to a better TTC lifestyle? 

I've had agood time and even had 2 glasses of champagne. As luck would have it, my cousins wife was at the party too and she is pregnant "by accident" with her third. She proclaimed that condoms don't seem to be a good way of contraception for then, since they conceived the last two kids while using them. Grrrrrrr

Long trip back today (9h total), but it was nice to not think about TTC for a weekend! 
AF coming middle of next week, debating whether I should test again...


----------



## mzswizz

Dusty-i think men dont understand how we feel. Its like if they were in our shoes they would understand how important it is for us. Kids are like a missing piece of a family for us. Hopefully your dh will stop the things that can effect ttc. 

RJ-i tekk you i think our DHs go through PMS worst than us :haha: :hugs: i think a day of pampering yourself will give you the kick you need.

Chrissi-Glad you had a wonderful time and enjoyed the wine also. My sister fell pregnant a month after she gave birth to my nephew "accidentally" so i totally understand how you feel. 

AFM, Well ladies, dh and i dtd this morning and the end result is its AF. There was more blood (sorry tmi) so cd2 today for me. Hopefully one day my body will decide to cooperate with me and get pregnant.


----------



## Madrid98

Hi :hi:

dusty I've been told before that as men get older, everything is a bit more complicated :shrug:. My dh is 41 so maybe he isn't on that stage yet but it must be very frustrating for you. I don't think is a question of you not being attractive enough to him I just think as they get older they're weaker in that sense. Fair enough men can have children until they're older but I'm sure sometimes extra help is needed. Please don't hold yourself responsible because at the end of the day is his issue; he should be worrying, not you. 
On the other hand, I understand you worry because you want another baby and that's in your way to get it but the more you worry & the more you think about it, it isn't going to help you. You'll get more stressed & depressed & eventually is going to affect your relationship with your dh.

rjsman you're having an stressful time as well hun; we all feel sometimes that it'll be better to be alone & with noone to stress about, but is that what you really want? or is it just one of those down moments we all have? 
Just take it easy & focus a bit on yourself and hopefully by feeling better you'll be able to see things in a more positive frame of mind.:hugs:
Also you need to start thinking about your interview and how you're going to blow them away :thumbup:

mzswizz I'm sorry that af made an appearance after all!! But if that's the case your lp is far too short. Have you thought about going to see the doctor? 

Today I've been quite busy at home because I wanted to leave everything clean and ready as we're going on holidays on Friday. The thing is that now I feel quite tired of course and I'm here relaxing with a decaf :coffee: and your company :winkwink:
On Tuesday I have a meeting with my manager and I've decided to tell her about my appt with the midwife on Thursday. I was keeping it to myself & I was planning to make an excuse but she's been so demanding that I don't see the point hiding it from her any longer. I'll ask for confidentiality at least until September. Hopefully if I'll make it that long they'll notice themselves anyway. 
I'm so anxious about the whole thing; can't help it. 

XX


----------



## Hena

Hi everyone! I only have a minute, crazy busy here, but I just found this on Amazon (while plotting my ttc shopping in the States :haha:) and I thought you'd all appreciate it https://www.amazon.com/Fertility-ad...arel&qlEnable=1&ie=UTF8&qid=1310328944&sr=1-5 :rofl: I'll get on tomorrow and try to catch up with you all!


----------



## mzswizz

Madrid-i was thinking that maybe i am having whacky cycles. I have thought about seeing my doctor though but i dont have anything like temps etc and also DH has a new job so he doesnt have the health insurance that we use to have which means it will be out of pocket and we dont have that. Hopefully we will be able to concieve before we have to see the doctor. 

Hena-the shirt made me laugh I think i should get that shirt :haha:

AFM, dh and i are just playing games on the xbox pretty much. Nothing to really update and the cramps are now gone. Oh and i think i am getting sick ugh.


----------



## ChrissiK

Sooooooooooooooo....
Today would have been AF day on a 28 day cycle. I usually range from 28-31.
So I tested. I didn't want to waste my last digi, so I used a cheapo Boots test.
There is the FAINTEST second line on the test. I tried to take a photos, but it's hard to capture. 
Have this urge to pee on my digi RIGHT NOW, but will wait until tomorrow morning. 

Oh the roller coaster!
 



Attached Files:







surprise.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## stuckinoki

I see it Chrissi, and I didn't even have to squint. Looks like a BFP to me. Congratulations.


----------



## stuckinoki

Sorry I haven't been around much ladies. I've just been busy. I got an positive OPK yesterday and a really positive OPK this morning except DH couldn't finish when we tried this morning :( I'm completely pissed off about the whole thing.

He went to bed at 6pm last night so we didn't get a to BD and this morning he didn't finish. We only BD'd yesterday morning, and probably tonight when he gets home, but I'm still convinced that this cycle is worthless now since we haven't had sex at all since I got my positive OPK yesterday.

This is our last cycle TTC for a long while and I really wanted to make it count. I'm so irritated with DH right now.


----------



## stuckinoki

https://i52.tinypic.com/33xyq85.jpg <----- Tweaked
https://i56.tinypic.com/2s0mrtl.jpg <----- Grey Scaled
https://i53.tinypic.com/qnjmuh.jpg <----- Inverted

***I see the line clear as day in all of them***


----------



## Hena

OMG Chrissi!!!!! :happydance: hoorah!!!!!! I want you to pee on your digi now too :haha: maybe you should wait until tomorrow's fmu though hehe. I don't even have to squint to see your second line, this is brilliant! :yipee:

stuckinoki, we missed you!!!! :hugs: don't worry so much, if you bd's yesterday morning and again tonight you have a very good chance. Just think of it as DH building up a store of swimmers to deposit just before the egg drops. In the end it is only one :spermy: that has to make it, right?


----------



## ChrissiK

Hi everybody,
I'm a tad overexcited right now... OMG. What if it's really true... Had the digi in my hand twice already! Will probably pee on it tonight, if I can wait that long.

Stuckinoki - we covered OV days this month with a 36h rhythm (alternating mornings and evenings), because I did some research on sperm survival in cervix vs sperm regeneration in men over 35. Every day seemed to short and 2 days maybe too long, so that's what we did. In that case, if you BD tonight, you (and your ripening egg) are im good shape to catch a :spermy:

I also have to say that this cycle brought my husband close to the breaking point. He did NOT want to BD the last time (after a week of 36h rhythm, since I couldn't pinpoint ov). We put on the porn, had some wine, I could have won a "sex noise" Oscar and it still took forever. We even had to take a break (I was so mad!). I think he then was really looking forward to the AF break and the stop of my demands. 
All I want to say: You are not alone. If this is your last chance for a while, try hard, even if you have to stop-and-go. 36h might be the magic number! 
Good luck tonight!


----------



## rjsmam

chrissi - :yipee: woweeeeees how exciting!!! looks very clear, you must be itching to pee on that digi!! hope the wait isn't too painful!!! very excited to see our 2nd international BFP !

mzswiss - yup my dh doesn't cope with stress well & it's just like male pms haha. hope you are feeling better & didn't get sick! :flow:

madrid - think its a good idea to tell your manager, specially if she's been demanding. are you going somewhere nice on your hols? :flower:

stuckinoki - sorry about dh, :hugs: i know that feeling, its very frustrating - and too common round here! is it worth explaining do dh about this cycle's importance or does that apply to much pressure... 

hena - that tshirt is v funny! :haha: how was your trip to the inlaws?

dusty - how you doing hon, how was the rest of your wk end? :flow:

so sorry for the gloomy post the other night - tough times around here. i don't really want to be on my own - just sometimes i get nostalgic for having no one else to worry about! being a step mum/wife/working mum is tough at times & it's been a tough few wks and i have come to terms with not being in the game this month. if there's any chance i get this new job it's prob for the best. however if i dont get it I will be all guns blazing full on, no excuses at ov time, mega TTC ! :haha: 

looks like ff was right my last cycle - remember my temps where wacky & it said i ov cd20 but i didn't believe.. my temps are now much steadier & I thought they'd rise yesterday for ov, but they dropped really low instead.. and again today.. so am cd19 and temps show no sign of ov yet so i guess i ov late, also think that means i have a short luteal phase which will look into :wacko:

xx


----------



## stuckinoki

Thanks so much Chrissi. That really made me feel better. I've been stewing in my own misery all day today.

Yesterday morning, we BD'd and then for giggles I took the OPK, when it was positive I told DH that we were in baby mode and had to BD that night before bed [I was going to use a soft cup too] because I knew I wouldn't be able to get anything out of him this morning.

He "accidentally" took Tylenol PM at 4pm and was passed out in bed by 6pm. I was so mad but I figured I'd just pounce him when I went to bed, nearly 4 hours later. Obviously it didn't work....

Then all night I kept having dreams that I missed my ovulation window and that DH didn't want sex in the morning...so I kept waking up freaking out.

I made him do it this morning and 15 minutes later, he was sweating and like "I can't do it...you know it doesn't work this early in the morning".

I was freaking crushed. He knows this is our last shot. I actually cried a little bit because I was so disappointed and after all of those dreams I just felt like shit...so I ended up chewing him out a little bit about taking tylenol ... 

Hopefully tonight is better.

I'm sorry you had a rough cycle too Chrissi...I'm glad that you got your BFP out of it though.

I soooo can't wait to see the digi!


----------



## ChrissiK

I lasted a whopping 2.5h before I peed on the digi...

And here it is!
 



Attached Files:







Digi.jpg
File size: 11.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## stuckinoki

Wooooooooooo hoooooooooooo!!!!!
Congratulations momma to be!


----------



## stuckinoki

Also, I want to know more about this top secret ttc facebook page :)


----------



## ChrissiK

The secret FB page is a group of TTC woman that have the urge to post on FB, but can't because it's a secret. A small, but very friendly group. FB also give you the opportunity to link to articles/photos etc a little easier than this forum (I think).
Nobody can view the posts if they are not in the group.

I also wanted to say: what worked for me this month (apparently - still hard to believe)...
FertiliTea (to shorten/strengthen my cycle), BD every 36h and putting in the soft cup right after.

Would anybody like a soft cup? I have 5 left over and you can reuse them, if you want...


----------



## Madrid98

:wohoo::wohoo: Excellent news Chrissi!!!!

I had the feeling that your Friday test was a bit too early. So glad you tested again today and the best news ever!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: I bet you can't believe it yet! I was the same when I got mine!!
Have you told your dh? Are you waiting a bit longer?

Stuckinoki welcome back! I've missed you all these days!!! I'm sorry dh was so selfish this morning but men are like that sometimes. Just try not to get too upset about and cheer up for this afternoon/evening when he gets back home. :flower:

rjsman I'm going to southern Spain on Friday until the end of the month. It's the first time we travel to that part of my country together so it's going to be nice and a bit of an adventure. Can't wait!!!!

mzswizz that's the problem when you don't have a national health service. You need insurance or it's too costly. I've read in another thread also that the maternity pay is quite low or none whatsoever which is like shocking comparing to the European systems. Maybe the cycle will go back to its normal self gradually. Fx'd :winkwink:

Hena how was the weekend?

Dusty how are you feeling today?

XX


----------



## stuckinoki

Welp, this cycle was a complete waste of time.

DH is just now leaving work at 830pm which means that he won't be home, showered and relaxed until at least 10pm. I'm so freaking mad at him right now. How could he just stay late and not call to tell me. He knows we're in baby making time right now.


----------



## ChrissiK

Stuckinoki - Don't give up yet. Put on the red thong and wait for him in the shower!
(Try not to be mad at him today, there is enough time for that in the months to come...)


----------



## dusty_sheep

Hey everyone -

Chrissi - congratulations!, this is sooo exciting:happydance: I don't know what a softcup is - would you mind to explain?

Nothing new really regarding TTC, besides the frustration. Though it was so not the time to conceive, but anyway, we haven't :sex: in a while, for several reasons.

And well, I didn't think a lot of TTC this weekend anyway - was at the hospital visiting my grandma who's in a very bad condition. Actually, no one knows if she'll leave the hospital at all. The worst thing was that she is suffering so badly, she's in pain and desperately asking for help - but no one even considers to give her appropriate meds to ease her pains. 

Instead, they sediate her so she can't complain. She's got hematomas on her arms that she must have gotten by the staff people. It's so hard to see her like that... and I'm worried about my mom losing her mom:cry: My grandma and I, we were not close, but no one deserves to live in pain like that and be treated so unfriendly like this hospital staff treats her. 

So yeah - I have to deal with the complete other end of life right now, thank god it's not time to BD right now.


----------



## ChrissiK

Oh dusty - that sounds terrible! Hope your grandma finds some relief soon, which ever way that might (maybe unfortunately) be...
A soft cup is something that was originally created to catch menstrual flow, it's like a diaphragm with room for liquid (if that makes sense) that cups your cervix. You can ALSO use it to hold the sperm in after BD, so that there is more chance for them to travel up.

Madrid - I'm not familiar with the UK health system (yet). What do I do next? Appointment with a midwife? Do I need to wait a couple of weeks?


----------



## Madrid98

You need to book an appointment with your gp. Are you registered with one? If not do register and ask for an appointment. Then when you see the gp he/she will refer you to the antenatal clinic in the hospital that falls within your catchment area. If you don't like the hospital you can always ask to go to a different one.
This is how it works in London; the gp did the referral but I also had to confirm it online (they'll give you a booking number to do this if that's the way it works where you are).
And then it's just a waiting game. Apparently they wait to see you until you are 8 weeks pregnant at the hospital. And then you'll have your blood taken & all the health checks. The first scan is about 12wks.

Dusty I'm so sorry about your grandmum; it doesn't matter if you were not close, she's a human being after all and doesn't deserve to be suffering like that.

Stuckinoki I agree with Chrissi; just forget about the argument and wait for him tonight. There's still time if you jsut got your +opk.

XX


----------



## stuckinoki

Ok...So disaster averted :)
Operation "procure sperm" was a success.

DH came home around 9pm and immediately sat down and apologized for this morning. He said that because his mother used tears to manipulate people, that when he see me cry when I'm hurt his first reaction is to get mad...not on purpose but because of some deep seated mental block thanks to his crazy mother.

We had a good talk and he said that he's sorry that he hasn't been super excited about TTC. He said that he's scared that if he gets too excited about it with me, that when AF shows up he thinks that it would make it harder on me.

So then we BD'd on the living room floor [we used the preseed] and then I used a soft cup...but I think that the preseed make it too slippery and I can't get the stinking soft cup to stay in there [TMI, sorry ladies!]

Anywho. At least I can put an x on my ff chart for Bding today. Hooray.

Now we just try to relax and hope for the best! lol


----------



## dusty_sheep

*stockinoki* - aw, good you two got things sorted out - and it's amazing how your DH reflects things and realizes that his behavior has something to do with his childhood. I don't know many men who would admit that they didn't have a great childhood. Anyway, don't worry about TMI - that's why we're here, right? Yes, I can relate to just feeling good about knowing that you did what you could do.

*Chrissi* - Oh, that's what I have been looking for! Something that makes sure all the :spermy: :spermy::spermy: don't escape from their way to my eggy:winkwink: I've so far just tried to lie down for as long as possible, after we BD'd, guess it didn't exactly help. Anyway... want to send me one of those softcups? And would you want to have anything in return?

*dusty sheep* - aw... that's me... next...:haha:

*RJ* - well, no reason to excuse, at least not to me. I've been writing gloomy'ish things lately as well. And I can relate to what you said about being exhaused from being a mom. And it's not easy to cope with letting pass a cycle of TTC :hugs:
*
Madrid* - good luck for the appointment with your manager tomorrow. Hope you'll come here before your holidays and tell us how it went?

*mzswizz* - sorry about AF showing up (but I guess I said that already?). Hopefully, the sex was at least quality sex:happydance: and hopefully next cycle will be better.:hugs:

*Hena* - I'm so not gonna buy that shirt - LOL:haha:


*AFM* - wrote a huge update earlier... having decaf with rice milk right now, and I really hate the rice milk:sad2:. LO is sick and therefore I've very exhausted from taking her to the doc, then rushing to another appointment, and having the LO being all clingy of course but refusing to take her meds.


----------



## mzswizz

Chrissi-congrats to you. Yay 2 international bumps already. 

AFM, I think the cod liver oil was shortening my LP and after researching, i found more bad than good about cod liver oil so DH and i talked about it and both agreed i shouldnt take it anymore. Lets see how this cycle goes for me. Also i found out that it can cause toxins etc which could lead to infertility :saywhat: so that could be why we havent been concieving. Hopefully, we can now concieve since i stopped taking them. Back to square one. Also i woke up this morning to a swollen upper lip due to food allergy and to top it all off, dh amd i are sick but making the best out of it.


----------



## Hena

Hi ladies! Sorry, I promised a nice long reply but I've been insanely busy. One week until the big trip and I still have shopping, packing, planning for DH's bday (whichI'll be off-continent for) and LOTS of cleaning to do. To top it off, as this is the last week of classes before the summer holidays and Each of my classes only meets once a week, all of my stundents want to celebrate! My last class today (an adult group) watched the King's Speech and one of my lovely ladies brought beer so we did this :beer: resulting in this :drunk::drunk::drunk: What a nice day :haha:

I am so over the moon for Chrissi I can't even say!!! :wohoo: Maybe I'll use you as excuse for the second beer I drank, eh? hehe Now we really are averaging one BFP a month!! 

I'm going to sober up a bit, have a little bite to eat (dh is in Genoa atm so I have to feed myself) then I'll catch up on all the news. :hugs:

oooh, I'm def. drunk enough to do this!!!! :flasher: good thing the blinds are closed :rofl:


----------



## Hena

Okay, all caught up!

First of all, *Dusty* HUGE :hugs: What a go of it you're having lately! I'm sending prayers for your grandma, I hope she finds relief soon. 
It sounds like you're going through a rough patch with DH too. I had some stressful times like that with mine a couple of years ago, we once went a whole month with no BD, and then when he finally gave me some it was only with the aid of porn :cry: keep in mind, we were basically newlyweds at the time. It turns out the porn was his lazy form of foreplay; because of all sorts of external stress he just couldn't be turned on by anything "real" so he had to rely on fantasy at the time. Obviously we moved beyond that rough patch, and so will you and your DH. 
I hope your LO feels better soon! I'm sure that stress isn't helping!!

*RJ* what day is your interview? Fingers and toes are crossed for you!!! I hope the bank meeting put your mind at ease on the finacial situation. It's crazy how bad things are at the moment. 
You mentioned that based on FF correctly placing OV you have a short LP, how short is it?

*mzswizz* So sorry AF showed early again :growlmad: Not to harp on, but it really sounds to me like you need some medical advice. Did you have an annual exam this year? When I lived in the States it was a real shocker after the Canadian health care system, but I found Family Planning in Maine very helpful. I'm sure you can find them in FL too. They function on a donation basis, only charging what patients can afford to pay. Most people think of them as an organisation for pregnancy prevention, but they are very family friendly and gave us tonnes of information about fertility and conception. (we weren't ttc at the time, but knew we'd want to in the next few years)

*Madrid* gl talking to your manager tomorrow, I hope she's supportive! Only 3 days until your big appointment! I'm really hoping they listen for the hb I'm sure it will bring you a lot of peace of mind before your trip. Fingers crossed!!!

YAY for :sex: *stuckinoki* :happydance: and lol about the living room floor, that's our location of choice most days too. Actually, we have the (bad?) habbit of stripping to the buff and jumping each other wherever in the house and on whatever piece of furnature happens to be convenient...I suppose we'll have to re-arrrange our love life once we have little ones around. I'm thinking a master bedroom suite.....
I hope you're feeling more optimistic now anyway :hugs:

I've already congratulated *Chrissi* a couple of times, but what the hay, :yipee: 

AFM, I'm sober now :haha: DH is on a one-night business trip, bringing a work colleague home with him tomorrow so I have to have the place cleaned up by then. I have one week before I leave, and I'm trying really hard to stay calm and hope for an early O. I've read that :spermy: can live up to 5 days in EWCM and since grapefruit juice seems to trigger it for me I'll be downing it from now until I'm sure I've ovulated. If you read in the paper about a woman at the airport being arrested for trying to smuggle hundreds of 3oz bottles of grapefruit juice into the US, that'll be me! :winkwink:


----------



## mzswizz

Hena-i was thinking the same thing. My dh put a smile on my face today because he kept saying i think you could be pregnant because you was bleeding after sex the last time you were and we were kind of rough then the bleeding got heavier. All i can do is smile, he even wants to buy tests how sweet :haha: atleast he is as optimistic as me.


----------



## Hena

Gooooood Morning! :coffee: 

Your hubby sounds like a trooper mzswizz! Go ahead and :test: hehe

I have about 100 things to do today and so far I've done 0 of them :blush: better get to it, time's a-tickin'! Hope you all have a great day!


----------



## ChrissiK

Good morning everybody -

I told DH last night... I made a little box out of the digi carton and wrapped it in gift wrap with 3 flaps to open. On the first flap it said: "Die Würfel sind gefallen" (=the die has been cast), second flap said "I will not apply for the Newcastle job" (the university position I was contemplating, alas now I hopefully give birth during the semester) and the last flap said "You don't need to go to Hartlepoole" (the VR doc for a SA), then it opened to the test.

Well, he was happy, but suspicious - How accurate are these test? Do you trust them? When is your period due?.
I decided he would believe me when I didn't have a visit from AF by the weekend! :haha:
And then proceeded to have a celebratory beer!:drunk:

Hurrah for *stuckinoki* and the successful :sex:

*Dusty* - the soft cup is on it's way!

*Hena* - good luck with the big list! I realized I have only 7 school days left to organize/finalize the summer vacation plans! Ooops!

Talk to you later!


----------



## stuckinoki

Good Morning/Afternoon/Evening everyone!!!

I'm 1dpo today and feeling pretty good about it. I'm doing some work on my website so I was contemplating opening a bottle of wine [code and building always makes me cranky]
I had a really long day at work too so I think I deserve a glass of two of wine! lol

Mzswizz; when are you going to test?????

Hena; lo-freaking-l!!! You're too much! I hope you get an early O, or a really late one [I'm hoping harder for the first option]


----------



## Madrid98

Just saying hello quickly!! My manager was very happy & supportive with the news. She's been through the same herself so she understands well how I feel. I'm glad I told her & 7wks today!!! So excited!!!!!!!

I'll reply to all of you later when I'm at home. 

X


----------



## mzswizz

Hena-You sound like me when it comes to having a lot to do and havent started on anything :haha:

Chrissi-Cant wait for your dh excitement after AF doesnt show. I can just picture the reaction right now

Stuckinoki-If the bleeding stops before the normal AF ending time which is usually cd7 or cd9 and today i am cd4, then I will test but for now we are just keeping an eye on it.

Madrid-Thats wonderful that she understood and is happy for you. Also happy 7 weeks :happydance:!!

AFM, well cd4 and i had a tampon AND a pad on just to see what would happen. Last night, I switched back to pads and just had on a pad. When we were going to bed, DH told me to put a tampon on and without questioning i did because obviously it's one of his tests to figure out whats going on :haha:. And while i was putting the tampon on, I noticed there was no leakage and nothing on the pad. So forward to this morning, I went to use the bathroom, i looked at the pad and clean as a whistle. I took out the tampon and it was brown blood on it and not really alot which is a shocker seeing that im only on cd4 and I had the tampon on for 7 hrs so it shouldve been full. Also brown blood is a sign of AF ending for me :saywhat: I told DH and he just looked at me with a little smile and half asleep :haha: Also I was expecting drops in the water and the only thing that dropped in the water was discharge :shrug: My normal AF is super heavy from cd1, "smells" like blood and is dark red more like burgundy. This "AF" was spotting on cd1 and cd2 until the long period of rough intercourse which made me bleed more. Also blood is bright red/orange and looks like its "watered down". My dh says the blood looks fake :rofl: So i have yet to see anything on the pad nor have a flow in the toilet. Which is unusual for me because when it is AF, she makes her presence known. If it stops early i am going to :test: for sure. It would be a big surprise to me if I am. Also I remembered that when I was pregnant the last time, we had intercourse and it was the same blood type but lighter in flow than this and lasted 2 days and it seems like the same thing is happening again. Hope its a sign.


----------



## mzswizz

Update:cd4 on what suppose to be AF. i checked my cervix and it has a little bit of brown blood left along with ALL discharge!!! Cd4 of my cycle and looks like its not a cycle at a because it is stopping. I can loterally walk around with no pad and no tampon. This is soooo weird. Seems like it is going to end today. Will tell dh went he gets home from his job interview and see where we go from there. A little nervous to see whats going on. But i can say for sure this is NOT my normal AF. i suppose to be having a heavy flow and i wouldnt need to check cervix because i would be bleeding heavily. I checked and all i got was brown mixed with discharge. Please God please let this be it. And if i am pregnant, i got to go get a scan and bloodwork because of the heavy bleeding. Wish me luck ladies. Lets hope this is the cycle. I will keep everyone updated.


----------



## rjsmam

Chrissiiiiiiiiii - what a beautiful digi - CONGRATS - just love how you told your hubby!!! ):wohoo: :bfp: :wohoo: 

just a quickie from me... job interview is done - boy was it tough - really don't think i'll get (and not in a bashful way) - part of the assessment was in a room with all the other candidates :wacko: however I know i can say i gave it my best & if another vacancy comes up I'll be well versed in the process....

we dtd the deed last night so i still have a chance this month.. woop woop.. temp rose today but not by much so still not sure i ov though..

i am officially on hols now & we're heading away to family in the south - the sun is shining & we have lots of plans with the kids..

have a great couple of days - if i miss you Madrid - have a FAB holiday 

xxx


----------



## dusty_sheep

RJ - I still hope you get the job if you want/need it. happy holidays & have fun! And good to hear you got to DTD.:happydance:

mzswizz - So you think this was not AF but IB? Or some bleeding like many women experience during pregnancy? If you were pregnant, how far would you be? When will you be able to get an appt with you gyn to figure out what this is? The way you described it in your last post, it sounds more like IB to me. Fx'ed for you!

Madrid - thanks for the update - looking forward to hear from you!

Chrissi - I love the way how you told your DH! What a great idea:thumbup: And once again, I'm sooo jealous but also happy for you!:happydance: :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: (hehe, I love that one!)
And thanks for sending me the softcup. Will there come an instruction with it? And if not, would you explain me how to use it? I'm really illiterate there:haha:. Oh, and want to explain how I get to become a member of the secret FB group:flower:?

stockinoki - saying hello and hoping to hear from you. Better stay away from the wine... though, if you don't, you will pm me a glass of wine too, will ya?

Hena - grapefruit juice is supposed to make sperm live longer? When the women drinks it? Never heard of that, but is it true? Hope you won't get a backache from carrying all the cans!:awww:


Planning to spend the night watching tv with hubby. no intentions to DTD as lo is still sick (even though getting better), hence not much sleep during the nights (dontcha just love it to get up at 3 am!). But I thought that now that I'm not pregnant (I had to take another test to make sure...lol), I might have a glass of wine? Or two?
:wine:
Have to go see gyn at fertility treatment center on friday. Then she'll tell me I'm not pregnant and probably plan on what to do next cycle. I hope she'll speed my so-called cycles a little up - I hate it that every time I figure out I'm not pregnant, another 50 days are gone poof. :brat:


----------



## mzswizz

Dusty-If i was pregnant i would be almost 4 weeks. But we just got to see how the bleeding goes.


----------



## Madrid98

Hi again!!

mzswizz I really hope the bleeding is just old blood & that you're pregnant as well!! Fx'd you get to test soon.

dusty have you tried soy at all? Are your cycles regular or long irregular cycles? I used it the cycle I got my bfp so it may be an option for you.

Stuckinoki I agree with dusty on the wine part, maybe you should avoid drinking until you get your bfp i.e. for the next 10days or so. I don't know if it's good or bad because I don't drink at all so I never read that part of the ttc advice but I guess it won't be good.

Chrissi nice way to tell him!!! Have you been able to book your appt with the gp at all?

Hena you are a woman with a mission! Hope you'll get to finish everything in time & to O before you go of course!!

rjsman good luck with the interview results and I hope you have also a wonderful time while visiting your family. I'll try to get access to the internet while I'm in Spain and keep in touch!!

Tomorrow I have my appointment at the hospital for my eye check up. It's going to be a long day!!!

XX


----------



## mzswizz

Im out. Got sharp pulling stabbing pain in right ovary area and now there is blood on pad and also when i use the bathroom. Onto next cycle.


----------



## Madrid98

So sorry mzswizz!

XX


----------



## Madrid98

This thing sent my post twice. Crazy!!!!!!!


----------



## mzswizz

Ladies, i am deciding to take the EPO. I will probably get it soon but if i cant, then it will be before my next af for sure. This "AF" is weird i am sooo going to give up on it. After the tampon and checking my cervix, now there is heavy bleeding again but only when i use the bathroom. I keep checking my pad and its this pinkish little and i do mean little spot on it so its like maybe ts comes out when i use the bathroom because of the pressure. Inside my vagina is very tight and soft and it was hard to put my finger in but i did and i think thats what caused the heavy bleeding. Once again the bleeding isnt a flow. I am going to keep an eye on it. Also got this bad cramp. Like a pulled muscle pulling sensation pain on the right side right above the pubic area.


----------



## Hena

Oh poo, mzswizz! I really thought this could be it for you! How are you going to count your CD? Starting today? It sounds like your AF is like my last Aunt Drip, just confusing matters. Grrr!

So glad your manager was so supportive Madrid! GL at the doc's tomorrow, then only one day until the midwife appt! :happydance:

Dusty, I hope your snuggling tonight leads to something more. I can imagine how difficult it must be with a lo sick though. Are you doing Clomid this cycle, or is that what will be decided at your appt?
As for the grapefruit juice, it doesn't directly help sperm survive, but fertile CM does. As Grapefruit juice can help stimilate the production of EWCM (and for me it seems to work like magic) it may increase our chances of the spermies surviving longer. Fingers crossed...

Have a great trip RJ!!! Hope it's fun and relaxing. Congrats on getting through the interview. Like you said, either way you've gained something.

I have to go pick up DH, will continue when I return....


----------



## stuckinoki

mzswizz; you can only take EPO leading up to ovulation...it's harmful to the baby if to take it after conception occurs. [[I didn't know how much research you've done on it]] It'll help you balance your cycle if you're not ttc, but if you are it will only help with the quality of eggs before ovulation.


----------



## dusty_sheep

Another blah night:argh:

LO was not sleeping very well - which means that none of us did either. This morning she got so frustrated about things, and it was very hard to comfort her as she kept pushing me away and hitting me. Not easy to not get mad myself, then. 

Madrid - I haven't tried soy yet. I keep remembering those reports on soy saying that it kind of works like the contraception pill, so that kind of scared me away there. 

Hena - no, watching tv didn't lead to anything more. We're both exhauseted from stressy nights with LO. It's sad, but lately it's not been like "I'm so in love, let's make a baby". After the big desaster lately, we haven't been DTD at all anymore. I'm kind of scared of another frustrating experience.:nope: Oh, and yes I'm on clomid already - but you have to go see the doc 14 days after ovulation to test whether or not you are preg. And probably see what to do next cycle. I hope I'll get another chance with the clomid. And guess who's gonna go buy all grapefruit juice in sight today?:wohoo:

mzswizz - :hugs:

Somebody asked me this lately, and I'm sure I forgot to answer:

Hubby is not willing to do anything regarding TTC. He's fine with what I do, but doesn't want to get his swimmers tested (doing "it" and have everyone knowing what you just did, I guess). I'm not even sure if he wants another child or not. He could do without one, I guess, so it's just me... he's got 2 adult kids already (big age gap), I've got the LO with him and would want to have another one (or two, but that's no option for hubby - so two it is, for us).


----------



## Madrid98

Hi!
I can only tellfrom personal experience that I used both soy & epo for the first time the cycle I got my bfp. I don't know if soy works likebc pill but I've never heard of such a thing. 
Maybe you could take epo with clomiddusty. Ask your doc on your next appointment. 
X


----------



## ChrissiK

Just a quick Hallo to all -
having a horribly emotional day.
It was Sports Day for my oldest son, who has Asperger's Syndrom (a mild form of Autism) and he yet again manage to humiliate himself and me by screaming, rolling on the grass and generally making a scene if he didn't win/throw wide enough/manage to jump rope etc.
Usually I endure this with a stoned face, knowing he can't control himself and he will be sorry afterwards. I try to ignore other parents stares and other kids sniggers, but today I just lost it. I had to leave the school yard, tears streaming down my face - thank goodness I was wearing sun glasses, especially for home time.
Must be those pregnancy hormones, but I feel completely spent.

Thanks for letting me vent! Hopefully a better day tomorrow.


----------



## dusty_sheep

Chrissi - in a hurry but can't leave here without a :hugs:

ETA

Chrissi - well, I can probably not even imagine how hard this must be for you, and also your son. You probably try to keep in mind that your son doesn't do all these things to humilitate you, or annoy you, but because he simply cannot handle situations like these in a different way. Did you ever get help regarding how to handle the Asberger's, like what you can do to help your son when he's losing it, and what you can do to help yourself to stay calm? 

I can see that it is not easy to deal with people staring at you, and with other kids laughing at your son. That must hurt so much! I do understand that you got to a point where you couldn't cope anymore. I wouldn't say you lost it (unless you tell me that you screamed at people and said swear words). You reacted like most of us would have in a situation like that. Being pregnant isn't exactly known for helping you to get more stable, emotionally. Do you know why your son started to roll on the ground and scream? Does this happy generally when something isn't going the way he wants? (haha, excuse my bad grammar and stuff here! Hope you know what I mean?) Or are there trigger situations, like stress that he simply cannot handle well and therefore "makes a scene", like you put it? I don't know if any of this is helpful - All I want to say is, that you didn't do anything wrong there, not yesterday and not in the past. I hope ther'll be many more relaxing days for you


----------



## dusty_sheep

We BD yesterday even though the day had been so exhausting for all of us. For some reason, this only seems to work with porn lately. It's not exactly that I don't like it... it's more that I worry that we might not be able to do it without at some point. And that I am not attractive enough to make DH hot.

Neighbor complained about crying toddler (and she IS very loud and cries so dramatically, so I partly understand....). But still I feel so ashamed that I appear like that kind of mother who beat their kids so the neighbors get worried and ring their door bell.

Otherwise, not much new. 14 days past ovulation, and I feel AF around the corner. Slight pain, almost like when I was pregnant, very weird. I'm not one of those who can tell apart period pains from "stuff building up for the baby". So yeah.


----------



## Hena

.....and I'm back

Sorry about that, had a late night then some internet problems.

stuckinoki, I hope you were able to relax the other night. Fingers and toes crossed that we'll have some more good news here in a week or two!!!

Madrid, good luck at your midwife appt today! Can't wait to hear about it!!!

Dusty, so glad to hear you finally got to BD. Don't stress out about the porn, I'm sure it's just a phase. Sometimes, especiually when you're tired or stressed, it's just easier to get things going that way. If it goes on for months and months you might want to have a sit-down with hubby to calmly explain it makes you feel insecure though.

Chrissi, don't be embarassed. High energy, crowded situations (like a sports day) often trigger that kind of behaviour in people with Asperger's, especially children. Nobody should judge him or you, and if they do they're not worth your time. Honestly, I don't know how parents don't break down every day. I used to work with kids on the autism spectrum and I am in awe of how strong you parents are.

How are you doing mzswizz? Hope AF is over!!

afm.........I'm praying for an early O! DH came home with three bottles of grapefruit juice yesterday to help :rofl: We're bding on a 2 days on, one day off pattern. It wasn't really planned that way, but I'm hoping it will turn out to be good for us. Ticker says 8 days to O and I'm leaving in 4 GAH!!!! I'm going to go try to be all zen and relaxed now and get that egg to drop :haha:


----------



## Madrid98

On my way to the hospital!! Very excited!!! Will tell you all later today!!!

Chrissi I can understand very well how you feel. I don't have time now but I'll explain later as well. 

Xx


----------



## mzswizz

Madrid-cant wait for the update!!!

Hena-one more day before af ends yay :happydance:

Chrissi-:hugs: its okay. What you did isnt wrong. You are a strong woman because if it was me, i probably would've yelled at the kids for laughing and the parents for staring and then walked away crying. So i commend you for your actions. 

Dusty-glad you were able BD. You should try hiding the porn so he can only pay attention to you and get in the mood from you. Dont think you arent beautiful or attractive for him because you are beautiful. Just hide those darn porn movies. It has become a routine for him that shouldnt be a routine. A man should be attracted to his wife rather than porn and most women fake sex on porn movies so it should be more so as a turn off to him. 

Stuckinoki-thanks for that information i didnt know that. I think i would have to start back temping in order to take EPO because i dont have an exact day on when OV occurs. 

AFM, so far this has been the lightest AF i have ever have, well except when i had heavy bleeding after sex. I literally have been wearing one pad a day and it will be a small spot over a long period of time. DH was surprised to see how the pad looked because he knows how my normal cycles are. I am already on cd6 so AF should end tomorrow. I just wrote this down as a whacky AF. when we find good affordable health insurance, i will go to my ob/gyn who is also a fertility specialist and tell him my situation. Hopefully i dont reach the 2 year mark before then which is june 10th. I talked to dh about EPO and we will be buying it. I wanted the tea but i would have to order it seeing that its not made here of course and they only have the capsules but i can manage with the capsules. Even though its taking longer than expected to concieve, i am finally content with us not having kids at the moment. Sometimes i felt bad when dh says will i leave him because we havent gotten pregnant. I told him i wouldnt leave him just to have kids and i know its not a problem with him because before when my AF was no show for months and was all over the place, he got me pregnant so i know its nothing wrong with him. If anything it would be something wrong with me. But i am getting AF every month so thats a better adjustment. Now if only i can get pregnant :haha:. DH told me the reasom why he didnt want me to take OPKs etc was because he didnt want the child to be planned. He just wants to DTD with his wife and then one day i just start vomiting, take a test and it would say pregnant. I think he just dont want pressure and i understand where he is coming from. But when we get good insurance and if i dont concieve before then, im going to my doctor :haha:


----------



## stuckinoki

mzswizz; I'd take it up until like CD14 and then stop. That way you cover the most ground and you give the eggie 2 weeks to grow big and healthy!


----------



## mzswizz

I guess i will have to take it next cycle because by the time i buy it, cd14 will probably have passed.


----------



## stuckinoki

That's not a bad thing :) This way next cycle you can get a full 2 weeks worth of good EPO!!!

Hopefully you won't need it and you get a BFP this month!


----------



## mzswizz

I know! Hopefully it helps the eggs grow big and strong. Im really looking forward to seeing a BFP hopefully this year.


----------



## ChrissiK

Hi everybody - better day today! Went on a school trip with my 7yo to the seaside, lovely weather, fish & chips, great sandcastles and a finishing ice-cream! Yum.

I have been eating like a maniac- not good! I gained so much weight (50 & 40 lbs), I was hoping not to repeat that, but at the rate I am going... No nausea to slow me down, which worries me a bit. While it is no fun, it always served as a sign of a healthy pregnancy for me...

Found out I have to go see a midwife to start, will make an appointment for next week. It's the last week of school and then 6 weeks of summer craziness start!


----------



## Hena

Only one--count it, ONE teaching day left, then it's five weeks of freeeeedom! :happydance: Whew! I love my job, but I'm ready for a break!!! 

Hope you're all well! I'm still downing the gf juice and praying, not much more I can do. Did an opk today and there's some hormone there, but def. not pos......


----------



## mzswizz

Today has been a busy day. I have been doing more driving than anything today. Also AT&T wants dh to dohe futher steps required to be hired and once he completes everything, then he will start training aug 8th so im excited because it means more money which will help us out and also probably good affordable healthcare yay. I must say that this AF has been the lightest AF i have ever had. I could literally wear one panty liner a day but of course i changed because i want to stay clean iykwim. I loved this AF. the only heavy flow was after dtd but other than that, only one drop on pad and thats it. But i know it was AF because i saw clots so of course it had to be AF. 1 more day then that witch is gone. Whoo hoooooooooo :happydance:


----------



## Madrid98

Hi! So sorry about yesterday but i was so busy packing that i had no time to write to you all. The appt went well. I've got my scan appt on the 26th August & next midwife appt on 15th september. I had blood tests, & all the normal checks. 
I'm at the airport now as our flight is in 2 hours. A bit tired but excited about the holidays. Don't know when I'll be able to connect to the Internet again. Hope you'll be well & that this group will be full of bfp by then!!!
Take care ladies & enjoy the summer, holidays,... 
Xx


----------



## dusty_sheep

:witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch:

...my back and everything hurt so much, I feel horrible.

We'll be away over the weekend, and - yay! - I might have a glass of wine since obviously, I am not pregnant. Like I didn't know already from the 3 tests.

Been at fertility treatment center again, got blood drawn (hate it so much, and every freakin' time I go there, they do that!:growlmad:) and have to call whether or not I can restart the clomid. Don't ask me what that's supposed to mean - I just hope they don't find anything that makes them tell me to not take the clomid anymore - because that'd leave me without the slightest chance to get pregnant.


----------



## stuckinoki

Sorry you're having a rough time dusty :(

I'm 4dpo, is it too early to start testing??? LMAO!


----------



## Hena

:rofl: Stuckinoki! YES it's too early! Wait at least another 4-5 days, you can do it!

Sorry the witch came Dusty :-( Fingers crossed you'll be okay'ed for the clomid so you can get going on the new cycle.

Have a great holdiday Madrid!!!


----------



## dusty_sheep

Have a great holiday Madrid!

Hena, stockinoki: I'm not all that sad about AF being there - I knew anyway because I got the BFN before. And if at all, you get a false positive after the hcg shot, but a negative means you are not preg.

So yeah, starting the clomid again... they told me to start it today, but that sounds kind of weird as I read everywhere you take it from day 2 on, or even later. 

Thing is, I need to OV on a weekend as during the week, we usually don't get to DTD because chances are DH is too tired, not in the mood, we have a stressy day and therefore LO won't let us etc. So a weekend OV would be much better:shrug:

Last time, I started the clomid and finished on a Saturday (= 5 days, but I started in the middle of my not existing cycle). And we had to DTD the next Thu/Fri. So, if I start the clomid today, I'll be done on Tue and probably OV on Sun if not Mon when we have to go to get up early the next morning. Yay. not.

And the worst thing is, all that happens before I have my next appt. So confusing!:nope:


----------



## ChrissiK

Stuckinoki - soooo exciting! But yes, to early to test!:winkwink:
I know this month is extra special, so I hope it comes with a reward at the end!

Dusty - sorry to hear. It must be hard to TTC not only without but basically despite your OH.

Madrid - hope you have a great holiday. I made a Spanish Tortilla the other day and thought of you!:flower:

Hena - go ovulate!!!!

And as for me, nothing exciting. Just a lot of appetite for bad foods and a sensitive stomach to high cut clothes (even though they still fit, they just feel uncomfortable).


----------



## stuckinoki

Dusty. I used to take my clomid from cd5-cd9 but found out that by doing so, I wasn't ovulating until cd20 or later [[leaving me with 36+ day cycles]] This cycle I took it from cd1-cd5 and ovulated right at cd15 so I'm convinced that taking the clomid earlier will help you O earlier....

Which is nice because you have a little lean time with it if you have stuff planned for cd15 that cycle you can just take the clomid a few days later and make sure you don't miss your O time!

How's everybody else this morning?

Chrissi; Can I have the email or page site for that facebook group? I can't find them on facebook at all!

Madrid; enjoy your holiday [[lucky girl *grumbles under breath*]]

Hena; What's new lady? I feel like I haven't talked to you in ages!

Mzswizz; How's AF treating you?


----------



## ChrissiK

To join the secret FB group, you need to befriend me (Christiane Kuechler Williams) and then I can add you to the group. I'm glad you couldn't find it, that means the secret is safe! LOL


----------



## mzswizz

Madrid-have a nice vacation!

Hena-how are you today?

Dusty-hopefully you will be able to ovulate in a reasonable time where you will be able to dtd with no interruptions or setbacks. FXed

Chrissi-when i was pregnant, i felt that same way about my clothes. At 5 weeks, i cut the elastic band in half on one pair of sweat pants and just tied the drawstrings. It worked and i felt so comfortable. I wouldnt think that at 5 weeks i would have to do that. I guess thats what happens when i kept craving taco bell :rofl:

Stuckinoki-you sound just like me, eager to poas :haha: it could be the ending of AF and i already want to poas :rofl: Hopefully we see a BFP from you. 

AFM, Its cd8 for me and AF wasnt here pretty much at all during my cycle except that one day of heavy bleeding. It was just here when i wiped and a spot on the pad and the spot didn increase throughout the day. I couldve had a panty liner on for this cycle thats how light it was. It seems that it is ending today though. Yesterday, it turned light brown since it was already light which means it is ending. So dh and i dtd out of like more than a week of not dtd (pretty much due to the stress of the ups and downs of marriage) yesterday. It was amazing and our relationship is closer than ever. It is mucchhhhh better and we both are veryyyy happy now so thats great. And atleast i dont feel like im putting pressure on him because he wants kids now so he wants kids just as bad as i do which is great. AF is not really here. I cant say spotting because its lighter than that sooo im just going to say it will be completely finish today.


----------



## Hena

hi Everyone! Just checking in....I spent most of the day preparing for my big trip, did a little city shopping...what a beautiful day to be at the lake and walking along the river! It was super hot, but wonderful. Oh, and an Italian man propositioned me in one of the shops. After I told him I had a husband he asked where my husband was. When I said at home, he asked if I'd like to go for a drink or two :rofl: I know I shouldn't be flattered, but I am. :haha:

We have transitioned to bding only in the morning so that DH's swimmers have time to recharge. My flight is mid-morning on Monday so we have time before I go to the airport for one more :sex: session. Please, please, please God let me ovulate early!!!!

I've nearly finished packing (not too hard as I'm mostly smuggling in choclate:haha:) and trying really hard to relax. My past two trips were complicated by cancelled flights, immigration issues, stolen items, etc. so I'm preparing myself mentally for a horrendous experience and hoping to be surprised if nothing worse happens than a TSA agent feeling me up :haha:

I'm off to enjoy borrito night with my Love, hope you're all doing well. I think Stuckioki is the only one in the tww atm, right? Fingers crossed!!!!!


----------



## rjsmam

hey all!! :flower:

madrid - so pleased the apmnt went well, and caaan't wait til the scan date! hope you having a fabby holiday 

stuckinoki - how ya doing honey - holding out on the testing yet!? i know the feeling! 

mzswiss - yay for af leaving! you defo having some screwy cycles, fingers crossed this one's more straight forward - and ends with a bfp!!

hena - congrats on the end of term!!! woop woop.. have a great trip, are you aware for business or pleasure (sorry if i missed it - catching up!) - have a great time either way & hoping ov came early for you

chrissi - so sorry to hear about your stressful day at school sports, as hena said no one should judge you - and if they do they are not the kind of people you should care one iota for... your trip to the seaside sounded fun! hope you get your midwife apmnt soon

dusty - so sorry about af - stuckinoki's idea taking clomid earlier sounds like a good plan? have you already started it...

afm - we had lovely few days with family, hot & sunny & did lots of fun things with the kids. came home yesterday briefly to repack for another couple of days & headed off the cairngorms (mountain/loch range) for a few days camping with family... mother nature wasn't so kind & it lashed rain all night - we had a good day today but packed up at dinner time as the rain was relentless! oh for the comforts of home lol...

haven't heard about the job yet - had hoped that there'd be a letter for me at home when i got back but nope. i reckon they've called the successful candidate & i'll get a letter soon. I so would love this job but realise it doesn't really go well with ttc - and maybe a bit wreckless of me to still go ahead this cycle but i can't see me being lucky enough to get the job and a bfp!? :wacko: my heads a bit all over the place thinking about both things but i reckon it's now in gods hands.... ff reckons i'm 5 dpo and we did manage to get a bd at the right time. however i'm not hopeful as we only dtd once. as my cycles are 28/9 days long but i'm not oving til cd20 i reckon i need to try ov early as my luteal day is too short so off to research!

love to all
x x x


----------



## Hena

:dohh: sorry RJ, I forgot you're in the tww too!!! Glad most of your time away was warm and lovely, sorry about the rain at the end. Research sounds like a good idea. A short LP is worrying, although 9 days is still within the minimum viable range I think (?) 
This trip is purely pleasure (I hope, lol) visiting family and friends in the States and Canada. I haven't been back for over a year so I'm pretty stoked. Wish I had good news to share though..... *sigh*


----------



## stuckinoki

Ugh! Good Morning Ladies :)

Sorry I wasn't around, it was my birthday yesterday and in honor of it I ran a 5k, something I haven't done since high school. I finished with a 38:07 so I'm pretty proud of myself. 12 minute miles aren't bad for someone who's not in shape at the moment, so I'll take it and be happy about it.

I'm really feeling it this morning though! My leg muscles are barking at me and the thought of walking up the stairs makes me want to cry. lol

Only 6dpo today, I peed on an IC just because I couldn't hold it in anymore, of course it was a BFN! I honestly didn't expect anything else, though I am super jealous of those women who get BFPs at like 6 or 7dpo. Part of me always wonders if their cycles are off or they weren't paying attention to when they ovulate...it seems almost impossible to have one so early?

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## rjsmam

Hena said:


> :dohh: sorry RJ, I forgot you're in the tww too!!! Glad most of your time away was warm and lovely, sorry about the rain at the end. Research sounds like a good idea. A short LP is worrying, although 9 days is still within the minimum viable range I think (?)
> This trip is purely pleasure (I hope, lol) visiting family and friends in the States and Canada. I haven't been back for over a year so I'm pretty stoked. Wish I had good news to share though..... *sigh*

aw here's hoping you have that news for them v v soon... like in 14ish days.. have a great trip - hoping it's much less stressful that your last travelling ordeal (sounds horrendous!) xx


----------



## rjsmam

stuckinoki said:


> Ugh! Good Morning Ladies :)
> 
> Sorry I wasn't around, it was my birthday yesterday and in honor of it I ran a 5k, something I haven't done since high school. I finished with a 38:07 so I'm pretty proud of myself. 12 minute miles aren't bad for someone who's not in shape at the moment, so I'll take it and be happy about it.
> 
> I'm really feeling it this morning though! My leg muscles are barking at me and the thought of walking up the stairs makes me want to cry. lol
> 
> Only 6dpo today, I peed on an IC just because I couldn't hold it in anymore, of course it was a BFN! I honestly didn't expect anything else, though I am super jealous of those women who get BFPs at like 6 or 7dpo. Part of me always wonders if their cycles are off or they weren't paying attention to when they ovulate...it seems almost impossible to have one so early?
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!

belated happy birthday!!!! hope you had a great day :cake:

seriously impressed with your time - well done!!!! hope the legs ease up! i am feeling so porky right now & need to do something about it. usually i do a 50mile duathlon every midsummer but it clashed with my friends wedding this yr so havent been training - but am feeling the worse for it

know what you mean about the wondrous early bfps... makes me wonder the same thing! we are about the same dpo btw!!

just googled short lutel phase or luteal phase defect it was called.. anything less than 10 days isn't good apparently - symptoms are low base temps (tick), spotting (tick) and easily bruised (tick)... hmm.. thing am gonna try vit b complex as read some good stories about that


----------



## stuckinoki

rjsmam said:


> know what you mean about the wondrous early bfps... makes me wonder the same thing! we are about the same dpo btw!!
> 
> just googled short lutel phase or luteal phase defect it was called.. anything less than 10 days isn't good apparently - symptoms are low base temps (tick), spotting (tick) and easily bruised (tick)... hmm.. thing am gonna try vit b complex as read some good stories about that

The B vitamin will definitely help lengthen your LP...it may take a couple cycles for you to see the effects of it though :) Also, if you take it at night, your FMU for POAS will be florescent yellow and worthless for HPTs...lol

Woo Hooo!!! Which means we can be testing buddies too [[dare I say we could possibly be bump buddies as well?]] :mrgreen:


----------



## rjsmam

stuckinoki said:


> rjsmam said:
> 
> 
> Woo Hooo!!! Which means we can be testing buddies too [[dare I say we could possibly be bump buddies as well?]] :mrgreen:
> 
> ^ I like this!!!! :haha: i have sneaky feeling i wont get to testing point though if af appears with my short LP & already spotting.... but ya never know!!! xxClick to expand...


----------



## Hena

WOW Stuckinoki, I'm so impressed! Happy birthday to you :cake:

rj, vit B sounds like a great idea, I've read about it too. Fingers crossed you don't even need it though! 

I'm doing my last minute packing, etc. Leave tomorrow morning and DH is grumpy. I know it's because he's going to miss me, but it's very inconvenient atm, lol. He was so sweet and clingy last night, too :shrug: ah well. He'll come 'round and we'll get our bd on, it's early yet. Only two more chances for this cycle.....eeeek!


----------



## stuckinoki

Hena, Hope you get some quality BD time in before you leave!!!


----------



## dusty_sheep

ChrissiK said:


> Dusty - sorry to hear. It must be hard to TTC not only without but basically despite your OH.

Well, considering that a few years ago, he didn't even want another child, nor marry, I see that I am kind of lucky. Then again, it's not my fault that two of his kids are not mine.:shrug:

Very tired right now, and kind of frustrated. I started the clomid, and obviously I'm getting depressions as a side effect again. Yay. I find the whole TTC so frustrating, when cycle by cycle, you end up with the BFN.


----------



## rjsmam

dusty_sheep said:


> ChrissiK said:
> 
> 
> Dusty - sorry to hear. It must be hard to TTC not only without but basically despite your OH.
> 
> Well, considering that a few years ago, he didn't even want another child, nor marry, I see that I am kind of lucky. Then again, it's not my fault that two of his kids are not mine.:shrug:
> 
> Very tired right now, and kind of frustrated. I started the clomid, and obviously I'm getting depressions as a side effect again. Yay. I find the whole TTC so frustrating, when cycle by cycle, you end up with the BFN.Click to expand...

aw dusty you are having a hard time... It's hard enough without getting nasty side effects. are there any natural supplements you can take for the depression, St John's Wort or similar? Not sure if you can with clomid though? hope it passes real soon honey

today i'm having a light bleed and am only 6dpo... grrr ](*,) i know i could be optimistic & hope it's IB but with my history i know it's just spotting.. although heavier than usual. not sure whether to class it as light bleed on ff or if that will start a new cycle.. i'm fairly sure it's not AF... yet...

oh well at least the sun is shining... very hot in our garden today after all the rain! off to friends to chill & catch up in the sun... we gotta grab it while we can in scotland!! 

xx


----------



## Hena

RJ, count it as spotting. Fingers crossed it's just a lovely IB!!!!!!!

Dusty, I hope the frustration we all feel month after month will all be worth it when we finally have our LOs in our arms. :hugs: It sounds like your dh has been slowly coming round over the past few years. Hopefully that means he'll be on board with this ttc soon as well. Are you expecting to O next weekend?

afm, as stuckinoki said we got some quality bd in!!! :thumbup: AND my opk was really dark today. Almost positive. As my temp was down this morning, I'm starting to feel hopeful that one of those :spermy: might be able to make it. That gfj is doing its job too, wooooowieeee! :haha: Should make travelling interesting, but I don't care it'll all be worth it if we get a bfp at long last! We're planning an early night so we can get up early enough to BD and I can stay elevated for half an hour before we go. 

I may or may not be online over the next two days, it depends on how long I end up waiting at airports and whether the internet is free :winkwink: but I'll check in with you all this week for sure. All the best!!!!


----------



## stuckinoki

Woo Hooo Hena! Fingers crossed that those little swimmers make it!!!

Dusty, I know how frustrating it is --- sometimes when DH doesn't cooperate with our BD schedule I automatically burst into tears. I'm not trying to guilt him into anything, I just hate that I put so much into our cycles and never seem to get anything out of them except :bfn: 

I'll tell you from experience that you have to push through it all and keep your chin up! We've been ttc for 3 years on the 26th and if I didn't force my way through the sadness, loneliness, jealousy and despair each time, I'd probably be wrapped up in a straight jacket living in a padded room by now. 

I hope something good happens for you soon.

AFM, I'm starting to doubt the effects of Clomid. I haven't gotten pregnant on it in 4 cycles, where off Clomid I got pregnant 3 cycles in a row one month prior to starting the drug.

I hate the weight gain it's caused, it makes me embarrassed to wear a bikini at the beach because I have this extra spare tire around my waist. Dieting isn't working and neither are the diet pills...I'm starting to get really frustrated because I'm 5'11" and that weight has nowhere to go...I can't hide it anywhere. I look like a 2nd trimester pregnant woman and it hurts even more when people ask me if I'm pregnant :(

Grrrr. That's all I've got to rant about today. Hope everyone else is doing good.


----------



## rjsmam

hey all, hows everyone today?

sorry you feeling bit down stuckinoki... i didn't realise clomid had so many side effects. its just not fair how hard this ttc malarky is huh... really hope your patience and hard work over the last 3yrs are rewarded real soon

i'm feeling v nauseous tonight. :sick: not like me at all. certain smells are turning my stomach :wacko: trying not to get too hopeful... i get loads of preggo symptoms every month, but not this one!

x


----------



## stuckinoki

woo hoo rjsmam....nausea and elevated smell always makes me happy because the only time I've had symptoms is when I've been pregnant. 

FX for you!!!


----------



## rjsmam

stuckinoki said:


> woo hoo rjsmam....nausea and elevated smell always makes me happy because the only time I've had symptoms is when I've been pregnant.
> 
> FX for you!!!

thanks honey! nausea is most is unlike me but probs just something i caught from kids :wacko: i had mega elevated smell when i was pg too..... but i've also noticed when i'm not pg so never can tell.. 

just managed some ice cream & raspberries... so clearly not that bad now lol


----------



## Madrid98

Hi all!!

I can see you've been busy around here! I've been very busy too!! The villa is beautiful, we love it!! My dh & ds spend most of the day in the pool & I join them at times; being in the water makes me very tired so I take it easy and with breaks.
Pregnancy is going well so far, fx'd it continues. My ms is nearly non-existent; only happens when I'm hungry or if I haven't had anything to eat for a while. I'm eating a lot, don't know where the hunger comes from, so I guess that's why I don't even have time to feel sick.

Stuckinoki I had no idea that clomid had those side effects. Are you considering not using it at all? Maybe you could try soy instead. I'm sure that if you stop taking clomid your body will return to its previous shape so don't worry too much about how you look, you know it's for a good cause :winkwink:

rjsman fx'd for those symptoms!!! When are you going to :test:!!

Chrissik how is the pregnancy going? Have the ms started yet? When is your midwife appointment?

Hena have a lovely break with your family!! Hopefully you'll get the best news ever while you're there!!:thumbup:

Dusty & mzswizz how are you doing? Hope you're well and getting all ready for you O weeks!!!

XX


----------



## rjsmam

lovely to hear from you Madrid!!! your holiday sounds devine, sounds like your family are taking good care of you - enjoy the rest of your time away!

i couldn't help myself.. tested this am at 8dpo :blush: bfn!! not sure why i caved so early... grr

my nausea yesterday sounded just like that - hunger/nausea all mixed up... we'll see what today brings. i still haven't heard about the job either... much frustration as the lady said we'd hear in a couple of days.... can you tell patience isn't a virtue of mine lol

x


----------



## stuckinoki

Hey ladies. I tested today too. Got the absolute faintest 2nd line on my FRER....

https://i53.tinypic.com/104rl9f.jpg

It's extra faint, so I'm not 100% if it's even the beginning of a BFP. Only time will tell. I'll definitely be testing again tomorrow with FMU. The addiction has begun!


----------



## Madrid98

Stuckinoki I can definitely see a second line!! Fx'd it'll get darker and darker!!!


----------



## stuckinoki

I wasn't sure at first because it's clear-ish, but on the left side there is the faintest, tiniest strip of pink. Which would make sense if it was only detecting a tiny tiny amount of hCG since the dye would hit the left side of the antibody strip first.

I had two other ladies tell me it looks exactly like the start of their BFPs....I want to get excited but I'm holding it in for now until that line gets super dark.

rjsmam; Sorry about your BFN :( Hopefully it turns into a :bfp: soon!!! I had 4 ripe follicles this month, so I'm pretty sure if I'm already getting faint lines at 8dpo, than there's a pretty big chance there's multiples in there [[which once again would make sense with the test having a line so early....

Sorry, I just realized how insensitive it was of me to post my picture when you just got a BFN :( Sorry. I didn't mean it intentionally.


----------



## ChrissiK

Oh stuckinoki! How exciting! 
I couldn't see the faint line BUT if it's there it will be stronger every day!
Can't wait for your next test!!!!

Rjmam - don't be too disappointed! I got a BFN at about 9 dpo, but a BFP at 11! FXd for you.

I am doing fine, no nausea whatsoever, which is a bit weird. But then the first trimester is not in full bloom yet anyway.
I am eating like a maniac. Can't control myself. Sigh. Not good to put on the pounds so early! Have gained about 2 already!

When I tried to register with the midwife she told me I have to take a 1h class from the NHS about pregnancy dos & don'ts - weird. Didn't matter that i was not a first time mom... Class is on Thursday. Then I leave for Germany for 2 weeks on Monday, so I will not have my first appointment until the middle of August!


----------



## rjsmam

stuckinoki said:


> I wasn't sure at first because it's clear-ish, but on the left side there is the faintest, tiniest strip of pink. Which would make sense if it was only detecting a tiny tiny amount of hCG since the dye would hit the left side of the antibody strip first.
> 
> I had two other ladies tell me it looks exactly like the start of their BFPs....I want to get excited but I'm holding it in for now until that line gets super dark.
> 
> rjsmam; Sorry about your BFN :( Hopefully it turns into a :bfp: soon!!! I had 4 ripe follicles this month, so I'm pretty sure if I'm already getting faint lines at 8dpo, than there's a pretty big chance there's multiples in there [[which once again would make sense with the test having a line so early....
> 
> Sorry, I just realized how insensitive it was of me to post my picture when you just got a BFN :( Sorry. I didn't mean it intentionally.

goodness really no need to be sorry AT ALL - a lovely line from our gang would be such great news! aaaaaaand i seeeeeeeee it - saw it exactly as you describe it, to the left of a whitish line - i saw it before I read your post too

my digits are all firmly crossed for you honey... argh its so hard wishing our lives away until next testing time !

chrissi - glad to hear you're doing fine, i think you should revel in no ms while you can 

x


----------



## stuckinoki

Oh :wipes brow:
I know that sometimes people are more sensitive than others about HPTs. 

I'll be the first to admit that when I see a BFP [even if it's of a close friend. i.e. one of you ladies] I still get a little jealous at first...not in a mean way, more like a wishful "I wish it was me" way.

I just wanted to check :) I don't want to hurt anyone's feelings....


----------



## rjsmam

stuckinoki said:


> Oh :wipes brow:
> I know that sometimes people are more sensitive than others about HPTs.
> 
> I'll be the first to admit that when I see a BFP [even if it's of a close friend. i.e. one of you ladies] I still get a little jealous at first...not in a mean way, more like a wishful "I wish it was me" way.
> 
> I just wanted to check :) I don't want to hurt anyone's feelings....


you're so sweet, thanks for being so kind. i totally understand and don't think there's anything wrong with that - specially when you've been tryin for sometime. I genuinely would be over the moon for you (and any of our ladies) - you sooo deserve a big humungous fat positive!!

for what its worth.. my belly appears to have adopted the pg look and has decided it doesn't fit in my jeans (...... or is that all the crisps/pies/ice cream :blush:). headin off now, am meeting some family now with the kids and we taking all 7 of them to the cinema then soft play! ack... might need a valium haha

x


----------



## Hena

Hello from beautiful Maine every one! 

mzswizz, where are you? Hope you're just too busy with BD to update us :haha:

Dusty, how's the clomid going? I hope you're feeling better!

RJ, fingers crossed for you, it's still way early, give it a go again in a couple of days.

stuckinoki, I sure hope that's the start of a lovely BFP!!! I can't wait for your next test!!!

Madrid, Spain sounds heavenly! I so glad you're having a great time. No ms must be something of a relief as well. Keep eating and feeding that bean of yours!

Chrissy, I can't believe they're making you wait until mid-August! :wacko: Ah well, health care is different in every country. I suppose I should be glad they have classes when you see all the pregnant people sucking down cigarettes and worse...maybe it will make a difference for some babies whose mothers wouldn't otherwise know.

afm, I'm in Maine now, arrived yesterday, and guess what? It looks like I'm really "in" this month after all. My DH talked me into continuing with opks and temping this cycle even though I was frustrated and wanted to take a month off, and I'm SO glad he did because it looks like I o'd yesterday :happydance: we bd'd once a day leading up to it and yesterday morning before I left, and this morning my temp is WAY up, much too high to be just from travel. We def. caught the LH surge, I did the test in the tiny airplane toilet yesterday :haha: and iit was positive. I know there's still no guarantee, but we've got some hope and that's something :thumbup:


----------



## stuckinoki

Woo hoo Hena!!! yay!

Go egg! Go!


----------



## rjsmam

ack... grrr... hisss..... boo......ffs......... and other expletives

my spotting is gradually increasing & now having af pains.. at only 8dpo.. snot fair... not even getting a chance with this short lp.. grrrrrr.. have stocked up on vit b complex so thats next in my arsenal

x


----------



## stuckinoki

So sorry Rjsmam :( 

Maybe it's implantation cramping?
Do you usually have a 8 day LP?


----------



## rjsmam

stuckinoki said:


> So sorry Rjsmam :(
> 
> Maybe it's implantation cramping?
> Do you usually have a 8 day LP?

it's red now & although it's only when i go to the loo i can feel af swooping in. what a bummer so early. i've called it a light bleed and ff has started new cycle... :cry:

i've only been charting this last 2/3 months... the last 2 have been short also but not this short.... the last 2 months i really knew as had mega pms irritability.. but its just sneaked up on me this time. snot fair.. why does it have to be such puzzle/game! cycles have been 28-30 days and now 27. Grrr. I've been taking epo and noticed another lady on bnb posted that she felt it delayed her ov and shortened her lp. so gonna try vit b complex nxt month and only take epo from cd1-5. double grr! feeling so porky also and trying to resist comfort eating... bah. anyhoo....

how are you doing - are you holding out til morning? (or maybe it is morning with you!?) cant wait to see your next test!!
x


----------



## ChrissiK

Stuuuuuuuckinooooooki!
We're all waiting for the next test!:haha:

I understand how you were careful about the possible BFP while somebody else had AF coming. Even though I had been TTC on my own, I almost felt like a cheater when I got my BFP on the second month I had joined you... And I still feel hesitant to post pregnancy related stuff, because I know how much it hurts to read and think "Why can't that be me!!?"


----------



## stuckinoki

I'm holding out ladies...At least until 10dpo [tomorrow] :)

You ladies will be the first to hear about the results either way!


----------



## Madrid98

Can't wait for the big news stuckinoki!!!

So sorry rjsman!!! It must be so frustrating for you. Have you considered going to see your gp and see what he/she may suggest? Could it be stress related?
I hope you get your letter from the job interview soon & that'll bring good news!

Chrissi maybe is a bit too early for ms but you'll get there sooner or later. Glad you're feeling well.

Hena fx'd the swimmers have made it!!

XX


----------



## rjsmam

morning all :flower:

wow stuckinoki..... nerves of steel - hope you are rewarded for it big style!

hena - hope you're having a fab time & the journey was smooth!

madrid - hope you also enjoying the hols and you having good weather

chrissi - please don't ever feel bad about posting preggo related posts - i for one love hearing about your pregnancies and really want to hear allll about it! defo want to share in your experiences to compare with our own future pregnancies! scan pics, bump pics, symptoms etc - cant wait to see em all!

dusty/mzswiss - how ya doing ladies, you've been quiet so hopefully your making lots of babbas! 

i've changed yesterday back to spotting on ff as the red has stopped & temp still up.... but i know that she'll be here full force tomorrow at latest - last month i had spotting but high temps for 2days before she really landed.
madrid.. would you mind telling me what days you took soy? am considering that for future also!

just to add insult to injury, i got my awaited letter today to say thanks for applying but the standard was high & i wasn't successful. :cry: quite disappointed but trying to pick myself back up.... cos i've been on holiday am going to find it really hard to go back to work & feel any enthusiasm at all. gah. must try.

to add even further insult to injury - i was trying to get to sleep last night & felt a bite on my leg - have horrible feeling my fur baby brought a flea home, this was at 1am so didn't get much sleep! now madly stripping beds & boil washing etc. gah. i can't see any on her today but the thought makes my skin crawl so better safe than sorry..

xxx


----------



## Hena

Hi everyone! I'm having a great time!! Going to see some old friends today (just found out one of them is 17 weeks pregnant with her second, so I'm practicing my sincerly happy face :tease:

MEGGA :hugs: for you rjsmam, it's a fristrating time. Last cycle we got the bfn and then dh found out he didn't get the job we were hoping for within abut 2 days of each other. I'm sure the stress is even higher when you're the one hoping for a job change. Fingers still crossed the witch doesn't land, but even if she does vit B and soy sound like great ideas.

ooops. parents are awake, I'll check in later. I feel like a teenager here :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

Sorry for the long wait, i been super busy. 5 more days until my 2 yr wedding anniversary yay :happydance: the good thing is, my dh is off on our anniversary so thats even better. Our relationship is closer than ever now and we are like best friends. We talk about EVERYTHING and we have been dtd more than usual. I think its just because we are doing so good. DH is waiting for the hiring center to call or email him the next step for the job so in excited about that because when he gets it, he is going to start aug. 8th. School starts aug. 18th for me and also i recieved an email yesterday from TSA (which i applied to last year) and they told me to call if im still interested. So i called and now im waiting for a call back to see when i have to do the interview etc. If i get this job, we will be set financially, we will have excellent healthcare and i would be working for the federal government so thats great. Alot of new news and good things have been happening for us in the past few days. Hopefully a BFP will land some time soon (wishful thinking :haha:)


----------



## rjsmam

Hena said:


> so I'm practicing my sincerly happy face :tease:

this made me chuckle! ... have a great time.. x


----------



## Madrid98

rjsman I took soy from cd3 to cd7 & increased the dosage gradually. I believe that's how it works better. You can buy it from Tesco, not expensive at all there.
Sorry about the job but try to see it from the other side. You pass the application stage & now you know what is expected so next time you can prepare it all more confidently.

Hena you are so funny!!! lol

Congratulations mzswizz on all the good news! Maybe it was meant to happen this way for you. A bit more stability and then your BFP!!

XX


----------



## stuckinoki

BFN this morning ladies :( On all 3 tests....for some reason I was_ sure_ that I was going to see _something_ by now if I was pregnant :cry:


----------



## Hena

:hugs: be patient, Stuckinoki! It's still early, remember loads of women don't get a bfp until 14dpo.

Congrats on all the good news, mzswizz! Will you be able to do school and work for the TSA at the same time? I always feel that bad luck and good luck come in waves, so maybe all this positive momentum is leading up to your BFP!!! I hope so!!!


----------



## Madrid98

Hena how did it go with your friends? do you feel like a foreigner in your homeland already?


----------



## ChrissiK

Hang on Stuckinoki! Maybe it means there is just one bean in there, not three! FX'd!

I am going to this mandatory pregnancy class this afternoon. Will let you know what that was like. It seems a bit weird to me that I can't see a midwife before I go there....


----------



## ChrissiK

Hang on Stuckinoki! Maybe it means there is just one bean in there, not three! FX'd!

I am going to this mandatory pregnancy class this afternoon. Will let you know what that was like. It seems a bit weird to me that I can't see a midwife before I go there....


----------



## Madrid98

Don't worry Stuckinoki!!! It's too early still!!

XX


----------



## rjsmam

stuckinoki said:


> BFN this morning ladies :( On all 3 tests....for some reason I was_ sure_ that I was going to see _something_ by now if I was pregnant :cry:

aw hon.... :hugs: there is still time.. most ladies don't get bfps til after 10dpo, hang in there

i tested too as spotting stopped & allowed myself to let a little inkling of hope creep in... bfn & no matter how hard i look at it, it's snowy white. gah. lookin at my previous charts the witch will land in nxt day or so


----------



## Madrid98

Aw rjsman!! sorry about the bfn :nope:


----------



## stuckinoki

Sorry rjsmam :( I feel your pain.


----------



## mzswizz

Madrid-i was also thinking that. Im thinking my dh was meant to get this job so a bfp can come around.

Hena-i can work school around my work schedule. My DH use to work for TSA (he told me to apply). It's part time so i will only be working 20 hrs a week but get paid $15 or $16 a hr. My school schedule can work around work. Im not in the nursing program yet. I still have to do around 2 semesters worth of pre requisites then tests then get on the waiting listso time is on my side right now.

RJ & Stuckinoki-FXed for you two. Its not over unti AF shows.

AFM, Im still waiting for the call back from TSA but im not worried because if its meannt to be, it will happen. Atleast DH is gettng closer to starting training for the new job so thats good. Also 4 more days until our anniversary so im excited. The only problem is i still have this terrible back pain and i dont know why. It comes and goes but when its here, it hurts bad.


----------



## stuckinoki

I just took a blue dye test and got a :bfn: WTH? Blue dye _always_ gives me a faint positive [even if it's just to make me believe that there's still hope]

Next tuesday is our 3 year TTC anniversary...I can't believe how depressing it is to read that sentance :(


----------



## mzswizz

April 1st will make it 2 yr anniversary for the angel beanie (blighted ovum @ 5 wks) and june 10th next year will make it 2 yrs of ttc so we just have a couple years gap between us. Hopefully we both gets BFPs soon. Atleast before next year's ttc anniversary.


----------



## Madrid98

Stuckinoki I can feel your pain from the words you've written :cry:. I'm sorry this is getting you so sad and I understand. When we want something badly is so difficult to manage without it. But don't loose hope, it'll happen sooner or later.:hugs:

XX


----------



## rjsmam

stuckinoki said:


> Sorry rjsmam :( I feel your pain.

thanks ladies.... 

stuckinoki - big cyber hugs... why can't it be easier eh....

oh just been with car to garage for its service & repairs... we're now £1200 lighter (or in debt rather!) argh...

oh's party is stressing me out - wishing i didn't plan it now! not getting many people saying they'll come so worrying there'll be hardly anyone there... argh. i would just can it if i didn't know how much he'd love a party in his honour lol. 

am also planning oh's bday gift to cheer me up - have found that wk end in paris, end of october for 3nights at super cheap price (£340 for both of us including car park etc!) so am just going for it - hoping i won't regret it later!

x


----------



## mzswizz

RJ-A weekend in paris sounds wonderful!! Wish I could go.

AFM, DH just texted me he got the AT&T job whoo hooo :happydance: so now he has a nice pay increase which will mean we will be good financially. Hopefully this leads to a BFP. I called TSA and I thought they didnt want to do an interview with me or i wasnt qualified but when I called, the lady told me that they just didnt get to my name on the list yet!!! So wish me luck :thumbup: If i get this job that means $15 or $16 a hr meaning an extra $800 or $900 a month coming into the household. The only downfall is school. They still have my documents pending and I am not getting any helpful service to help process my financial aid. I have to pay for my classes by Aug. 4th so time is of the essence right now. Other than that I am on :cloud9:


----------



## Madrid98

The trip sounds nice rjsman. Have you been to Paris before? There's a lot to see there. I hope you'll like it!

mzswizz congratulations!! I'm sure that your new financial state will help you both to relax a bit more. Be patient with the other job; you'll get there too.

X


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks Madrid. Im patient with SA. i have faith that i will get it. Also dh use to work for TSA so he can help me if i dont understand or dont knos how to do something correctly.


----------



## rjsmam

I actually worked & lived in Paris for a few months about 10yrs ago & am in heaven at the thought of going back.. maybe a bit of a present for myself too but i know dh would love to see paris as he's not been before

mzswiss - woohoo for your lucky streak, hope in it continues & culminates in a BFP!

today i thought i'd browse the shops on my own for a little me/retail therapy.... had to chuckle - came home with the most glamorous items... a flea collar, lightbulbs.. and soy :haha: !! so i'm armed for next cycle... hurry up af, spotting has stopped now just to make me mad... grr. i can feel the pains wish it'd hurry up

x


----------



## mzswizz

RJ-DH and i never been to paris neither. I want to go there one day. I never tried soy before. Maybe that would help during ttc who knows. I might just dtd and hope for the best. 

AFM, DH is turning in his 2 week notice today. DH and i had also DTD last night so pretty exhausted from that. Yesterday was stressful because i wasnt able to get any answers about the pending document for school and also i got a call from my MIL stating that she had got served papers for me to go to court and gave me the information and i called and it was a mix up. It wasnt me that was getting served it was my mom. All they can tell me is that a company has a suing my mom. My mom dont seem bothered by it and that is what stressed me out. I woke up with a headache and hopefully it goes away. Im hoping today will be a great day.


----------



## mzswizz

Hows everyone today?

AFM, went out to dinner last night with SIL, niece and nephew, and my nephew's friend. DH wasnt there because he got off too late and by the time he takes a shower and change it wouldve been too late for him to go out seeing that he had work this morning. Even though i was missing him, i still enjoyed myself. It was a celebration dinner and i had a margarita. I had a mild hang over this morning. I was drinking water and i took some tylenol this morning just in case. For the first time, im stress free about ttc. I guess because im more focused on dh's new job and me waiting for TSA to call and also school is starting next month for me. So pretty mucb i have my brain occupied with alot right now. Im still ttc its just the feel of lets see what happens :haha: But i had a nice evening, now lets see how today turns out. Also last night i felt nauseous after i ate my philly cheesesteak and i dont know why because I LOVE PHILLY CHEESESTEAK!!! Even though im miami, florida :rofl:


----------



## stuckinoki

I've got wicked sore boobies right now :(

I swear, my nipples have been hard for 3 days now. They feel like they're going to fall off if DH touches them.

This sucks. They've swollen out of all of my sports bra's.


----------



## mzswizz

Stuckinoki-are you sure you are not pregnant? Thats how my bbs were before i found out i was pregnant last year.


----------



## stuckinoki

I haven't tested again...I'm tired of BFNs so I'm waiting until AF is actually late [if she is even late] 

I usually get sore boobies before AF shows up [[thanks progesterone!]] they are just way more sore this month...could be anything. lol

But it sure makes me want to POAS! lol


----------



## rjsmam

hey ladies... mzswiss - your evening sounds fun! so great that ttc is stress free - its good to have things occupying your mind i guess!

stuckinoki - my fingers are still crossed for you - sounds promising...

cd1 for me at last and man is it painful - got my hot water bottle out. am trying to keep my mind occupied too.. i go back to work on monday after our summer hols.... and i reeeeeallly dont wanna! :brat:


----------



## mzswizz

Stuckinoki-Fxed for you.

RJ-well atleast AF finally started for you.

AFM, i am feeling VERY nauseous. I have no hangover but i wouldnt think so seeing that my drink was more fruit than anything. Im sitting down and there is pressure in my lower abdomen and it makes me want to vomit. Sorry tmi


----------



## ChrissiK

Hallo Ladies,

this last week was the last school week and things were pretty crazy between end-of-year celebrations and packing for Germany. We are leaving tomorrow for 2 weeks and I'm afraid I won't be near a computer regularly...
So I am hoping to come back to some good news from you - BFPs please!

I have been to my first midwife check-up and class about dos & don'ts of pregnancy. All they did was give you a folder, take BP, height weight and ask what hospital you wanted to deliver at.
I've been feeling ok, but yesterday I slept all day. It really worried my husband and my kids - but fine today! 

Talk to you in August!


----------



## dusty_sheep

Hey you all - no time to read right now, just letting you know I needed a break... kinda.

I'm done with the clomid for this cycle, took 50 mg from cd 2-6, and I have an appt at the fertility treatment center tomorrow (= cd 11). Then they'll probably tell me when to DTD etc.

Chrissi, the soft cup arrived! Thank you so much.:happydance: What I'm wondering, though, is that you said it could be reused - the instruction however says it is not to be reused? 

I know you are on holidays right now - maybe anyone else knows? Will be back with proper replies Wednesday.

We're starting day care with the LO, so lots of things to do!:baby:


----------



## ChrissiK

Dusty -
I just washed it carefully with warm soapy water and let it dry. This way I reused it several times. 
Until it gets cracked or ripped and is sterile, I can't see a reason why not to reuse it... I'm sure it would be in the company's interest though if you one used it once! LOL


----------



## dusty_sheep

Chrissi, that's what I thought. The more you need, the more you buy, the more $$$ the company makes.

Just did NOT dtd with DH. We were in the mood and everything, but right before we got comfy on the couch, he smoked... and it turned me off big times. I told him that for me, as a non-smoker, this is like I would not shower in days and then expect him to get turned on. I dunno how else to explain. Usually, I'm not that sensitive but today, DH smelling like an ash tray just disturbed me.:shrug: I must be such a great person to live with!


----------



## mzswizz

Well hello ladies. DH and i have been having a busy weekend but fun at he same time. Tomorrow is our 2 yr wedding anniversary so we are going shopping for gifts for each other tomorrow and going out. Im excited cant wait. Im still uneasy about last month's AF but will see if i have AF in August before testing. Well got to go now will keep you posted later on in the week.


----------



## stuckinoki

14dpo and she showed up right on time early this afternoon.

It's a good thing I didn't let myself read too far into that spotting yesterday. I'm still ridiculously devastated by her presence because DH will not be home when I O this month [I was really hoping to squeeze one more shot at conceiving in before the big deployment :(

This sucks.

DH came home and I started crying and blubbering about not being pregnant, and he said that when all the deployment stuff is done that he'll get a SA done for me, to which all I could do was cry harder and try to explain to him that it's my fault we can't get pregnant, not his.

I called OB to see if my RE managed to put in my referral to the "in town" doctor before he moved...well; not only did he NOT put in my referral, he doesn't even mention giving me a referral in his notes, so in order to get a referral to the "in town" doctor, I have to see a new RE and do the preliminary testing again. The new RE doesn't have an available appointment until Sept 29th.

So I called my PCP [primary doc] to see if she could write the referral and the earliest that she can see me is Sept 19th. 

*&#&)@&#Q^9889067361-34%R&#)@$&@+_%&@&%)%^)@#QW^($&#@_&%^@!%_^%@_^#%&@)$!%_^_$*&#+(&^!&[email protected]#

^^^^^^
gRRRRRRRRRR.

It's PCS season in the military right now, so EVERYBODY is leaving, but nobody has showed up to replace them yet. It's so freaking frustrating that I can't see a doctor because the military can't organize their doctors PCSing in and out. It's such a shame that health care suffers.

I am a mess because not only is AF here and we will miss the O next cycle with DH not being here, but I can't even see my doctor to make a new game plan and start more testing until the middle of September at the earliest :(

Ugh. I'm so unhappy right now.


----------



## mzswizz

Stuckinoki-:hugs: Sorry nothing is going your way at the moment. I see it as a way to take a break from the ttc stress. If i was you, i would take this time to take a break and relax from all of the stress. Every woman needs a good break from time to time especially when ttc. I know that when you do become pregnant, atleast you will be able to experience every day week and month with your DH. atleast your AF came on time. Because mines is whacky so i think you have a higher chance than me at concieving. I say GL and Fxed that when your DH gets back home, you will get your BFP.

AFM, today is my 2 yr anniversary YAY. DH and i pretty much spent a few hours celebrating by DTD :haha: We are having a pretty good relaxing day. We have to pick up our niece today so hopefully we dont have to babysit because its our ANNIVERSARY. we shall see though.


----------



## rjsmam

Stuckinoki  im so sorry about the witch... :hugs: and equally as sorry about the rubbish with your apmnts, its really not what you needed right now. Do you have any projects/hobbies to throw yourself into while dh is on deployment? Easier said than done i know... 
Have you defo exhausted all game plans without needing an RE apmnt? 

I understand the gloom you must be feeling right now and cant do much to shift it for ya, sending you cyber hugs, if you need a chat or anything just shout..

x


----------



## stuckinoki

rjsmam said:


> Stuckinoki  im so sorry about the witch... :hugs: and equally as sorry about the rubbish with your apmnts, its really not what you needed right now. Do you have any projects/hobbies to throw yourself into while dh is on deployment? Easier said than done i know...
> Have you defo exhausted all game plans without needing an RE apmnt?
> 
> I understand the gloom you must be feeling right now and cant do much to shift it for ya, sending you cyber hugs, if you need a chat or anything just shout..
> 
> x

I've been seeing an RE for almost a year now, and I'm ready to start talking to a real doctor about IVF.

All military REs know how to do is to throw Clomid at things that don't get pregnant. lol And clomid has really messed me up. I'm going to go natural this cycle and see what happens. Then next month I'm doing my BC reset. That's my game plan right now. lol

I just got a bunch of beads in so I can work on that I suppose, plus I'm really busy at work so that's a plus.

Thanks for the pat on the head ladies, I needed that.


----------



## rjsmam

stuckinoki - great - you have a game plan!! well done - in fact it sounds like you're more clued up than you docs & your plan sounds good. when you get a chance i'd love to see some more of your photos from you new camera - especially of Japan!!

dusty - hope you managed to dtd with oh... where are you in your cycle again? i know what you mean about the smoking thing.. my oh stopped for 5months & has just relapsed... grr.. he promises to stop again tomorrow.. we'll see

mzswiss - happy anniversary!! hope you had a great day together & didn't have to babysit...

chrissi - i've prob missed you, hope you feeling great after the snoozathon.. have a great time in Germany

Madrid - forgot to say thanks for the soy tips! hope the rest of your hols going great

Hena - hope you're having a great time catching up with friends etc and here's hoping your journey home is smooth

pretty bummed to be back at work today.. with no new job to escape my current stress head role... and no bfp either! however... god likes a trier lol. I started soy yesterday on cd2 - thought i'd start then as i ov so late. although oddly i'm only on cd3 and af seems to have left?! how odd... last month it went on til cd7.. got some great news today about a close friend who got her bfp - so pleased for her.. that cheered me up!

x


----------



## mzswizz

You're welcome stuckinoki. You know we are here to help. 

RJ-Thanks and we didnt have to babysit after all yay. 

AFM, We are enjoying our anniversary. DH surprised me by buying me 2 bracelets and a necklace. They are beautiful. Also we bought the top of our wedding cake (wedding tradition for us). My mom took us out to eat for lunch and we have just made it back home. Im just happy.


----------



## ChrissiK

Just a quick note for STuckinoki - I`m so sorry about AF and the missed chances for the next month(s)! I really feel for you. Please stay on the forum if you can bear everybody`s updates. You are not alone! Rant, cry and moan anytime - we`re here for you!
Sending hugs from Germany!


----------



## Madrid98

rjsmam said:


> I started soy yesterday on cd2 - thought i'd start then as i ov so late. although oddly i'm only on cd3 and af seems to have left?! how odd... last month it went on til cd7..
> 
> x

Hi all!!! 

rjsman when I used soy that's one of the first things I noticed; it sort of stop my af. I really hope it'll work for you as well!!! 

Stuckinoki we are here to support each other no matter what's going on! Your plans sound great for you & I'm sure you'll find the ttc balance you deserve so much. :hugs:

Congratulations mzswizz on your anniversary!! 

Holidays are going great & my mum is joining us today. Fx'd everything will be ok with her here!!

XX


----------



## dusty_sheep

Madrid - Enjoy your holidays! Hope it will be okay with mom over there:happydance:

Chrissi - thanks again for the soft cup. I've been trying desperately to find them over here, but no such thing.:nope:

mzswizz - your anniversairy sounds wonderful!:cloud9: Hope it turned out that you didn't have to babysit the niece?

rj - I assume you take the soy just like I do clomid? I have no experience with soy other than that it makes my skin go crazy lol... but I honestly hope it will finally take you to the BFP:flower:

stockinoki - all I can do is send you lots of :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I can imagine that it upsets you badly that OH will not be there next time you ovulate.

AFM it turned out my ovulation process hasn't even started yet. Took clomid cd 2-6, I had one follicle 0.8 mm on cd 11, am now cd 12 and have to go to the fertility center again on Thu to get blood drawn. We'll see...


----------



## mzswizz

Dusty-yes i didnt have to babysit my niece so we enjoyed our anniversary.

AFM, i think im around cd18. I havent been keeping up actually. Our anniversary was great and DH says he is resigning mediately instead of resigning around august 5th so yay im happy because we get to spend all our time together until he starts his new job so im happy. We shall see how the ttc process goes this time around without cod liver oil. DH bought me 2 bracelets and a necklace for our anniversary. And we had the top tier of our wedding cake. Today has been good so far too.


----------



## stuckinoki

Thanks ladies. 

AF is definitely here full force...I feel like my uterus is trying to escape!

I've been a PMSing emotional wreck the past couple days, I've been crying a lot about stupid little things and our internet has been down since DHs computer crashed...it's been very lonely without you ladies :)

Thanks for all the well wishes. I'm doing ok, just pushing on through. I'm definitely going natural no Clomid this month...I can't handle another crazy emotional cycle, with or without DH.

It'll be interesting to see how I ovulate when I'm not on the Clomid though, it's been so long! lol

Hope everyone is doing well!!! Anything exciting happen while I was gone?


----------



## mzswizz

stuckinoki-thats good thats you are trying naturally. Fxed for you.

AFM, today will be a pretty busy day. I have to send off my ring for cleaning, go to the school to fix the document problem and go with DH to his former job so he can resign immediately. Woke up with a headache and was nauseous after drinking milk. So not really feeling good at the moment. Hope to feel better soon.


----------



## dusty_sheep

cd 14.

And it might become a wasted cycle again.

I had to go to the fertility treatment center today because on Mon I was told my ovulation process wouldn't have started yet. Sounded like miles away from having to DTD. Follicles were still too small. So another appt there, to get blod drawn this morning. And when I just called them they told me to head there and get my injection (to start ovulation) NOW and to DTD tonight and tomorrow.

Why, of all days, does it have to be TODAY?:dohh: Hubby's had a stressy day at work today, that's what I know. We didn't sleep well last night due to LO crying a lot.:nope: 

So how am I supposed to make hubby believe that I really want to DTD tonight when in fact all we need is some good rest and sleep?

It's so hard to DTD when you know you have to. And it's even harder to know it is the right time to DTD but your DH is just too tired from work and has to get up at 4 in the morning.


----------



## mzswizz

Dusty-i would say take a quick nap and then dtd. Atleast you have some rest and you will be able to dtd in time. Or you can always try to set a mood. Like if he had a stressful day. A little massage, nice relaxing music, and some food will go a long way. Its pretty much to have him relaxed and then that will probably make him want to pay you in return for being considerate and thoughtful iykwim. Hope i helped.


----------



## Madrid98

Hi ladies!!!

Sorry I haven't been around lately but far too busy doing nothing and a lot around here!! With my mum it has been great so far! Yesterday we went to visit The Alhambra; you may not be familiar with this monument but it's considered one of the world wonders by Unesco. If you can I strongly recommend you to put this location into one of your future destinations. The place is beautiful!!! I absolutely loved it!!!
Pregnancy is going well so far and I can hear my little :baby: hb with the fetal doppler. I hope everything is going ok inside there.

Dusty I agree with mzswizz; maybe just rest a little bit yourself and try to set the scene for your hubby :thumbup:.

mzswizz how are the applications going? any news from them? Glad your dh has a few days between jobs to enjoy with you :haha:

Where are you all? Hope you're also enjoying the weather/summer!!!

XX


----------



## mzswizz

Madrid-Well for an update. I just figured out that i am on cd21 already. Estimated OV is cd22 for my cycle so OV should occur tomorrow and i didnt even know. Also DH has made his resignation effective immediately so he been home with me since last week. Which has been amazing. We have been dtd and just enjoying each other's company. He wont start his new job until aug. 8th so we have more time together. Also my sister wants to plan a family trip to key west so we got to see how that goes but i dont think we will go though seeing its cutting close to his new job start date. Everything has been wonderful over on my end. TSA, on the other hand, i am still waiting for the phone call. Seeing that its taking awhile to get a call, i am assuming that its alot of people that applied. If thats true then i have some competition but i have faith that i will ge the job. The only thing is, if i do pass this part, the next part are quick response so i should know if i pass immediately and it will probably be around the time i start school. If it is when i start school, i think i would have to drop my campus classes but keep my online classes because there is a 6 week training course plus entry on duty training so i have to go there. Thats it for me.


----------



## rjsmam

ladies could you spare a prayer for my good friends..... their son had an accident on his push bike & has a serious head injury... has been flown to glasgow and is currently in the operating room - whilst his poor poor parents are making the 3/4hr car journey south. i feel sick with worry and cant imagine the hell & torment they must be going through. so worried - we had great fun with them all during hols and were due to visit tom. x


----------



## stuckinoki

https://museum.thetech.org/ugenetics/eyeCalc/eyecalculator.html

Found a neat link!
It's based on basic genetics, not just some random internet quiz :) 
Figured it would brighten our day a little bit.


----------



## dusty_sheep

stockinoki - thanks for the link, I just figured that my LO's eye color statistically would have been a different one Very interesting. Reminds me of one test I took where you kind of could figure out what your LO would look like (you had tp upload pics of you and DH for that, of course.) And our LO looks quite a bit different than what it said, but still it was funny to know before she was even born.

rj - I'm sending all my prayers! :hugs: Anything new so far?

mzswizz - that's great to hear that you and DH get some time together - and to DTD:winkwink: Enjoy it and I hope it'll lead to a BFP:baby:

Madrid - well, no such thing like enjoying the summer here. It's been raining since forever. We had some nice sunny days in June, and since then, nothing but rain:thumbup: Still, we go out with the LO - she needs to walk and run, otherwise shewon't sleep and we all know what that means for DH and me - no :sex:


So, after the fertility clinic called and told me to DTD that day (thu) and the next, I kind of thought this cycle would be lost. Because that Thu, DH had to go on a business trip all of a sudden (someone at work called in sick and so he had to fill in). Plus, I had a stressy day with the LO and on top of that the clinic asked me to come back to them and get my injection (to start ovulation). I told them that if I had to go there so late in the afternoon, then we all could be sure that there won't be any :sex: that night because hubby and I would simply be too tired to relax. And considering that DH has to get up at 4:30 in the morning, it's not like we could stay up late.

Anyway, I don't know how i did it, but I agreed with the clinic that we would DTD Thu night and Friday, and that I would go there for the injection on Friday morning. We usually don't DTD like every day, it's more like 2 times a week, and hardly ever during the week. So if I, out of the blue, come along telling DH to DTD tonight - then him feeling under pressure is very likely.

But, ah well, it worked out okay:happydance: DTD Thu and Fri. So basically all we could. Ovulation should have been last night (Fri-Sat).

What I find really crazy is, that I secretely hope for twins. I had that a while ago, but when it turned out that I don't even ovulate without meds, I pretty much gave up on that hope.

Now it's back. I had two follicles on cd 11 - one very small (8mm), another one bigger(12mm). Most likely, the smaller one won't grow while the other one does... But still, when the doc said there's one, and here's another one... the whole twin thing started again. The damn wish-thinking.

I'd be happy about one baby... but... I've always wanted 3 kids, while DH doesn't want more than 2. So I'd get what I want if we had twins now, and hubby would too.... kind of, as twins means that you have to go through pregnancy and the very difficult first months only once. And that's what he found very hard to do with our first one. 

Sorry about the craziness. I can't share with anyone else.


----------



## Hena

Hi everyone! I'm still on holiday, having a wonderful time and waiting for my DH to arrive in 6 days so we can test :thumbup:

rjsmam, prayers are going out to your friends. I can't imagine the torment they must be going through. That drive must have felt like an eternity to them!

I'm going to go back and see what I've missed in the past week or so, and try to give a proper update soon. :hugs: to you all!


----------



## mzswizz

cd22 today. Today is the estimated OV day and DH and i DTD so lets just see what happens. I see that the cod liver oil was affecting my AF because my AF wouldve came around this time. If my cycle went back to normal then im thinking it will be around the end of the 2nd week in august or should i say 2 weeks from now. So we shall see. Tomorrow is going to be one busy day so hopefully i dont get tired out.


----------



## mzswizz

Well good morning ladies. CD23 and already today has started off pretty rough. I woke up to sharp pains in my stomach at 4 or 5am which lead to me being best friend's with the toilet by using the bathroom and vomiting (sorry tmi). My DH comforted me which was the best highlight of the morning. But I was feeling completely terrible. It felt like I was sea sick. Of course the first thing that would pop into a woman's (that is ttc) head after vomiting would be am i pregnant? But I think it was probably stomach virus or food poisoning. Whatever the case maybe, I am feeling better but still have the on and off nauseous feeling. DH went to Miami to play basketball so he should be back in a couple hours or so. I am going to just try and relax. We suppose to be going to Miami to visit the family together so im just going to lay down, drink some ginger ale and watch my recorded shows. Hope everyone is doing ok.


----------



## rjsmam

hello ladies....... hope you're all well. .gosh it's quiet in here!

my friends little one had emergency surgery to repair the bleed. thankfully he made it through the op and is now recovering. he's still in intensive care and has a long recovery to make but the docs say there's no reason he won't make a full recovery. it's been a hell of a time for the family. am so pleased things are looking positive.

chrissi/hena - hope your hols are still going well! enjoy. Hena - hope you've nurtured your bfp while you're away :flower:

madrid - the alhambra sounds amazing - i've read a bit about it along with Catherine of Aaragon (i'm a geeek!) would love to see it!! enjoy the rest of your hols - can't be long til scan date now huh? :)

mzswiss - sounds like you're having some quality time with dh :winkwink: key west sounds fab - there's always next time if the timing doesn't fit. hope you're feeling better? sounds rather like preggo symptoms!!!

stuckinoki - how you doing hon? loved the link - defo brightened up my day :thumbup:

dusty - yay for doing all you could - sounds like you nailed it to me!! you don't sounds a bit crazy.. wanna know a secret - i'd love twins too! i know it's madness as so much work/expense etc etc but can't help it.. have found myself perusing the twins & multiples thread on occasion :blush:

hope i've not missed anyone! love to alll...

afm.. patiently waiting for ov... but it's gonna be another busy old wk. have oh's family arriving on tues or wed for the big birthday and arrangements needing done for the surprise party on Fri...... thankfully a few of the family members who said they weren't coming have changed their minds so dh will be v pleased.

:flower: x


----------



## mzswizz

RJ-im praying that the vomiting is pregnancy related. But we wont know until the 11th. Thats wonderful news that the child will get better. Praying that the family remains strong.

AFM, DTD this morning and been having a wonderful day with DH. We went out to dinner with my mom and enjoyed ourselves. Today has just been a pretty much relaxing day for us. And now i am really convinced that it was the cod liver oil that had messed up my cycles. I am around cd24 and no AF so far so that is good and i only had 1 AF last month. Hopefully this helps.


----------



## rjsmam

It does sound like the cod liver oil did a number on you mzswiss! All fingers crossed for an oil free bfp :haha:

I am experiencing weird phantom pg symptoms and ive not even ovd yet.... how weird is that. Or maybe im mentally unstable lol. :fool: :wacko: Perhaps its just a bug but ive had bouts of nausea, lack of appetite during the day  then insatiable hunger in the evenings. Wonder if its the soy affecting my hormones...


----------



## mzswizz

RJ-oil free is the way to be :rofl: i have been feeling the same symptoms too. Hmm wonder whats going on.


----------



## ChrissiK

Hi everybody -
quick check-in while we are still in Germany...
Enjoying some family time, but haven't told my parents, but my sister. Want to wait for the first scan to share...
Very tired, napping every day while I park the kids in front of the TV (tsk, tsk), boobs seem to expect triplets - DH will be in heaven when I return (I am less than an A cup normally).

Dusty - fingers crossed for one or two!

Will write again on the weekend when back in UK!


----------



## mzswizz

Chrissi-I know what you mean. i am a small B cup and when i fell pregnant, my boobs were huge. DH was having a field day :rofl:

AFM, dh and i have been dtd whether tired or not :rofl: Last night, i had a dream that AF came on. So ever since i been kind of checking because i think it is going to happen. But it hasnt happened yet so thats a good thing. I am currently on cd26. So i have passed the cd amount when i was taking the supplements so thats a good thing. Please God let this mean a bfp.


----------



## dusty_sheep

Nothing new here.

I tested a few days ago (7 dpo) and got a negative. Still not sure what this tells about my chances to be pregnant as I got an injection to ovulate.


----------



## mzswizz

Well AF is due on the 14th so just waiting. Might test on the 8th just to see what will happen.

Dusty dont count yourself out until AF shows.


----------



## rjsmam

dusty - 7dpo very early so you're still in!
mzswiss - fingers crossed that AF is absent!

where'd everyone else? :huh:

i think i might have missed ov......... gah. i'm not sure as have missed a couple of temps due to the party/family staying etc (oh's party on Friday - v stressful!)

last cycle i ov'd on cd 22, part of me thinks i ov'd through the wk as i've had sore boobs. i usually get this after ov but i suppose it's possible to get them pre ov? i'm hoping i actually ov'd yest at cd 15, I had ewcm at bedtime so am puzzled about actual ov day. i guess i'll never know & will just need to hope & watch my future temps on ff. we dtd last night in hope...

:flower:x


----------



## mzswizz

RJ-with ewcm, i would say you are still in your fertile period. Hopefully you didnt miss it. Atleast you have signs of ov, i just dtd and hope we caught ov. 

Well ladies woke up this morning with a headache. Also DH and i talked and we are going to take a break on DTD. i think we have been overdoing it with dtd so we are just going to relax on that. I just noticed i am on cd30 today which means 6 more days until next af date which is saturday. So lets see what happens. Today we are going to Miami to visit our family. Other than that nothing new here.


----------



## rjsmam

oh my, i just had the hugest amount of ewcm i've ever seen...... sorry tmi!! :blush: had mega cramps this am too... hope it's bean related 

so am hoping the sore bbs are a pre symptom, maybe the soy!? until ff says otherwise i'm gonna hope that today/yest is ov day & hope that our dtd lat night is effective!

fingers crossed mzswiss - the relaxed approach will come good for you, i'm sure of it......

:flower:


----------



## mzswizz

RJ-FXed for you. Maybe that means OV is later than earlier which means there is still a chance. 

AFM, 5 more days before AF due date. No sign of AF as of yet and even though DH and I said we are going to take a break, we dtd last night so i guess we can get it out the way before AF arrives again. I had fun yesterday with the family and i am stuffed from eating so much food. Today is DH first day at his new job so im excited and so is he. Right now, im just spending my time cleaning up and taking my mind off of testing because i went to the bathroom this morning so its not going to be fmu but second morning urine. And i have to wait atleast 2-3 hours so im just going tk clean until then.


----------



## mzswizz

I tested earlier today and it was a BFN. 5 more days until AF. Maybe its still too early.


----------



## rjsmam

mzswizz said:


> I tested earlier today and it was a BFN. 5 more days until AF. Maybe its still too early.

morning - sorry about the bfn but think it's defo still early so still time for two lines!!

ff still hasn't given me cross hairs but i think/hope i'm 2dpo... arg i'm fed up waiting already!


----------



## mzswizz

RJ-Yeah I was thinking it was still early also thats why I didnt get disappointed. Also usually they will give you the crosshairs at 3dpo so seeing that you said you are around 2dpo, you should get the crosshairs tomorrow.

AFM, I randomly took my temp this morning when I first got up just to see where it would be. I thought I would see 96.4 seeing that when i was temping the last time, it was 96.4 around 7 and 8dpo. But to my surprie I saw 97.3. I tested orally first and thought since it said 97.3, it was wrong. So I sterilized the thermometer and tested vaginally and it was the same temp so I was like well cant go wrong with that. So I will temp tomorrow to see if it drops or not. Just something to do to kill time I guess :haha: 4 more days until next AF already. I dont think Im ready to see AF so im hoping for BFP.


----------



## rjsmam

ooh fingers crossed that high temp is a good sign!

i actually realised that i *think* i'm 3dpo... but i missed my temp on Sat am (because i had to sleep in the living room as we had so many 'guests' staying after dh's party!).

i hear ya on trying to pass the time.. it's sooo sloooooooooow... 

wonder how all the other ladies are?!

dusty - how are you getting on hon? must be well into testing time for you

x


----------



## ChrissiK

Hi everybody!
Second midwife appointment today for me, lots of paperwork and I did NOT have to step on the scale (phew). 2 weeks of daily trips to the German bakery did result in quite a bit of weight gain...

Dusty - testing must be close!???? Hope those follicles were fertilized for you!

Fingers crossed for some BFPs soon!


----------



## mzswizz

Rj-well the missing temp would explain why you didnt get the crosshairs yet and it must have been some party for alot of guests to stay over. and yes time is going by slow when it comes close to the end/begin of a cycle ugh what a drag this is. but i guess if AF is coming then i should enjoy the slow time before AF appears well if AF appears.

dusty-hope we hear good news from you soon.

chrissy-nice to hear good news from you. hows the pregnancy coming along?


----------



## dusty_sheep

Hey everyone,

mzswizz - I am totally illiterate with this whole temperature/cm thing. But anyway, I hope that AF won't show up and you'll get your BFP

Chrissy- I pretty much avoid stepping on scale as well. How far have you come along with your pregnancy (I'm just not sure when you got your BFP)?

RJ - well, yeah - the waiting part is the worst. I'm gonna be tested today- when will you test?


AFM - wel, I tested another time 10dpo and got another BFN. It's 13/14 dpo depending on when exactly I ovulated, you never know exactly.... tested negative today... or well, when I looked again later it was a faint'ish line., though no AF in sight, and so I have to go see my gyn today and get lots of blood drawn again growlmad:) to see what the heck all this means.

I might be weird, but we are having a stressy time here. The LO is starting day care, and it's not as easy as I thought, not for her and easpecially not for me. I don't even know if I could be all happy about a BFP right now (yes, hit me) because it's just so complicated to let go one child you really love to bits (or deal with the fact that she is growing bigger and that strange people will have her all day long while I have to work), and then at the same welcome another child. Dunno if that makes sense. It's just not easy to deal with 2 opposite feelings at the same, kinda saying hello and goodbye at the same time. 

Anyway, I will see. And it won't be more than one follicle that might have made it. The smaller ones usually get lost while the biggest one keeps growing. I had one 8mm and one 12mm and only the bigger one should have even reached the size of 17mm (that's the minimum you need in order to have a chance at all). So no twins for me this cycle:winkwink: Like I said, if hubby would agree on having 2 more kids (so it's 3 for us), I'd probably not be all crazy about twins after all, as multiple pregnancies tend to be more complicated. Then again, who wouldn't prefer to hit two birds with one stone:blush:


----------



## mzswizz

dusty-i understand what you are saying. even though i dont have a LO yet i understand your feelings. children grow up so fast right before your eyes. now its daycare and next thig you know she's in high school wanting to go shopping wih friends and learning how to drive. i dont think any parent will get over a feeling of letting the attachment go. its instinct to love and protect. but i will be a little cautious myself because my child would be a daycare for the first time. i think she will be okay and you both will adjust later. im around 12dpo (depending on if i OV'd on cd22) and going to test today. i tested around 8 or 9dpo and received a BFN so we shall see whats going to happen.


----------



## mzswizz

AF just arrived for me. So onto next cycle. I didnt even know AF had arrived until I did my first pee in the morning. I have no cramps no nothing so it was a shock but then again im happy that im not cramping. So hopefully this is a smooth AF this month. AF was due on Saturday but it came today so it started early. We shall see if it will be heavy bleeding today. Its alot of pink for now which is weird too. We shall see.


----------



## dusty_sheep

Sorry about the witch showing up.... it's getting so frustrating after months and months of trying, doesn't it.


----------



## mzswizz

yeah it does get frustrating but i am okay with it because this is my first AF without taking the cod liver oil so im more happy that AF came at cd34 rather than cd19 or cd22


----------



## rjsmam

hey all.. happy Thursday!! :flower:

Chrissi &#8211; great to hear from you, hope you had a great time &#8211; how did the apmnt go?

Madrid &#8211; hope all is well &#8211; you must have your scan soon?? Can&#8217;t wait to hear all about it. 

Dusty - Totally understand what you&#8217;re saying about the LO &#8211; it&#8217;s hard huh. Ly LO is 8 and it&#8217;s causing me pain to see how grown up he&#8217;s getting! a faint line sounds promising?! Hope the blood draw went well (err.. as well as it can!)

Hena &#8211; where&#8217;d ya go honey? Hope you&#8217;re well.. 

Stuckinoki - ditto hon.. miss ya hope all well

Mzswiss &#8211; sorry about AF &#8211; well done on being so positive.. your PMA rocks (are you sure 
it&#8217;s not IB though!)

Afm &#8211; well it seems the 2 temps i missed were crucial as FF still simply says i ov&#8217;d between cd8 - cd18 ?! huh? I think and hope it was cd15 &#8211; i usually ov later but suspect soy brought it forward. I had loads of ewcm around that date & the temps kinda fit. So my guess is i&#8217;m 5dpo. I&#8217;ve had reeeeally sore boobs starting over a wk ago &#8211; i wonder if soy makes ov symptoms more severe.. i usually get sore bbs but it&#8217;s now extreme, yest & today they v v sore. Can&#8217;t be pg related as surely it would mean implant had happened etc &#8211; so must be ov related. Earlier i got x15 ics in the post & was feeling happy & positive that i could start testing early in a few days, i was high fiving myself that i&#8217;d had no spotting which i&#8217;ve had really early in all my previous cycles. Think i jinxed it.. i&#8217;ve now got period type pains & feels like af/spotting is starting. Argh. Boo. Hiss...

Anyhoo.. my sis & family arrives from france tonight, not seen them for about a yr so am v excited to see them all 

Love to all
x


----------



## mzswizz

RJ-Ihave no clue if its IB. I have on a pad right when I saw pink. So far there is nothing on the pad but only slight pink when I wipe. Also I dont know exactly when OV occurred so i dont know if its possible to have IB 2 days before AF is due but maybe it could if I OV'd later than I thought. I just have to keep an eye on it. I have a mild cramp and I keep thinking I "feel" a heavy flow and when I go to the bathroom, nothing on pad not even a speck and nothing in the toilet.....only pink when I wipe so far. Usually AF comes with a bang on cd1 (very heavy flow with clots) and wont get light until cd4 but it is pretty different so far so we shall see. I marked today as cd1 on my calendar until i see a change. If it stops and i dont recieve proper AF, then i will take a test probably next week and see whats going on if it doesnt show.


----------



## Madrid98

Hi ladies!!

I've just arrived home in London. I'm sorry but I haven't had a chance to read your previous messages, I guess I'll start tomorrow. Hope you're all well and that the bfp list has increased.

In my case unfortunately I lost the baby at 10weeks again. I was feeling a bit weird and I thought it was just wind but then the day I was 10wks I went to the ladies and found a bit of blood in my underwear. We went to the hospital straight away and even though it was looking good at the beginning as the doctor said my cervix was close and tight; when she did the scan she couldn't find the heartbeat. She explained that the baby was measuring less than expected for 10wks. I only started bleeding about a day later. 

I don't know how to feel to be honest. I've been ok so far but coming home today it's been very hard. All the memories from before going, all hopes & stuff I've received about the pregnancy while I was away.

I know it's just a question of time to recover but having 2 mc one after another isn't easy.

Hopefully I'll find peace and faith to keep going.

XX


----------



## rjsmam

Madrid98 said:


> Hi ladies!!
> 
> I've just arrived home in London. I'm sorry but I haven't had a chance to read your previous messages, I guess I'll start tomorrow. Hope you're all well and that the bfp list has increased.
> 
> In my case unfortunately I lost the baby at 10weeks again. I was feeling a bit weird and I thought it was just wind but then the day I was 10wks I went to the ladies and found a bit of blood in my underwear.  We went to the hospital straight away and even though it was looking good at the beginning as the doctor said my cervix was close and tight; when she did the scan she couldn't find the heartbeat. She explained that the baby was measuring less than expected for 10wks. I only started bleeding about a day later.
> 
> I don't know how to feel to be honest. I've been ok so far but coming home today it's been very hard. All the memories from before going, all hopes & stuff I've received about the pregnancy while I was away.
> 
> I know it's just a question of time to recover but having 2 mc one after another isn't easy.
> 
> Hopefully I'll find peace and faith to keep going.
> 
> XX

Madrid I am so very sorry. Words don't really seem to cover it. Will you get to see a doc at some point to discuss (when you're ready)

Take your time, you're a strong lady, I hope & pray you'll find the faith to carry for your sticky bean. You are in my thoughts... 
:hug:


----------



## dusty_sheep

Madrid - I'm so sorry:cry: I guess there's nothing to make you feel any better, but we're here if you ever need a shoulder to cry on:hugs: 


AFM - I didn't get tested. They counted yesterday as cd 13, so it was 1 day early. I might go today but we have visitors over. So it'll be Tuesday at the earliest. 

Today's tested showed a faint line again. I have no idea if a faint is something a pregnancy test generally has on it, or if it's the very first sign of a future BFP. Hubby couldn't see a thing. Oh, I use the cheapo pregnancy tests you can buy in bulk, along with the ovulation tests.

If it works you can see a pic.
 



Attached Files:







pregtest.jpg
File size: 10.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## ChrissiK

Madrid - I am so sorry to hear about your loss. It must be devastating! I have tears in my eyes as I write this. All those hopes and dreams...
How are you physically (aside from the emotional carnage)? Did they do any tests to determine possible triggers?

I hope you can look forward and know you are not alone! Please don't hide but share with us! We are here for you!


----------



## ChrissiK

Dusty - I see the second line!:happydance:


----------



## rjsmam

ChrissiK said:


> Dusty - I see the second line!:happydance:

err me too... a line not an evap..... might be time to get in the big guns? frer?


----------



## Madrid98

Thank you ladies for your kind words. I intend to call my gp and the antenatal clinic today and see what they say in terms of tests or the scan I need to have to make sure everything is clear. This isn't easy but I have to move on because there's no point in getting depressed about something I can't do anything about. To a certain extend I'd like to have the answers: why both at 10 wks? why the hb stopped if I did everything right?, etc, etc. But there's no point because even answers don't change what has happened.

I started taking epo yesterday again as to help my body with this transition and I guess the bleeding will stop soon. I may leave soy for the next cycle; I have no idea on what cd I am and also I believe is better for my body to start everything naturally again. 

Dusty I can see that second line!! Hope is the beginning of a bfp for you!!! Fx'd.


----------



## dusty_sheep

Madrid - yes, it's important to nott get depressed - but it's very okay to be sad about the loss. I can imagine that you would want to know what exactly kept your baby from staying. Is there any way for you to find out? I know that at the fertility treatment center some women get shots that support the whole implantation process - maybe there's something similar for the time at about 10 weeks? Anyway, I really hope that you feel better very soon.:hugs:


AFM, I went to get blood drawn this morning because I couldn't imagine a whole weekend not knowing what's the deal. I can call them in.... 18 minutes and I'm nervous like hell even though I am trying to stay calm and keep telling myself that about half of all pregnancies never even reach the 12 weeks mark.


----------



## stuckinoki

Madrid, I'm so sorry for your loss. I hope that you are able to get some answers and that you are able to heal emotionally and physically soon.
:hugs:

Dusty, THAT'S MOST ABSOLUTELY DEFINITELY A POSITIVE IC! It's time for a FRER or even a digi! Good luck lady.

Hena, Where the heck are you? I feel like I haven't heard from you at all in like a month! Is everything going ok for you?

I'm busy. Our house flooded completely this last typhoon. I lost all of my furniture, area carpets and my laptop, new camera and Ipod :( We didn't have power for 4 days and our internet just got turned back on a week later. It's been really difficult since DH is deployed so I have to deal with this all myself. I'm working on my insurance claim. Luckily they're going to cover everything, it's just a whole ton of leg work for me [[and especially difficult without a computer, printer or internet] 

I'm ovulating. I had a positive OPK last night, but DH won't be home until tomorrow afternoon. I don't think that we have any chance at catching the egg...we'll probably try anyway. It's been a couple weeks :) I have an appointment with my doctor on the 19th to get the referral to the big time fertility clinic. Hopefully we'll be ready for an IVF round when DH gets home after this next deployment.

Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## dusty_sheep

Well, I just called and the test was :bfp:

I can't say I'm jumping up and down right now.... I rather feel jittery (is that even a word) and kinda like crying for some reason. Probably because I've been so over-sensitive lately and don't feel like I can handle more of that right now.

Ah well.


----------



## mzswizz

madrid-i am sorry for your loss. i know what you are going through and i pray you will be able to get your answers. i think it is good to cry because it releases built up emotions and feelings and make you feel free again. its ok to be upset and not understand why. it has happened to me ever since i had a blighted ovum at 5 wks last year and never gotten pregnant yet so i can just imagine how bad it is when you can concieve but dont understand why you cant go full term. what doesnt kill you make you stronger. you are a very strong woman and i know that when you do get that sticky bean, you will be the best mom ever. :hugs:

dusty-yay congrats are in order for you. there's no doubt now. blood work said bfp so thats what it is. how many weeks would you say you are?

AFM, morning ladies. cd2 for me and my stomach feels like crap. yesterday was a little crampy so i drank chamomile tea which helped and put me to sleep last night. now i just feel nauseous when i woke up. i think the cod liver oil only helped with one thing and thats the bleeding. its light when i am up most of the day and so far is more when i go to sleep at night which is understandable seeing that it would stay in one area for hours of time. dh gets off early today because he has to do fingerprinting for his job and today we are going to look at the healthcare. he says that healthcare is cheap only like $80 a month for us together, they have co-pay (one set price to pay each visit like $10 and $25), the co pays are reasonable and affordable and they cover pre natal care :happydance: when he comes home we are going to pick the one best for us and then when this year ends and i dont have a bfp, i am going to my ob/gyn to see if there is anything wrong and to see if he will help seeing that i would be close to 2 yrs without conception. i am going to be prepared for a bfp bring it on!!


----------



## ChrissiK

Dusty!!!! Herzlichen Glückwunsch!!!!!!!!!!! Congratulations! Hurrah!
Here is hoping for twins!

(Did you drop off FB?)


----------



## rjsmam

Madrid  my heart hurts for you honey. Please feel free to share & vent with us all as much as you can. We are here for you whenever you need. :friends: :hug:

Dusty  i kneeeew it. huge congrats!!!!!!!!!! :yipee: it's normal to feel jittery honey.. i'm sure it'll take a while to sink in

stuckinoki - hope you're well!

x


----------



## dusty_sheep

stuckinoki - wow, that sucks that your house got flooded. My mom's basement also got flooded and even though hardly any furniture was there, it was a pain in the ass to get all the water out there again. Not to mention that some old stuff became totally useless as well. Very bad when you can't even deal with all your insurance issues without the internet, or at least a phone. If you get into the mood, I'd definitely give the little egg a shot this month, even though it might be not the best time to DTD. You never know...

mzswizz - I didn't know the health care system was this difficult in... switzerland if I'm not wrong? Does that mean you've been without any health care before? I read about the health care issue before in one of your posts, but I don't remember if you mentioned it. So anyway, it's really good you found a healthcare plan that works for you. If it covers the whole fertility issue as well, that's even better. We have to pay half of the cost of IVF/ICSI, here, but only if you are married and within the age range, otherwise it's a 100 % on you.

Chrissy - No, I basically just deactivated my account and I plan on being back some time soon. I've been so moody and oversensitive lately (now we know why...?) and I didn't want my whole FB account turning out to become a whining blog. Plus, I really need to study for exams at the end of the year, and I thought FB was the one thing that kept me from doing it - but obviously I'm writing here right now and should be studing actually, so yeah...


Hubby was kind of surprised about me getting the bfp. I told him that this is what we've been talking about the last months, and that obviously the plan was, that I get pregnant from all the BD'ing.:dohh: Ah well, men tend to only realize the whole pregnancy thing when the baby is already there.:growlmad: But at least he knows now. 

Oh and I'm just 4 weeks along right now - well, only 2 weeks past ovulation, but it does count from cd1, right? I guess I should have known "something" earlier as I avoided foods I usually love and have been crazy for grapes- something I know from the first pregnancy. Then again, back then it was so much easier to detect because I was a chain smoker.... and all of a sudden hated the taste of cigarettes.

I'd love to tell everybody, but then again.... plan not to do it until I do show. I dunno, maybe week 16 or so? Makes it easier in case pregnancy doesn't stick for some reason. I'm not exactly an optimist, I know:shrug:


----------



## rjsmam

stuckinoki - gawd i just reread & missed your post re the flooding :dohh: (cos i'm looking sneakily at work!!) so sorry for all your hassles - must be especially hard with no dh... there really must be so much water out there right now as we've been flooded twice in last few wks! defo try for that eggy - it might be a late developer!

dusty - i guess it's a difficult decision re telling people.. my friend recently got her bfp and told everyone at 4wks.. i can totally understand that she'd wanna share the news & i pray it all goes well for her.. 

mzswiss - yay for ob apmnt... it always helps to have something in the arsenal!

x


----------



## mzswizz

dusty-yeah we didnt have health insurance because it was too expensive and we had to pay out of pocket 100%. then he was between two jobs and now he finally started his new job so we can finally get our healthcare back.

rj-thanks. even though i will be seeing ob around the end of the year if no bfp, it takes alot of pressure off of me. i want to know whats going on. im only giving it to the end of the year because atleast i will be a few months from the 2 yr mark


----------



## stuckinoki

Thanks ladies. DH and I will be 'gettin our sexy time on' as soon as he steps foot off that plane!

I have been ridiculously horny the past few days, and I've been having sex dreams [that hasn't happened in a long time] I just need DH to come home....I feel like a cat in heat.


----------



## Madrid98

Congratulations dusty!!!!


----------



## rjsmam

stuckinoki - hope the cat got the cream....... oooh sorry that was a very bad pun :blush:

madrid - hope your wk end has been ok honey

mzswiss - hope you had a good wk end too, am sure you've been practicing too!

dusty - is it sinking in yet? how are you feeling?

hena - hoping you're ok we miss ya

afm... gutted! appear to be getting af.... grr... after feeling positive that i'd had no spotting yet - which i usually get after ov until af - i now have bright red blood & af pains..... was at cinema with kids & started getting hypo attack which i often get around ov (not diabetic or anything is just hormonal apparently) got home & sure enough am bleeding...

not sure if means was v wrong about ov date or if my luteal phase is just horribly short...... usually my cycles are 29/30 days but this would be only 23.. a soy side affect? thought i was 8dpo :cry: thought af was due next wk end - our first wedding anniversary. at least i wont have af for that I suppose...


----------



## dusty_sheep

Well, I don't know how to feel yet. Hubby recovered from "being shocked" to kind of looking forward to a second baby.

I have mixed feelings. I feel okay about the pregnancy, though am scared of the whole thing being a huge mix-up. Maybe this wasn't my test result the lady told me on phone? Because when I pee on my cheapo home pregnancy test (the ones you can order in bulk), it still doesn't show a real second line but only a faint line - not even right away but only after a while which I read may happen even if the test is negative.

So yeah. I might not even be pregnant, or not anymore, and especially not with twins like I had been hoping. And since hubby does not want to have two more kids, I know that this pregnancy - and the baby growing inside me - probably will be my last one:cry: For some reason I don't even feel pregnant. I mean, I felt kind of sick and tired the past days, but that's something you can also talk yourself into hoping you are pregnant?

Then there are moments when I feel okay about it. Like, well, I would have wanted one more, but this one is perfectly fine and probably choosed me for a reason. If that makes sense. Because whenever I look at my LO nowadays, I just feel the same - it is such a luck that we have her and not another kid, and she's so amazing and unique and I wouldn't want to miss her. I'm pretty sure it'll be the same with the other baby. So that's okay even though I have to say goodbye to my dream family.:shrug:

Anyway, to make this not so boring for those of you who are trying - this is what I think helped me:


_I was on the second cycle of clomid because I don't ovulate normally. This helps the follicles to grow. I never had more than one of the bigger ones though (some women get like 2 or 3, or even more but that's not good because you might end up with octuples or something)._
_Also, I got hcg shots to start ovulation, so I knew when exactly to BD (very helpful - a lot of women who started fertility treatment report that they simply were out of their estimation when their OV would be. That, in many cases, solved the problem of TTC without success for many months). I have no experience with charting, but this or ovulation tests might replace getting monitored and told by gyn when to DTD._
_The instead soft cup might be a huge help - it was my first cycle using it (only around OV time of course) and according to gyn, I am pregnant now.
[*]I also avoided getting up/going to the toilet right after DTD (again, only the two days we had to BD)_
_While I did have a glass of wine here and there all the months TTC, this very last one I didn't. Same goes for coffee - I mostly limited my caffeine intake to one cup in the morning, the rest was decaf. Before that, I had like 2-3 cups per day. Oh, and I don't smoke of course but hubby does. I stopped the moment I knew for sure I was pregnant with our first._
_Been drinking grapefruit juice (not a lot, just a glass here and there) for the first time this cycle. And I took random vitamins here and there - including folid acid (most days)._

Not all of that must lead to a successful pregnancy - but just in case anyone is looking for more tips that might help. 

In the end, I might add, that I got pregnant with the LO when smoking a package of cigarettes per day, drinking a huge amount of coffee per day, hardly eating and using the pull-out (not-)method.


----------



## Madrid98

Maybe it would be better if you just feel happy with whatever you get. Whether twins or just one baby, the main thing is that he/she is healthy. I understand the twins thing because I'd like to have twins myself but to be honest all I want now is a healthy pregnancy & baby. That's my priority. 

Hope you'll get darker hpt's soon. Sometimes it takes longer to show dark and the cheap ones don't get to be very dark until you are further along such as 6 wks. Have you tried with a clearblue digital?

Xx


----------



## Madrid98

Xx


----------



## dusty_sheep

Madrid, you are totally right - but basically, for me it's like for all those parents who were hoping for a girl and then find out they'll have a boy, or vice versa. Pretty much the same. Hoping for two but getting one, and in the end all what matters is that the baby is healthy. 

And still, if you really wanted the boy/girl or in my case twins, and you figure it's not going to be, then there is some kind of disappointment even though the happiness weighs it all out.

Of course it's so much better when you don't hope your baby to be a boy, or girl, or that you'll have twins because it's likely that you end up disappointed. 

But that's easier said than done, particularily for those who already have 2 or 3 boys and really want to be the last baby a girl. Or, when you know that twins would be the only way to have 3 kids and not just 2 because there's not going to be another pregnancy.

So, you are totally right and I try to keep that in mind as well. Like I said, I'll be happy whatever we will have.:hugs:


----------



## ChrissiK

Hi all -

just a quick update from the North of England. Ever since I heard about Madrid and another friend's MC between 10 and 12 weeks, I've been freaking out. Night mares, worries, all day and night long. I need to lie low and hope for the best, but I'm simply scared. I've never had a miscarriage, but I am now 10 years older than with my first. Then there is the scare of Down syndrome and Autism (my first has Asperger's). Needless to say I am going a bit crazy.

Stress levels are rising (not good, I know), since the boys are home from school and we are looking to by a house. So house viewings and money calculations are adding to the equation. 

Sorry for the negative post, but - as you all know - there is really nobody else to talk to about this, since we kept the TTC quiet.


----------



## rjsmam

Aw Chrissi  i feel for you :hugs:. I know if i get a bfp that this worrying time is ahead. Its so stressful & as i said to my first time preg friend  it never ends. Poor Madrid was so horribly unlucky but I guess you need to try think positive. Because this is a ttc site its a fact that there are more mc stories to read but that doesnt alway reflect the norm. Feel free to chat here as much as you like & express your worries etc. (we are also keeping ttc very quiet). :flower:

Afm  still spotting but no actual flow cd24. Temp dropped today but not below coverline. Am impatient to know if its af early (or got my ov date wrong) and get on with next cycle. A stoopid part of me keeps clinging on to hope but the cramps are increasing so i might just need to call today cd1. So disappointing as i thought i was 9dpo ! unsure whether to give soy another go..


----------



## Madrid98

Hi ladies!!

So sorry you're feeling that way Chrissie but what has happened to me has nothing to do with what may happen to you. We are different people and different bodies. I believe in destiny and I wasn't meant to have a baby in both occasions but it may be different for you. Please believe me when I say that stressing won't take you anywhere. I was stressing from the time I got my BFP and then I realised one day that with or without stress what is meant to happen will happen and is totally out of my hands to control it. So, just try to enjoy the pregnancy. 
It took me 7 years to decide on having another child and I could well be worried about my age but what's the point? At the end of the day, you said yourself that with your son 10 years ago, younger and all, he got Asperger's. We never know what may happen. Even 10 years older you may have a perfectly healthy baby.

Rjsman I've created another thread about taking soy the month I got my BFP. Many ladies have joined since and one of them gave us info regarding opk's & using soy. Apparently when you get your +opk while using soy it works the other way around. What I mean is that you O 1 or 2 days before getting a +opk with soy. Apparently the body releases the eggs before the LH surge so I guess you are 11dpo and not 9dpo. Have a look at the thread if you want.(Let's Welcome soy to this cycle. 10BFP'S so far!!) Definitely a lot of info there! 

Dusty we all worry; it's perfectly understandable. I have boy and girl so I don't know what I'd prefer.

XX


----------



## mzswizz

madrid-sorry for the m/c :hugs: how are you doing?

chrissi-dont worry m/c are one out of many things that we have no control over. all you can do is be happy and enjoy. if it happens, then it happens. but dont let this stress you out one bit. when i had a m/c i was so disappointed because i did EVERYTHING i was suppose to do and it still happened. so i say just pray and live and whatever comes your way, you are already prepared for it. but i think you will be okay. 

rj-i know you're frustration because my af came 2 weeks late because so you can just imagine the insanity i was going through. 

dusty-dont worry bout the line. as long as you still have two lines, you are okay. i think you ahould do a digi just to put your mind at ease. 

hena-where are you hope you are ok?

stuckinoki-how are you today?

AFM, i been super busy with DH for a few days now. we have been running errands and going back and forth to Miami to vist family. today is cd5 for me and i have light bleeding so AF will probanly stop on time which is on cd7. nothing much has been going on other than we dtd a few times during af but nothing really. oh and i also made a personal ttc journal for myself and for when our kids get older they can read and see what i had to go through. im so use to typing it on the computer that writing everything seems like a drag lol


----------



## mzswizz

What a day today. Since 10am I havent been by myself. My sister texted me and asked me can I rush her to the hospital because she saw blood when she wiped this morning. So I rushed her there, thank goodness the baby is doing fine. I also went to get breakfast with her and then after than I had to pick up my niece and nephew. She got bit by a bug and now has a HUGE lip so im waiting for my SIL to go to the doctor so I can meet her there and drop my niece off. I already dropped my nephew to band practice so now Im home with the niece just waiting until its close to 4. I am exhausted.


----------



## ChrissiK

Thanks everybody for the encouraging words - I needed those!
My first scan appointment came in the post today - 3 more weeks...


----------



## rjsmam

oh it'll fly by Chrissi!!

get yer feet up mzswiss - have had a mad day too so just sat down with laptop & big mug of tea!

madrid - firstly i think you're a gem & have an amazing outlook! i know it must still be hard though :hugs: i didn't use opks, just went by temps.. am still spotting so am off to read that thread & see if anyone recomends another soy cycle!

x


----------



## Madrid98

Thanks rjsman!! I think you should give soy a go again this cycle.

mzswizz I think today you've got a bit of an insight into motherhood daily routine. We spend all day up and down non stop. Just relax and rest. Glad your sister & baby are feeling well.

XX


----------



## mzswizz

Chrissi-3 weeks will be here in no time.

RJ & Madrid-Yes i am finally getting a chance to relax. Im pretty use to it though seeing that I had to help my sister and family members with their kids and spend most of my day running around. The only thing that makes me exhausted is the heat in Florida. If it was a cool day I would be finr=e but unfortunately thats not going to happen unless it rains all day


----------



## Madrid98

Hi ladies!!! I guess we are all too busy!!

I'm still waiting to stop bleeding and I'm looking forward to my appt with the gp tomorrow. I'm hoping he'll refer to the gyno clinic for a scan. 

Yesterday I had a lovely evening with my dh. I was feeling so down but he managed to cheer me up & didn't stop until I was laughing. I've been feeling a bit fat after the hunger of the pregnancy and then not been able to do much for about 10 days due to the pain and everything but he was telling me I look lovely, that I shouldn't worry about something like that because it isn't true. So after 13 years he made me feel as if he still likes me, no matter how much I've changed or if I'm having a bad time. I think that's lovely and I love him even more.

This loss has definitely brought us even closer than we already were.

XX


----------



## ChrissiK

Hi all -
not a good day here.
Woke up this morning, jumped out of bed, swayed across the room and tumbled into the wall. Still dizzy on and off during the day, sometimes like sitting on a see-saw. Never had that with my other pregnancies (just when I had inner ear infections). Apparently it's quite normal, but if it persists, I will call the midwife.


----------



## rjsmam

hey ladies!

madrid your dh sounds like a real gem - just what you need at a time like this. hope the bleeding stops soon. is it painful hon?

chrissi - sorry about the dizziness, hope it also passes soon and hope your day got better

afm af arrived full flow & wow does it hurt like a beeeyatch. my cycle went a bit screwy last time but am gonna give soy another go (days 3-7 this time). am pretty bummed as this wk end is our first anniversary so a bfp woulda been perfect. also had a trip to a&e after visiting doc for v painful arm from a fall a few wks ago. was a waste of time & feel like an old hypochondriac... nothing broken but have a weird painful arm so its either tendon damage or carpal tunnel (or i'm nuts!)

xx


----------



## mzswizz

madrid-your dh is wonderful and i know the pain. it was painful for me after the d&c. hope you feel better.

chrissi-hope you feel better hun. just relax hopefully it stops.

rj-aww boo af is here. i take it as one af is another step closer to bfp.

afm, well its cd7 for me and af has left the building. we had dtd this morning. also dh and i are going to buy multivitamins when we go grocery shopping. but we are just going to dtd whenever we want to. if a baby comes that will be great if not then oh well. i am more content with myself now and not stressing over concieving. hopefully that will help also. but i have school and getting a job etc to worry about now. i can only focus on what i have control over now.


----------



## ChrissiK

Turns out I have a viral inner ear infection after all. The midwife thought the symptoms were too severe and sent me to the GP. Since it's viral there is not much I can do, GP prescribed promethazine (for dizziness and motion sickness), but I'm not sure I want to take it. It's been a struggle with the two kids home from school.


----------



## mzswizz

Aw I hope you get better soon Chrissi.

AFM, right now Im feeling pretty good. TSA just called me a few minutes ago to schedule the interview for next tuesday. I am sooo happy. Hopefully, I dont freeze up in front of the board members because I tend to get nervous during interviews. This will help us financially and also I can use my healthcare to see my doctor for free yayyyyyy :happydance: Everything isgoing pretty good for us right now.


----------



## rjsmam

aw chrissi that sounds horrid - hope it doesn't last long, don't worry about taking the meds if you really need them - the doc wouldn't have prescribed them if there was a risk. can understand you being cautious though!

mzswiss - great news, i'm sure you'll do just great :thumbup:

stuckinoki -how ya doin - did ya get a chance to try catch that eggie?

madrid - hope you're doing well & hope that bleeding is on it's way out

dusty - any news from you hon, how are things

any of you heard from hena - hope she's ok?

woke this morning with the worst af pains - wow they were so bad. i dragged myself to work after taking x3 ibuprofens

:flower:x


----------



## mzswizz

rj-I know the feeling. I always get midol complete and take two of those and feel great. And thanks. Usually I get nervous during an interview so im just trying to be calm. Im hoping i get the job.


----------



## ChrissiK

Good luck on the interview, mzswizzz!

Dusty - BFP sinking in? Any nausea? When will they check for twins!?

And I have the same questions for Stuckinoki & Hena as rjsmam!?!?!?!


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks Chrissi. Actually Im ready to do the interview. I feel that I am qualified for the job so there is no reason why they shouldnt hire me. DH use to work for them so he helped me out alot so I think im prepared. And God wouldnt give me an obstacle thats impossible to overcome.


----------



## Madrid98

Good luck with the interview mzswizz. I'm sure you'll be fine!!!

Chrissie I'm sorry to hear about your infection but I agree with rjsman, if the doctors have prescribed the meds I'm sure they're safe for you to take them.

Dusty, Hena and Stuckinoki how/where are you?

The bleeding is nearly stopped so I'm just hoping that tomorrow the gp will refer me to the scan for next week and that everything will be ok. Apparently once the bleeding stops I should take a pregnancy tests as my levels should be low enough to get a bfn and therefore expect O. 
I've received my O strips in the post yesterday so I'm ready to go!!! 

XX


----------



## mzswizz

madrid-atleast you are ready to go. i feel like i am going to do fine for an
interview. hopefully you get a bfp.


----------



## rjsmam

well Madrid i hope you get a bfn (how bad does that sound!) so that you can start again & get a super sticky bean in there!

i caved and took soy yest morning -what i think was cd2 - mostly though because my af was sooooo painful & it really felt like i was being tortured. i figured they would make af lighter (and it has). i passed some horrid clots (sorry tmi). hopefully i'm ready for a bean after this af clearout!

also ordered some cheap opks to use - not used them before, i think i sort of know when to start using them but should i just use one a day until the line starts getting stronger?

x


----------



## Madrid98

You should use them from cd10 & i recommend afternoon test better than mid day. 

Just came back from Gp. He's booked me for the early pregnancy unit to have a scan at 12.40. Not long to go!! 

Xx


----------



## rjsmam

great news - let us know how you get on Madrid!!


----------



## mzswizz

let us know how that goes madrid. 

rj-i agree with madrid, test in the afternoon its better that way. 

afm, im just going to relax today. dh and i had a terrible sleep and i dont know why. we woke up thirsty and hot which is weird. but i was able to get some extra sleep in. cant wait until DH gets home. there's a few things i have to do though but i dont know if i should do them today or just wait until monday. i think i might do them today. we will see on how im feeling. today i have to call a couple places though and DH and i are going to apply and pay for passports so we will have them yay. cant wait to journey around the world and see different places. also happy about the interiew but i think my nerves will hit me that day. i have to be there 15 mins prior to the scheduled time so i have to leavr early. i also have to be at 2 places that day so i will be pretty busy on tuesday. bring on tuesday though, i think i am ready.


----------



## Madrid98

Hi!! The scan has shown that I haven't passed it all naturally and that if I don't by next Thursday I'll need to have a d&c. The gyno has given me antibiotics and she's hopeful I'll pass it because she said most of it was close to the front of my cervix. She was very nice and she said she doesn't want to go through with the d&c yet because I've already been through a lot and she told me she rather avoid it.

Not having a very good day I'm afraid. I've been crying for most of the day whenever I remember something. I guess it's all a bit overwhelming. This is much worst than the first time around.

Sorry I can't be more positive but that's me today.

X


----------



## mzswizz

Its ok madrid. I was the same way. It will take awhile trust me. I had the d&c. I never got the option to pass naturally so you are lucky. Just hoping you feel better soon.


----------



## rjsmam

Madrid98 said:


> Hi!! The scan has shown that I haven't passed it all naturally and that if I don't by next Thursday I'll need to have a d&c. The gyno has given me antibiotics and she's hopeful I'll pass it because she said most of it was close to the front of my cervix. She was very nice and she said she doesn't want to go through with the d&c yet because I've already been through a lot and she told me she rather avoid it.
> 
> Not having a very good day I'm afraid. I've been crying for most of the day whenever I remember something. I guess it's all a bit overwhelming. This is much worst than the first time around.
> 
> Sorry I can't be more positive but that's me today.
> 
> X

madrid - i am so sorry that this is proving even harder for you - no need to apologise that you're not positive right now - remember this is just yet another obstacle in your way of a gorgeous babe in your arms. it will all be worth it.. 

xxxx


----------



## ChrissiK

Oh Madrid -

big hugs and I hope it passes naturally! We will be thinking about you this weekend!
And come back and update/rant/cry anytime!


----------



## stuckinoki

I'm here girls. Sorry, I've just been busy dealing with the insurance company and getting ready to graduate.

DH and I did NOT have a chance to catch the egg. I ovulated right on time naturally on CD16 and this probably might have worked out since DH was due home the very next afternoon...unfortunately his plane was delayed another 3 days so there's absolutely no way in hell that we caught anything other than dehydration from all the welcome home sex. lol

I talked to my PCM and she's getting all of the paperwork together so that I can see the real "out in town" fertility specialist next month. Hopefully they can give me a better answer...but I'm pretty sure that we're heading toward IVF the next cycle DH is home for.

DH leaves again this week for another deployment...we won't have a chance to do anything until at least the end of November....so I'm just hanging out and trying not to think about it. 

I'm not temping or anything right now because I'm sure it would just depress me knowing that we're missing an opportunity to make a baby:(

How's everybody else doing...

Has anybody heard from Hena??? I hope she's doing ok.


----------



## Hena

Hi everyone, I'm back from my holiday. I just spent two hours catching up on all your posts and am now too tired for a real update, but I'll just give you a quick one.

Madrid, I'm so sorry about your loss. The fact that the physical pain seems to mirror the emotional pain feels like salt in the wound. I hope it ends soon.
Actually, we have both been grieving for the same length of time. I see that your baby and my grandmother passed away on the same day. That's the reason I wasn't even giving quicky updates from my holiday any more. It probably sounds strange, but I am so thankful that I was there...before the hosiptal when we were all able to eat and catch up and laugh together, then the short time at the hospital talking with her, comorting her, and finally saying goodbye. Then especially for my grandfther afterwards. I can't imagine the emptiness I'd have felt from over here while my family was loosing her over there.

So that's my quick, sad update. No bfp to announce either, let's see what this month brings.


----------



## rjsmam

oh Hena, i'm so sorry for your loss. can totally relate to you being glad that you were there. life sucks sometimes.... sending love & prayers to you and all your family..especially your grandfather.. love and hugs xxx


----------



## rjsmam

hi stuckinoki, urg so sorry to hear about the plane delays making you miss the eggie, that must have been hard to bear. also must be hard saying goodbye to dh for so long :flower:

good news on the specialist apmnt, will you have that before hubbie comes home?
x


----------



## stuckinoki

rjsmam said:


> hi stuckinoki, urg so sorry to hear about the plane delays making you miss the eggie, that must have been hard to bear. also must be hard saying goodbye to dh for so long :flower:
> 
> good news on the specialist apmnt, will you have that before hubbie comes home?
> x

Hopefully. My PCM was supposed to call me back on Friday but didn't so I guess I'll give her a couple more days before I start harassing her with phone calls.

I'm sure I'll be able to see them pretty soon [they are really expensive if you don't have a referral. But I'm pretty sure that our next step is IVF.

I don't really care either way, I just want a stinking baby.

Hena; sorry about your gram gram. My gram gram passed last March and I was there with her. It was one of the hardest things I've ever lived through. She was my best friend and I still miss her every single day. You and your family are in my thoughts.


----------



## Madrid98

Hena I'm so sorry about your loss. It's a difficult time when our love ones passed away & it feels like you are left with an emptiness that nothing can fill. Only time will allow you to move on I'm afraid. Grandparents are one of the most important figures in our lives and when they passed away is like they've taken a part of us with them but on the other hand they've left you with a lot as well. You have all the memories and good advice they've given you through the years and those are the things you have to bear in mind and cherish. As I've said on other occasions our lives are written in our destiny and yours was to be there and be able to say good bye. So it's understandable you're thankful. I only hope your granddad will manage somehow to live without part of his soul by his side. My thoughts are with you all.

X


----------



## mzswizz

hena-sorry about your loss. i lost my grandfathers when i was young then lost both my grandmothers only months apart so i can relate. i felt empty not only for my parents but in me also. not having none of my grandparents to see me get married or have children made me so sad. but i know their memories will forever be in my heart. and i know they are watching over me. so even though you grandmother is not in her physical body, she is with you through each step of the way mentally etc. my thoughts are with you and everyone who has suffered a loss in their family.


----------



## dusty_sheep

Hena - I'm so sorry about your loss and I guess there's nothing I can say to make you feel any better.:hugs: Madrid said it so very well, the emptiness nothing else can fill. I can only imagine how that must feel for you, and also your grandfather. But feel free to post here, even if it is not about TTC. We're here to support each other, not only to post bfps.

Madrid, don't worry about not being all positive here.:hugs: I really see that this loss must be so hard to deal with, and I hope you have lots of understanding people around you, who support you and are there for you. Good to hear that DH and you got even closer now - for some couples, it's rather the opposite in such a situation.


AFM, nothing new really. Has it sunk in? Well, I guess. Though, I'll wait till my scan in a week, then I'll know if there really is a heartbeat at all. I really hope that everything will be alright.

I've been struggeling with feeling sick a lot. No, it's not like I get sick and go puke somewhere and then feel better. I feel sick and sick and sick all day long, and nothing happens. Plus I have a lot of headaches and unfortunately, don't think there's anything I can do against.

Chrissi, twins are basically impossible because on cd11 I had only follicle of 12 mm and the other one of 8 mm. The smaller ones tend to stop growing when the bigger one reaches a particular size. I have no idea how big the follicle(s) was/were when I ovulated, but I'm pretty sure it's not twins, considering that I got my bfp pretty late (14 dpo) compared to twin moms (heard of 8 dpo).


----------



## Madrid98

Hi! I'll be having my last scan hopefully tomorrow. They'll tell me if I need a d&c or not. I'm not bleeding, it's been getting lighter and lighter by the day and now is cm mixed with a bit of blood (sorry tmi).
I'm anxious about it all but I really hope I can finish with this and move on for once and for all.

Sorry about the constant ms dusty but it'll get better as the days and weeks pass. When are you going to have the scan? I mean what day? Best of luck for you!

Chrissie how are you feeling? Did all the discomfort stop? I hope so.

Where are you all?

X


----------



## dusty_sheep

Madrid, I really hope things will be okay(ish) so you can just move on. It's been so much pain already, you don't need any more of that but to move on a look forward. Fx'ed for you that it will be alright!:hugs:


AFM, it's just nothing new. I'll have my scan next week, then know if everything is alright. And I don't even suffer from morning sickness really... it's rather worse at night, after Dinner. Then I feel sick.

I'm scared that I'm not pregnant anymore because I simply don't feel pregnant for some reason. I mean, yes, I feel sick but don't have to throw up. I feel tired but I've always felt tired a lot. I have massive headaches that are probably just worse than usually because I can't take any pain killer. And I'm so bloated, my stomach is the only thing that actually looks like 6 month pregnant - and again, this has always been since I've had the LO. Kind of happens when you don't do your exercises. So yeah...


----------



## stuckinoki

Hey ladies.

I just went on an Amazon.com shopping spree. New HPTs, New OPKs, New BBT; The Works! Plus, DH is scheduled for his SA next Friday so that's one more thing to cross off of our "list of things to do before I can go out in town and consult with a real doctor"

I have my 1 hour, 2 hour and 3 hour glucose testing tomorrow morning. I have no idea how I'm going to make it with no food tomorrow :/ I always feel ill if I don't eat something in the morning but hopefully this test and the round of hormone CD3 testing I'm doing tomorrow would tell me something----even if it was diabetes, at least what we're battling would have a name...right now it's just a huge black whole with a question mark on it.

My 2 year anniversary is tomorrow night. Super excited but a little bit bummed that I won't be getting any sexy time since I'm smack in the middle of AF! lol. That's not exactly what I think of when I think of special occasion sexy time. ha ha ha.

That's about it. Feeling pretty good right now. My thyroid is under control [for the first time in almost 2 years] My TSH is at .29 which is actually pretty low...but considering I've been really sick this year [TSH between 6.9-7.4] this burst of energy and sweaty high metabolism actually feels pretty good! 

With any luck, I'll be kicking off that extra 40lbs around my middle in no time!


----------



## Madrid98

It's normal to feel all bloated. I remember my first week after bfp was terrible as my stomache hurt so much. At least now with the gloating you have an excuse :) you can say you're pregnant. I need a duet more than anything. I'm starting hopefully in September with gym & all. What's the point of waiting to be pregnant & allow to be a bit overweight? I haven't been able to manage that very well. 
I'm at the hospital now in the waiting area. Very nervous & thank god I have the iPhone to play with. 
X


----------



## Madrid98

Stuckinoki maybe your thyroid is the reason you aren't pregnant now. I never realised before you have this issue but thyroid needs to be stable or that's what I've always read/heard. 
Sorry af is going to ruin your celebrations but just save the energy for a few days later. 
I really hope the real doc can help you getting closer to your dream. 
Xx


----------



## stuckinoki

Madrid98 said:


> Stuckinoki maybe your thyroid is the reason you aren't pregnant now. I never realised before you have this issue but thyroid needs to be stable or that's what I've always read/heard.
> Sorry af is going to ruin your celebrations but just save the energy for a few days later.
> I really hope the real doc can help you getting closer to your dream.
> Xx

Yeah, I have hypothyroidism and the autoimmune disease that attacks my thyroid [Hashimoto's] 

They have been trying to control it for the past two years, but now it's finally low enough to get excited about TTC again. My doc did say that our chances of carrying a baby with my TSH that high was pretty slim but we tried anyway.

Hopefully when DH gets home from this next deployment, we'll get pregnant and stay pregnant! lol


----------



## mzswizz

Hello ladies.

Dusty-You can take tylenol for your headaches. I know when I was pregnant, my ob/gyn told me I can only take tylenol and it wont harm the pregnancy. And trust me I didnt feel pregnant neither I only had sore boobs, fatigue and increased appetite but other than that, nothing. Every woman handles pregnancies differently. Cant wait until I am able to concieve #1 after m/c.

Madrid-GL. Hopefully you dont need a d&c. I went down that route and let me tell you it made me feel so sad because its like reality is really setting in and hitting you hard. I dont want you to go through what I went through because it took me up until now to let everything go and stop stressing about not having a baby or getting pregnant.

Stuckinoki-Im happy that you and your DH are taking the steps to get help. Hopefully now you will be able to carry the pregnancy full term. I heard that thyroid problem on a previous forum and it was making it hard for them to concieve. So Im glad to hear that its under control.

AFM, I passed the interview on Tuesday and I took the medical/drug evaluation yesterday. Now all I can do is wait. I know they are going to return the SF86 form to me because I have to do a few corrections, but other than that, I am set to go. I know it might take awhile so now I can just relax and take my mind off of it. Actually now I can focus on my new all-in-one computer that DH bought me as a reward for the job. I LOVE this computer. DH also bought himself a latop. So when he comes home, you just see me and him sitting next to each other on our own computers :rofl: Today is a rainy day. So hopefully it stops so I can continue with my laundry. Im pretty tired. It feels like I havent really gotten any sleep. August is almost gone and I cant wait to see what happens in September. DH birthday is September 7th so Im going to buy him a cake and take him out to dinner. Nothing big.


----------



## rjsmam

hey all :wave:

dusty - please don't worry too much about the lack of symptoms.. when i had my son i had ms in the evenings - and was never actual sick, just nauseous, when is your scan? hopefully very soon you can relax a bit & enjoy it 

madrid - how did your scan go hon? still have all digits crossed it went well! 

stuckinoki - yay for new stock.. lol .. good to hear about your thyroid problem being under control - hope that means your sticky bean is just around the corner! 

mzswiss - well done on passing the interview :thumbup: new computers sound fab - i really neeeed a new laptop!!

chrissi - how are you doing - any news of your scan?

Hena - hope you doing ok hon :flower:

not much to report here... had our first anniversary last wk end which was lovely - despite having stinking af! so cd 9 today. i hate waiting to ov! ff has just given me a free few days of vip access.. which will make me obsessed! prob a good thing am going north for the wk end to the outlaws. although we won't see much of them as we're taking the kids over to the island of orkney which am looking forward to. then i am in london for work for 3 days next wk & starting to stress i'll be away for ov. gah. have started using opks. should i just use them once a day until the line shows signs of getting darker??

x


----------



## Madrid98

The scan went well. Everything is mostly clear so I can just continue as normal. She said the rest will go with next af and should be 6 wks from the mc so maybe the 8th sept. I'm glad I can move on now.


----------



## rjsmam

good news Madrid - onwards to a super sticky bean for you!! xx


----------



## Madrid98

Thanks and you too!

The opk's I use only once late afternoon and if it's dark I use the smiley one to confirm as those are very expensive.

x


----------



## mzswizz

Thats great news Madrid. Pray that you will be able to get a sticky bean.

AFM, today I am just going to keep myself occupied by cleaning after I catch up on my missed shows. I am hoping I will be able to get the results from my medical and forms today so I know what the next step is and if I have to correct them or not. Because those forms have a certain deadline to meet and I dont want to become ineligible.


----------



## Hena

Hi everyone, just want to let you know I'm here and doing fine. First week back was a little crazy with new classes and moving students around, etc. so I ended up working longer days than usual and didn't have any bnb time :-( 

I don't know when or even if I ovulated this cycle because with all the funeral arranging and travelling my temp taking and opks fell by the wayside, but I think AF is due this weekend so we'll see...I won't be too down this time anyway since ttc wasn't really on the agenda this month.

We're going away for the weekend, my baby God-daughter's baptism is Sunday so I'll be disapearing for a few days again, but you're all in my thoughts ever day! I'm looking forward to getting back into a routine so I can catch up with you all properly.

xoxox


----------



## mzswizz

well hena its great to hear from you. 

afm, today is my parents anniversary. so dh and i are going to take my parents out to dinner. also today is my 5 yr anniversary of being baptized. today is a womderful day. we been dtd when we want to and i have been enjoying it. af is due on september 15th so just going to wait until that date. but other than that everything is going good.


----------



## Madrid98

Hena is so nice to hear from you! I understand how ttc is the last thing in your mind but believe or not sometimes that's the best approach. Hope you can enjoy your weekend!

Congratulations to your parents mzswizz!! 5 years since you were baptized!! In Spain we are baptized even before we eat solids, lol. Hope you have a lovely day, whatever you're doing.

X


----------



## ChrissiK

Hi everybody - just a quick note from the waters around Scotland!
We are on a 5 day cruise from Edinburg via Shetland/Faroe/Hebrides to Liverpool, our summer family vacation.
I've managed to only throw up once despite rough seas, morning sickness and the lingering inner ear infection. But nausea is putting a little damper on things. Breathtaking scenery though!
I'm sure I've gained a couple of pounds, food everywhere at any time and 5 course meals etc. Sigh.
My scan is in a week, fingers crossed. I had nightmares about miscarrying on board! This morning as I was lounging in bed, I felt some definite flutters! FXd!

Talk to you more when I have a real keyboard in front of me!


----------



## Madrid98

So nice to hear you've started feeling those flutters!! And the family holiday just before the school starts sounds great. Enjoy your days there!!

X


----------



## rjsmam

hi everyone... hi Hena,great to hear from you, hope the baptism wk end is good

chrissi - wow hope you're enjoying your hols, sorry about the awful weather! i live in inverness & we were actually planning a wk end trip to orkney but cancelled due to the weather & dh having an abscess

today i'm on cd12 & getting nearly nothing on opks... am stressing that ov is gonna happen when i'm in london next wk, gonna try bd every night this wk before i go.. but would be just my luck to miss it 

xx


----------



## mzswizz

hey ladies cd19 out of 36 and just waiting to OV pretty much. Nothing much is going on here. Still awaiting the results for TSA and have to clean up the house before we get the new cable installed. We have been dtd and fixing up the house lately nothing big. DH went to work today so now I got to figure out what Im going to clean today.


----------



## dusty_sheep

6w4d today, and I just got back from my gyn appointment. Basically, everything's alright, it's just that the doc couldn't see a heartbeat yet. She said it's alright and we'll look again in a few days, but still I somehow worry. When pregnant with the LO, I got to see the heartbeat at 6w2d.

Other than that,nothing new. Nothing positive, that is.


----------



## mzswizz

every pregnancy is different dusty remember that


----------



## Madrid98

Hi!! dusty don't worry! The baby is too small so I'm sure by next appt the hb'll be visible.

I'm waiting to get a +opk if I can this cycle.

X


----------



## mzswizz

I should be ovulating in a day or two. I had a psychic reading and it was soooo weird.


----------



## rjsmam

mzswizz said:


> every pregnancy is different dusty remember that

dusty.. ^ wss!!! i can totally understand dusty, but truly every pg is different. did they do anymore betas to put your mind at rest?

madrid - am cheering you on for pos opk & lots of bding 

mzswiss - tell us about your reading! they always intrigue me

hi to all the other lovely ladies :flower:

afm - urg cd14 and i think & hope i ovd yest. today's temp rose slightly & tomorrow's temp should tell - i have every finger crossed i did as am off to london tomrrow for rest of the wk on a work trip so can't do anymore bding. having lots of ov pains yest & today... am hoping its the swimmers doing their thing! i don't think we get enough bding in around ov time so am planning a conversation with oh to tell him we gotta step it up! should be amusing...

x


----------



## mzswizz

Madrid I think you OV'd already. Hopefully you caught the egg. I am starting to get ovary pains myself so OV should be coming soon.

This is what she said: 
"numerology wise after his coming birth date there are more chances for this to happen." "tarot are saying most chances for pregnancy to take place within the coming 8 months. more like 3 month from now and up to 8 months. "

Now I thought it was pretty crazy because I OV in 1-2 days which is 5-6 days before DH's birthday and she said after his birthday so I was thinking hmm concieve before his birthday and found out after :rofl: Also I was saying that if I dont get pregnant before the 2 yr mark, Im going to see my ob/gyn who is a fertility specialist. And look and behold she said from within these 3 months-8 months which in 8 months, I will be exactly at the 2 yr mark weeeiiirrdddd. But I noticed she kept saying the 3 months factor and if thats true then what my dh and mom said about me getting pregnant before i work will become true. Also for the first time it was like perfect timing for dtd. cd19 yesterday and I had an orgasm which therefore releases ewcm and then dh "released soldiers" after orgasm so the soldiers should have no problem getting up there. Also since sperm lasts up to 72 hours, I should have enough for OV day, if we dont have sex any time soon :happydance:. This is going good.


----------



## rjsmam

looking good mzswiss -fingers crossed you get that bfp within the 3months, preferably within 2wks :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks RJ. Here is another reading I got today also from the same woman.

This is what she said:

"numerology suggest that you can get pregnant most likely having boys more then girl, numerology wise the best timing for trying will be between your coming birth date and his birth date on the year following, before that is best to avoid unless you are pregnant now meaning before his coming birth date. i checked the tarot as well and they said there are good chance within five months from now you will get pregnant again. i wish you all the best and surely i dont need to remind you to make sure until then that you are well fed and working maybe anger issues to allow yourself safe and calm pregnancy."

Ok now this is creepy. she said unless im pregnant now, which is crazy because I said im going to ovulate BEFORE his birthday which means I would conceive before his birthday. so when she said unless you are pregnant now before his coming birth date im like :saywhat:. Also she still in that 8 months range on detecting pregnancy. Now here is another insight. What got me thinking is she said well fed...i havent been eating normal lately like I will only eat one meal a day, if that so when she said that I was pretty shocked. Also she said working maybe anger issues. Which I totally have when it comes to DH. I dont really have patience and can snap pretty easily so I was like oh my goodness she got me on that. And also she is talking like Im pregnant right now. So what if that means I am going to concieve?!!!


----------



## rjsmam

oooh well that would be spooky - and pretty ace! here's hoping :flower:

urg am having such ov pains.. at least that's what i think it is, wonder if you can youget ov pains a day later..


----------



## mzswizz

I know and I would see why it would be best to avoid until my birthday because of the job situation. Im waiting up to 30 days for the medical results. Then we i do get the job, I have to do 6-7 weeks of training so it was like she hit the nail on the head because I was kind of worried about that but im going to try anyways. And now its like time will only tell. 

About the ov pains, I am starting to feel them too on and off on my right side. So thinking maybe cd21 will be ov day but we shall see. I think you can get ov pains a day later. Its the after effects of OV. Also last night, was aa great night. okay for the first time dtd was planned perfectly. (tmi coming up) ok so i had an orgasm which then released loads of ewcm, then dh "released his soldiers" which would have no problem going up to meet the egg because of the ewcm and i read that "the soldiers" can lasts up until 3 days. So with that and the ov pains im getting, Im thinking that its a possibility for this month.


----------



## rjsmam

thats ace mzswiss - it's good to feel that you've done all you can before the tww.. am contemplating jumping dh again :haha:, had an amazing amount of ewcm again but the ov pains are putting me off & i know dh gets put off if he thinks i'm only doing it for the swimmers :blush:


----------



## mzswizz

Yeah DH is the same way with me. If he thinks Im doing it for a baby, then he is turned off. He is more into the okay yes we know dtd will bring forth a baby some day but lets enjoy it instead of timing it. Which is understandable.


----------



## mzswizz

Hmm just took an OPK...i just love seeing two lines but is it positive or negative?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20110901_134116.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Madrid98

I think is positive mzswizz. Get bd'ing girl!!!

My temp was quite high today so I have no idea if I O yesterday or the day before as I thought. Only time will tell. 

X


----------



## rjsmam

hiya ladies

hope you're all well.. am having a tough week.. plagued by bad luck & misfortune.. am in the doldrums & feeling negative about my chances this month.. at least i wont be disappointed i guess! I think i'm 2dpo but not entirely sure as temps been a bit whacky

sorry for the gloomy post - hoping all is well & positive with you guys :flower:

x


----------



## Madrid98

Don't worry rjsman!! Life is like that sometimes. It makes us all miserable. I just checked your chart and I think you are 3dpo. 

Hope you've caught the egg & that you'll feel better very soon :hugs:

X


----------



## rjsmam

thanks Madrid, have had mega mega ov cramps since last 3 days and boobs are on fire!!! so soy has given me a mega ov i think - but not sure we got enough bd in as i'm currently away from home on a work trip... time will tell i guess....

cadbury's dairy milk is helping at the moment :smug:

xx


----------



## Madrid98

I was having a snicker's as well!! I'm starting a diet soon. With both pregnancies I'm getting bigger with no excuse any more :)


----------



## rjsmam

ooh me too but am allowing myself as am away from home!!

although i hope we both get reeeealllly fat in few months :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

I received a reply from another psychic just to see what she would say and this is what she said:

"Dear Patrice,

I am sorry what happened, I always say it happened for a reason, beyond us really understanding why. But I am sensing that as soon as you let go of that emotional hurt you will have another child. I feel in the next four to eight months you will conceive and carry full term. But like I said let go of the one you lost,
God knew best!!

God Bless
Sincerely,
Psychic Doreen"

Now is it just me or are the psychics im talking to all in the 8 month window :saywhat: Is this a sign or what. She hit the nail on the head when she was talking about letting go of the loss. I was holding on to the loss which I think kept me from concieving. I did let go now and im hoping that it will help in the long run. Okay now here's an update. DH and I dtd TWICE in a row and i used the leg up technique which therefore caused NO SOLDIERS AT ALL FALLING OUT :happydance: Even this morning after I used the bathroom, nothing came out so Im assuming OV occurred yesterday because usually it leaks out the next day. Hmm wonder if thats a good sign.


----------



## rjsmam

mzswiss - ooheees hoping that those are all accurate & you get bfp in next few wks! where are you in cycle now? anymore news on the job?

madrid - how you doing honey?

dusty - how are you & your bean? have you had another apmnt yet, hoping that you've heard a lovely heartbeat - but if not it's still early days

stuckinoki - how are you hon, did you receive your latest ttc arsenal.. or apmnts sorted yet?

hena - hope you're doing ok, and that your wk end away was good & took your mind off things

chrissi - how was the rest of your hols in sunny scotland :) any scan dates yet?!

afm... i'm just puzzled this cycle. it's my 2nd month on soy. i'm fairly certain that i ovd last wk as had really bad ov cramps. but i'm not totally convinced as my temps have been bit odd. some mornings they would totally throw me so i'd take them again & not sure i should've done that. i had to do a lot of adjusting also as i was away from home so taking them earlier - not sure if they're an accurate representation. 

i know i shouldn't symptom spot, but i have mega bloating.. last wk i had sudden blurred vision - was most odd & bit scary - was like being really really short sighted all of a sudden. just put it down to travelling etc but now realise its also a pg sympto although usually later in pgs. gah. am so impatient! i wonder actually if soy can give side effects like clomid - i feel sooo chubby round the middle & am not liking it!! anyhoo love to all...

:flower:
x


----------



## stuckinoki

Still in the middle of sorting stuff out!

My stuff did get here but the new BBT only reads to the 1/10 so it's worthless as far as using it to chart :( Kind of mad about that...that, and it beeps every 4 seconds while it's taking your temperature [1 minute read out] which is wicked obnoxious at 5am when I get up and DH is still asleep.

So I've just been using my good old trusty cheap BBT for now.

I've been working hard, at work and on my own website so I've been keeping busy. 

I also started my new diet and my new hardcore exercise program [I vomited twice after my work out, so you know it's pretty hard core!] I'm feeling really good about it, plus I have about 40lbs to lose...

DH got delayed a bit so he's still home, which is really nice! I'm glad we've had the extra time together!


----------



## rjsmam

aw that's good stuckinoki - sounds you & dh having some nice time together - ooh and yes your programme sounds v hardcore - good for you!!!

i have decided that if no bfp this cycle am gonna try stop obsessing & get fitness back. started back at gym & gonna make sure i go at least 3 times a wk. have to shake this tummy - i not like it!

x


----------



## stuckinoki

I completely agree with that rjsmam! I've put on SOOOO much weight from the hormones and just not wanting to push myself too hard incase I was pregnant [every single month during the 2ww]

Now I'm just tired of being over weight and unhealthy. 

I figure if it happens, then it happens. I'm done planning my life and putting TTC before my health. It actually feels freaking liberating!


----------



## rjsmam

i've not even been trying as long as you have so can totally understand how liberating it must feel for you! the whole ttc thing really sucks you in doesn't it? i would be content some days to just hole myself inside all day & obsess on Bnb which aint healthy - need some perspective... as soon as i know this cycle is done I am gonna get me some :thumbup:

x


----------



## stuckinoki

yeah, I just counted that this is our 20th cycle ttc....
that only includes months that we were actively ttc, not months that he was deployed, or away in the field.

It's awful. Since I've given up the hard core obsessing; life has been really peaceful! I can't believe how neurotic ttc made me...now I'm all about it it happens, it happens.


----------



## rjsmam

love it ... and loving your status thingy also - you can tell you're much more chilled!!! xx


----------



## ChrissiK

Dear all,

good news from the scan today. All seems well, small nuc fold and new estimate is 12w1d.
Here is a picture, in case you want to see...
 



Attached Files:







scan0001.jpg
File size: 47.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## rjsmam

oh Chrissi that's wonderful....... what a lovely lovely post.. 

thank you so much for sharing - what a precious picture 

massive congrats!!! :kiss: :kiss: :kiss: have you told your friends & family yet or is that something you're gonna do now you the scan done?

xx


----------



## Madrid98

Congratulations chrissie!!! What a lovely pic! It's nice to hear good news! Hope dusty's pic will be here very soon too!!

Xx


----------



## mzswizz

Hello ladies.

RJs-Im hoping the readings become true also. I am on cd27 and 5dpo. I took OPKs and had my positive until cd22. on cd23 it was negative so I know i ov'd on cd22 so that puts at 5dpo today. No new news on the job. Im still awaiting for the results for the medical. I passed everything else though.

Chrissi-Lovely pic. Hope all is well. Are you going to find out the gender?

Stuckinoki-Thats good that you are working out etc. I heard that, when women lose weight it increases their conception chances so good for you.

Madrid-How are you doing today?

AFM, Yesterday was a good day. It was Labor Day for us. DH and I went to Miami to spend time with our family because my parents had a barbecue and his mom cooked dinner for us so of course I was stuffed at the end of the night. Even though DH and I got into a few arguments, we reconciled and enjoyed the holiday together. My DH is already saying he thinks I am pregnant because I was short tempered with him throughout the day and very emotional :rofl: He was ready to buy tests yesterday to make sure :rofl: Well he told me that he is going to buy tests for me on Friday but I am going to change his mind because I will only be 8dpo which is too early to test. My AF is due in 9 more days so I can wait. At the end of the day DH and I dtd multiple times so we can say we confirmed making up :rofl: The tww is going by so quickly for me and im loving the fact that it is. 2 more days before I can REALLY symptom spot :happydance:


----------



## dusty_sheep

Hey everyone,

just here to say there's beenno heartbeat again, at 7w4d and the doc told me it's probably not looking good. So here I am, crying my head off, thinking back to figure out what I might have done wrong. I feel so guilty about not being all happy about the pregnancy the first time, all the doubts I had.... I dunno, I'll be back with replies when I feel better.

My poor baby is probably dead. I feel so guilty.

As for now, all I can think of is that I have to go to work tomorrow and do some presentation, and I really don't know how I'm supposed to do that.

Hubby thinks it's not true, that the next time they will see a heartbeat. But if there was a chance at all, would the doc have told me that actually, there should have been a heartbeat?

I don't know how to cope with the bleeding that might come soon. Knowing that this was my baby... and then flushing it down the toilet, that feels so weird. Sorry about rambling, I'm really really sorry.


----------



## rjsmam

dusty_sheep said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> just here to say there's beenno heartbeat again, at 7w4d and the doc told me it's probably not looking good. So here I am, crying my head off, thinking back to figure out what I might have done wrong. I feel so guilty about not being all happy about the pregnancy the first time, all the doubts I had.... I dunno, I'll be back with replies when I feel better.
> 
> My poor baby is probably dead. I feel so guilty.
> 
> As for now, all I can think of is that I have to go to work tomorrow and do some presentation, and I really don't know how I'm supposed to do that.
> 
> Hubby thinks it's not true, that the next time they will see a heartbeat. But if there was a chance at all, would the doc have told me that actually, there should have been a heartbeat?
> 
> I don't know how to cope with the bleeding that might come soon. Knowing that this was my baby... and then flushing it down the toilet, that feels so weird. Sorry about rambling, I'm really really sorry.

oh dusty i am so sorry... :hugs: is it possible you're a bit earlier & it's just too early?

we are all here for you any time you want to ramble, yell, vent or anything at all.....

xxxx


----------



## ChrissiK

Oh dusty - I so hope you are wrong and a heart beat will be found soon! Please keep us posted! Thinking of you! Xxx


----------



## mzswizz

Dusty :hugs: hoping that next time there will be a heartbeat. When are you going to go see the doctor again?


----------



## dusty_sheep

Next Tue. That'll be 8w4d.

I don't know if that is early, but all I know is that with the LO, the gyn saw the heartbeat in the first u/s she did, at 6w2d.

Now I'm more than a week further away, and she couldn't see a thing. The embryo, of course and everything, but no heartbeat.

Next week she's going to have a look on the baby again, and then we'll see. But she told me that I should be prepared for starting to bleed some time soon.

It's just not fair. Last pregnancy, I was a chain smoker, I lived on coffee, I hardly ate a thing and weighed like 98 lbs. Now I did everything right, didn't smoke drink and cut down my coffee intake to 1 or 2 cups per day. I'm healthier than I have been in years, and still... that's just not fair.


----------



## mzswizz

well i would say its not over until its confirmed. dont give up and m/c happens. I had a m/c. I did everything right and it happened. M/c are just liek the weather, we dont have control over it. but im hoping its not like that for you.


----------



## mzswizz

Im happy now because TSA just called and said they reviewed my medical, i passed and now i should see a checkmark on the dashboard saying passed tomorrow which means onto the next step before going into training YAY :happydance: Hopefully a BFP will be following after :blush:


----------



## Madrid98

Oh dusty!! Please don't panic because it may well be that they are wrong and if the baby has grown in one week it must be a heart beating there.

Please don't feel guilty & don't try to understand why now and not before. We know that even drug addicts manage to have babies while continuing with their addiction. 
I've looked after myself with my 4 pregnancies. Even more than ever with the last two ones and they both ended up in mc. I refuse to blame myself for what has happened and you should love yourself and do the same. We don't have control over all things in life and this will only make you stronger; believe me.

XX


----------



## Madrid98

Congratulations mzswizz!! I hope this is just the beginning for all your blessings to come! Enjoy this sweet moment Hun!!

XX


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks Madrid. I am on :cloud9:. I cant wait to get back in the working field.


----------



## stuckinoki

:hugs: DUSTY!

It's not over til it's over sweetie! Keep your chin up, I'll be sending good vibes your way.


----------



## mzswizz

How is everyone doing today?

AFM, First I would like to say Happy Birthday Babes!! Unfortunately, Andrew (DH) had to go to work today on his birthday so im going to do a little relaxing and cleaning before he comes home tonight. Yesterday was an emotional day. I had a bad day plus I just strated crying because it was just alot on my mind but i feel much better now and its a new day. 6dpo already and its 8 days left before AF due date. When DH and I went to the store yesterday, we went by the HPT aisle and he said, "You said next week right?" And i said yeah. So we decided not to buy them. But im thinking that he cant wait til next week so he can go buy them :rofl: I havent seen Drew so anxious to buy a test before. You would've thought he was going to POAS :rofl: Every time I got a reading, it was between 3-8 months so lets see if their right. In that time frame, I should already be officially out of training and working so we shall see. 

6dpo symptoms (just a little tracker for me):
nausea
headache
creamy cm (but then again could be leftovers from dtd)
bloat


----------



## stuckinoki

I'm somewhere in the middle of my cycle and I am having a whole heck of a lot of EWCM and watery CM too....like A LOT. Like, I need a panty liner.

And the best part is, the OPKs are all negative so I'm not ovulating. WTH. Hopefully I O sometime this weekend since DH got delayed again until next week [I really need to stop believing him when he tells me he's leaving. lol]

OH well. FX I O soon!


----------



## rjsmam

oooh fingers crossed stuckinoki!!! xx


----------



## mzswizz

GL stuckinoki!! Hoping you will O soon and catch the egg.

AFM, Today im 7dpo. Now yesterday i was 6dpo. While I was at the computer i had this random SHARP pain. I wore white underwear just to make sure I dont miss IB or IS or anything. Well good thing I did because as DH and I were going to take a shower, I saw brown in my underwear and Im like :saywhat: it didnt smell like blood, it smells more like cm (sorry tmi). So I went and used the bathroom and wiped and yep sure enough it was light brown. Im thinking great right when I was going to DTD tonight this happens. Im not sure if its AF or not because I put a pad on and the last time I went to the bathroom it was still there. And this morning, nothing is on the pad but when I wipe, it's this weird brownish/orange i dont know how to explain color. But once again, it only smells like cm. Also, cm only leaks out when Im using the bathroom. After this whole brownish/orange cm stuff...i have been getting mild cramps like AF cramps. So I put on a tampon this morning and I am just going to see what happens today. Its cd29 & 7dpo. I dont know whats going on but im just waiting to find out.


----------



## rjsmam

mzswizz said:


> GL stuckinoki!! Hoping you will O soon and catch the egg.
> 
> AFM, Today im 7dpo. Now yesterday i was 6dpo. While I was at the computer i had this random SHARP pain. I wore white underwear just to make sure I dont miss IB or IS or anything. Well good thing I did because as DH and I were going to take a shower, I saw brown in my underwear and Im like :saywhat: it didnt smell like blood, it smells more like cm (sorry tmi). So I went and used the bathroom and wiped and yep sure enough it was light brown. Im thinking great right when I was going to DTD tonight this happens. Im not sure if its AF or not because I put a pad on and the last time I went to the bathroom it was still there. And this morning, nothing is on the pad but when I wipe, it's this weird brownish/orange i dont know how to explain color. But once again, it only smells like cm. Also, cm only leaks out when Im using the bathroom. After this whole brownish/orange cm stuff...i have been getting mild cramps like AF cramps. So I put on a tampon this morning and I am just going to see what happens today. Its cd29 & 7dpo. I dont know whats going on but im just waiting to find out.

 fx its implantation mzswiss!! :thumbup:


afm - i'm trying not to be.... but I am cautiously optimisitic..(i've prob just jinxed it!:wacko:) this time last few cycles i'd started spotting.... i've got lots of cramps, vivid dreams etc.. but no spotting yet. but it's probably just the vit b complex doing its stuff & stopping the early spotting.... and i'm only 9dpo! somebody slap me!!!
x


----------



## mzswizz

im hoping its IB also but i dont know. It can be early AF again. But im praying that its IB.


----------



## mzswizz

Well im thinking im out now. Onto next cycle. Its not a flow but it looks like it will get there eventually. The only thing that is different is it smells like cm even though its suppose to be blood so im not sure what is going on but im just waiting for the flow so i can mark this as cd1.


----------



## stuckinoki

Sorry lady.

Hope September is a better month.

If it's any consolation, I've been on hold with USPS for 1 hour and 3 minutes.....


----------



## mzswizz

It's ok. I cant beat myself up over something I have no control over. But thats a very long hold. I dont know how you do it.


----------



## mzswizz

well atleast there is an upside to my day, i just checked the dashboard and it says that my medical screen is complete so now they are doing the background check yay soon i will be in training. im excited.


----------



## mzswizz

a flow has started so now it is cd1. AF has started a week early but im okay with it. Atleast now I can be certain that pregnancy wont affect training once i start training (whenever that is). I know I can enjoy some wine now because before I didnt want to take a sip because im thinking i could be pregnant but now i know for sure. Well if what Inbal said is true..then I will be looking to concieve within these 3 months. But lets just see if thats true. If i do concieve within these 3 months, hopefully I will have my insurance effective because it will be no cost to be for maternity if im working at TSA. So lets just see what these next 3 months will bring. Also within these three months is my birthday (December 28th). DH had always said lets try in December because if we were to concieve in December (my birth month), the baby will be born in September (dh's birth month) so thats a win win for us and the baby will be a birthday present for the both of us. TSA process is going good so Im just going to worry about that now. So it is officially 1yr 5 months ttc after m/c. Im ready!!


----------



## Madrid98

Sorry about af visiting but as you said it may work for you better that way. 

By the way, my mum's birthday is the 27th December.

X


----------



## mzswizz

thats my godsister's birthday and my mom's birthday is december 30th


----------



## stuckinoki

Hey ladies. Bad news.

That referral to the outside fertility treatment center isn't going to happen.

They want me to pay for all costs out of pocket and then be reimbursed for the [very] few things my insurance actually covers here overseas. 

We were told that the only thing out insurance doesn't cover is the actual IVF or IUI, everything else they pay for. With our government the way it is right now, I just in good conscience pay money out of pocket for something and then *hope* that the government has the funds to pay me back....

Plus any government reimbursement takes forever to get, if you even ever get it.

I'm crushed. I've been working towards this referral since last October....doing all the stupid blood work, taking time off of works to meet with all the other doctors on base....it's all just been a huge waste of time.

We're going to have to wait until we get back to the states to seek treatment, which could be as long as 3 years from now.


----------



## mzswizz

Stuckinoki-:hugs: dont worry everything will happen on its own. I believe that you will concieve naturally so you wont need the doctors. 

AFM, Well its cd3 for me and af has been very good actually. Its a light flow which is weird because i normally have a heavy flow. Usually the toilet is full of red (sorry tmi) but as the days are passing by, it has hardly been in color changing in the water so AF is pretty weird this cycle.


----------



## Madrid98

Af is here now so I'm very pleased I can move on now and continue with my first cycle after the mc. I'm trying soy again so hopefully it'll work for me again. 

Xx


----------



## ChrissiK

Hi everybody - 
Just a short note of hope (esp for you stucki!).
I was hesitant to tell my good news to my first sons godmother, who has been struggeling with infertility for the last 12 years. During that Time time she saw me and her sister conceive and deliver 2 children. She was able to adopt a gorgeous girl 3 years ago but was barred from adopting more due to turning 40.
When I finally had the courage to call her she surprised me with some amazing news: she is pregnant with twin, due 3 days before me!
After 12 years and 3 failed IVFs she managed to conceive just with clomid (and the egg split by itself in week 7). BTW it was the same fertility clinic in Berlin that dusty goes to!

So happy for her and I hope this gives you ladies hope!


----------



## rjsmam

stuckinoki i am so sorry ... :hugs::hugs::hugs: hearing that crap from your insurance must have been such a blow. i can imagine you must feel so frustrated. i hope chrissi's story gives you some hope & that you have alternative options to keep trying 

hope the rest of you are all well :flower:

afm my hopefulness was useless... i started spotting on fri & the witch appears to be landing. blah. am over it now but was mightily peeed off on friday. no more soy for me, a more relaxed approach next month i think...

xx


----------



## stuckinoki

Thanks ladies, I've done the clomid route before and it doesn't work for me....I ovulate late and I still only produce one egg....plus the hormones from it really really really mess with me so I won't ever be using it again. I was a nightmarish mess the last few months I took it.

It's been decided, if we can't get pregnant on our own, then we aren't going to have kids. DH doesn't want to spend a small fortune on IVF and I agree with his decision.


----------



## ChrissiK

Stuckinoki -

would you like to have my Fertilitea? Google it! It made my cycle regular, increased my egg quality and it is certainly something to try if this is otherwise the end!
I have 1 1/2 packs left and I'll send it to you for free! Really!
Just message me your address! There is a child in your future!


----------



## stuckinoki

ChrissiK said:


> Stuckinoki -
> 
> would you like to have my Fertilitea? Google it! It made my cycle regular, increased my egg quality and it is certainly something to try if this is otherwise the end!
> I have 1 1/2 packs left and I'll send it to you for free! Really!
> Just message me your address! There is a child in your future!

That would be awesome! Are you sure?


----------



## mzswizz

Stuckinoki-I know you will have children with no problem so dont count yourself out.

RJs-Boo wicked witch got you too. She just keeping herself busy I see :haha:

Madrid-Im glad you can finally move on from it. It took me 3 months after my m/c to have my 1st AF but then it lasted a month so you know I was going :wacko:

AFM, its cd5 already so 2 more days before AF is gone :happydance: Well DH and I talked about the doctor and he is willing to undergo tests if he has too so im happy with knowing he is helping every step of the way. He is thinking that he's the problem but I dont think so. All we can do now is wait and see. We have to fax the medical update insurance forms to his medical company so they can update the information and then we can go to the doctor. Well Im going to go but if they need him to take tests then he'll come but we just going to have me checked out first. Im happy


----------



## Madrid98

Stuckinoki I'm sorry and is understanding you are so disappointed with what has happened. There is nothing worst than feeling you've been wasting your time. I think that your approach is the right one in your circumstances and I agree with mzswizz that it may happen to you in the future, no matter what the docs may say.

rjsman why don't you ask for one of those progesterone tests? That may be the reason you start spotting a few days before af.

Chrissik that's a nice story. I'm glad you're feeling well and moving into your 2nd trimester.

Mzswizz, it's nice to try getting answers but I think for you it may well be a question of time just like with Stuckinoki. Fx'd for you both!!

I'm on cd3 and started with my first soy dose. As it's so low it won't give me a headache but tomorrow I'll take paracetamol with me to work as I know it may happen like last time. My dh is travelling this month so I'm hoping I'll O before he leaves. 
I went to the doctor to try to get tests but she refused to send me until I've had 3 mc's. I'll have my thyroid and sugar levels checked but that's it for now.

X


----------



## mzswizz

Madrid-That sucks that you have to wait. It has to be something they can do. And i so thought it was my month this cycle because we timed bd perfectly (we finally got a positive OPK) but AF decided to come 7dpo so im thinking maybe its progesterone issues but its just a theory.


----------



## stuckinoki

Madrid98 said:


> I'm on cd3 and started with my first soy dose. As it's so low it won't give me a headache but tomorrow I'll take paracetamol with me to work as I know it may happen like last time. My dh is travelling this month so I'm hoping I'll O before he leaves.
> I went to the doctor to try to get tests but she refused to send me until I've had 3 mc's. I'll have my thyroid and sugar levels checked but that's it for now.
> 
> X

I'm sorry Madrid; It's all a matter of insurance; hopefully you never make it to three! It's a sad day to realize that you're the .003 of the population that will suffer through 3 miscarriages in their lifetime :(

I know the feeling about wanting answers. 

Did they test your progesterone? 
Maybe you can try baby aspirin if you get pregnant again, it isn't harmful but will protect you if you have a bleeding or clotting disorder [that they haven't discovered because they won't run the tests]


----------



## Madrid98

Yes, I was planning to start taking it even now. I asked my Gp last Friday but she didn't want to tell if I shoul or shouldn't take it. She said the consultant should decide but ofcourse, she can't refer me to theconsultant because of the 3 mc's rule. Going in circles with them!! I just let go. What will be will be!

How is the exercise going? I'm starting my diet today also. 

X


----------



## dusty_sheep

ChrissiK said:


> it was the same fertility clinic that dusty goes to!

getting a little paranoid here.... I don't remember telling you where I go?:huh:


There hasn't been any heartbeat today either, that's 3 appointments with no heartbeat in 3 weeks. There's no hope left that the baby is or ever was alive. So for now, it's me still having all the pregnancy symptoms, though knowing for a week that I'm going to mc - but no bleeding so far, and it might take another 2 weeks till it's starting. I dunno, the whole thing is hitting me a lot more right now than I would have thought before.


----------



## mzswizz

:hugs: sorry to hear that Dusty. Well I understand because I went through the same thing. You will be in my prayers.


----------



## ChrissiK

Dusty - so sorry to hear! Wishing you strength for the coming days

(And maybe there is more than one office called "Kinderwunschklinik" in Berlin and you and my friend don't go to the same place...)


----------



## Madrid98

So sorry to hear that dusty! That's the worst feeling ever; when they tell you it isn't going well and you can do nothing to stop it. I can remember worrying about the baby from the beginning of the last pregnancy because I needed to know he/she had a heartbeat but they never gave me the chance to find out until I started bleeding and it was too late already. I guess if your body doesn't start bleeding they'll either give you drugs or refer you for a d&c. 
You can do this! Don't worry as it'll get better day by day!:hugs:


----------



## stuckinoki

I'm so sorry Dusty :(
Hugs. We're here for you if you need anything.


----------



## stuckinoki

Madrid98 said:


> How is the exercise going? I'm starting my diet today also.
> 
> X

Baby aspirin is good for your heart also! So it can't hurt.

My diet is going great! Actually. I was feeling really down because I didn't seem to be losing any weight...only staying the same! But when I put on a pair of pants that usually fit well and they were falling off my hips! So I must be losing something.

How's your diet goign?


----------



## rjsmam

Dusty  I am so sorry & I know nothing can make it better right now. Just take one day at a time. One of my best friends was told yesterday her 12wk pregnancy had ended. Just an awful experience take it slowly & you will get there. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


AFM firstly excuse my rambling.. Am very confused. Had some brown spotting last Friday & assumed af was landing  as that was what happened last cycle. It was dark brown/black like tar (sorry) then slowly stopped. Had to get a very early flight on Monday am to London for work and yesterday it occurred to me that she still hadnt arrived. Went out for a walk last night as am still away from home & stumbled on a superdrug shop. Bought a 2 pack of tests but it was really just to fulfill my poas-ness. I figured if I buy 2 I will use one & experience what superdrug tests are like for evaps (as it would be neg) but keep the next one for next cycle and it wont be a waste of money, as the 2 pack is only tiny bit more expensive than 1.

Did the test after holding for only an hour. A very obvious pink line appeared within 3mins. Omg omg omg omg. Spent the evening in a daze. Decided that maybe it was a fluke & went to bed. Couldnt sleep so got up at 3am and did the 2nd test. Another pink line within 3mins.
Am still struggling to believe it.. cant show you pics as am still away from home but am heading to the airport in a few hrs. Do you think a digi would pick it up if its true?


----------



## stuckinoki

rjsmam said:


> Dusty  I am so sorry & I know nothing can make it better right now. Just take one day at a time. One of my best friends was told yesterday her 12wk pregnancy had ended. Just an awful experience take it slowly & you will get there. :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> 
> AFM firstly excuse my rambling.. Am very confused. Had some brown spotting last Friday & assumed af was landing  as that was what happened last cycle. It was dark brown/black like tar (sorry) then slowly stopped. Had to get a very early flight on Monday am to London for work and yesterday it occurred to me that she still hadnt arrived. Went out for a walk last night as am still away from home & stumbled on a superdrug shop. Bought a 2 pack of tests but it was really just to fulfill my poas-ness. I figured if I buy 2 I will use one & experience what superdrug tests are like for evaps (as it would be neg) but keep the next one for next cycle and it wont be a waste of money, as the 2 pack is only tiny bit more expensive than 1.
> 
> Did the test after holding for only an hour. A very obvious pink line appeared within 3mins. Omg omg omg omg. Spent the evening in a daze. Decided that maybe it was a fluke & went to bed. Couldnt sleep so got up at 3am and did the 2nd test. Another pink line within 3mins.
> Am still struggling to believe it.. cant show you pics as am still away from home but am heading to the airport in a few hrs. Do you think a digi would pick it up if its true?

OMG. Test please so we can see it!!!
Pink dye tests rarely have evap lines, that's a blue dye thing....I'd say it's pretty safe to say that you're knocked up lady.


----------



## rjsmam

stuckinoki said:


> rjsmam said:
> 
> 
> Dusty  I am so sorry & I know nothing can make it better right now. Just take one day at a time. One of my best friends was told yesterday her 12wk pregnancy had ended. Just an awful experience take it slowly & you will get there. :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> 
> AFM firstly excuse my rambling.. Am very confused. Had some brown spotting last Friday & assumed af was landing  as that was what happened last cycle. It was dark brown/black like tar (sorry) then slowly stopped. Had to get a very early flight on Monday am to London for work and yesterday it occurred to me that she still hadnt arrived. Went out for a walk last night as am still away from home & stumbled on a superdrug shop. Bought a 2 pack of tests but it was really just to fulfill my poas-ness. I figured if I buy 2 I will use one & experience what superdrug tests are like for evaps (as it would be neg) but keep the next one for next cycle and it wont be a waste of money, as the 2 pack is only tiny bit more expensive than 1.
> 
> Did the test after holding for only an hour. A very obvious pink line appeared within 3mins. Omg omg omg omg. Spent the evening in a daze. Decided that maybe it was a fluke & went to bed. Couldnt sleep so got up at 3am and did the 2nd test. Another pink line within 3mins.
> Am still struggling to believe it.. cant show you pics as am still away from home but am heading to the airport in a few hrs. Do you think a digi would pick it up if its true?
> 
> OMG. Test please so we can see it!!!
> Pink dye tests rarely have evap lines, that's a blue dye thing....I'd say it's pretty safe to say that you're knocked up lady.Click to expand...


I know this is stupid & I used to scoff when other ladies said it as so many of us having been ttcing for so long.. Am terrified !!!! 

Im in the office for the next 4hrs then flying home. Cant post any pics til i get home ! nightmarebut i will post pics as soon i get home. Nervous at what a digi will say or that the superdrug tests are flukes. the first thing i wanted to do last night was post but i had no internet access ! hubbie doesnt know anything yet


----------



## Hena

HI everyone! Sorry I disapeared again, I'm back on board now.

rj, I'm over the moon for you! :yippee: what glorious news! If the line showed up that fast, I'm sure the digi will confirm.

I have to read back to write to everyone else. I hope you're all doing well!


----------



## Hena

Dusty, I'm so, so sorry :hugs: Sending you lots of positive energy and hope.


----------



## rjsmam

Hena said:


> HI everyone! Sorry I disapeared again, I'm back on board now.
> 
> rj, I'm over the moon for you! :yippee: what glorious news! If the line showed up that fast, I'm sure the digi will confirm.
> 
> I have to read back to write to everyone else. I hope you're all doing well!

Hi Hena lovely to see you back am not celebrating til am sure.. it might be denial but I just cant get my head round it! :wacko:


----------



## stuckinoki

We have back to back typhoons coming...both forecasted to run us over, directly. So I ran out to the PX today and stocked up on a couple things that I was running low on....

Now I'm prepared for Typhoon Roke!​

~
~~
~~~
~~~~
~~~~~
~~~~~~
~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~
~~~~~~
~~~~~
~~~~
~~~
~~
~
I've Got Plenty Of New Yarn For Crochetting...
https://i52.tinypic.com/2ptwlyv.jpg​~
~~
~~~
~~~~
~~~~~
~~~~~~
~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~
~~~~~~
~~~~~
~~~~
~~~
~~
~
And Plenty Of Stuff To Pee On [Should I Get The Urge At 7dpo *wink**wink*]​​​https://i55.tinypic.com/153b76x.jpg​


----------



## rjsmam

WOW. Im awe of you arsenal!!!! Clever girl :thumbup: Id still love to see any of your pics of Japan if you ever have time

We had the tail end of hurricane katia here in the uk and I flew through it on Monday am.. not pleasant! Hoping for a better flight home today. Hope the typhoons are not too hard going!


----------



## Hena

Chrissi, that picture is beautiful! It's amazing how you can see the details of your LO's face already!

msswizz, congrats on moving forward with the job, it's an exciting time for you even if you have to wait a little longer for your bfp. Fingers crossed for this next cycle!

stuckinoki, grrrrr re the insurance headache! I was reading what you wrote about your thyroid though, and maybe if it's stable now you'll have better luck. It sounds like you O without clomid so I'm totally confused as to why the doc put you on it in the first place??? How did DH's SA turn out? 

Madrid, it sounds like your body is ready to move on for your sticky baby! I hope you're feeling better.


afm, like a few of you others, I've been working out :bodyb: getting back into good eating habits :pizza: and keeping a relaxed attitude :coolio:

The result? I'm on CD 45 today :wacko:

So I don't know what to think...I've done two tests, one on each of the last two Fridays, and both BFN. I thought travelling and grief might have caused a delay in O, but this is getting rediculous. My longest ever cycle before now was 40 days :shrug: DH wants me to test again, but I'm going to wait another day or two. I always feel so crushed when I see a bfn, I'd rather let af show up. Besides, I have literally no symptoms.

Anyway, I am hoping to be able to get online and keep up with you lovely ladies more regularly now that my schedule has returned to normal. Hugs to all!


----------



## Hena

WOW nice collection Stuckinoki!!!! That'll keep you busy. I hope the water stays out of your house this time around. Any chance the typhoons will delay DH even longer? ;-)


----------



## stuckinoki

Hena said:


> WOW nice collection Stuckinoki!!!! That'll keep you busy. I hope the water stays out of your house this time around. Any chance the typhoons will delay DH even longer? ;-)

DH is home now, and the next one was cancelled so he's not going anywhere for a while :yippee: :happydance:

I hope so too! I'm still trying to get the insurance company to pay out...it's really frustrating. I probably won't test this weekend but I am neurotic and I was concerned that if it's bad enough it'll take about a week to get back to normal and a week from this saturday is my test day...not that I'm expecting much.

I do ovulate without clomid...pretty well too if I do say so myself. He told me [and I quote] "I'm out of other idea's, and the clomid won't hurt you."

Ugh, gotta love military doctors.


----------



## mzswizz

RJ-yay im sure its a BFP. congrats to you.

Stuckinoki-wow you're collection is awesome :thumbup:

Hena-Are you going to take a blood test?

AFM, AF stopped on cd6 so im happy. im on cd7. DH and i dtd multiple times so im happy :rofl:


----------



## stuckinoki

Wooo Hoooo Ladies!

I have awesome, non baby related news!

DH is letting me get another greyhound :) Tomorrow, I go to meet her. Right now we have a greyhound and a dachshund, and we're getting a second greyhound!!!

Wooo hoooo! I've been trying to talk him into it for months now ;)


----------



## mzswizz

yay stuckinoki!! I love dogs we have 4 already but DH wont allow another one unless we get rid of some so whats the purpose :rofl: So im happy with the 4 we got.


----------



## Madrid98

Omg rjsman Im sure it's a BFP!!!!! I got mine with superdrug tests. They are excellent. Congratulations!!!! Please update in the soy thread! I want you to tell them yourself. 

Welcome back Hena! Hope is a bfp for you as well!

Stuckinoki you're a well prepared!!! My duet has started with the eating healthier first & then gradually I'll be more & more strict. Only the 2nd day but si far so good. 

X 

Xx


----------



## mzswizz

today is the day after AF has ended yay :happydance: AF ended a day early so Im happy. DH and I celebrated by DTD all night :blush: As you can tell we missed being able to :rofl: So I had a great evening.Well DH gets paid next friday so thats good because after paying the bills and seeing how much it is to install the home alarm system, i can schedule a doc's appt :happydance: Finally I will get the answers I need. This month, Im not going to do anything really except DTD. Im thinking this month is going to be a BFN. I dont know I just have a feeling. Seeing that I dont know when O is going to occur, it puts me out of the loop of things. Hopefully I can get answers before I O this month. If anything, I believe that we will get our BFP after my doc tells us whats going on, if its anything. I want to know more about the tiny cysts. Also I remember I took a FR fertility test that you suppose to take on cd3 of your period and the results came back that I need to seek medical help because the FSH was the same color as the control line so I think it means it was elevated FSH levels but I threw it out of my mind and I just remembered it. So Im going to tell him about that too. Hopefully after getting everything straightened out, we will end with a BFP.


----------



## mzswizz

I just looked on the FR website and if the test line is the same color or darker for the fertility test, it means elevated FSH. So I looked up FSH and it was saying that elevated FSH levels can be the cause for a woman not conceiving :dohh: Elevated FSH levels means that the quality and quantity of eggs arent good which makes since on why I had a blighted ovum because DH's sperm fertilized a bad egg :dohh: Well lets just see if im right when I do go to the doctor.


----------



## rjsmam

erm..... here's my pics....... am kinda in a daze... after spotting at the wk end i cannot tell you how amazed i am...
 



Attached Files:







tests.JPG
File size: 84.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mzswizz

Congrats RJs!! Well we already knew that it was a bfp :haha:


----------



## Madrid98

I knew it!!!! Soy worked for you as well!:happydance::happydance:

So happy for you rjsman! :wohoo:

Have you told your dh?


----------



## rjsmam

thanks ladies!!! it's kinda sunk in now.. but it's taken the full 24hrs - last night i was totally dazed and confused :haha: i can't tell how shocked i was

i told dh i had a gift from london for him & gave him the digi... he was gobsmacked but delighted

we're not telling anyone yet & i need to give careful thought how to tell my poor pal who lost her bean yesterday & was undergoing a d&c today....


----------



## Hena

:wohoo::wohoo: Those are some beautiful lines, RJsmam!!! And there's nothing like a digi to spell it out!


And Stuckinoki, I think I'm even more jealous of you :haha: I want a dog sooo badly! DH says he'll let me get one if we don't have a BFP in the next six months. I'm guessing that means he's feeling optimistic about a baby...he's a cat person. :shrug: I love him anyway:winkwink: Post a pic after you meet your new furbaby!

AFM.....DH talked me into testing in the am. I guess if it's another BFN I'll have to do a blood test.......let's see.


----------



## ChrissiK

Oh WOW rjsman! That sound absolutely like a BFP! Can't wait for the pics!

stuckinoki - if we had TTCd for longer, I totally would have tried to wiggle another dog out of my DH! And I love greyhounds. My second dog would have been a lurcher (a grey hound type with longer, coarse hair).

Right now I have a Goldendoodle named Cooper.

Anybody want to share their "dog baby" photos?


----------



## rjsmam

i would so love a dog too but oh put his foot down - as we're all out of the house for long days i guess the time isn't right..... but maye in the future!

greyhounds are lovely dogs - would love to see all your pics..

< you can already see my fur babe :haha:


----------



## stuckinoki

https://i52.tinypic.com/2j5o2oo.jpg

This is our Dachshund, her name is Abby!

https://i56.tinypic.com/v7cr9v.jpg

And This is our Italian Greyhound, her name is Sticks


----------



## rjsmam

aw they're gawjus... both look full of character! loving Abby in the bath!


----------



## stuckinoki

She has such sad eyes in that picture :) Because Sticks gets cold faster; I take Sticks out of the tub faster, and Abby is such a good girl that she just sits there and stares up at me like "please mommy, take me out now?"

I heart my girls! Can't wait to introduce our newest addition....we're naming her Lazy Legs; Don't know if I said that already!


----------



## Hena

Hehe, Lazy Legs! too cute!!! 

Well....I got up and tested with fmu. BFN on an ic....so DH and I figured since it's CD46 and I've never, ever, since the age of 11 had a cycle last this long, maybe the tests are wrong, so I broke out my first FRER. BFN. :growlmad: So obviously something's wrong with me and I don't know what, and we can keep :sex: going which is wonderful, but there's no way to time it or to even suppose it's going to lead to anything :nope:


----------



## mzswizz

Stuckinoki-Your dogs are soo adorable.

Hena-I say do a blood test. I went through 2 weeks of testing and finally caved in to take a blood test. Then on cd50 i finally got AF after i got the negative blood work so you never know.


----------



## ChrissiK

So here is my fur baby!
 



Attached Files:







Cooper 2011.jpg
File size: 56.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## mzswizz

Leah (mini pinscher)



Leah and Booker (cairn terrier)



I got to find the other pics of my chihuahua and bulldog mix


----------



## mzswizz

Layla (bulldog mix when she was a puppy)



Ugh cant find the chihuahua but its ok


----------



## stuckinoki

We didn't get the greyhound today :( I'm super bummed, but she was too big for Sticks...she kept swatting her about and I was scared that Sticks was going to end up with a broken back.

Such as life; I should just learn to be happy with the pets I have and stop trying to add members to my family :sadface:


----------



## mzswizz

aww stuckinoki-dont worry you'll get a baby so thats why you didnt get the greyhound.


----------



## Hena

I love all your fur baby pics, ladies!!! I'm leaning toward a labradoodle (sp?) when if we don't manage to get pg in the next 5.5 months (oooh yes, I've started the countdown :haha:) 

Stuckinoki, you're right to put the health and safty of your puppies first. You'll find another dog who fits into the family, and with any luck a baby won't be far behind!

rjsmam, I love your new ticker!!!

How are you doing, Dusty? I was thinking about you today. Still sending you cyber hugs!!!!

I'm not ignoring the rest of you, but DH is summoning me to dinner (10:50 pm, ugh, lol!)


----------



## rjsmam

hena - sorry about your mind bending long cycle - so frustrating to be in limbo.... a labradoodle sounds awesome

mzswiss & chrissi - loving your fur babes too! love them all! i love my girly cat but would looove a pooch as always had one growing up

dusty - how are you honey, hope things are not too horrible for you :hugs:


xx


----------



## mzswizz

thanks rj i love your ticker btw.

hey ladies, 

how are you doing everybody?

AFM, well another day in my cycle. We had a home alarm consultant come over and give us a quote for the system because there has been break ins recently in the area and we want to be protected so after the price, DH and I decided that we will get it so the technician will be here on the 26th :happydance: atleast now we can put our mind at ease knowing that we are safe. He even gave us stickers to put up so it can make thieves think twice about coming to break into our house. Also still waiting for TSA to get through the bankground check and after that I will be working :happydance: So we are going to fax the medical papers off today and then pretty much wait for everything to clear. Then when next AF starts, we are going to buy a box of the FR fertility tests and take the test on cd3. If the results are the same, then I will schedule an appt with doctor. Either way, I am going to schedule an appt because i have to get a check up for this year anyways. Everything is going good for us right now. I was thinking about that psychic that said im going to get male advice (im thinking thats going to be my ob/gyn) in a few months and not long after we will concieve most likely a boy. Thats what she said. So im thinking she pretty much saying im going to go to the doctor, he's going to find out the issue, he will fix it and then we will concieve a boy after. Now its looking like her prediction, is in the process of being correct but we shall see. She said within these 4-8 months. And im already on month 2 next month will be month 3 and i should get everything done in that month, AF, testing with fertility test, doc appt etc and then month 4 will probably be a test run so lets see if i concieve a november (my dad's birth month) or december baby. Im thinking if i concieve in december (my & my mom's birth month), then the baby will be born in september not too far after DH's birthday so that would be a gift to both of us.


----------



## rjsmam

Really does sound like everythin is going good for you mzswiss  keep thinking positive and Im sure that bfp will be right round the corner. :thumbup:

I know it sounds cheesy but while I was in this tww I made a point of thinking positive (mostly just to myself lol) and imagining all the changes taking place to result in a bfp. I had a dream at 1dpo about a baby bird which I googled and is apparently related to babies! Then loads more vivid dreams which was one of the things that made me think there was a wee chance 

Anyhoo Am looking for some advice today I told you about my good friend, she had an emergency scan at 10wks as had a tiny bit of spotting. They scanned and found her to be measuring way too small & didnt think it was growing  she had to go back & they said it was growing but the embryo was empty so she had to get a d&c. We are pretty close and a couple of wks before we spent an afternoon together & I spent loads of time chatting excitedly with her about baby stuff as it was her first. I feel a bit guilty now that perhaps I should have been more careful with the baby chat. I am chatting to her everyday now by text & trying to be supportive as shes terribly upset. She had the procedure on the day I got my bfp. Dont know what to do about telling her. Ive told my best friend who suggested just waiting and not telling her til 12wks in the hope shes preg again by then. But am not sure. I think as were really close she might be annoyed that I hadnt been able to tell her What do you think ladies?


----------



## mzswizz

Well imo, since she is your good friend, you should tell her the news but at the same time be understanding that yes it may upset her because she just lost a child. Just tell her i have something to tell you but i dont know if its the correct timing because of the situation you are going through at the moment but i would just like to let you know that i found out im pregnant and let her know you're nervous and scared because you see what she had to go through and just tell ehr how you feel. I think if you go to her that way, she wont be annoyed and upset and at the same time you are consoling her and it wont seem like YAY :happydance: im pregnant. To her it will be okay she is telling me but being thoughtful and caring about my feelings etc. Hope i helped.


----------



## rjsmam

mzswizz said:


> Well imo, since she is your good friend, you should tell her the news but at the same time be understanding that yes it may upset her because she just lost a child. Just tell her i have something to tell you but i dont know if its the correct timing because of the situation you are going through at the moment but i would just like to let you know that i found out im pregnant and let her know you're nervous and scared because you see what she had to go through and just tell ehr how you feel. I think if you go to her that way, she wont be annoyed and upset and at the same time you are consoling her and it wont seem like YAY :happydance: im pregnant. To her it will be okay she is telling me but being thoughtful and caring about my feelings etc. Hope i helped.

thanks mzswiss - i tend to think you're right but wanted to check i wasn't being blinkered


----------



## mzswizz

yeah no problem. I went through that same situation. The minute i had a m/c, my sister was pregnant. Yeah i was upset but i was even more upset that she just was like guess what im pregnant yay so its like she just disregarded the fact that im going through a loss and a rough time so thats why i know what to say because i wished my sister said that to me because i wouldve felt like she cared.


----------



## Madrid98

rjsman you're in a difficult one. Your friend has been through the same as myself. I was also 10wks and had an emergency scan as I was spotting. My baby was measuring 8.5wks and had no heartbeat; luckily I started mc'ing the following day. The wait for mc is horrible.
And taking into account the situation it's the same or very similar I think it'll be difficult for her to cope with your news. Even more if you say it was her 1st baby. How close are you? How is she with other people? For example one of my friends is nearly 18wks pregnant. I was just 10 days behind her in my pregnancy. I only heard about her pregnancy when I came back from Spain and at first I was shocked, then very pleased for her but with a mixture of sadness for my loss. When I saw her for the first time after the news I was as happy as I managed to be but we ended up crying for my loss. She also was very understanding and lovely with me.
I truly think it depends on your relationship with her and how she is. I have no right to be jealous or mad about other people being pregnant instead of me because it's out of my hands; what happened happened and I can only hope I'll be lucky again and have a healthy pregnancy. If I want this for me how can I be selfish and not wish the same for others? :shrug:

Good luck Hun!

X


----------



## rjsmam

Madrid98 said:


> rjsman you're in a difficult one. Your friend has been through the same as myself. I was also 10wks and had an emergency scan as I was spotting. My baby was measuring 8.5wks and had no heartbeat; luckily I started mc'ing the following day. The wait for mc is horrible.
> And taking into account the situation it's the same or very similar I think it'll be difficult for her to cope with your news. Even more if you say it was her 1st baby. How close are you? How is she with other people? For example one of my friends is nearly 18wks pregnant. I was just 10 days behind her in my pregnancy. I only heard about her pregnancy when I came back from Spain and at first I was shocked, then very pleased for her but with a mixture of sadness for my loss. When I saw her for the first time after the news I was as happy as I managed to be but we ended up crying for my loss. She also was very understanding and lovely with me.
> I truly think it depends on your relationship with her and how she is. I have no right to be jealous or mad about other people being pregnant instead of me because it's out of my hands; what happened happened and I can only hope I'll be lucky again and have a healthy pregnancy. If I want this for me how can I be selfish and not wish the same for others? :shrug:
> 
> Good luck Hun!
> 
> X

thanks Madrid - she's a lovely sweet girl & we're very close. we used to be flatmates and have been through lots together. she was one of my bridesmaids & I was the first person she told about getting her bfp. i know there is no answer & it's going to be tough for her whatever. i think she might be hurt that i didn't confide in her if i wait too long but i know it's still so raw for her and her partner. i'm thinking of waiting for another few wks and then telling her... not sure whether to tell her face to face or more remotely so she that can react the way she wants to - if you know what i mean. urg poor lass, i have no doubt she will be happy for me but will of course be so sad for her own loss & I just dont want to make it harder for her at the moment.....


----------



## Madrid98

If you think she has no way to find out from somebody else, then maybe is better if you wait a couple of weeks.


----------



## rjsmam

Madrid98 said:


> If you think she has no way to find out from somebody else, then maybe is better if you wait a couple of weeks.

yip i know for sure she won't find out so think that's my plan... thanks for your words of wisdom :flower:


----------



## stuckinoki

rjsmam said:


> Really does sound like everythin is going good for you mzswiss  keep thinking positive and Im sure that bfp will be right round the corner. :thumbup:
> 
> I know it sounds cheesy but while I was in this tww I made a point of thinking positive (mostly just to myself lol) and imagining all the changes taking place to result in a bfp. I had a dream at 1dpo about a baby bird which I googled and is apparently related to babies! Then loads more vivid dreams which was one of the things that made me think there was a wee chance
> 
> Anyhoo Am looking for some advice today I told you about my good friend, she had an emergency scan at 10wks as had a tiny bit of spotting. They scanned and found her to be measuring way too small & didnt think it was growing  she had to go back & they said it was growing but the embryo was empty so she had to get a d&c. We are pretty close and a couple of wks before we spent an afternoon together & I spent loads of time chatting excitedly with her about baby stuff as it was her first. I feel a bit guilty now that perhaps I should have been more careful with the baby chat. I am chatting to her everyday now by text & trying to be supportive as shes terribly upset. She had the procedure on the day I got my bfp. Dont know what to do about telling her. Ive told my best friend who suggested just waiting and not telling her til 12wks in the hope shes preg again by then. But am not sure. I think as were really close she might be annoyed that I hadnt been able to tell her What do you think ladies?


She's going to have to wait 12weeks before she can ttc again :( Once the bean implants there is scar tissue that has to heal or else you run a huge huge chance of a 2nd miscarriage.

The best thing you can do is be there for her, emotionally. Be there for her when she's down and let her cry on your shoulder if she needs to. All the women I know that have gone through similar situations have always become a little reclusive...I say just keep being a good friend and she'll come around when she's ready.

I agree to hold off a little bit before telling her about your pregnancy. Either way you look at it, it's going to hurt her. She'll be happy for you, but it's still going to sting on the inside...so maybe wait until she is through the worst of her grieving.

I'm sorry for her loss.


----------



## Hena

Hi Everyone!

rjsmam, I defer to the ladies who have been through the pain of MCs themselves. Their advice sounds good to me. 
How are YOU feeling though? Have you been to the doc yet?

Chrissie, and updates from you? Can you see a bump yet??

mzswizz, sounds like you've got your stuff together!! way to go! How long do you expect the background check to take?

stuckinoki, Have the typhoons passed yet? I'm so glad DH is there with you!

Dusty, I'm thinking of you every day, I really hope you have good support right now :hugs:

AFM, CD50 and no sign of AF and yet another bfn this morning :shrug: I think I'll take mtswizz's advice and call the doctor this week. Obviously there's something wrong with me.


----------



## rjsmam

Hey Hena,

Oh what a pig of a cycle you're having - think you should call the doc. Have you ever had such a long cycle before? :hugs:

I'm doing ok... i've passed from the dazed and confused stage to the worry worry worry stage! Have had a stinking head cold with really bad neck pain so have spent most of wk end with hot water bottle on my neck! It's a lot better today though. Having lots of cramps & am anxious on every trip to the loo but otherwise all good! Have another business trip to london next wk but am hoping it's the last for a while.

hope the rest of our lovely ladies are well..... chrissi i second the request for a bump picture!!!!

:flower:
x


----------



## mzswizz

Hena-Yeah you should call the doctor. My late AF (2 weeks late) came on cd50. Just hoping it wont do that again though unless it doesnt appear because of a BFP :haha: Well when I called the TSA HR Help Desk they told me that there isnt really a specific time frame for the background check so it pretty much means I just got to wait for the email to tell me okay we are done do you accept this final job offer and here's your start date for training. So waiting is all I can do.

RJ-Hope you are feeling better now :hugs:

How are you ladies doing and Chrissi i third for bump pictures :haha:

AFM, today is cd12 already. I only got 10 more days before OV day and i seriously thought i had longer to go. Time is seriously flying on my end. But thats good though. The plan has changed for this cycle. Well we have already faxed over the medical papers so we are just awaiting the updated insurance cards to be mailed to us. Also, we are not going to test with the FR fertility test. Since we already know that I am going to schedule the doctor, we can just save our money for HPTs or OPKs etc if the doctor insists though. For this cycle, I am not going to put much thought into it. I will dtd with DH but i will be expecting AF at the end. When we get the insurance cards, I am going to schedule the doctor's appt. Hopefully the doctor's appt will land on cd1 so he can start testing from the beginning instead of the mid of the cycle and atleast when it is all said and done, either next cycle or the cycle after could be the test run. Hopefully the chances of a full term pregnancy and healthy baby increases. So OV will be on oct. 1st and i will be expecting af on oct. 14th. So we shall see what happens. And lets see if TSA will call before the first doc's appt.


----------



## Madrid98

Hi ladies!!

Hena I hate long cycles!! The uncertainty kills me. I agree with going to see your doc just to know what's going on.

rjsman don't worry too much Hun! Just enjoy you pregnancy as much as possible! The weather is changing here in London so get ready for a cooler reception this time. That's unless it changes by then.

I'm waiting for O and for my +opk of course. My cm has increased and I feel O is around the corner. Only one week before my dh's trip so I think we'll make it in time.

X


----------



## rjsmam

Madrid98 said:


> Hi ladies!!
> 
> Hena I hate long cycles!! The uncertainty kills me. I agree with going to see your doc just to know what's going on.
> 
> rjsman don't worry too much Hun! Just enjoy you pregnancy as much as possible! The weather is changing here in London so get ready for a cooler reception this time. That's unless it changes by then.
> 
> I'm waiting for O and for my +opk of course. My cm has increased and I feel O is around the corner. Only one week before my dh's trip so I think we'll make it in time.
> 
> X

excellent news re ov - i hope it is right round the corner and you're getting lots of bding in :winkwink: exciting - you'll soon be in the 2ww!!!

yep i need to take a chill pill and stop worrying me thinks... cooler - i'm used to as i live in the north of scotland lol.. it'll still be warm in comparison no doubt - hoping the flight isn't as bad as last wk in all those winds... that was err.. entertaining!


----------



## stuckinoki

Hey ladies. I'm not even temping anymore. DH has been stealing the blankets all night long so I wake up freezing, and unable to obtain a temp that's even close to above cover line.

I'm 10dpo today but I have a feeling that AF is going to rear her ugly head earlier than normal this cycle. I've got absolutely heinous cramps, so I'm not even going to bother testing this cycle.

I'm sure I'll be seeing the witch soon.

Hope everybody else is doing well.


----------



## mzswizz

Dont count yourself out yet stuckinoki!!

AFM, me and dh dtd last night and all i can say is amazing!!!!!!!!! We went for 4 rounds :saywhat: But now i am feeling the after effects :rofl: Sharp pain on my right side now and its not going away. I think last night was too fun because i think i pulled a muscle :haha: cd13 and cant even believe it. Time is just passing by and im loving it!! Soon I will be able to schedule the doctor's appt and we can get the ball rolling.


----------



## rjsmam

mzswizz said:


> Dont count yourself out yet stuckinoki!!
> 
> AFM, me and dh dtd last night and all i can say is amazing!!!!!!!!! We went for 4 rounds :saywhat: But now i am feeling the after effects :rofl: Sharp pain on my right side now and its not going away. I think last night was too fun because i think i pulled a muscle :haha: cd13 and cant even believe it. Time is just passing by and im loving it!! Soon I will be able to schedule the doctor's appt and we can get the ball rolling.

:shock::shock::shock: go mzswiss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! wowees that more then we did all cycle for my bfp lol 

and stuckinoki - i agree don't count yersel out yet!


----------



## mzswizz

:rofl: yeah i know and now im feeling it sooo bad :rofl:


----------



## rjsmam

mzswizz said:


> :rofl: yeah i know and now im feeling it sooo bad :rofl:

no wonder - you randy rabbits :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

:rofl: i know right. Its DH's fault. He the one who wanted to keep going.


----------



## rjsmam

mzswizz said:


> :rofl: i know right. Its DH's fault. He the one who wanted to keep going.

hope you get more than a pulled muscle...... :spermy:


:haha:


----------



## mzswizz

I hope so too. That would be a nice gift for us.


----------



## ChrissiK

Ok ladies - you are REALLY embarrassing me! You want a bump photo????

Hadn't taken one yet. I don't feel my best right now - still nauseous and very tired, eating a lot and feeling like a big glop. But since you all insisted here is the 14 week shot:
 



Attached Files:







bump 14 weeks.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mzswizz

Chrissi-Do you work out? It looks like you are in shape like an athlete. But you have a nice bump already.


----------



## ChrissiK

No, I think it's just favorable lighting! Lol
Thanks for the compliment though.
I'm just average fit, size 8 (US) and expanding.
In my first pregnancy I gained 50 lbs, in the second 40lbs, hoping for just 35 this time cause it took me 18 months each time to get rid of the weight!


----------



## rjsmam

chrissi you look FAB - what a lovely little bump!!!!!!! :flower:


----------



## mzswizz

You're welcome. My sizes are seperate from top and bottom. Usually i have to get a dress bigger than my normal size because of the extra load i carry in the back :rofl: I went from a size 5 to a 9 in jeans already :huh: Guess im growing pretty quickly. When I was pregnant before the m/c, the doctor told me the most i need to gain is 40lbs but when i do have a healthy pregnancy, im going toslim down on the food intake because i was gaining 2lbs a week starting from 4 weeks pregnant :dohh:


----------



## stuckinoki

Spotting this morning ladies, and still cramping.
I do believe that I'm out this month.

Oh well, on to soy next cycle.


----------



## expatttc

Hi to all! How to join the group? I'm Canadian, living in Papua New Guinea, and TTC. Just finished up my p yesterday, so looking forward to trying this next cycle again... :)


----------



## stuckinoki

https://i53.tinypic.com/2ilkhw4.jpg

What do you think ladies?


----------



## ChrissiK

Hi expatttc - you just joined! 
Welcome! (if you want the banner look in the early pages for the URL.

Tell us a little more about yourself! 
We are a very supportive international bunch all in different stages of TTC! Two of us have Recently been successful, two just suffered a loss, but we are all here for each other!


----------



## rjsmam

hi expattc :wave: lovely to meet you & would love to hear more about you and your journey so far.... i'm sure you'll find this group supportive and friendly

Stuckinoki  hard to say but i think i actually see something promising on the last one ? ics for me were pants i was using 10miu ics at 12dpo and got nothing.. then had spotting so assumed was out  you know the rest ! if the signs are promising maybe you need to pull out the big guns

Hope everyone else is well today ! ive been testing every day on the ics now lines are very slowly getting stronger but im spending to much time analysing them ! got a cb digi stashed for the wk end where im hoping to see 3+ wks i stupidly read on another post that a lady knew she was gonna mc as she couldnt get a 3+ on a digi arg :dohh:

:flower:


----------



## ChrissiK

Stuckinoki- I see a faint line for the top test... how many days dpo are you?

Are you affected by Taifun "Roke"? Geez, you picked some exiting natural desaster years to live in Japan!


----------



## stuckinoki

Oh typhoon Roke was supposed to hit us directly last weekend but it veered north and gained a bunch of speed and power. We've only had a little bit of rough seas but that's it.

I'm gonna try to hold off on testing for a couple of days. I'm trying really hard not to get my hopes up because I swear it feels like my period is about to start any second now! lol

How's everybody else doing?


----------



## mzswizz

Welcome expattc. Info about me im from Miami, FL but currently live in Sunrise, FL. im 21 turning 22 on december 28th and dh is 23. I got marrued at 19 on july 25th so been married for 2 yrs and been with him going on 6 yrs. I got pregnant march 2010 and had a blighted ovum april 2010. Been ttc #1 for almost 2 yrs now. I have a 35 day cycle. Currently awaiting ov which should be occurring in 8 days. So umm thats about it oh and i have lots of pets :haha:

Stuckinoki-it looks i see a line on the top one. How many dpo are you?

Chrissi-How are you doing today?

RJ-you have nothing to worry about. You will get your 3+ on the digi soon i just know it. Wish they had those in the U.S. because those look helpful and awesome. We only have the cb digi that says pregnant or not pregnant. 

Hmm where's dusty & hena?

AFM, cd14 today. No bd last night seeing though we were tired so we just pretty much fell asleep. But it was okay though. Atleast he gave his soldiers some rest. I think we suppose to bd every other day anyways. Well that plan was thrown outthe window :rofl: but im just awaiting the go so i can go to my doc and he can tell me whats going on, fix it and then say congrats you both are going to be parents.


----------



## stuckinoki

I'm 11dpo.


----------



## mzswizz

Well i would say yeah wait a couple days before next test.


----------



## mzswizz

And right when I think I cant get anymore drained...i get drained mentally. Im already tired physically but its just the fact that all the ttc stuff has drained me completely. This cycle is my break cycle. Im not symptom spotting, no OPKs, temps, checking cm nothing. Im just going to just enjoy no AF until she comes. Im at 1 yr 5 months of ttc already and i am just completely tired of the whole thing to be honest. In reality, im not really trying anymore. Sometimes I push for baby and other times, Im just like I give up. I know after awhile of ttc, women tend to feel this way and you have to have strength to keep pushing forward but after everything, I dont even want to think about it until we go to my doctor and figure out whats going on. Any AF that comes before the doc's appt once its scheduled, will be irrelevant for me. I will start paying attention once i get the answers and help we need. But other than that yesterday, I didnt bd with dh because we were both tired and just wanted to cuddle and relax. So we fell asleep and I am still pretty tired. I have been drinking alot of water this month and I must say I did not know that water has such a major affect on my cm. I drink water and now im getting loads of cm so atleast i know that water is making me produce more cm.


----------



## ChrissiK

Here is a real tear-jerker !
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JqfGqOx2iDQ


----------



## rjsmam

ChrissiK said:


> Here is a real tear-jerker !
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JqfGqOx2iDQ

oh my... :cry: :cry: :cry:

isn't it just


----------



## mzswizz

oh my goodness that was so beautiful. Showing the struggles that women and couples go through in the TTC process. I love the video already. Thats going to be like my theme now.


----------



## rjsmam

mzswizz said:


> oh my goodness that was so beautiful. Showing the struggles that women and couples go through in the TTC process. I love the video already. Thats going to be like my theme now.

i was wondering about the singer and if it was a personal story - so was pleased to see her with a wee one at the end!


----------



## mzswizz

yeah, i thought she has struggles until i saw her with her child i was like aww. I soooo cried a little bit after the song was finished.


----------



## rjsmam

mzswizz said:


> yeah, i thought she has struggles until i saw her with her child i was like aww. I soooo cried a little bit after the song was finished.

it was the bit about the hearbeat that did it for me......:cry:


----------



## mzswizz

i think the ones that got me is the couple trying for 4 yrs, the woman who found out she cant hav children and the heartbeat. I also got emotional on the part when she was saying that he thinks its him and she thinks its her. That part killed me because thats how DH and I are. He thinks he is the problem and I tell him no honey i think im the problem so it was heart felt. Im going through what they are and especially the sign about 5 miscarriages omg thats when i started getting teary eyed because i had a m/c so it brought back memories.


----------



## rjsmam

mzswizz said:


> i think the ones that got me is the couple trying for 4 yrs, the woman who found out she cant hav children and the heartbeat. I also got emotional on the part when she was saying that he thinks its him and she thinks its her. That part killed me because thats how DH and I are. He thinks he is the problem and I tell him no honey i think im the problem so it was heart felt. Im going through what they are and especially the sign about 5 miscarriages omg thats when i started getting teary eyed because i had a m/c so it brought back memories.

aw....... just picture yourself at the end of the journey (or the start of a new one) with your bundle in your arms....... :flower:


----------



## mzswizz

Yeah i know. I cant wait until the day we can say yay we're pregnant and then i get the baby bump and the a baby in our arms then thats when motherhood hits. Its going to be amazing.


----------



## Madrid98

Very nice indeed. Don't know what to say! Heartbreaking in my case :cry:

*Stucki* are you giving soy a go? What days are you doing?

XX


----------



## Hena

Hey, Hey! I'm just checking in quickly before bed. I'll have more time tomorrow. CD 52 is wrapping up....working up the nerve to make an appt. Practicing the German a few times before I actually pick up the phone, lol.

Good to hear from you Madrid! Fingers crossed for you this cycle!!

Welcome, expattc, I'll add you to the list tomorrow morning!

G'night all!


----------



## stuckinoki

Well, AF is here bright and early [4 days early to be exact] Bright red blood too, so there's no mistaking it for IB.

I'm so devastated. I'm so tired of ttc. I'm so tired of watching everyone else around me show off their BFP and smile and talk about how they weren't really trying. Blah blah blah.

Every month is gets harder and harder to smile and be upbeat and positive about the whole thing.

I think that 20 cycles has me pretty bitter about the whole thing. I don't know if I'm going to do soy because I'm not sure yet if I'm going to try another cycle. And while I know you mean well I really don't want to hear about how I'm going to one day hold some miracle baby in my arms because after 2 years, 20 cycles, 5 miscarriages, 4 doctors and every blood test on the face of this earth I'm starting to really doubt that it's going to happen for us. Ever.


----------



## expatttc

Hi to all and thanks for the welcomes. 

I'm sitting here in Port Moresby, looking out at a hazy day and wondering what ttc will be like out here. I've lived outside of Canada for the past 10 years, often in developing countries (I work in disaster management and conflict), and have to admit, I'm so happy to have found all of you. I'm not used to posting on forums, and am taken aback by the frankness and openness that is here. It's a welcome find.

That being said, Stuckinoki, I'll start on this thread by saying that I know I'm new here, and haven't had a chance to read back to all of how this journey has been for you, but I'm sending warm thoughts to you today. From across just a few oceans.


----------



## mzswizz

Stuckinoki-You know its pretty funny that me and you are feeling the same way today. Today i was ranting on about how tired i am of ttc and everything. I think after awhile it really gets to us that we still havent conceived yet while others are having BFPs. I must admit yes I am happy for those women but at the same time I wish it was me going through what their going through. Wish I could help you through this tough time but at times like this I just say take a break relax get your mind off of it all. Us ttcers need that nowadays. I have been pretty fed up with ttc time and time again. But i just got to keep pushing something will happen one day. Its just the not knowing when that kills us and also the wait. Just live your life thats all i can say. Be happy that you are alive and just be you. Take your mind off of it for awhile :hugs:


----------



## stuckinoki

How much Soy do I take? And when do I take it?

Help. The bottle says 5 pills a day, that can't be right can it?


----------



## ChrissiK

Expatttc - if you don't mind sharing: how old are you? Have you been trying for long? How long will you stay in PNG?

I'm 38, originally from Germany, husband from the US, currently living in England with 2 sons (9 & 7). My husband has a vasectomy when No2 was 6 month old, mainly because No1 was diagnosed with Autism and he could not imagine another one (and we were worried about No2). It took me 6 long years to convince him to reverse the vasectomy and then start trying again almost 10 years later. In those 6 years I was witnessed almost everybody around me getting pregnant, having 1-4 kids and endured endless questions about "why don't you have another one?" every time I gazed at an infant, choking back tears. I got very depressed at times and in a big talk revealed to my husband that I would not leave him, but carry this regret of not having more children in my heart until the day I die. That he then agreed to the vasectomy reversal, that it was successful and that after a couple of months I conceived despite our age is nothing less than a miracle for me. And I still have a hard time believing that it might all come true.


----------



## Madrid98

Stuckinoki it depends how much the capsules weight. If they are 40 or 50mg you can either start taking 1 & then increase another 1 every day until the 5th. So 40,80,120,160,200mg or maybe, as other women do you could take 3 days 120mg & the last two 160mg. It's recommended to increase gradually the dosage during the 5 days. Are you taking it days 3-7 or ?


----------



## Hena

Oooh Chrissi, I love your beautiful bump picture!!! Thank you so much for sharing, it has given me a lovely dreamy feeling :kiss:

expat, I've added you to the list. You can go to the very first post and get the banner by clicking "go advanced" and copying the url to your siggy (if you want it :winkwink:)

I just did another ic and another :bfn: :growlmad: I don't get it at all...before this cycle my longest ever was 40 days back in the spring. My typical cycle is 29-30 days, with the occasional 31 or 32 day-er in high stress times. Now it's CD 53 now :wacko:

I know have to phone the doctor, but for some reason my anxiety is building up just thinking about picking up the phone.....errrg! Okay, going to have another cup of redbush tea (my new addiction) and just do it...


----------



## stuckinoki

I'm doing it CD1-5 as that's when I usually took my Clomid.


----------



## rjsmam

Stuckinoki & mzswiss  my heart aches for you both & I keep you in my thoughts. I wish I had some clever words of wisdom to somehow make you feel better :hug:

Stuck  I did soy on days cd2-7 and took 120mg/160mg/200mg/200mg/200mg.....


:flower:


----------



## ChrissiK

Update from DUSTY!

Hi all, 
I am friends with dusty on FB, so I asked her how she is doing (it's her BD today).
She is feeling extremly sad and low because of the mc and thinks she would only post accordingly and therefore leaves it completely. The loss and her strong reaction to it took her by surprise and it seems a more fundamental loss, since it might mean no more children at all. 
She is sending you all her love, but simply can't read anything TTC at the moment.


----------



## Hena

stuckinoki, does that mean you're starting the soy today? Where did you get it, at a pharmacy?

I'm thinking I should try soy and softcups next cycle (whenever it starts), get the big guns out.

I just got off the phone with the doc's office...they said I should wait it out a bit longer. The receptionist said that since I've done 6 tests, all with fmu it's a pretty safe bet that I'm not pregnant and it's just stress or something keeping AF away...possible I suppose. If it doesn't start in the nest 2 or 3 weeks I'm to call again and make an appointment. So...the limbo continues :thumbup:


----------



## Hena

Thanks for the update, Chrissi! Please let her know we're thinking of her and understand 100%.


----------



## ChrissiK

Oh Hena - how annoying!
Hope AF comes soon so that you can start anew!


----------



## stuckinoki

Chrissi, Tell Dusty that we love her, and we support her...and that we are here for her; if she wants to be sad, than gosh darnit she can be sad! We're here for her, even if it's just another shoulder for her to lean on! That's what friends do. [Please tell her that for me]

Hena, I bought it on Amazon.com for $10. I can't get anything I need out here on this crap island so I'm stuck ordering everything from tampons to vitamins from Amazon!


----------



## rjsmam

Urgh Hena  thats torturous. Hope you get some answers soon. :hugs:

Love & hugs to Dusty x
:hug:

.


----------



## Madrid98

I'm so sorry dusty is feeling low. I can understand because it's very hard to cope with a loss. Just let her know we are here for her whenever she needs us.

Hena I'm sure is stress related your delay. Hope af will arrive sooner than later and that you can move on with next cycle.

Expat welcome to the group!! Hope you'll enjoy sharing a bit of your life with us!

This morning I had ewcm and I was hoping to get a +opk but no, not even close to +. On the other hand and considering all the facts I decided to do the Low GI diet. It has menu choices and I like that. Not having to think what to cook or how much of it is my thing. It's a bit weird coming back home and not having a biscuit but I'm going to stick to it for as long as I can. 

X


----------



## mzswizz

Well ladies today is a tiring day. Today for some reason, I am having LOADS of creamy cm and i have no clue why. It felt like when DH and i dtd and the leftover comes out, thats how much it is. But i know its not bd related because we havent dtd in 2 days so its my actual cm. And that is super weird. OV suppose to be happening in 7 days so i dont know what my body is doing.


----------



## stuckinoki

mszwizz, you can have creamy CM any time in your cycle, and your CM shouldn't be watery or EWCM until just a couple [2-3] days before you ovulate.


----------



## mzswizz

Yeah I know but the thing is....its LOADS of it. I had to put a pad on because of the leakage and even though I do get creamy cm, it doesnt come in such a huge amount which is very weird for me. Hoping my body is gearing up a good mature egg this time.


----------



## expatttc

Hello there,
A bit more information, sure! I'm 33, and have been ttc since May. However, we're only been in the same country for two of my ovulation periods...sigh. Next one should be coming up at the end of this month, and though I have been charting my periods and ovulation times (using an ovulation test), my cycles keep varying. Shortening, actually from 30 down to 28 days for the latest one. 
I'm also getting spotting two days before my full flow comes, which I am wondering about. Some online charts count this as the start of my cycle, but I have read elsewhere that the spotting shouldn't be the start -- the start should be the first day of full flow. Any ideas on this?
I'm taking folic tablets once a day, only having a glass of wine with dinner, and I don't smoke. I'm still drinking coffee, two cups a day (my husband's italian, so espresso in the morning and one after lunch). I'm healthy, active, but haven't done any tests on my fertility.
I'll be going to Australia in late October to get a full check-up, and this will be the first time I will have an opportunity to actually speak with a doctor about ttc! Oh, the joys of working in development! My husband had a full fertility workup done last month, and he is apparently all set to go.
I welcome advice on the types of tests that I should ask to have, and also, other supplements that I should be considering taking. Soy looks to be something many of you have used. What are the benefits associated with it?
I've also been able to recently buy pre-seed, but hubby doesn't want to use it until he speaks to a doctor about it. Any experience with that?
Finally, I'm a bit tech-inept and can't copy and paste the banner to my profile. Any suggestions there would be useful too :)


----------



## stuckinoki

expatttc said:


> Hello there,
> A bit more information, sure! I'm 33, and have been ttc since May. However, we're only been in the same country for two of my ovulation periods...sigh. Next one should be coming up at the end of this month, and though I have been charting my periods and ovulation times (using an ovulation test), my cycles keep varying. Shortening, actually from 30 down to 28 days for the latest one.
> I'm also getting spotting two days before my full flow comes, which I am wondering about. Some online charts count this as the start of my cycle, but I have read elsewhere that the spotting shouldn't be the start -- the start should be the first day of full flow. Any ideas on this?
> I'm taking folic tablets once a day, only having a glass of wine with dinner, and I don't smoke. I'm still drinking coffee, two cups a day (my husband's italian, so espresso in the morning and one after lunch). I'm healthy, active, but haven't done any tests on my fertility.
> I'll be going to Australia in late October to get a full check-up, and this will be the first time I will have an opportunity to actually speak with a doctor about ttc! Oh, the joys of working in development! My husband had a full fertility workup done last month, and he is apparently all set to go.
> I welcome advice on the types of tests that I should ask to have, and also, other supplements that I should be considering taking. Soy looks to be something many of you have used. What are the benefits associated with it?
> I've also been able to recently buy pre-seed, but hubby doesn't want to use it until he speaks to a doctor about it. Any experience with that?
> Finally, I'm a bit tech-inept and can't copy and paste the banner to my profile. Any suggestions there would be useful too :)

For charting you count the first full day of flow. So if your flow starts in the afternoon, you technically don't count CD1 until the following day.

Unless you've been ttc actively [with your husband in the same place as you] for a year of longer, most doctors won't do any tests. Considering even if you time everything perfectly in your cycle, you still only have a 20% of catching the egg. TTC takes time. And I wouldn't really look into any extra supplements other than a good multivitamin just yet, especially if you ovulate regularly and on your own [which if you have steady 28-30 day cycles, you are]

Preseed is one of the only sperm friendly lubes on the market, both saliva and KY type lubes will kill sperm, making it harder to get pregnant. Preseed is safe and won't give you yeast infections after long term usage.

Right click the banner, save it to your computer. Then upload it to a site like tinypic.com, copy the image line and paste in in your user CP under your signature.[/COLOR]


----------



## Hena

Madrid, fingers crossed for a pos opk! The diet sounds like a good plan, my trick for biscuit cravings is to grab a rice cake. Lower cal but has the same crunching effect.

Stuckinoki, I use amazon all the time too, just because it's easier than dragging myself out to the shops. How are you feeling? I hope things are starting to look brighter now.

mzswizz, fingers crossed that the cm is a good sign! Are you doing opks?

expat, since you've just started ttc I'm sure the doctor will just want to do a standard annual exam. If you have concerns like a history of ovarian cycts, you can mention that, but as your cycles seem fairly uniform I wouldn't worry. Just go in with whatever questions you and dh have about the whole process.

afm, I'm all annoyed because I shouldn't have to work today, but because another teacher just started a new class at the main school, and there's another group that has only two Friday lessons left at the other school, I have to step in and teach that dying group. ugh. It's not that I don't like my job, but it's a one hour lesson, and it's at the school across the city so I have to travel over an hour to teach for one hour, and give up my lovely three-day weekend with dh. Two weeks in a row. ugh. Oh, and it's in the late afternoon so it spoils the entire day. I repeat: UGH! 
Also, still no sign of AF. I don't get it. I mean, yes losing a family member causes stress, but I've had much bigger shocks and long stressful periods without it affecting my AF. Plus, the ultra relaxing holdiday should have alleiviated some of the stress, shouldn't it? 
I'm rambling now, going to go tidy up for the weekend and get ready for my one hour of work :wacko:

Have a great day everyone!!!


----------



## Hena

PS speaking of the banner, I really need to add Germany to it! so sorry Chrissi and Dusty, I just haven't gotten around to it yet :blush:


----------



## mzswizz

Hena-no i have decided to not take any OPKs or anything. These AFs before i go see the doctor are the ones im not really going to put much effort into. I want to really give my all after i get the blood work and tests etc and then try hard.


----------



## stuckinoki

I'm on CD3 of Soy! I did 150, 150 and tonight I'll do 200 until CD5. Although I haven't really fully started AF yet. I had some light bleeding then it's just been spotting. Ugh. Frustrating as heck!


----------



## rjsmam

stuckinoki said:


> I'm on CD3 of Soy! I did 150, 150 and tonight I'll do 200 until CD5. Although I haven't really fully started AF yet. I had some light bleeding then it's just been spotting. Ugh. Frustrating as heck!

oh good luck Stuck :thumbup: - i found that after a couple of days of soy my af got really light - and i'm fairly sure i recall Madrid telling me that too!!

Hena - bummer about your day off yest - hope the wk end is going well for you now!

:flower:x


----------



## mzswizz

Well ladies i started taking the one a day women's multivitamins yesterday. I have to take one with a meal every day and hoping that it helps my body since it says, it gives a woman a healthy reproductive system.


----------



## expatttc

Yay I figured out the banner! How are you all getting on with cutting down on drinking while ttc? A glass of wine okay still considered to be alright, before ovulation? Caffeine as well, or are you cutting everything out? I'm not sure how adamant about that I should be at this stage...
Also, one more question -- is there a post that I can look at to understand more of the acronyms that get used here? Alphabet soup....most of them I can guess, but some I could use help on...


----------



## stuckinoki

expatttc said:


> Yay I figured out the banner! How are you all getting on with cutting down on drinking while ttc? A glass of wine okay still considered to be alright, before ovulation? Caffeine as well, or are you cutting everything out? I'm not sure how adamant about that I should be at this stage...
> Also, one more question -- is there a post that I can look at to understand more of the acronyms that get used here? Alphabet soup....most of them I can guess, but some I could use help on...

I stole this from MY forum, but it may be helpful for you too ;)

Here are some terms and abbreviations that you might see pretty commonly on MPF! Help yourself and get to know them; and don't worry, in a couple of cycles you'll know them all, and then some!

2ww: Luteal Phase; The 14 days after ovulation
AF: Aunt Flo, menstruation, period
AH: Assisted Hatching
ASYLUM TTC: Asylum, need to check in?
BBT: Basal Body Temperature
BD: Baby Dance, Sex
Beta: Blood test for PG
BFN: Big Fat Negative
BFP: Big Fat Positive
BRB: Be right back
BTB: Break Through Bleeding
BTW: By the way
CB: Cycle Buddy
CBFM: Clear Blue Fertility Monitor
CD: Cycle Day
CL: Corpus Luteum
CM: Cervical Mucus
CP: Cervical Position
CYE: Check your email
DD: Dear Daughter
DH: Dear Husband
DP: Dancing Partner; spouse, or significant other
DPO: Days Past Ovulation
DBF: Dear Boyfriend
DS: Dear Son
DTD: Doing The Deed
DUST: Baby Dust
EDD: Estimated Due Date
EPO: Evening Primrose Oil
EPT: Early Pregnancy Test; HPT
EWCM: Egg-White Cervical Mucus
ER: Egg Retrieval
ET: Egg transfer
FF: Fertility Friend [www.fertilityfriend.com]
FSH: Follicle Stimulating Hormone
FRER: First Response Early Response; HPT
GMTA: Great minds think alike
hCG: Human Chorionic Gonadotropin; The Pregnancy Hormone
H&H: Happy and Healthy; Usually To Congratulate
HPT: Home Pregnancy Test
HSG: Hysterosalpingogram
IB: Implantation Bleeding
IC: Internet Cheapie; HPT
ICSI: Microfertilization
IMHO: In my humble opinion
IMNSHO: In my not so humble opinion
IMO: In my opinion
IUI: Intrauterine Insemination
IVF: In Vitro Fertilization
KEGELS: The muscle used to stop the flow of urine.
LH: Luteinizing Hormone
LOL: Laughing Out Loud
LP: Luteal Phase; The 2WW; 14 Days Between OV and AF
OH: Other Half
O or OV: Ovulation
OPK: Ovulation Predictor Kit
PG: Pregnancy, pregnant
PNV: Prenatal Vitamin
RE: Reproductive Endocrinologist
ROBI: Robitussin or Guaifenesin
ROFL: Rolling on the Floor Laughing
SA: Semen Analysis
SAHM: Stay at Home Mom
SO: Significant Other
SOD: Sex on Demand
TCOYF: Taking Charge of Your Fertility
Train: This usually occurs after ovulation when you jump on the Obsession Train!
TR: Tubal Reversal
TTC: Trying to Conceive
WAHM: Work at Home Mom
YI: Yeast Infection


----------



## stuckinoki

ChrissiK!!!!

I got my PACKAGE in the mail today :mrgreen: :happydance: Thank you sooooo sooooo soooo much! I'm super excited to try it! It smells really good. I have a job interview tomorrow so I'm bleaching my teeth right now, but as soon as I'm done with that, I'm going to try out some of the tea and use my fancy new tea and my fancy new tea pot :D



In other news, I have a job interview tomorrow, so


----------



## Hena

Hey everyone, how are you all? No news from me, had a great weekend but still no AF :shrug:

expat, the bnb acronyms list is here: https://www.babyandbump.com/forum-help-testing-area/730-babyandbump-lingo-abbreviations.html you can always get to it by clicking on "BabyandBump" at the top of a page and then "lingo and abbreviations"

I gave up hard alcohol back in January when we started ttc, and have been limiting wine to a glass or two a week before O then cutting it out completely after. I slowly cut my caffeine from 7 cups a day to 3 and finally none. I will occasionally treat myself after AF arrives, but I don't want to get addicted again so never more than one a day and rarely more than 2 or 3 a week. You don't have to go that crazy though, my doctor said a glass of wine with dinner and 2-3 cups of coffee a day are okay right through your tww.

Stuckinoki, good luck with the job interview!!! How exciting, I hope it works out. Fingers crossed!!!!!

mzswizz, how do you like the new vitamins? I used them for a month and liked them but wasn't impressed with the elecric yellow pee :haha: so I switched to rainbow lights when I went to the states.

rj, how are you feeling? I hope you're able to relax and enjoy being pregnant!!

how are the rest of you? I need to live vicariously through all of you while I wait for something to happen for me :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

Hena, the vitamins are pretty good. I like how they give me extra energy but the energy can be a downfall especially when i cant fall asleep and its 1 am :dohh:


----------



## ChrissiK

Stuckinoki - glad the package made it safely from the UK to Japan via the US, which is not too much out of the way...
(For all others wondering: I sent her my FertiliTea that I credit with regulating my cycles and enabling me to get pregnant)
I really hope it works. You can start any time, but I always started on CD1 (I did 2 rounds - one too see whether it works even before the VR and then one later when the ammunition was live!).

As for expats caffeine & alcohol question: I cut down my daily glass of cider to 2 time a week while TTC, then down to none except when AF was visiting (plus chocolate!!! Had to cheer myself up somehow).
I was a terrible Diet Coke addict, 20oz/500ml per day every day. Kept me going while working on the computer. It has been the hardest habit to break. I still have it about 1-2 per week, but then only a small can. I am more worried about the artificial sweetner than the caffeine though.


----------



## Madrid98

Chrissik did you buy the FertiliTea online or from a shop here? I may give it a go while I'm not trying to help my cycles.

Thanks


----------



## ChrissiK

While Fertility is an American company, you can get it in the UK via Internet or EBay. It's not cheap - £16-20 for a bag that lasts maybe 2 months).
I had two other friends that conceived with it, including one that had lost an ovary to an ectopic pregnancy and the other ovary did not ovulate regularly.


----------



## ChrissiK

I should add: the only risk with it for normally regular woman is that it stimulates so that you ovulate twice a month (once with each ovary) and thus heightens the chance for twins a bit. But that was a risk I was happy to accept!


----------



## mzswizz

Wow i should try that tea seeing the success stories.


----------



## rjsmam

hiya ladies! :flower:

chrissi - wow fab stories re the tea! how are you feeling & how is that fabby bump coming along?

stuckinoki - good luck with the tea - and with soy :thumbup: oooh and good luck with the interview!!! let us know how it goes

Hena - urg still no AF - that's harsh - i think we're all gonna have to do a AF dance for you :dance:

Madrid - how are you hon, any sign of that OV yet? i keep forgetting to tell you that i love your new avatar pic...

mzswiss - how is your new job going, do you have a start date yet? 

dusty - :hugs: :hugs:

expat - i didn't really forgo anything in ttc until after ov, although in honesty i never drink much unless it's a social occasion...

afm... am in london again, haven't been looking forward to this trip, am travelling with my boss & have loooong day tomorrow & a late flight home... inevitably i need the loo every 30mins etc but so far it's been ok-ish. carrying round this huge secret feels weird though! i think as me & dh are older that everyone at work is gonna be shocked! (we work for the same firm)

love to all 
:flow:x


x


----------



## mzswizz

RJs-No news yet for TSA buuuutttt i did get 2 offers for county jobs so i got to call back tomorrow to see when can they schedule me for an interview for the library aide. Atleast if i get this job, i can work there until i go for tsa or might just stay there who knows.


----------



## Madrid98

Thanks chrissie!! I'll check it in amazon. I hope it works for me too. I'm going to stop soy altogether. This is my last soy cycle. Was nice while it lasted but cd17 & no +opk is useless. I don't even know if I'll buy opk's again to be honest. I'm so fed up at the moment.


----------



## rjsmam

:happydance:


Madrid98 said:


> Thanks chrissie!! I'll check it in amazon. I hope it works for me too. I'm going to stop soy altogether. This is my last soy cycle. Was nice while it lasted but cd17 & no +opk is useless. I don't even know if I'll buy opk's again to be honest. I'm so fed up at the moment.

Madrid - so sorry this cycle is playing silly b*ggers for you too... you really didn't deserve a wonky cycle :hugs:

x


----------



## mzswizz

Well im happy because we ended up having an appt for the home alarm system scheduled for today and he came and installed the system but he has to come back so the signal where the monitoring company is at, can obtain the signal from our monitoring system but the alarm is good to go :happydance:. Also yesterday evening when dh and i were coming back from Miami, we say alot of police in our townhome community and they even blocked one of the entrances with yellow tape. They had a BIG white police RV and bright lights. It had to be more than 10 officers there. I found out today that it was on the news and it was a shooting and 3 people were dead including the gun man who was the woman's ex husband :nope:. The world is getting to become a sad situation.


----------



## Hena

Massive :hugs: to you Madrid! I hope you get that positive opk soon. 

mzswizz, the job opportunities sound great!!! How funny would it be if you get 3 job offers :haha: Have you started classes yet?

This tea idea sounds really good! I'll have to add it to my next big Amazon order....
I'm on CD58 and still no signs of anything, not even sore boobs which I always get before AF *sigh* I'm going to have to get a new ticker if this goes on another 3 days because I won't be able to the math anymore :rofl:


----------



## dusty_sheep

ChrissiK said:


> Here is a real tear-jerker !
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JqfGqOx2iDQ

Chrissi - this made me cry my head off:cry: (Though, it's not exactly that I don't cry these days, anyway...) What about that tea you mentioned here? Could you maybe send me a link? I'm not sure I can order it from here, but we'll see.

Madrid - I understand your frustration, I really do.:hugs:

Everyone, thank you all for your hugs and thoughts - reading through the thread makes me feel loved:cry:

When we planned TTC, knowing I might be pregnant during my exams, I thought that in case of a miscarriage, I'd just stay at home for a week and then things would be back normal again. How naive was that! Losing my baby, even if it was just week 9, hit me a lot more than I would have thought.

I'm still struggeling big times here. It seems like everyone gets pregnant with no problems, I dream of people who never wanted children but get pregnant with triplets and stuff like that. I have to work, act normal, even when I see women with baby bumps. Newborns make me cry, too. Like, I'm trying to distract myself, I'm trying to cope and every time I feel a little better, I see a pregnant women, or mom with a newborn somewhere around.

You guys talked about the issue of being pregnant and having a friend who just had a mc or something. A friend of mine is pregnant, her baby has the same due date like my baby would have had. And even if that is selfish, I really try to avoid her lately. Not because I hate her or something.... but because her pregnancy makes me constantly think of losing my baby. I just have to protect myself right now. I don't know if I really want to know about other's pregnancies right now. Nevertheless, I do know that when I come here, I might come across a BFP or baby bump. But it's so much different when you are outside and don't expect it. I hope I will be more relaxed about things some time soon.:wacko:

Okay, I have to go pick up the LO from day care... man, I'm so glad I have her.


----------



## Hena

:hugs: it's so good to hear from you Dusty! You're never far from my thoughts. :hugs:


----------



## ChrissiK

Good to hear from you dusty! We missed you!

Here is a link to the tea from Ebay
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/FertiliT...t=UK_Health_HealthCare_RL&hash=item27beafa543
They also post to Germany! 

BTW - this is a really good offer for all others who want to try it! Much cheaper than Amazon!

Things here a bit scary today, either stomach camps or contractions. Will go to the emergency room if they return with the same force than this morning. That was a horiible hour until everything calmed down again. FXd it's just a stomach bug, but belly was def getting hard (but that could be a side effect from the cramps).


----------



## mzswizz

Hena-No i didnt start classes. I actually couldnt go this semester because i didnt have enough money. So we shall see for winter term.

Dusty-Im glad to see you on here. Sorry for the loss. I went through the exact same thing when I had a m/c. So I understand how you feel. It's normal to feel that way. Just take your time. A m/c is like a scar on a body, eventually the wound will heal but there will be a mark there so it will never be forgotten. Just remember we are here for you :hugs:


----------



## dusty_sheep

Chrissi - just a quick thank you and I keep my fingers crossed that everything turns out to be okay. Take good care of yourself.:hugs:

Hena, mzswizz and everyone,

yes, the idea of seeing the mc as something like a wound that will become a scar, might hit it right on the nose.

To me, the mc also meant that there might not be another baby at all. Because my DH has problems with ED - I think I mentioned that in the past. The whole TTC seemed to be so much pressure for him, and even when I was pregnant, things didn't get better. And of course, I read everywhere to be understanding because this is very hard to cope with for a man. But hardly anyone understands how it feels like, when you desperately want a baby, and time keeps passing... We are working on it and once again, I am trying to take away all the pressure for DH, but that's not very easy because I have big problems with pressure, not to mention it's exam time.

I have a doctor who's understanding, and now it's my decision when to start TTC with the clomid again. I think I'm going to wait for AF now and then start. I know, you often read that you should wait at least 3 or 6 months, but my doc told me it's okay to start after next AF unless I feel like I need more time.

The mc never started by itself btw. There was no heartbeat, not at 6/4, not at 7/4, not at 8/4 and not at 9/0 at a different hospital. I felt pregnant through all these weeks, still felt so sick in the morning etc. That was the worst, to feel pregnant but knowing that you are not. So the doctor at the hospital told me I had to get a D&C, which I agreed to because after 2 weeks of waiting and still hoping for a miracle, I was so tired and knew I couldn't take more time off work. 

Now, I still have to remind myself sometimes, that I am not pregnant anymore. Like, hey, I can have a glass of wine because I am not pregnant. But also: It's stupid to surf the web for prams because I am not pregnant anymore. So yeah. 

Anyway, I ordered yams capsules and think I'm going to try these along with the clomid. I know soy would be another option, but heard that it counteracts the clomid. If you want my opinion, I would rather want to up the clomid but you don't get it here without a prescription, and my doc probably wants to keep the dose as low as possible. Anyway, I already ordered a huge amount of these instead cups from UK as we don't have that here, and I will order the tea next weekend. Any other ideas? Grapefruit juice maybe?


----------



## Madrid98

Hi dusty!! so nice to hear from you. I can feel your pain in your words even though I don't hear you. I understand you so well. I've been through this twice already & both times at 10wks. It's soooo hard to get away from the idea that you're not pregnant any more. That you don't have to look after a little person inside you & everything else. I sometimes found it even more painful and twisted the fact we keep been pregnant bodies but our babies aren't alive & for such a long time. Instead of starting to mc straight away. Nobody knows what is like until they've been through this. Waking up every day with the baby in your mind; looking after everything you do just to protect him/her; thinking about names; your due date; the sex, etc, etc. If you have 6wks to think about all this things and all of a sudden is taken away from you, how come isn't going to be one of the hardest thing to deal with in life? 
But we have to move on. Life forces us to do so & also your little one. Concentrate on the positives. You have a daughter already, other may not be so lucky. And who knows, we may be pregnant again soon. 
Sending you hugs and love from here.

XX

By the way, thanks for the link Chrissi. I've bought it already.


----------



## mzswizz

Dusty, I had a d&c on april 2, 2010. I didnt have the choice to pass naturally or d&c. The doctor just sent me for a d&c. But after the 2 week check up, we started trying again that month but havent conceived yet but thats because the hcg levels didnt go to 0 until june. Im going to go to the doctor to figure out how can he solve elevated FSH. Because after i took the FR fertility test, it came back as elevated FSH so after much internet surfing about it, i think thats whats preventing me from conceiving. Im happy that you are on the positive side of things :hugs: Hopefully you will get another baby though. I know it must be tough with DH dealing with ED but if its meant to be it will happen. I know it for sure. When it's all said and done, atleast you already have a LO to love. Im still working on #1 :haha:


----------



## dusty_sheep

Madrid and mzswizz,

yes, having a LO already definitely does help. I mean, she's been there, making her jokes, laughing, wanting mommy to be there. Having a family defintely does help to cope with things like a mc.

Since we didn't even try to conceive the LO, I have no idea how it feels when you have been TTC #1 for years. All I can say is, that I always wanted my kids to grow up close to each other, a max. of 2 years between them. I never had something that you would call childhood and teenage years, so all I ever had, was the family I would want to have once I'm grown up. And now it turns out, it's not going to happen.:shrug: That's probably better than not having any kids at all, though. Yes, focusing on the positive aspects of my life right now, that's what I find most helpful, these days.

Oh, and I totally forgot to say that my hcg is way to high still as well. Will have to go get blood drawn next Thu and then see how far the level dropped.:shrug:


----------



## mzswizz

Yes ttc #1 for almost 2 years now and trust me its hard. Its like having a m/c because you have no child to say well atleast god blessed me with one if i dont have any more. But it's all in God's hands and when he is ready, then the babies will come. And when i had the m/c, my levels didnt go to 0 until 2 months after the m/c.


----------



## dusty_sheep

Ah mzswizz, I really know I can only imagine how that must feel:hugs:

Does the higher hcg level mean that you cannot get pregnant, or that you should not get pregnant? Because so far, we haven't even thought of contraception yet.:blush:


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks dusty :hugs:

And for conception, hcg level has to be under 5. Anything higher, and your chances are decreased because your body will be in pregnancy mode. We were still doing test runs until hcg levels were at 0 :blush:


----------



## stuckinoki

https://i54.tinypic.com/296epuf.jpg

Hey Ladies!
Hope everyone is doing well.

I just got a positive OPK!!! ON CD6!!!!
Not sure what to think about this since I dont' normally O until CD16-CD21 so I'm a little bit confused. I did take the Soy and I've been using the Fertili-tea daily.

Any input?


----------



## Madrid98

Hi! If you use opk's just after you've finished taking soy they'll be quite dark as a side effect. I don't know about the tea. But just bd in case you are O very early this time. 
Xx


----------



## dusty_sheep

I heard that sometimes, there's an LH peak before the actual LH peak that comes along with the ovulation.

LIke Madrid said, BD just in case - you never know:happydance:


----------



## ChrissiK

Could be the tea, too. I had two estrogen peaks around CD8 & 14 with it (I only monitored with the salivascope). We BD's right through for 12 days - and DH was getting very tired by the end! - but got our BFP that month.

FX'd and get :sex:!!!


----------



## expatttc

Hi again after a short break. Stressful times around here with security, which has put a bit of a dent in our trying this month and also my time spent online. Bear with me while I try to get the acronyms right, and tx already for all the support! This was the first cycle that DH and I have been in the same time zone, let alone the same location, so we wanted to make the most of it, but we only got to DTD twice in the past week, once the day I got a + on the OPK, and once the day afterwards. I used the kit every day over 7 days, but only got one positive (not using soy or tea just yet, noting that because of the above posts that it can influence the result), though there was quite a bit of CM around both times! Four days before the + we also DTD, with preseed. We didn't use it around the + as there was just already so much natural CM...more the preference of DH than myself. 
So now I'm at Cycle day 17, counting from the start of the first full day of AF, not spotting (I normally get two days of spotting pre AF)...still lots of CM, and it seems I'm into the 2ww. Phew.
I have been doing a few different lifestyle changes this time around -- only 1-2 glasses of wine when we go out, just a few nights a week, and really none at home, plus just two coffees, one with breakfast and one with lunch. Now that I am a few days past ovulation, I won't be drinking alcohol at all, but will keep up with my coffee every morning for at least the next week. I don't drink soda, so that's my only caffeine fix. 
Also, I don't know if this is going overboard, but I normally swim everyday, though now that we're TTC, every time we DTD, I not only lay back and relax with a pillow under my butt for a good 30 minutes, I don't use the pool that day. 
Right, a long post already! I'll leave it here for today...wishing all a good one :)


----------



## mzswizz

Expa-You were able to DTD in good times so now its the waiting game for you. Im also in the tww (two week wait).

AFM, Wow i didnt notice that I am 4dpo already. 3 more days before 7dpo. Time is just passing me by I see. Well we have been pretty busy lately. My niece turned 6 on saturday so we went to her birthday party. We also went shopping and visited my parents this weekend too. Finally the alarm system is working and connected so im happy about that also even though sometimes i forget to disarm the alarm before opening the door :dohh: DH gets paid on friday and he told me that we can schedule the doc's appt when he gets paid so im happy because i can see the doctor soon. Which means I will be closer to the end of my cycle. And atleast this month's cycle could probably be a test run for whatever the solution but we shall see. AF is due next week already. I cant even believe it. I tell you i really dont know where the time goes.


----------



## expatttc

Good grief, I'm finding myself googling every pre-pregnancy symptom I can find...glad to be able to share this wait with you Msz...


----------



## ChrissiK

I've been blogging on and off for the last 3 years (mainly about raising bilingual children and having a son with Asperger's Sydrome), but I just got my first blog-gig (albeit unpaid). I will be blogging for "Pregtastic", my favorite pregnancy podcast which I listened to religiously during my dog walks while TTC and even more so now!
If you haven't discovered them yet, they have some great episodes about all kinds of topics TTC and pregnancy. I highly recommend them!

I'm excited to blog for them, since it will add some credit to my writing resumee!
Just thought I'd share...


----------



## rjsmam

Hi everyone,

Sorry all Ive been lying low. Been stressful time. Our step sons mother announced that she is moving to England (we live in north of Scotland). Its a long story but she has moved 5 times in the last three or four years and each time ss has had to move schools. DH raised his concerns on the impact to ss last time and she promised it would be the last move for him. In our eyes its a mistake and certainly isnt a decision shes made with ss in mind. SS is part of our family who stays with us every wk end. As you can imagine dh is devastated although we will still do what we can to maintain the relationship.

Also just to add to the stress Ive just had a tiny bit of pink cm. Am hoping and praying that it doesnt lead to anything. I don't even know what to do if it does lead to bleeding as i don't have my first apmnt til next wk ...


x


----------



## mzswizz

Expa-What dpo are you currently on right now? Im on 6dpo today and i have been care free this cycle. No symptom spotting for me.

Chrissi-That sounds wonderful. Hows the pregnancy?

RJs-Hopefully everything is okay with you. Its normal to have spotting though especially if you have sex.


----------



## stuckinoki

Chrissi! How awesome :mrgreen: Congratulations, that'll be so neat to read!

rjsmam, :hugs: I don't know what else to say! I'm sure everything will be fine. I have read that some spotting is normal, especially if your body is producing extra progesterone [it can irritate the cervix] and cause a little spotting, same as having sex can! Good luck to you. I'll keep my fingers crossed that everything is fine.

I'm not doing much, still waiting to hear back from the job interview and still volunteering in the mean time. I'd really like a job, but we'll see. DH and I have been getting along really well recently...lots of spontaneous sex and more cuddling and kissing than I'm used to! lol


----------



## expatttc

Chrissi, congrats on the writing! I'll check out the blog. I used to do quite a bit of blogging as I traveled for work, but have stopped here in Moresby as I found myself slowly getting cynical. I'd love to get back to it. Since dh is Italian, we'll be raising the little ones bilingual as well, so I'm interested in a few aspects of your work!

Rjsmam, I'll send you good thoughts about the decisions made by your step son's mother, but I have heard many times of spotting like you've described being completely normal.

Mszwizz, I am not sure if I am 6 or 7 days past ovulation.

Maybe someone can help me figure that out? The details were:

Cycle day 13 - neg OPK test in am but loads of egg white cm in late afternoon/evening
Cycle day 14 - positive OPK test in am, still lots of cm through the day
Cycle day 15 - neg OPK test in am

Should I assume that I ovulated on Day 14 when I got the positive test (which would make me 7 days past), or Day 15? Do the OPKs go positive just before you ovulate, or when you ovulate?


----------



## stuckinoki

^^^^^
That's the reason that it's helpful to temp too.

Because after your first +OPK you ovulate within 12-48 hours. Unless you are charting your basal body temperature too, you won't ever know exactly when you ovulated [if you're temping you'll notice a temperature spike]

You ovulated either the 14th, 15th or 16th, unfortunately there's really no way to know for sure by just using OPKs.

GL!


----------



## expatttc

Hmmm....thanks for that Stuckinoki! I haven't been doing temp as DH doesn't want things to be too clinical yet, and i've read that I should take my temperature right away as soon as I'm awake. I don't think I can do that without waking him up! Also, I only have a normal digital thermometer -- and haven't been able to find one to do bbt in PNG. Will have to wait until next cycle at least then...


----------



## expatttc

So much for not drinking during the tww. I just posted on another thread, but will redo here as well... 

DH hasn't been supportive of me not having wine, as he is thinking I might be taking the ttc thing too seriously since it's early in our trying. I didn't really agree, and hadn't had anything, but also liked the idea of the 'drink till it's pink' club. 

So yesterday morning I took an early results pregnancy test and it was negative. Very negative, not a tinge of pink...so at the Canadian thanksgiving pool party we threw in the afternoon (happy thanksgiving by the way!!) over 8 hours, I had 3 glasses of wine. It felt great, relaxing, but this morning I find myself feeling guilty. 

So....a bit mixed. I felt good at the time, DH was happy he saw me so relaxed, and I had ensured the test was neg first. BUT would I do it again knowing how guilty I feel now? Not so sure...sigh.


----------



## stuckinoki

<------ I'm not sure why you would feel guilty? A glass or two of wine isn't going to give your potential baby fetal alcohol syndrome.... in fact most doctors will tell you that it's perfectly OK to have a glass of wine even while pregnant.

Not drinking during your 2ww is almost as ludicrous as not exercising during the 2ww. If it's a healthy pregnancy, there isn't a whole lot that you can do short of the big A that'll unstick that baby. You definitely shouldn't be altering your routines for the 2ww just yet.

Now I'm not saying that you should go out and drink a fifth of vodka in one sitting, but I am saying that it's a bit over the top to stop things that you would normally do on a daily basis for a baby that may or may not be in there yet....

I definitely wouldn't worry about a couple glasses of wine. Besides, red wine is good for your heart.


----------



## ChrissiK

Expattc - 
no worries about the alcohol at this stage! In the 2ww the egg travels down and gets its nutrient from the yolk sac. It's not connected to the mother's blood supply yet. But as soon as I got the BFP, I was more careful.
BTW: I had 3 glasses of champagne at the friends birthday party (quite a bit for me!) and got my BFP 1 week later! They say sometimes you don't like the taste of alcohol when you are pregnant (before you know it), but that was not the case for me! LOL


----------



## expatttc

Phew! Grazie ladies, feel better just reading that!


----------



## Hena

Hi everyone! I've been crazy busy with work and family, and it looks like you all have too, it's been so quiet in here!

Still no news from me, CD 72 (wow....bizarre) did another IC this morning and still negative, so I'll call the doctor tomorrow and demand an appt. Something is obviously really wrong, and I want a baby :sad2:

Happy thoughts going to all of you! :kiss:


----------



## mzswizz

Hena-Hoping you get everything solved and you start your AF.


----------



## stuckinoki

Oh Hena! Sorry lady! Doc can give you something to jump start your AF! Is this the first time you've had an unusually long cycle? Have they tested for PCOS?


----------



## rjsmam

hey ladies how you all doing? sorry for being neglectful - things have just been bit stressful

Hena - goodness 72 days!!? that's crazy and i'm sure you must be bewildered. hope you got an apmnt with the dr. perhaps stuckinoki's suggestion is worth pursuing to bring on af? :flow:

Mzswiss - how is your carefree cycle going? sounds like a good approach! :thumbup:

Stuckinoki - sounds like a relaxed and spontaneous cycle for you too - good luck! any news on your job front? :p

Expat - agree with the other ladies - a wee tipple would do no harm and would let you live a little :thumbup:

Chrissi - how are you feeling? is it true that the 2nd tri is the honeymoon period lol. exciting news about the blog. i will defo have a look/listen when i get a sec

Madrid - how are you hon? how is soy treating you (sorry if i'm behind) :flower:

Dusty - :hugs:

hoping i haven't missed anyone, if i have it's certainly not intentional! 

my minor spotting last wk passed thankfully - in reality it was just pink cm but had me alarmed. i had my first apmnt today which was rather uneventful -just loads of info to read & fill out & we need to consider our thoughts on downs screening before next apmnt next wk. i'm on holiday this wk for the schools hols which has been ace as i'm somewhat spewy - not looking forward to going back!!!


x


----------



## stuckinoki

You know, I had completely forgot that I had told you guys about the job! lol

No, I haven't heard anything yet. And at this rate by the time they get back to me about it I'll be packing up to leave Japan! lol

DH talked to his monitor and it looks like we're headed back to North Carolina as early as this coming March! I am SO EXCITED to go back to the states! lol We'll be able to do IVF and see a real fertility specialist :) I'm so excited, plus we'll be buying our first house and back near family and friends!

My toes tingle just thinking about it!


----------



## rjsmam

great news stuck - march is just round the corner :thumbup:


----------



## mzswizz

yay thats great news stucki...so happy that you two will be moving back to north carolina.

RJ-actually the carefree cycle is going great. Today i am on cd36/14dpo which means it's AF due date. And as you noticed I didnt symptom spot or test or anything this whole cycle. I just let the days roll on by so now just awaiting to see if AF is going to land.

AFM, AF due today. If she is coming she needs to come because I am going to a spa resort next weekend and I dont need her to be present when I go. I want to be able to enjoy my weekend next week. Also, got a job interview on Monday so excited about that too. Now that I think about it, since I been such a good girl this cycle maybe I should treat myself to a hpt you know just to confirm AF :rofl:


----------



## stuckinoki

I finally broke down and talked to a psychic!

She said:
*I see a POSITIVE TEST THIS OCT OR CONCEIVE THIS OCT OR GIVE BIRTH OCT OF 2012. I See a girl.* 

I told DH about it and he told me that he had been thinking that I was going to get my BFP this cycle!

FX that they're both right :)


----------



## mzswizz

was it a free reading or did you pay a psychic and oooohhhh that seems very interesting cant wait to see the resutls. Excited for you now


----------



## ChrissiK

Stuckinoki -

great news about the move back! Congrats. 
Are you drinking the Fertilitea? Had somebody from the FB group just report back to me that they got their BFP the first cycle they drank it... FXd for you!

Pregnancy here really sinking in - and sticking out! No more hiding that belly, I think. I have the second US in 2 weeks and we will try to peek for the gender. I am beyond excited!

Hope all is well with everybody!
Hena - did AF arrive by now?
Rismam - how is your bump?


----------



## stuckinoki

Chrissi, I am drinking the fertili-tea every day. It's kind of been messing with my cycle though! It's causing a higher estrogen reading making it nearly impossible to read an OPK :) LOL so we're kind of going at it blind this month!

I had like 6 positive OPKS! Ha ha ha . Hope there's not 6 beans in there!~
But the tea is so delicious, it's hard not to drink it daily!


----------



## mzswizz

Well AF is due today and there is no sign whatsoever that i can determine af or bfp. I took a test today and it was a bfn so im guessig its af and she is going to be late. CP is very high, soft, moist and all white cm. Im tryijg to figure out how is that if AF is suppose to come today. Maybe af is just going to be late.


----------



## expatttc

Hi ladies, my AF is due tomorrow, and it looks like I'll be getting it, as I have had spotting the past two days just like in my normal cycle, and this morning as well. CP is also still low, and not soft at all. I gave in and did a test a few days ago, but of course got a BFN! Just couldn't wait!

I'm going to Bangkok in a few weeks and will get a round of general tests done there and a pap to really get a good idea of how my system is doing. It will be just so much relief to see a doctor for a general check up! And a dentist! Yay!

I'll also keep a look out for the fertility tea in some of the expat supermarkets/pharmacies, and maybe, after being inspired stuckinoki, dust off and read my tarot cards today for fun and see when a magic bean might be on its way to us here in PNG. If you want me to read them for you too, just send a note and I'll try! I've never done anything like this via distance before, but it might be fun!


----------



## stuckinoki

OOOOOHhhhhhh!!!

Read mine! Read mine!

I used to have a deck but never really got into it! I'd love to have a reading though expatttc!


----------



## expatttc

Okeydokes - will do it right now :)


----------



## expatttc

Sorry if this is TMI for others! I don't know how to read them in depth, so I'll just let you know your cards stuckinoki, as they are laid -- then you can read into it as you like! 

:happydance:

I used five cards in a layout which is supposed to "bring clarity on a specific issue", and was thinking about you and your DH have a BFP as soon as possble. Each card, depending on its position, means something different to the issue, which I have indicated in the brackets. I then wrote the actual name/title of the card that I drew for you, and a brief descprition of the meaning of the card according to my deck (which is based on zen). So here we go!

First card (the issue) = Transformation
Info: Buddha, after years of seeking, finally gave up knowing there was nothing more he could do. That very night, he became enlightened. Transformation comes in its own time, and takes you from one dimension into another.

Second card (internal influence you can't see) = Completion
Info: Something absorbing your time and energy is being completed, which will be clearing the space for something new to begin. Celebrate both the end of the old, and the coming of the new.

Third card (external influence you are aware of) = Stress
Info: The quality of stress visits all of us, but perfectionists are particularly vulnerable to it. Do what you need to do to relax and put yourself out of its reach.

Fourth card (what is needed for resolution) = The Source
Info: When we thinking of being grounded or centered, it is the Source we are talking about, and the Source we can turn to for creativity. This card reminds us there is a vast reservoir of energy available within each of us, pure energy available and ready to give us what we need to accomplish something. So if you need inspiration or just want to rest, go to your Source -- it's waiting for you.

Fifth card (resolution / the understanding) = Slowing Down
Info: This card is represented by a turtle, and reminds us that we carry our home with us wherever we go. There is no need to seek shelter elsewhere; take time to let go of expectations you have about yourself or others and rest in the fullness of who you are right now, and what you have around you. By slowing down you make space for a new quality of calm and acceptance that you can generate all by yourself.


----------



## stuckinoki

That's actually pretty neat because it all makes sense! Considering we are both under a lot of stress at work [and we know it] And because we're military we don't have the access to care that we would like to have, so a lot of our real medical ttc intervention has to wait until we get back to the states, so we're slowing down and just going cycle to cycle now.

Thanks!


----------



## expatttc

:flower: My pleasure


----------



## mzswizz

That was a good reading. I want a reading now pick me pick me :haha: and update for you ladies, im officially late. Hope af doesnt decide to be two weeks late like she was earlier this year. But then again she can be so i can enjoy my spa weekend :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

Well 2 days late now and went to go buy a test and the dollar store didnt have any test :dohh:. Well I have noticed that I am having CM as if DH and I dtd, but we havent dtd in 2 days so it cant be the after result of that. I dont understand why im getting loads of creamy CM. I dont want to test just yet because im more nervous about getting a bfn. Im hoping its not going to do the same thing like it did in June which was be 2 weeks late. AF was due on thursday so by Monday if there is no AF, then I will buy a test and take a test. Hopefully it is a BFP and not a BFN because that would mean that maybe I ov'd late instead of what i expected. But I think I do ov on cd22 because when i temped and used an OPK, they both had ov on cd22. So i guess its pretty much the waiting game. Also atleast if i am pregnant, I am letting the hcg increase so i can get accurate results. But if i am pregnant I would be around 5 almost 6 weeks by now so i should be getting a bfp by now right?! Ugh hate when I say that and end up googling on the internet :dohh:


----------



## stuckinoki

Everybody gets creamy CM in the 2WW :) 
I usually get tons of it right before AF [sorry]

But through out all of my cycles [pregnancy or not] I always get Creamy.

AF
Sticky
Dry
Watery
Eggwhite
Creamy


That's the cycle of CM.

Get a test though! Hope it's a BFP


----------



## mzswizz

I'm going to test but i think it is just a late AF


----------



## expatttc

Hi Ladies, a bit of a frustrating past few days over here! 5 days of spotting before my AF showed up -- normally I get only 2, so I don't know what's going on...but its here, so that's that for this month. It's been disappointing as when I got it yesterday, I was out with DH and friends snorkeling and found it hard to be positive and upbeat...DH told me just to shake it out and move on as we know that it'll take some time. True, but still...

Mzswizz, I hope it's not the same for you and still have my fingers crossed for a BFP. Will do your reading right now, and send it on!


----------



## expatttc

mswizz, this is for you - same as before - I used five cards in a layout which is supposed to "bring clarity on a specific issue", and focused on when you can expect a BFP. 

Each card, depending on its position, means something different to the issue (in the brackets). Then there is the actual name/title of the card that I drew for you, and a brief description of the meaning of the card according to my deck.

First card (the issue) = The Burden
Info: You will never have the energy to be where you want to be until you release yourself from all the expectations you&#8217;ve gathered from others but now think are your own. Chances are they only exist in your own mind, but that doesn&#8217;t mean they can&#8217;t weigh you down. It&#8217;s time to lighten up, and send these burdens on their way.

Second card (internal influence you can't see) = Exhaustion
Info: Life isn&#8217;t a business to be managed, it&#8217;s a mystery to be lived. Be the person that has consciousness, not conscience. The difference is that conscience brings ready-made answers, which are mechanical. Let the exhaustion of this protection and predictability of actions go. Instead, rely on your consciousness and act more spontaneously. 

Third card (external influence you are aware of) = Politics
Info: Take a good look at yourself and see if you have been open and honest, or political (planned) in your expectations of yourself. What you see might be painful, but not as painful as continuing to deceive yourself. This doesn&#8217;t serve well your own interest or that of others.

Fourth card (what is needed for resolution) = Rebirth
Info: Whatever the space that you are in right now -- sleepy and depressed, or roaring and rebellious -- be aware that it will evolve into something new if you allow it. It is a time of growth and change.

Fifth card (resolution / the understanding) = Innocence
Info: If you drop knowledge - and within knowledge everything is included, your name, your identity, everything, because this has been given to you by others -- if you drop all of this, you will have a totally different quality to your being -- innocence. The innocence of a life well lived is not influenced by the expectations of others, but instead has the quality of wisdom and acceptance of the ever-changing wonder of life.

Lots of themes there of cycles / rebirth / new energy needed!!


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks. that totally sounds like me. when it comes to people, im the one who gives advice and take on their burden and drama, and the exhaustion is being exhausted from ttc. im going to take a test tomorrow so we shall see what happens.


----------



## Madrid98

I hope is good news mzswizz!!! Fx'd for you!!

I've started drinking the FertiliTea yesterday as it was cd1 for me. I'm not counting or anything this cycle. I just hope the tea will regulate the length of my cycles & if I get ewcm I'll use the opk's I have left. I'm not spending any more money in ttc unless is for a hpt & that won't happen soon either because I've got about 24 strips left & 2 cb digi. 
I got pregnant with my 2 children without all these things & the stress that comes with it & I'm hoping the same will happen now. If it's meant to happen it will but I'm so fed up with obsessing about something I can't control.
On another note, I've started what is called The 17 days diet. I've heard about it lately, check the videos in you tube and bought the book from amazon. I was already in diet mood but with pms wasn't easy to maintain. Anyway, today is day 1 of the 17 days in cycle 1. So far so good; missing my coffee with a bit of milk but that's all. We'll see how much I loose by the end of the cycle. Apparently it should be anything between 10 & 12 pounds. Sounds good to me!!! 

X


----------



## mzswizz

Well ladies i have a job interview today at 12pm and i am now 4 days late. I will test around 2 hrs from now or so because its not FMU.


----------



## ChrissiK

How exciting mzswizz! 
I'll be checking back for the news later on!!!


----------



## mzswizz

I might just buy the test today and test tomorrow because I went to the bathroom so many times already. It might be too diluted already.


----------



## Hena

hi everyone!!

Expat: sorry AF came, I totally understand how hard it is to feel upbeat, but it's still early so try not to let it get you down too much. Remember, baby making should be fun :winkwink: If you have the time, I'd love to have you read my cards, too! I could use come cosmic guidance. (ps happy belated Thanksgiving...I worked all day this year and pretended it wasn't happening except for a quick call to my mum...holidays away are hard for me, esp. ones that DH has never celebrated. I hope you had a nicer one)

Mzswizz: fingers crossed for you!!!! for the job and a bfp!!! What an exciting time.

Stuckinoki: eeek! You must be soooo excited to be going home! What a relief it will be to have proper medical attention. Let's see, if you get your BFP this month, you'll be 5 months pg when you fly, perfect!

Dusty: How are you doing? I remember you said you want to try ttc again asap, are you feeling up to it?

Madrid: I hope that tea works for you. I think it's a good idea to go as stress-free as possible. I'm sure your DH will appreciate it too. 

RJ: glad to hear the pink was nothing to worry about. How's the ms? Any visible bump yet?

Chrissi: GL at the next US! Can't wait to hear how the bean is doing. Have you been out shopping for lovely maternity clothes? 

AFM.............well, still nothing. I haven't tested since the last time I posted in here, but I finally have a dr's apt for tomorrow morning. DH is coming with me which is wonderful, but I'm still an absolute bundle of nerves. I just have this looming feeling of dread that she will either tell me I'm pregnant (unlikely I know, but some women don't get a bfp until their 2nd trimester, so possible) or more likely she'll tell me something is dreadfully wrong with me and I can never have children. DH has been amazing through all of this, but I know he's nervous too. UGH I can't wait for 9:30am to come. Only 12 hours and I'll be in the waiting room.


----------



## Hena

Oh, and btw, I just counted and it's CD 78 today. YIKES! The longest cycle I'd ever had since AF started when I was 11 was 40 days. Wowzers. Someone asked if I'd been tested for PCOS, and the short answer is yes, but that was a year ago. Does anyone know if it can appear out of the blue?


----------



## rjsmam

wowsers Hena - that's tough... am sure this is a one off freaky cycle... hope the dr has some answers for you - lovely that your supportive dh is going with you..... i don't know about pcos but i guess it's something your dr should consider re testing you for. have they beta tested at all?

oh and the ms is awful!!!! :sick: bring on 2nd tri.. another apmnt on wed.. hoping for a scan date soon. i am expanding in the middle & it's getting harder to hide... am hoping that they don't just find pies! :haha:



x


----------



## expatttc

Hena - Happy Belated Thanksgiving to you too, and here's your reading! I hope it brings you some distraction at least before your appointment. 

Regarding the layout, same as for the rest of our gang, I used five cards which are supposed to "bring clarity on a specific issue", and focused on information on what&#8217;s going on with your cycle. 

Each card, depending on its position, means something different to the issue (in the brackets). Then there is the actual name/title of the card that I drew for you, and a brief description of the meaning of the card according to my deck.

First card (the issue) = The Miser
Info: We can create a fortress around ourselves, clinging to possessions and accumulating things we feel we need. This card challenges us to look at what we feel we possess that is so valuable it needs to be protected so dearly. Whatever you are holding on to, whether it be a belief or an heirloom, loosen your grip and feel the freedom and expansiveness that sharing and being open to change can bring.

Second card (internal influence you can't see) = Celebration
Info: You are becoming more open and available to opportunities that are here to celebrate in life, but you can&#8217;t schedule these moments or rely on outside circumstances to bring change. Don&#8217;t bother to live life on a calender, rather enjoy your life as it unfolds. Remember to be wise, but also remember that you can&#8217;t schedule fun.

Third card (external influence you are aware of) = Moment to Moment
Info: We are being challenged to move away from our preoccupations with other spaces and times, and need to stay alert to what is happening in the here and now. Be available to what comes your way, as it comes. And don&#8217;t worry if you stumble or fall - pick yourself up, carry on and learn from your experience.

Fourth card (what is needed for resolution) = Creativity
Info: Be open to what wants to be expressed within you. True creativity does not belong to us, but we can channel it. It is the quality that you can allow yourself to bring and put forward to any activity you are undertaking. Everyone needs to be creative in different ways - not everyone is a painter, or a dancer, but everyone can be creative. Whatsoever you do, if you do it joyfully, lovingly, if you give something growth, it is divine and creative.

Fifth card (resolution / the understanding) = Guidance
Info: The truth of your own deepest being is trying to show you where to go right now, and when this card appears it means you can trust the inner guidance you are being given. It speaks in whispers and sometimes we don&#8217;t know if we can hear it clearly, but know that if you follow this inner guide, you will feel more whole, more integrated, as if you&#8217;re moving outwards from the centre of your being; you will carry yourself where you need to go.


It&#8217;s interesting that we have all gotten such different cards!


----------



## Hena

Thank you so much, expat! It really speaks to me and to many facets of my life right now. It gave me some comfort when I got home from the doctor's too, which I REALLY needed.

So yeah, that feeling of forboding I had was well-warrented. Thank God DH was with me or I would have totally lost it. The doctor did an US and found a super thin endometreum(ca. 3mm) and over 15 follicles on each ovary, WAY too many appearantly. She went from a face of "I'll do this to humour you" to "something is seriously wrong here" which sent me into the early stages of a panic attack (averted by DH holding my hand--again, thank God he was with me). 

So she gave me some meds to jump start AF, then wants me to come in 3-5 days after I see the first drop of blood, not even full flow because she said that might never happen, and start blood work for hormonal monitoring. Then I'll go in a week later and have another US and more tests and see whether I'm really ovulating, and what we can do. She's leaning toward a diagnosis of PCOS even though she checked me for cysts a year ago before we started ttc and didn't find any. The whole thing is confusing, but at least she is taking my fertility seriously and pushing forward without question even though it hasn't been a whole year yet.

At the moment I'm just feeling broken and depressed though. I want a baby so badly and I know we'll be amazing parents. I just want to curl up in a cozy blanket all day and cry. I want my mum and my best friend to hand me tissues and cuddle up with me. I suddenly feel so isolated and lonely, I don't know what to do wîth myself. How am I supposed to concentrate on work today? At least I have a few hours before my first lesson so I can try and pull myself together. 

Thanks again for the reading, expat. I think part of it has to do with redirecting some of my energy to my passions rather than holding fast to the secruity of my current job and living situation so I think I will try to buoy myself up a bit by looking to our non-child related future.

Sorry for the essay, ladies. I can't tell you how thankful I am that I have this forum to come to, and especially this thread where I know you all understand.


----------



## stuckinoki

Hena, I'm sorry that you're going through this, but I'm glad that you're finally getting some answers. :hugs: I know you'll be an awesome mom, and I know that you will have that chance, even if it takes a little longer!

UPDATE! UPDATE! UPDATE! UPDATE! UPDATE! UPDATE! UPDATE! UPDATE!

I GOT THE JOB!
HQ called this morning and I go in tomorrow to start my security clearance! Hooray! It'll still be another 2 months or so until I actually start working, but at least I've got something to look forward to now :mrgreen:


----------



## Hena

Congrats Stuckinoki!!! I hope this means your last few months in Japan will be a lot happier. Hehe, imagine if you love this job so much you don't want to leave?


----------



## stuckinoki

I do love my job, but I can do it for way more money in the states so I don't think this job will hinder my desire to leave this island! It will however pay me more than volunteering does :)


----------



## Hena

I just got off Skype with my parents. I was so happy they rang, and just tearfully told them the whole situation with DH's help. They are super supportive and I know they desperately want a grandchild but they just comforted us. I'm glad we told them. Then they told us my great-grand aunt passed away yesterday :cry: she was 103 so I know we shouldn't be shocked but she's always been a huge part of my life and obviously being away makes it sting all the more. I need chocolate.


----------



## stuckinoki

Ugh. I want chocolate too!

Stupid diet! I need to get pregnant, so I can eat whatever the heck I want!


----------



## Hena

stuckinoki said:


> Ugh. I want chocolate too!
> 
> Stupid diet! I need to get pregnant, so I can eat whatever the heck I want!

Any diet that cuts out chocolate wouldn't be an option for me. I'd rather be fat and happy :haha:


----------



## stuckinoki

Ugh. I really really want something good and chocolatey now.

Thanks Hena! I blame you!


----------



## Hena

stuckinoki said:


> Ugh. I really really want something good and chocolatey now.
> 
> Thanks Hena! I blame you!

Sorry!!! :blush: 

New line of thought: think how sexy and fit you'll feel when you DON'T cave!:thumbup:


----------



## stuckinoki

Ha ha ha!

So maybe I should share my picture.....
What do you think ladies. Check it out!!!

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/772198-theres-definitely-something-test.html

This may be it girls!!


----------



## mzswizz

I see a line on the test stucki!!! GL i might just test today just to see what might happens.


----------



## ChrissiK

Oh Hena,
I'm so sorry to hear - I hope this will get resolved. At least the doc is now on your side and ready to get into action - you will get AF and can work on regular cycles again. You could have waited a lot longer just amounting follicles! FXd this will jump-start a fertile phase!


Stuckinoki... I am still full of hope for you and this test looks good! Let's see whether Fertilitea works its magic for you, too!! 
Can't wait for the next update...

ESPECIALLY from YOU, mzswiss. Go test already, I am bursting with expectation!!!! (I checked here this morning only to realize that it's still night in FL! LOL)

No new here, we are about to buy a house and move, so I am packing boxes and I have to be real careful. The other day my lower back complained all night afterwards!
As for the cute maternity clothes... not here. Just wearing baggy clothes that still fit. I just can't get myself to spend money on clothes I will only wear another 4-6 months and then never again...


----------



## mzswizz

Yay for you Chrissi!! And right now its raining so I cant go buy a test at the moment. I will give it another hour before buying a test and trying to hold my wee right now so good luck to me with that :haha: I already got to go to the bathroom :rofl: I think its the test mentality :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

i ended up testing today with the dollar store brand and it was a bfn again


----------



## ChrissiK

Oh mzswizz - bummer! How reliable are those tests? How many days dpo are you?


----------



## mzswizz

I dont know how reliable those tests are and currently I am around 19dpo. But i know for a fact im 5 days late.


----------



## Madrid98

I can definitely see the line stuckinoki even though I'm on my iPhone. It looks just like the very first one I did @ 9dpo. It was faint but there. I'm sure it'll get darker by tomorrow. How many dpo are you?

Sorry mzswizz about the bfn but 5 days late is a long time. Can't understand what's going on there!!

Hena so sorry about the news but at least the docs are helping you now so you know you're in good hands. Enjoy your chocolate. I'm like stuckinoki & can't have any on my diet. 

This month I'm taking only the fertiliTea & not doing anything at all so I feel super relaxed. Waiting for my dh to come back from his trip. Can't wait to see him again. 
My diet is going well so far. Don't know if I told you but I've started the 17 days diet & so far so good. Having fish tonight. I feel a bit hungry but it's worth it so I don't care. 
Very busy with uni stuff & work. Trying to get a grant to work @ my uni. Pray I'll get it. 

Chrissik some of the maternity clothes aren't that expensive. It depends where you buy. Also some are fit to be used after pregnancy. 

X


----------



## mzswizz

Madrid-Im thinking either I ovulated late or the tests arent sensitive enough or it could be both issues. I heard that the dollar store brand is as sensitive as the doc's brand which isnt really that good because when I was pregnant the last time, CB digi was detecting and the doc's test wasnt. They ended up having to do a blood test to determine I was pregnant.


----------



## rjsmam

Hena - so sorry you are going through this. sounds like your dr is taking it seriously & hopefully jump starting af will get things back on track for you - glad you have a follow up apmnt. your dh sounds like a gem too & you will be great parents without a doubt - it will all fade into the background as soon as your babe is in your arms!

Stuck - CONGRATS on the job!!! and eagerly await your next test!!!

mzswiss - bummer about the bfn but maybe you did ov later?

chrissi - moving house is soooo stressful in my experience - hope you aren't doing too much!!

madrid - hope the fertile tea works wonders for you - glad to hear your feeling relaxed - perfect bfp making conditions! and well done on the diet

expat - love reading all your readings - so kind of you to type all that up for everyone!

dusty - :hugs:

no news here really... it's cold, wet and miserable in north of scotland. have another apmnt for blood tests etc tomorrow and am hoping i might get out of my business trip next wk..... although i am excited about trip to Paris next wk end!! :happydance:



x


----------



## mzswizz

Im thinking I ov'd later so it doesnt matter. Hopefully i caught the egg this month.


----------



## Madrid98

Mzsizz & stuckinoki, any update? Keep checking to see if you've tested again. 

X


----------



## mzswizz

Have not tested yet. I will wait until after cd50 to try and test because the longest cycle i had was 2 weeks late. So it came on cd50 so i am going to wait it out for now. So far i think the only difference is my cervix is probably closed now because when we dtd the soldiers didnt stay up today. I have been leaking ever since sorry tmi.


----------



## Madrid98

I think you're probably pregnant but maybe you O later and that's why isn't still showing in the hpt. Fx'd for you mzswizz!!! Last month it was rjsman turn and I hope this month is stuckinoki and your's.


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks Madrid. I am hoping im pregnant too and i just OV'd late. Im just hoping its our time.


----------



## rjsmam

amazing will power mzswiss!!!! hoping it pays off big style for you!

stuck - also hoping and praying for your good news too!



x


----------



## mzswizz

thanks rj


----------



## stuckinoki

No new updates. I swear I'm still seeing really really faint lines, but when I take apart the FRER, it's just the indent/antibody strip.

Unfortunately I think that those faint positives were just faulty tests. I'm not getting my hopes up or even testing again this cycle.

I tested this morning and BFN, plus I'm really, really crampy and really really gassy so I expect AF is well on her way.


----------



## mzswizz

stucki-you're not out until AF shows her face


----------



## stuckinoki

I HAD A CHANGE OF HEART AND TESTED AGAIN WITH 4 DIFFERENT BRANDS!!! [the check out girl looked at me like I was crazy when I paid! lol] 

*OMG I'M ONLY 9DPO!!!!! EEEEEEKKKKKK*

I know blue dye are notorious for evaps but the pictures were taken at the 5 minute mark!!! 

I have to believe these are positives because it's too hard to believe that 3 different brands can give me false positives at the same time!!


Tell me what you think, because I'm trying really really hard not to get excited!!!

Exhibit A [Clear Blue Easy]
https://i53.tinypic.com/2n21v6h.jpg

Exhibit B [Early Result Blue Dye]
https://i56.tinypic.com/eai6uv.jpg

Exhibit C [EPT Early Response]
https://i54.tinypic.com/2ecq3j9.jpg

Exhibit D [FRER] *I don't actually see anything on the FRER*
https://i52.tinypic.com/33pfwyd.jpg


----------



## ChrissiK

Stuckinoki - it looks PPPOOOOOOSSSSSIIIIIITTTTTTIIIIVVVVEEEE!!!!!!!!
Especially for 9dop!
Your first test looks exactly like my BFP at 11 dpo!
This might be it, girlfriend!


----------



## stuckinoki

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!

OMG, I hope soooo!!! 


You know, this means my psychic was right!


----------



## rjsmam

sooooooooooo excited for you!!!!!!!!!! looks soooooooo promising especially for 9dpo!!!!

can't wait to see Exhibit E !



x


----------



## stuckinoki

I'm just a little concerned that FRER isn't picking anything up.

But the more I think about it, the more I remember that in ALL of my previous pregnancies, the blue dye tests were ALWAYS the first to look positive....I never got a +FRER until 14dpo with any of them.

Hopefully this is it!

I've been crampy, metallic taste in my mouth, congested, stuffy/runny nose, tingly nipples and gassier than usual. Hopefully those are good, non AF symptoms.


----------



## ChrissiK

Sorry - need to vent!

Last night I was at choir and one of the tenors, a doctor, said "Looks like its not much longer for you!". When I said I had quite a bit more time, he stated "You look about 24 weeks". But I am only 18!

So this morning, I am totally self-conscious. Do I look too big? Am I fat? Did I eat too many cookies (I sure had my share every day!). Instead of a woman with a cute bump I see a walrus in the mirror. 

I know you would all be super-happy about a bump - what ever size. I don't want to be ungrateful, I just feel so bad right now. I have nobody else to vent with, so thanks for listening!


----------



## stuckinoki

ChrissiK said:


> Sorry - need to vent!
> 
> Last night I was at choir and one of the tenors, a doctor, said "Looks like its not much longer for you!". When I said I had quite a bit more time, he stated "You look about 24 weeks". But I am only 18!
> 
> So this morning, I am totally self-conscious. Do I look too big? Am I fat? Did I eat too many cookies (I sure had my share every day!). Instead of a woman with a cute bump I see a walrus in the mirror.
> 
> I know you would all be super-happy about a bump - what ever size. I don't want to be ungrateful, I just feel so bad right now. I have nobody else to vent with, so thanks for listening!

I highly doubt that you look fat my dear! :hugs: 
That guy is a douche bag....what does he know anyway?

Pregnancy is a beautiful thing! You're growing a whole other life in your belly! Embrace everything that comes with it!


----------



## Madrid98

Those look great for 9dpo stckinoki!!! I'm sure you'll get a darker one tomorrow!! So exciting!!!


----------



## mzswizz

Stucki!!!! It looks positive to me!!! 

AFM, i am officially a week late eeekkk im excited. I dont want to get my hopes up though but im starting to get hopeful.


----------



## Hena

Hey everyone.
Congrats Stuck, it looks good!
FX's for you, too mzswizz!!!

Chrissi, I was asked months ago whether I'm pg and I obviously wasn't even close; some people are just insensitive idiots, try to brush it off. You and your bump are beautiful!

afm, I'm slowly getting used to living without hope. I hate it, but I have to accept reality at some point. I guess we're not even technically ttc anymore since we know there's no hope, more like ntnp? Or just exisiting like an elderly couple who are past childing bearing years. On the bright side, I'm od'ing on caffeine every morning and getting buzzed on Neuwein every evening, and we're going to Leukerbad for our anniversary since there's no reason to avoid the thermal baths any more :happydance: We've been very happily married for nearly five amazing years without kids. The only thing really missing is a dog!


----------



## mzswizz

Hena you cant give up just yet. I know ttc has its ups and downs and it can cause alot of stress and heartache but stay strong. I go through the same feelings every month and we have dogs :haha: You never know how to tough the road is until you get on it yourself. And once you on it, you either have the chance to just pull over and give up or ride until you reach your destination and use that gps for help if you need to :haha: I go through the ups and downs each month that Im not pregnant ever since the miscarriage. DH and I have been together for almost 6 years and we had one m/c. So as you can tell, Im pretty much in the same boat as you except we only been married for 2 yrs. I believe that when the time is right, we will all receive our blessings. Its just the fact that we dont know when thats putting a damper on our spirit. But every day that we are alive is another day we can try. :hugs:


----------



## Madrid98

Aw Hena don't give up so soon. I have a friend from another app in my phone who was told just 4 weeks ago she had no chances to conceive and that she had many follicles in her ovaries but not moving from there. She was expecting her surgery date and now she's 5 weeks pregnant. You really never know. Believe me, even in the most perfect or impossible circumstances pregnancy can occur so never give up!:hugs:


----------



## stuckinoki

Hena, I'll send my dachshund to borrow! She snuggles and gives kisses, and sleeps on your pillow at night.


----------



## mzswizz

My mini pinscher is super affectionate. She refuses to move anywhere until she gets rubbed and played with.


----------



## Madrid98

Stuckinoki have you tested today? :test:


----------



## stuckinoki

https://i56.tinypic.com/2n021xh.jpg

https://i51.tinypic.com/xfqic1.jpg

https://i54.tinypic.com/1zzs0om.jpg

I took a digital and it said Not Pregnant, so I don't know if these are all evaps or what :(


----------



## mzswizz

Maybe the digi just not picking up the levels yet.


----------



## Madrid98

I can definitely see it!!!! And I'm in my phone!!! Congratulations are in order. The digi is less sensitive so just ignore it for now & test tomorrow again. So excited for you stuckinoki!!!!!

Mzswizz how are Hun? Any news? Have you tested?


----------



## mzswizz

I have not tested yet but.........i am 8 days late for AF still. alot of creamy stretchy cm, constipated, all i want to eat is pasta, and i cant drink cranberry juice even though I love it. 6 more days before testing. I just hope this is it.


----------



## Madrid98

It has to be for you as well mzswizz!! There's no other reason to be so late!! Arghhhh


----------



## mzswizz

Well i remember when AF decided to show 2 weeks late at cd50 so thats why Im still a little skeptical of it all because I tested when I was late and then when i was on cd48, i went to the doct and did blood test and on cd49, the results were negative and then on cd50, AF decided to show. Throughout the whole process, I was getting negative HPTs which I gotten after a few days passed with late AF. So Im feeling like its repeating itself. But I am going to wait until cd50, and if nothing still then I will test. FXed its going to be a BFP this time and that would mean a June baby.


----------



## Madrid98

No af is a good sign anyway! Hope you'll have a June baby too. I'm going for the July baby this time as I already have a June baby :winkwink:


----------



## mzswizz

I looked on an online due date calculator and most say my due date would be june 21st which is the day before my friend's birthday. Im just trying to hope for the best but its time where im starting to give up and say its AF i know it is.


----------



## Madrid98

21st June is my ds birthday! 

Don't give up; you never give up!!!:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks Madrid. I guess its just the fact that days are passing by and i dont know whats going on. Im just hoping that i get a bfp


----------



## Hena

mzswizz, that sounds like what I went through the whole month of September! I'm sure you'll have much better news though!!! You're so patient, I'm impressed. 
btw, June 21 is my mother's bday, the first day of summer AND the longest day of the year, it's great day to have a birthday!!!

stuckinoki, even I can see the line, and I'm line blind ;-) it looks really good!!! 

Madrid, how are you faring with the relaxed approach? How's the diet going? 

RJ, is this your Paris weekend? Hope you're having a good time if so!!! And that the darm ms stays in check!

Chrissi, how are you feeling? Take good care of that lovely bump!!!

Expat, where are you hiding??

Dusty, lots of hugs as always. I hope the dr said it's okay to go ahead and start trying if that's what you want to do. :hugs:

I want to thank you for all of your support, how can I be a little dark cloud with encouragement like that? I showed DH and he LOVED the GPS anaolgy! :haha: I feel better today after reading those messages. I started the pills that should jump-start AF yesterday, so in about a week I'll (hopefully) be back in the game. In the meantime, we're having lots and lots of rehearsal BD :rolf: I have to admit it's kind of nice to be able to get up and walk around or have a bath when we're done, too. SOooooo my outlook is slowly moving back to normal. It's a good thing, dark and gloomy don't really fit well into my character.


----------



## stuckinoki

https://i51.tinypic.com/24zllbp.jpg

I got my BFP this morning; and now I'm stressing out that it's just going to be another miscarriage :( 

It was all well and good when I *thought* there was a line, but now that there's ACTUALLY another line there, I'm terrified!


----------



## ChrissiK

Congratulations Stuckinoki!
Great news and FXd this is a sticky bean!
Did you have a pattern in the former mcs or where they at different times?
I really hope you don't freak yourself our too much, that's not good for the bean!

Rejoice right now - did you tell DH yet?


----------



## stuckinoki

DH left on deployment this morning. I did not tell him because I didn't want him to worry about me, while he should be focused on his job.

With all the other pregnancies I never got a BFP before 14dpo and the line never progressed....so it was just a faint faint line for about a week and then I'd start bleeding. I am crossing my fingers that getting my BFP this early is a good sign that something is different this time.


----------



## mzswizz

Congrats Stucki!!! Unfortunately i got a BFN this morning. Maybe I need to take some of that tea seeing that Stucki got her BFP!!!


----------



## mzswizz

ok im think im really seeing things thats not there. I THINK i see a line but im not sure :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20111022_100950.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 6









inverted.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mzswizz

here's clearer pictures...i think :haha:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20111022_102924.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 6









inverted.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Madrid98

OMG!!!! 2 BFP'S in one day!!!! Congratulations both of you!!! Of course I can see the line mzswizz!!!!:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:


----------



## mzswizz

i am going to hold out until next thursday to test again. Hopefully if this is a bfp, it should be darker then.


----------



## Madrid98

If it isn't a bfp then the test is faulty because the line is pink and definitely there mzswizz! So happy for you!! I guess the relaxed approach has worked. 

X


----------



## mzswizz

i too was seeing pink in color but i was like it couldnt be maybe its just an evap and since its so faint it looks pink even though that sounds kinda crazy but i guess im just trying to prepare if it is faulty. I got 2 more tests left though. I went to walmart and bought a 2 pack wit 1 free test inside so a 3 pack for $8.46 in total what a bargain especially for FRER.


----------



## mzswizz

is it just me or the line is darker now?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20111022_120143.jpg
File size: 8.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## ChrissiK

I ssssseeeeeeeee a line mzswizz!!!!!!!!

The longer you wait the darker it will get BUT don't torture us too long! LOL

You have NO signs of AF approaching, right? Sounds VERY promising like a late ovulation to me!


----------



## mzswizz

Yes no signs of AF and now i am getting sharp pains in my lower abdomen right before i took the test. I am thinking that it was late ovulation which is why I am getting late AF and faint line now. Im assuming im early in the pregnancy.


----------



## Madrid98

Definitely darker than before mzswizz!!!:thumbup:


----------



## mzswizz

yay and usually evaps leave but it still hasnt left and I tested around 7 or 8am yay. I checked online on a pregnancy calculator and it says I am 5+1. I didnt know I was still so early. I thought I was a few weeks ahead thats why i was freaking out and saying if i was, it should be detected by now and in reality i was testing since 4+3 :dohh: it was probably still early especially if I ovulated late, then its earlier than 4+3 when i tested which makes alot of sense.


----------



## Madrid98

So nice to see your new ticker mzswizz!!

Hena the diet is going better than expected. I've already lost some weight even though it's only being 5 days since I started (today is my 6th). I love the things I'm allowed to eat and the recipes are simply delicious. 
I've been keeping myself busy with uni and a work placement grant I've applied for. Fx'd I'll get it. I guess I'll find out soon.

XX


----------



## stuckinoki

mzswizz!!

THAT IS MOST FREAKING DEFINITELY, WITHOUT A DOUBT, A HUGE HUGE HUGE BFP!!!!

CONGRATULATIONS! I'M HELLA JEALOUS THAT YOURS IS SO DARK!
STOP WORRYING AND TELL YOUR DH :MRGREEN:


----------



## mzswizz

Stucki-when dh came home and showed him the test, it was a without a doubt 2nd pink line and all he could do was smile and was like wait to test again. But we are taking it day by day because this is the week i had a m/c last time but i got faith thats this is a sticky bean.


----------



## Hena

:yipee: MEGA congrats mzswizz and stucki!!!! :wohoo:

Praying for a H&H 9 months for both of you! Try to just relax and be happy, it's the best thing for your growing beans.


----------



## stuckinoki

Not stuckinoki.

I'm bleeding. Bright BRIGHT red blood with clots, killer cramps and I'm gushing like somebody severed my vagina artery.

It's still at least 3-4 days too early for AF even on my shortest of cycles, so I guess I'm having another chemical pregnancy.

I feel like crying.
How is it possible for me to have SIX miscarriages in the past 1.5 years with ABSOLUTELY NO MEDICAL REASONS BEHIND IT :(

DH and I both check out perfect.

I don't think I'm going to be around for a while. I really just need to be alone right now and there's no sense bumming everybody out with my crappy mood.

Congratulations mzswizz. I hope that you've got yourself a sticky bean in there.


----------



## ChrissiK

Oh stuckinoki - I'm so sorry to hear. Go hibernate, we understand - but be assured you are in our thought! 
Lots of love!


----------



## Hena

:hugs: stuckinoki :hugs: I'm devastated for you. Thank God you're going back to the States soon so you can get some real answers. 
We'll be thinking of you.


----------



## mzswizz

:hugs: stucki. you're in our prayers


----------



## mzswizz

this is how yesterday's test looks inside the case
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20111023_154732.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## rjsmam

stuck - i wish i had some clever words that could make you feel at least a bit better but there are no words. take you time honey & know we're thinking of you :hugs: :flow:



mzswiss - fab BFP! huge congrats - has it sunk in?!? :haha:





x


----------



## Madrid98

Stuckinoki I'm so sorry!! I really don't understand why these things happen to us but, like Hena said, I'm sure you'll get help once you go back to the States. You're in my thoughts and prayers.:hug:

@ Chrissi: could you please tell me if you experienced stronger O pain while having the FertiliTea? I had O pain yesterday as I was getting in bed and right now as I type this is happening again. I wonder if it's the tea.:shrug:

rjsman nice to see you around here! Nearly 10wks, how lovely!!!

XX


----------



## rjsmam

hey madrid how are you doing? hoping this ov is The One for you! 


x


----------



## Madrid98

I hope it holds until Tuesday as my dh is coming back from the business trip then. With my luck it'll happen earlier than ever before and I'll miss my chance another cycle.


----------



## rjsmam

Madrid98 said:


> I hope it holds until Tuesday as my dh is coming back from the business trip then. With my luck it'll happen earlier than ever before and I'll miss my chance another cycle.

oh that'd be a bummer - but tuesday is right round the corner! hold that eggie ovaries :haha:


----------



## expatttc

Stuckinoki, I'm sorry. Sending loads of thoughts from over here across the pond, and I know how much you must be looking forward to getting somewhere where you have more consistent care. I understand your need to hibernate. I've also stepped back these past few days just to think about this whole journey. I know that it's early for me, but because of the spotting I get before my period, I want to get checked out...for progesterone, cysts, the works. I haven't even been able to get a pap test in 2 years, which freaks me out. I was supposed to be in Bangkok this week for work, but due to the flooding all will be postponed for at least another week. No. Matter. What. I want to get the pap done, and at least an ultrasound to see if everything is working and to know if my cervix is tilted (my moms was, and they say that can be a reason for spotting pre AF). The timing should be just after i've O'd though, so I don't know if they can even do a pap if you're TTC and it's post your ovulation? 
I also wanted to tell you all that right before I got my AF I got a ridiculously faint bfp, just a whisper of a line, and it was there (no worries mzswizz, it was as my af was due, I wasn't late at all, and a test the next day was negative). I didn't write about it earlier as I thought I was just seeing things. Then of course I got my period, which came after longer spotting than usual, and lasted with spotting longer than usual as well, and all these thoughts came into my head about chemical pregnancy. 
From now on, I'm not testing before my AF is due, no matter what the tests say about sensitivity...I just think it's more stressful than useful, and I want to be able to create a calm, happy and healthy environment for when the little bean decides to stick.
Madrid 98, good luck to hold out till dh comes home! I'm doing the opposite -- trying to ensure that I ovulate before I have to leave to make sure we get some time together so we don't have to dtd on the way to the airport!!


----------



## ChrissiK

Madrid -
yes, it seemed like the tea generally increased ovulation (in both ovaries) and ovulation pain. I ovulated twice with it - once earlier than usual and once later (which is when we caught the egg). So still good chances of this being your lucky month!


----------



## dusty_sheep

Hena said:


> Dusty, lots of hugs as always. I hope the dr said it's okay to go ahead and start trying if that's what you want to do. :hugs

Thank you so much for thinking of me.:hugs:

Basically, I was supposed to wait for AF once, then I'd be allowed to start over again. Thing is, however, I still have pregnancy hormones in me, so the doc advised me to wait another cycle before I start the clomid again. I'm cd 7 today, so quite a few days before I can start over again.

Stuckinoki - I'm very very sorry you have to go through all this. That one miscarriage really knocked me down in a way I never would have expected it to be like. And I am still having a tough time, I must say. I don't even want to imagine how 6 miscarriages must feel!:hugs: No one deserves that.:cry: It's okay to take time off and cry. But don't forget, it's also okay to come here and cry. I really hope and pray that very soon, you will get a sticky bean.

Good luck everyone, and welcome expatttc:flower:

PS: I can't order the wonder tea, unfortunately, but I do take supplements and stuff, hoping that'll be okay and not counteract with the clomid


----------



## mzswizz

Sooo I took the ticker down just until I confirm at the doctor. I dont know I just want to be sure.


----------



## Madrid98

Did you test again mzswizz? is it darker?


----------



## mzswizz

The line is still faint. But I dont think I poas long enough


----------



## mzswizz

Well I tested today and the line is still faint. I dont think that i poas long enough neither. But even if i didnt i would think that it would atleast be a little bit darker. I dont know, Im starting to think maybe it was a evap or just a faulty test :shrug:


----------



## Madrid98

Have you been to the doctors to get a test from them? I guess it's normal to be faint as you are quite early still. Mine weren't very dark straight away either.

X


----------



## mzswizz

I have to wait until DH's next paycheck which is next month on the 4th. Im thinking it was an evap :cry: Took a test not too long ago and i only see one line oh well i guess back to awaiting AF.


----------



## mzswizz

Well i put the info in the pregnancy tests forum and everyone is saying that Saturday's test is a definate bfp and i shouldnt worry if i get a negative because its early in the pregnancy and just wait out because my levels could just be increasing slowly or im still early in the pregnancy. So my mind is put to ease because EVERYONE is saying the first test is positive. So i can be either 4+4 or 5+4 today.


----------



## stuckinoki

mzswizz: Is there a planned parenthood or Christan center near you? Usually they have free pregnancy tests and they'll help you figure it out.

Your tests all look positive to me, honestly by the lightness of the lines I'd say you're closer to 4 weeks than 6....

If you can't pee long enough try to pee in a cup, put the test in for 10 seconds [1 Mississippi, 2 mississippi, 3 mississippi etc] and then lay it flat somewhere and let it do it's thing.

That's how I take all of my tests now, because I don't trust my urine stream! lol


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Ugh ladies, I'm still getting faint positives on the stupid tests but I thought the cramps were going to kill me during work today. My doc kept asking me if I was ok because I was pale and sweating from the pain.

I am still bleeding really heavily so even though the test is semi positive, I know for sure it's over.

I'm still in shock. I'm so freaking angry right now....not sure at who or what...I just know I'm mad.

A kid at work today at lunch was talking about how he thinks his new girlfriend might be pregnant and how he wasn't ready for a baby and blah blah blah....I couldn't take it. I literally ran out of the room, because I can't handle hearing about babies and people getting pregnant....it's like a big raw wound that people keep rubbing salt in...

I thought I was going to power through this like I usually do, but I feel like crap, and DH isn't home to cry to wither :( This sucks :/


----------



## mzswizz

Yes everyone is saying the tests are positive so i know i just have to be pregnant. I dont think i can trust the urine stream either lol i will dip from now on. I also think i ov'd late which would put me at 4+5 todays not 5+5 i just cant find a ticker to have the correct time frame :duh: 

:hugs: to you because i feel your pain. I went through the same thing when i m/c and then my sister fell pregnant right after i had the d&c. I felt so broken. You will be in my prayers. I hope you can get through this and become stronger with a strong BFP.


----------



## stuckinoki

Well ladies,

I received my death sentence today at my RE appointment.

Seems I have severe insulin resistance and moderate chromosomal mosaicism [<---- The first means I have shitty eggs and a crappy uninviting womb and the second means that 1% of my eggs have the proper number of chromosomes.]

I guess I'm off the ttc wagon for good.

We won't be able to do anything until they run more tests and find out which mosaicism I have [there's a couple different kinds that all mean different things] but we have to see a genetic counselor and do more in depth testing.


----------



## mzswizz

aww stucki :hugs:. Well hopefully once they run all the tests, they will be able to fix the problem.

AFM, i took another test and it appears to be negative so either the 1st one was an evap or i had a chemical for the first time :cry:. I took it this morning around 7:40am with FMU. I did drink alot of fluid last night but the last time I went to the bathroom was around 10pm and dh and i dtd last night but i dont think his soldiers would affect the test soooo back to awaiting AF. Maybe she will come two weeks late.


----------



## stuckinoki

There's no "fixing" this problem.

My eggs are shit.

The only way we're going to have a baby is if we adopt an egg from someone else, which I'm not comfortable with.

I'm f****** gutted. I can't even form complete thoughts right now :(


----------



## mzswizz

I thought doctors have ways to making a woman's eggs become better quality or giving you something to help you produce better quality eggs.

Well, atleast i can share the gutted feeling with you today. I just feel like im the lowest of the low at the moment


----------



## stuckinoki

mzswizz said:


> I thought doctors have ways to making a woman's eggs become better quality or giving you something to help you produce better quality eggs.



Fixing the quality isn't going to help.

My eggs are all missing chromosomes...therefore they will never become a baby even if DHs sperms do get to them.

Our baby dream is over.

[I didn't mean to sound like a B mzswizz; I'm just still a little numb about it all]


----------



## mzswizz

Dont worry stucki. Let all your emotions out. I might just be joining you in the end. I dont want to buy no more FRERs for as long as I live. Its like right when you have it then BAM its gone. Ugh I just cant stand it. It gets me upset and heartbroken.


----------



## ChrissiK

Stuckinoki -

I am devastated by your news. It sounds so heart-breakingly final that TTC must come to an end. I hope you can get to the States and get a second opinion soon!

Not to discount what the doc said, I also wanted to share with you that my cousin (and best friend) found out she herself and her eggs had a chromosomal abnormality after she had 5 miscarriages, all boys. Apparently the broken off chromosomes were fatal for boys. With the help of egg pre-screening - after 10 long years - she was able to conceive a girl and then another one. One of the girls is a carrier of the same abnormality, the other one is not. They are 10 and 8. As science advances, my cousin hopes her daughter will also be able to conceive, if she choses to later.
She is very active with support groups and forums, I will ask her for some links. Even if you don't feel like it right now, maybe they will be helpful in the future.

My heart goes out to you! Sending lots of love from England!


----------



## stuckinoki

Thanks so much ladies. Right now we don't know a whole lot about what's going on, the doctor is rerunning all the labs and we're going to meet with yet another specialist and a genetic counselor.

Maybe IVF will be an option with a donor egg in the future, maybe it's not that serious.

In in all truth, I'm feeling a little more optimistic about it today. Maybe it's not really a death sentence, it's more like a detour.

What the hell, right? It's already been two years....and on the upside of things, the metformin is going to help me lose a ton of weight.

ChrissiK, I would definitely be interested in some forums for this! Thanks.


----------



## mzswizz

CD50 and no AF yay im thinking about buying a different a brand of hpts


----------



## ChrissiK

Stuckinoki -
here is the link to UNIQUE, a parents and doctor run website. The best place to start!
https://www.rarechromo.org/html/home.asp


----------



## rjsmam

Stuck, You are amazing. I'm so sorry you're having to deal with this - but truly - your outlook is inspiring. Am hoping that the US drs will have an alternative view on things. You WILL get there.

mzswiss - another hpt sounds like great idea.

sorry v short post today - been mad wk - had 2 days in london at start of wk and off to paris tomorrow v early with DH.... yay!

xxx


----------



## stuckinoki

*OMG. I'VE GOT AN UPDATE LADIES!!!!!*

So let me start off by saying; I absolutely can't wait to get back to the states and back into a private practice PCM.

I had a meeting with the genetic counselor today! I was crossing my fingers that he would give me some good news about the moderate mosaicism/unbalanced translocation that was detected on my chromosomal analysis last year....

Turns out he gave me fantastic news.

At first he seemed really confused as to why I was there to see him. He looked at all the results on the computer and told me that my results were normal and he saw no genetic abnormalities...so I showed him the printed out lab results that my PCM gave to me to take to my new OBgyn who in turn had me take them to the Genetic counselor.

He briefly glanced over them and then asked me what my name was and my social security number.

Turns out, my freaking PCM printed out lab results THAT AREN'T MINE!!!

And I didn't notice this until the doctor pointed it out!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

The actually makes sense because when I asked my PCM for my insulin results, she told me they were normal [WNL] so it was a surprise when the OBgyn told me it was high and I needed to take the metformin.

The only thing I have in common with this other woman is that we both have thyroid issues.

I just can't believe that I didn't catch the name thing myself! Seems like I could have saved myself some crazy!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

We still have the severe insulin resistance to work with, but that's just like the thryoid, it's possible to control it through medication, diet and exercise. So I'm not feeling as down about our TTC chances anymore.

Thank you ladies so much for all of your support.
I am greatly relieved and incredibly happy that I do not have a chromosomal imbalance, I have literally been smiling all day!


----------



## expatttc

Stuck, that's amazing news!!! So happy for you and all the warm thoughts that are coming your way should be showering over you right now!
mzswizz, still also sending loads of positive thoughts, and looking forward to you calmly trying a new brands of hpts....
Lots of hugs to all from POM!


----------



## ChrissiK

Stuckinoki -

that's the BEST news in the last weeks by far! So relieved for you. Positive thinking works in wonderful ways! :)


----------



## Madrid98

Excellent news stucki!! so glad it was just an error!!

X


----------



## mzswizz

:happydance: yay stucki!! glad it was an error. Now you can feel good and get to work on ttc :haha:

Ok no more testing for me. I am going to go to the doctor for bloodwork. Soooo I bought the answer brand and immediately a 2nd line came up and what is this 2nd line...an evap :dohh:. I wanted to slap the company personally. Soooo I am just going to get bloodwork done. I dont have no sign of AF as of yet still. My cp is still the same every day like it hasnt changed at all which i think is weird because i thought it changes during the day etc but anyways if the test comes back negative then i got to see what they can do to jumpstart my af so i can start trying and this time get bloodwork done so the doc can help with any issues preventing me from conceiving.


----------



## Madrid98

Can you please show us the pic mzswizz?

If you got a second line with this one you are pregnant. Why are you so negative about it? Just embrace what is happening to you sweetie. 

XX


----------



## mzswizz

Madrid-Oh no im not negative about it. Its just that the line is colorless. It first popped up white and then it went gray. Thats how i knew it was an evap. Now if it was pink, i would say yes for sure im pregnant but it wasnt so thats why I said evap. I will take a pic for you. Hopefully you will be able to see the gray line.


----------



## mzswizz

ugh cant get a pic with the evap line. all you can see is the 1 pink line.


----------



## Madrid98

I'm sorry I misunderstood you! I don't understand why the test are playing games with you! But in another thread there is a woman in the same position as you and the tests were all negative. She went to the docs last week and the blood test proof she's pregnant. With all the waiting she is 8wks now. Can you imagine? So I hope and pray is the same for you!

X


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks Madrid and its okay. I think the way i described it was not detailed. Do you know what thread that was? Also, i do want to go get a blood test but got to wait for DH so hopefully we can get it done soon before I start working on nov. 7th. I just dont understand. The last time I was pregnant, I got positive tests. I know they say every pregnancy is different..but still i would think that i would get a pos test by now.


----------



## dusty_sheep

stuckinoki - that's amazing news, I didn't expect that being still possible nowadays!:wohoo:


mzswizz - I'd also think that by now, you'd get a positive pregnancy test, not just a faint line... I know there have been cases of women not getting a positive test for a few weeks, but at the same, it may be better to look forward to the next cycle....:hugs:


----------



## Madrid98

Hi dusty! So lovely to see you around here!! Hope you're doing well!

XX


----------



## mzswizz

Yeah dusty I am already counting down until next cycle. Next AF would've been due on Nov. 17th so we shall see what happens.


----------



## rjsmam

Bonjour from Paris! Just checkin to say wowsers to stuckinoki - can't believe how unprofessional that was to give u someone eldes results!! So pleased for you. Bet u really can't wait to get back to the states!

Hi to dusty lovely to hear from you. Hey to everyone else too.

Paris is fab altho bone numbingly tiring! 


X


----------



## stuckinoki

I already filed a Hippa violation report, but because it's teh military they will probably just say that because I have the medical top secret security clearance, I was legally allowed to see those documents anyways...

Ugh,
At least the only thing I have to worry about now is the Type 2 diabetes, which sucks! And the metformin for the Type 2 diabetes, which sucks even more.

LOL

Mzswizz; I've got to agree with dusty. If you were indeed pregnant, and it was a healthy, normal pregnancy you would be getting very very obvious positive tests by now.:(

If I were in your shoes, I'd take a digital test at this stage; not pregnant means maybe you need to be tested for PCOS and pregnant meaning, relax and enjoy.


----------



## mzswizz

I have decided to wait until next AF due date and then if AF doesnt show just go get bloodwork done and U/S to see whats going on.


----------



## Madrid98

Next af counting from when? You haven't had any bleeding so far so something is going on there. Maybe do like stuckinoki says. Test with a digi and if bfn go to the docs for reassurance that all is ok. 
Xx


----------



## Madrid98

Stuckinoki how's the diet going for you? Doesn't it help with the diabetes problem or it's just the opposite? The diet I'm doing is all about low or non sugars whatsoever, that's why I'm asking. Are you still having the tea? I have it every night. I think I've O alreadybut can't tell for sure tbh. 
Xx


----------



## stuckinoki

Madrid98 said:


> Stuckinoki how's the diet going for you? Doesn't it help with the diabetes problem or it's just the opposite? The diet I'm doing is all about low or non sugars whatsoever, that's why I'm asking. Are you still having the tea? I have it every night. I think I've O alreadybut can't tell for sure tbh.
> Xx


I think the diet has been helping....but the diabetes is the reason that I can't lose the weight I should be --- hopefully with the new medication, I'll get my body regulated and I'll keep losing!

Right now, with the new medication, I can't eat heavy starchy carbs or sugar....and everything I do eat, even fruit and stuff is making me really, really sick so I'm losing about 1lb each day not being able to keep anything in or down.

I also can't use the tea this month because the new doctor wanted me to do a Metformin & Clomid cycle to check my progesterone levels on the clomid during the 2ww, so we shall see. She said if I don't get pregnant this month, she wants me to do 2 more cycles of 150mg clomid and then the tea for a couple cycles to let my body heal from the clomid....hopefully now that they found the problem, a healthy pregnancy isn't too far behind.

So for the moment, my diet is going wonderfully....because I can't keep anything down. lol

I did start a vegetable garden today so we'll have plenty of tomatos, peas and peppers...vegetables are really expensive and often rotted here so I figured that I should try my hand at growing our own. Hopefully I don't kill them...I've got the thumb of death [opposite of a "green" thumb!] lol

How about you? Have you started losing yet? Usually with a good diet and exercise program it takes about 3 weeks for your body to adjust to it and then you'll really start shedding the lbs like butter! But those first 3 weeks are awful! I think I gained 5lbs the first week because my body was freaking out. lol 

I got on the scale and it read 156 this morning so that's 15lbs so far! I can feel the difference already, my joints hurt less to walk up stairs, and I'm not so sore anymore. I feel lighter, if that makes any sense.


----------



## stuckinoki

Madrid98 said:


> Next af counting from when? You haven't had any bleeding so far so something is going on there. Maybe do like stuckinoki says. Test with a digi and if bfn go to the docs for reassurance that all is ok.
> Xx

I definitely think she should digi test to confirm one way or another....but if the test is negative, most doctors won't give you provera to jump start AF until you've missed 2 AFs anyway so if you're health insurance isn't a "cover everything and is awesome" plan, I can see why she'd want to wait!

I'm obsessive though, I definitely be in the waiting room the day AF was late, because I'm neurotic like that :dohh:


----------



## ChrissiK

Hi everybody!
Just wanted to write a quick update.
Big week here this week. It was my birthday Friday (39 - that's just shocking! I am old!), today I am 20 weeks, the half way mark (if I just hang on 6-8 more weeks this baby would be viable), on Tuesday I have my second ultrasound (and we will check for the gender!) and on Wednesday we are closing on our new house! Phew.


----------



## stuckinoki

Chrissi!
Wow, you've been busy!

Happy belated birthday and congratulations on the 20week mark and a new house!? AWESOME! How exciting!


----------



## mzswizz

Happy belated birthday Chrissi!

Stucki-:haha: patience is a virtue and i just want to have enough time in between AFs before going to the doctor. 

Madrid-I know I didnt bleed but i was saying that if AF was on time then the next would be Nov. 17th so i am going to wait until I am 2 cycles late then go to the doctor.


----------



## expatttc

Hello to all, Mzswizz, I'll wait to hear how you're doing and still keep sending lots of good thoughts! Stuck, still so happy for you though not so much for the woman who got your previous test results. What a sordid affair...hope she also has a good group of folks to talk to!
Chrissi, great to hear about so much going on, and happy birthday!!
Madrid, good luck with the diet :)

Right, this will be a long post...will try to break it up a bit.

General Update:
Well, I am at Day 16 of my cycle, and this past week I have been using OPKs to track my LH surge. However, I've been using the First Response ones with the two stripes that show up, and it's been ridiculous - !! - to see the changes. I have done them morning and evening, and every morning for the past three days, including today, they've been showing positive. No evening tests were ever positive, over 6 days, even if I made sure that for three hours before doing the test I didn't drink anything. So my attempt to nail the window of ovulation has again missed. I tried to start tracking a bit earlier than my normal ovulation day (around 13-14) since last month, in fact all months, I have had spotting a few days pre AF, but last month was really particular with 5 days of spotting rather than 2 so I wanted to really chart well. I still haven't been doing my temps, as DH isn't keen on rolling over and seeing me do that every am just yet, but have also been watching my CM, CP (though I can't really tell a difference in this just yet...think it might take more time and experience), and just general symptoms (like me being ready to jump DH for the past 4 days; seriously, my drive is going well over the norm).

Ovulation Date?:
Forgive me, but if anyone wants to look at these symptoms and let me know when you think it would be greatly appreciated. I've decided that I will never buy the double line tests again, but ordered them online and had no clue they were so frustrating. I miss the one that gave me the little standard smiley face!
My normal cycle is 28 days, but this varies from the shortest (25/6 depending on time zones) to 30, again depending on time zones. Too much travel over the past 6 months to really nail it, but generally 28 days in length, with ovulation right around day 14. 
CD 10 - OPK test in eve (neg, really pale line), CM clear
CD 11 - OPK test in am & pm (neg, pale lines with pm being almost non-existent), DTD in PM, CM clear but lots
CD 12 - OPK test in am (much darker line, but still not as dark as the control), CM clear and lots, OPK test in pm (very light again)
CD 13 - OKP test in am (darker line, but still not as dark as control), CM clear and lots, DTD in afternoon
CD 14 - pangs on right hand side near abdomen all morning, lots of CM clear but not EW yet, OPK test in am (dark line, still not as 100% as control), DTD in afternoon, OPK in pm (really light)
CD 15 - absolutely boiling walking around in the afternoon, like hot flashes, EW CM all day, and OPK test in am (dark line STILL not as 100% as control), DTD in afternoon (thank goodness for such an amazingly supportive DH!)
CD 16 (today) - still EW CM, OPK test in am (still dark but not as 100% as control)

I'm thinking based on the above that the tests that were positive were CD 13-16 in the am, and that based on the CM, I ovulated on CD 15. What do you think? Are these crazy tests supposed to only show the LH surge BEFORE ovulation, or also during and the day after?

Spotting pre AF:
Every month I get at least two dates of spotting, normally than one day without, then AF. I've been reading lots of reasons on why this may be, might be normal, might be progesterone being low, so just in case I have switched from taking just folic acid to a B-complex vitamin every day (also including FA), since the start of my cycle. I also wanted to get tests done re. my progesterone levels, etc., and was going to be in Bangkok to have these and an ultrasound done, but due to the flooding, it will all have to wait. 

My mother had a tipped uterus, and also had to have air blown through her tubes before she was able to get pregnant, so I want to make sure I don't have any of the same issues. Here in POM I can at least get a few of the blood tests done on CD3 and CD24, but will have to then wait to have someone read the results.

Phew! That's it for now! A busy few days....lots of fun, so fingers crossed for some baby dust to come my way...


----------



## expatttc

"I did start a vegetable garden today so we'll have plenty of tomatos, peas and peppers...vegetables are really expensive and often rotted here so I figured that I should try my hand at growing our own. Hopefully I don't kill them...I've got the thumb of death [opposite of a "green" thumb!] lol"

Stuck - wanted to say good luck on this as well! Plant some basil in between the tomatoes if you can... :)


----------



## stuckinoki

expat; I have basil, but not with the tomato's :( Hopefully they still turn out ok.

I went back and got some more stuff today.

Now I'm growing; tomato's, peppers, basil, rosemary, red leaf lettuce, strawberries, green beans and bok choy! 

I hope that everything grows. Some were bought as seeds and some were bought as sproutlings. Right now I'm just battling the wind :( The fall is really windy here and the poor sproutlings keep tipping over....I put up a wind shield and constructed a makeshift sun shield to tie over them until they are strong enough to be out in the open. 

It's funny, the little planter that I started with yesterday is slowly becoming a greenhouse in my yard!

I can't wait until we get back to the states and have a yard of our own so I can actually DIG! lol. My whole garden is planted in window boxes! lol


----------



## mzswizz

stucki-My MIL has a yard and she plants there and the window boxes :haha:

AFM, still no AF yet so yay. Nov. 17th cant come fast enough.


----------



## Madrid98

Hi ladies! I'm sorry I've been missing the last couple of days. I'm not feeling very well today for some reason. As if i've eaten something that is wrong with me. Have been suffering with my stomach for at least half day. Thank god isn't painful, just uncomfortable.

My diet is going well so far stucki! Thanks for asking! I've lost 4kg in 2 weeks (that's about 8.8lbs based on google search, lol). I'm more than ready for the second cycle of the diet and it's starting for me on Thursday so very happy with that. 
I'm not familiar with your health service so I'm a bit confused when some people get scans as early as 5 or 6wks and others instead have to wait forever. In the uk is the same for most of us unless you go private of course.
Well done with the veggies!!

Chrissi happy birthday!! You've got a nice present this year!!

I'm enjoying having my cup of tea every night. This morning I couldn't resist and I took my temp, it was 36.40C; so I think I've O already. I was having O pain about 7-8days ago and then it stopped on Monday or Tuesday. I don't know but I have the feeling I've missed it again this cycle. Only time will tell.


----------



## ChrissiK

Hi all -

Happy Halloween! 
Thought I'd share my "Magic Eight Ball" Costume with you...
 



Attached Files:







DSCF5334.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## mzswizz

i love the outfit Chrissi!! Aww wish i had a costume for today


----------



## rjsmam

You look fab chrissi! X


----------



## mzswizz

I should've walked around in a wonder ball outfit because I WONDER whats going on with my body :rofl:


----------



## stuckinoki

Chrissi! Fabulous costume choice :)

Well ladies, I had my HSG today [not pleasant] and it looks like my tubes are perfectly clear and my uterus is in tip top shape as well. It's not like I expected them to find anything wrong with me, I guess it's just a worry that was in the back of my mind.

Lots of ladies have been telling me that they got pregnant the month they got their HSG, so here's hoping.

My closest friend on island told me she was pregnant today...she came with me to the HSG but couldn't come in because she's pregnant....It was really hard to be happy, but I think I faked it pretty well. I feel like a monster for not honestly being happier for her; but literally EVERY SINGLE GIRL in our little group is pregnant right now, all varying about 4 weeks. Of course she did the "this was only our first month ttc too!" Ugh. I don't know if I'm going to be able to handle it if I don't get knocked up soon! I can't stomach hanging out with a bunch of pregnant women at the same time.


----------



## ChrissiK

Stuckinoki - 
Does insurance pay for the hsg test for you? 
A friend of mine in the US just got told she would have to pay 4000 out of pocket for it!
Hope the clear tubes have some healthy eggs wizzing down them this month!


----------



## Madrid98

Hi ladies!! How are you all doing?

I've been having cramps and backache for most of the day today. Not sure what's going on here. I thought I had already O because of my temp the other day & I had ewcm around cd10. But today I'm having the same discomfort as last cycle when I was O. I'm going to search for threads about FertiliTea in the hope to find some light.

Hena where are you? Any news from doctors appt?

XX


----------



## ChrissiK

Madrid - 2 words: double ovulation! Happened tome on Fertilitea and gave me aBFP!


----------



## rjsmam

Ooh does that increase chances of twins?? Good luck Madrid!!

Stuck - fingers all crossed the hsg does the trick & you get that bfp

Mzseiss - how u doing? Defo think u should seek Dr opinion if no af soon 

Chrissi - I said it already but you look so fab in your costume - I feel like a big blob in comparison! 

Expat & dusty hope u guys are doing good. Hope I not missed anyone - am on my phone so forgive me if so.

We are home from Paris. Had an amazing time - was a total whirlwind. Have my first scan on Monday so sm excited & nervous at same time. Need to tell my boss tomorrow to agree the time off. Eek. Part of me likes it being a secret!



X


----------



## rjsmam

Hena! I'm so sorry i missed you!! Hope you are doing ok, you & mzswiss have been in the same boat haven't you? did the meds the dr gave you kick start your cycle yet? hope you doing ok



x


----------



## stuckinoki

Tubes are clear!!!

Hooray.


----------



## Madrid98

Excellent news stucki!!!


----------



## rjsmam

stuckinoki said:


> Tubes are clear!!!
> 
> Hooray.

wooohooo! great news x


----------



## mzswizz

Stucki-Thats fab news!!

AFM, cant wait to go to the doctor. Still no AF no matter how much i bd :haha:


----------



## ChrissiK

Hi girls -
they finally posted my blog contribution on Pregtastic, so here is the link, if you are interested... It's the first right now
https://www.pregtastic.com/category/blog/


----------



## mzswizz

I will be staying updated with your blogs. I read your first one and it was pretty interesting. I have always said when I get pregnant I want it to be natural with no meds and hopefully vaginal (both my mom and sister delivered epidural and c-sec). So it's nice to read your blog about natural birth.


----------



## dusty_sheep

stuckinoki said:


> My closest friend on island told me she was pregnant today...she came with me to the HSG but couldn't come in because she's pregnant....It was really hard to be happy, but I think I faked it pretty well. I feel like a monster for not honestly being happier for her;

I guess that it is very hard to be confronted with what you want but don't have, while others do. I can't tell you how to honestly feel happy about your friend being pregnant while you are not.... but I can tell you that you are not alone, feeling that way. I have a friend who got pregnant about the same time like I did, our due dates were only a few days apart.... guess how long I've avoided to call that friend. Not nice, but I really have to keep myself from knock-downs like that, especially since it's exam time for me.

Madrid, I really hope the pains were just ovulation pains. Not very pleasant, but at least there's a point in them, then. Wish you all the luck:hugs:

expat, I have no experience with the opk stuff - I did use them for a while but never got a ++. My tests were cheap ones I bought in bulk, so maybe that's why they didn't work. Have you ever tried something like a fertility monitor? Not that I use one, but I've heard it makes things for people easier to track.

AFM, I had pains in my lower back a few days ago, and am in the middle of the cycle, so something must be going on there. This cycle I had to stop taking the clomid due to some levels being too high, but we weren't supposed to use contraception, so we didn't. Nevertheless, no testing for me until exams are over... which is at the end of Nov. By then, I will keep waiting for AF as usual, and start the new clomid cycle in case it shows up.

Wishing those of us who are pregnant already, all the best for the little ones inside.:hugs::flower:


----------



## stuckinoki

Hey Dusty!! Thanks for the kind words :) Makes me feel good to know that I'm not the only one who feels this way :hugs: our turns will both come, I know it! We just need to keep our chins up and keep pressing forward.

So yeah, tubes are clear, the metformin is reeking hell on my gastrointestinal area :cry: I went to lunch with my work crew today and pigged out on white rice and general tso's chicken and I have been paying for it all afternoon. I guess I learned my lesson though, from now on I'll be a good girl and stick to my diet!

I started gardening [not sure if I told you girls] I bought a bunch of window boxes and started a little garden on the side of my house. I've got all kinds of stuff and my Bok Choy and Beans are already sprouted [planted from seeds] I can't wait to have fresh, fresh vegetables to eat!

Nothing else is new. I came home early today because I need to get the house ready for DH's homecoming tomorrow but I ended up falling asleep on the couch for 2 hours instead...whoops!

So hopefully I'll be ovulating Sunday or Monday. DH will be home tomorrow [Saturday] so I'm hopeful that our "welcome home" sex will cover those days just fine. I'm feeling pretty optimistic about the new medication. Hopefully the metformin is the push in the right direction that my body needs to hold on to a pregnancy.

Hope everyone else is good :D


----------



## mzswizz

:hugs: Stucki hope you are feeling better now. Also its good that you are optimistic about this cycle. FXed it leads to a sticky bean. And I remember you told us about gardening. Sounds like you will have fresh vegetables in no time :thumbup:.

AFM, so i randomly decided to take my temp this morning and its at 97.7. So i grabbed the book where i use to put my temps in (when i did temp) and the highest I ever gotten was 97.3 so thats a .4 difference. Now im curious to how my temp is going to look tomorrow if its as high as that or lower.


----------



## stuckinoki

Have you tested again mszwizz?


----------



## mzswizz

No i havent tested ever since the last time. I was thinking about testing but I already used FMU so guess it wasnt meant to be for this morning.


----------



## mzswizz

took a $tree OPK and hpt and this is what i got...

OPK:


HPT (INVERTED):


----------



## ChrissiK

Wait a minute mzswizz... what's your interpretation of this? OPK super-positive? and HPT not showing? Help me out here!


----------



## mzswizz

Ok my interpretation...first time i got a super positive OPK ever!!! still no sign of AF, i think if it was just AF acting crazy and going to just come any day now, OPK would've been negative and when i took the hpt i could see like a super faint line and i tried to take a pic of it and it wouldnt show so i tried to invert to see if it would be clearer.


----------



## stuckinoki

There's definitely, and most obviously something on that hpt too.

Maybe your ovulation date was off?

I'd make a doctors appointment asap


----------



## mzswizz

im thinking that i ovulated later than i expected. but from looking at those 2 tests, i wish i could go to the doc sooner but dh want to wait until the 2 month mark because he said most likely they'll do the U/S automatically then so we shall wait and see.


----------



## mzswizz

ok so i just took an opk and i read the directions and it said a lh surge would be visible in 3 minutes and no surge will be confirmed in 5 minutes....well it wasnt even a minute and i already have the test line. The test line was coming up then the control line came so im assuming pos again. will take pictures after the 5 minute mark.


----------



## mzswizz

ok today's OPK..tmu (third morning urine)
Looks like yesterday's test. so seeing that i always get one positive and then the next day negative.. I would say this is different the normal. 2 positives 2 days straight and they both are dark. Which i dont usually get neither. Now the line on the right is the test line and it looks to me that its thicker and more solid than the test line and maybe a little darker.


----------



## rjsmam

mzswizz... could you be oving ?


----------



## mzswizz

i dont think im ov'ing because usually i have one positive and the next day its negative. I never get back to back positives. And usually my pos OPKs are never this dark. Andf my temps are higher than norm ov temps which is usually around 96.4. Yesterday temp was 97.7 and today is 97.5 so I dont know.


----------



## rjsmam

mzswizz said:


> i dont think im ov'ing because usually i have one positive and the next day its negative. I never get back to back positives. And usually my pos OPKs are never this dark. Andf my temps are higher than norm ov temps which is usually around 96.4. Yesterday temp was 97.7 and today is 97.5 so I dont know.

how frustrating for you - being in limbo is torture - hope you get answers soon x


----------



## mzswizz

yes it is. i cant wait to go to the doctor to find out whats really going on. Hopefully they will do an U/S regardless to make sure everything is ok in there and we see a baby. Just wishful thinking.


----------



## expatttc

Hi ladies, mzswizz, I am excited about your tests, and will send lots of good thoughts for the Dr. to order an US. I've been offline as we took a much, much needed weekend out of PNG - I think that the stress of being here has to be crazy on my body, though my cycle seems to be on track. After the strange results of the OPK kit (they just kept staying positive), I'm sure that I ovulated, but can't pinpoint the date. 
Last month at this stage I was already testing to see a glimmer of a positive line, but after what was obviously either a false bfp (really really light) or a chemical pregnancy, and the brief moment of excitement last month, I will not be testing till my period is actually due...I even made a little ticker to remind me to hold out! 
Last month at this time (cd25) I experienced some spotting, right up to AF, as the norm, but today I haven't gotten any yet...and I'm hoping it stays this way. I am taking a B-complex vitamin still, though I know it will most likely take a few months to kick in.
In other news, I am going to plant some strawberries, as I finally was able to get customs to let me bring seeds (just 1 pack) into the country! Yay!


----------



## mzswizz

Ok so update...my nipples are killing me and that was a pregnancy sign when i was pregnant the last time. They started hurting last night when I was home taking a shower. I went pass them and i was like what the?! Sharp pain I felt im like oh no. So DH tried to touch and i almost cut his hand off. And he gave me that look like oh oh I think i know what that means. I mean whether they are erect or not, they hurt. Anything brush up against them and I am going to whince. Not a good feeling. Usually i dont get this if AF is coming. And im on cd62 so obviously AF is nowhere in sight right now. I guess we shall see. Also im finally home from training and it has been a good day. Ok so i had a scare moment when I came on. I ran (remind you...ran) to the bathroom because i nearly wet myself :dohh: And finally when i used the bathroom and wiped...i saw red :nope: so yes i freaked and said oh no this was AF all along. Well......the red was actually the fabric of my underwear because they are brand new so fabric attached to my body :rofl: I was pulling fabric off me left and right and I was sooo relieved it was not AF so im still in the game :happydance:. I dont even feel tired and I guess its because I had a good meal for lunch (mcdonalds :haha: ) Cant believe next week is the week eeekkk excited!!


----------



## expatttc

Augh mszwizz - you had me on the edge of my seat reading that post! Sending you so much :dust:

By the way -- guess who just discovered the meaning of advanced posting?? Who knew about all these smilies!! I'll try not to overwhelm you with them but yay! :happydance:

Aaaaaand, just to update, I'll be testing on Sunday...and look what little guy I found: :shipw: heehee. Very much me right now...


----------



## mzswizz

thanks and the smilies are cool :haha:


----------



## Madrid98

I'm sure you're pregnant mzswizz!! I had exactly the same symptom with my 3rd pregnancy. Even the bra would hurt me. So exciting!!

Expatt good luck with testing on Sunday!!! All my digits crossed for you!!

Afm, I'm still in limbo about my cycle. Cd25 today I think and no signs of anything whatsoever, either af or else. I've been feeling tired lately but it's due to my mum staying with us and the late nights that come with it. My throat is hurting since Monday and I think I may be getting a cold. I couldn't go to work today and the coughing is getting worst. I don't like colds.


----------



## mzswizz

Madrid-Yes I had put on my bra this morning and boy was it the worst feeling ever! I feel like i have to buy a bra 1 size up so it wont be touching them :haha: 

Also i temped this morning, just randomly and to my surprise it was.......98.1?!!! Yes that is pretty high to say the least so ummm im betting my money on pregnancy :haha:


----------



## rjsmam

Hey everyone  I was sure I updated earlier this wk but obviously I didnt  doh! :wacko:

Mzswiss  things are looking promising, heres hoping you had a late ov and will get the bfp vv soon mmmm macdonalds.. :munch:

Madrid  a cold is another pg symptom is it not?! Best of luck and well done on your diet, you're doing amazingly! :flower:

Expat  well done on the self restraint in testing, its not easy huh. Loving the smilies too! :haha:

Chrissi /Hena/Stuck/Dusty/all  hope you are all well! :flow:

Afm.. had my first scan on Monday. Was relieved to see babes and was dated a few days ahead! We had a big KFC beforehand and I kept saying to dh that I was worried there was nothing there except a KFC! Scan was amazing and everything has changed so much since I had my 8yr old! Although it nearly didnt happen . at ten to 2 on Monday I was casually getting ready to leave for the apmnt which I thought was at 2.30  decided just to check the hospital letter  and spotted the apmnt was actually at 2pm! :shy: Called Dh who works in same building in a panic and called the dept to apologise and explain I was on way. Got a really snooty receptionist who said if youre more then 10mins late you wont be seen - no ifs or buts  arrrgh  I actually argued with her a bit as it said on the letter more than 15mins haha. Dh drove like a maniac and I ejected the car and ran down the corridor with dh parking and following on. Made it to the snooty receptionist at 2.09. After all that I had to wait anway lol. But it was all worth it!


x


----------



## ChrissiK

Hi everybody -

some exciting events coming up! Can't wait for all your test results!
I've been busy packing and painting since we are moving house in 1 week. Plus I developed some excruciating pelvic pains, probably SPD. Can't wait for the move to be over!

Since baby had its legs firmly crossed, but I am dying to know the gender we will do a private 3D scan in a months after the move is over and hubby is home from the shut-down (Did I say that he is on 12 hour shifts with only 1 day off every 2 weeks for 2 months and I am packing all by myself? Great timing on his part!)

Anyway, can't wait to hear from all of you!

rjsmam - do you have a pic of the bump?


----------



## rjsmam

I sure do have pics - i'll share it if yall really wanna see it!

sorry about the pelvic pain - hope the move is over soon & alleviates the pains - sounds like you really have your work cut out - dh's schedule sounds exhausting... but oh nightmare you doing all the packing, hope you have someone to help!



x


----------



## Madrid98

Of course I want to see them please!!!!


----------



## rjsmam

here is junior! at first the baby didn't move & after being delighted it wasn't just a kfc i got bit worried at lack of movement - but we saw heartbeat and the tech got me to do some shoogles to move babe's postion and we saw baby moving about lots more!
 



Attached Files:







Junior.jpg
File size: 38.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## ChrissiK

Nice baby pic BUT I want to see YOU and your bump! :)


----------



## Madrid98

Very nice to meet him at last!! Lovely pic! How's is dh feeling about the whole thing? Now you can definitely believe is true!!
Xx


----------



## rjsmam

ChrissiK said:


> Nice baby pic BUT I want to see YOU and your bump! :)

doh.. i am so dense sometimes lol..... no bumps pics yet - will try get one.. embarassingly i am mahooosive.....




x


----------



## rjsmam

Madrid98 said:


> Very nice to meet him at last!! Lovely pic! How's is dh feeling about the whole thing? Now you can definitely believe is true!!
> Xx

dh is v sweet and telling people left right & centre... he's v excited and positive its a boy (we already have 2boys between us!)


----------



## Madrid98

It'll be nice if you have a girl this time! 

X


----------



## rjsmam

a girl would be soooo awesome but i'll be truly happy and grateful with either :flower:


----------



## expatttc

Lovely pic! So happy to see.
Spotting for me this morning, at CD26, so I am thinking I'm out this cycle...


----------



## stuckinoki

Sorry Expat!

I'm CD18, still no idea when I O'd. 

Still BDing, just in case. I was on the clomid and the Metformin this month so I'm not sure why I would ovulate this late, I guess I'm just covering my bases, lol.


----------



## mzswizz

well ladies i am home from work and exhausted. I just want to sleep and the bbs pain isnt making anything better.


----------



## stuckinoki

Mzswizz; have you tested recently? I'm starting to get concerned for you...I know you want to "wait and see" 


But at this point in a pregnancy, you should most definitely be getting blatantly positive tests...the fact that you're not, or aren't makes me think that something serious could be happening [i.e...ectopic pregnancy]

I'm not saying this to be rude, or mean, but with ectopic pregnancy you would have low level hcg and all the pregnancy symptoms....

It's a nice thought to want to wait and play it by ear, but I'm just concerned for your health at this point.


----------



## mzswizz

DH and I are thinking about going earlier. I have been using doc sensitive hpts lately. I took one tonight and i shouldve known it was going to be a bfn because 1) been using the bathroom alot 2) its not really sensitive 3)dont know when exactly i ov'd. So its alot of factors that are playing roles here. Thats why I want to go sooner. At first, we wanted to wait until 2 missed AFs so the doc can be like okay let's really see whats going on compared to okay just wait another week and if nothing happens, then come back etc etc. I just want to jump into procedures.


----------



## stuckinoki

I just don't want you to lose a tube or something awful!!!


----------



## ChrissiK

I agree with Stuckinoki - better to check it out earlier, if you can afford it!


----------



## expatttc

I'm with Chrissi & Stuckinoki - if you can go earlier, do so -- you have a team rooting for you :)


----------



## mzswizz

Yes I know and thats exactly why I want to go in early as possible. I called and they are booked for an earlier so thats a no go :nope: So its back to my scheduled appt date which i dont even know if I can make because I just started training this week and we have to be there every day so now its either i get a super early time and then rush to work or get it done on saturday

AFM, Now..today is another day. Training went well yesterday. I am going to start bringing my lunch because the vending machines and fast food is starting to add up and im spending more than saving :nope:. I hope today flies by as quick as possible so i can come home and just relax. I met new people there and the trainers make learning fun in a way. My nipples are still hurting badly. And for some reason they have a mind of their own. One minute they are just soft (they hurt the most when they're soft) and then the next they are erect as can be and the pain begins. Also when i was pregnant the last time, fluids started leaking out my bbs at 5 weeks pregnant. And that was last year now I noticed that on and off, if i squeezed it would be a small amount like a little dot worth but nothing serious. Now yesterday when i just randomly checked to see what would happen, it was alot more like i can keep squeezing and it wouldnt stop and it went from clear to cloudy and i can see whitish fluid coming out to make it cloudy sorry tmi. I checked my temp this morning and its 98.2. It looks like its increasing rather than dropping. So far staying in the 98 range so that MUST mean something. Cant wait to go get bloodwork done and then move from there.


----------



## ChrissiK

Mzswizz - your body clearly thinks it's pregnant, but with the tests not picking up anything, this concerns me!
PLEASE go to the doc or ER if you have any pain or start a fever! The danger of losing an ovary to an ectopic is very real!


----------



## Madrid98

I agree with the others mzwizz!! You shouldn't leave it any longer. You don't know what may be happening inside & the wait may make it worse. 

I've been having cramps today for most of the day and pain like inside the cervix (weird to explain). Don't know if the tea may be making my af to come earlier. I didn't expect it this soon. 

Xx


----------



## mzswizz

Im going to see if I can go in this weekend. The ysaid they were booked but i really want to go early before next week.


----------



## rjsmam

keep holding out for the apmnt this wk end - fingers crossed you are seen and get some answers x x


----------



## mzswizz

I called this morning and they said they were booked until my appt date. So either I come on my appt or I can decide to do it on a later day or go to an urgent care center. We might go to urgent care center instead but it depends on what DH insurance is covering and how his money is looking this weekend.


----------



## Madrid98

Madrid98 said:


> This is the best I could do with what I have. I can see the line but maybe because I have also the test with me. I'll test tomorrow again & fx'd it'll still be there.
> 
> XX

Remember this? the pic in the left is the one I showed you of my super faint test back in June. The one in the right I did today. Can you see any similarities?
  



Attached Files:







iPhone 170611 101.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 3









IMG_0395.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## stuckinoki

Madrid!!! I definitely see a line in the second [current] picture!!!

OMG OMG OMG!!! Congratulations :D


----------



## mzswizz

Madrid-It looks like a faint line could be there on the new test but i couldnt really see anything on the june test.


----------



## Madrid98

I really hope you are both right!! Keep thinking is only a shadow in the test as I'm tired of all the heartbreak from ttc. I think you both more than anybody can understand what I'm saying. 
When I get back home I'll test again. I've tried not drink much so that itsconcentrated a bit. 
I couldn't do this without you!!! Thanks!!


----------



## ChrissiK

Can't wait for the next test result Madrid! Very promising! xxx


----------



## Madrid98

Hi again!! I did another test as I said & also an opk. My opk gave me a smiley & the hpt looked like the one in the morning. I took a pic quickly as I had to run to take my son to his swimming lesson so I'll post them later for you to see. What's the deal with the smiley??? Could I be mistaken & be O instead?


----------



## Madrid98

Here are the pics! :wacko: As the afternoon one is fainter than the morning I've decided to take it as if I'm O again. Sooooo we'll bd tonight & I'll test again with fmu to see what's happening. Either way I'll have all bases covered!! Fx'd!!

X
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0402.jpg
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 4









IMG_0397.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 4









IMG_0396.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## rjsmam

looking vvvvvvvvverrrrrrrrrry promising Madrid!!!!!!! have everything crossed!

x x x


----------



## mzswizz

you know they always say that opks sometimes pick it up faster than hpts. So FXed for you. I dtd when i had those 2 days of super pos OPKs myself just in case so lets see what happens.


----------



## stuckinoki

Nope. Your pregnant...OPKs pick up hcg and lh, HPTs only pick up hcg....


----------



## mzswizz

stucki-was that message for Madrid? i was confused :haha:


----------



## expatttc

Auuuuuugh!! So exciting!!! Fingers crossed Madrid; can't wait for you to wake up and do one with fmu! Mzswizz - hope that you can head into the urgent care centre this weekend, so many fingers crossed!!

I'm still spotting over here....AF should be here tomorrow...but you guys are keeping me optimistic for next time....


----------



## stuckinoki

Yeah. It was for Madrid. [I was on my phone]

Either way, it's the truth.
If you're ovulating there's no way that an HPT would pick that up....the only way to get a +HPT is to be pregnant; or dunk it in coca cola.

As far as the OPK goes, it does detect both LH [for ovulation] and hCG [for pregnancy] so it's very possible to get a faint line on an HPT and a positive on the OPK.

Honestly Madrid, I'd run and grab a FRER, if you're getting a faint line on the IC HPT, you should definitely get something to show on the FRER!

Good Luck!!!


----------



## ChrissiK

I second Stuckinoki - a FRER is definitely worth peeing on in your case, Madrid! 

Mzswizz - have you done any more tests? Hope you get to see a doc soon!

FXd for both of you - how exciting!


----------



## mzswizz

No I haven't done anymore tests. I was going to go buy an OPK and see if it Is still super dark like the last ones. I'm not going to bother doing anymore hpts. M temp is starting to level out at 98.2 so that's good. And my nipples are still killing me but other than that, I'm fine.


----------



## mzswizz

this is my opk from today
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20111112_095626.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mzswizz

So im going to show all the OPKs i took this month. Now I am putting the cycle days next to them but it is according to if I had AF on time not what cd im actually on. Now ladies, am i the only one that noticed, they ALL look the SAME?!!! :shock:

cd23 (Nov. 4th)


cd24 (Nov. 5th)


cd31 (today)


----------



## Madrid98

I'm sorry to say that my hpt this morning wasn't any darker. But on a more positive note if I'm O I hope we catch it this time as we bd last night. I got a second smiley with fmu but the second line was fainter than yesterday. So I don't know. I'll test again tomorrow with fmu just in case and if bfn I'll wait another 10 days to test again.

XX


----------



## mzswizz

When are you due to Ov Madrid? I got a pos OPK today and i shouldve gotten a negative seeing that im on cd66 :shock: and if AF was on time, I wouldve been 5 days before my next AF.


----------



## stuckinoki

mszwizz, why are you buying OPKs???

You should be buying HPTs.


----------



## mzswizz

because i was tired of seeing negatives on the hpts so i said if the opk is negative then i would know. but my opks are still coming out positive. i am going to get a blood test so dh said no use going out to buy hpts if it keeps coming out negative. so im just taking opks to see if they are going to turn negative because i would then be able to say its ovulation but its still positive.


----------



## stuckinoki

Your LH surge for ovulation only lasts 12-24 hours...no longer than that.

Taking OPKs at this point is just as wasteful...the LH detected on the OPK if you were actually ovulating would be gone by now...it's not going to last or show up positive for more than a couple days...


----------



## stuckinoki

Whens your doctors appointment?

Seriously, I'd call and say that you were concerned about a possible ectopic pregnancy and I guarantee that they get you in sooner. Waiting for a possible tube to rupture is life threatening...


----------



## mzswizz

My appt is now on the 19th because i couldnt go in sooner and i even asked my trainer can i come in late and they said since im in training, attendance is important and being late is unacceptable blah blah blah.


----------



## stuckinoki

I'd say your health is just as important.


----------



## mzswizz

And thats what im saying. I dont think i will be there long.


----------



## stuckinoki

Also, are you sure those are ovulation tests? I've never seen a 1$ store ovulation test with those vent bumps. All the OPKs I've seen dollar store brand [or new choice] don't have those vents. ;)


----------



## stuckinoki

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/tg/galleryBrowse.php?mode=search

All the dollar store ovulation tests on this site come up as non vented with a half green urine hole, not a half blue one. The half blue ones are the pregnancy tests.


----------



## stuckinoki

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/tg/...0&returnUrl=/tg/galleryBrowse.php?mode=search
Dollar store ovulation test


https://www.fertilityfriend.com/tg/...0&returnUrl=/tg/galleryBrowse.php?mode=search
Dollar store pregnancy test


----------



## mzswizz

https://www.dollartree.com/health-p...ncy-Tests-One-Step/211c252c252p7347/index.pro
this is how the dollar tree pregnancy test looks 

https://www.dollartree.com/health-p...ulation-Test-Kit/211c252c252p172586/index.pro
and this is the dollar tree ov test

Both look alike..even the strips..are the same..its the same blue strip for both tests


----------



## stuckinoki

The actual test (not the one on the box) is green and doesn't have those vents.


----------



## stuckinoki

Do you have a picture of the OPK in it's casing?? Because all of the new choice ovulation tests that I've ever seen half the half green half white area where you pu the urine drops...I've never seen a new choice ovulation test that looks like a new choice pregnancy test...
:confused:


----------



## stuckinoki

https://i40.tinypic.com/33ubzfm.jpg
^^ This is a New Choice/Dollar Tree Ovulation Test.

https://i39.tinypic.com/wt7hxe.jpg
^^ This is a New Choice/Dollar Tree Pregnancy Test.

https://i39.tinypic.com/zn35eb.jpg
^^ This is the picture of your "OPK"

I'm not trying to start a witch hunt or anything; and maybe it's just my hormones that are making me suspicious, but a lot about your story just isn't adding up to me mszwizz.

The fact that I've scoured the internet trying to find another "OPK" by New Choice or Dollar Tree that looks anything like yours, because I definitely don't want to accuse you of anything. 

But, I can't find anything. All of New Choices OPKs have a half green slot where you put the urine in, and their HPTs have a half blue slot for urine collection.

Now, granted the picture on the box of the New Choice OPK looks nothing at all like the picture of what is inside the box...so I'm not sure if that was what you thought I was pointing out, but it's not. The test itself looks much different than what they have on the box.

Also, the fact that a number of members have showed concern about your "OPKs" being positive and your HPTs being negative and you don't seem to share the same concern level that we do about your pregnancy possibly being ectopic.

I'm not a doctor or anything but if something like that was going on in my body, the last words that you'd hear out of my mouth would be "I'm going to wait another month" considering if the pregnancy was, in fact ectopic your life IS IN DANGER! If you are, indeed having an ectopic pregnancy and your tube ruptures, it can very well and very quickly lead to death. Which, BTW usually happens between 6 and 8 weeks.

The fact that you've continued to blow off our concerns about something that could very well be a relevant issue, makes me doubt your sincerity. 

Part of me feels like you are milking this as far as it will go...because some woman want their pregnancies to be special or different than everyone else but on top of that, you've ignored sound advice to seek medical attention immediately and you've told me that you can't make an earlier appointment because of on the job training.

I don't believe that either because there is no boss in the world that would tell you that you can't miss a couple hours because you are having a potential medical emergency. Legally, they can't fire you for having to go to a doctors appointment, your rights are protected. So I'm not sure what the hold up is.

All hospitals/urgent care facilities etc have a billing department to either help you work out payments or bill to your insurance company for you, there's no reason that you can't get an appointment at a walk in clinic, other than you don't want to.

I'm sorry, but I take a lot of offense to this. I've been trying to have a baby for ever and to feel that someone is lying to you about being pregnant [or not being pregnant] really makes me upset.

I feel like you're lying to us about this, and maybe it's just my hormones, or maybe I'm just a crazy person but your story has a lot of twists and turns that just don't wash well.

I'm not trying to offend you; though I'm sure I have...but I just had to get that off of my chest.


----------



## ChrissiK

Mzswizz -
while Stuckinoki was clearly upset when she wrote the last post, I can only agree with the feeling that you are not taking this seriously (whether you are "milking it" consciously or unconsciously set aside).

Today is Sunday - are you busy? Urgent Care centers are open!!!!
Don't take this lightly - this will be my last plea to you.


----------



## ChrissiK

Pregtastic published my second blog about having another child after a gap...
https://www.pregtastic.com/category/blog/

I think I will do one about TTC next time!


----------



## Madrid98

Hi ladies!! 

I'm afraid I have to agree with stucki at least in the part that you aren't taking this seriously enough. Don't know the reason why but can't understand the attitude either. We all get hurt when seeing bfn but if you are so many days late wouldn't you but at least one hpt to make sure you aren't pregnant or else? :shrug: Also I find it hard to believe than in the US there's no doctor that will see you in an emergency. Again :shrug:

Afm back to my 2ww or so it seems! I did test this morning again just in case & to dismiss the idea of bfp from my mind. It was bfn just as yesterday's test (pic). For some reason I can't upload the pic for today or the one showing the opk's for yesterday :nope:.

X
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0403.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mzswizz

To be honest, im not milking anything. I have showed concern every day. I told DH we need to go now and he is the one saying, unless you are in pain lets just wait until Saturday. Also, the money situation, we both get paid on friday and i didnt know anything about being able to go to the doctor without paying so that helped me out. Sorry that I offended most of you, but seeing that i am writing, you cant really understand my worry. I have been calling my doc to see if i can come in earlier, i've been looking for other options, i've been trying to call my job and see if i can just come in late one day, i have been stressing out and not gettin sleep because i am worried. And as for the tests, i have heard that the OPKs usually have the green tab. But where i am (Sunrise, FL) both tests are the same the only difference is at the top one says HCG and the other says LH. Thats the only difference and i have bought one hpt and one opk and tested at the same time and it was a pos opk but neg looking hpt. Im confused, im worried, im stressed, and there's alot that is going on. Im trying as hard as I can and DH always says just wait, if you start being in pain or bleeding, then we will go but until then just wait we cant do anything at the moment without money. So im not milking anything, im not nonchalant and sorry if i offended anyone.


----------



## Madrid98

mzswizz I understand what you're saying about "lost in translation" and I know sometimes we misunderstand people or feelings just because we're only reading and not listening or even looking at expressions, gestures,... BUT we are just concerned about you. Maybe your dh doesn't realise how serious this is if you're having an ectopic pregnancy. Money is a big issue, I know, and as I said on numerous occasions before, I find it hard to believe that a country like US won't see a person with an emergency at a hospital or clinic. What about the centres Chrissi told you about? Have you tried to go to any of those?
Please don't be sad, we're only worried about you. I'm sure if you told your mum or sister they'd agree with what we're telling you.


----------



## mzswizz

The urgent care centers i called want money for blood work and over $100 just for u/s and they have to transfer me to a place to do that which means scheduling and waiting and for the hospital i know i can get billed and dh already is saying thats another big bill that we would have to pay. I explained how serious it is and he wants to go but at the same time dont want to rush and nothing is wrong. i told him better safe than sorry. we shall see.


----------



## expatttc

Mzswizz, I hope that you're able to get the care you need quickly, with the support of your DH, and that it doesn't cost you too much. Get some rest in any case; like stucki and others, I'm concerned about you. Is there a family planning clinic you can go to for cheap opks and hpts who can ensure that you are getting ones of a quality that you can count on, and clear up any confusion over possibly having counterfeit tests? :friends:

Chrissy, congrats on the second publication! I'd like to read one that you write on TTC. :book:

Madrid98, sorry on the BFN -- may be just too early? :winkwink:

I'm two days past when my period is due, my spotting has stopped, and yesterday and today I took HPTs (sensitive yesterday, digital today). Both were BFN, so though I keep having sweet daydreams that maaaaaaaybe the spotting was nothing and maaaaaaaybe I could actually be pregnant, maaaaaaaybe it's still all in my head and AF will come later this afternoon. Maaaaaaaybe. Grrr.:growlmad:


----------



## stuckinoki

Any hospital will see you in their ER clinic.

They will run the blood work, do the ultrasound and then bill you 6-8 weeks later for their services.

There's absolutely no reason that you can't walk over to the hospital ER and tell them that you think you may be having an ectopic pregnancy. 

They don't ask for money on the spot; they bill you.


----------



## rjsmam

mzswizz - hope you're ok.. the ladies all care about you and want to ensure you're getting the right care. i'd defo be doing hpt tests if was you as opks dont' seem to be tellng you anthing at this stage - hope you got your apmnt sorted. the sooner you see someone & understan what's going the sooner you'll get tha bfp hon :hugs:

madrid - hows the tww going.. that hpt was so promising.... did you fathom if you're oving or due on? i'm hoping to see some pink lines!

expat - same for you hon, hope the tww is gonna end with for some fabby news soon!

chrissi - well done on the blog post you should be v proud! i enjoyed it as it's very pertinent to my situation also! any dates for your 3d scan yet? i'm dying to know about ours too and my fear is that baby doesn't co-operate as there are no private scans available in the area we live in!

dusty - hope all is well with you hon

Hena - where'd ya go?! hope all is well with you too !


not much news from me here.. no more apmnts til 16wks - all my friends and family know and have all been so lovely. currently watching masterchef which is making me hungry lol



x


----------



## rjsmam

Stuck! I missed u from earlier post by mistake! I hope all is ok with you. Do u still have hubby home? As 2012 nears u must be excited st prospect of ur return to the states, do u have a date yet?



X


----------



## expatttc

aaaaand af this morning. So this month my cycle was 31 days; the longest yet. Meh.


----------



## stuckinoki

So sorry expat! I know how sucky that is!

rjsmam, we still don't know anything for sure yet. It'll be sometime in the next year. I'm hoping sooner than later because I don't really want to be running around planning a transcontinental move fat and pregnant! lol

I'm having some kidney and liver problems at the moment because of the Metformin, I'm hoping that they work themselves out; I just had more tests ran so we'll know something soon.


----------



## MollyMalone

Hello! Only joined the forum recently. I'm 23 years old, DH is 33. Got married in October and have been TTC since then.

I'm originally from Brazil, moved to Madrid when I was 10, moved to Ireland when I was 15, finished secondary school and college there and only returned to Madrid at the end of september to marry the love of my life.
I'm in USA atm on my honeymoon though.

So far the quest for a baby is not going that well. I stopped taking BC in May, but have only had a period once since then (on the 10th of august), so right now I'm on my CD 98 :( and no sign of AF yet. I got SUPER postive OPK last night but CB was negative so don't really know what is going on.

Anyway, I was wondering if I could join this group....:blush:


----------



## stuckinoki

Help yourself, and welcome :D

You can get the banner on the first page.

Sorry you're having wonky cycles. Have you considered temping your basal body temperature? Also, fertilitea has helped a lot of women get their long cycles under control. I'd definitely ask the doctor about PCOS and testing for it when you get back home though!

Congratulations on getting married BTW!


----------



## Madrid98

Welcome Molly!! I'm from Madrid!! I hope you love the city as much as I do. I miss it so much. 

For the long cycles I think you could give soy a go. It's the one thing thats help me shorten mine. I've tried the tea also but maybe 1 cup a day wasn't enough because it's made my cycle longer. 

Enjoy the honeymoon!!! 

Hasta luego!!!

Xx


----------



## rjsmam

Welcome Molly! :flower: Gosh that is a long cycle. Big congrats on your wedding  hope youre having a fabby honeymoon. I second the soy  worked on cycle 2 for me...

Frosty the snowman arrived here last night  its minus temperatures and thick freezing fog. Gah I hope we dont get another winter like the last 2! Cant remember if I told you ladies about my dh pranging our car last wk its off with the insurance company now. As it was his fault we have the hefty excess to pay and I lose 2yrs no claims as its my insurance policy. Have really made a special effort not to give him a hard time though as its just a car huh I also started out last wk end by shutting the temp replacement car door into my face and giving myself a spectacular bloody nose. Still having headaches after it but its on the mend now.. Heres hoping this wk is better! 



x


----------



## ChrissiK

Welcome Molly!
How did you meet your husband? Is he Spanish? What language do you communicate in?
Have you been to a fertility specialist?

If you go back some pages to when Expattc joined, you will find a short summary of who the rest of the members are and where in the world they are currently living!

We are moving tomorrow and will be without internet for a week (gulp), so I'll check in with you later!


----------



## stuckinoki

Well.....I guess I'll share. My crazy hormones and nausea wasn't just PMS!
Whatcha think ladies?

https://i56.tinypic.com/9zn8zc.jpg

https://i54.tinypic.com/20pbqcp.jpg


----------



## rjsmam

stuckinoki said:



> Well.....I guess I'll share. My crazy hormones and nausea wasn't just PMS!
> Whatcha think ladies?
> 
> https://i56.tinypic.com/9zn8zc.jpg
> 
> https://i54.tinypic.com/20pbqcp.jpg



Stuck ! ! ! ! ! ! 

:yipee: :headspin: :wohoo: :yipee: :headspin: :wohoo: :yipee: :headspin: :wohoo:

if that isn't a BFP i'd SUE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




x


----------



## stuckinoki

Thanks :o

I really hope so too!! It looks pink IRL too, so if it's a false positive or an evap it might just crush my spirit! lol


----------



## rjsmam

stuckinoki said:


> Thanks :o
> 
> I really hope so too!! It looks pink IRL too, so if it's a false positive or an evap it might just crush my spirit! lol

i was just thinking that - faint lines don't photograph well but i can see it clear as day - so it must be very real irl !!!!!


:yipee: :yipee: :yipee:


x


----------



## stuckinoki

I've decided that I'm not telling DH ANYTHING until Christmas. If this sticks then I'll have the US picture in a card for him as his Christmas present.

Is that stupid?


----------



## ChrissiK

Stuckinoki -
that looks good! I didn't even have to squint or turn the monitor to see that line!
Hope it sticks!

And as for the "Christmas Surprise" - what a lovely idea! At least you won't burst since you can talk to us about it! ;-)


----------



## Madrid98

Congratulations stucki!!! I knew something was going on in there!!!

X


----------



## MollyMalone

stuckinoki said:


> Help yourself, and welcome :D
> 
> You can get the banner on the first page.
> 
> Sorry you're having wonky cycles. Have you considered temping your basal body temperature? Also, fertilitea has helped a lot of women get their long cycles under control. I'd definitely ask the doctor about PCOS and testing for it when you get back home though!
> 
> Congratulations on getting married BTW!

Thanks! I am temping atm, only started 2 weeks ago but my chart seems to be all over the place! Before I decided to stop taking the pill I went to my gynaecologist for a check up and a smear test. Got a breast and vaginal ultrasound and everything seemed fine.
But just before the wedding (I was no longer on the pill) I had to get a set of bloods done again. I had no appointment but I popped in for a minute to ask about my periods and was told that I didnt have to worry about it, we'd see how things are on my annual check up, but my ovaries seem to be "a bit micropolycistic". Thats all I got, did she see that in the scan and did not tell me? I don't know but I had to leave quickly since I had no appointment. Then I got married and went away so need to go back get a better explanation, let her know I'm TTC and go from there.

I think I'll feel much better once I get a proper explanation and a plan of action. 2 weeks to go....





Madrid98 said:


> Welcome Molly!! I'm from Madrid!! I hope you love the city as much as I do. I miss it so much.
> 
> For the long cycles I think you could give soy a go. It's the one thing thats help me shorten mine. I've tried the tea also but maybe 1 cup a day wasn't enough because it's made my cycle longer.
> 
> Enjoy the honeymoon!!!
> 
> Hasta luego!!!
> 
> Xx


I do! I grew up there so it was home for a looong time. Growing up people always thought I was spanish because of my accent, but they said I looked irish because I'm sooo pale and have red hair haha. But I haven't lived there long enough this time around though, I left for my honey moon 3 weeks after arriving and have been gone for a month already. It'll take me sometime to get used to it again, life in Dublin is just so much different and slow paced in comparison.
What part of Madrid are you from?

Regarding the soy, do you take it in tablet form or the proper beans? I started to take black cohosh...2 days ago. Lets see if it does anything.



ChrissiK said:


> Welcome Molly!
> How did you meet your husband? Is he Spanish? What language do you communicate in?
> Have you been to a fertility specialist?
> 
> If you go back some pages to when Expattc joined, you will find a short summary of who the rest of the members are and where in the world they are currently living!
> 
> We are moving tomorrow and will be without internet for a week (gulp), so I'll check in with you later!

Well, eventhough I was living in Ireland I kept going back to Madrid to visit my friends all the time, and I met him while on holidays. My friend started seeing some one and he was very good friends with the boyfriend. We got together on my last day actually, but he visited me 2 weeks after, we spent the summer back and forth and it got serious. By january he had moved to Dublin, but things were bad work wise so left a year after, and we had spent the rest of the relationship travelling until about 3 weeks before the wedding when I moved over haha.
He is spanish,well his dad is italian but DH was born in Madrid. I speak in spanish to him, but at home I only speak portuguese so after a year living with us he has picked up some of it haha.

I've only been to my gynae, I explained a bit what happend above. Have to go back in 2 weeks or so hopefully.


----------



## Madrid98

Pale and red hair? I guess you don't look like we imagine brazilians to be at all!! lol

I bet you'll get use to be there very soon. I've never been in Dublin or Ireland in general but I'd love to go there at least for the cultural part of it. I've studied so much about that country I should pay a visit at some point.

I live in London. I've been here for over 13 years (nearly 14) so I'm partly a londoner. I have 2 children already, girl and boy, 11 and 8 years old. I never thought I'll go back into ttc but here I am. Being ttc for a year and had 2 mc's but I'm not giving up!!! 

Welcome again to our group! I hope you'll enjoy being here!!

X


----------



## MollyMalone

I don't haha, but the thing is Brazil is a bit like America most people are not originally from the country but a mix of different nationalities. In some areas you find a lot of black people (descendent from the african slaves), in others very pale blonde..etc it depends. My dad came from an area where there used to be a colony from the Netherlands, whereas my ma's grand father was german. In big cities, however, there is a mix of everything. A lot like Madrid or Barcelona when people move to the city from rural areas.

I remember a few months back on a night out I started chatting with this guy. I was completely sure he was japanese, next thing he tells me he was brazilian. You could never tell! And I was so jealous of his accent!:laugh2: I've been told that I sound very sound very spanish when speaking portuguese, just the accent though.

Very off topic now, but...where you planning on voting in this general election?? DH and I applied for the mail vote over a month ago and never got anythin! I guess its too late now, but we are so annoyed!

Sorry to hear bout the mc's though, was there any reason for them or did it just happen? I know it doesn't make things any better, but at least you know you can get pregnant. I worry about that sometimes...


----------



## stuckinoki

Here's today's ICs ladies!!! I think I might throw up :sick:
I mean, I knew there was something on that FRER, I just expected it to be an evap.

Sad when you have to confirm your FRER with a IC cheapie!

https://i56.tinypic.com/24pi1e9.jpg

https://i52.tinypic.com/28wm1bm.jpg


----------



## Madrid98

Definitely pregnant!!!! Very happy for you stucki!! you deserve this so much!!

Relax & take care of yourself Hun. 

Xx


----------



## stuckinoki

Thanks Madrid! I'm freaking ready to :sick: from the nerves.

I can't believe this is really happening for me! Oh I hope it sticks this time!!!


----------



## Madrid98

Yes!! Positive thoughts positive thoughts!! It'll be ok. 

Molly I'm not going to vote. I did it before for the local ele tins & there was a mixed up so my vote never counted. After sending it recorded delivery & all they never reimbursed me the costs or anything. There's no point voting this time anyway. We know who's going to win. 

X


----------



## ChrissiK

Hey Madrid -
just saw your weight loss banner - great progress!!!

The movers are here and it will be a couple of stressful days! Even though this time we are only moving across town, not transatlantic!

BTW - Molly: I am German, DH is American, living in England right now and just heard there is a chance we will be going to China in 2013! I have 2 kids already (2 boys, 7 and 9) and pregnant with No 3 after joining this forum. They still tolerate me hanging around even though I am not TTC anymore!:happydance:


----------



## rjsmam

stuckinoki said:


> Here's today's ICs ladies!!! I think I might throw up :sick:
> I mean, I knew there was something on that FRER, I just expected it to be an evap.
> 
> Sad when you have to confirm your FRER with a IC cheapie!
> 
> https://i56.tinypic.com/24pi1e9.jpg
> 
> https://i52.tinypic.com/28wm1bm.jpg


YEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
:yipee:
pink lines pink lines pink lines!!!!!!!

been cautiously waiting for your next update.... WOOP WOOP H&H and STICKY 9months hon........



x


----------



## stuckinoki

Woo Hoo! I'm starting to get excited....but I'm nervous something is going to go wrong....as it has so many times before. Though honestly, I don't think I've ever gotten a line this strong before....so, who knows right?


----------



## expatttc

Stucki, congrats, and fingers and toes, and all good lucks crossed. Today's my birthday; I'll send some cake candle wishes your way :)


----------



## stuckinoki

Thanks expat!!!
Happy birthday to you!!!

Hey, anybody talked to Hena lately? Just wondering if she's doing ok.


----------



## rjsmam

Happy Birthday ExPat!!! :cake:

Stuck - i've been wondering the same re Hena..........


----------



## mzswizz

happy birthday expat!

congrats and h&h 9 months to you Stucki! 

AFM, I have officially missed 2 AF cycles today yay :happydance:. Another milestone knocked down. This has been my longest cycle ever since the m/c and im excited. Now 2 more days before I get my bloodwork done so im happy because of that also. DH and i dtd last night and im feeling the exhaustion from it now. I have work in the next hour or so and I really dont feel like going in. Well atleast this is my final week before i move on to a new job because this job just isnt working out. So alot is going on, on my side. Also my sister is giving birth to my niece today via c-section yay :happydance: Congrats to you big sis!!!! So alot of good news. Also still no sign of AF, and the only thing i have is the nipples sensitivity and thats it oh yeah and the excess cm. But other than that, no pain, no fever, no bleeding, nothing so i think thats pretty good. Usually if it was AF, something shouldve triggered it by now or i wouldve had a sign pointing to it being AF but nope nothing. Im not taking any more OPKs and not going to buy any hpts neither. All i want now is bloods and U/S. So im excited. This is going to be a great week.


----------



## rjsmam

Stuck - how are things today?!



x


----------



## mzswizz

going to the urgent care center tonight


----------



## stuckinoki

rjsmam said:


> Stuck - how are things today?!
> 
> 
> 
> x

Actually they aren't very good :( 

https://i54.tinypic.com/18g0lw.jpg

Here's my test today. There's nothing there. I'm freaking gutted.


----------



## mzswizz

stucki-was it with fmu?


----------



## stuckinoki

Yeah. It was.


----------



## mzswizz

i saw on another one of your threads that you got a pos digi. So i would go with the pos digi and not worry about the frer. I think the frers are kinda crappy. Maybe you should schedule a doc appt and see where your levels are at.


----------



## stuckinoki

Yeah, I had a pos digi yesterday and a neg digi today. Definitely going to have another chemical, I guess.


----------



## mzswizz

:hugs: but you're not out unless AF comes so FXed


----------



## MollyMalone

stuckinoki said:


> Yeah, I had a pos digi yesterday and a neg digi today. Definitely going to have another chemical, I guess.

Did you not go to the doctors after the first positive to get a blood test?


----------



## stuckinoki

MollyMalone said:


> stuckinoki said:
> 
> 
> Yeah, I had a pos digi yesterday and a neg digi today. Definitely going to have another chemical, I guess.
> 
> Did you not go to the doctors after the first positive to get a blood test?Click to expand...

No, because it takes a month to get a doctors appointment here. I live overseas with the military so it's not as easy as just walking in and getting help. The earliest appointment they had was Nov 28th, so I'll see a doctor then.


----------



## mzswizz

well you only got 10 more days left and they will fly by quicker than you know it. As long as you dont see any bleeding, you are okay.


----------



## MollyMalone

stuckinoki said:


> MollyMalone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stuckinoki said:
> 
> 
> Yeah, I had a pos digi yesterday and a neg digi today. Definitely going to have another chemical, I guess.
> 
> Did you not go to the doctors after the first positive to get a blood test?Click to expand...
> 
> No, because it takes a month to get a doctors appointment here. I live overseas with the military so it's not as easy as just walking in and getting help. The earliest appointment they had was Nov 28th, so I'll see a doctor then.Click to expand...

Didn't know that, it must add extra stress to the whole situation then. Hope everything is fine though :hugs: Where are you placed at the moment?


----------



## stuckinoki

I'm in Japan currently :)


----------



## Madrid98

Stucki I really hope is just something wrong with the tests and that you can still keep your bfp Hun! So frustrating you have to go through this.:nope:

Yesterday night I was in terrible pain. I went to pick up my ds from taekwondo :ninja: and I had to unbutton my jeans because I couldn't stand the pressure. Taking into account I've lost a lot of weight and volume I shouldn't be in this situation. It lasted about 2 hours and I decided to go to bed with the hope I'll get better. No more pain today :thumbup: but I couldn't help myself and I had to test.
The picture in the right is one of the negative. I think you'll be able to see the white shadow the test line creates in the pic. But on the middle and left ones which is the one I took today I think I can see colour where the white line should be. Can you see anything? :wacko:Am I going mad? :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0415.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 4









IMG_0418.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 5









IMG_0419.jpg
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## rjsmam

stuck - i know it's so hard for you to keep positive - but i'm keeping everything crossed that your just early and levels are fluctuating....... 

madrid - i think i see something! that bloating sounds like early preggo!

mzswizz -good luck at your apmnt!

:flower: happy wk end to everyone else! 




x


----------



## mzswizz

happy weekend ladies!

Madrid-I think i can see something on the 3rd test. Your bloat sounds like a good sign.

AFM, i got a job interview for sprint today in 4 hours yay so im excited.


----------



## Madrid98

Wat about the docs appt? Have you been?


----------



## mzswizz

going today because DH's job decided to keep him late at night so he didnt arrive home until 10pm :shock: but he says he will try and be here around 5 so thats good so im getting it done today which was the normal set day but we had tried to go a day earlier.


----------



## Madrid98

Good luck! Can't wait to hear the good news!!

X


----------



## mzswizz

thanks and same here. my bbs started hurting yesterday also. The sides of them so now sleeping is uncomfortable


----------



## ChrissiK

Goodluck mzswizz! I'll be checking in later today and hoping for some good news!

Madrid - I didn't see anything on those tests, sorry! But it might be the tiny pic on my phone... What cd are you / When is AF due?

We have mOved 2 days ago and last night my sciatic nerve was acting up so much I was crying when walking up the stairs... So much left to do, but I had to promise DH to take it slow today. He is back at work for another fortnight!


----------



## mzswizz

aww chrissi. i hope you feeling better. I should be at the docs around 5 something so wish me luck. Have to run errands etc and go to the interview. Also i dont know if i told you all but my sister had her baby on thursday. She is super adorable. and congrats on the move.


----------



## Madrid98

Congrats to your sister!! I bet she's delighted with her new addition to the family.

Chrissi, like I said in my post, I may be seeing things that aren't there at all. I'm on cd35 and 7dpo so it's still early days. Just couldn't help testing.
Don't put too much strain on yourself. Now that you've moved take it easy and do a little bit every day. There's no rush!


----------



## mzswizz

yes she's very happy and she looks like a little diva. Also she looks like my other niece (who is from a different guy) and thats crazy. I guess my sister genes are stronger when it comes to girls.


----------



## Madrid98

Any news mzwizz? How did it go with both appt & job interview?


----------



## mzswizz

job interview went well and will be going in a few to the urgent care center. Just waiting for DH to arrive home. Im already prepared even though its just bloodwork :haha: Really dont know why DH wants to go because he always acts like he's going to pass out whenever blood is involved.


----------



## Madrid98

Well done!!! Hope he won't be too late!!! 
X


----------



## mzswizz

Yeah i know. I really wanted to just go and get it over with but I guess he just wants to be apart of everything. Like he says "it takes two to make a baby" so thats why he doesnt want to be left out and have me do things on my own. I understand thats thoughtful and all but come on time is ticking :haha:


----------



## Madrid98

It's very good of him to be involve I think. Hope you won't miss your appt!


----------



## dusty_sheep

mszwizz - how did it go? I've just read how things went for you, and I have to agree with those begging you to go see a doc. Hope everything is well for you

Madrid - I'm not good with those tests, didn't even recognize my own BFP back then while everyone around here was cheering already. So yeah. I'd not read too much into late AF, could be everything - but as I said, I never see anything in those tests when you guys, including me, post them:blush:

Chrissi - I too, moved when I was pregnant, so I know how hard that can be, not to mention when you have to move the stuff of a whole family. I know it must be done, but don't do anything that makes you feel uncomfortable, even if it is just a tiny bit.

stuckinoki - how's it going? So your don't think the positive test was for real? When will you find out for sure, Nov. 28? I wish you all the best, may the test be a BFP for you:flower:

RJ - how are you doing? 

Welcome Molly and belated Happy Birthday expat.:flower:

AFM, It's exam time, so my thoughts are everywhere except TTC. It's just those tiny moments, when I see pregnant women or something, that I'm about to cry about the baby I lost.

Like I said, there might be a chance that we caught the egg this month, but I have no idea what cd I am at all. AF might be due these days, so we'll see. I might test if there's nothing by the end of the week, though. Or just go see my doc - not that I get a bfp and it's still from the mc in september, you never know.

I'm also applying for jobs - and I kind of feel bad about taking a job other people want so bad, while I know I might be pregnant soon. I might, or not, though. Anyone else feeling this way?

So, nothing new here... It's like everything is put aside till exams are done.


----------



## Madrid98

Hi dusty!!! So nice to hear from you again!!! I know how you feel Hun. It's so hard to see other women's bumps sometimes but it'll get better. You'll just never forget your little bean though. 
I'm also looking for a new job. I'm trying to find something in a school or any other education establishment. I applied for a grant+graduateprogrMme in my uni & I got it so I'm gonna be working along one of the teachers there to set up a subject programme & Lso manage one of the study groups for the 2nd term. With this experience I want to move into teaching in further education level but not too sure how to go about it to be honest. 
Don't feel bad about the job. You never know what may happen either way. I put on hold so many things last year when I got pregnant in November & then when I had the mc I regreted it. 
Hopefully your exams will go better than well & you'd caught the eggy too. 
Xx


----------



## ChrissiK

Mzswizz - it's morning here in England, so I thought for sure I'd read about your appointment! Hope all went well & thinking of you!


----------



## Madrid98

Me too!! Waiting for the update!!! I'm on my phone but I'll be posting my new test in a while from my laptop. I think I need to buy superdrug test as I know they're quite sensitive too. I've got same as yesterday but I could see the 2nd line sooner and better. Not convince this will lead up to anything though. 
X


----------



## stuckinoki

Madrid98 said:


> Me too!! Waiting for the update!!! I'm on my phone but I'll be posting my new test in a while from my laptop. I think I need to buy superdrug test as I know they're quite sensitive too. I've got same as yesterday but I could see the 2nd line sooner and better. Not convince this will lead up to anything though.
> X

Yay Madrid!!! Can't wait to see your test :happydance:
This is it for you, I can feel it in my uterus!!!


----------



## Madrid98

Lol stucki! How are you Hun? Did you test again? And, how do you tweak pics?


----------



## stuckinoki

Tinypic.com, if you post it I'll tweak it for you :)

I haven't tested again, I don't want to be disappointed.


----------



## Madrid98

Here it is my 8dpo pic

Thanks stucki! :flower:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0424.jpg
File size: 12.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## stuckinoki

Give me a minute; I've gotta get on my laptop :)


----------



## stuckinoki

https://i51.tinypic.com/2vcx6w0.jpg

Madrid, I really can't see much; the picture is pretty blurry but I marked where I think I see something!

If you've got a clearer picture, I'd be happy to try again :D


----------



## Madrid98

Where you put the dots is where it is. I take the pics with my iPhone and trying to show it more clearly i guess I'm taking them too close. 
i have another pic and I've been all this while trying to upload but it doesn't do it for some reason.


----------



## Madrid98

Here it is!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0423.jpg
File size: 14.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## stuckinoki

https://i53.tinypic.com/ngo7qs.jpg

Best I could do with it love! I do see something; it's VV faint though. Hopefully tomorrow's test is darker! Are those the 10mIU tests?


----------



## Madrid98

Yes they are! and I was getting white lines until yesterday and today that they seem to get a bit of colour to them. It's very faint even irl but as I'm so early I can still dream about it happening. Thank you for your help!!


----------



## rjsmam

hope the tests went well mzswizz

dusty - great to here from you & don't feel bad about applying for jobs hon

stucki - still holiding out to see more lines for you!

madrid - i used those 10mui tests & don't trust them.... I tested at about 9-11dpo and got nothing - then on 13 or 14dpo (tested for fun as i thought i'd started af) i got a big fat line on an evening superdrug test! hoping this is it for you!

hey to everyone else 



x


----------



## Madrid98

I know rjsman!! Can remember you said about the negatives. But theyre the only thing i've got to test with & so far i guess they've been accurate because it's too early to tell anyway. I don't know but I've been having cramps & backache as if af is coming so I better prepare myself for the worst. 

Thanks xx


----------



## mzswizz

hey all. well i will get my results no later than tuesday :happydance: so just waiting to see


----------



## Madrid98

WHAT!?!?! I've been waiting all day & they've only done a blood test for you? how come you didn't have a scan even though you're so late? What did the docs said then? Argggghhhhh. Always wait & wait


----------



## mzswizz

it wasnt my doc i went to. I went to the urgent care center and they only do bloodwork but they can transfer me to do an U/S but thats waiting and extra $100. I am going to take the results to my doc and then he can schedule me for an U/S which is only on Fridays :dohh:. Its always the waiting game with medical people.


----------



## Madrid98

Ok hun! Good luck with the tests!! If they've only done that i guess its because they know there's no risk. Why don't you do a last hpt just in case?


----------



## mzswizz

i was thinking about doing that too but my nerves stopped me while i was at the store. Might buy FRERs and take one first thing in the morning. But thats only if DH has to work because he said no more hpts lol


----------



## ChrissiK

Mzswizz - I fully support a secret hot! Lol


----------



## ChrissiK

That shoul read "hpt". Darn iPhone auto correct!


----------



## mzswizz

Lol yeah my phone usually does autocorrect but i turned it off. And dh is off work tomorrow ugh. He just ruined my secret mission :haha: i was even thinking about how can i still do it while he is home without him knowing. Any ideas for a nosey DH?


----------



## expatttc

Hello out there! :xmas3: Thanks for the birthday wishes; seems like there's quite a bit of waiting going on for test results. I'm sending all warm thoughts from over here...


----------



## Madrid98

Hi expat! Hope you had a lovely time celebrating your birthday!!!

Stucki where are you Hun? How's it going? I have no pic for today. I accidentally ruined the test as there was something like a hair in the test line area & I tried to remove it. 
Never mind! I'm going to boots or superdrug today to try buying a frer & may test tomorrow with I proper test. I agree with rjsman that these tests aren't that good. If not why am I getting colour or shadows in the test line? They may work better if you are further along but don't think they do early.

How's everyone else doing? 

Hena, where are you? I miss you!!!

Xx


----------



## stuckinoki

I'm here, just hanging low.

So far, no sore boobs; nothing! Only a little more emotional than usual but that could be PMS too so IDK.

I had a BFN this morning so I doubt I'll be testing again, I'm just going to wait for AF to show up :cry:


----------



## dusty_sheep

Hey you all,

I seriously thought I might be pregnant when I felt horribly sick this morning. Would have made sense since I'm all moody and oversensitive and tired all the freaking time. Then again, I've been studying for my exams a lot.

Exept today. I had planned to go through my notes and everything, but after I had to throw up, I went back to bed and slept a little. I have cramps too, so DH might be right that I caught the noro virus that's going around here. Too sad.... I still might test at the end of this week in case AF didn't show up by then. 

Ah well, the sickness would have made me happy... but I remember that I simply didn't feel that ill when I was preg with the LO.:cry:


----------



## stuckinoki

Dusty! I hope it's baby sickness and not a virus!!! FX you get a BFP love!


----------



## stuckinoki

Just tested ladies, completely expecting a BFN, and this is what I got. It's not an indent...I checked :mrgreen: and the photo was taken at the 3 minute mark so it's not an evap either....is it possible that this is the real deal?

https://i55.tinypic.com/2m3pvnl.jpg

https://i56.tinypic.com/2645ld3.jpg


----------



## Madrid98

Of course is possible stucki!! Please test again in the morning with a FRER and see.

X


----------



## mzswizz

it could be possible stucki since it was in the timeframe GL FXed!
 
AFM, i got my results back from the urgent care center and the results are........positive! Now im freaking out because im bleeding. So i called up my ob/gyn and told them the situation. They told me to stay off my feet and come in when the bleeding stops so they can do an U/S. And the nurse tried to put my mind at ease saying i should not worry if there is no clots and unbearable cramping. I told her dh and i dtd yesterday and i had mild cramps etc. She said well some women have bleeding after sex and depending on how far along a woman is depends on the amount. Also, she said some women have bleeding like a normal period and end with successful pregnancies. The funny thing is DH was saying the same thing and also me and him noticed that my areolas are getting darker :shock: I cant wait for this bleeding to stop. Im hoping its not another m/c.


----------



## Madrid98

I just reply to your post in the other thread mzswizz. Congratulations again!! I think this means you are about 9weeks pregnant or something like that. Keep well hydrated and try to rest as much as possible. Good luck hun!

Stucki I'm looking at your tests from my laptop now and I think they look both positive. Even better the top pic. I'm buying those FRER tomorrow and hoping I can wait until wednesday to test. I'm looking forward to be your bump buddie!! Fx'd we'll have July 2012 babies!!

xx


----------



## mzswizz

From the due date calculator, I am 9.6 weeks today! Let's see if the bleeding stops. A woman on another thread said it could be possible that a blood vessel had bursted while having sex and that happened to her and caused very heavy bleeding for 2 of her pregnancies and she delivered healthy babies. So im hoping thats whats going on because DH was very deep (sorry tmi) so im hoping it was that. Also DH said if it was my period, he would've known because he says it usually feels different on the inside. Usually it would feel sharp (ouch) or it'll be itchy like as if blood touched him or something :haha: and he said it felt normal and if it was my period or m/c, that should've triggered it automatically but i didnt start bleeding until more than 9 hours after so im hoping he's right. DH is convinced that nothings wrong so we are just praying. And i have my water bottle ready right next to me


----------



## ChrissiK

Wonderful news Mzswizz - hope the bleeding stops soon and you get to see the bean on the US soon!

As for Madrid & stucki - can't wait for most test result pics! What an exciting time here!

Today I was officially diagnosed with SPD and an inflamed sciatic nerve. It is very painful BUT I am not complaining - nothing worse than an ungrateful pregnant lady when you are TTC!


----------



## mzswizz

thanks Chrissi! and i hope you feel better Chrissi.


----------



## rjsmam

wow mzswizz congrats! did you get the results early? did they shed any light on your neg tests or indicate your levels? hoping you get that us v soon!

stuck - i see a line on the fr - hoping for a stronger one tomorrow!

madrid - fingers remain crossed for you also! exciting times!

dusty - great to hear from you - hope that eggie is making you sick 

chrissi - sorry about the spd, hope you are getting some relief

hey to everyone else as alway!

x


----------



## mzswizz

Well the lady said that it could've been either my levels are at the point of being undetectable on a hpt or im just the percentage of women who cant get a pos test which isnt as rare as i thought.


----------



## stuckinoki

Thanks ladies!

I tested this morning, against my better judgement and the line is still there! Still faint but there!

I'm gonna try and wait until tomorrow morning to test again though.

Keep fx for me :)


----------



## rjsmam

stuckinoki said:


> Thanks ladies!
> 
> I tested this morning, against my better judgement and the line is still there! Still faint but there!
> 
> I'm gonna try and wait until tomorrow morning to test again though.
> 
> Keep fx for me :)

all my digits are crossed Stuck ! xx


----------



## rjsmam

mzswizz said:


> Well the lady said that it could've been either my levels are at the point of being undetectable on a hpt or im just the percentage of women who cant get a pos test which isnt as rare as i thought.

hope that pesky bleeding passes v soon and you get that u/s - congrats to you and dh....

x


----------



## Madrid98

Stucki I'm keep my digits crossed tight for you hun!! I know this is going to be your month. You know, I never told you before but your due date is the same I had last year with my November bfp. Hope it'll be yours for happy & healthy 9 months!!!


----------



## mzswizz

Rj-thanks.

Stucki-FXed for you. Hope this is your bfp.

AFM, i feel v nauseous. Been this way for 3 hours now.


----------



## rjsmam

mzswizz said:


> Rj-thanks.
> 
> Stucki-FXed for you. Hope this is your bfp.
> 
> AFM, i feel v nauseous. Been this way for 3 hours now.

lol.. 14wks later i can relate :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

Lol not a good feeling. Even ginger ale doesnt work.


----------



## expatttc

Fingers crossed and so happy for these bfps and bumps!


----------



## Madrid98

I think I'm out this cycle unfortunately because even my temp drop today. I've been having cramps 2 days already so I guess she'll be landing any time from now. It goes without saying that I didn't even bother to test today. 

Good luck!!


----------



## rjsmam

you're not out til the witch lands! could be implantation dip :flower:


----------



## stuckinoki

Oh No Madrid!!!

I hope the witch stays far, far away from you!!!


----------



## ChrissiK

Mzswizz - am I right to assume that you are already further along this time than with your mc? Just 4 more weeks and you are very likely out of the danger zone, so take good care of yourself!

I am eagerly awaiting week 25 when the baby would theoretically be viable if born. That will be a big relief!


----------



## stuckinoki

mzswizz said:


> :shrug: Also remember when I told y'all about the International Bumps to Be thread? Well i put my little 2 cents in there every once in awhile (even though they ignore me like i didnt say anything but it doesnt matter because im being the bigger person while laughing because i know its probably irritating some of them that i didnt snap :haha: ). And well the woman stuckinoki who wrote the disrespectful post, had posted a post saying that the PMS is actually from a BFP and showed pictures. Now the bfp on the frer (sorry to say this) is a clear as day evap. There is a line but it is completely gray compared to my test. She even did ICs but those look faint pink so i said congrats. Now she took a frer today and welll...she got a negative. So it seems like somebody is in the same boat as me. I tell you karma can be such a b**ch at times. Now lets see how everyone reacts to her issue. I havent been mean at all, i still have been respectful and in spite our differences, I still congratulated her. But this just goes to show that karma is a b**ch!



HEY MSZWIZZ....nice to know how you really feel. You should probably think a little harder about what you post on the INTERNET, where everyone can see it....I think that maybe it would be a good idea for you to leave this thread, because there's really nothing that you can say to defend your actions.

Good luck with your pregnancy, and maybe next time you've got something smart to say about me, you can pull on your big girl panties and tell me like a grown up would rather than running your mouth on another thread :haha:


----------



## stuckinoki

:dohh:


mzswizz said:


> I know i was pretty nice and I think thats what are making them go crazy because even though they attacked me, i still held my composure and moved on. They always said its better to turn the other cheek. I did and now look what situation she is in. She did have a pos digi on a thread she posted in the pregnancy tests category and then she said the next morning her frer and digi came back negative. And in my head i was like, "everything doesnt go your way even though you try so hard for it to now does it?" She never apologized or anything. Of course I have a heart and dont want to be mean to her and be like welcoem to the pos turned neg hpts club (even though thats kind of funny :haha: ) *but i really think this just goes to show, people should be careful what they say and do* because its going to come right back around them. Hope she figures out whats going on but seriously I was like yeah now lets see what she has to say and she if someone is going to gang up on her and i didnt believe she could be pregnant because of the fact the FRER was clear as day gray line so im assuming all those gray 2nd lines i got was bfps still :shrug: but anyways less her more us :rofl: .

Remember writing this one too?

And the bold part is the only part of your awful spelling and grammar filled nonsense I agree with. :haha:


----------



## stuckinoki

And for the record, I have nothing to apologize for. I voiced my concerns to you openly and honestly [which is more than you can say for yourself]


----------



## mzswizz

Look here yes I wrote them so what. I was pretty damn upset and if i have my right to voice my opinion like EVERYBODY ELSE i would. I have been through a hell of a rollercoaster just like you and for you to come and VOICE your supposed opinion was uncall for. Your opinion was more like a bash and riot against me. First, its like you try and make it seem as if my opks were hpts. If you lived in Sunrise, FL and went to the $tree by my house, you would see that when you buy the hpt and opk they both have that same stupid blue strip its just one case says hcg and the other lh. Yes, I didnt say nothing to you. You know why because I wanted to squash everything and move on but obviously you felt the need to keep going with your posts and getting everyone riled up about it. I took head to what you and ALL the other ladies were saying about being ectopic. I researched about it and I knew my body and knew it wasnt happening. Atleast, i got my bloodwork and everything done. Im not even going to stress about it because i have women on here who cares and dont JUDGE or shall i say "witchhunt" to make themselves feel better. You know you said what you said because you were probably in a bit**y mood and needed to let off steam so hey why not Patrice huh. But its okay no apologizes i really could care less at the moment. I have other things to worry about at the moment. If you wanted attention, great you got it! Good job on that. You want to be a victim and im the bad guy then so be it. I dont care anymore. I been there with everybody through the struggles the tears everything and i dont get the same in return but trust me I will bounce back. Whether this pregnancy ends in m/c or not, it doesnt even matter anymore. I see true colors and I know what I know now. So with that being said you can be the star of the show. It doesnt matter to me. I know who I am, what type of person, I am and i believe i been through more sh*t than you can possibly think of to just sit her and let one person control my life. Have a great day and hopefully you will get the answers you need. Im going where I know im wanted.


----------



## stuckinoki

Good luck in everything you do Mszwizz.

BTW, bashing me on another thread is not exactly the most mature thing _you've_ ever done. When grown ups have problems, they talk about them; work them out; come to a solution. Using my name and bashing me on another thread and getting your "girls" involved isn't what adults do; it's what little drama queens playing the victim do.


----------



## rjsmam

mzswizz - whilst i agree some of the comments recently could be seen as somewhat confrontational, the over-riding sentiment i felt was of concern for you.... from all of the ladies. it's a shame you didn't voice your real thoughts here instead of on another thread. i really don't think anyone is ignored here either? 

stuck - :hugs:

chrissi - 25wks will be here before you know it! 

hope everyone else is doing fine.........




x


----------



## ChrissiK

Mzswizz - I'm sorry you felt this was a witch hunt. I also thought most of us were pressing the issue out of concern. You could have said that you don't believe it's ectopic!? I felt you were very unconcerned and while we all waited for your results you took extra long to post! Clearly your primary chat ladies are somewhere else!
I feel a bit stupid now that I was genuinely concerned and checked frequently for your updates...Wasted energy I guess.

While I understand your need to vent in a situation where you felt cornered, calling people names with stating their BnB name just seems wrong.

This thread is practically the only one I follow and post on. Feels like this little community has now been shattered. How sad!


----------



## ChrissiK

Mzswizz - I'm sorry you felt this was a witch hunt. I also thought most of us were pressing the issue out of concern. You could have said that you don't believe it's ectopic!? I felt you were very unconcerned and while we all waited for your results you took extra long to post! Clearly your primary chat ladies are somewhere else!
I feel a bit stupid now that I was genuinely concerned and checked frequently for your updates...Wasted energy I guess.

While I understand your need to vent in a situation where you felt cornered, calling people names with stating their BnB name just seems wrong.

This thread is practically the only one I follow and post on. Feels like this little community has now been shattered. How sad!


----------



## Madrid98

mzswizz I really feel sad and shocked about the things you've said, not only in the other threads but also in your reply to stuckinoki. 
You first refer to us in the thread as a group in which you haven't been heard or given support. I'm sorry but that's a lie. I don't know what you've being through in the past but since we've created the group, nothing bad or serious has happened to you apart from maybe having an argument with your dh and your bfp and then bfn sequence. We've always supported you and not only on this thread. You know very well I've been posting also in the thread about your "maybe BFP" as you called it yourself. Witch hunt? why exactly? because we were genuinely concern about you? And you said we were nasty to you after stuckinoki's post. That's another lie. We only advice you on what we thought you should do and if you don't want people to tell you their opinions and advice maybe you shouldn't be in a forum. Better create your own blog where you can just talk about yourself and with no discussions or dialogue. 
It makes no sense to me to be so late and not buying a hpt. It makes no sense to me that you said you've made an appointment with your doctor and you couldn't change it and we kept asking you about going to ER or another emergency drop in centre, and that's exactly where you ended up going. I don't live where you do, and I've always said that in my posts but it just doesn't make any sense; whether your intention was to get our attention or not I don't know but can't understand the attitude even until today. Even with that I accepted we're all very different people and kept giving you the support you deserved. Now I feel I've been wasting my time and energy.
You've given a view of a side of you we've never seen before and better now than later. How can a person ttc say about another who's getting bfp's and then bfn's that she's getting what she deserves and that's karma? How evil is that?


----------



## ChrissiK

After learning that the congratulations to stuck were clearly fake, it made me wonder what other sentiments were disingenuous!


----------



## Hena

Oh dear....hi everyone, I finally came back for the first time today and it seems I've missed quite a lot in my long absence. I'm going back to read the last 3 weeks now.
I'm sending positive energy to all of you in the mean time....


----------



## rjsmam

am afraid the karma comments were just too much for me also... we've all had hard journey's in life, even if it's not ttc related we all have stories & had hard times in our lives... no one's pain or hardship is more deep or painful than anyone elses... that was not karma


----------



## stuckinoki

Hena said:


> Oh dear....hi everyone, I finally came back for the first time today and it seems I've missed quite a lot in my long absence. I'm going back to read the last 3 weeks now.
> I'm sending positive energy to all of you in the mean time....

Hena, love! Great to see you! We've been wonderin after you recently. Catch up and fill us in on YOU!


----------



## Madrid98

Hi Hena!! so nice to see you around again even though is all after the storm. But you know what they say in Spain? after the storm the peace will rein. I'm taking that for this whole experience. I was considering the thought of creating a new group for us so that we can start from fresh with no lies or fake comments. Please tell me what you think ladies. 

Stuckinoki :friends: Do you have a pic for us? I was a bit naughty and tested after work. Will test again tomorrow with the strips again as I couldn't buy the other tests. My training finished so late and it was raining so I just couldn't be bothered to spend more money to maybe get another bfn.:nope:


----------



## expatttc

Hi Hena!
To all ... let's plan to move forward --- lots of positive energy is what the confident, supportive, open ladies on this thread need I think! So I'm sending as much as I can from over here. 
Bring on the :flow: :flow: :flow: :flow: :flow: :flow: in our gardens,
bring on the :friends: :friends: :friends: for the good times and challenges, and let's get excited before :xmas9: 
I can only hope those on the other threads feel that they can be as confident in the support they receive as I do here.


----------



## Hena

Well, I've caught up and I'm so sad that there has been strife recently. I agree with Expat, let's move forward with positive energy! Whether that entails starting a new thread or continuing here, I'm with you ladies 100%

Everything else aside, if you are still checking in here mzswizz: I'm over the moon for you! All the best for a H&H 9 months, I know it's been a difficult journey.

Madrid: eeeek I hope, I hope, I hope this is it!!!

Stuck: eeeek I hope, hope, hope this is it! hehehe, you two would have almost identical due dates if this is it for you both, wouldn't you? How cool would that be! I hope you're able to give DH the greatest Christmas present of all time. Fingers fingers and toes crossed!!!!

Chrissi: I can't believe you did that whole move essentially on your own! DH owes you some intensive pampering when his work schedule clears off. I hope you're not in pain; take it easy, you and the bean are #1.

RJ: How are you feeling? Has the ms left? I'm eagerly awaiting a bump pic!!!

Expat: happy (very) belated birthday. I'm so sorry AF showed up. Keep thinking positively. Last I knew you were hoping to get to a city to have everything checked out....was it Bangkok? Any word on when you'll be able to get that in? 
Also, I read your post with the signs and OPKs. My money would have been on CD 15 for ov, but if I were you I'd start temping, even just for 2-3 cycles to be sure. Fertility Friend has a whole tutorial on how to do it.

Dusty: fingers crossed that you don't have the dreaded noro virus, it nearly killed my cousin a year ago when she visited us. We had to rush her to the ER due to dehydration (granted she's rather weak and sickly at the best of times, but still, nasty stuff). Every pregnancy is different so maybe it's just severe ms........I hope!!!!

Molly: WELCOME!!!! I'll add you to the members list. You certainly are another international bump to be, I've already forgotten how many countries you can call home. Congratulations on the recent marriage, I hope you're having the time of your lives on the honeymoon. When you get back you should be able to get some answers from your doctor.

AFM.....well, I went ttc cold turkey last month. I couldn't even bear to see the word "baby" which is why I stopped coming to BNB. I nearly reported the neighbour downstairs for violating the tenants agreement because she left her baby pram in the hall which is listed on the items not to be stored in communal areas...not because it was in my way (it wasn't even an area I needed to access) but because I felt like she was rubbing in the fact that she has a baby and I can't get preganant. Rediculous, I know. :shrug: So the good news is, I didn't report her :haha: 

DH and I celebrated our 5th anniversary with an AMAZING long weekend getaway in the mountains...Leukerbad, some of you may have heard of it. Hiking all day, thermal baths all evening (since we knew there wasn't a chance of conceiving at the time anyway)

Then, AF finally started thanks to some meds from the doc. I've had a few appointments and blood work done, but we don't have any conclusive answers yet. She can't diagnose me with PCOS afterall, because I don't have enough of the markers. We're hoping AF appears as due at the end of the month, then I can go in on CD11 and see what this body of mine is up to. OR maybe I'll be pg this time :rofl: 

I can't believe how lucky we are to have this proactive doctor, she even said she'll see me before hours if there are no appts available on cd 11 or some in on Sat or Sun if cd11 falls on the weekend! I think I'll bake her some Christmas cookies:xmas8:

ooh look at me! I've just written an essay to make up for over three weeks away hehe, sorry! Love to you all, I've thought of you this whole time and missed you. I hope you understand why I had to take a break. :kiss:


----------



## stuckinoki

Happy Wednesday ladies :hi:

Hope everyone is doing well. I wanted to apologize for the drama the past two days. It was definitely not my intent to sow discord around this forum, but I felt that something like that should be out in the open.

What happened was not one sided. I told the truth; I was upfront and honest about how I felt and while I will never apologize for being honest but I will apologize for the aftermath of this mess.

To each his own; may she find the kind of support that she's looking for and realize that this is the internet, there are many different kinds of people with many different kinds of opinions. We may not all agree with one another all the time, but in the end anything we say or act on should be out of genuine concern or passion. That's all I need.

Thanksgiving is tomorrow for us and I feel very grateful to have such a wonderful group of women to share my ups and downs with throughout this crazy journey. Without you all I may have given up ages ago! I'm so glad that I found this thread, and may we all get the BFPs we deserve this upcoming holiday season.

I don't have any pictures to share today, though part of me is wishing I had broken down and peed on something this afternoon! Even if it was just for funsies. Instead I'm having AF like cramps so I'm sure she'll be here soon [even with my crazy chart fertilityfriend still has AF as being due tomorrow] The upside of the AF like cramps is that if this is AF coming on, that means I didn't have any random spotting this cycle before AF; which to me is a miracle all in it's own.

Hena, I am so sorry that you had to go through that. There are times when I can't even see pregnant women without feeling a pang of despair and jealousy. It's hard sometimes to keep your chin up and work forward, especially when it seems like you're not getting anywhere! We'll all get there. I truly believe that each and every one of us will have our chance to be a mother.

Your trip sounds AMAZING as well! I am so overdue for a vacation. Work has been ridiculous; my patient schedule is overflowing and I'm seeing tons of walk ins on top of it all. I would love to experience a thermal bath! I sounds like it would go very well with champagne :mrgreen:

Dusty, can you get Airborne where you are? My Mother swears by it; that it stops you from getting viruses! Also stay hydrated and get some vitamin C in you as well.

Madrid, have YOU tested again? I'm interested to see! It would be so great if we were bump buddies. Hell, it would be awesome if we all get BFPs this cycle and we could ALL be bump buddies!

RJ, I agree with Hena!!! Bump pictures please!

Expat, how's this cycle going for you? Are you planning on temping or OPKing, or just playing it by ear?

Molly, how are you doing?

I think that's everybody! I can't believe how much our little thread has grown the past couple months! We have so many bumps and ttcers in so many parts of the world!

Is everybody gearing up for Christmas? [Dumb question; but does everyone celebrate Christmas?] I've already bought DHs gifts, I believe that my graduation gift and Christmas present combined is going to be the new wedding band I've been after! He said I could have it when I graduated though I'm hoping for Christmas.

We're talking about going on vacation this year, DH will have some time off of work and so will I. We can't quite decide where we want to travel to though! When we moved to Japan DH was adamant that we both get tourist passports as well as our military ones because he wanted to travel. So far, we've both been too busy :sigh:

I want to go to the club med here and he wants to go to Thailand, we'll see I suppose!


----------



## Madrid98

Don't have much time as I'm getting ready to go to work. 

1. Welcome Hena. I totally understand why you needed the time off. I'm so glad you're back though. We've missed you!!!!
2. I did test and it was bfn!!!!! Whatever!! The main thing is to celebrate something no matter what!!!
3. My temp was exactly like yesterday so I'm hoping I'll be moving into next cycle soon. Fx'd
4. Stucki Hun just forget about the whole thing!! Let's look to the future and forget about what's happened. By the way, the christmas question isn't silly at all: we don't celebrate it 
5. Expat let's make this cycle your longest one!!!

Have a lovely morning and day ladies!!! See you later!!
Xx


----------



## ChrissiK

Welcome back Hena! 
I totally understand that you had to take a break from BnB and all things "baby", but good to have you back!

Stuckinoki - I think a Thai resort with spa and water sports (and awesome food) would be a dream!

Madrid - why don't you celebrate Christmas? Do you celebrate something else this time of year? How are the kids with all the Christmas hype then?

It's the American Thanksgiving tomorrow and DH is taking it really hard this year ghat he can't be with his family (3rd time in a row), has not only to work that day, but the whole weekend! Thinking about surprising him with a smaller version - turkey, mashed & sweet potatoes & beans on Saturday. And German Christmas cookies for desert since Sunday is 1st of Advent, which is a big deal for me!


----------



## stuckinoki

Chrissi, I think that's a FABULOUS idea :mrgreen: I'm sure you're DH will be touched! I'm only doing a small turkey breast this year, with brown sugar yams, stuffing and green bean casserole.

Usually DH has his young marines over for dinner on the holidays [and when he's deployed a couple of us wives get together and do a huge dinner] so I cook a HUGE bird and all the fixins, but this year I just want it to be just the two of us. He's gone so often that I think I deserve a holiday where I'm not running around wielding a meat thermometer and screaming about mashed potatos! LMAO!

We had a pot luck at work today and everybody brought a Thanksgiving side in...OMG. Talk about being stuffed! I must have eaten my weight in macaroni and cheese, stuffing and Christmas cookies! It's gonna take some time on the treadmill to work off that meal, but it was totally worth it :)


----------



## Hena

EEek AF started a whole week early! Okay, no biggie, my last AF was triggered with chemicals, so maybe my system is just adjusting. I e-mailed my doc, should have an appt a week from Saturday to see of I have any eggies developing. Answers are coming! Answers are coming!

I hope all the Americans away from home have a very nice celbration away. I grew up having Canadian Thanksgiving in October, then American in November. It's a good thing I was an active child, I'd have been a moose otherwise! :rofl: As a vegetarian, I was never that thrilled with the holiday, however. I'm more eager for Christmas time and SO happy that this year is with my family. (yes, we celebrate Christmas)

I feel horrible right now, haven't had cramps this violent since I stopped taking the pill over 2 years ago....UGH Thank goodness for a short day and hot cocoa!


----------



## stuckinoki

^^^Hena sounds like your body and hormones are just adjusting after the triggered period, sorry you've got cramps though!

I had an IUD right after high school and I remember that the cramps that came along with it were literally the WORST pain I had ever experienced. I had it taken out in the end because I couldn't handle the menstrual cramps!

Are they doing just a plain follicular ultrasound to see if you're growing eggies alone or do the have you on Clomid or something this cycle?

I hope you get some answers and I'm super glad that your doctor wants to help you! There's nothing worse than getting stuck with someone that doesn't want to run any tests for you! My first RE was like that, luckily my current specialist is not only amazing, but she's a bitch as well [in a get things done ASAP way] She's great. I know she and I are going to deal famously together!

Do you have a heating pad or anything? For my IUD cramps I'd have to boil water and then dunk a wash cloth in the pot and lay it directly on my belly. Hot, hot water was the only thing that made me feel better.

TWO THANKSGIVINGS?!?! Lucky girl! I absolutely LOVE turkey. So much so that I make a Thanksgiving meal about once every 3 months because I get in the mood for turkey and stuffing :mrgreen:


----------



## rjsmam

afternoon from a very windy, cold and rainy scotland!! :wave: :rain:

Hena - it's so great to hear from you. I'm so sorry how hard things have been for you & totally understand why you needed the break. sounds like you have a really great doctor on your side. urg AF pains are horrid - but at least your body is hopefully getting back on track & it means your closer to answers! your anniversary wk end sounds heavenly :flower:

Chrissi - your wee surprise meal for dh is an adorable idea.

Stuck - your vacation plans sound awesome, I was booked to go Thailand years ago & ended up preggo with my son so cancelled ! i'd love to go one day 

madrid - sorry about the pesky bfn.. i hope your temp shoots up tom & you get those well deserved lines v soon

I hope everyone else is having a good day.

To everyone celebrating Thanksgiving I hope you have an awesome time

We sure do celebrate christmas and i totally love it! We usually have snow and I love having the time off to cosy up with the fire on and watch festive films with the boys! Most yrs i'm horribly last minute but nope.. not this yr.. i have the boys gifts already and have made some hampers for dh's family. Am determined to be organised!

My ms subsided a couple of wks ago but has returned with a vengance but hey it's supposed to be a good sign right?! And some say it's a sign of a girl even though dh will not even contemplate its anything other than a boy! I will get that bump pic taken & post it soon i promise!




x


----------



## Madrid98

Hi ladies!!

I'm so tired now because i've had a very busy day at work. I'm glad is over!!

The cramps are getting worse now and I think it has something to do with the vitex content in the FertiliTea. By the way, I've been meaning to ask you Chrissi; when you were drinking the tea, how many cups did you had a day? I was having only 1 and that may be the reason it never worked for me. As soon as I stopped drinking it I O and got the smiley. I wonder why :shrug:

I'm going to try soy next cycle again. I'm convinced but I'm still in two minds about opk's. Don't know if I should give them a last chance just to make sure we give it a 100% for my last soy cycle.

Regarding the Christmas celebrations let me just explain that when I was in Spain I use to celebrate with my family. For me then was a religious celebration and I've always understood it as such. Taking that into account we did celebrate it in 3 days: the 24th/25th, the 31st December and the 6th January.
Coming to the uk I was surprised with the way in which is celebrated here as presents are given on the 25th instead of the 6th (many people do the same now in Spain with Santa included).
We don't celebrate it because it isn't part of our faith or belief. My kids don't feel it because they can't miss what they've never had I guess.

X


----------



## gabbyskyy

Ok, Madrid I found it!
:wave: Hi y'all! I haven't had a chance to read through and stalk the thread yet, but I will. :) I've heard this group is very supportive in the ttc journey.


----------



## Madrid98

Welcome gabby!!!

I guess if you read the beginning of the thread it'll give you an idea on how this group started but just to sum up we came together after a thread created by Hena in the 2ww & as we kept posting after the 2ww was over we decided maybe to create a group to continue sharing our journey. Since then other lovely ladies have joined us and I'm sure they'll be delighted to introduce themselves once the get online.

I hope you'll enjoy sharing your ups and downs with us.

X


----------



## Madrid98

https://thomasgwyndunbar.files.wordpress.com/2010/06/conception2implantation.jpg?w=513&h=388

I'd like to share this with you all. It was posted in one of the testing threads and I think is very good. We should remind ourselves this whenever we decide to test before 9dpo. :flower:


----------



## stuckinoki

https://i42.tinypic.com/103x79c.jpg


----------



## stuckinoki

That's a GREAT photo Madrid! I doubt it's going to keep my obsession to pee on things at bay though :mrgreen:

I wanted to add this one as well ^^
It's how our hormones work throughout a cycle. In case anybody was wondering how their cycle really worked.


----------



## expatttc

Madrid, I love that diagram, grazie! A welcome reminder why testing early can lead to lots of stress/disappointment/grrrrrs in the morning. Though I never have been good at waiting. Fx for the next cycle together :friends:

Stucki, good to see your nice long posting. Happy Thanksgiving and enjoy a dinner for just the two of you. I always cook a Canadian thanksgiving dinner over here for DHs office staff and their families, but to be honest, my favorite part is the next day when we sit down as just the two of us with leftovers. Im glad to hear you didnt have any spotting pre AF...I know how hard that can be. Im also gearing up for Christmas, but havent gotten to the gift buying yet. Ill wait till I am out of Port Moresby if I can to pick up something. What ring are you looking at? Pic please! Vacations at a ryokan would be lovely, as well as Thailand...mmmm.krabi... :plane:

Hena, Im with Stucki - well each have our chance to be a Mom, cant wait!! And I also feel jealous when I hear of friends getting pregnant, or see people around with big bumps. I just try to channel it to future excitement but I think its okay to let ourselves have that moment of selfish want -- but its good in the end you didnt report the stroller in the hall. Heehee. Youll be the one leaving it there soon enough :hugs: OH - and I still celebrate CDN thanksgiving for my heritage, and now also the American one with friends.

Rjsmam, also so organized with gifts! Im jealous that youll have snow for Christmas. :xmas10:

Chrissi, I love the idea of advent cookies. Good luck with the cooking of everything! :wohoo:

Dusty - how are you feeling? :flow:

As for me, Im not temping as DH still isnt keen on that and I dont have the right thermometer available here in PNG, BUT I am tracking my cp and cm, and will be doing OPKs from tomorrow (day 10). Unfortunately, only the ones with the lines, not the happy face (again not available here in PNG). Hena, I agree with you that it would be good to do it for a few cyclesand I think if a bfp doesnt show up before Christmas, I will order a bbt thermometer for myself online as a gift, as well as some digital opks. I also had bloodwork done last month to check my hormone levels on CD3 and CD24, but unfortunately only part of it has returned back to me, and you need to have it read all together. Gotta love PNG healthcare. I wanted to get an ultrasound and pap test done in Bangkok last month, but that trip was delayed for work. 

Furthermore, I still dont know if my cervix is at a normal angle, and would love a gynecologist, or anyone qualified really, to tell me once and for all... When I check it (TMI?) it feels like its in the middle, but pointed more towards the back than the front. Three reasons that I think it may be at an angle? My Moms was (is it hereditary?), dtd from the back can be painful sometimes, depending on the angle, and my pre-AF spotting is also a possible sign of a tipped uterus/cervix. Any of you with the same concerns? So many questions...

DH is also in a bit of a strange place this past week, so I am hoping that we can relax this weekend and get into a good mood for some well timed bd-ing.

RJ, Molly, gabbysky, all others that I missed, hope youre all well!


----------



## stuckinoki

My engagement ring is a 1.03ct Leo princess cut solitaire in a Tiffany cathedral setting...so I wanted something that sits low on the hand because with the cathedral setting it sits really high and gets in my way at work...Once I get a new wedding band I'll be retiring the engagement ring to the jewelry box while I'm at work...

Platinum setting
1.71 tcw
VS2 diamonds
G in color 

What do you ladies think? Did I pick a good one? lol
https://i54.tinypic.com/scx1jl.jpg
https://i54.tinypic.com/1rf4ht.jpg
https://i52.tinypic.com/mwulgn.jpg
https://i55.tinypic.com/333g11k.jpg


----------



## gabbyskyy

THAT RING IS GORGEOUS!!!!!!! Sparkly things make me happy! Really, it's beatiful and timeless.
Madrid, that's a great conception timeline. I found it interesting that our egg"hatches". LOL!...


----------



## Madrid98

Yes gabby!! On many days I feel also like a hen waiting for the eggs and all! Lol

Stucki I love the ring!!! It's so similar to the one I want!!! Definitely we have good taste Hun! Thanks for your graph too. 

Expatt sorry but I ha e no idea about your cervix question. I wish I could give you any advice. 
The strip opk's are fine as well. You don't need to spend too much to monitor your body so don't worry if you can't find them where you are. 

Temp us lower today over here. Waiting waiting


----------



## stuckinoki

Expat; I have been ttc for what feels like FOREVER and I still don't know how to properly check my cervix! I wish I could help!

If you're on the market for a BBT, PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE buy this one!
https://www.ebay.com/itm/150324419114?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

I have tried over 6 different bbts and this is the only one that is consistently accurate, doesn't beep every 3 seconds and has the 100th place read out as well [lots of bbts call themselves bbts but don't read out to the 100th place...which you need for accurate charting!]

I LOVE this thermometer and I recommend it to EVERYONE! Plus it comes with 2o OPKs of HPTs [your choice] The company is reliable and the shipping is worldwide and FAST!

Madrid!! Glad that we both have such excellent taste in jewelry :D DH spoils me!
Have you tested again? I just tested with the ICs and there is something VV faint on them but FF had my AF due today so I figure if I was, indeed pregnant that I would be getting more than a VV faint line at this point! 

Oh well, hopefully AF shows up! I have a complete newly found respect for any lady that has ever suffered through PCOS or random long cycles! AF is usually early for me! It's so weird to have NO SYMPTOMS of ANYTHING! lol TTC limbo sucks!


----------



## stuckinoki

Ladies, Just wanted to share some photo's of my girls enjoying their first Thanksgiving together with us as a family! We didn't get Sticks until December of last year! I can't believe they are all grown up already!

Here are my piglets gobbling up their Thanksgiving feast!

https://i44.tinypic.com/nvzj47.jpg

[Sticks ate her vegetables first! My little vegetarian!]
https://i39.tinypic.com/r8xw1d.jpg

[While Abby just ate everything at once!]
https://i42.tinypic.com/21mudft.jpg

[Then Sticks decided that she wanted to hide a yam for later; unfortunately she chose to hid it on my couch pillow]
https://i40.tinypic.com/67jvuo.jpg


----------



## stuckinoki

I caved, and took another FRER tonight. Hopefully this one leads somewhere! AF was officially due today.

.....I've got new pictures!

https://i53.tinypic.com/2mhalid.jpg

https://i56.tinypic.com/9q8abn.jpg

https://i52.tinypic.com/15mjjus.jpg


----------



## Hena

Have I mentioned lately that you ladies rock? Probably not, seeing as I was in hiding, so I'll say it now: YOU LADIES ROCK!!!!

I don't have time to repsond to everyone (just popping in between classes) but some quikie messeages..... 

Gabby: WELCOME!!! I've added you to our official list. Please tell us a bit about yourself. 

I love the charts, I'll be sure to consult them next time I'm tempted to test way too early :winkwink: 

Stuck: hoooray for the gorgeous ring and clear lines on the test. Your babies are beyond cute!

Expat: I have a tilted uterus just like my mom. The doc told me it shouldn't affect my ability to get pg though. My mom needed 8 months to get pg with me, but then conceived my younger brother on a one-off :haha: so who knows? In my case, the tilt also means that it takes longer for the cervix to retract so there can be some pain during untercourse in certain positions, especially if there hasn't been enough foreplay. I've never asked my mom about that though(!!!) so I don't know if it's true for others.

I'm not ignoring the rest of you, just in a hurry to get into the city for the tree lighting and prep my next lessons!

Happy Thanksgiving Americans and lovers of American Thanksgiving! 
:hugs: to you all!


----------



## Madrid98

I'm sorry but on my phone I can't see any colour in the line. Not having af is a good sign though!! I'm gonna take paracetamol myself as the pain is stronger now. 

X


----------



## stuckinoki

We shall see in the morning. If there's nothing there tomorrow I'm gonna leave it until my appointment with my RE on Tuesday.


----------



## Madrid98

Good luck Hun!!! Fx'd for you!


----------



## stuckinoki

Thanks Madrid.

I just uncased it for some close up shots :mrgreen: It's definitely pink IRL, hopefully it shows up better in these pictures.

https://i51.tinypic.com/11t0jdw.jpg

https://i52.tinypic.com/25jedli.jpg

https://i53.tinypic.com/fw886r.jpg


----------



## dusty_sheep

I do see something there!:happydance: (And that does mean something.)

AFM, I know know the reason for my sickness, and it's not a virus.:winkwink:

The Clearblue Digital thingy said I'm _"Pregnant 3+"_ So happy, and then again scared of anopther mc.:shy:


----------



## Madrid98

Stuckinoki yes I can definitely see those ones and they're definitely pink!! Fx'd!!

Dusty that's wonderful news!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance: So happy for you!!!! :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:don't be scared hun! One mc doesn't mean another one. Maybe the other pregnancy was just a bit too early in time. We never know why these things happen but positive thoughts now!!!!


----------



## rjsmam

Stuck - I checked in earlier v quickly from work - am on phone now & can clearly see those lines!!!

Dusty - that is fan bloody tastic!!! Mega congrats honey. V exciting. Positive vibes for you !!!



X


----------



## Madrid98

I'm surrounded by bumps!! lol


----------



## rjsmam

Madrid98 said:


> I'm surrounded by bumps!! lol

Madrid you deserve it sooo much - your bfp is right round the very next corner for you I just know it!!!!!


x


----------



## stuckinoki

DUSTY that's fantastic news! Congratulations to you...

Madrid; you and hena and expat and everybody else are next dear! I've got a feeling this thread is going to have a ton of Holiday BFPs!!!


----------



## MollyMalone

Hey! just checking in! My last week of honeymoon :nope::. We are in Cancun now. 
I've been trying to keep my mind off baby stuff but has been so hard. Good news though, my SIL ran my obgyn to make an appoint for me next week. Now I just have to wait until tuesday afternoon :happydance:. She got a bit suspicious about me asking her to ring and even asked if I was pregnant but I cleared that up (just didn't tell her I'm TTC :blush:)


p.s. How do I copy the banner's link??


----------



## Anewbeginning

Hello,

For once they have an international group. Is there anybody in here from Nigeria or Brazil?


----------



## MollyMalone

Anewbeginning said:


> Hello,
> 
> For once they have an international group. Is there anybody in here from Nigeria or Brazil?

Hey there! I'm from Brazil, eventhough I left when I was 5 years old and havent lived there since, been back on holidays though. Where are you from?


----------



## Madrid98

Anewbeginning welcome!!!! Please tell us a bit about yourself!!!

Stucki don't you have any pics for today? Are you waiting to test again until your appt? 

X


----------



## stuckinoki

I'm waiting until Tuesday to test again ;) 
Plus I'm out of FRERs and the Commissary was closed today [our PX was sold out as they have been all month] so I wasn't able to restock my drawer!


----------



## ChrissiK

Oh my - it's raining BFPs! How wonderful (and fitting for Thanksgiving)!

Checking in quickly from the library since we still don't have internet or phone at the house (grr).

Will check in when we are back online!


----------



## Hena

DUSTY!!! :wohoo::wohoo::yipee: This one will stick, I just know it!!!!! 

Stucki: I can't wait for Tuesday! Fingers crossed!!!

Welcome Anewbeginning!!! I hope you enjoy this group and get as much support here as I do!!

Molly and New: you can get the banner by going to our first post (page 1) and clicking "reply with quote" then copy the banner URL and paste it in your sig. I'm so happy our little group is growing and branching into new parts of the world :flower:

Madrid: have you decided not to test for a little while? How are you feeling? 

DH just got home from Rwanda (he was gone a whole week) and AF was kind enough to depart just in time to welcome him home properly :blush: It's good practice for when there's an egg to catch!

I hope all the rest of you are doing well.


----------



## rjsmam

stucki - am eagerly looking forward to Tues also - those tests were soooo promising

Madrid - i've wondered the same as Hena - how is the tww going?

Hena - practice makes perfect :winkwink:

hi to everyone else!!! 




x


----------



## Madrid98

Maybe the post didn't get here but I'm on cd2 today so I won't be testing for at least 3 weeks. I'm starting soy today as I want to give it a go for the last time.


----------



## rjsmam

sorry if i missed it Madrid - in fact i recall now so it's me being dumb.. sorry!

hope Soy works it magic for you... :flower:


x


----------



## Madrid98

Thanks hun! I've taken it twice and worked only once but I'm more into it because I'm hoping to reduce my cycles more than anything else. I can't do 40 days cycles!!! I've taken epo today also and I'll take soy at night time before going to bed as I've done before.


----------



## rjsmam

Madrid98 said:


> Thanks hun! I've taken it twice and worked only once but I'm more into it because I'm hoping to reduce my cycles more than anything else. I can't do 40 days cycles!!! I've taken epo today also and I'll take soy at night time before going to bed as I've done before.

nooooo 40 day cycles are not fair! i took EPO too - what days are you taking the soy? i took it at night time too! 


x


----------



## Madrid98

Cd2-6 this time round. And different amounts too. Just trying to get a fresa start with it and praying it works.


----------



## rjsmam

Madrid98 said:


> Cd2-6 this time round. And different amounts too. Just trying to get a fresa start with it and praying it works.

well we're all rooting for ya and for everyone else to get those pink lines!



x


----------



## ChrissiK

Madrid - I forgot to answer your question: I drank one cup of Fertilitea when I regulated my cycles, but 2 cups (until OV) when I got the BFP.
Stucki - did you drink it this cycle?

Welcome to all the new members, please introduce yourself & your TTC journey! If you go back at little you can find information about the rest of us!


----------



## Madrid98

Chrissi I was drinking one cup a day but instead of making my cycle shorter it was even longer than the previous one. I guess is not for me.


----------



## stuckinoki

Chrissy, you can't take vitex and clomid t the same time so I wasn't able to use the tea this cycle. Hopefully next month if AF ever shows up...


----------



## MollyMalone

Does soy make your cycle shorter, ovulate or both???

I'm gonna wait until I see my Dr. and I hope she will give me something to get my period back. If I dont get Clomid prescribed, and I'd say I won't just yet, then I'll start taking supplements properly...


----------



## stuckinoki

Soy is supposed to work like natural clomid. 

Except where clomid blocks your estrogen receptors making them believe there is no estrogen being produced; Soy just weakly binds to your estrogen receptors for a short period of time. The end result with both is that your body produces more estrogen and then in turn more FSH [follicle stimulating hormone] which will make you produce bigger, happier follicles and eggs :mrgreen:


----------



## MollyMalone

Gonna try that if I don't get prescribed anythin next week then.

Finally got my banner sorted:happydance:


----------



## dusty_sheep

Do I have a banner? I guess not, but that's because I generally don't see signatures. The first time I read on bnb I couldn't stop crying seeing photos and tickers of babys that passed away, were born still or lost during pregnancy. I have anxiety issues, too, so I decided it'd be better to not have to see what might go wrong with my LO. Anyway, am I supposed to have a banner?

Otherwise, nothing new here. I have pains in my lower back, very often when I'm physically active. I have an appt tomorrow to get blood drawn, so they will see if everything is okay... or something. Then hopefully U/S some time later, and I know I'll be so scared of that. Conception should have been around Nov 1 (didn't track anything this cycle), so I don't know from when doing an U/S would make sense so I could see if there is a heartbeat.

Madrid, I wish you all the best with the soy:hugs:. 

rj and Hena, good to see you:happydance:

welcome to the new members:flower:


----------



## Anewbeginning

MollyMalone. How are you? Ive been waiting to go to Brazil for the longest. Im from the US, but my dad is Nigerian. I joined because I have more friends overseas then here. So w here are you in your TTC? 

Madrid98 Im a mother of 2 kids now (8 and 7, boy and girl) Soon to get married in 1 month. And Im working and going to school. So Im starting all over again in my life. 

Thanks Hena, Im getting to know the site and the people here.


----------



## MollyMalone

Anewbeginning said:


> MollyMalone. How are you? Ive been waiting to go to Brazil for the longest. Im from the US, but my dad is Nigerian. I joined because I have more friends overseas then here. So w here are you in your TTC?
> 
> Madrid98 Im a mother of 2 kids now (8 and 7, boy and girl) Soon to get married in 1 month. And Im working and going to school. So Im starting all over again in my life.
> 
> Thanks Hena, Im getting to know the site and the people here.

TTC in Madrid, well...will be as of monday. Only started TTC after I got married last month, and have been away on our honeymoon ever since.
What are you studying? Must be soo hard going to college while taking care of two kids!


----------



## Madrid98

Congrats on your soon to come wedding anew! I think we have many things in common. My children are 11 & 8, also boy and girl. Im studying too. In my last year at uni. By the way I forgot to let you all know that I got my internship in the uni & that I'm gonna be working as support teacher there. I can't believe I made it! & I just pray this will help me with my career in the future. 
I'm also applying for the PGCE for next September. Last day is the 1st December. Hoping I'll have enough time to complete it. The worst is the statement: 4000 words. 

On cd4 today and 3rd round of soy tonight. So far so good ^_^


----------



## Hena

Congrats on the internship, Madrid! And good luck with the PGCE application, 4000 words by this week should make the first part of your cycle go faster :winkwink: Fingers crossed that soy does the trick this cycle!!!

Dusty, you can use the banner if you want, but you don't *need* it. You're a part of the group either way! Good luck at thw appt, I'm sure everything is fine. 

I'm doing this as a fly-by note, sorry not to write to everyone, but it's the first Sunday of Advent (religious event in our household) so I have to run. I'll check in again soon. :hugs:


----------



## Madrid98

Thanks Hena!! I've been sending emails to the primary schools near to where I live to apply for the 2 weeks work experience placement. I just hope they'll reply soon.

On cd5 and only 2 days left with soy. I can't wait for cd10 and start using those opk's!!!

Stuckinoki any news??

Dusty how was the appt?

Everyone else how are you????

XX


----------



## dusty_sheep

Madrid, good luck with your applications and congrats on the internship!

Anewbeginning, I too am working and going to school, just wrote my exams (though not sure whether I passed or not). And I got married 2 years ago.

The appt went... well, since I know how people work there, I basically knew they wouldn't so anything but get blood drawn. And that's exactly what they did.

After my BFP at home I now know, that according to my blood I am pregnant as well:thumbup:. I'll be in for an u/s tomorrow afternoon. I would have waited to get one today, but they told me to call in the afternoon and wait for the results of the blood test.

So scared...:shrug: Because what if they don't find a heartbeat, just like the last time?


----------



## ChrissiK

Dusty - good luck with the ultrasound! FXd for a strong beautiful heart beat!

Stucki - how are you????

I just booked a private ultrasound in 3 weeks, hoping to finally be able to see the gender!


----------



## Madrid98

Couldnt they see the gender in the NHS one chrissi? I don't know if I'd like to know next time.


----------



## ChrissiK

Yeah, baby not very cooperative on the 20 week NHS scan...
And after 2 boys I would need sometime to adjust to a third, so I would like to know in advance - never mind decorating the nursery and having baby clothes shipped to me from th US and Germany!
I have a feeling it's a girl, but this pregnancy could only be different because I am 10 years older... Then again I can cone up with plenty of boys names, but struggle with ones for girls! Lol
Either way, healthy baby is most important, but I like to be prepared!


----------



## rjsmam

hey everyone!! hope you all had a great thanksgiving / weekend! :flower:

dusty & stuck best of luck with your apmnts tomorro!

madrid - hows the soy going down?

chrissi - sounds like we've got this in common! I have 8yr old ds and step son and for the same reasons we're hoping to find out the gender. Similarly i often feel this pregnancy is different but wonder if it's the age gap! I just hope junior is coopeartive when 20wk scan comes round!


xx


----------



## Madrid98

Chrissi have you checked your bump shape? Sometimes that may give you a clue. It was completely different when I had my dd and when I had my ds. And when I met the midwife she also told me that shapes differ from boy to girl. Another thing that was different and I've noticed many women suffer too is that with my dd my face was getting fuller and fuller as if it was swollen a bit. Not easy to explain sorry!
Either way I hope she cooperates next time and you can start your pink nursery.

Same to you rjsman!! Hope is a girl this time!! Just get ready because girls are different than boys. You'll get a mini you, lol
Also I wanted to ask you. When you got your bfp with soy where you temping until the day you got the + or not? And if so did you temp stay high?

I'm ok with the soy so far. Having a weird af but I'm guessing is the soy and nothing else. Today I've taken 160mg. Tomorrow is the last day taking it. 

X


----------



## rjsmam

yes i temped until i got the bfp - the temps weren't obviously high as far as i remember - and i did a fair bit of adjusting as i had a horrid early morning to catch a flight then was working away from home!

here's a link to my chart if it works https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/27d437



x


----------



## Madrid98

Thanks. I was just curious because I've read other posts of women who say they have a temp drop and then af comes but it isn't a normal af so they keep testing again after that just in case they are pregnant. I always thought that if your temp is below the coverline you are most likely having af, either weird or normal but af.


----------



## rjsmam

are you having a light af - or is it just different? i had nasty dark brown spotting which i assumed was af but obviously wasn't so assumed it was out - didn't get the pos though until 2/3 days later


x


----------



## Madrid98

My af is light but soy makes af lighter anyway. My temp was quiet low the day af arrived so I'm confident it wasn't the case for me. If you keep having higher temps and is only brown spotting you may consider being pregnant but it isn't me unfortunately.


----------



## rjsmam

well here's hoping that your last dose does this trick & you gearing up to catch that sticky egg!


x


----------



## expatttc

Ooooooh I hate opks. I'm always getting a strong evap line and pale pink. Perhaps from tomorrow morning I'll start posting pics. No + yet though, for sure, but I'll most likely only be ov'ing around cd15/16 anyway (tomorrow and Thursday).


----------



## expatttc

dusty, have they scheduled your u/s yet? :flow:


----------



## Madrid98

Expatt some women get faint lines in the opk's for their entire cycle. The main thing is to get 2 dark lines in them. Then you know you're O. 

Xx


----------



## stuckinoki

OPKs don't work the same as HPTs expat :)

OPKs detect LH and we have LH in our systems all the time [the OPK only detects the spike in LH that forces the follicle to release the egg at ovulation]

It's completely normal to have a faint line on them though. You'll notice that they'll start getting darker before they become positive! A positive is when the test line is as dark or darker than the control line!

Well ladies, doctor gave me an Rx for provera [to start my period] she doesn't think that I actually ovulated this cycle :confused: so she wants to force my period and do a 150mg Clomid cycle for December.

Everything else is normal...she made me do a pregnancy test in office though [because I'm CD37 of a 31 day cycle] Of course it was negative; but for the briefest of moments my heart fluttered a little because the nurse took forever to bring the results back....I mean, stranger things have happened but I was only a little sad that they were negative.

She said that my liver and kidney function is good, my thyroid is still chugging along and my glucose was good on the Metformin! So all is well.

I wrote a really nasty email to FRER the other day about their crap tests; I still haven't heard back but those damn tests looked so convincingly positive....


----------



## expatttc

Eeks - sorry I realize I wasn't as clear as I should have been. 

I meant I was getting almost three lines - one where the normal/neutral one should be, and two - one light (getting darker) with a slim edge almost like another line that is dark. 

Basically, the line that I am watching to see when it changes, it often leaves a slim evap edge that is as dark as the test line -- through my entire cycle. 

It's only beside that evap edge that I get the pink that progressively gets darker, which is frustrating. I miss the happy face ones! Must find them online - Stucki, thanks so much as well for sending the link for the bbt online. 

This morning however, it looks like we're there with the opk! Both lines, even with that silly evap edge, are dark! Fingers crossed DH is up for some daaaaaancing :)


----------



## rjsmam

Stuck - glad you to hear your apmnt went ok, how do you feel about the next round of clomid? good for you re the email to frer, sometimes these it helps to have a good old rant!

expat - go catch the eggy :winkwink:

dusty - hoping to hear some fab news from your apmnt too!!!



x


----------



## dusty_sheep

RJ - there is a heartbeat:cloud9: And maybe another baby sitting in the corner, but the doc couldn't find the heart beat there. She said this might be because of the position, so while I'm happy about the strong heartbeat of one baby, I so hope that the little bean sitting in the corner will also have a heartbeat next time I go there. To me, it only takes one u/s to already feel close to them, so I don't want to lose either of them anymore. Not sure, so happy and still worrying at the same right now:happydance::shrug:


----------



## rjsmam

dusty_sheep said:


> RJ - there is a heartbeat:cloud9: And maybe another baby sitting in the corner, but the doc couldn't find the heart beat there. She said this might be because of the position, so while I'm happy about the strong heartbeat of one baby, I so hope that the little bean sitting in the corner will also have a heartbeat next time I go there. To me, it only takes one u/s to already feel close to them, so I don't want to lose either of them anymore. Not sure, so happy and still worrying at the same right now:happydance::shrug:

i'm so pleased for you!!!!!!!! :cloud9: lots of strong positive vibes being sent your way honey. did they give a edd or a estimated date in wks/days? I completely agree - i think even seeing pink lines makes you close to them! huge congrats again :kiss:



x


----------



## dusty_sheep

I'm 6 weeks along, so that's pretty far away from the 12 weeks mark to be save yet. But it does _feel_ right, for some reason.:thumbup:


----------



## rjsmam

dusty_sheep said:


> I'm 6 weeks along, so that's pretty far away from the 12 weeks mark to be sure yet. But it does _feel_ right, for some reason.:thumbup:

brilliant - keep a hold of that feeling and don't let it go!!! xxxxx


----------



## gabbyskyy

Hello, I'm barging in ladies! Good morning! How is everyone?
Madrid- how does soy work?


----------



## Madrid98

Aww dusty!! So happy for you!! Praying you'll be seeing both hb next time. 
Twins!! How lovely!!

Gabby it works like clomid. You take it at the beginning of your cycle. Cd1-5,2-6,3-7 or 5-9. 

X


----------



## ChrissiK

Dusty - great news! Twins would be amazing, but just one sticky bean reason enough to celebrate! FXd for h & h 9 months!

Gabby - I noticed in your signature that you have 2 girls, 7&9 - have two boys the same age! What made you decide to TTC again after the gap? Did you conceive the first two without problems?

Hope everybody else is doing well!


----------



## gabbyskyy

Crissik- Yes, with my first 2 we weren't even trying. Then I got on the mirena iud for 7 years. I felt like if I wanted to try for a boy, now was the time as I'm not getting any younger. :) I had my iud removed June 8th and thought for sure it would "just happen"....oh how much I took for granted when it was so easy and didn't even realize it. It's only been 6 months, but still. When it does happen though, I know it'll be that much sweeter.
How about you? How long did it take for you to conceive? Were you on bc during your gap? What made you decide to try for another? Sorry the million ?????'s Anyway, it's nice to meet you!:flower:

p.s. do you know what you're having????


----------



## gabbyskyy

Madrid98 said:


> Aww dusty!! So happy for you!! Praying you'll be seeing both hb next time.
> Twins!! How lovely!!
> 
> Gabby it works like clomid. You take it at the beginning of your cycle. Cd1-5,2-6,3-7 or 5-9.
> 
> X

Do you have to get it from your doc?


----------



## MollyMalone

Hello there! I'm finally back in Madrid. Got back on monday afternoon.

Went to my obgyn today. She's pretty sure I have PCOS, but is gonna run some tests first, so I'm having a scan on the 9th and blood work done. She prescribed me with Ovusitol (inositol and folic acid) which is meant to help PCOS. I asked her if she would not precribe me anything else for ovulation and she said she would, but my husband would have to get a seminogram first just to make sure I'm not taking medication for no reason. He has his appointment with the urologist on the 12th. 

Now we just have to wait...


----------



## Madrid98

I have to love the spanish health service!!! You are in the right path molly!

Gabby you can buy from a store like walmart. It isn't a "medicine" as such. 

Xx


----------



## ChrissiK

Gabby - 
When our second son was 6 months old, my eldest was diagnosed with Aspergers syndrome. It was a dark, stressful time and my husband said we were done with kids and had a vasectomy. The next 5 years we concentrated on treating Autism, things got a lot better and my wish for a third child got stronger. Friends and family went on to have - wanted and unwanted - children and every time I would cry, and when my sister had her 3rd I even became depressed.
Finally my husband agreed to have a reversal. While that was scheduled and while he healed I did a lot of things to increase my egg quality and started monitoring ovulation (every egg gone seemed like a waste!) So when we started trying it took us only 4 months, but it felt like a 5 year journey came to an end!


----------



## gabbyskyy

Chrissik- what did you do to take charge of your fertility? I've only done opks and they seem to not be helping as I have bd on all the right days the past 3 cycles! I'm irregular though from the mirena removal. I feel the same way! Everyone around me is haveing babies and weren't trying for them. My 2 neighbors were pg at the same time and have newborns so I see pg bellies and babies and it makes me want it more. My hubs is getting used to the idea finally. Lol.


----------



## ChrissiK

Gabby - 
I did a couple of no-brainers: eat organic, no alcohol/caffeine/artificial sweetner, exercise regularly and attain an ideal BMI (I actually exercised less, coming down from running a marathon). I monitored CM and used a salivascope which proved more reliable than any ovulation kits. And then I drank one cup of FertiliTea every day for 3 months to strengthen my uterus. And this shortened my cycles from about 33 days to 28-29.


----------



## Madrid98

Hi ladies!!

It's so quiet around here!!! 

Stucki I'm so sorry you didn't O this month. Has your af already started? Are you taking clomid?

I'm gonna share my ds drawing with you all! He's so lovely!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0432.jpg
File size: 37.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## rjsmam

hi everyone! been meaning to post for the last two days and every time i try i don't get the chance to finish!

hope you are all doing well! it's been a nasty wk at work and am so glad it's friday! had my flu jab today after much deliberation and so far so good.....

Gabby - hi! i have a son and step son at similar ages (8 & 10) here's hoping you catch that eggie soon

Madrid - that pic is adorable, what a lovely ds! 

xx


----------



## MollyMalone

Madrid, the picture is sooo cute!! I had my parents fridge full of drawings from DH's nephew. Yeah the health system is very good, but it takes sooo long for everything. We have private insurance so its pretty straight forward, but from what I've heard if you go public it takes a good bit longer because you can't just go to the specialist you want, you have to be referred and it takes ages!

I've been having an awful headache for the past few days and woke up today with swollen tonsils. UGH! seconds time in less than 3 weeks. Going to the doctors tomorrow, can't wait to get rid of them! I think SIL is making/made an appointment for the operation next month...

On the other hand its my 3rd day with ovusitol, and LOVE the fact that it has no taste to it. I would have taken it anyway, but its a good plus. Now I can't wait for our tests so we can start a proper treatment.


----------



## Madrid98

Yes Molly I guess it depends where you live. Where my mum is, it doesn't take long to be referred or seen. Maybe she's lucky. In here they don't refer you at all. Gps are like a safety wall between us & the specialists, so it makes it hard when you want to have tests or anything.


----------



## ChrissiK

Madrid - thats a great drawing?
Are you very open about TTC then?
We didn't tell the kids, because I couldn't face the constant inquiries sure to follow...

Things are slowing down after the move, I am wearing a belt for the pelvic pain and so far so good!

Dusty- have you gone for the us?


----------



## Madrid98

We aren't that open to be honest. We told them when I first got pregnant and then they knew about the mc but since then my youngest has been always saying things like "when are you going to have a baby mummy?" or "why is it taking so long?". I guess he just can't understand it isn't like getting a toy or something like that. He knew when I was pregnant back in July too but only because he saw my doppler so he put 2 and 2 together. He's seen me so many times crying that I guess he's very sensitive about the whole thing. Don't know.......

Glad that the belt is helping you ease the pain. Just take your time with sorting out things. You'll get there eventually. Have you been buying baby stuff? Are you waiting for the sales? One of my work colleagues was saying he's waiting for the sales to buy everything they need. I wouldn't like the thought of fighting for a cot just for a 10% discount but I can understand there are people who may enjoy the struggle for bargain.

X


----------



## dusty_sheep

Madrid - I can understand that you would rather not want to talk about being pregnant that soon, not even your ds. I'm happy that the LO is just too little to understand yet. Is the doppler something you can use at home? I might sound dumb, but what is it for, to hear the baby's heartbeat?

Chrissi - no I haven't had another u/s yet. Monday it will be. When will you go for another try to find out the baby's gender?

MOlly - I too, seem to be having a cold or something. Nothing bad, but bad enough to keep me worrying. Hope you feel better very soon - I made chicken soup today, it's supposed to help when having a cold. (Don't ask me why, though.)

Gabby - first of all hello, as we haven't spoken on here yet I can relate to the feeling of having pregnant women around me all the time since we startet TTC. There were times when I simply got mad at all pregnant women while I had just mc.

RJ - how are you doing yourself? The last times you popped in here, you replied to our posts but didn't tell how you are doing?

hope I didn't forget anyone:blush:

AFM - I have another u/s on Monday and am, of course, very nervous. I do feel... well, sick all the time, but no throwing up so far (except once). Can't even smell coffee anymore, which is so bad when you wake up dead tired in the morning. Basically, I've been tired throughout the day, lately. So tired that I even had to take naps in between. 

And it does feel like something is being stretched there in my lower tummy. Had quite some *cough*TMI*cough creamy mucus down there but read this was okay.... then read this might be an infection, so I'll have to ask about that, too, on Monday.

Even though seeing the heartbeat made me so happy and felt like a relief... I still keep worrying about the other baby that might be sitting in the corner there. Now that I've seen 2 babies, I want them both:cloud9: What if there won't be a second heartbeat there on Monday - will I lose both babies then? What if there won't be any heartbeat at all anymore? Worries, worries, but so far things seem to be okay.

I keep wondering if I'm feeling sicker than when I was pregnant with the LO, and more tired that back then. But I simply can't remember... I'm probably trying to get a sign whether the other baby will be still there on Monday. Ah well. Everything felt kind of okay in August, and I still had the mc in the end.:nope:


----------



## rjsmam

Hi ladies how are you all today? :flower: I hope you all had a lovely wk end.

We had our first proper dump of snow & everything is sooo festive. :xmas5:
Makes me nervous travelling in the car though but otherwise I love it really. Was a very busy wk end for me with shopping/social events etc & I felt terribly sick on Sat evening. Not sure if that was a result of doing so much or if I need to face up to having ms on/off for the rest of the term! After much deliberation I had my flu jab on Friday & have my 16wk wk check up on Wed along with the blood test for downs etc. Bit nervous about that & the results. 

Hope you guys are all well - thinking about you today Dusty at your scan...


xx


----------



## dusty_sheep

Thank you RJ:flower:

Well, there was one strong heartbeat and again not sure to say whether or not there is another baby. And because I said I couldn't take the incertainity anymore, she sent me to some collegue who has a better U/S device. I know it's been just one week, but it reminded me a lot to the time before I had the mc, when things were between hoping and waiting to start to bleed. Anyway, the collegue did another u/s which showed that there is one baby and something else she can't specify, but it's definitely not a baby. So, no twins for me.:cry:

I was pretty sad when this other doc told me that there wouldn't be twins, and she basically did that in a "I have great news for you, it's no twins" kind of way. I know being pregnant with twins wouldn't have been fun, but I had already been in love with my little corner sitting baby.

Anyway, in the end it's good that I didn't have to wait another week to find out, because that would have been another week getting lost in some illusion. I'm okay now, happy even. It's one baby, one strong heartbeat and that's a big step forward compared to last time I was pregnant. Chances are, that I will have a healthy baby in July next year:happydance:


----------



## Madrid98

Very happy with your update dusty!! So it seems it was only one baby all along Hopefully you'll be able to put your fears to one side now and enjoy this pregnancy to the full. So nice to hear good news!!!

X


----------



## rjsmam

dusty_sheep said:


> Thank you RJ:flower:
> 
> Well, there was one strong heartbeat and again not sure to say whether or not there is another baby. And because I said I couldn't take the incertainity anymore, she sent me to some collegue who has a better U/S device. I know it's been just one week, but it reminded me a lot to the time before I had the mc, when things were between hoping and waiting to start to bleed. Anyway, the collegue did another u/s which showed that there is one baby and something else she can't specify, but it's definitely not a baby. So, no twins for me.:cry:
> 
> I was pretty sad when this other doc told me that there wouldn't be twins, and she basically did that in a "I have great news for you, it's no twins" kind of way. I know being pregnant with twins wouldn't have been fun, but I had already been in love with my little corner sitting baby. Anyway, in the end it's good that I didn't have to wait another week to find out, because that would have been another week getting lost in some illusion. I'm okay now, happy even. It's one baby, one strong heartbeat and that's a big step forward compared to last time I was pregnant. Chances are, that I will have a healthy baby in July next year:happydance:

Dusty i am so pleased about the strong heartbeat - it really must have brought memories back for you, but this is a whole new pregnancy & that strong heartbeat is living, beating proof! :cloud9: Well done on ensuring you got answers today - there's nothing worse than being in limbo. A little bit odd the way they told you i.e. great news etc. Of course you have mixed emotions honey - it's only natural. You take care of you & the super sticky bean honey....




x


----------



## gabbyskyy

Dusty, sorry about the idea of twins not becoming the reality! But, I'm super happy for you about your one lil bean growing strong!

How is everyone today? I haven't ben on here much lately since my lil girl broke her arm on Sunday.:cry: My poor baby was in so much pain. She went to school today and tomorrow we'll be getting her cast put on. Stupid telephone compay had some tower thing randomly placed on a neighbor's lawn. It's about 3.5 feet tall and long and lean. Well, she sat on it(there's enough room for her little bum). She fell backwards and chipped her elbow. I know kids have accidents, but I never pictured her breaking her arm like that. Maybe on a bike or scooter or climbing a tree. So, I can't help but be outraged at the telephone company for not blocking it off or putting up signs. Not to mention medical here in the states is outrageous. This will probably set us back our entire deductible of 3k. I'm not worried about that as much as this could have been prevented. I won't stop until they do something to prevent future injuries.


----------



## Madrid98

Oh dear gabby, I'm so sorry about your little one! That sounds very painful!! Hope she'll get the cast soon maybe to ease the pain. And that should have been blocked; you are so right to be annoyed. Can't you report them in any way?


----------



## ChrissiK

Rjsmam - just saw the weather forecast! Stay safe & warm!

Dusty - so glad the us went well even though I know you would have loved 3 children! Hoping for a h&h 9m! Will you be classed as high risk due to the mc?

Where is everybody else in their cycle?

Nothing new here, starting to bump into things with the belly and baby is theoretically VIABLE now! (Phew)


----------



## rjsmam

Chrissi - congrats on V day!! how are you feeling? thanks for thinking of us!

Madrid - how is this soy tww wait going? hoping for exciting xmas news!!

Gabby - so sorry about little one's arm - that sounds painful. I often moan about the nhs but i have to say bills like those unexpectedly would floor us... but the main thing is she's ok & hopefully it will mend quick. my son broke his arm when he was 4 and got the cast off in 3wks!

dusty - how are you feeling, is it all sinking in!? 

Molly - hope yoru throat/tonsils are on the mend!

Stuck - how are you hon? did the provera do its trick?

Expat - hope you are well too, i reckon you must be in the tww - best of luck!

anewbeginning - hi! hope you're doing good

Hena - hoping things are getting on track for you & all is well


it's wild in north of scotland today - has steadily got worse throughout the day & although we've not been hit as hard as southern scotland (yet) it's pretty crazy. our garden fences are down and lights are flickering so possibly about to lose electric. we're battening down the hatches - the snow is expected to join in later too! every winter gets more bonkers for us - last year we had 'thundersnow' snow & lightening together!

in bump news i had my 16wk check up - all was seems well although none of the midwives have even seen my bump - they apparently don't listen for heartbeat til 22wks now. i have a home doppler but i've not used it too much as was panicking when couldn't find it straight away! had my blood tests for downs etc and am now waiting for results & hoping for low risk...

I hope you are all well & looking forward to some festive BFPs!


x


----------



## Madrid98

Hi!! I'm still waiting to O so the soy isn't working as well as the first time I took it even though I've increased the dosage a bit. My cm is increasing and the opk's getting gradually darker so I guess it'll happen sooner or later. In the meantime I'm very relaxed about the whole thing and focusing more in my work at uni.

Glad to hear you are both well rjsman and Chrissi!!

Hope all the other ladies are busy preparing for the holidays!!

XX


----------



## stuckinoki

Hey ladies. Provera did the trick and I'm CD7 of a Metfomin and 150mg Clomid cycle.

This will be our last month actively TTC; I can't take the stress and I can't take any more losses. The stress of the last couple years has really started affecting DH and my relationship and I really want to spend the new year working on Me, My Health and DH than working on a baby.

My contract came through with the Navy and my security clearance passed so I'll be part of the real life work force starting in January. I bought a bicycle and I'm going to ride to work every day. Hopefully that and the Metformin will help me loss the last couple lbs that I just can't seem to shake.

If we get pregnant along the way, than great! I we don't get pregnant on our own in the next couple of years than maybe we'll look more closely at IVF, but honestly I'm not even sure that I want kids anymore. It's been such a struggle for something that just seems unreachable and I'm done trying to achieve things that obviously don't want to be achieved. 

Sorry I haven't stopped it; I just don't feel like I've got anything to say recently. 
I'll still be around, just probably not as frequently.


----------



## gabbyskyy

Well, the little one got her cast put on 2 days ago and the doc said she only needs it for 2 weeks! So, it'll be off before Christmas! Yay! 

Madrid- Hope you O soon and catch that little eggo!
Suckinoki- I hope the relaxing a bit can help calm some nerves. I feel the same way about maybe "not wanting kids". I'm starting to believe what will happen is meant to be. It's hard not to stress though. I'm in the beginning of my looooong cycle so there's nothing I can obsess over right now, but comes the end and it's stress and obsess all over again! I'm hoping that I won't obsess this cycle. It's not worth it.

I hope everyone is doing well.:)


----------



## Hena

Hi everyone! I haven't been hiding this time, just super busy with work, family, Christmas planning and ttc. I'm going to update you all on me me me and then go back and catch up with all of you. I did check in quickly a week ago Wednesday to see how the appointments of the day before had gone but didn't have time to post.

Soooo I had my big 11th day appt on Saturday (my doctor is a saint...sainte?) and she did the US. Too many folicles on the left ovary (we were able to see at least 5) and none on the right. She's also told us to dtd before going in, so she swabbed my cm and put it under the microscope to check out dh's :spermy:. Good news: he's got 'em Bad news: none of them were moving. Poor little buggers, doa appearently....either that or I've got a killer vagina? :shrug: So she gave me a script for Serophene with strict orders to take it days 3-7 of my next cycle ONLY if I'll be in Switzerland on the 11th day because otherwise I could be the next octomom. Ick. Aslo sent DH in for a SA.

Okay, so then my DH....whom I love dearly. We're a team, untoppable, yaddy yadda. The daft fool (is that reduntant?) MASTURBATED 12 hours before his appt. UGH :grr: Last night he says to me in English, using his sweetest German accent "I think I maybe did something I shouldn't" I could have clobbered him. THEN this morning when he was supposed to be filling the cup he spilled the first half of the sample :grr: I know I'm lucky to have a partner who is so supportive and willing and even unembarassed about doing his part so I'm being nice and just said "done is done" but seriously!!!! :grr:

Anyway, the lab called and said they might need him to drop off a second, more representative sample next Friday. I'm off now to buy some hadcuffs :haha:

Okay, that's me. Now I'm off to read all your updates! I'm crossing my fingers for good news!!!


----------



## Hena

PS I just got home from my office party, slightly hammered. Excuse my ramblings.


----------



## Hena

Madrid98 said:


> I'm gonna share my ds drawing with you all! He's so lovely!!

So beautiful Madrid! I want this in my life!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Madrid98

Hena said:


> Madrid98 said:
> 
> 
> I'm gonna share my ds drawing with you all! He's so lovely!!
> 
> So beautiful Madrid! I want this in my life!!!!! :hugs:Click to expand...

I hope you'll get it very soon Hena :flower: It's so lovely to hear from you again. :winkwink:


----------



## Hena

Oh my it's quiet in here. I hope everyone's doing well!

Stucki-congrats on the contract! I hope this cycle will be "it" so you won't even need to worry about looking into IVF or giving up. You def know what's best for you, but as someone who's seen a lot of accidental parents who don't treat their children well, it makes me sad to think of a couple who want a child so dearly and would have all the love in the world not raising a family so I'll be quiety crossing my fingers for you no matter what happens.

Expat- How are you doing? Are you in the 2ww now? Hope you're keeping yourself well distracted!

Dusty- I'm so excited for you and and the strong hb! I'm glad the doc took your request to heart and had the other US done right away so you can relax and enjoy the fact that you have one healthy baby growing in there!

Chrissi- How's the abdominal pain? You mentioned a belt, has it helped? I love the image of your belly bumping into things it means that baby is getting ready to enter the world! :dance:

RJ- how are you weathering the storm? Or has it passed? Be careful out there. My fingers are crossed that the blood work comes out well. Sorry if you've already told us, but I can't remember, how are the boys reacting to the news they'll soon have a little brother or sister?

Madrid- HAve you o'd yet? I'm hoping you're off catching that eggy right now!!

Molly-Are you feeling any better? It sounds like your in a similar situation to me with ttc, probably pcos but not really sure. I hope we both get answers and bumps soon! (well, all of us really)

Gabby- so glad the lo's arm will be free by Christmas. How's she doing with her cast?

It's the 3rd Sunday of Advent, so I'm off to do Christmasy things. This is the last week of work before the holidays, and I'm crocheting tiny stockings for each of my students and filling them with Swiss chocolates. I can't remember if I mentioned, this year we'll be with my family for the holidays :happydance: I'm so excited!!!!


----------



## Madrid98

Hi Hena! Just a quick update on me. My temps have been all over the place and I'm not sure if I've O or not. My opk's were getting darker & I was hoping to get my + yesterday but instead it was lighter again. Very frustrating!!!


----------



## ChrissiK

Hallo everybody,

it sure is quiet here right now. I am checking in regularly, but don't always post. While I am following you through the TTC journey with great interest, I know it is hard to read posts from pregnant ladies, so I am a bit self-conscious to post. I remember all to well the thoughts of "While she conceived, carried and birthed a baby, I have been trying / waiting with no luck the entire time!".

Anyway - here is hoping for a lot of lovely Christmas surprises! Especially for you, stucki... I hope you are getting closer to your BFP after figuring out some of the health issues that might have prevented you from conceiving!

Things are hectic around here with Christmas coming - Christmas parties, Christmas nativity plays, Christmas concerts for adults and the kids... Last week of school the coming week, then everybody is home for 2.5 weeks. We are going to Germany for a week hoping to catch some snow for skiing (everybody but me). My parents were supposed to join us, but my mom is in the hospital again (she has bouts of severe depression) so we might drive down (3h) for an afternoon to see them. We are actually taking the car ferry from England (to Amsterdam) for the first time, hoping the North Sea is not too rough!
Health wise, I'm afraid things have declined even further. I think my body is telling me that approaching 40 is its limit for child bearing. While the belt has helped with the back pain and the compression hose with the varicose veins in the leg, I have now developed a huge varicose vein in my vulva (sorry, TMI) and walking the kids to school and the dog is getting painful. I will have to wear yet another compression device and cool regularly with witch hazel. (For those of you who have give birth: its hot and swollen down there like the week after vaginal birth). 14 more weeks to go...

Anybody else traveling for Christmas or New Years???


----------



## dusty_sheep

*Chrissi*, I don't know if I am high risk preg now - all I know is that I've had weekly U/S so far. And that here, they don't do anything about mc unless you've had like 4 of them. Anyway, I might be high risk, or not. We'll see. Next U/S will be on monday. And I still want 3 kids, and DH changed his mind and would be okay with that too. It's just, that twins would have come in handy, in our case, as DH is way older than I - so we don't exactly have 10 more years of TTC.

*Madrid,* I know it's very frustrating when you have like no idea when you ovulate and where you are in your cycle. DH and I, we weren't exactly the couple who gets to DTD every day, or two days, so knowing when I ovulated due to fertility treatment/monitoring helped a lot. Sorry if you already posted that, but have you ever considered getting help from a fertility center or something?

*Hena,* the story about DH masturbating before the appt. made me laught - even though I would understand if you had been frustrated. I would have been. But my DH wouldn't even have told me about doing something he shouldn't have, in the first place. Can you do the test again? And is there a chance that the quality of his sperm would be better? Though, I got told that 5 days before the appt. the man is supposed to not ...well, do anything.

*Gabby,* I'm sorry about the accident your littel one had. Can you sue the phone company, or is there nothing you can do? I mean, 3k is a lot of money - I've always wondered how people in the states manage to pay for things like that as the wages aren't a lot higher than our we get here, right? Does your health insurance pay at least part of the costs?

*RJ,* yes I remember that in the very beginning, even my gyn wasn't able to find the heartbeat right away. The very first time, the baby (now two years old and healthy) didn't exactly seem to like the whole heartbeat issue either and kicked so heavy agains my bumy, that the heartbeat got lost. The first time I knew I would have a little whirlwind. If you manage to get to 22 weeks without the heartbeat, then I'd rather do that than end up frustrated and all panicked. 6 weeks is long, though....


*AFM,* I feel weird. Except that I am always feeling sick (I hate the smell of coffee and a lot of other things I used to love), I don't feel pregnant really. I mean, there are all the physical signs, but I do miss the emotional ones, like feeling pregnant-pregnant (and not just fat and sick). Feeling the baby moving would help a lot, but I'm far from that I guess. So part of me is horribly scared of another mmc - where you basically are physically still pregnant while in fact the baby isn't alive anymore. I hope that feeling not really pregnant (yet) doesn't mean aynthing bad (again). I'm scared. Another U/S tomorrow, so we'll see.

I'm always scared of eating, too. Anyone knows if it's okay to have fresh vegetables that are from the garden (I know a farmer and buy all my veggies and salad there). What about flax seed oil, and honey? Can you have it? When I was pregnant with the LO, I was so naive and didn't think that much.... I stopped smoking and had less coffee, and that's about it. Now, I still feel so guilty because I had soft ice during the summer and a kind of cold meal at a restaurant once - and I still wonder if that was the reason why I had the mc.


----------



## Madrid98

Dusty thanks for your advice but it isn't that easy here as I have to be referred by my GP and she isn't willing to refer me because she says I have no issues. It was only bad luck that I had the two mc's as I already have 2 children and those were healthy full term pregnancies. 
I'm using opk's to help timing bd'ing because as you we can't bd every day as other people do. We bd when we like and if I get the +opk we'll do as well. Is a question of waiting for it to happen. That's all.

Good luck with the scan tomorrow.

XX


----------



## gabbyskyy

Madrid- are you o'ing soon? I'm telling ya. Bd'ing everyday is a dang chore! It's not as much fun either when it happens so often.

Dusty- I'm sure everything will turn out ok. Every pregnancy is different. How far along are you?

AFM- The daughter is doing really well with her cast and just celebrated her 10th bday this past weekend. I'm really hoping the phone company will eat the costs. Luckily my father's a lawyer, so he can send them a letter along with our bills. :) I'm sure the insurance will pay a portion, but not all. And the er visits here will cost a thousand just to walk through the front door. It's terrible.
So, being a mom, I worry throughout the night about her arm, and wake up occasionally to check to make sure it's not too tight or if her fingers are turning purple. Well, I forgot how sleep depriving having a baby is. That was a little taste of whatit would be like. Not that it won;t be completely worth it, but it's making me have second thoughts. I'm not gonna be trying for a baby anymore, but if it happens it happens. 

Hope all you ladies are doing well!


----------



## Madrid98

Hi gabby!! Nice to hear I'm not the only one struggling with bd'ing every other day. Your daughter is one year younger than mine, I thought they were younger don't know why. Glad she's better and that you are taking steps to get your money back.

X


----------



## MollyMalone

Hi!! Just checkin in!

Haven't been around because a few days after I got back from our honeymoon I got tonsilitis again, and about 5 mouth ulcers. It was terrible! Couldn't speak, eat...but I feel better now. Still have some of the mouth ulcers but at least I can eat most things and open my mouth.

Since the last time I've been to the obgyn, can't remember if I posted that. Got my scan on friday and was told that yes I have polycistic ovaries, I could even see it myself! Wasnt meant to get the results until tomorrow but DH had an appointment to see the urologist (yesterday) and since it was in the same clinic as my scan I took my chances to ask if it was ready, to my surprise it was! 
The Dr examined DH and said that everythin looked fine. He mentioned that in most cases he could tell that something is wrong just by a physical examination, but obviously there are exceptions so we'll make sure by getting a semi. He was gonna do it that same evening but Dr advised us to go directly to a lab instead of doing it in the clinic (they would have to send it to a lab and it takes longer).
Couldn't do it today either cuz hubby had to travel because of work and wont be back to Madrid until late tonight, so he is going tomorrow morning.

I had my blood work done yesterday, and was told to wait about a week. I was gettin the results online so decided to check today (don't know why) and they were ready. couldn't believe how quickly we are getting everything back!
I think I may have hypothyrodism..but obgyn will have to confirm it. 
I've had the test done several time (my mother has it) and this is the first time it showed. Anyway, hormones are a bit all over the place, so I'm pretty sure I have PCOS, not just polycistic ovaries, but then again it will have to be confirmed my the Dr.

I hope DH's results get back as quick so we can start doing something about my problem.


----------



## stuckinoki

Molly, why do you think that you have hypothyroidism? Jut curious as I do have hypothyroidism and when it was diagnosed, I thought I was suffering depression....

Hypothyroidism symptoms are super close to symptoms of depression...I'm just wonder what triggered that thought fOr you :)


----------



## Anewbeginning

Any ladies from Nigeria TTC?


----------



## ChrissiK

Expat - are you ok after the earthquake???


----------



## MollyMalone

stuckinoki said:


> Molly, why do you think that you have hypothyroidism? Jut curious as I do have hypothyroidism and when it was diagnosed, I thought I was suffering depression....
> 
> Hypothyroidism symptoms are super close to symptoms of depression...I'm just wonder what triggered that thought fOr you :)

I could see that my tsh levels are higher than they should be and mu t4 is normal (on the lower side) in the report I got from my bloods. But I got investigated for it before because of my anemia, and hair loss and they came back negative. However, I just found out that in this lab for diagnosing they set the level at 5.5 when really ir should be 2 or 3 (as new research shows). I've been getting high 3s all along, but this time I got 5.94. 

Regarding depression I don't know, never have discussed it with the doctor. I've had it as a teenager, and for periods of time I felt the same way for the past few years but I was able to cope with it and I think it might have been triggered by situations I've been going through. It's hard to say, but i do tend to have drastic mood changes but I always though it was hormonal due to pcos or something.


----------



## stuckinoki

^^
TSH at 5.9 is pretty high. There are lots of natural ways to bring it down [iodine mostly lol] seafood is good for people with high TSH; hopefully they get you on the levothyroxine soon.


----------



## Hena

Hi everyone! Quick update: DH has an appt on Friday to drop of a new sample. I'm bribing him with fantastic rewards that night if he manages to save up the :spermy: until then, so here's hoping!!!

Only two more days until my holiday :happydance: until then I'm busy busy, so I'll check in again when I can.


----------



## Hena

Check out what I made for all my students! They're all so grateful, I'm glad I did it :smile:
 



Attached Files:







DSCN4311.jpg
File size: 37 KB
Views: 5


----------



## stuckinoki

Cute Hena! That's awesome.


----------



## ChrissiK

Taking DH for an early Christmas surprise this morning: a 3d scan to (hopefully) find out the gender!


----------



## rjsmam

Morning everyone :flower: Been lying low a bit this wk &#8211; had a brief scare on Monday with a very small amount of fluid/blood &#8211; long story short is that all appears well and I have some odd thing that may see more blood over the term & will need to be checked each time just in case it&#8217;s something else. Heard a lovely strong heartbeat which was fab &#8211; had some tests just in case of infection & was told unless I get a phone call in the next couple of days no to worry. Today is Friday so I hope that means nothing to worry about! Also waiting for the Downs test results which had taken last wk &#8211; was told also to assume I am low risk unless I get a call this wk. So I am terrified of my phone ringing today :wacko: It&#8217;s also the anniversary of my son&#8217;s father&#8217;s death this wk end which leaves me a bit melancholy today. Sorry for the glum post! Enough of that!


Stuck &#8211; like all the other ladies I really hope that this is your cycle & that you don&#8217;t have to consider giving up, although only you know what&#8217;s best for you & your dh :hugs:

Hena &#8211; those are adorable &#8211; I&#8217;m sure your student loved them &#8211; aren&#8217;t you clever! Am lol-ing at your DS and the bribery re the sample&#8230; hope you get the new results v soon!

Chrissi &#8211; toooo exciting!!!! Can&#8217;t wait to hear all about it! Will you tell friends & family or keep it to yourselves? I hope you get loads of lovely pics 


To everyone else &#8211; I hope you are all well and getting ready for xmas & getting ready for those BFPs!


xxx


----------



## ChrissiK

We are going to be......TEAM PINK!
 



Attached Files:







scan0001.jpg
File size: 43.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Madrid98

How lovely Chrissik!! Congratulations!!! I'm sure you're both delighted by the news!


----------



## dusty_sheep

Chrissi, That must be wonderful to have a girl after two boys:flower:

Hena, oh, I'm sure your students will be happy about the present. And hapy holidays.:happydance:

RJ, how did it turn out? Did you get the call? I so hope everything is okay. And I do understand, that you were a bit sad on the dead annversairy.:hugs:

Molly, depression doesn't mean that you have to be suicidal all the time. It can also be a bipolar depression - where you feel all anthusiastic one day and deeply sad the next. And both depression and pcos can be caused by hormonal imbalances.:hugs:

Stucki, I really hope you will soon get your bfp. Sometimes, it happens when you don't even try. How are you these days?:hugs:

expat, I'd also like to know if you are okay?:hugs:

Anewbeginning - welcome, have you already posted a little bit about your current situation?:flower:


----------



## rjsmam

chrissi - that's awesome!!! she's beautiful :kiss::kiss::kiss: were you surprised?

Dusty - thanks hon, how are you feeling?


x


----------



## stuckinoki

She's gorgeous Chriss! Congratulations. What a great Christmas present!


----------



## MollyMalone

Loving the scan ChissiK!!!

Dh got his semi results last week and I THINK it looks ok...let's see what the obgyn says today. I'm goin to a different one this time, its closer to our place but I pretty much rang him because my usual one is booked out until the 29th and I don't want to wait that long :haha:. If I don't feel comfortable with him, I'm going back though.

I'll post the semi results in case any of you know anything about it.

Volume: 5.1ml
121 million/ml
Motility a. 20%
motility b. 30%
motility c. 15%
no motility. 35%

progressive motility 50%

Everything else seems to be within rage. The only bit I'm sort of worrying about is motility "a". Its meant to be at least 25% (or so it says on the report). But then I'm thinking 25% of 20 million (minimum number per ml) is much less than 20% of 121 million. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## Madrid98

So sorry Molly but I'm afraid I can't help you with that as I have no idea regarding sa results or similar. I've never been in that situation so have no idea what's adequate or not. 

I got my +opk yesterday and I think I've O early in the morning today because of the terrible pain I was having. I'll know in two weeks if we made it or not. 
How weird that af is due on the same date I had my first mc.


----------



## stuckinoki

Madrid98 said:


> I got my +opk yesterday.

ME TOO!!! We get to be 2ww buddies this cycle!!!

Good news ladies; we just got word that DH made Major :) I'm so proud of him!


----------



## Madrid98

Great stucki!! So we can share this 2ww & hopefully get our bfp's with the new year.

Congrats to your dh! What a great achievement!!


----------



## MollyMalone

I'm just back from the new obgyn. He gave me progesterone to make my cycles regular again. Have to take it for 10 days, count 15 days from my cd1 and start again. He said it won't affect my ovulation, but if I do ovulate I'd know when because it'll be midcycle. So just in case from CD9 I should BD every second day.

I was a bit upset that I didnt get prescribed Clomid, but he said he wouldnt be able to keep an eye on it with follow up scans, and he wouldnt risk over stimulation. Instead we were told to go to the hospital this clinic work with, but to take it easy because we have only started and I might even get pregnant on my own.

After the initial disappointment, I talked to DH and thought the Drs rationale was fair enough. So we've decided to not take chances and go to the hospital instead.
The appointment for the other obgyn (who wasnt gonna follow up with scans) was on the 29th. Made an online appointment for the hospital and got it for the 28th... 
Gonna start taking the progesterone tonight, and see what happens.

Feel a lot better now though. No rush.


----------



## Madrid98

Good luck with your treatment Molly! I can see you are in the right path with your docs on your side.


----------



## MollyMalone

Thanks Madrid!

I started taking the progesterone last nite, but feel a bit sick today. Vomited straight after getting up, and it has to be the progesterone because DH is feeling fine and we had the same food all day long.

Gonna try to take it vaginally today to see if it improves..:nope:


----------



## dusty_sheep

I just had another u/s yesterday, and the baby is fine. it was moving, looked like a little teddy bear and there was a heartbeat.

What I find weird is, that I keep having a lot of mucus down there, and today a little (very little) bit of blood was mixed in there. Not sure if I should go see the gyn since I was there just yesterday. And it's not real bleeding either:shrug:

What I find even more worrying is that we are planning to visit my family over christmas, and my grandfather has MRSA, or used to have it a few months ago. I don't know if anyone of you can understand what I mean, but I'm really scared to get infected there. Thing is, I do have a diagnose anxiety disorder. Then again, two doctors told me to rather not go there.

There will be a huge family dinner with everyone, and it's just not possible to be sure that everyone will wash their hands, not to mention use disinfectant before touching me. Plus, I have the little one who is only 2 years old and probably will touch everything that might look interesting there - like 2yr old kids are.

When I tried to ask my dad if we could come over another day, when there are not so many people, he was all disappointed and told me that he'd tell my grandparents to not come to the dinner, then. Basically, this has been my dad's way to manipulate people, for years. And even though I'm grown up now, it still works: I feel guilty. It's so much pressure right now, and I simply never have been good at handling pressure. I feel urged to go there, knowing that it will make me worry for the rest of the pregnancy.:cry: And at the same, I'm so mad when I think about what I'm expected to do - play the hero, ignore the risk, just to see my sick grandfather who probably won't live for that long anymore.

If you have read through this, please know I'm very thankful for someone listening. I've been crying all day already... somehow I'm disappointed that obviously, my family dad would rather want to have his party the way he wants than me and the baby healthy. Maybe it's the anxiety disorder which doesn't eactly help me to relax on the issue, but so far, nobody told me "hey don't worry" either.


----------



## MollyMalone

Dusty, is there any way that your grand father gets tested again before you go over...although it might be too late.

Did he get treated at the time when the infection was found?? Usually after finishing the protocol the person is tested again to make sure it has worked.


----------



## expatttc

Hellllooooo ladies! I'm back from an emergency work trip to rural China, and had min. access to internet. It was so interesting being there (working on child rights and disaster management), but I'm glad to be home -- right before Christmas! I have loads to catch up on, and want to read back on all the threads, but will most likely do that after New Years.
Except for dusty -- since you're right at the top of this page, I wanted to say that whatever you choose, you've got the support of lots of people. I googled MRSA, and found this page quite interesting: https://www.nhs.uk/chq/Pages/2501.aspx?CategoryID=54&SubCategoryID=137 It sounds like following up on Molly's suggestion - of seeing if he's been tested to make sure the infection is gone -- is the best option before the dinner. For your anxiety, do you do pregnancy yoga? There are some really amazing breathing exercises that I use when I am in the field, in challenging situations...
In any case, I will promise to get back to everyone else after the holidays. I had af when I was away, after a full week of spotting (sigh), so it seems like my b-vitamins are doing the opposite of what they were supposed to do, and we missed the little eggy last round.
SO - Merry Christmas to all, and know if you were in PNG, I'd bake you cookies. Here's to a new year with lots of laughter and happy bump chat xx


----------



## expatttc

OH and thanks so much for the thoughts after the quake. It happened when I was away, and was scary, but everyone, and everything, is alright. 
Did I mention that I had to leave for China with less than a day's notice (!!)? Good that we got in some fun bd-ing before hand!


----------



## ChrissiK

Hi everyone, 
things are crazy at our house right now in preparation for Christmas and arranging the last things left from the move, the kids are home, too and DH is still at work - and we are leaving for a week in Germany (hopefully with snow!) the day after Christmas!

I managed to write another blog - this time with an international topic, so I thought it might be of interest to some of you...

https://www.pregtastic.com/pregnancy-care-and-birthing-options-us-versus-uk/#more-4432

I hope you all have a safe and "fertile" holiday season and get to relax a bit!

PS: It's hard to believe, but I am moving into the third trimester and the belly is getting so big I'm starting to bump into things and getting stuck on the sofa!


----------



## rjsmam

Hey everyone! Its quiet round here  Ive been flat out with xmas & I guess were all so busy right now  so just a quick fly by. 

Dusty  great to hear that you saw your lo again! But so sorry about the situation with your grandfather is stressing you out so much & making it really tough  is the retest that Molly suggested an option? I can understand your anxiety & hope you get a resolution & that the rest of your family are understanding.

I hope everyone else is doing great  Expat  that mad dash to China sounds crazy (& exciting too!) your job sounds v interesting.

Not much news here apart from my rapid expansion. We have the anatomy scan on 4th Jan where we hope everything is as it should be and hope to find out the gender. I will defo get that bump pic up soon  would be lovely to see one of you guys too at some point to see what we all look like lol. 

X


----------



## dusty_sheep

Molly and RJ, yes he got tested yesterday. I hope the result will be there by christmas. What I find so hard to deal with is the pressure that my dad is putting on me, like I'd ruin everything if I decided to not come over for christmas. I know it would be sad and I know my grandparents would love to see me and the LO. 

But still I kind of thought that I would be entitled to make my own choice whether to take a risk or not:shrug:. And at the moment it looks like a lose-lose-situation in case the test turns out to be positive: either my whole family gets mad at me, or I will spend the net months worrying whether or not I got infected and what this might mean for the baby.

expat - good to see you around, I was wondering how you are.:hugs: I definitely need to try to relax a little more - christmas is a very stressy time, I think. Thanks for your support:flower:

Chrissi - your posts mostly sound like time flies by for you. I really wish it was that way for me, too. Can't wait to leave the 12 week mark behind me.


----------



## ChrissiK

Dear friends,

I wanted to wish you all a very merry Christmas - in the hopes that 2012 will the the year for all of us to give birth!

Here is my oldest with me and the bump in front of our Christmas Tree!
 



Attached Files:







DSCF5379.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Madrid98

What a lovely pic Chrissi!! You both look great!


----------



## expatttc

Hello there ladies, I'm back from a quick Christmas trip of diving, and off for a week break for New Years, so won't be online again for a bit. It's been a bit testing lately, I should be o'ing this weekend, but DH just hasn't been in the mood for anything. I think we'll probably take it easy for the rest of the cycle, and I won't drop any hints about timing, some relaxing is probably needed for both of us. 
I found this note and thought it would be good for the already-Moms amongst us, and for those of us hoping to get our BFP in the new year, something to look forward to:
https://www.canadianliving.com/blog...i-could-turn-back-time-a-letter-to-a-new-mom/
Lots of warm wishes and happiness to you all from POM :)


----------



## Madrid98

Hi expatt! Sorry he isn't cooperating. Maybe you should keep him out of it & just manage it yourself. Men tend to panic when they know is only bms.


----------



## MollyMalone

HAPPY NEW YEAR!!

Hope you had a great night last night! I'm so happy today haha. Though the progesterone wasnt working (had no AF symptoms or anything), but the witch came yesterday :happydance:. The longest cycle ever 143 days!! Gettih wellng my CD3 blood test tomorrow. I was told I could take it from day 2 to 5 but its going to be on exactly day 3. Seeing the fertility specialist on the 10th. Went on the 29th but it turns out the appointment was with a normal obgyn. I booked it over the internet so couldn't specify...oh well.

Also from my last post I have officially been diagnosed with hypothyrodism and being treated for it. Have had my preop tests and if everything turns out ok, I'm booking a date for my surgery on tuesday to get my tonsils out.


----------



## rjsmam

Happy New Year everyone - hope you had a great christmas and a super new yr :wine:


xmas was a mad rush in lead up to it and then a lovely family time at home afterwards with no work - fantastic. i am eagerly awaiting my 20wk scan on wednesday now.

hope you guys are all doing well and that ttc hasn't been too hard during the festivities

love
x


----------



## ChrissiK

Hallo everybody,

its gotten awfully quiet around here! How is everybody doing? Where are you in your cycles? Are you trying anything new for the BFP 2012?

Not much new here in the North of England, 30 weeks now and trying to win some Ebay bargains with baby stuff, since there are no baby showers here beforehand and I would like to be prepared...

Lots of baby vibes to all of you and a happy, healthy new year!


----------



## MollyMalone

Hi there! Had my appointment with the fertility specialist yesterday, or should I say fertility specialists, because I was seen by two doctors and a nurse :wacko:.

DH's seminogram seemed to be fine, and so did his blood work (except for his cholesterol, but we have an appointment with my endo tomorro to get that sorted).

They also checked 2 of my blood tests (before AF and after AF). I was asked how much progesterone I took to bring about AF and they were surprised it worked. They said 200mg a day for 10 days didn't seem like it was gonna be enough, and the fact that my CD3 blood test was so good are extremely good signs. I was told that my hypothyroidism could affect ovulation as well, but since I'm gettin treated now I shouldn't worry. 

I was prescribed metmorfin, starting on a veery low dose (half a pill a day or 450mg) and upping it every 5 days until reaching 1 pill 3 times a day (2550mg). But since it can cause sickness, and I already have to take progesterone vaginally because I get sick, they said I might not reach that goal. Whenever I start feeling strong side effects I should go back to the lower dose and stay there. I have to also continue taking progesterone from cd15 to cd25.

They were debating whether to give me clomid now, but they decided to wait for a month to see how this goes. They kept saying that considering my blood tests I mite even start ovulating on my own after a while if I keep up the treatment. 

I think I could have pushed it with the clomid, but since I'm getting my tonsils out on the 2nd of february it would have been a wasted cycle, and I don't mind starting it later in february anyway. So we'll see how it goes....but overall I'm happy :thumbup:


----------



## stuckinoki

^^^^ Ohhhhhh, it's going to make you sick alright.

Watch your carb and sugar intake when you're on this medication....or you will suffer the embarrassing side effects [violent, explosive, painful diarrhea.]

I lost almost 10lbs the first week I was on Metformin [partly because of the side effects but partly because I was too scared to eat anything else because my body couldn't handle the side effects]

It was awful, but it passes so the important thing is to keep taking the meds, even if they make you sick.


----------



## MollyMalone

stuckinoki said:


> ^^^^ Ohhhhhh, it's going to make you sick alright.
> 
> Watch your carb and sugar intake when you're on this medication....or you will suffer the embarrassing side effects [violent, explosive, painful diarrhea.]
> 
> I lost almost 10lbs the first week I was on Metformin [partly because of the side effects but partly because I was too scared to eat anything else because my body couldn't handle the side effects]
> 
> It was awful, but it passes so the important thing is to keep taking the meds, even if they make you sick.

Oh no! I'm scared now!!! This is day 2 and so far so good, but I'm only on 450mg a day, and I wont up my dose until saturday.

Does avoiding carbs and sugar help?? Feel guilty now I had potatoes with my lunch, lasagna for dinner and 1 rice cake! :dohh:


----------



## stuckinoki

MollyMalone said:


> stuckinoki said:
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Ohhhhhh, it's going to make you sick alright.
> 
> Watch your carb and sugar intake when you're on this medication....or you will suffer the embarrassing side effects [violent, explosive, painful diarrhea.]
> 
> I lost almost 10lbs the first week I was on Metformin [partly because of the side effects but partly because I was too scared to eat anything else because my body couldn't handle the side effects]
> 
> It was awful, but it passes so the important thing is to keep taking the meds, even if they make you sick.
> 
> Oh no! I'm scared now!!! This is day 2 and so far so good, but I'm only on 450mg a day, and I wont up my dose until saturday.
> 
> Does avoiding carbs and sugar help?? Feel guilty now I had potatoes with my lunch, lasagna for dinner and 1 rice cake! :dohh:Click to expand...


Yes, because Metformin is Diabetes medication.

[though it can help regulate a ovulation cycle as well]
The Metformin forces your body to use the carbs instead of storing them, and makes your body pass the sugars immediately.

I'd steer clear of heavy carbs [potatos, pasta, bread, etc] Your doctor should have told you all this :( I'd call and ask honestly.


----------



## Hena

:xmas7:Hi everyone! Happy New Year (a bit belated) I haven't been around for a month, just got back from holidays a week ago and settling back into a routine. I'm going to try and get caught up with what you've all been up to.


----------



## Madrid98

Hi all! It seems my different approach to this cycle is working so far. I got I think a +opk yesterday at cd17 so my O has come as what it used to be way before mt mc's. Feeling positive that a healthy cycle will improve my chances. 

Hope you are all well!


----------



## Madrid98

Hi everyone!! It's still ever so quiet in here!! I've got my :bfp: yesterday at 10 dpo. Very happy and praying for a sticky bean this time.

Right pic from yesterday and left from today. :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







DSC00601.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 2









IMG_0527.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## rjsmam

Madrid98 said:


> Hi everyone!! It's still ever so quiet in here!! I've got my :bfp: yesterday at 10 dpo. Very happy and praying for a sticky bean this time.
> 
> Right pic from yesterday and left from today. :wacko:

Madrid ! I posted on the soy thread too - am sooo pleased for you!! :happydance: here's to a very h&h 9 months for you!

I hope all our other lovely ladies are well & ttc 2012 is going good!


X x x


----------



## MollyMalone

Madrid, congratulations!!!!


----------



## ChrissiK

Congratulations Madrid!!!
That's wonderful news! Hoping for a sticky bean (if only it were week 22 already)!

Starting to plan my home birth, only 7 weeks or so to go!

Rismam & dusty - how are your pregnancies going?

And where is everybody else in their cycles?


----------



## MollyMalone

I'm on CD1, and to be honest its driving me CRAZY! I think I'm not used to having periods anymore, I've been soo uncomfortable, sore and hormonal for the past week or so. Was looking forward getting AF to get over the whole thing, but still feel like that...can't stand myself, let alone anyone else, feel so restless. :cry:

Was out last night celebrating DH's birthday which is on friday, but since I'm getting my operation done on thursday we won't be able to celebrate. Has an amazing time, went out for dinner with SIL and her husband, then out for a few drinks. Got to relax and had a great time but today I feel horrible again... On the up side though, it can only go up from here, right? and its my last cycle before clomid :happydance:.


----------



## expatttc

Hello to all, and happy belated Christmas again, NY and lunar NY! It has been awhile! We're in the middle of a bit of action over here, with a failed mutiny on Friday...but things are slowing down, it seems, so back to life as usual (PNG style).
First off, congratulations Madrid! Huge fingers crossed for a lovely, happy, sticky bean. I am now in the first day of my 2ww again, after having a huge positive on the opk on Friday evening -- and can only hope to be as excited as you are right now. Will keep you posted. Didn't get off to a great finish to catching the egg though as yesterday morning I fell out of my hammock onto my elbow then butt. That can't be good for ovulation! Unfortunately my elbow is now the size of a plum, though I have full (almost) mobility with it -- just very, very painful to the touch. I'll keep it in a sling the next few days till the swelling goes down. Good thing that the bd-ing happened in full force over the weekend before that!
Right. Hi to all in any case, and wish you all well -- will have to read back to see what I missed.


----------



## rjsmam

ChrissiK said:


> Congratulations Madrid!!!
> That's wonderful news! Hoping for a sticky bean (if only it were week 22 already)!
> 
> Starting to plan my home birth, only 7 weeks or so to go!
> 
> Rismam & dusty - how are your pregnancies going?
> 
> And where is everybody else in their cycles?


gosh Chrissi - not long at all!! are you still working? all going great with me & junior so far - we had our 20wk scan & all was as expected. we asked to find out the gender - the scan lady couldn't see any boy bits BUT had to add an exclaimer that the cord was between the legs so she whilst she thinks it's a girl she couldn't be 100%! so we're ready for a surprise.

expat - sorry about the fall - ouchies - the big fat positive opk sounds promising!!

molly - sorry hear af is so painful, have you tried clomid before? also sounds promising!!

Madrid! how are you feeling today???


lots of love to everyone else....



xox


----------



## Madrid98

Hi rjsman!!! I'm at the doctors as I write this. Trying to get my referral to the hospital done & a med cert as my back is killing me & I can't see myself working & staying for 7 hours seating in a chair. We'll see what she says. 

Looking like you are in the pink team too! Congrats!!

I'm sure we'll get more good news in the days, weeks & months to come.


----------



## rjsmam

Madrid98 said:


> Hi rjsman!!! I'm at the doctors as I write this. Trying to get my referral to the hospital done & a med cert as my back is killing me & I can't see myself working & staying for 7 hours seating in a chair. We'll see what she says.
> 
> Looking like you are in the pink team too! Congrats!!
> 
> I'm sure we'll get more good news in the days, weeks & months to come.

i hope you get good care Madrid & that they are looking after you.

not sure if you all recall my friend who had a mmc when i got my bfp? well she is now 11wks & eagerly awaiting her 12wk scan. she had a 7wk reassurance scan to keep an eye on things - hope you get plenty of reassurance too are feeling ok! 


x


----------



## expatttc

Yay for so much good news! Now 3dpo -- fingers crossed that we can add another bfp to the list.... Looking forward to hearing from you all -- Madrid, keep us posted :)


----------



## Madrid98

You too expatt! Good luck with the 2ww! I hope you'll get your bfp at the end.


----------



## expatttc

Hi ladies, It's still pretty quiet around here! 
Any news from any bumpy ladies? Looking forward to hearing from everyone :)
I'm still into the TWW -- now at 11dpo, and not letting myself do a test until the weekend...
I don't have any symptoms that others have...lots of twinges, but that's normal, and I normally have some light brown around my cvx at this time of my cycle, and it showed up yesterday (one day early). So keeping fingers crossed and dreaming of a bfp in a few days. Send baby dust, or prayers, or just plain luck or whatever you believe in if you have a moment, and I'll do the same right back :)


----------



## Madrid98

:test::test::test:

:dust::dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## ChrissiK

Good luck expattc!

Looking forward to that test this weekend!

Things are getting closer here, just need to hang on 2 more weeks and I can have my home birth (hopefully!), 5 weeks to EDD...


----------



## expatttc

Aaaaand now there's bright red around my cvx in a sweep as well. :(

Madrid, I like your style, heehee, but I'm sticking with my gut about testing on Saturday. 

Particularly with this spotting :(


----------



## rjsmam

hey expat - sending mega dust & a wee prayer... :dust: :dust: :dust:




madrid - hope you are keeping well & feeling excited! 

chrissi - ooh soo close! how are you feeling?

stuck/hena/dusty/everyone else - not heard from you in ages - hope all is well & just having too good a time to update :) :flower:




x


----------



## Madrid98

Very excited in fact!!! I got today my 3+ on a digi which stands as a huge milestone for me. I never got that with the previous pregnancy. My scan is next Tuesday so we'll see what we find in there.

How are you rjsman? Are you having another scan to find out the sex or is it going to be a surprise?


----------



## rjsmam

Madrid98 said:


> Very excited in fact!!! I got today my 3+ on a digi which stands as a huge milestone for me. I never got that with the previous pregnancy. My scan is next Tuesday so we'll see what we find in there.
> 
> How are you rjsman? Are you having another scan to find out the sex or is it going to be a surprise?

fantastic - I will be looking out for your scan news!!! tuesday is right round the corner.... hope you aren't getting too much ms & tiredness.....

i have been doing really great - having some aches and pains at the moment though but suspect they simply growing pains. we hoped to find out the gender at 20wk scan but the umbilical cord was between juniors legs. the scan lady checked all angles & couldn't see any boy bits so said she thinks girl - but couldn't be 100%! we aren't telling people though.... & despite originally hoping for a girl i honestly now couldn't care less if it's pink or blue! so we're gonna save our pennies & wait patiently for junr to make themselves known!



x


----------



## Madrid98

I've been having ms on/off and keeping it away by eating regularly. My bbs are sensitive & I'm bloated. Tired at times but I also had a cold the past 2-3 days so I don't want if it was one thing or the other. The only problem I may find with not knowing before hand is the buying stuff. My friend is 39wks pregnant and she doens't know what she's having. I found it hard to find staff that it'll be good for boy and girl. Some of the yellow staff isn't that nice. 

I'm counting the days and hours until the 14th. So hoping for something to be there & healthy this time around! Even though the scan is that day I think they may give me another appt after 2 wks to check on me again. I'm terrified!!!


----------



## ChrissiK

Oh Madrid, this is such an exciting time!
I really hope this is a sticky one, I'm sure it will be hard to relax until the ominous week 10 has passed!
And what a wonderful Valentine's present it would be if everything looked good on Tuesday!

And maybe Expatttc will get a great positive test this weekend to surprise her DH on Valentine's!? (Has the bleeding stopped???)

As for myself, things are crazy busy. While I have everything ready for the baby, I am also in the final stages of putting together a bilingual (German/English) book for girls with a fairy theme and have spent hours trying to pick an illustrator! I also keep blogging for the pregtastic website and recently did a piece on TTC!
I am feeling ok, I don't think very many women are comfortable in the last weeks, I am getting slower and slower on the dog walks, the clothes are turning into tents and I have a hard time getting off the sofa! LOL
But I was at my 34 week appointment yesterday and everything was fine, no protein in the urine, blood pressure normal, baby head down and heart beat strong. If she stays in for 2 more weeks I can have my home birth. I have the pool set up (dry) in the nursery, but if labor goes quick again, I will not be able to fill it - it needs a LOT of water. We are planning on a trial run this weekend!

I'm friends with dusty on FB and she seems to be doing fine!
Is anybody still in contact with stuckinoki? I've been wondering how she is doing...


----------



## Madrid98

I was thinking about dusty. She is probably about 14 wks now I guess. It's a shame she doesn't come here any more.


----------



## expatttc

...afm, bfn and more spotting. Think I'm out :(


----------



## expatttc

...and af today. Think I will lay low for awhile.


----------



## Madrid98

So sorry expatt! :hugs:


----------



## ChrissiK

:hug::hug:Sorry expatt! Sending :dust: for next months!


----------



## ChrissiK

I finally wrote that blog about TTC, even though I left out a lot of the heart ache...
https://www.pregtastic.com/trying-to-conceive-oh-the-things-we-do/


----------



## MollyMalone

Just check in.

I went to see my fertility specialist this am. It was pretty quick, I was asked if I've been gettin my periods ok with the progesterone, etc... And was finally prescribed Clomid . I'm starting on 100mg from cd2-6, then I have to go for a scan on cd14 to 16 to see if its working. The Dr wants me to continue taking progesterone, but to wait until she tells me when to start it (she wants to know for sure I have ovulated before I take it). 

She told me we are gonna do 4 rounds. More than 6 rounds highly increases the chances of developing ovarian cancer later in life so she doesn't advise doing them. She said that because I'm so young (23) if I don't get pregnant in 4 cycles, then we'll discuss doing a 5th one or look into other options. I still have 4 more days of progesterone and then I'll have to wait for about another 4 until I get AF (8 days in total), but I already bought the Clomid I'm so impatient!

My ma is visiting from Dublin, so when I got back I decided to tell her about the treatment and she said exactly what I said this am "you need to relax", and if it takes years it doesnt matter, its ok to have kids at 30. I wasnt having it so I told her how easy it was for her to think that. At nearly 52 she still has her 28 day cycles, got pregnant with me within the 1st week of tryin! and was on the pill when she got pregnant with my sister. If I relax nothing will happen..I dnt ovulate on my own. And I know its ok to have kids at 30, but why should I put myself through 7 YEARS of disappointment if I can do something now. Yes, I could always get pregnant next month, but chances are I wont, and as my own Dr said, with PCOS is like the lotto...you could be lucky, but you never know. She understood that I had made my mind up and that was that.

I know she isnt too convinced, but seriously! Since the day her plane landed she has been tellin me about how she would love a grandchild, how my sis and my da are also talking about it...etc. I didnt think she would fully understand, but I expected a better reaction...Its a tough situation to go through... 

But anyway, it didn't upset me all that much...I'm in such a good mood about the step foward...so..WHATEVER! HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## rjsmam

sorry af got ya Molly........ here's hoping that it's the last af for a long time & the clomid does it's magic for you. you are dealing with everything including your mums visit so well :flower:


x


----------



## MollyMalone

rjsmam said:


> sorry af got ya Molly........ here's hoping that it's the last af for a long time & the clomid does it's magic for you. you are dealing with everything including your mums visit so well :flower:
> 
> 
> x

No AF YET, but I can't wait for it. I'm only getting regular "cycles" because of the progesterone, but I'm not actually ovulating. 

2 more progesterone pills and then just have to wait for AF so I can start a brand new, and hopefully, proper cycle...:happydance:


----------



## rjsmam

MollyMalone said:


> rjsmam said:
> 
> 
> sorry af got ya Molly........ here's hoping that it's the last af for a long time & the clomid does it's magic for you. you are dealing with everything including your mums visit so well :flower:
> 
> 
> x
> 
> No AF YET, but I can't wait for it. I'm only getting regular "cycles" because of the progesterone, but I'm not actually ovulating.
> 
> 2 more progesterone pills and then just have to wait for AF so I can start a brand new, and hopefully, proper cycle...:happydance:Click to expand...

yep i realised i am a duffus :blush: it's was expat - sorry for mixing you up - expat i hope that af was your last for a long time & Molly here's hoping yours doesn't come either & you don't even need the clomid! 

x


----------



## stuckinoki

Hey ladies.

Sorry to hear that there's so much crappy news floating around our little thread recently.
Molly, good luck with the Clomid; another reason doctors don't like patients to take it for more than 5-6 cycles is because it can thin your uterine lining over time...so it's a double edged sword that way.

Expat, sorry AF got you. Stupid witch! Hopefully this next cycle is the lucky cycle for us ladies, eh?

I'm not doing any meds this cycle, though my doctor said that next cycle she's bumping me up to 200mg of clomid...awesome.[<--- Sarcasm]

I'm CD11 today, so hopefully, if I ovulate right on time it'll happen next weekend; which is awesome because we'll both be home and able to concentrate on BDing instead of being stressed out at work.

DH came home though so we're going to NTNP this month and see what happens. I thought about starting to temp again, but I got myself out of the habit so it's been really hard to start back up! I can't seem to remember to take my stinking temperature in the morning!

Other news, we got orders...we're leaving Okinawa next month [I'm BEYOND thrilled] I've been house hunting and talking to the realtor so I'm really excited to start the house buying process :) I'm also excited because we've both got friends and family in the area!

Oh yeah, and I started my official job a couple weeks ago. I'm an Oral Surgery tech and I absolutely LOVE MY JOB. I get to do sedation extraction AND actual operating room jaw surgeries with my doctor. It's an amazing learning experience and a skill that I can take back with me to the states and hopefully catapult me into a good private practice job.


----------



## dusty_sheep

Madrid98 said:


> I was thinking about dusty. She is probably about 14 wks now I guess. It's a shame she doesn't come here any more.

I'm sorry:cry:

Things have been stressing me out lately. My marriage is a mess, basically, and if anyone of you know how to trust someone again, who's been lying to you for 2 years, then any advice would be welcome. (I'm serious here, I wish I could trust DH again, but I can't get myself to do so.)

I finished my studies in January and got a job only 2 weeks later. Pregnant - and I told them straight away in the job interview. Didn't think they'd take me anyway, but they did. A job is a good thing, but I can't say I wouldn't have liked staying at home the next few months, not to mention the first year with baby. Now I will have to get back to work when baby is 8 weeks (can take her with me, though), I've had many sleepless nights thinking whether or not I can/should do this.:shrug:

While the pregnancy was totally similar to the one with LO 2 yrs ago, I was so sure that this time, it'd be a boy. But, no! We're probably having another girl. Ah well, so we can use the fancy baby clothes from our first, once again. And the little one will be happy about either, a little sister or brother:flower: And DH was right about having another girl despite the 3 daughters he's got already (2 with his ex wife, the LO and now the one we're expecting). We'll have another scan in 3 weeks, then they will have a closer look to baby's heart and everything. Pretty excited. 

I must say, that I keep panicking about doing/eating something wrong. Like salad at a restaurant. Can you ever be sure they washed it properly? Can I still buy the fresh organic salads from the farmer who sells his prodocs here every week? And I'm very careful with meat anything, too scared to getting baby infected with toxoplasmosis or listeriosis. 

Ah well, I guess I'm bothering you with my stuff.....

Madrid, I'm so happy about your avatar and everything it means. I'll keep my fingers crossed that everything will be okay:flower: I know it will. How far are you along, now? Have you had the scan yet?

expat, sorry about AF being there again, keeping my fingers crossed for next month:happydance:

Molly, ah I hated when people told me to just relax and wait. My mom did so, and lots of other people who never had to go through TTC. And then they told me the stories if couples who'd been trying for years and then got a dog because they thought they'd never have children, and got pregnant.... it might happen in some cases, but no all of us are that lucky. And you are right, when you don't ovulate by yourself, then all waiting will take you nowhere. I wish it was that easy to just relax about wanting a baby. But for me, it never was. I wish you all the best with the clomid. What other options was your doc talking about, btw?

stuckinoki, how exciting, lots of changes in your life:hugs: As for the TTC, we basically got pregnant the month we were ntnp, but did a lot of BD.

RJ - do you know what you're having? boy? girl? stubborn baby again?:haha:

Chrissi, wow I can remember that the last weeks were so exhausting. Even walking to the bus station was wayyyy to much. Not to mention walking the whole way instead of taking the bus. How are the boys? Excited? Will they be there when you've giving birth (sorry, stupid question maybe, I just wonder...) Has hubby been with you when the boys were born?


----------



## expatttc

Hi to all,
I'm just back from Bangkok for 10 days for work/medical checks, and haven't been online. Dusty, I'm so sorry about the trust issue. If you ever need to rant or an ear, PM me and I will be happy to just listen if that helps. I'm glad to hear that you got the job, and I can imagine that it will be hard to balance the baby and working, but I hope you have a supportive work environment. The fact that they hired you knowing that you were pregnant is a big plus in thinking that they'll be happy to work around your needs -- and you can take the baby to work -- that IS amazing!

AFM, tests in BKK showed that I am ovulating, hormone levels are good, no thyroid issues, and no cysts. The latter two were huge concerns for me as I spot every month before AF, but the doc believes that might be due to something hormonal or just stress. I was given progesterone to keep the levels up after ovulating, and clomid, to help get the little egg out sooner, and filled the prescriptions, but DH wants to wait to use them another few months, now that we have gotten the stress out of the way of testing to make sure all is okay. I would rather start on them right now, but respect the fact he wants to try another few cycles naturally....so.....I wait. I don't think he knows how stressful the tww wait is, the frustration of knowing that my spotting could be keeping us from getting pregnant and that there's something that I can do about it BUT can't right away, well, that's something that he doesn't really get either. 

One of my good friends in the UK has become pregnant, she knows we are ttc, and waited till her fourth month to tell me. I'm so happy for her, but have to admit, I did have a cry, which I felt so guilty about, that she's onto her second and I am still waiting for my first. That was embarrassing -- and I chose to tell DH about it -- he didn't understand at all...another sign that he doesn't get the pressure of all of this. That being said, he is dealing so much with things at work right now that it wouldn't be fair for me to open up on how I am feeling at this stage, and worries, etc..... He is supportive in terms of getting excited around ovulation, BDing at the right times, and listening, but just isn't at the stage of the next round -- having me on clomid, for example.

Sorry - a bit of a rant! I am so glad that my tests have been positive, but of course, wish there was more information on why I spot, and how and if that can affect our chances...


----------



## expatttc

Just a note to say hello to all; I'm 7dpo today. Hope everyone's walking around with a tid of excitement today for their bumps / prospective bumps / bump journeys. :)


----------



## ChrissiK

Dear friends, 
It is hard to believe, but I have hat the 38week mark and should be Giving birth soon... Scary & exciting!
Everything is ready except some writing projects...


----------



## Madrid98

Bad news. Heartbeat stopped again. :(((


----------



## stuckinoki

Oh madrid... Hunnie I am so so so sorry :(


----------



## ChrissiK

Oh Madrid !
How devastating! I had so hoped for you to make into the second trimester (and beyond) this time...
What did the doc say?

Big hug!


----------



## rjsmam

Madrid - i'm so sorry - it's just not fair. I know there's no words - I am thinking of you :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: 


xxx


----------



## expatttc

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: to Madrid. Will be thinking about you today. xx


----------



## dusty_sheep

Madrid - I have no words...:cry: :shrug::hugs:

Chrissi - keep us updated, okay?

expat - good luck to you with this cycle


----------



## MollyMalone

Hey! Havent been online today because I'm not feeling very well, havent even gone to work. I think its my tonsil again :(

Anyway, I'm just back from the FS. My Dr wasnt there, but I was seen by another Dr from her team. She was so nice. She turn the screen and even called DH to come over and hear the explanation.

On on ovary I had the string of pearls, and on the other I had 2 big follicles. She said they were aiming for just 1 but, 2 isnt bad. If I had 4 then they'd be concerned and tell me to stop bding this cycle. The only thing though is that the chances of my having twins if I were to get pregnant are multiplied by 3 compare to a natural cycle. I got a bit scared but she said it doesnt have to happen, I could not even get pregnant, and if I did only 1 egg could end up impanting, but just to keep in mind that I'm at a higher risk.

She told me I will most likely ovulate today, but it could be tomoro, and since we BD'd last nite and the nite before we should wait until tomoro (the 8th), then either the 10th or the 11th and then the 14th.

If I don't get pregnant I dont have to go back unless I do 4 cycles and nothing since this dose seems to be working well...


----------



## stuckinoki

Good lucky molly!!! Fx for a sticky egg!


----------



## Madrid98

Congratulations in your pregnancy stucki!! H&H 9 months to you hun!

Good luck Molly!


----------



## ChrissiK

Stucki... Just saw the signature!!!
How exciting! Hope it's a sticky one!
What did you do special last month???


----------



## stuckinoki

Thank you Madrid. I forgot I had put that up...I'm sorry, I didn't want to announce it with everything that's going on for you right now. I feel bad.

Chrissik, I think we managed to BD the day after ovulation this month as well as the day before and the day of...usually once O happens, we're both too tired to BD the day after ovulation.

FX for a sticky bean...I'm not very optimistic because my tests still aren't getting any darker than they were yesterday :(


----------



## expatttc

Stucki, congrats for getting to this stage, and I'm sending you loads and more thoughts for a sticky bean! A stickystucki :)


----------



## Madrid98

Don't be silly stucki! I'm happy for you! Nobody can stop whats going on with me so you dont have to hide things from me. I'm not a child. 
Glad you are well & I hope the tests will get darker very soon. H&h 9 months to you!!


----------



## stuckinoki

I didn't mean to imply that you're a child Madrid...I just know how much it hurts to hear of other new pregnancies while you're suffering a miscarriage; I've been there many times and I was just trying to cushion the blow a little bit for you.

Do the doctors have any idea what's going on? Are they willing to do more testing for you now?


----------



## Madrid98

I know you didn't mean or imply that, I was just explaining. Believe me, I have no bad feeling against you or anybody who announces their pregnancy or tells me about what's happening with their pregnancies. I know it's very hurtful for others but in my case, as nobody is responsible for this, I don't feel that way. I rather have people talking about it naturally than keep saying they feel bad because of others not being at the same stage, or having had a loss. Personally as soon as I read something like that is when it hits me because it brings me back to my pain or my circumstances. But if you just tell me what's happening with you, how your bump grows, the scans and all the joys of pregnancy, I'll be delighted to listen/read and truly happy for you.
I don't wish on anybody the pain I've had to endure. This is my life and for some reason I've been destined to this. Other have it worst, others much better, only God knows why, but I'm not questioning. I just accepted and try to move on the best that I can.
I hope this explains my feelings and that you don't feel hurt in any way for I wrote in the previous post. It wasn't meant to hurt you. :hugs:

Regarding the tests I'm going to be referred to a mc clinic. They'll run tests and see what's happening if there's anything happening. My gp thinks, and I sort of agree, that there's nothing wrong and it's only bad luck, if you can call it that. I had 2 children with no complications whatsoever with the same partner, so there's no reason why I couldn't have more. Nothing has changed in my body since I had my son. So I guess we'll have to wait and see. In the meantime though, I'm buying myself a cbfm to help me with O as that's the only thing I'll do from now on. No supplements, no vitex, soy, aspirin, or whatever.


----------



## expatttc

Stucki -- how are you feeling? Any symptoms yet?

Chrissi -- keep us in the loop if you can!! You must be popping any time now!!

Molly -- hope the bd-ing is going well!

Mdrid, I think it's a good idea to go to the clinic... what is a cbfm and how does it help you with O?

AFM -- I got AF yesterday after spotting for a few days (normal) and after lots of discussion, DH and I have decided that we are going to go ahead and start with clomid this cycle. We'll take three rounds of it (50mg) from Day 3-7, then also do a pill progesterone supplement from 2dpo for 10 days, to see if that will help my little guys stick! I will be relying on opks to make sure that we catch the surge and O. Good grief I hope this works!!


----------



## stuckinoki

Just stress.

My lines don't seem to be getting any darker...plus I've been so crampy the past 2 days that I'm not holding out much hope about the blood draw tomorrow. Part of me wishes that I can just go down and get it over with today rather than wait until tomorrow.

I'm so up and down about this whole thing that the stress is starting to fry my brain.

I'm still not bleeding though, so I'm hoping that's a good sign.
I think I'm going to call my doctor to see if I can just go down and do the bloods today rather than wait until tomorrow.


----------



## expatttc

stuckinoki said:


> I think I'm going to call my doctor to see if I can just go down and do the bloods today rather than wait until tomorrow.

Absolutely no harm in :telephone: if that will help you relax...


----------



## Madrid98

Chrissi how is it going? Any news? You are nearly 40wks.


----------



## Madrid98

Expatt the cbfm is the clearblue fertility monitor. It an O monitor so it tells you when you are going to O or not during your cycle. It's better than the opk's because it takes away the guessing unless have the smiley faces one.

I managed to get it; I don't know if I mentioned it before and now I'm waiting until they send it.

Monday is my follow up appt at the hospital. More like my D&C booking date day because nothing has happened yet.


----------



## rjsmam

Hello everyone  sorry Ive not been around as much  been a tough few wks. My son was unwell last wk & this wk my dad was rushed to hospital (on my bday!) & Ive been running back & fore between hospital, family etc etc. Things are starting to calm down at last though. 

I do still check in though to hear your news & am thinking about everyone  will try pop back soon with better post!


xx


----------



## ChrissiK

Dear all,

I had our daughter Liselotte Josephine ("Lilo") at 7:21am on Thursday in a home water birth like I had envisioned!

Here is the birth story in details, if you want to read it!

Christiane


----------



## ChrissiK

https://www.babyandbump.com/home-na...-water-birth-my-third-child.html#post16157161


----------



## expatttc

Chrissi - congratulations!! So happy for you and your family. I look forward to seeing a few photos when you have time :)

Rjsmam, I hope that your father and son are both feeling better, and you're doing okay.

Madrid, I'll be thinking of you at today's appointment.

Stuck - sending hugs to you too.

Everyone else, hope you're fine, and I just can't help it -- :flower: :flower: :flower: :flower: :flower: to Chrissi's new addition to our group, and :dust: to all those of us hoping for our new bumps in the future!


----------



## Madrid98

Congrats Chrissi!! I had the feeling something had happened. I'm glad to hear you & Lilo are well. Welcome our first baby in the thread!!

Thanks expatt. I can't even go to bed now. I'll update tomorrow.


----------



## rjsmam

Chrissi - wow HUGE congrats :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9:

thank you for sharing the link - your story is so positive & just lovely - wowsers making the mw a cuppy hahaha... i am hoping for a water birth too 

pics would be amazing if & when you get time.....



x


----------



## ChrissiK

So here is a picture of the water birth (about 5 min after birth) and of Lilo about 6h old
 



Attached Files:







DSCF5522.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 6









lilo.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## rjsmam

ChrissiK said:


> So here is a picture of the water birth (about 5 min after birth) and of Lilo about 6h old

oh wow thank you for sharing - she is beautiful & you all look the picture of happiness!!! congrats again :kiss:

xxx


----------



## Madrid98

Thanks for sharing!!! She's so cute!!


----------



## expatttc

Soooooo lovely!!!! I can't believe how relaxed you look!!


----------



## ChrissiK

I have put up the birth video at private YouTube. If you are interested, you can tell me your YouTube name and then I sen d you an invitation...


----------



## dusty_sheep

congrats Chrissi

Lilo ist so cute. Oh well, I wish it was July already. Then again, there're lots of questions we still have to answer and lots of stuff to do, so yeah..

Ps. I don't have a youtube account.


----------



## expatttc

Dusty, July will come in no time! 

Chrissi, I don't have a youtube account either, but I also think watching the birth would be a bit ahead of the game for what I'm ready to see at the moment! 

How's everyone else doing out there? Stucki, I think should be moved by now. Thinking of you and sending hugs.... Madrid, loads of thoughts to you too, and hope you're doing okay.

AFM, this first cycle of clomid has messed me up! No positive opk yet, and this is cd15. Normally they show up on the 14th. Also, absolutely no CM, since finishing clomid, and that led to itching, which led to the 1st yeast infection (minor but there) in years, which has led to still dtd every other day but with significant amounts of preseed, which I am running out of, and DH being in and out as fast as possible, because we don't want him to get the infection, then pass it on to me. Not so much fun, really.


----------



## dusty_sheep

expat, no an infection is no fun. Had that once, and dtd just made it all worse. Though, my gyn (at fertility clinic, so they knew we'd not use contraception) never told me that DH might get infected as well.

Nothing new here really. Tired right now but have to work tonight. We're redecorating everything in our apartment, my office had to give way to the new romper room for the kids. The other one will be turned into the sleeping room. Ha, no idea if that will work out, though.

Otherwise I had been to the ER last Fri because of no baby movements. Then, the moment they did the CTG, I felt her stronger than ever. US seemed to be just fine, too. Today, again, no movement. :cry:


----------



## expatttc

Dusty, just sending loads of :hugs: and thinking of you! Sounds like you're worried, but maybe the little one is just :sleep: here and there? 
Keep us posted :flower:


----------



## expatttc

Hi ladies, Just wanted to wish everyone a happy belated easter :bunny:


----------



## expatttc

...okeys, am thinking I'm the only one reading this thread now! Too bad; miss you guys, but wishing all well...


----------



## rjsmam

Hey Expat........ hope you had a good Easter

i still check in regularly & like you miss everyone's updates


x


----------



## expatttc

Hello rjsmam! Happy you're still around; I have good news actually - will add a banner today to explain. Fx for a sticky bean :)


----------



## rjsmam

expatttc said:


> Hello rjsmam! Happy you're still around; I have good news actually - will add a banner today to explain. Fx for a sticky bean :)

oh my!!!!!!!!! i'm hoping it's what i think it is!!!!!!!

xxxx


----------



## ChrissiK

Oh.... Will be checking in expattc!
I'm in the sleepless newborn phase, just trying to get through the days and nights...


----------



## expatttc

Has been a crazy journey; still not 100% yet as I have to go to australia for my first scans and bloodwork, but hpts and symptoms say sticky bean!


----------



## rjsmam

:dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: 

Yay Expat!!!! I've been looking out for your update!!!! 
How are you feeling?! Hows is your oh? Much excitement!

Chrissi - how are you - hope the sleepless nights aren't too bad - I also have the sleepless nights but pregnancy related! 12 days left at work for me until mat leave - roll on!

I hope all the other ladies are doing good, Madrid, Dusty, Stuckinoki, Hena etc 

xxxx


----------



## Madrid98

Congrats expatt!! H&h 9 months to you Hun!!!


----------



## expatttc

Thanks ladies; we'll see what happens - no way to get bloods done here in POM, so I have to wait for australia to get everything confirmed and checked. Cramping every day, but no spotting.
Chrissi - hope you're getting some naps in here and there :)
rjs mam, how are you feeling?
madrid - have been thinking of you! Hope all is okay...must go read your journal :)


----------



## ChrissiK

Congratulations Expatt! That's wonderful news!
Hope all goes well - when are you going to Australia?
And will you stay in POM for pregnancy and delivery!?

I'm very busy here with 2 kids and a newborn that screams a lot. I also have to finish a book by October - not sure yet how I could manage, but maybe Lilo will get into a pattern soon...


----------



## expatttc

Chrissy, what's your book on?
I'm going to Australia (Brisbane) on Thursday, for my first scan friday! And first blood work too...can't wait. I'm still having cramps, though no spotting, and I think that I'll feel so much better once I get the scan done.
I have to decide where to give birth, DEFINITELY NOT PNG - the care here is horrible at the best of times, and i'd have to be medivac'd out if anything went wrong.
I don't really want to give birth in Australia either, I'd rather Canada, but I also don't want to be apart from DH for that long. I'm due in December, so what it looks like as of now would be traveling to Italy for August/Sept, then I go to Canada and he heads back to PNG. Then I'm alone for the end of Sept / all of Oct / early-mid November, then he comes back, stays with me till the birth, and 2-3 months after on paternity leave. 
So many questions! How early after birth can you get a baby's passport and immunizations? How early before they, and you, are able to safely (and sanely) fly?
I guess it would be easier in Australia, but it's so far away for both of our families to visit...


----------



## expatttc

rj's mam, how are you feeling? Getting close now!

Madrid, what have you been up to? Are you taking time off ttc for a while?

Hi to all the other ladies :)


----------



## Madrid98

wow expatt so many things to consider!! With the Spanish consulate they give you the passport within 21days, so it's pretty fast I think considering I'm in the uk. 
I was flying with my son when he was a month old. It wasn't a problem at all for him. I just breastfeed him during take off and landing in case his ears would hurt. 

I'm good! Had my scan and all was ok; the doctors were wrong about the possibility of me having a polyp in my uterus. They said I could ttc now if I wanted and that's what we're doing.
I'd bought the CBFM and I got my first high yesterday so I'm very pleased with that as I'm on cd14. I'm hoping to get a peak on cd20 but we'll see.

Rjsman, how are you? Hope you'll let us know once the baby is here!

Hi to all.


----------



## rjsmam

hey ladies - great to hear updates from you :flower:

expat - goodness what a lot you have to consider on top of everything else - your head must be scrambled! can't wait to hear how the scan goes - please update us if you can!

madrid - pleased to hear that you don't have a nasty polyp and that you are able to get right on with ttc. here's hoping the cbfm is a lucky charm for you! keep us posted!!

afm - i'm still working - finishing on Friday! am pretty tired & i can't tell you how awful the heartburn is -but i've really had the most straightforward pregnancy so mustn't grumbe! junior is due 2wks this wk end & we can't wait!

Hope all our other ladies are well!



x


----------



## expatttc

Madrid, so happy to hear that you&#8217;re good, and right on time with this cycle! I&#8217;m worried with the length of the flights - it generally takes a few days to get to Canada from Australia, depending on the way you fly. I think i&#8217;d break it up and stay a few nights in transit in each location, unless you think that the ascent and descent is the worst part&#8230;.then maybe long hauls are best?

Rjsmam, I&#8217;ll let you know how the scan goes, of course! What preparations are you still catching up with? Sorry about the heartburn&#8230;.that&#8217;s already started for me!


----------



## dusty_sheep

Hey everyone,

been a stressy time for me, and still is. This pregnancy is so different... when pregnant with my dd, I was at home all the time - now I work and things are stressy, plus I have to take care of a toddler who is in the terrible twos (difficult phase, esp. when she also doesn't want to sleep:shrug:). I guess she also kind of knows that something is going on... we redecorated our apartment, I'm being moody'ish (if not depressed)... not the greatest mom, lately.:cry: 

An even though I'm pregnant, even though we already have a name for the baby, and I do enjoy feeling her moving inside... I still felt very sad when on April 24, my friend gave birth to her baby as it was the due date of my baby that I lost in September.

expat - I have no idea about the flying and stuff, as I'm scared of flights altogether. I'm really impressed how you manage to get used to new places to live all the time.:hugs: And, of course, congrats:flower::flower::flower:

Madrid - Good news, that you can continue to TTC. I wish you all the best and hope for one sticky bean for you:hugs:

Chrissi - our dd was like that, too. Took 3 months until she slept rather at night then over the day (not through the night, that took way longer). She was one of those babies who needed to be carried a lot, never wanted to be put down (which was very exhausting). Our dd never even liked her Manduca either, but some parents really find them helpful.

RJ - I hope you are okay:flower::hugs:


----------



## expatttc

dusty, sounds like you're busy! Don't worry - you're allowed to be moody - can DH give you a bit of a break for a bubble bath? :)

I had a great scan on Friday...clear little bean showing at 7 weeks, 1 day, which is a few days behind my dates, but may be normal since my ovulation was delayed by a few days. It had a great little heartbeat, so we were so happy and told our parents on Saturday (whoohoo video skype).

However, upon returning to Port Moresby from Brisbane, when I went to the washroom I realized that I had had some spotting -- dark brown and just a tiny clot with a few specks (sorry tmi), but it was there...with some light brown discharge. Through the rest of last night I had just the discharge (like normal cm but beige), and today as well. Of course I'm worried...I called my doctor here (not great, but a doctor) who called me back and advised bed rest. He said it could just be due to hormonal changes, and that I should keep him posted if it gets heavy, if there are cramps, or if there's any red.
So far today, I've just continued to have a bit of the light brown discharge when I wipe, and a bit coming down on the pad. And I'm itchy! So I'm wondering if maybe I have an infection....I'm trying to make an appointment to see him tomorrow.
I'm still knackered, boobs sore, and nauseous, but I have to admit, it was so hard to stay calm when I saw that spotting.
Sorry...that's alot about me. I want to be happy, but I'm also worried.


----------



## rjsmam

expat :hugs: I had some brown spotting at 7wks too & remember how scary it is. it's very very common though & usually will just pass - my dr told me sometimes your body tries to act as normal & bleed around the time you usually have your period. hope you get an apmnt with the dr tomorrow - keep your feet up for now ! xx

dusty - great to hear from you, sorry you are feeling a bit down in the pregnancy, you really do have a lot going on so don't be hard on yourself honey

no news here.. i finally finished work last Friday & am now on my first official day of mat leave! i thought my bump had dropped but the killer heartburn has returned so am unsure..... literally cannot sleep for more than 2hrs at a time but i know it'll all be worth it soon...



x


----------



## Madrid98

Rjsman how are you? Already pass due date. 

Expatt how are things? You made it to double digits! Congrats!!!


----------



## rjsmam

hey Madrid - great to hear from you, how are things?

yes i am now overdue!! having some cramping & intense bh's tonight but have had these before so goodness knows when junior will make his/her arrival! we're getting impatient :haha:

hope all the other international ladies are doing well



x


----------



## Madrid98

I'm on cd3 of cycle 2 after the mc. Last cy le we bd at the right time but I guess it wasn't meant to happen so I'm hoping this cycle will be the one as we ttc ladies always do. 
On Wednesday I have my scan at the hospital to check ovaries. Nothing else I'm afraid. 

Hope he/she won't take too long now. Can't wait to find out what it is.


----------



## rjsmam

glad to hear the hospital is keeping an eye on you & you're getting scans etc

some dust for you & hoping to see a bfp v soon! > :dust:

am actually having tightenings/cramps tonight..... but have had a couple of false 'this is it' moments already so i'm waiting it out!!!


x


----------



## expatttc

dusty, sending :hugs: and hoping you're doing okay out there!! 

rjsmam, good grief a watermelon!!! Sending loads of thoughts and I can't wait to hear when the little one finally greets us!

madrid, looking forward to hearing about your scans - sending loads of baby dust :)

I'm doing okay, the spotting stopped as soon as it began, really, though I have lost a kilo in the past ten days. Eeks! Didn't mean for it to happen but I have been so nauseous that I guess even snacking here and there through the day hasn't been enough. When I sit down to any meal the smells are really what throw me for a loop. In weeks 8 and 9, I actually gained weight and I think it's because I also had whopper allergies so I couldn't really smell anything - so I could eat more! DH got worried when he realized I was actually losing a little bit of size, and his being Italian means that I think the days will hold more pasta, but hopefully, less roasting garlic. 

We will be heading down to Brisbane again in a few weeks, as I have my 12-week scan on June 4th, which based on the last u/s is more likely my 11 week 5 day scan, and that will be followed up by the nuchal scan a day or so after (as soon as blood work is ready). That kind of scares the cookies out of me....but I am looking forward to another u/s to make sure everythings okay...

Next week (this sunday actually) I travel for work to a PNG province (just a 1-hour flight each way), I'm coordinating a workshop on community-based disaster risk management for 4 days, and I am wondering how I can do it without much stress. Just want to be able to relax and trust in my team members... Sorry, a bit of a rant! It's been a while since an update!


----------



## rjsmam

A very quick update to let you know Eva Mairi was born on Thursday morning at 6.37am. She was born in the birthing pool at the hospital weighing 7lbs 9oz.

We besotted with her already! Will pop in again soon for proper update 


Xxx


----------



## Madrid98

Wow rjsman I'm so happy for you!! A little girl, just as you wanted, congrats!!!


----------



## expatttc

rjsmam, congratulations!! Looking forward to hear how everything went!!! xx


----------



## Madrid98

How are you now expatt? How did the scan go?


----------



## expatttc

My first scan was lovely; put us behind by a few days, so it was at around 7weeks 1 day instead of 7 weeks three days BUT heard a heartbeat and saw a strong little bean :)
On the 4th of June we're going back to Brisbane for the 12 week scan, and also the nuchal tests. I'm a bit scared of that.


----------



## Madrid98

Glad to hear all is well with you & your little vean :winkwink:


----------



## expatttc

Hi ladies - nuchal scan came back with only 1:6000 risk, which is great, since I'll be 35 when I deliver (and based on age, my risk would be 1:299).

BUT dh is still thinking in spite of that risk, that amnio might be an option..he has been very open about not being able to raise a child with downs in the type of life that we have (developing countries, rural settings etc), but I'm confused....I know that the NS is 90-95% accurate at placing high risk babies. Any suggestions on where to go for more information AFTER the ns results are good?


----------



## Madrid98

You could go into relax mode. If the results are good there's no point putting yourself at risk with a test like the amnio. I can only say to you that we all want our babies to be born with no disabilities and many people have been told in the past there was a risk, to be suffering all their pregnancies and to have a "normal" baby. And the same the other way around so just go with what they've told you. :hugs:


----------



## expatttc

Thanks Madrid, that's really what I was thinking too. Just really want DH to be able to sit back and enjoy this!


----------



## Madrid98

You are 15wks tomorrow expatt? That's great!! Time passing very fast.


----------



## rjsmam

Madrid!! I'm so happy to see your ticker!!!! how are you? I hope you're keeping well..............



x


----------



## Madrid98

Thanks rjsman! I'm getting treatment because I've got a clotting condition and hence the mc's. Hopefully it'll be better this time around but unfortunately a bfp doesn't necessarily means baby in my case. 
Lovely pic of your baby girl!!


----------



## rjsmam

aw Madrid it's only natural for you to feel anxious & full of trepidation.... but sounds like the medical folks are taking good care of you. i hope its not too stressful.... i will be looking out for your news! 

I hope everyone else is doing good too - would love to hear updates from everyone......

here's another pic of my darling - one of my faves.... can you believe we're having to have the conversation about when i go back to work... boo hoo


x
 



Attached Files:







Smiler.jpg
File size: 37.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## expatttc

rj'smam, such a cutie!!

Madrid - lovely ticker :) Will keep sending you positive thoughts...


----------



## pent

Im here we see the sun first this side!


----------



## Madrid98

Hi pent :hi: welcome!!!!


----------



## dusty_sheep

RJ - congrats on your little darling - so cute! Since I don't see signatures on here, I didn't know your due date was before mine.

Madrid, I read you found a reason for the previous miscarriages - but it also reads like there will be no real help for it? Did I misread something, or is that right?

Expat - the amnio might be an option... but also a risk. How sad would it be, to lose a - maybe healthy - baby because you want to know about the downs syndrome etc.? In the end, even with the amnio you can never be 100 % sure the baby is healthy. There are so many illnesses (physically and mentally ones) a child can have or develop, that might require a family to change their life style.... However, chances are that your baby will be healthy.:hugs:


AFM, I'm pretty tired. 4 weeks till my due day (July 24). Of course, baby is getting bigger, I am getting bigger (gained a ton!), and moreso things in general are getting more exhausting. Not easy to run over a playground with a 2yr old when you are 9 months pregnant:winkwink:

I feel so exhausted all the time, I'm not even sure I'm ready for weeks and weeks of no sleep really. Especially since I'll have to get back to work after 2 months already.:shrug:

Oh well, and I'm so, so scared of the birth. The pains, or that anything goes worng, and everything:nope: I have a midwife that will stay with me during labor until it's time to go to the hospital. And she's also specialized in home births, just in case we won't find anyone to take care of our toddler on short notice or something:coffee:...


----------



## expatttc

Thanks dusty - sounds like you're really lining everything up! How was the birth with your first one? Loads of positive thoughts as you get ready :)

Madrid - how are you doing?

I'm desperately trying to get my head around the amount of time that DH and I will be apart from each other before and after birth. Looks like I will head to Canada for 1 week in mid-August to drop off bags, then head to Italy for 2.5 weeks, meeting DH there to see the family, then he goes back to PNG and I'll go back to Canada - until November, when he comes to be with me for a few weeks before I'm due.... He will only have two months off, so he won't be able to stay with me till I have to fly, as I need to get immunizations for the little one before heading back to PNG again. Augh.


----------



## Madrid98

Hi expatt! I'm doing well so far as I always do anyway. It's from 8 wks onwards when things can start to go wrong for me. 
So far I had my haematologist appt & they put me on daily injections,aspirin, calcium & vitamin D. All these because I may have a blood clotting condition. I've started when I was 5 wks and I already got used to it. 
Had the scan last Tuesday and even though I have a retroverted uterus we managed to see the little bean & the hb. Next scan on the 13th & that's the most important one as the baby should be bigger. Last time this was the scan that showed no hb so to a certain extend I know what I'm getting myself into. It's a 50/50 chance.


----------



## expatttc

Madrid, sending you loads of positive thoughts from over here :) So lovely to hear the heartbeat - the 13th must feel so far away...this is the literal manifestation of baby steps, it seems!


----------



## rjsmam

Dusty - absolutely not easy to run round after your lo whilst heavily pregnant, i remember only too well how exhausting it is at that stage. hope you are managing to take good care of yourself. Not sure if it's any consolation but many people say second births are easier, and it was certainly true for me. Don't be scared & think of meeting you little one v soon!

Expat - gosh you guys really jet about, I hope you are managing to get plenty rest etc too. it must be hard to think of times ahed away from dh honey...

Madrid - glad to hear latest scan went well & will be thinking of you on the 13th

not much news here, i don't know where the time goes but i'm enjoying every minute with my girl. on the home front things have been v tough with my fil having a heart attack & my own dad relapsing (rare leukaemia), although things are starting to look a little brighter.

xx


----------



## rjsmam

ps on an International front - Andy Murray in the wimbledon final woop woop - we watching anxiously through our fingers!

x


----------



## expatttc

rjs mam, sorry to hear of the problems you have been having on the home front; sending you lots of positive thoughts...bet that little girl is keeping you sooooo happy.

I think that our little avocado got inspired by wimbledon!! Last night was the FIRST time that I felt a little, definite kick AND a flutter!!!!!!!! So lovely, and I was so excited I started to cry. DH couldn't feel it, but got all emotional watching me get emotional :)


----------



## rjsmam

Hi ladies how are you all?

Madrid, Expat - how are things going??


x


----------



## MollyMalone

I didnt know this post was still active! How is everyone doing??? I'm super busy lately, planning to move to the north of Spain by the end of September and a bunch of other stuff...BUT....I'm so happy! On my 3rd cycle of Clomid (had stopped TTCing after the second one) I decided to try one more time, then I regretted it cuz we were so busy, we adopted 2 week old kitten which we had to feed every 2 hours, I was working long hours, so timing wasnt great.
We only did the deed a few times when we felt like it, don't even know when I ovulated (wasnt CD because I have a scan pic of the follicle of that day).

6 days before my period we went to see what to expect when you are expecting and were joking about it "imagine if you were pregnant right now..blah blah blah", just for fun. It had been a while since I had peed on a stick so the next morning I decided to take a pregnancy test knowing that it would be negative even if I was pregnant. Well...within a few seconds a start seeing a veeery faint pink like, sent a pic to DH and he said he couldnt see anything. Took another test and it was a bit darker, just a tiny bit. Didnt want to get my hopes up so waited til the next day (4 days before my period), and took a CB and it said pregnant!!!:happydance: 

Now I'm meant to be 5+6 but I'd say I'm not that far gone yet.


----------



## MollyMalone

Oh and I forgot...

Went to my Dr on wednesday and got a scan at 5+5. Saw my lil bean :happydance:, still early to see a heart beat (I think I'm not that far along yet) so I'm going back next wednesday to confirm it.
I got it done at the clinic, wasnt meant to have it yet but convinced the Dr...:blush: she is so nice haha. Next app is at the hospital. I was so happy though because I got one done at 4 weeks and obviously they couldnt see anything, not even the sac which is normal, but it freaked me out. I only got that one done because I was feeling strong period pains and my boobs had stopped hurting, so I went into A&E and made it sound worse than it was :blush: DH wanted to kill me!!

Sorry about the poor quality, i took it with my phone. It was measuring 2.4mm

https://i46.tinypic.com/w0kqpl.jpg


----------



## expatttc

Hello from Canada! After 5 weeks of traveling and some jetlag post-Papua, I am finally settling in! Difficult to do so without DH, who will only join at the end of November (around 36 weeks - eeks)...
Molly CONGRATS!! How are you feeling?
Any updates from anyone else? :)


----------



## Madrid98

28 weeks!!!! Wow expatt, time is certainly flying. Do you know what you're having?


----------



## expatttc

Nope, we're sticking team yellow till the end. It's making baby shopping -- at least resisting buying things -- so much easier at this stage, and gives everyone something to talk and guess about...
How are you feeling Madrid?? I'm so excited to see your ticker!!! Must go catch up on your journal :)


----------



## Madrid98

Thank you Hun! I'm doing great so far. I'll find out gender next Tuesday if we can at the anatomy scan. I continue with the treatment & I'm glad to see it work so far. I hope all will be well on Tuesday & then ill be able to believe this a bit more. 

I could never be team yellow unless forced, lol I think is hard to find neutral baby stuff. Most is either boy or girl. Well done you though!!:winkwink:


----------



## expatttc

DH proposed it, and I thought it would be good to try to do it his way -- I love seeing him so involved and he gets really excited at the prospects associated with either a boy or a girl...double the fun - it IS hard to find neutral stuff, but that's good for me! Means that I don't buy too much, particularly now I am back in a country where I can go shopping :)
So happy to read your journal...can't wait to find out your colour from the scan, and also see some photos!! 
I know what you mean about waiting to believe it. Even now, I wait for kicks with anticipation, and look down and think ''really''!


----------



## Madrid98

I'll let you know how it goes!!


----------



## MollyMalone

Expatttc I always thought I would wait, but when it came to it I just couldnt, and at 9 weeks I got a blood test done to find out the sex :dohh: It was my bday prezzie though :blush:. So we are having a little girl!

I've moved to the north of Spain (Cantabria). Gonna go to 2 hospitals over here, one which is close and in the same city, but I dont like it as much, and a private one in Bilbao (an hour away). If all goes well I'll give birth in the second one though.

I had my first visit in it today and loved it. My Dr is not as nice as the one I had in Madrid, but what can you do. Had a scan and was able to see baby Daniela stretching, kicking and punching! Got 3 pictures but they arent great since she wouldnt stop moving. 
I was put forward a few days, I'm meant to be 11+4 instead of 10+6 so had blood taken for the triple screening and will be gettin my 12 week scan on monday.


----------



## Madrid98

Excellent news Molly!! Congrats on team pink. Cantabria? that's a huge change from Madrid. I hope you'll like it there.


----------



## MollyMalone

I know! But i didnt live in town anyway...and so far I like it. Except for the looking for a place part (we are staying at a house my in laws have). It feel a bit more like Ireland which I like.
It was hard leaving my house though, I didnt think it would be I'm so used to moving but it definitely was. Oh wel... I hope its for the better, and now we have the lil beanie to concentrate on!

Hows your pregnacy going??


----------



## Madrid98

It's going well so far. I keep with the medication daily and I'll find out tomorrow if all is good. I'll also find out the gender :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## rjsmam

So pleased to hear things are doing good expat & Madrid!!
Wonderful news from you scan madrid!! Expat, I concur on the shopping thing, I hardly bought anything before eva was born although did get frustrated at times! Surprise will be awesome!

Have been mia for a few wks as my laptop passed away... Sniff sniff... Husband is working away from home & I struggle to get chance to write updates.

Will update again properly soon!

Xxx


----------



## Madrid98

I think this thread has pink as a theme. I'm pink team too. Baby girl looked perfect in the scan. I'm so pleased & relieved!


----------



## expatttc

Madrid, such good news on the scan!!
Molly, congrats on your little girl as well, and the move, sounds like you've been busy!
Rjsmam, looking forward to your update :)


----------



## Madrid98

Wow expatt!!! Not long at all for you!! How are you doing? getting ready to push? :winkwink:


----------



## expatttc

Getting there!!!!!!! DH gets here (Canada) in 2 days which will be brilliant. I've put off tons of things waiting for him, like doing the breathing/coaching classes (Tuesday private class), hospital tour (sunday night), buying a car seat (that will be Monday), and also just can't wait for him to be a part of the things I have been doing, like doctors appointments (next one is Wednesday) and prenatal yoga (Thursday night). I don't think he has a clue what whirlwind he's flying into from Papua....
How are you all doing? I was so happy to see this thread come up :) :)


----------



## Madrid98

Hi expatt!!! How are you? In the last few days already!!!


----------



## expatttc

No news yet; due next week and baby hasn't engaged yet, but we're happy and healthy! Will keep you posted! How are you doing??


----------



## Madrid98

I'm ok!! Struggling with back pain but very happy with how all is going so far. I can't wait to see my baby girl but terrified of labour, lol


----------



## expatttc

I'm so ready for labour - feel like I have been training for a marathon! Has anything helped with your back pain? Have you tried a tummy sling?


----------



## Madrid98

I've got an appointment with the physio on Friday so we'll see what they suggest. So far nothing has worked.


----------



## expatttc

GL with the appointment!!


----------

